#xubuntu 2007-11-05
<Ow1> aaaa
<Ow1> edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Ow1> but i think at the next update they will be replaced, unless you copy them at the end of the file
<quittt> Ow1, that's what I mean
<quittt> Ow1, how is it configured?
<Ow1> edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<nny> hmm new windows don't grab focus
<nny> anyw ay to fix this in xfce
<nny> ?
<chef_> I have a old computer (200MMX 64MB ram) and would like to use it with xubuntu as a http-server without gui and also maintain it via the net
<chef_> is xubuntu the right linux for that and if so how should I start and what things need to be done?
<chef_> thanx for every sugestion in advance
<bob301> Is there a performance difference between installing ubuntu and then the xubuntu package versus installing xubuntu directly?
<tonyyarusso> chef_: if you're going no-gui, you should just use the ubuntu server cd
<TheSheep> chef_: if you don't need gui, I'd recommend either ubuntu server or gui
<tonyyarusso> bob301: no
<TheSheep> chef_: sorry, or debian :)
<bob301> OK. I'm running on a fairly old laptop (650 MHz Intel / 256 RAM) and I'm looking for improved performance from a modern Linux distro. Are there tips for improving Xubuntu, or a better distro than what I am currently using?
<TheSheep> bob301: how experienced with linux are you?
<bob301> I've been using Ubuntu on my main machine for about a year and a half. Xubuntu on my laptop for about 8 months. Came over as a power suer from Windows.
<bob301> Not sure if that answers the question
<TheSheep> bob301: what about the internals?
<TheSheep> bob301: ever compiled a kernel?
<bob301> I don't know how to compile a kernel, but I can follow guides and figure most stuff out
<TheSheep> bob301: ok, you can remove the things you don't use from xubuntu
<TheSheep> bob301: like printing, wireless, bluetooh
<bob301> I can do this without recompiling?
<TheSheep> bob301: you can try using opera instead of firefox -- it's supposed to be a little faster and lighter
<TheSheep> bob301: yes, yes
<TheSheep> bob301: just uninstall them in synaptic
<TheSheep> bob301: lighter IM client is an option too, especially if you can say with jabber only
<chef_> to TheSheep: I thougth xubuntu is the version using the least resources i thing ubuntu is not going towork on my old machine
<bob301> I understand that I can remove the unused virtual terminals as well?
<TheSheep> chef_: 'ubuntu server' is the 'core' ubuntu, both xubuntu and ubuntu use it as its base
<TheSheep> bob301: they are not worth bothering -- they don't use cpu and use minimal ab\mounts of memory, most of it shared
<bob301> Thanks for the advice. I'll start working on it.
<TheSheep> bob301: don't remove dbus or hal
<bob301> I'll be sure not to remove anything I don't understand
<chef_> okay i will check it out, but before starting: what do I have to config to maintain the system via another computer?
<TheSheep> bob301: it will probably ask you to remove xubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-base or ubuntu-minimal -- these are meta packages, they are empty themselves and can be removed, as long as you don't do 'autoremove' after that
<TheSheep> chef_: openssh-server, so that you can connect to it via ssh
<chef_> What program do I need on the maintainer computer to use the openssh_server
<chef_> or the ssh connection
<TheSheep> chef_: ssh, installed by default
<big_area> howdy all, im trying to configure conky1.4.8 and the configure script says that it cannot find my X11 installation
<TheSheep> big_area: you probably need to install some -dev packages with header files
<big_area> ah
<TheSheep> xorg-xserver-dev or something
<chef_> no I mean the windows computer with which I i maintain the server
<TheSheep> chef_: putty is a nice ssh client for windows
<TheSheep> chef_: but you won't be able to runn gui apps over shh from windows
<big_area> can i just apt-get that
<TheSheep> big_area: yes, I think best just look at what files it needs and search for them in synaptic
<chef_> there is no need for gui: I just want the old machine to do something usefull by running a small web-server so I get to know lnux a bit more and hopefully better :-)
<TheSheep> chef_: then putty is good. There is also winscp for copying files over ssh from windows
<chef_> that winscp is a good tip! thx! i thought of using samba but I was never able to config it right
<big_area> now im lacking XdbeQueryExtension
<TheSheep> big_area: search in synaptic doesn't show anything?
<travisbickkle> hey how do i fix the time so it uses NTP in xubuntu?
<crimsun> it should by default.
<TheSheep> travisbickkle: settings->time and date
<big_area> nothing
<travisbickkle> i don't have settings time and date
<TheSheep> travisbickkle: are you using xubuntu?
<travisbickkle> yup fiesty
<travisbickkle> oh system time and date
<travisbickkle> found it thats
<travisbickkle> thanks*
<travisbickkle> it says its 3:02 pm. It must not be updating and it doesn't let me manually force a sync throught the gui?
<chef_> thanx for the help and have a nice day!
<TheSheep> travisbickkle: maybe he timezone is not right?
<TheSheep> big_area: try libxdb-dev
<travisbickkle> TheSheep:No it's correct. I figure i'll just upgrade and deal with it afterwards.
<travisbickkle> What is improved for xubuntu in gutsy gibbon or maybe i shoudln't upgrade?
<TheSheep> travisbickkle: people report a general speedup
<travisbickkle> Why?
<TheSheep> travisbickkle: I suppose it's mostly because the default theme uses a faster theme engine
<travisbickkle> Oh. Does it look the same as before though?
<TheSheep> travisbickkle: no, I think it looks much better
<big_area> no luck
<travisbickkle> so how do i upgrade to gutsy?
<travisbickkle> oh nvmind i found it.
<big_area> wow it just wont stop giving me dependancy problems
<big_area> says i dont have glib-2
<TheSheep> glib2-dev
<TheSheep> libglib2-dev
<big_area> thanks, just found it
<TheSheep> to compile C programs, you need to have the header files of libraries they use
<TheSheep> xubuntu doesn't come with header files by default, because you are supposed to use the programs from he repositories, rather than compile them yourself
<big_area> ah
<TheSheep> big_area: but it is of course possible to compile them too
<big_area> of course
<PegLeg> damn, xubuntu runs sooo much better if you wipe out ubuntu - very low footprint
<big_area> gracias sheep,
<big_area> //leave
<PegLeg> ! xset
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xset - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nny> how do I remove some saved programs from startup? getting multiple instances running from a saved session
<nny> nm foudn it
<toxop1asma> not a lively channel, is it
<toxop1asma> i guess no one ever has problems with xubuntu
<moebius8> hi new user here getting ready to install on an old compaq i think i have down what i need to do for my wireless card but does anyone know if theres any special steps i need to take to get my dfe-670 lan card to work also?
<moebius8> oh this is a laptop btw :)
<The-Kernel> have you seen if it works? Or are you just asking if it does
<moebius8> no im just asking if anyone had experience with it in general
<moebius8> i cant find it listed anywhere on google sadly other than debian seems to support it
<The-Kernel> moebius8 it is most likely supported
<moebius8> kk i thought it was myself lol ill find out in a bit
<moebius8> also this is a general question does gnome really use up enough resources to tax a 16 meg agp chipset? i would prefer to install the normal ubuntu distro but all the advice ive gotten says it would run badly if at all given the limited amount of video ram
<moebius8> but ive seen gnome installed on systems with a 4meg pci sis card granted it didnt look all that inspiring but it ran
<Inuyasha32246> hi all
<Pferdefreund> Guten abend ist hier wer aus deutschland
<Inuyasha32246> ello?
<htraki> hi,everyone
<htraki> I would like to know ENE CB 712/4 card reader works with gusty?
<loak> Hello all, After a fresh install of xubuntu, everything is fine, but after few minutes my screen is black, a move of the mouse make it come back, it seems to be something with power management, but I can't  find a menu to set it, any idea ?
<pleia2> loak: try the screensaver settings
<loak> pleia2: I've tried, I can make the screen saver come before the screen goes black, but after the same time, it becomes black again
<thnee> can i make thunar show total size of all items in a folder on the folder?
<Woodruff_> is there much diffrence between ubuntu and xubuntu in user use ?
<vinze> Well, yeah...
<nanonyme> as much as there is difference between gnome and xfce
<Woodruff_> whats the diffrence?
<vinze> The whole environment...
<vinze> Too much to name, actually
<nanonyme> you'd have to try both, really
<Woodruff_> i am installing xubuntu now as ubuntu was too heavy on my laptop
<Woodruff_> i need it mostly for development of java
<Woodruff_> so just wanted to know what to look for
<Woodruff_> will i still have the same application manager add/remove installer?
<vinze> Yeah
<Woodruff_> since i am realy new to linux
<vinze> Most of Ubuntu's nifty tools are still there
<Woodruff_> plus i had some problem with my wireless connection
<vinze> Which version?
<vinze> (Of Ubuntu and Xubuntu)
<Woodruff_> i searched google and saw some post saying about installing NDISWrapper
<Woodruff_> i had problems with the ubuntu version
<Woodruff_> its an IBM Laptop
<vinze> But was it Ubuntu 7.10? And which version of Xubuntu are you installing now?
<Woodruff_> the latest
<Woodruff_> 7.10
<Woodruff_> i think
<vinze> OK
<Woodruff_> can it be working now ?
<vinze> And when you click the NetworkManager icon, is your wireless network visible?
<Woodruff_> it is and i see my network
<Woodruff_> and i actually managed to connect one time
<vinze> Then there is no need to install Ndiswrapper
<Woodruff_> but most of the times it ask me for a key and password
<Woodruff_> when this is a open network
<Woodruff_> and no key pass is needed
<vinze> You can try using "Manual configuration...", that is what I did to make it work
<Woodruff_> i tried it
<Woodruff_> just asked me to write the name
<Woodruff_> i think its a driver problem
<vinze> Well, if it can see networks then the driver works I suppopse
<Woodruff_> well but it connected one time
<vinze> So why didn't just setting the name work?
<Woodruff_> and now it asks me for WAP
<Woodruff_> or some password
<Woodruff_> and a key
<Woodruff_> even that my network is open for use
<vinze> ...so why didn't just setting the name work?
<Woodruff_> it didnt connect
<Woodruff_> i dont why
<vinze> Odd...
<vinze> Well, of course you could *try* using the Windows driver
<Woodruff_> yes.. i will try it again when xubuntu installation finish and let you know
<vinze> OK
<Woodruff_> thanks :)
<Woodruff_> ok
<Woodruff_> when i click "Manual Configuration
<Woodruff_> it starts the network setting screen
<vinze> Yes
<Woodruff_> how do i add my wireless network
<Woodruff_> ?
<vinze> You select "Wireless connection", then click "Properties"
<Woodruff_> ok done
<vinze> Then uncheck "Enable roaming mode"
<Woodruff_> i dismarked the "roaming mode"
<Woodruff_> uncheck
<vinze> OK
<vinze> Then you can enter your network's name and click OK
<Woodruff_> but it ask me for some other information
<vinze> Oh, and set Configuration to "Automatic Configuration" (unless you want something else)
<Woodruff_> ahh
<Woodruff_> ok
<vinze> You should then be able to click OK
<Woodruff_> yes
<Woodruff_> now i am back to that screen of settings
<vinze> Now, make sure the checkbox in front of "Wireless connection" is checked
<Woodruff_> it does
<vinze> Did it show a progress bar saying it is configuring your network? If not, uncheck the box and re-check it again
<Woodruff_> ok its "Changing interface configuration"
<vinze> OK, when that's done you can click Close and your internet connection should work
<Woodruff_> done it and now its back to settings
<Woodruff_> yep
<Woodruff_> working
<vinze> Yay!
<Woodruff_> Thanks alot vinze
<vinze> np :)\
<Woodruff_> i dont see however the Application add/remove thing
<vinze> It's under Applications->System->Add/Remove...
<Woodruff_> ahh ok thanks
<Woodruff_> will play abit with it
<Woodruff_> any idea how to install the Java JRE as the sudo apt-get install isnt working ?
<vinze> Search Add/Remove... for java (be sure to select "All Available Applications" in the top-right drop-down menu)
<Anarchtic_> anyone know why ubuntu still uses beta gimp
<TheSheep> Anarchtic_: because they didn't release before ubuntu was released
<Anarchtic_> well how would i go about updating it
<Woodruff_> humm its saying "The list of applications is not available"
<vinze> Why would you? Are you experiencing problems?
<Woodruff_> and i press refresh but it still wouldnt let me mark it
<vinze> Woodruff_, try opening the Synaptic Package Manager and clicking "Reload"
<Anarchtic_> no i just have a thing about having the latest software
<vinze> O crap
<vinze> Anarchtic_, perhaps a package is available on getdeb.net
<Woodruff_> how do i do it?
<vinze> Woodruff_, sorry, no idea :(
<Anarchtic_> oh ya =] i fogot about that site, ily VINZE
<TheSheep> Anarchtic_: that's silly, here's the list of differences: http://developer.gimp.org/NEWS-2.4
<TheSheep> Anarchtic_: I doubt you really need any of these
<Anarchtic_> another thing does anyone have a nice profile i can use for compiz fusion
<vinze> Anarchtic_, I can try uploading mine, wait a sec
<Anarchtic_> ok
<Woodruff_> ok found it
<vinze> Anarchtic_, http://www.filegunner.net/uploadedfiles/802633cf_vincent.profile
<vinze> Woodruff_, how did you solve it?
<Woodruff_> i didnt
<Anarchtic_> sweet ill try it
<Woodruff_> its still not working
<Woodruff_> but i did found the synaptic manager
<vinze> <Woodruff_> ok found it
<vinze> Oh...
<vinze> Most adminstration stuff is in Applications->System
<Anarchtic_> whats a good place to get themes
<TheSheep> Anarchtic_: xfce-look.org
<vinze> Anarchtic_, I got mine from http://themes.beryl-project.org/ (if you mean Emerald themes)
<Anarchtic_> ty both of you
<vinze> Which did you mean? I assumed Emerald because I'm busy with that atm :P
<Anarchtic_> not emerald
<Anarchtic_> i wanted more meta themes
<vinze> Meta?
<TheSheep> Anarchtic_: xfce doesn't do meta
<Anarchtic_> but is there more emerald themes on that site thats not in there repo
<Anarchtic_> well what is it then
<Anarchtic_> gtk?
<TheSheep> Anarchtic_: xfce has gtk and window manager themes
<Anarchtic_> well thats what i need something to match my emerald theme
<TheSheep> Anarchtic_: gtk styles the general looks of widgets and generally window contents, window manager themes style the window borders
<Woodruff_> lol solved it vinze
<Woodruff_> i had to unmark the comments in the sources.list file
<TheSheep> Anarchtic_: that'd be gtk
<Woodruff_> thats why it wasnt working
<vinze> Woodruff_, cool :)
<Anarchtic_> ok and good job woodruff
<Anarchtic_> how would i go about installing candido
<Anarchtic_> the engine
<TheSheep> Anarchtic_: look for it in he repos?
<TheSheep> Anarchtic_: if it's not there, look for a deb
<Anarchtic_> ok
<Sahil> hey i dont have a volume icon in Xubuntu 7.10
<Sahil> what can i do?
<Sahil> anyone??
<somerville32> Sahil, Hi
<Sahil> hi :)
<somerville32> Right click panel, add new item
<somerville32> And than select the volume control applet
<somerville32> :)
<Sahil> yeah i tried that, nothing happens :(
<Sahil> i dunno why it went away all of a sudden, and the only way to adjust the sound is to run alsamixer in the terminal and adjust it from there
<somerville32> Try: alt + F2
<Sahil> yeah a box popped open
<R[a]ndom> why not just add the volume control plugin to the panel?
<somerville32> Enter killall xfce4-mixer
<somerville32> And then hit enter
<somerville32> And then try adding it again in the panel
<R[a]ndom> cause im an idiot ignore me
<Sahil> HEY IT WORKED!!!
<Sahil> you smart lil cookie
<somerville32> :)
<The-Kernel> wow
<The-Kernel> what's with all the sarcasm this morning?
<somerville32> I don't think he or she was being sarcastic, lol
<Sahil> its night where i am :)
<Sahil> nope i wasnt
<The-Kernel> well
<The-Kernel> ironic
<somerville32> :)
 * somerville32 sings the happy happy song for everyone's enjoyment.
<Sahil> man sometimes i feel so stupid when people solve my problems so easily
<somerville32> Sahil, That wasn't "easy".
<The-Kernel> This time change thing is making me get up so early
<somerville32> Sahil, It is completely understandable that you wouldn't have thought about killing the process when you didn't even think it was running (heck, you might not even know what that means!)
<somerville32> And it isn't expected of you. Things in *ubuntu should just work and we try our best to provide that :)
<Sahil> nope i knew what it meant
<Sahil> i have done it with my panels
 * somerville32 nods.
<somerville32> Welp, if it happens again, you know what to try! :)
<Sahil> definately, i just switched to xubuntu last night lol, and i was messing with some files today
<Sahil> crossed over from ubuntu
<somerville32> If you run into any problems, make sure to file bug reports :)
<Sahil> allrighty im off to dinner, ill be in here a lot now
<Sahil> peace
<somerville32> :)
<ader10> I installed xfce on top of ubuntu, and gnome is overriding some of xfce's things (like metacity vs xfwm4) making a very unintegrated desktop. How do I stop gnome from taking over xfce?
<ader10> Yeah, guys. Thanks for ignoring me. You're all real helpful.
<somerville32> ader10, Hi
<somerville32> How did you install xfce4?
<ader10> aptitude install xubuntu-desktop
<somerville32> And when you login, you've selected the Xfce4 desktop from the sessions menu, right?
<ader10> Correct
<somerville32> Maybe the install didn't fully complete as you're the first person I've seen report this inconsistency
<ader10> I'll try again, one moment
<somerville32> Thank you.
<needcoffee> hi, werden die lesezeichen von thunar (in der seitenleiste) irgendwo in einer rc datei oder sowas gespeichert?
<somerville32> !dutch
<ubotu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<needcoffee> ist's a english channel?
<needcoffee> *is it
<ader10> david@david-desktop:~$ sudo aptitude install xubuntu-desktop
<ader10> ...
<ader10> No packages will be installed, upgraded, or removed.
<ader10> 0 packages upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<ader10> Need to get 0B of archives. After unpacking 0B will be used.
<somerville32> needcoffee, This is an english channel.
<gerro> hello everyone
<needcoffee> somerville32, ah ok...is there a rc file or similar where thunar stores the bookmarks from the sidepane?
<ader10> (means it's installed completely)
<gerro> needcoffee: all the stuff related to thunar is under .xfce I think
<needcoffee> gerro, i'll check this, thank you
<gerro> needcoffee: could try ls -a to check
<somerville32> ader10, Try: dpkg -C
<ader10> Nothing happens :P
<needcoffee> gerro, there are some files unter ~/.config/Thunar, but none of them stores informations about the bookmarks used in the sidepane
<gerro> yep .config just found it myself
<gerro> needcoffee: see if thunar gui has any extra options and if not, might want to try compiling your own copy
<ader10> Maybe the session entry is wrong...
<gerro> I got a lot of junk in my /home I've got to dump
<needcoffee> :)
<ader10> I don't know how to check it though.
<needcoffee> i would like to change the icons of the bookmarks and maybe remove the text (describtion) of them...but...hmm, seems not possible
<ader10> Be right back
<ader10> This is making me pretty confused and mad...
<ader10> I don't know how to fix it.
<ader10> sudo dpkg -C doesn't do anything.
<somerville32> ader10, 1 second
<somerville32> Try apt-get install xfwm4
<ader10> xfwm4 is already the newest version.
<ader10> xfwm4 set to manual installed.
<somerville32> TheSheep, ping
<somerville32> ader10, I'm sure TheSheep can help you when he wakes up :)
<somerville32> ader10, But I think you're right
<needcoffee> ader10, whats the problem?
<ader10> I installed xfce on top of ubuntu, and now I'm logging in w/ xfce session as default, but gnome things keep replacing xfce things, like xfwm4 vs metacity
<ader10> I want to stop gnome from overriding xfce
<needcoffee> have you removed gnome, or do you want to keep it?
<ader10> I've tried to remove gnome.
<ader10> I can't find out how on the forums or on google
<ader10> any ideas?
<needcoffee> i do the same some times ago (from ubuntu > xubuntu)...i just removed the ubuntu-desktop and the gnome -desktop files
<ader10> Tell me how you did
<needcoffee> try sudo apt-get remove --purge gnome-desktop-data gnome-desktop-environment
<ader10> gnome-desktop-environment isn't installed but it's removing gnome-desktop-data
<TheSheep> somerville32: hm?
<ader10> wait a little
<somerville32> TheSheep, ader10 needs help :)
<needcoffee> it will remove some other files, maybe take a look at the list before type in "y"...maybe it will remove gdm, too, so keep a look and reinstall it if you wish
<ader10> yeah
<ader10> I'll keep that in mind
<ader10> good, nothing vital is removed
<ader10> should I ctrl-alt-backspace and do a new session?
<needcoffee> try if you like
<ader10> ok brb
<TheSheep> ader10: wha seems to be the problem?
<TheSheep> ...
<needcoffee> TheSheep, maybe you can give me a hint...i'm trying to change the icons for bookmarks in the sidepane but can't find any rc file or similar to do so
<needcoffee> ader10, works?
<ader10> Wonderful, no gnome stuff but some xfce stuff doesn't load
<needcoffee> which?
<ader10> I don't know what it's called :P I have to go to the desktop prefrences and check the "Allow Xfce to manage the desktop" thing.
<needcoffee> ader10, have you installed the xfce4-mcs-manager and xfce4-mcs-plugins...regarding the  "Allow Xfce to manage the desktop" thing, ihave no clue what you mean ^^
<ader10> needcoffee: Assuming you're on xubuntu and xfce is working fine, right click the desktop and click Desktop Settings.
<ader10> From there, at the top, there's a check box
<PuppiesAtWork> how much HDD space does Xubuntu takje up?
<ader10> needcoffee: I have the xfce4-mcs* stuff installed
<ader10> PuppiesAtWork: A bit less than ubuntu
<PuppiesAtWork> like
<needcoffee> ader10, i'm not on xfce at the moment, i'm using ion right now
<PuppiesAtWork> i need one that installs to under a gig
<somerville32> PuppiesAtWork, no go :)
<ader10> PuppiesAtWork: I don't think xubuntu is that small
<PuppiesAtWork> how can I make it so open office and none of the extras are instaled?
<zoredache> don't install the xubuntu-desktop package...  manually install only the things you need
<ader10> needcoffee: What's the desktop manager for xfce?
<zoredache> the install is a lot more challenging though
<needcoffee> ader10, ah, i think i get what you mean...do you want xfce to handle the desktop (icons etc.)?!
<ader10> yes
<needcoffee> ader10, it's xfwm4
<somerville32> Actually, it is xfdesktop
<somerville32> xfwm4 is the window manager
<ader10> That's what I though
<ader10> thought
<somerville32> And I think ader10 already has xfdesktop4 enabled
<ader10> I have it enabled but it doesn't automatically start
<ader10> Can I assume that it'll start automatically from now on now that gnome's gone?
<nny> is there a way to connect to ssh/ smb file shares with thunar?
<zoredache> PuppiesAtWork: why do you need an install like that anyway?  Why not just use the livecd?
<somerville32> ader10, If you logout normally, it'll boot next time
<PuppiesAtWork> zoredache: so i can play counter strike
<somerville32> nny, no
<PuppiesAtWork> i only have 4.9GB of space on the partition though
<somerville32> nny, Not directly
<PuppiesAtWork> and CS takes up like 3.5
<ader10> somerville32: Ok, brb
<nny> eww
<nny> somerville32, thats a big gap
<somerville32> nny, Not really :/
<nny> somerville32, whats the indirect route?
<somerville32> nny, Fuse hack
<nny> somerville32, yeah it is if you deal with scp over ssh and smb shares in a network
<somerville32> nny, There are other tools available
<nny> what tools are you suggesting?
<ader10> It doesn't start automatically
<needcoffee> 1 sec pls
<somerville32> ader10, Slap your computer. It is misbehaving
<ader10> somerville32: Err, now the screen just went all yellow
<ader10> xD j/k
<somerville32> nny, I don't have a recommendation but you should be able to find a few in add/remove
<ader10> brb, gonna try a few more things
<somerville32> ader10, You just about gave me a heat attack :P
<somerville32> Welcome back ader10 :)
<ader10> Okay, I checked the "automatically save session on logout" and it works!
<ader10> Thanks guys
<somerville32> :D
<needcoffee> \o/ super
<somerville32> ader10, Feel free to hang around! :)
<ader10> 2nd time I ever got help out of the zillions on irc
 * ader10 hands everybody a cookie
<needcoffee> tatsty ;)
<needcoffee> *tasty
<ader10> Now, I can either have my desktop icons or conky. I prefer my icons...
<nny> meh/me quietly scratches one off for xfce
<ader10> conky draws to the root window, can I make it draw to xfce?
<needcoffee> ader10, you can have both (conky and icons), just place conky on the right of your screen
<needcoffee> ader10, give conky a own window without any decorations
<ader10> When I start conky from the terminal (with or without the &) it removes the icons
<needcoffee> hmm
<needcoffee> have you try "own_window  yes" in your .conkyrc
<ader10> Haha, now it's got window decorations
<needcoffee> own_window_type normal
<needcoffee> own_window_hints undecorate,sticky,skip_taskbar,skip_pager
<needcoffee> try this ;)
<ader10> Sweet, thanks!
<needcoffee> no problem :)
<ader10> I've been trying for ages to figure out how to do vertical lines in conky
<needcoffee> hmm
<needcoffee> i just do them with |
<ader10> Yeah, I'm trying that but it breaks at the top and bottom if I have it span across 2 lines
<ader10> I'm trying voffset right now but it's gonna take forever
<needcoffee> hmm
<Curley_Sue> hi all, is there any difference (in performance, not HD occupation) between xubuntu sessions whether it was installed from the xubuntu cd or from ubuntu + xubuntu-desktop package?
<ader10> Curley_Sue: Probaly nothing noticable
<needcoffee> not really, i guess @ Curley_Sue
<ader10> Is there any way to view all my fonts in one place in xubuntu?
<ader10> nautilus had fonts:///
<Curley_Sue> ader10: thanx
<needcoffee> ader10, i don't think so...maybe try a fontmanager like waterfall or similar
<ader10> sweet, thanks. Waterfall is great.
<ader10> funny how it looks like a waterfall
<needcoffee> :)
 * R[a]ndom checks out waterfall
 * R[a]ndom needs coffee as well
 * ader10 can't get addicted to coffee :<
<R[a]ndom> I just finished roasting. letting 'em cool before making a batch
<R[a]ndom> ader10, why not?
<ader10> R[a]ndom: I don't know why, but I had it for 2 years and the stopped for a year w/o any problems
<mindframe-> how do i configure apt to use a socks5 proxy?
<R[a]ndom> ader10, oh. I thought you meant you wouldn't drink coffee for fear of an addiction
<ader10> :D
<Curley_Sue> ader10: you said "nothing noticable" - what are the differeces (I'm interested as it is for a somewhat low resources machine - pentium III 500MHz)
<R[a]ndom> I havent had coffee since thursday, so I cant be hooked too badly.
<somerville32> Curley_Sue, I'm currently on a 333mhz w/ 192mb of ram
<R[a]ndom> wow.
<jacob> hi u'all . just a quick question if anyone knows. - i have a TEW-424UB wireless card. I got it running with ndiswrapper. But all i wuold like to ask is if i have to install "WPA supplicant" to get it running on a WPA encypted network?! It says it supports WPA network on the box ... But i hav'nt testet it yet... any one knows?
<ader10> Curley_Sue: As long as you don't have gnome services running that do the same thing as xfce you're fine
<zeroflag> how can I make sure that the headers in /usr/src/linux match my kernel's version?
<gerro> zeroflag: your kernel is the package linux-image- and it can be listed by doing uname -a
<Woodruff_> is it normal to see my windows volume on my xubuntu dekstop ?
<Woodruff_> in dual boot
<tortho> Woodruff_: not sure about xubuntu as I dont dual boot anymore... but Ubuntu did that earlier..
<needcoffee> jep, since gutsy
<ader10> mpd is awesome.
<needcoffee> *agree
<ader10> client?
<needcoffee> sonata
<tortho> anyone experiencing trouble with cpu fan in gutsy (not spinning.. or just spinning slow and temperatures up to 80 degr..)
<ader10> sonata's nice
<ader10> I'd like an easy console client
<needcoffee> ncmpc
<gerro> tortho: what sort of comp you using?
<ader10> trying it out
<ader10> ncmpc looks easy :D
<tortho> gerro: Dell inspiron 9300 laptop..
<ader10> How do I update in ncmpc
<gerro> tortho: what sort of processor and graphics cards? how big is it? have you applied any thermal lube? do you use a docking station? how many vents does it have? are you using the right adapter?
<needcoffee> ader10, update what?
<ader10> the song db
<needcoffee> ader10, i don't know, just update the mpd db
<gerro> tortho: what does acpi -t display? up around 80? Is that only while compiling or when ordinary use?
<ader10> ok
<tortho> gerro: I had Ubuntu gutsy installed, but cpu freq scaling, ati graphic accel. ...copiz etc did not work as expected.. I thought I'd try something light and get the speed and stability up.. I then installed xubuntu and now freq scaling works, graphics is ok, but cpu fan does not work as it did in ubuntu.. :-)
<gerro> tortho: did you use the alternate xubuntu cd?
<tortho> gerro: it is when I give it high load.. did try boinc and it sent it up ti 1,9ghz and temperature some minues later showed 79degr... and fan just slowlly spinning.
<tortho> gerro: no, fresh install from the live cd, and left everything to xubuntu to decide.
<gerro> boinc?
<tortho> gerro: acpi -t does at the moment show ok 41degrC and battery fully charged..
<tortho> gerro: some seti@home, / world community grid .... just to give it a lot of load... numbercrunching...
<needcoffee> ader10, you press 1 for help in ncmpc
<tortho> gerro: it has never before been more than 60 or 65 degr... then the fan kicks in and it sounds like a helicopter take off--- but not in xubuntu
<needcoffee> ader10, ups, you can update with ctrl+u
<ader10> ty
<gerro> tortho: perhaps it hasn't been needing to use the fan at full force. I think there is a way to set when it does though in the acpi config
<gerro> tortho: I didn't phrase that quite right, what I mean is do you really want it sounding that loud?
<needcoffee> ader10, i was a little bit "out of knowlege"...short: press 3 > navigate to playlist, folder or file and press space (adds the selection to the playlist) > hit enter and listen ^^
<needcoffee> ader10, hit 2 before enter..i forget ^^
<gerro> needcoffee: and that is why I hate music ^^
<tortho> gerro:I want it as loud as needed to avoid burning up my cpu... a centrino processor at 80 degr.C is not good.. If needed full speed at 65 degr. as ubuntu gutsy does.... I just don't understand why there should be any difference... these base packages should be the same..
<needcoffee> gerro, why?
<gerro> needcoffee: dunno you lost me somewhere in that convo
<needcoffee> gerro, maybe?! *i'm confused right now* ^^
<ader10> I did chmod -xR Folder and now I don't have permissions to open it up.
<ader10> What's wrong?
<ader10> I mean -x -R
<gerro> ader10: your victim has to be prone in order to do the playlist combo fatality :) no but seriously might want to try ls -l to see who owns the folder then chown user folder
<needcoffee> hmm...seems you've changed the permission to execute only
<ader10> I own it
<needcoffee> how does the permission looks like?
<ader10> drwxr-xr-x  2 david david      4096 2007-10-20 09:35 Templates
<ader10> that's after I reverted it
<needcoffee> seems to be ok
<needcoffee> try a refresh
<needcoffee> you should have full permission to do anything in that folder if you are david ^^
<somerville32> - removes permissions
<somerville32> + adds them
<ader10> Yes.
<somerville32> sooki, what are you trying to do anyhow?
<somerville32> er..
<somerville32> sorry sooki, stupid auto-nick-completion
<needcoffee> its user-group-others, so the rights should be fine
 * gerro pulls out his chmod calculator (graphing support yay)
<somerville32> tuna, bumblebee tuna? :)
 * ader10 pulls out his chown calculater (first person shooter support yay) :D
<somerville32> :D
<tuna> wah?
<somerville32> tuna, it is a song :) Pretty awesome one at that.
<gerro> somerville32: I thought it was a brand of canned tuna?
<somerville32> gerro, I imagine it might be too! :)
<gerro> somerville32: I never liked that kind always gave me a stomach ache
<evil_tech> mesaskaphiles
<evil_tech> meskaphiles
<evil_tech> damn i cant spell
<evil_tech> song rocks though
 * somerville32 moves to #xubuntu-offtopic to talk more about tuna! :)
<Helvix> =]
<Helvix> why does my screen blacks out when the gui part of the installation starts?
<somerville32> Sounds like a bug! :)
<Helvix> !
<Helvix> I have an nvidia gfx card though
<Helvix> =]
<Helvix> I've tried all the variations of ubuntu like kubuntu and real ubuntu too
<Helvix> when my system goes to the gui part the screen blacks out
<Helvix> =]
<Helvix> even linuxmind too did the same
<Helvix> =]
<Helvix> sorry its linuxmint actually
<somerville32> Helvix, Please search for an existing bug at http://bugs.launchpad.net
<Helvix> will do
<Helvix> =]
<somerville32> Thank you! :)
<Helvix> wow!
<Helvix> I actually found a section on this problem :-)
<somerville32> :)
<sammy> how can I make iso file of a dvd?
<sammy> my one comp doesn't have a dvd drive
<Helvix> okay,thank you very much somerville32, lets see if it works to solve my problem :-)
<somerville32> Helvix, I hope so! :)
<evil_tech> sammy: what exactly are you trying to do
<sammy> evil_tech: make an iso of a dvd and transfer it over nfs to other comp that doesn't have dvd player and mount it with gmountiso
<somerville32> Use dd
<somerville32> Or I'm sure there is an application you can use
<evil_tech> brasero
<sammy> does brasero do that though?
<evil_tech> yes
<evil_tech> tell it to copy the disc and make an image only
<sammy> ah I see thx
<evil_tech> there is a tab to select where you want the image to be stored otherwise the default is /tmp
<sammy> found this nice isomaster app looks good for making livecds
<sammy> ok
<sammy> 4.4gb image :( think I'll go watch a movie and see about getting some dinner perhaps
<somerville32> TheSheep, ping.
<TheSheep> pong
<somerville32> TheSheep, Come join me in -devel
<zoredache> !dual
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dual - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<zoredache> anyone have a good up-to-date references on setting up a dual-head system with a nvidia card, and an intel?  Most of the hits I find on google are for breezy,dapper,etc
<TheSheep> !twinview | zoredache
<ubotu> zoredache: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<TheSheep> !dualhead | zoredache
<ubotu> zoredache: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<TheSheep> zoredache: these topics are pretty general, I don't think much changed
<ochosi> hi, i'm having troubles with installing emerald. i upgraded today from feisty to gutsy and had beryl and emerald working before. now i'm using compiz fusion (which is also doing fine) but for some reason emerald is not being found in my repos. apt-get says " Package emerald has no installation candidate". what could that be?
<TheSheep> !info emerald
<ubotu> emerald: Decorator for compiz-fusion. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3~git20070717-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 198 kB, installed size 956 kB
<TheSheep> ochosi: you need the universe repository enabled
#xubuntu 2007-11-06
<ochosi> TheSheep: hmm. my sources.list says universe is enabled.
<ochosi> http://pastebin.ca/762906
<TheSheep> ochosi: do an update
<ochosi> TheSheep: done that quite often today already.
<ochosi> TheSheep: in synaptic i can see the package but without version number and description. says "emerald" is only being referred to.
<ochosi> TheSheep: could it be a problem that i was using beryl and emerald before and i only removed both of them after i upgraded?
<TheSheep> archangelpetro: maybe try a different mirror?
<TheSheep> argh
<TheSheep> wrong nick, sorry
<TheSheep> ochosi: try to demove the de. from your repo url
<TheSheep> remove
<ochosi> i tried slowakian, dutch, austrian, german repos...
<TheSheep> try the main
<TheSheep> without any prefix
<ochosi> k
<ochosi> hm, still the same...
<ochosi> could there be any leftovers from emerald that prevent it from being found in the software channel?
<ochosi> (although i have to say i "completely removed" emerald and did an apt-get autoclean afterwards
<ochosi> )
<TheSheep> ochosi: what does 'apt-cache search emerald' say?
<ochosi> emerald - Decorator for compiz-fusion
<ochosi> libemeraldengine-dev - Development files for emerald engines
<ochosi> libemeraldengine0 - Decoration engines for compiz-fusion
<ochosi> xemeraldia - not just another tetris clone
<TheSheep> ok, ok
<ochosi> rocksndiamonds - Arcade style game
<TheSheep> ochosi: check 'apt-cache show emerald'
<ochosi> that's what i see in synaptic too, but as i mentioned without description and version numbers
<TheSheep> don't paste it here :)
<TheSheep> I have version Version: 0.3~git20070717-0ubuntu1
<TheSheep> same as ubotu
<ochosi> well, yeah. says the same here
<TheSheep> you're sure you spelled it right?
<ochosi> you mean "emerald"?
<TheSheep> yes
 * TheSheep tries to install it
<ochosi> i'm sure i spelled it correctly
<TheSheep> ochosi: it works fine for me, it starts installation normally
<TheSheep> ochosi: how do you exactly try to install it?
<ochosi> i tried synaptic, add/remove, and of course "sudo apt-get install emerald"
<TheSheep> ochosi: and what does that las one say?
<TheSheep> last
<ochosi> TheSheep: Package emerald is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<ochosi> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<ochosi> is only available from another source
<ochosi> E: Package emerald has no installation candidate
<TheSheep> ochosi: are you suere the 'sudo apt-get update' doesn't have any errors?
<ochosi> TheSheep: yep
<ochosi> TheSheep: either it's some stupid mistake on my side (although i tried to rule them out) or it's some weird bug... (although google doesn't say so. would be rather very individual bug then)
<ochosi> TheSheep: the output of sudo apt-get update: http://pastebin.ca/762918
<TheSheep> ochosi: maybe try and move the files from /var/lib/apt/lists and do an update again?
<TheSheep> ochosi: all cache hits, it doesn't update anything
<TheSheep> ochosi: did you change your system time recently?
<archangelpetro> TheSheep, !!!
<archangelpetro> :P
<archangelpetro> pain
<archangelpetro> ;)
<archangelpetro> u gonna start all that again? :P
<TheSheep> archangelpetro: sorry, a new keyboard is being shipped even as we speak
<somerville32> archangelpetro, Maybe it is your mirror?
<ochosi> TheSheep: system time: hm. nope, don't think so.
<ochosi> TheSheep: i'll move the files...
<archangelpetro> ehe my mirror is broken
<archangelpetro> cuz i'm so fugly ;)
<somerville32> Are you trying to install the emerald package?
 * somerville32 pokes ochosi 
<ochosi> somerville32: yep
<somerville32> ochosi, What version of Xubuntu?
<ochosi> somerville32: 7.10
<ochosi> TheSheep: i removed the files, apt-get update went fine and i'm no further than before
<TheSheep> ochosi: still all cache hits?
<somerville32> Solution
<somerville32> http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/download.pl?arch=i386&file=pool%2Funiverse%2Fe%2Femerald%2Femerald_0.3~git20070717-0ubuntu1_i386.deb&md5sum=f6a5c6d5623cc28b86f4a8ed50d4ccb4&arch=i386&type=main
<ochosi> TheSheep: no cache hits: http://pastebin.ca/762924
<TheSheep> somerville32: that doesn't explain anything :)
<somerville32> lol
<somerville32> But it works
<somerville32> ochosi, What is your mirror?
<TheSheep> somerville32: irrelevant detail
<TheSheep> somerville32: http://pastebin.ca/762924
<ochosi> i tried quite many, e.g. # ubuntu.inode.at/ubuntu
<somerville32> And when you open up software properties (applications > system > software properties), does it have them all checked off?
<TheSheep> ochosi: say, do you have the version pinned for emerald?
<ochosi> if checked off means ticked, then yes
<ochosi> version pinned... hmm
<TheSheep> ochosi: in synaptics, select the package, then go to the top menu and see 'force version'
<ochosi> TheSheep: unfortunately not.
<TheSheep> ochosi: does apt-cache show emereld show you the version?
<ochosi> yes
<TheSheep> which version does it show?
<ochosi> Version: 0.3~git20070717-0ubuntu1
<TheSheep> so, your package list is ok, apt-cache sees it good, but apt-get somehow fails to recognize it
<TheSheep> ochosi: tried aptitude?
<ochosi> tried synaptic and add/remove and aptitude, all giving basically the same output
<TheSheep> ochosi: did you have emerald installed from some external source before?
<TheSheep> ochosi: maybe it thinks the old emerald you had is newer than the one in repos?
<TheSheep> ochosi: try forcing the version in synaptic
<ochosi> TheSheep: forcing is not possible, and yes, i had emerald installed from some external source because it wasn't in feisty's repos (as far as i can remember)
<somerville32> apt-get purge it?
<ochosi> tried, but it is already goen
<TheSheep> ochosi: maybe try to move the files /var/lib/dpkg/info/emerald.* somewhere and do an update...
<ochosi> k
<TheSheep> ubotu!
<somerville32> Bye
<TheSheep>  o/~
<ochosi> actually there is no such package
<ochosi> ah... file i mean
<TheSheep> maybe that's why apt cannot find it
<ochosi> the only emerald-related files on my laptop are:
<ochosi> /home/ochosi/.emerald
<ochosi> /usr/share/app-install/desktop/emerald-theme-manager.desktop
<ochosi> /usr/share/app-install/icons/_usr_share_pixmaps_emerald-theme-manager-icon.png
<TheSheep> ok, ok
<TheSheep> somerville32: do you know where the files from /var/lib/dpkg/info/ normallycome from?
<ochosi> would you send me yours?
<somerville32> TheSheep, dpkg?
<somerville32> ochosi, Send what?
<ochosi> the var/lib/dpkg
<somerville32> Why not just download the binary package and install it?
<ochosi> the emerald dpkg/info file
<somerville32> I already gave you the link
<somerville32> :)
<ochosi> yeah, actually i guess that's what i'll do. although this problem is weird and i'd like it resolved but i guess i've already spent more than enough time on that
<TheSheep> ochosi: can you find emeral in /var/lib/dpkg/status ?
<ochosi> hihi, it says: dependency not satisfiable (lib...)
<somerville32> doh
<TheSheep> well, 2am here, good night, gotta go to work today morning :)
<ochosi> yes, thank you man!
<somerville32> :)
<Tony_> hello?
<somerville32> Hello
<Tony_> the cd is live right?
<somerville32> Tony_, The desktop cd is, yes.
<Tony_> i need help launching it, i have windows
<somerville32> Tony_, What seems to be the problem?
<somerville32> And just same my name correctly to get my attention if I stop responding :)
<Tony_> windows asks me what program created the cd so it can launch it
<somerville32> Tony_, You need to burn it to a cd as an ISO
<somerville32> !burn
<ubotu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<somerville32> See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Tony_> i already burned it
<Tony_> i cant launch it
<Pumpernickel> It's a bootable cd.
<Tony_> sooo, uhhh
<somerville32> You might need to configure it to boot from the cd in your bios
<somerville32> Do you know what the bios is?
<Tony_> yes
<Tony_> i'm not stupid
<somerville32> Tony_, Smart people might know what the bios is :P
<Tony_> how do you access it though?
<somerville32> Tony_, It should say when you turn on your computer
<somerville32> Usually F1, F2, or del
<Tony_> i see bios on pc world all the time
<Tony_> ok, i think it's f12
<Tony_> ok, by
<somerville32> bye
<Tony_> hello again
<somerville32> Tony_, Welcome back.
<Tony_> which option should i enter?
<Tony_> wait, i want to try again
<Tony_> by
<kupesoft> Is there a way to get NetworkManager to shutup about the keyring?
<somerville32> kupesoft, Kill it? :]
<kupesoft> Kill what?
<somerville32> NetworkManager
<ochosi> somerville32: sorry, i'm still here. well anyway, it seems that the dev of libemeraldengine is available
<mahone> How can I configure in Xubuntu 7.04 automatic login, and automatic launch of some applications on login? In Ubuntu there's the "Session" applet in "Preferences"...
<mahone> But I can't find anything similar in Xubuntu...
<ochosi> somerville32: synaptic even shows me the version number and description, only the two packages that were installed in 7.04 from foreign sources are blank (emerald, libemeraldengine0)
<ochosi> mahone: autostarted applications can be added via settings -> autostarted applications
<mahone> ochosi: And automatic login?
<ochosi> mahone: settings -> login window
<mahone> ochosi: OK, thanks. I have also a question about APT...
<ochosi> mahone: go ahead
<mahone> I've seen that in the repositories of 7.10 there's an updated version of a software I need (MLDonkey 2.9), while in 7.04 repos it's still (and I guess will remain forever) at the old 2.8 version...
<mahone> What happens if I changes the repos in /etc/apt/sources.list, but don't update the whole system?
<mahone> Would this create compatibility problems/break something?
<ochosi> mahone: i wouldn't do that. i would rather upgrade the one app you need by hand (either by compiling the source code or by simply using a .deb)
<ochosi> mahone: afaik it could break your system
<mahone> ochosi: OK, thanks.
<ochosi> mahone: n.p.
<ochosi> alright, anyone there?
 * somerville32 hears echos.
<ochosi> somerville32: would you mind sending me the *emerald*-files from /var/lib/dpkg/info ?
<ochosi> somerville32: it seems i can't find them on the net and i still hope that could solve my problem
<BlackCow> hello
<somerville32> Hiya
<BlackCow> I installed xubuntu on top of my ubuntu server edition and everything, for the most part, is peachy
<BlackCow> but for some reason I cant make a short cut to the desktop
<somerville32> Just open up search for applications
<somerville32> and than drag it to the desktop
<somerville32> Or right click the desktop and click create launcher
<BlackCow> whats search for applications under?
<somerville32> Accessories (appfind)
<BlackCow> ah thank you
<BlackCow> was driving me nuts, I was right clicking and it laucnhed the aplication instead of giving me options heh
<BlackCow> so how would I add a shortcut to the top bar then?
<somerville32> Same thing
<somerville32> But goto applications > settings > desktop
<somerville32> And there should be a checkbox in there
<somerville32> Right click can show a context menu or the application menu
<somerville32> Sounds like it is currently set to the application menu
<BlackCow> erm, so that allows me to add icons to the top bar
<BlackCow> side note: its very quite here
<somerville32> Sleepy time
<somerville32> :]
<somerville32> It is much more active earlier
<somerville32> BlackCow, Feel free to hang out here though
<somerville32> Pretty good crowd here :)
<kupesoft> The Xubuntu GDM greeter looks screwed up on 600x800, the fonts are bugged or something
<kupesoft> how can I take a screenshot of gdm?
<snerfu> I have a tiny screen, 800x480 native resolution, is there some way I can make it scroll to see aplications that are larger than the screen?
<jargonjustin> Hi, I'm using Mythbuntu, which uses XFCE based off of Xubuntu, and was wondering what packages I should install to get the Xubuntu look-and-feel in XFCE?
<somerville32> jargonjustin, I'm thinking xubuntu-default-settings
<snerfu> is there some free clone of zork?
<somerville32> snerfu, What is zork?
<crimsun> one of the greatest text adventure games
<snerfu> its an old text based rpg, one of the first, if not the first.
<crimsun> I think it's abandonware now
<crimsun> http://www.infocom-if.org/downloads/instructions.html
<snerfu> I started making my own zork style game in python, but I thought it would be fun to play the original again
<j1mc> hi all, does anyone have any experience connecting to a wpa-encrypted wifi connection via nm-applet?
<j1mc> i'm running gutsy.
<snerfu> sweet, thanks crimsun.
<crimsun> j1mc: via the network-manager-gnome package?
<snerfu> I connected to one today jlmc
<j1mc> crimsun: yes.
<crimsun> j1mc: yeah, I do, then.
<somerville32> Heya j1mc :)
<j1mc> hi somerville32
<j1mc> crimsun: any advice?  nm-applet seems to offer a lot of different choices.
<j1mc> i'm not sure where to enter my password and such.
<crimsun> j1mc: you should be able to just enter the network name and the password
<crimsun> j1mc: choose "automatic" for the type(s)
<snerfu> i think I could run zork in dosbox mayb
<j1mc> enter the network name?  not a username?
<crimsun> j1mc: this is wpa "personal", correct?
<j1mc> hm, wpa-radius.  let me see the different options.
<crimsun> (as opposed to "enterprise")
<j1mc> it comes up as enterprise, yeah.
<snerfu> if you click on the applet and select the access point, it should already know the name of it and you just have to enter in the password.
<crimsun> ok, so with wpa enterprise, just fill in the details you know
<crimsun> that should be "Network Name", "Identity", "Password" at least
<j1mc> what would "identity" be?  a username?
<crimsun> yes, e.g., j1mc@foo.bar
<j1mc> i don't think that i set up a username on the router, though.  i mean, other than the user/pass to log in to change the router settings.
<crimsun> err, so you're using wpa enterprise on a wireless router?
<crimsun> (doesn't matter, ultimately.  The procedure is identical.)
<j1mc> yeah, at least that's how "wpa-radius" gets picked up by nm-applet
<j1mc> ok.  thanks for your help, crimsun.  i'll give things another go.  :)
<crimsun> np
<j1mc> bbl... maybe.  :)
<j1mc> crimsun: i was able to connect using 'wpa personal'
<j1mc> thanks
<somerville32> :)
<somerville32> j1mc, Come help package! :)
<crimsun> j1mc: yeah, I found it a bit intriguing that one would choose wpa enterprise...
<j1mc> i did a manual configuration using nm-applet rather than try to let it configure things for me.
<somerville32> nm-applet says I have no network devices
<j1mc> i didn't really know what i was selecting before - there were so many options, and i didn't know which one to choose.
<j1mc> somerville32: no packaging for me tonight, but thanks.
<j1mc> what are you working on?
<somerville32> Just getting xfwm4 uploaded
<somerville32> err..
<somerville32> xfce4-session
<j1mc> ah, ok.  cool.
<crimsun> pbuilder-time-stamp: 1194321015
<crimsun> looks good
<somerville32> crimsun, Awesome.
<crimsun>   xfce4-session_4.4.1-2ubuntu1_source.changes: done.
<crimsun> Successfully uploaded packages.
 * somerville32 cheers.
<j1mc> :)
<chef_> hi I'm back
<chef_> i managed to install the ubuntu-server version on my old 200mmx 64mbram machine
<chef_> some more questions:
<chef_> A. then I checked in with the name and password I selected due to the installation but now I don't know how to shutdown or reboot the system as I don't know the root password (for which I wasn't asked in the installation)
<chef_> B. how can I find out what packages are installed and how do I change them
<chef_> C. finally I used mc before (on an old suse-version) where do I find it for ubuntu
<chef_> any help is appreciated specially to point a. as i can't turn of the machine :-)
<somerville32> :)
<somerville32> chef_: We use sudo
<somerville32> just do: sudo <command>
<somerville32> And it'll ask for your password. Use _your_ password
<chef_> great it worked thank god :-)
<j1mc> so, chef_ ... "sudo halt -p" would shut down the computer
<somerville32> :)
<somerville32> And you can use aptitude to see what packages are installed
<j1mc> and "sudo reboot" would... um... reboot it.  :)
<j1mc> chef_: what is "mc"?
<somerville32> and you can install mc by typing: apt-get install mc
<somerville32> j1mc, a "powerful file manager"
<somerville32> chef_, You can also see #ubuntu-server for more help with the server install.
<j1mc> i'm headed off to bed.  have a good night, all.  see you later, cody.
<newbie23> I lost the connection (was chef) but back again
<newbie23> as I have installed the server-edition (on the 200mmx machine) I try to get a ssh connection from another computer in the LAN via ssh using putty and WinSCP but the connection is refused
<newbie23> Is there anything I have to do first?
<somerville32> Is sshd installed?
<newbie23> how can I find out? I just installed the ubuntu-server-disk
<newbie23> i thought ssh is default
<somerville32> Try sshing locally :]
<somerville32> If it isn't installed type: apt-get install openssh-server
<newbie23> sshing: command not found
<somerville32> lol
<somerville32> ssh localhost
<newbie23> just entered the apt-get... and it's installing from the disk
<newbie23> jippie a got a ssh connection! thx
<somerville32> :D
<somerville32> Happy to help
<newbie23> I downloaded "mc_4.6.1-7ubuntu1_i386.deb" onto my windows machine as i now have a ssh-connection where can i put it for aptiture to recognize and install
<somerville32> no need
<newbie23> it
<somerville32> type: sudo apt-get install mc
<newbie23> E: Couldn't find package mc
<somerville32> You need to enable universe.
<somerville32> Edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<somerville32> ie. type: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<somerville32> Be careful in there
<newbie23> what do i have to enter where?
<merovingian58> question for someone: am trying to install xubuntu, but when I choose the install option, i get the splash screen and then after one minute the screen goes black and the install stops.  any thoughts?
<somerville32> newbie23, You need to uncomment the "universe" section under the big block of text stating it is unsupported.
<newbie23> it seams the "universe" lines are allready uncommeted
<somerville32> Than you need to do: apt-get update
<somerville32> err.. : sudo apt-get update
<newbie23> okay it's downloading
<newbie23> and then repeat "sudo apt-get install mc"?
<somerville32> yup
<newbie23> coooool...! thx again
<somerville32> :)
<Curley_Sue> hi. anyone knows how to avoid default deamons run upon boot (such as gconfd, networkmanager, gpm, gnome-keyring-manager...)
<PegLeg> look at settings ->autostarted applications
<zoredache> that won't really change anything....
<Curley_Sue> can you do you have a cli tool?
<zoredache> are you really sure you don't want those things?
<zoredache> update-rc.d is the cli too
<zoredache> tool*  or you can just manually remove the symlinks in /etc/rc2.d
<Curley_Sue> zoredache: thanx! why do you think I should keep them?
<zoredache> gnome keyring, and network manager are useful if you are using wireless
<Curley_Sue> threethirty: it is probably done using update-rc.d or  manually removing the symlinks in /etc/rc2.d
<Curley_Sue> sorry about the last one...
<zoredache> keyring is also useful if you will be using encrypted volumes
<zoredache> gpm is nice if you want to select things with the mouse at a terminal
<zoredache> oh, and mostly, becuase if you don't know what you are doing you can really make a mess
<zoredache> at least make a backup of etc before you start manually adjusting things there
<Curley_Sue> zoredache: thanx! that is very helpful! I appreciate it!!
<Curley_Sue> zoredache: shouldn't wifi-radar be less resources demanding that gnome-keyring and Network... I have never connected to encrypted networks or mounted such volumes (not that I know of). any good reason to have it run by default? isn't gpm for the tty (as the term-emulator under WM have regular mouse use)
<Curley_Sue> zoredache?
<TheSheep> zoredache: *removing* the symlinks is a bad idea
<Curley_Sue> TheSheep: does this has to do with the previous disscusion? regarding default deamons at boot?
<newbie23> trying torrents on my lan:
<newbie23> I installed the bittornado pack, created a .torrent file on my windows-compi and copied it in the home/bittornado/torrentcache and now ... im lost :-(
<newbie23> I have no idea what of all the bt* progs to use and what for and the faqs I found on the homepage weren't very helpfull
<newbie23> Any suggestion?
<Curley_Sue> newbie23: did u try bittornado? it is nice
<Curley_Sue> newbie23: from the terminal use btdownloadgui.bittornado to run it
<TheSheep> Curley_Sue: yes
<newbie23> I just installed the pack but as I dont use a gui I have to figure out how to do it on the console
<Curley_Sue> TheSheep: so how would u recommend changing what's on upon boot?
<TheSheep> Curley_Sue: rename the links from Sxx to Kxx
<Curley_Sue> TheSheep: thanx!
<TheSheep> Curley_Sue: there is a program to do it
<Curley_Sue> TheSheep: shouldn't wifi-radar be less resources demanding that gnome-keyring and Network... I have never connected to encrypted networks or mounted such volumes (not that I know of). any good reason to have it run by default? isn't gpm for the tty (as the term-emulator under WM have regular mouse use)
<TheSheep> Curley_Sue: sysv-rc-conf
<TheSheep> Curley_Sue: I don't know about network managers, never used any, gm is for console indeed
<Curley_Sue> TheSheep: how do u wireless?
<TheSheep> Curley_Sue: I don't
<Curley_Sue> TheSheep: fair enough... ;-)
<Curley_Sue> newbie23: have you checked man bittorrent-downloader.bittornado
<PegLeg> anyone notice problems changing cursors, it keeps changing from the default and my selection depending on which window I hover over
<PegLeg> Try deluge - seems real fast.
<Curley_Sue> ciao all
<Dark_Nexus> hello
<Dark_Nexus> i am having some issues with keyboard shortcuts.  i have my xmodmap and everything set up, but everytime i log into xfce, i have to run xmodmap on that file, and then open up the keyboard shortcut settings manager and select my configuration by clicking on the name of the configuration.  this is kind of a pain and was wondering how i can automate it.
<PegLeg> Dark_Nexus, maybe you could put into bashrc
<Dark_Nexus> that would probably be a good idea
<Dark_Nexus> i'll try that
<Dark_Nexus> wont that only work after i open a terminal though?
<TheSheep> bashrc is bad idea, try autostarted applications
<Dark_Nexus> i tried that a while ago and no luck
<PegLeg> try rc.local
<Dark_Nexus> where's that at?
<TheSheep> PegLeg: rc.local runs before X starts, and as root
<Dark_Nexus> yeah that won't help then, i use a non-root account
<PegLeg> i think i saw it at /etc/rc.local
<PegLeg> Dark_Nexus, i would make a bash script executable, and put into autostart applications - it should work
<Dark_Nexus> alright
<Dark_Nexus> i just read something online that says xmodmap automatically uses the ~/.Xmodmap file when the session is started using startx or GDM/XDM/KDM
<Dark_Nexus> so i'll try that first, if it doesn't work, i'll be back
<PegLeg> anyone but me notice the mouse manager in xubuntu is not working in gutsy?
<PegLeg> i've tried update-alternatives --config x-mouse-cursor and everything i can think of to get my cursor to stick, but it keeps changing.
<newbie23_> have a nice day :-)
<sahil> hey, for some reason in openoffice on xubuntu i dont have any icons
<sahil> only text appears
<sahil> for example instead of the the white icon for the new document button, it just says new
<sahil> how can i fix this
<zeroflag> I need a few hdparm commands to run at startup. where would I put them? (it seems the spindown settings have to be set every time)
<doktoreas> hello everybod
<doktoreas> i am going to move from ubuntu to xubuntu
<doktoreas> i just wanna know if wireless detection uses the same approach
<sjefen6> How do I take a screendump?
<zeroflag> bin2iso is broken... any idea how to mount a .bin file directly? (it isn't corrupt. it works in daemon-tools/windows)
<totalengage> zeroflag: try bchunk
<zeroflag> totalengage: thanks.
<totalengage> :]
<hollunder> hi there, a strange thing happens to me when I try to delete folders from the terminal-emulation, the files don't get deleted and I don't get any error message..
<hollunder> I could delete the same folder with thunar without problems
<totalengage> do you use 'rm -r *folder'?
<totalengage> (without * :P)
<hollunder> uh, i think I found my mistake, I used --ignore-failure-on-non-emtpy :)
<hollunder> uh, I didn't know rm workes for directories as well, I tried rmdir
<totalengage> lol
<hollunder> but I'm a tiny bit wiser now, thanks :)
<totalengage> nah, you have to rm -r, it removes recursive
<hollunder> that works, thanks :)
<neozen> meeep
<hollunder> do you happen to know stuff about thunar & imwheel?
<neozen> ibm_acpi is goooone!
<totalengage> t000t neozen
<neozen> where's my darn /proc/acpi/ibm/light?
<neozen> hi there totalengage
<neozen> am tempted to do fresh install
<neozen> this was an upgrade from feisty
<neozen> oh well... time to head to work
<thnee> has anyone had the problem that all keys doesnt change when you switch keyboard layout? i have one key that still behaves in swedish even though i changed to US
<KBM> can any one help me, i was wondering if there were any drivers available to install usb wireless lan devices for linux
<arin> #quit
<slow-motion> hi
<evil_tech> hola
<pboyce> Hi can anyone help me with a problem?
<evil_tech> whats the problem and we shall see
<pboyce> Ok i just upgraded to 7.10 from7.04 and i can't get out of low res mode, i have nvidia 6800 card and am using the restricted drivers
<pboyce> well i can't get higher than 800x600
<evil_tech> have you tried reconfiguring x?
<evil_tech> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<pboyce> ok ill try that
<evil_tech> anyone know where i can find a firefox icon with transparent background?
<pboyce>                                                                       │
<pboyce>  │ Users of PowerPC machines, and users of any computer with multiple video  ↑
<pboyce>  │ devices, should specify the BusID of the video card in an accepted        ▮
<pboyce>  │ bus-specific format.                                                      ▒
<pboyce>  │                                                                           ▒
<pboyce>  │ Examples:                                                                 ▒
<TheSheep> evil_tech: /usr/share/pixmaps/
<pboyce>  │                                                                           ▒
<pboyce>  │  ISA:1                                                                    ▒
<pboyce>  │  PCI:0:16:0                                                               ▒
<pboyce>  │  SBUS:/iommu@0,10000000/sbus@0,10001000/SUNW,tcx@2,800000                 ▒
<pboyce>  │                                                                           ▒
<pboyce>  │                                                                           ▒
<pboyce>  │ For users of multi-head setups, this option will configure only one of    ▒
<evil_tech> ah what the heck is all that
<pboyce>  │ the heads.  Further configuration will have to be done manually in the X  ▒
<pboyce>  │ server configuration file, /etc/X11/xorg.conf.                            ↓
<pboyce>  │                                                  got this meassage
<somerville32> lol
<pboyce> sorry
<evil_tech> no prob
<evil_tech> i did the same thing once
<TheSheep> !pastebin | pboyce
<ubotu> pboyce: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<pboyce> it gave me that message but no results
<evil_tech> thanks sheep
<pboyce> wow paste.ubuntu-nl.org huh thats neet
<pboyce> Ok maybe u can help with this i go to use nvidia setting in control panel and get this message in terminal error: nv-control extension not found onthis display amoung other errors
<pboyce> also says can't determine number of nvidia gpus, frame lock or number of vcscs
<klaxondaverow> holy fuck, I did it.
<zoredache> klaxondaverow: you might want to watch your language....
<klaxondaverow> will do!
<somerville32> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<somerville32> :D
<evil_tech> :D
<pboyce> lol
<skafiskafnjakX> hey guys how do I add that icon to terminate frozen application?
<skafiskafnjakX> like with Ubuntu, you click it and than click non working application...
<klaxondaverow> Quick question: Will Xubuntu have a PowerPC release for version 7.10?  Any ideas?
<zoredache> I would guess not... I don't think ubuntu is officially supporting ppc anymore
<klaxondaverow> I guess I gotta hit the listservs and e-mail the dev team to find out more?
<zoredache> my experience has been that ubuntu has never been very stable on ppc hardware...
<zoredache> I would suggest you consider debian, or perhaps one of distributions focused on ppc
<pleia2> klaxondaverow: ubuntu stopped supporting ppc a couple releases ago
<pleia2> that includes xubuntu
<klaxondaverow> P and Z, thanks for your response!  I'll see what else I can gather
<winkerbean> Hi, I just updated some apps using the Update Manager and now I can't print.  I just get "lpr: Error - scheduler not responding!" on the command line.
<winkerbean> As a side note, I received word updates to cupsys and cupsys-bsd failed during the updating.
<TheSheep> winkerbean: failed with what error?
<winkerbean> TheSheep: Give me a sec to check here...
<winkerbean> TheSheep: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1 (for both cupsys and cupsys-bsd)
<TheSheep> winkerbean: this needs to be fixed
<TheSheep> winkerbean: anyhing more?
<winkerbean> TheSheep: No, that's all it says.  I suppose I can redownload the prior cupsys and cupsys-bsd installation (I think it was 1.2.7) and everything should be ok, right?
<TheSheep> winkerbean: I don't think so
<winkerbean> TheSheep: Hmm.  Odd, I just did a "sudo ps -Al | grep cupsd" and saw cupsd is running.
<zoredache> just a thought, but why not try running the post install script manualy as root and see if you can see what fails
<zoredache> asin ... sudo /var/lib/dpkg/info/cupsys.postinst
<winkerbean> zoredache: Thanx...I just tried it.  Nothing came up.  Still no such luck.  I noticed though, I can still print from other Terminal windows.  (Odd upon odd, eh?)
<woodwizzle> Is there an icon theme for XFCE that uses the enlightenment icons?
<somerville32> woodwizzle, I'm pretty sure the icon themes are the same ones gnome uses
<somerville32> So if there is one for gnome, you can install it in xfce4
<woodwizzle> somerville32: Yeah they are. But I haven't found one on gnome-look or xfce-look so I thought I'd ask in here
 * somerville32 is no help.
<winkerbean> Slightly off topic: I've noticed some statements (e.g., "ABC is no help", "X gives Y a hug", "P kisses Q").  How do I do that?
<winkerbean> I mean, I know how to kiss a woman... ;)
<somerville32> lol
<somerville32> type: /me <action in third person>
 * winkerbean I thank somerville32
<somerville32> lol
 * winkerbean thanks somerville32
<somerville32> :D
<johnstrauss> Hello, I have a problem. My kodak camera can not detected by my xubuntu 7.04. Why? My xubuntu can dectect Usb stick.
<TheSheep> johnstrauss: kodak invented their own protocol for cmmunication with camera, it's not seen as a normal usb disk
<somerville32> johnstrauss, Applications > Settings > Settings Manager
<somerville32> johnstrauss, Than click file manager
<johnstrauss> OK
<somerville32> Click the advanced tab
<somerville32> And than ensure that the "Enable volume management" tickbox is checked off
<somerville32> Than click "advanced"
<somerville32> err.. "configure"
<somerville32> The blue link under the checkbox
<somerville32> Than click the Camera tab
<somerville32> Here you can configure an application to launch automatically  when you connect your camera.
<s|k_> do any of you xubuntu users have ubuntu-desktop installed?
<s|k_> because installing it caused serious errors on 7.10
<somerville32> johnstrauss, I'm searching for an application that you can use. Please hold.
<johnstrauss> Thank you very much.
<somerville32> johnstrauss, There seems to be a small number of utilities available. Let me see if I can find one that sports a graphical user interface.
<johnstrauss> How do you looking for this utilities?
<somerville32> johnstrauss, I'm searching the Ubuntu application database.
<somerville32> johnstrauss, gtkam appears to be something you could try
<johnstrauss> Is there a link for Ubuntu application database?
<TheSheep> johnstrauss: packages.ubuntu.com
<johnstrauss> Thanks alot
<somerville32> johnstrauss, Applications > System > Add/Remove
<somerville32> johnstrauss, You can also use the command line utility apt-cache search
<johnstrauss> OK, it is working.
<johnstrauss> thanks
<somerville32> johnstrauss, Awesome!
<somerville32> johnstrauss, Feel free to hang around!
<johnstrauss> How do you know what to do when met some problem  like this?
<somerville32> johnstrauss, experience I guess :)
<johnstrauss> Or you are one member in the ubuntu developing group?
<somerville32> johnstrauss, That too
<somerville32> lol
<johnstrauss> OK, I will not waste your time...... Thanks again. Bye
<somerville32> johnstrauss, You're not wasting my time :)
<somerville32> I'm happy to help.
<johnstrauss> Another problem puzzle me a long time.
<johnstrauss> I am a Chinese.
 * somerville32 nods.
<johnstrauss> In some javascript in a website, some Chinese charactors can not be display correctly
<johnstrauss> Would you like to help about this problem?
<somerville32> johnstrauss, I'm not sure how to help you with that problem. You'll most likely want to visit the Chinese loco team IRC chat room for assistance as they'll have experience with that kind of problem.
<johnstrauss> If you'd like, I can show you the web page. I used to ask the problem there. But They can not help much.
<somerville32> johnstrauss, see #ubuntu-cn
<johnstrauss> So after download the photo from the camera. How can I unmount the camera? just take the plug off?
<somerville32> johnstrauss, Yes. But you should look for a "unmount" option somewhere to ensure you don't lose data!
<johnstrauss> I see, "remove camera".
<somerville32> Awesome
<somerville32> Click that
<johnstrauss> It seems that the gtkam is not very strong. It automatically quit.
<somerville32> johnstrauss, hehe.
<somerville32> johnstrauss, File a bug report! :]
<johnstrauss> When I click right button of the mouse, it quit
<somerville32> Ouch
<somerville32> Atleast it is easily reproducible
<somerville32> File a bug at http://bugs.launchpad.net and I'll fix 'er up!
<johnstrauss> You have reproduce it ?
<somerville32> johnstrauss, If the bug is easily reproducible on your system, I imagine I can too
<somerville32> (on my system)
<johnstrauss> I dont know whether it is caused by my camera. Because after gtkam quit, when I reopen gtkam it stoped when reloading the driver of the camera. I had to shutdown my camera and repower my camera to make it work again.
<somerville32> johnstrauss, Please file a bug report.
<johnstrauss> OK, I'll do it.
<somerville32> Thank you.
<johnstrauss> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtkam/+bug/160610
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 160610 in gtkam "Kodak camera, gtkam automatically quit." [Undecided,New]
<johnstrauss> OK
<johnstrauss> my report
<somerville32> Thanks! :)
<johnstrauss> It is my reponsibity to report bugs.
<slow-motion> n8
<woodwizzle> Where is the session file so i can tweak how xfce starts up?
<somerville32> ~/.Xauthority ?
<TheSheep> no, /etc/xdg/something
<somerville32> TheSheep, ping.
<TheSheep> pong
<somerville32> TheSheep, Where do themes go?
<Ben_Cs> hello
<TheSheep> somerville32: which themes?
<Ben_Cs> long time haven't been here
<somerville32> xfce4
<somerville32> Ben_Cs, hey :)
<TheSheep> somerville32: /usr/share/themes/ and ~/.themes/
<TheSheep> somerville32: the quit buttoin bug is not gone
<somerville32> TheSheep, no?
<somerville32> TheSheep, xfce4 themes are just gtk2+ themes, right?
<TheSheep> somerville32: no, I still have it about 1 time in 4 when selecting quit from the menu
<TheSheep> somerville32: both
<somerville32> TheSheep, Please reopen the bug and I'll see if I can fix it
<TheSheep> how?
<somerville32> Click the down arrow in the table
<somerville32> And use the drop down to select confirmed.
<TheSheep> ok
<somerville32> TheSheep, How do you install icon themes?
<TheSheep> somerville32: unpack them to ~/.icons or /usr/share/icons/
<TheSheep> somerville32: and maybe regenerate the theme cache
<somerville32> How do you do that?
 * somerville32 is writing a factoid for it.
<TheSheep> gtk-update-icon-cache directory-where-the-theme.index-is
<TheSheep> but I think just unpacking them is enough
<armin> hello ppl, the website of xubuntu still shows a link to the release candidate announcing site which holds a dead link to an /rc/ - as there is no need for this anymore, i think it should just be removed. is there anyone i should speak to about this? i don't consider it a major issue or something at all but i think it would make sense to remove it...
<zoredache> it looks correct to me...
<armin> uhm
<evil_tech> same here
<armin> well it shows "Xubuntu 7.10 "Gutsy Gibbon" Release Candidate now available" under "Latest News"
<armin> in the right panel
<zoredache> well that was a news item... and the released version is above it...
<armin> zoredache: hmmm. i just thought it might confuse ppl :)
<zoredache> it probably will, but I don't know anything about who maintains the site
<somerville32> I maintain the website.
<evil_tech> :)
<somerville32> And in the future, you should file a bug against the xubuntu-website product on launchpad
<armin> zoredache: well i entirely see your point and it is correct that old latest news entries will not disappear at all or something you know...
<armin> somerville32: i considered so but i mean it just is not really a bug is it
<somerville32> armin, It is the workflow. :)
<armin> somerville32: maybe adding something like "obsolete, you should get 7.10 final _here_ (link) [RECOMMENDED]" or something would rather help
<somerville32> I'll take a look in a moment :)
<armin> i was just thinking about this a few seconds, don't take this too serious as i'm slightly drunk. :)
<zoredache> somerville32: just a thought, why not put a link somewhere on the site about where to submit site-related bugs?
<somerville32> zoredache, Excellent idea.
<armin> also don't consider my comments as bitching or something, if you find it's correct the way it is, everything fine.
<armin> zoredache: uhm yeah good idea
<armin> somerville32: hm maybe one should just put a referrer site like "as RC is outdated, you will be forwarded to the final 7.10 gutsy gibbon download site" page or so
<armin> hmm
<armin> well anyone using linux will be smart enough to figure out what an RC is tho
<armin> heh
<armin> ok now for something completely different. :)
<somerville32> armin, hehe. I don't have that impression at all - always feel free to share your ideas :)
<armin> somerville32: cool :)
<somerville32> Thats how the FOSS model works! :)
<armin> hey right now i'm just running a normal ubuntu with a xfce4 installed on top which i HEAVILY customized to my needs and it is just PERFECT for me right now, i'm just wondering cause there are mixed entries from xfce, gnome AND kde in my settings submenu and i think that's a bit stupid, i mean okay it was an ubuntu and i just installed xfce and kde on top and now use xfce, but however, i mean, how does xubuntu handle all the config stuff, is there
<armin> oops think that one was too long :)
<zoredache> is there?
<armin> hmm
<armin> think so, should i do a screenshot?
<zoredache> I think I missed part of the question
<armin> dont have splitlong.pl on this client, sorry, can you tell me the last words from it?
<zoredache> is there...
<armin> ... is there a graphical frontend for all
<armin>                the nice systemwide config stuff like in ubuntu, i mean for example
<armin>                the power management stuff or something, did they create own
<armin>                graphical config dialogs and i should seriously use xubuntu if i'm
<armin>                an xfce addicted ubuntu user?
<somerville32> armin, You can install the same utility used in ubuntu for Xubuntu
<armin> somerville32: oh!
<armin> :O
<somerville32> Although I don't necessarily recommend it.
<armin> somerville32: well right now i think i could also just backup /etc and /home and install a fresh xubuntu to this laptop, it's not much work and then i really just got it the way i want i guess....
<armin> hmm
<zoredache> if you have it the way you want it, why would you want to reinstall?
<armin> good point
<armin> there was a strange side-effect where i started a gnome app (not sure which one of those i started caused it) after which i wasnt able to access the desktop right click menu in xfce (which just shows my normal panel start menu so it was no problem)...wasn't able to reproduce the error tho...
<somerville32> xfdesktop4 might have crashed
<somerville32> And did you know there is a desktop context menu?
<armin> somerville32: ah! :) thank you. :)
<armin> somerville32: uhm that middle click menu you say?
<armin> somerville32: coz right click brings up my applications menu
<armin> i'm a bit noobish, sorry for that.
#xubuntu 2007-11-07
<somerville32> Nope
<somerville32> applications > settings > desktop
<somerville32> And you can disable the menu on right click
<somerville32> and it'll bring up a context menu
<armin> i just got "[x] show desktop menu on right click" there, which, when i disable that, just brings up no menu at all, and when i enable it brings up my app menu.
<armin> meh. :-)
<armin> it's just so amazing how cool xfce got, last time i tried it is about 6 years ago or so...
<somerville32> Disable it and click ok
<somerville32> it should bring up a context menu
<armin> ah. now i get closer to my gnome-settings-daemon problem i think.
<armin> brb, gotta restart X and stuff...
<armin> thanks so far peepz.
<somerville32> Finding good Xfce4 themes is difficult
<Super_BQ> hello all
<somerville32> Hiya :)
<Super_BQ> is it possible to upgrade an old Ubuntu box (Hoary Hedgehog) to Xubuntu?
<Super_BQ> my ubuntu box kinda is messed up - no Gnome when it boots
<Super_BQ> can only access it via SSH
<somerville32> lol
<somerville32> Why not just reinstall?
<Super_BQ> I could if I was physically there (i'm remote)
<somerville32> Okay.
 * somerville32 thinks this will be fun.
<Super_BQ> since all the repositories for Hoary are dead
<somerville32> What are that stats on the machine?
<somerville32> How much ram?
<somerville32> How much diskspace?
<somerville32> What is the cpu speed?
<Super_BQ> so there's no magic "apt-get upgrade to XUbuntu command
<somerville32> There is
<somerville32> lol
<Super_BQ> Dell box PII_266Mhz, 512MB RAM, 160GB HD space on ATA-133 PCI card, dual NICs
<somerville32> Perfect.
<somerville32> I think we could upgrade you to Gutsy if you'd like
<Super_BQ> Gnome was rather slow - would Gutsy be better?
<somerville32> We'll give you Xfce4
<somerville32> Which is faster than Gnome
<somerville32> Would you prefer if I did it?
<Super_BQ> another requirement the box was doing: a) router b)Firestarter firewall c) FTP access d) SSH e) must be able to do command line email of my cronjobs
<Super_BQ> somer: msg
<bloony> whats the command to open the application menu? trying to set it to a keyboard shortcut..
<somerville32> xfce4-popup-menu
<bloony> k
<bart1105> heya the sheep
<bart1105> TheSheep: hello
<beefsalad> I just upgraded from 7.04 to 7.10, I believe that xfce's WM isnt starting correctly, as I am not getting any window decorations.  When I go into the settings menu and go to window manager settings or window manager tweak i get an error "These settings cannot work with your current window manager (unknown)
<beefsalad> and I believe I just confirmed the issue...when I run xfwm4 by hand I get the decorations back.  Does anyone know where this is normally started from?
<somerville32> beefsalad, Just logout (make sure "save session" is ticked off) and than log back in
<somerville32> should be saved
<bart1105> good day to everyone: i have a little problem with my gui, like for example i am working on an openoffice doc and i use the find and replace option i option window is too big that when i click on the advanced options i can't get to the bottom part of the option
<beefsalad> somerville32: worked like a charm, thanks!
<somerville32> beefsalad, No problem
 * Netham45 is off to bed
<bloony> how do I make thunar start up as default when I open a folder or whatever? now its starting nautilus
<boubbin> am i suppose to follow the wikis way to setup compiz for ubuntu or kubuntu or something else ?
<somerville32> boubbin, For Xubuntu?
<boubbin> there arent any info conserning xubuntu..
<boubbin> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<somerville32> boubbin, You'll have to navigate your way yourself
<somerville32> However, people do it all the time
<somerville32> Best bet is to attempt to follow ubuntu's guide
<newbie23> hi there :-)
<newbie23> can somebody please tell me:
<newbie23> a. how I change the resolution of the terminal which is 80x25 to something like 132xxx using no gui
<newbie23> b. is it possible to add more consoles as it is under suse using ALT-1 to ALT-6
<newbie23> thanx
<somerville32> press ctrl+alt F#
<somerville32> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<newbie23> I dont use a xserver
<somerville32> Oh
<somerville32> Are you using the server install?
<newbie23> Yupp
<somerville32> Please see #ubuntu-server :)
<newbie23> okay thanx
<AlexC> How do i access a thumb drive on a command only system?
 * AlexC needs to access his flash drive
<bloony> hum.. how do I make a item on the panel allign on the right side of the panel?
<somerville32> bloony, Use a spacer and than edit it and click expand
<bloony> hum
<somerville32> AlexC, Is there any specific reason you came to #xubuntu for server support?
<bloony> somerville32: thx
<CyberMad> how to install openoffice on xubuntu?
<CyberMad> i tried apt-cache search xubuntu but can not find it
<somerville32> CyberMad, Install the openoffice.org package
<somerville32> bloony, np
<CyberMad> apt-get install openoffice.org ?
<somerville32> yes.
<somerville32> Although I dunno why you don't use the add/remove in Applications > System
<CyberMad> E: Package openoffice.org has no installation cndidate :(
<CyberMad> hehe sorry i'm new
<CyberMad> :)
<CyberMad> just a second.. i try you suggestion
<bloony> can I turn of nautilus so its automaticaly uses thunar?
<somerville32> bloony, Yes.
<somerville32> Look in Applications > Setting manager
<bloony> hum
<bloony> and where?
<bloony> cant find it in file manager
<bloony> somerville32:
<somerville32> Sorry
<somerville32> time for bed
<bloony> k
<bloony> sleept tight
<platz08> Hi, i think it's not normal when apt-get causes ~60% CPU load just after boot (started by anachron)
<platz08> what might apt be doing?
<platz08> downloading updates?
<platz08> but why does it cause that hight load then
<platz08> and even if it installed them now this wouldn't last that long, would it?
<platz08> it already appered yesterday
<jsg> im trying to install xubuntu on an intel pentium III, only has 700 MHz processor. im having trouble booting the xubuntu cd, when it has completed 'Loading the Linux Kernel', it freezes and nothing happens. any ideas?
<platz08> are you using the alternative cd?
<jsg> platz08 , ive tried both the pc x86 and  the amd64 cds, both have the same problem
<totalnancy> no the alternative i386 cd :}
<platz08> the amd64 cd bots on an P3?
<platz08> +o
<jsg> oh, do you think it will make a difference, if other do are doing the same things?
<jsg> *two
<platz08> well, the desktop one needs at least 256MB of ram
<platz08> this is the live cd
<totalnancy> !alternative
<ubotu> The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<platz08> the alternative one has a textmode installer that even worked on my P2 with 64MB ;)
<jsg> textmode, interesting,k ill try that
<jsg> thanx
<platz08> so back to my problem ;) what do you think could cause apt-get running wild?
<platz08> the machines here are turned off every afternoon by simple cutting of the power - not a nice method imo
<platz08> but could these have caused an amok apt?
<totalnancy> i wouldn't know
<totalnancy> but why are they turned off by cutting of the power?
<platz08> so do you think i could damage the system by simly killing it?
<totalnancy> also i won't know if it's normal
<platz08> this is a good questions
<platz08> very lazy adnmins
<totalnancy> gods
<toot> today i am going to try this system can some one tell me the disavantges for this sys
<toot> i also have 256 ram
<toot> and i got pentium 3
<toot> do u think it is going to work in my computer
<toot> any one
<toot> ok at leat i know where to ask
<toot> least
<nikolam> hi
<nikolam> I have processes that I cant kill with sudo kill -9 pid
<nikolam> My CPU meter shows 100% cpu use
<nikolam> But I dont see any such process with 100% in top.
<nikolam> Processes that I cant kill are testdisk, gam_server and thunar
<ader10> Hey, is there a way I can make the buttons of the mpd client plugin for the panel
<returnCode> hallo guru
<returnCode> how can I install a new icon theme on xubuntu
<returnCode> nobody can help me?
<daurnimator> hi all
<pshr> hello
<daurnimator> Just booted xubuntu in a vm
<daurnimator> looks nice
<daurnimator> thinking I may have found a home for a bit
<pshr> :)
<daurnimator> first time I've use xfce
<daurnimator> and its not bad at all :)
<pshr> yup, its sweet
<pshr> rox is nice aswell
<daurnimator> I've never liked rox actually
<daurnimator> I can survive though
<VSpike> Should the feisty installer be able to resize ntfs partitions?
<pshr> yup
<daurnimator> now I need to install a new hard drive
<daurnimator> be back soon
<pshr> tbh i rather would fix the partion u want feisty on before u install, then just manuell fix the / and swap
<VSpike> pshr: it doesnt seem to offer me the option anywhere obvious.. are vista drives different?
<pshr> never dualed with vista
<VSpike> pshr: how would i resise the partition without using the installer? I dont think there's a tool in windows
<TheSheep> VSpike: gparted
<TheSheep> VSpike: for linux
<TheSheep> VSpike: and there are tools like partition magick for windows
<VSpike> TheSheep: ah, i thought the partition part of the installer *was* gparted, i must admit
<VSpike> Hmm I guess with no way to backup the data I probably shouldnt risk it anyway
<pshr> u got 1 big systemdisk ?
<VSpike> Was just sitting in an airport with time to kill and a work laptop + xubuntu 7.04 live CD :)
<pshr> ahh hehe
<VSpike> pshr: about 80G
<VSpike> AFAIK the resize can't be considered 100% safe.. especially with Vista probably
<VSpike> also should consider the fact that my time or the battery may run out before completion :)
<pshr> i wouldnt do it :)
<VSpike> Nah, I think you're right
<pshr> always a risk u will fuck up vista
<VSpike> Will just content myself with playing with the live CD
<pshr> and if you got work related stuff on it etc etc
<pshr> hehe
<VSpike> Well, I'm going to do a clean XP install when i get back anyway so losing Vista would not be too bad but losing the data would hurt
<VSpike> Go no blank CDR to backup or anything
<VSpike> How's experience with gutsy here so far?
<VSpike> I upgraded my main machine which runs Kubuntu before i left on this trip, and it was not painless
<pshr> my upgrade went without a hitch lol
<pshr> was surprised to say the least
<VSpike> Also just suffered a complete corruption of the system parition while I was away - was fun trying to fix that from 10,000 miles away with only an impatient and non-techie wife as an assistant at the machine
<VSpike> Managed to get it back, but will probably do a clean install when i get home because it was really messed up
<VSpike> A couple of people in #ubuntu advised me to avoid gutsy and install fiesty again
<VSpike> Suprised me a bit
<pshr> alot of ppl had problems with gutsy
<ablomen> really?
<ablomen> gutsy runs great on my machines
<VSpike> it's hard to say because reviews tend to be positive by nature, and if you search the forums, you find lots of problems, which is also expected because ppl go there to solve problems
<VSpike> so it's hard to get an objective view
<pshr> just skimmed thru various forum threads tho
<pshr> yea, no problem here either
<ablomen> i know ati drivers are fudged up for some cards
<ablomen> but with nvidia there is no problem
<pshr> id say xubuntu gg is abit faster
<VSpike> Upgrade rendered my machine unbootable.. it screwed up the kernels and the new kernel would not see my sata drives
<VSpike> also lost sound, skype, display driver, and a few other things
<ablomen> ouch
<pshr> damn hehe
<VSpike> yeah :)
<ablomen> pshr, yep it is
<VSpike> still, was educational fixing the problems
<ablomen> ubuntu gutsy is faster too btw
<VSpike> you need to be philosophical about these things i guess.  what doesn't kill you makes you stronger and all that
<VSpike> yeah once running, it seemed smoother and faster
<ablomen> VSpike, lol
<VSpike> also upgrades are always likely to be more problematic, esp if you don't leave your install totally virginal
<ablomen> only problem here is that the new gedit saves its files 700, witch sucks with apache etc
<ablomen> VSpike, my dad actually had a great upgrade, not one problem
<ablomen> but yeah that was all original repos etc
<VSpike> This  disk corruption is a worry.  It occurred after a power cut, but normally that shouldnt be a problem.  smart and badblocks find no problems. So wondering if it's a subtle hardware problem, "just one of those things", or related to the kernel somehow
<VSpike> I'd like to spend some time playing with xubuntu now that ive got used to linux running kubuntu.  Always liked resurrecting old hardware, and also quite like a leaner desktop
<VSpike> Is there any equivalent of katapult for xfce?
<VSpike> It's a killer app for kde
<VSpike> Having to use this windows work laptop is painful enough, but i keep hitting alt-space to start things.
<VSpike> Oh, and the vista start menu is loathsome btw
<pshr> katapult ?
<pshr> no idea what that is
<VSpike> It indexes applications in the start menu, as well as documents, bookmarks, music, video, etc.  Then you hit alt-space or whatever your hotkey is to pop it up and just type the first 2 or 3 letters of what you want and hit enter
<pshr> ah ok
<VSpike> I also has a built in spell checker and calculator.  tbh though I just use it for starting applications
<ablomen> VSpike, you can try the deskbar applet
<ablomen> its gnome but you can run it in xfce too
<VSpike> It indexes their descriptive names as well as the file anme
<ablomen> not quite as advanced as katapult looks
<pshr> well, fix key shortcuts, ctrl+alt+z gives you firefox
<pshr> etc etc
<ablomen> but still a nice applet
<VSpike> ablomen: i'll look into it - have not really used gnome much.  last time i tried, it would not run on my system.  Although gutsy upgrade appears to have fixed that :)
<ablomen> :)
<VSpike> running the xubuntu live cd on this system makes vista look steam powered
<ablomen> xfce4-xfapplet-plugin << youll need to install that too btw
<ablomen> lol
<VSpike> right - 4% battery time to go
<VSpike> thanks for passing the time !
<VSpike> take care
<ablomen> later
<daurnimator> re, and with a new hdd attached! :)
<daurnimator> how big a space do I need to install xubuntu with lots of options + more later down the track
<daurnimator> and how should I be partitioned?
<ablomen> darrend, i always do something like / ext3 20gb /home ext3 rest_of_disk_space
<ablomen> thats a really safe approach
<ablomen> oh and 2x memmory size for swap
<daurnimator> well
<ablomen> but you could make / half of that
<daurnimator> I have various sized hdds here
<daurnimator> So....
<daurnimator> probably go the smallest then
<ablomen> and you want to use all the disk?
<daurnimator> unless you have a better idea? :P
<ablomen> lol
<daurnimator> (120gb) - 111gb formatted. 4gb swap
<daurnimator> thats 107gb left to play with
<ablomen> id use a seperate home partition if i where you
<daurnimator> 40/67?
<daurnimator> or will I never be getting >20 on /?
<ablomen> not unless you do something really strange, or make it a server
<daurnimator> Well... wtf do I do with 87gb of /home
<ablomen> well save data and stuff ;)
<ablomen> believe me, youll get trough it, i think i have about 200gb's in my home folder at home, and about 60 here at work
<daurnimator> wtf is in it?
<ablomen> my tbird inbox already exceeds 5 gb
<daurnimator> I have other drives for music, video, torrents etc
<ablomen> then you have music, images, backups etc
<ablomen> ah
<daurnimator> only thing I'll have on it is .... uh.... settings
<ablomen> hmm yeah
<ablomen> then you dont really need 67gb :P
<mahone_> Goodmorning everybody, I have a problem running a script in Xubuntu 7.10....
<mahone_> Goodmorning everybody, I have a problem running a script in Xubuntu 7.10....
<nanonyme> might want to start again with the relevant information
<mahone_> Oh, sorry, I had problems with GuardDog...
<mahone_> I though the message hadn't arrived...
<mahone_> Because some protocols were blocked...
<mahone_> Anyway, I want to run a script to execute Azureus (BitTorrent client/server). I have installed it not with APT, but directly uncompressing the latest .tar.gz package (the version currently in Xubuntu repos isn't the latest)
<mahone_> The script is in /opt/azureus, and is called 'azureus'
<mahone_> If I run it through the Terminal, opening a Terminal, and typing 'cd /opt/azureus; ./azureus', everything works...
<mahone_> But if I want to create a Program Launcher on the desktop panel, and specify as the command '/opt/azureus/azureus', it doesn't start anything...
<mahone_> I've also tried using 'sh /opt/azureus/azureus', but nothing...
<mahone_> One thing I noticed is that executing 'sh /opt/azureus/azureus' in the Terminal gives me the error '56: sintax error: "(" unexpected (expecting "done")
<mahone_> What could the reason be for this?
<Newo> Hi
<Newo> I was wondering if someone could help me, because I have no idea what I am doing
<TheSheep> !ask | Newo
<ubotu> Newo: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Woodruff_> is around 256 mb of swap partition is enough or will the system benefit much if i make it larger?
<TheSheep> Woodruff_: how much ram do you have?
<Woodruff_> i have 512 MB
<Woodruff_> thats another problem i have btw
<TheSheep> Woodruff_: oh?
<Newo> I have installed Xubuntu (or at least I think I have, it appears to have the xubuntu loading screen) and it gets to the terminal and then I am stumped
<Woodruff_> Well i have 1 Gig of memory but xubuntu only recognize 512 for some reason
<TheSheep> Woodruff_: other systems see more?
<Woodruff_> nope
<Woodruff_> xp see the same
<TheSheep> Woodruff_: seems like a hardware problem
<Woodruff_> yeah thought so too , so TheSheep you think the 256 Swap dir is enough?
<TheSheep> Woodruff_: I use 1GB
<TheSheep> Woodruff_: the rule of thumb is 2xRAM
<TheSheep> Newo: looks like it didn't install properly
<Newo> Xubuntu is stuck on the terminal and is refusing to boot to the GUI, I was wondering what to do.
<Newo> I'll try reinstalling it
<TheSheep> Newo: can you log in in text mode?
<Newo> It is the first boot
<Newo> So, I am not sure
<Woodruff_> can i use the GParted to add Swap partitions?
<Newo> My good old Ubuntu 5.04 didn't do this, I may reinstall it :P
<Woodruff_> Do i just need to format another GB for "linux-swap" and thats it?
<Woodruff_> or i need to define something somewhere
<Newo> I may be back for help later...
<TheSheep> Woodruff_: just formatting it should be enough
<TheSheep> Woodruff_: you might need to add it to fstab
<TheSheep> !fstab | Woodruff_
<ubotu> Woodruff_: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Woodruff_> Thanks TheSheep
<Woodruff_> humm if i have an unformatted partition of around 30GB how do i allocate 1 GB of it to Swap?
<Woodruff_> i cant seems to be able to format only part of it
<Woodruff_> or make a new partition
<Woodruff_> and i cant delete it
<Woodruff_> says "Please unmount any logical partition having a number higher then 5"
<TheSheep> Woodruff_: boot from the livecd
<TheSheep> Woodruff_: messing with partitions on a running system may be a bad idea
<Woodruff_> its a partition not being used
<Woodruff_> its not even formatted
<Woodruff_> i see only 3 GB on my / partition
<mahone> How can I make a certain command to be executed everytime the system boots?
<TheSheep> mahone: put it in /etc/rc.local
<mahone> OK. And how can I make the system not launching X (headless system)?
<TheSheep> mahone: disable gdm in default runlevel
<mahone> Should I delete she S* and K* scripts?
<TheSheep> mahone: no
<TheSheep> mahone: just rename the Sxx ones to Kxxx
<TheSheep> mahone: S means start in this runlevel, K means stop
<mahone> OK, so for example S10GDM becomes....K..what?
<TheSheep> K10GDM
<TheSheep> mahone: or install sysv-rc-conf and do it with it
<TheSheep> mahone: it's a simple program that will display you a menu and do it for you
<mahone> OK, thanks. Why does Ubuntu uses 2 as default runlevel, and not 5?
<TheSheep> mahone: because it inherits from debian, which hass all the 2-5 runlevels the same anyways
<mahone> TheSheep: I understand. Anyway, thanks for the tips
<snerfu> is there a way to get a list of packages that came with gutsy xubuntu so I can diff it against my current package list and remove things I don't need anymore?
<zoredache> snerfu: you could do a quick install inside a vmware
<slow-motion> hi
<evil_tech> hola
<NinjaChocobo> Hi, I'm having some trouble installing Xubuntu on an old Toshiba Satellite laptop.
<evil_tech> what seems to be the prob
<NinjaChocobo> Well, I boot it up, and select 'text installer' or something (from CD). Then when it comes to the "Detect and mount CD-ROM" step, it doesn't recognise the CD drive.
<NinjaChocobo> Instead, it asks me for drivers on a floppy (which I don't have), or to select a module from a list (which I don't understand).
<evil_tech> ooh ive gottent hat before
<evil_tech> is it in a docking station?
<NinjaChocobo> No...I don't think I have one of those.
<evil_tech> is it an external cd?
<NinjaChocobo> Nope.
<evil_tech> hmm
<evil_tech> what happens if you ignore the asking for modules and continue the installation
<evil_tech> ?
<NinjaChocobo> It says the step failed, and asks me to select a different step from a menu
<evil_tech> bollocks
<evil_tech> *thinking
<evil_tech> i really need to start writing my own documentation for fixing things like this cause my memory sucks
<NinjaChocobo> Heh...
<evil_tech> well there are all the ways to install without a cdrom
<evil_tech> net install, installing from Damn Small Linux
<NinjaChocobo> Net install?
<evil_tech> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2068
<evil_tech> i think what i ended up doing was booting DSL to find out information on what controllers were in the computer, found modules for each loaded them at that prompt and eventually got it to work
<evil_tech> it was a long process and a pain in the @$$ but i had no clue what i was doing
<NinjaChocobo> :/
<NinjaChocobo> I don't have an FTP or HTTP server, will this computer work?
<evil_tech> i think you can make a temp onr on a machine
<evil_tech> you can install from windows now appartently
<evil_tech> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromWindows
<evil_tech> i've tried the loadlin approach in the past to get linux to boot from usb drive on a computer with only a floppy and hard drive
<NinjaChocobo> I don't have Windows on it.
<evil_tech> what are the specs?
<evil_tech> of the laptop
<NinjaChocobo> Not sure about the CPU, but it's got 128 MB of RAM
<NinjaChocobo> (I'm using the alternate installer)
<evil_tech> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=4062
<evil_tech> that is a little closer to the actual problem
<NinjaChocobo> Problem:
<NinjaChocobo> There
<NinjaChocobo> *There's no HTTP or FTP instll button.
<evil_tech> button?
<NinjaChocobo> Option, I meant.
<evil_tech> have a usb cdrom?
<DaBeowulf> Do you know about a bug where booting from the Live CD has the mouse pointer rendering not updated and the only visible clue to where it's at is buttons highlighting?
<NinjaChocobo> Afraid not.
<evil_tech> hmmm......
<evil_tech> i know there is some way to get the cd working that is really easy and im overthinking this
<rici> is there some simple instruction for how to install open type fonts into xubuntu?
<rici> i just want to install the styx fonts
<quittt> how do I change on boot from Ubuntu to XUbuntu?
<quittt> (I want it to stay even when it is updated!!)
<ader10-afk> sudo aptitude install xubuntu-desktop
<quittt> ader10-afk, done! I mean on boot manager
<quittt> ader10-afk, on GRUB
<totalnancy> you still load the same kernel
<totalnancy> just log out of your ubuntu session
<totalnancy> you'll see gdm or something
<totalnancy> change session
<quittt> totalnancy, it is not the session
<quittt> it is on GRUB, the boot manager
<totalnancy> it isn't :]
<quittt> it is "Ubuntu", not XUbuntu
<totalnancy> you'll have to ignore what grub says
<quittt> grub is on the boot... it is NOT GDM
<quittt> GDM has nothing to do with GRUB
<totalnancy> grub just loads your kernel, and that is the same one for xfce or gnome
<ader10-afk> quittt: sudo mousepad /boot/grub/menu.lst
<totalnancy> gahh
<quittt> totalnancy, I know it! But the name there is Ubuntu
<ader10-afk> quittt: near the bottom you can change the 'Ubuntu's to 'Xubuntu
<quittt> but it is not Ubuntu, it is XUbuntu
<evil_tech> well if heinstalled it on two seperate partitions then grub will list both
<ader10-afk> quittt: Did you see what I said?
<evil_tech> thats what i did. i have Fluxbuntu installed on one partition, Xubuntu on another and Ubuntu on another
<ader10-afk> evil_tech: why not just have them all on the same partition?
<ader10-afk> evil_tech: just switch the session on login
<evil_tech> management of files
<ader10-afk> ?
<evil_tech> i use different programs in each. and i fiddle with things alot so if i break something and want to fix i just wipe that partition
<quittt> ader10-afk, will it stay when I update to the next kernel next time?
<ader10-afk> quittt: only if you save
<evil_tech> upgrading will not mess with grub other than giving you the option to boot the old kernel
<quittt> ader10-afk, I changed it
<ader10-afk> quittt: If you want to reboot now to check I'll be here I think
<quittt> damn!
<quittt> I do update-grub
<quittt> and it changes XUbuntu to Ubuntu again!!
<quittt> there is another configuration
<ader10-afk> Not that I know of
<ader10-afk> try running (without the quotes) "man update-grub"
<ader10-afk> or ask for help in a grub channel
<quittt> who uses XUbuntu have on GRUB Ubuntu or XUbuntu?
<totalwormage> ubuntu
<DaBeowulf> I once had Xubuntu and Win on it.. :P
<quittt> totalwormage, true?
<totalwormage> i keep telling you :]
<quittt> oh
<quittt> so forget it
<quittt> haha
<quittt> =]
<totalwormage> :P
<quittt> another thing... how do I make XFCE don't keep saving sessions?
<DaBeowulf> But if you have either Ubuntu or Xubuntu why install the other and if so why give it a whole new partition and have redundant files..
<quittt> when I boot it, it always open applications that I don't want to... that I was using when I turned it off
<evil_tech> you have to tell it not to save your session when you log off
<pcrtech> test testy
<totalwormage> pong
<pcrtech> yay it worked
<evil_tech> i rather like irssi
<totalwormage> good
<totalwormage> welcome to the family
<totalwormage> the irssi crew rejected my irssi logo >_<
<evil_tech> :)
<evil_tech> how do i close windows?
<totalwormage> /window close
<evil_tech> makes sense
<somerville32> Is anyone using dapper?
<k^^> or /wc in irrsi
<NinjaChocobo> Hey, do any of you know how to get Xubuntu to recognise my CD drive?
<NinjaChocobo> Evidently not...*sigh*. Looks like I'll have to use Windows ME.
<evil_tech> NO!!!
<evil_tech> no ME
<evil_tech> boot a different version of linux but dont use windows ME
<NinjaChocobo> I am all too aware of how much ME sucks proverbial ass.
<evil_tech> though you could theoretically install xubuntu from windows me
<evil_tech> i think
<TheSheep> NinjaChocobo: it should just see the drive without any need to do anything extra
<NinjaChocobo> It should.
<TheSheep> NinjaChocobo: is your cd drive special?
<NinjaChocobo> But it does not.
<NinjaChocobo> Not that I know of.
<evil_tech> its in a laptop. is it hot swappable?
<NinjaChocobo> Hot swappable?
<evil_tech> can you easily remove the drive and put say a floppy drive in its place
<evil_tech> or a battery?
<NinjaChocobo> Nope.
<evil_tech> hmm
<evil_tech> You could try using the Live CD and see if that will boot and install from there
<NinjaChocobo> I doubt it...
<evil_tech> ive had the live cd work when the alternate cd wouldnt
<NinjaChocobo> It doesn't have the required 192 MB of RAM.
<evil_tech> well that wont work
<evil_tech> well it might but very very slowly
<NinjaChocobo> It won'
<NinjaChocobo> t
<NinjaChocobo> I tried using the Ubuntu live CD (requires same amount of RAM), and it didn't word.
<evil_tech> you could try DSL or installing from knoppix
<NinjaChocobo> *work
<NinjaChocobo> How would I do that?
<evil_tech> run DSL or install from KNOPPIX?
<NinjaChocobo> Both. Got a link?
<evil_tech> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromKnoppix
<evil_tech> thats to install from KNOPPIX
<evil_tech> and here is Damn Small Linux (aka DSL)http://damnsmalllinux.org/
<NinjaChocobo> Oh, THAT DSL.
<evil_tech> yeah
<evil_tech> ive heard that you can do the knoppix install in DSL too
<evil_tech> cant find the article right now though
<NinjaChocobo> Thanks anyway.
<NinjaChocobo> There's a lot of stuff I can try now, which is good.
<NinjaChocobo> Actually...
<NinjaChocobo> Do I need much technical knowledge to run DSL? Because I think that would work better.
<evil_tech> well what are you doing with the laptop?
<NinjaChocobo> Mostly word processing and PDF viewing.
<evil_tech> then DSL will work.
<NinjaChocobo> Cool. If I can't get Xubuntu to work I'll use it.
<NinjaChocobo> Thanks a lot for your help.
<evil_tech> anything but WinME. be better off installing DOS than running that piece of garbage
<evil_tech> ah hes gone
<evil_tech> can i use dd to copy over 5 1/4 floppies to 3 1/2 inch floppies
<evil_tech> ?
<ir4d0m> Yo guys
<vinze> Hey ir4d0m
<ir4d0m> i need help.. trying to find a program that will umm well a tool that is like an auto typer? u know something will crack aim passwords?
<ir4d0m> lol hey vinze =P
<vinze> Crack AIM passwords? Why would you want to do that?
<ir4d0m> vinze u should know me by now... i got to many things going on.. well my friend like wants his old aim name 4C0RN but he doesnt know anything to get his forgot password thingys
<ir4d0m> so he wants me to try and get into it
<somerville32> ir4d0m, aim has a password recovery system
<somerville32> ir4d0m, Use that.
<vinze> ir4d0m, I don't recognise your username.... Anyway, doesn't AIM offer some kind of "Forgot password?" button?
<ir4d0m> yeah it does but he doesnt know his info or old email anything
<ir4d0m> lol vinze i saw u here 2 weeks ago.. had tor problems?
<somerville32> ir4d0m, Than e-mail support
<somerville32> ir4d0m, See if they can help you.
<vinze> ir4d0m, nope, can't recall...
<ir4d0m> lol but u guys DONT KNOW ANYTHING that will crack passwords?
<vinze> Not AIM passwords :P
<vinze> I only have experience with WEP keys ;-)
<ir4d0m> lol what program vinze?
 * somerville32 coughs.
<vinze> ir4d0m, aircrack-ng + airoscript (only for educational purposes, of course...)
<somerville32> This discussion is not appropriate at all for this channel at all.
<ir4d0m> ok vinze
<ir4d0m> thx
<ir4d0m> lol sry somerville
<ir4d0m> I NEED TO DOWNLOAD SHRED.... any help?
<ir4d0m> i dont know where to start
<somerville32> What is shred?
<ir4d0m> im going to sell my old laptop
<vinze> ir4d0m, isn't shred installed by default?
<vinze> It was for me
<ir4d0m> but i have old things that i dont want people to use
<ir4d0m> Yo vinze... how can i access it then?
<vinze> ir4d0m, it's a terminal applications, "shred <document_to_shred>" I believe
<ir4d0m> 0.os
<ir4d0m> nice
<somerville32> yea
<somerville32> shred is installed by default
<ir4d0m> can i erase entire hard drives?
<ir4d0m> or would i do better just reinstalling linux
<vinze> I guess so
<evil_tech> why not use DBAN
<vinze> Perhaps, in your root account, "shred ./*", but that would probably cause problems :P
<ir4d0m> whats Dban?
<evil_tech> Dariks Boot and Nuke
<ir4d0m> lol vinze.. if i do that.. could i reinstall Linux
<vinze> ir4d0m, I guess so
<evil_tech> has a variety of hard drive data destroying fun
<vinze> But I think your system would crash before the shredding is completed
<somerville32> Your bios most likely has a low-level format option
<ir4d0m> so if i do it i could mess myself up
<ir4d0m> im going to do it
<evil_tech> nuke away
<ir4d0m> nuke?
<ir4d0m> u mean if i do it... my computer will crash... then i can reinstall linux?
<TheSheep> you could boot from the livecd and shred the disk
<ir4d0m> ok
<ir4d0m> good but could anything get pulled up through file grave or something like that
<evil_tech> if you just do a standard format yes
<evil_tech> you need something that is going to write 0's over the entire disk a bunch of times.
<evil_tech> DBAN, killdisc, manufacter of the hard disc or even the BIOS have a low level format that pretty much does that
<ir4d0m> dang
<evil_tech> i use DBAN here in my shop to nuke discs. only the NSA could get stuff off of them when im done >:D
<ir4d0m> umm how can i get dban?
<evil_tech> download it off sourceforge
<evil_tech> google dariks boot and nuke
<ir4d0m> i dont know where it is.. link?
<ir4d0m> ok
<evil_tech> dban.sourceforge.net
<zoredache> dban is a bit overly paranoid...  Can you point at any 'real' application that restore something from a drive after you did a simple dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/drive  ?
<evil_tech> yeah i had one in the military :)
<slow-motion> n8
<evil_tech> so no your average joe cant get your data back
<zoredache> you had something that could restore from a basic format, or a complete single pass of writing zeros?
<evil_tech> it could restore anything not zeroed out at least 10 times
<ir4d0m> i need somethign that will erase everything but still let me install linux
<ir4d0m> yo Evil_tech about how big is that file u told me to download
<zoredache> dban fits on a floppy
<evil_tech> yeah it fits on a floppy
<returnCode> hallo everibody
<zoredache> evil_tech: I don't believe it evil_tech...
<ader10> How do I get the keys along the top of my keyboard to function? (the mute key, the volume up/down keys, the calculator key, etc)
<ir4d0m> yo evil_tech.. umm ima run it
<ir4d0m> but what do i do? just plug it
<returnCode> how I install them on xubuntu
<evil_tech> well im going off what the military intelligence guys said it could do. ive seen it get stuff back after a BIOS supposedly low level formatted it
<returnCode> themes icons
<ir4d0m> so what? just restart my compputer and press f12 and run it? or just plug it back in and watch it run
<evil_tech> just boot from floppy and follow the prompts
<ir4d0m> i put it on a cd?
<evil_tech> boot from cd and follow the prompts
<ir4d0m> ok
<ir4d0m> lol
<evil_tech> screens are the same no matter the media
<zoredache> if you downloaded the iso image you need to write an iso... if you downloaded the floppy image you need to create a boot floppy
<evil_tech> i recommend not doing autonuke if there are other drives in the computer
<ir4d0m> lol i downloaded a iso. and then i burned an iso image using gnome baker
<ir4d0m> i just plugged it in about a min ago.. and it aint doing anything
<ader10> I'm being ignored again...
<evil_tech> pfft thats what i get for believing military intelligence. that program doesnt exist. according to my friend it cant recover anything that has been zeroes more than two times
<ir4d0m> WHAT???
<ir4d0m> U MEAN THE NUKE THINGY? IM TRYING TO ERASE MY HARD DRIVE NOT BRING STUFF BACK
<evil_tech> no i was refering to zordache calling my bluff on a different program
<ir4d0m> o
<ir4d0m> lol
<evil_tech> lol
<ir4d0m> lol the_sheep
<ader10> How do I get the keys along the top of my keyboard to function? (the mute key, the volume up/down keys, the calculator key, etc)
<ir4d0m> yo evil_tech.... i burned it and i plugged it in to run it... do i gotta restart my computer? to boot the cd first or what
<evil_tech> yes
<ader10> You guys can't answer a question I thought was simple... I'm going to #ubuntu for help. It'd be nice if you guys at least _tried_ to help
<evil_tech> it doesnt run in the OS becuase it is deleting all those files
<ir4d0m> oh so while its plugged in.. it runs silently?
<evil_tech> ader10: if no one is answering its because they are 1)busy 2)sleeping and not logged in 3)they dont have an answer for you
<TheSheep> ader10: maybe try looking at the wiki or forums
<ader10> Why would anyone leave IRC on while they're sleeping? It's not like they're gonna find the person sitting on IRC when they wake up
<evil_tech> ir4d0m:the program is going to delete everything off your hard drive. it would be like it was brand new from the factory
<evil_tech> so it boots itself off your cd into ram and does its thing
<ir4d0m> ok
<ir4d0m> it runs silently.. got it... at any point will i lsoe contact w/ u?
<evil_tech> if you are on the computer you are erasing the hard drive then yes
<ir4d0m> ok
<ir4d0m> how long should it take
<evil_tech> depends on what options you choose and the size of the drive
<evil_tech> you do realise that the computer you run this on will need the OS installed again and none of the data will be recoverable
<evil_tech> ?
<ader10> How do I get the keys along the top of my keyboard to function? (the mute key, the volume up/down keys, the calculator key, etc)
<neur1> hello
<evil_tech> ader10:https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InputDevices
<somerville32> hi
<evil_tech> may help a little
<ir4d0m> Yes i do evil_tech..  but also.. when i plugged it in.. nothing popped up...
<evil_tech> did you tell it to boot from the cd you burned it to?
<ir4d0m> what do u mean Boot? from the cd
<ir4d0m> i just plugged it in
<evil_tech> plugged what in?
<ir4d0m> plugged the cd into the cd drive
<ir4d0m> driver*
<evil_tech> ok so you burned the DBAN ISO to a CD. Put the CD in the drive, rebooted the computer and told it to boot from that CD?
<ir4d0m> no i didnt reboot computer?
<ir4d0m> 0.os
<ir4d0m> lol i asked that and i didnt get an answer or i wasnt paying attention
<evil_tech> you need to reboot and then boot the computer from the CD
<ir4d0m> ok
<ir4d0m> haha will do
<neur1> o.k. when i plug in my pcmcia card sometimes, the system freezes. in the ubuntu docs it says to add a line but i can't open up the file to edit it, i tried gksudo gedit and the path to the file.
<evil_tech> try sudo nano pathtofile from a terminal
<TheSheep> or gksudo mousepad
<neur1> will it open the doc?
<evil_tech> should
<neur1> o.k. I'll try that thanks
<neur1> what's happening when the wireless can find and see the access point, even connects sometimes but the browser is inop?
<evil_tech> inop meaning you cant view webpages or inop that it doesnt work at all
<neur1> can't view web pages
<evil_tech> can you navigate to web pages by IP?
<evil_tech> for instance type 72.14.205.104 into your address bar
<neur1> hmm , i'll try . . .
<evil_tech> hmm my wireless card apparently isnt working in fluxbuntu
<neur1> can't get a connection, so don't know
<somerville32> What is the command to run X in a window?
<bigfuzzyjesus_> somerville32, if you are like on an ssh session
<somerville32> yeah
<bigfuzzyjesus_> hrmm
<bigfuzzyjesus_> maybe ssh name@ip -x appcommand
<somerville32> Yeah, that works great
<somerville32> but I want it to start the desktop :P
<bigfuzzyjesus_> oh
<bigfuzzyjesus_> hah
<bigfuzzyjesus_> vnc :)
<bigfuzzyjesus_> thats what i do for the desktop
<somerville32> lets pretend I don't have vnc
<somerville32> Infact, lets pretend I'm local
 * bigfuzzyjesus_ refers to his linux handbook
<somerville32> I know there is a command for this
<bigfuzzyjesus_> ahhhh!
<bigfuzzyjesus_> i cant find my linux bible
<somerville32> sinner :/
<evil_tech> i have that same problem
<evil_tech> and when i find who has it they will die!!!
<bigfuzzyjesus_> i really cant find it
<bigfuzzyjesus_> this is going to bug me
<evil_tech> neur1: any luck?
<bigfuzzyjesus_> wewet
<bigfuzzyjesus_> found it
<neur1> nope can't get a connection  on the other computer, where problem lies
<neur1> but the edit thing worked thanks gotta see if it doesn't freeze any more lol
<neur1> using a netgear MA401 in a ibm 600e running xubuntu
#xubuntu 2007-11-08
<tuga3d> hi all!
<tuga3d> does anybody uses blender?
<evil_tech> whats blender
<tuga3d> www.blender.org
<evil_tech> nifty
<tuga3d> ? what's nifty?
<tuga3d> i don't know the word, sorry.
<evil_tech> nifty= cool
<tuga3d> :)
<tuga3d> i've just compile the latest svn source of blender and i'm having a little problem, and if someone here uses it i could compare
<neur1> hello again
<neur1> anyone else trying to use xubuntu with a thinkpad?
<crimsun> I've used an X41 pretty consistently with several Xubuntu releases
<neur1> I have an old one and have sound issues (600E)
<evil_tech> thinking about putting it on my T40
<crimsun> neur1: namely, "it doesn't work" or "no sound card detected"?
<evil_tech> thats a common issue with the 600e
<neur1> lol yes
<evil_tech> xubuntu mis identifies the soundcard
<crimsun> neur1: right, fairly easily resolved.  Use http://trilug.org/~crimsun/tp-init-snd-cs4236.sh
<neur1> ebay special
<crimsun> neur1: also, make sure fast/quick/easy boot is /disabled/ in bios.
<neur1> did the bio's thing
<crimsun> evil_tech: err, no, it doesn't misidentify it.  It's a resource clash with non-compliant hardware.
<crimsun> pretty common back then, and sadly, even today.
<evil_tech> oh
<evil_tech> the place i got the fix from has the problem labeled wrong
<neur1> whoa is that a link to a file to download?
<crimsun> neur1: yes.
<crimsun> neur1: it's a community-written script that I modified for *buntu quite some time ago.
<neur1> do i save or open with less (default)?
<tuga3d> how do i share an internet connection in xubuntu?
<crimsun> neur1: save it.
<neur1> o.k.
<crimsun> (you'll need to execute it with sudo)
<neur1> open a terminal?
<alain> Unable to contact the Xfce Trash service. anyone know something about this ?
<neur1> crimsun, how do I execute?
<crimsun> neur1: sudo bash tp-init-snd-cs4236.sh
<neur1> what if I get no file or directory
<neur1> how do I point it to the file
<crimsun> neur1: did you download it to your desktop?
<neur1> it's on the desktop yes
<crimsun> neur1: then it probably needs to be `sudo bash ~/Desktop/tp-init-snd-cs4236.sh`
<crimsun> I don't recall offhand if the Desktop entry has the same dirname
<neur1> still no file found
<crimsun> find ~ -name 'tp-init-snd-cs4236.sh'
<crimsun> (what does that command return?)
<neur1> - /home/neuro: is a directory
<crimsun> you need to copy and paste verbatim what I typed above
<neur1> including find?
<crimsun> yes.
<crimsun> the entire command /exactly/ as I typed it.
<neur1> nothing it goes to a new line
<crimsun> ok, now replace the '~' with '/'
<neur1> permision denied
<crimsun> neur1: for which command?
<neur1> when i changed ~ to /
<neur1> find / -name 'tp-init-snd-cs4236.sh'
<neur1> should I move it to a home file?
<crimsun> just download it again and save it to your unprivileged user's home directory
<neur1> so just leave it on the desktop for now?
<crimsun> right, and then run the original command I gave you (using ~/Desktop)
<neur1> instead of find
<crimsun> yes
<neur1> this? ~/desktop ~ -name 'tp-init-snd-cs4236.sh'
<crimsun> no
<crimsun> sudo bash ~/Desktop/tp-init-snd-cs4236.sh
<crimsun> the coffee shop is closing here, so I need to go
<neur1> o.k. thank you
<merovingian58> if anyone has some experience with my problem, i'd appreciate some help.  my roommate is trying to install ubuntu, and I am trying to install xubuntu.  i've tried the installer and the alternate installer for version 7.10.  We both get the installers to start, and then about 3/4 of the way through the install, our laptops go to a black screen and the install stops dead.  any advice???
<s2welee> I am noticing that the battery monitor seems to use quite a bit of processor power.  Has anyone else noticed this?
<merovingian58> if anyone has some experience with my problem, i'd appreciate some help.  my roommate is trying to install ubuntu, and I am trying to install xubuntu.  i've tried the installer and the alternate installer for version 7.10.  We both get the installers to start, and then about 3/4 of the way through the install, our laptops go to a black screen and the install stops dead.  any advice???
<s2welee> merovingian58:  I had a similar issue and I could not ever get around it.  I ended up installing 7.04 with no issues.  I am not sure why, but it might be worth a shot.
<merovingian58> thanks for that.  i'm going to try it!
<s2welee> I cannot assure you that it will work, but all of my 7.04 installs have gone much better than 7.10.  Good luck!
<mortal1> let me rephrase that, can anyone tell me how to reconfigure x like it did when i installed xubuntu (alternate install)
<homebrewcider> can someone tell me how to check if my video card is properly identified and using the appropriate drivers please?
<homebrewcider> sorry DC, can someone tell me how to check if my video card is properly identified and using the appropriate drivers please
<mortal1> could someone please tell me how to install the whole OO.org suite, and make it so that OO sees the sun jdk I've installed from repositories and doesn't ask for gcj
<homebrewcider> install OO from system>add/remove
<homebrewcider> worked for me
<mortal1> homebrewcider, that installs gcj, I have sun's jdk already installed
<homebrewcider> ah okay
<mortal1> i do not want gcj on my machine, as it is the spawn of satan...
<homebrewcider> can someone tell me how to check if my video card is properly identified and using the appropriate drivers please
<somerville32> homebrewcider, I forget the command, sorry :(
<toot> i need help with the live cd
<toot> it isnot working
<toot> what can i do
<toot> any help here or i should see another place
#xubuntu 2008-11-03
<hat0> hi all.  does anyone know what the replacement utility to displayconfig-gtk will be?  (or which package it's in, if i wanted to install it)  i'd like to be able to set up the dual-monitor support that x.org 7.4 is supposed to make easier/better....
<favro> hat0: afaik it is xinerama
<favro> !xinerama
<ubottu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<Ciaran> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #xubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<hat0> favro, the thing about that is, in 8.04 there was a program called displayconfig-gtk, which basically automated a lot of that conf file editing.  displayconfig-gtk is gone now, replaced probably by something, adn i'd like to fidn out what...  it's not that i can't edit the conf file by hand, it's that computers in 2008 shouldn't need that.
<Odd-rationale> !find displayconfig
<New> Hello
<Odd-rationale> !hi | New
<ubottu> New: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu!
<Odd-rationale> hat0: yeah, it does seem to be gone in intrepid... idk what replaced it though... (i don't think any did...)
<hat0> Odd-rationale: thank god it's not just me! :)
<dcolish> its been replaced by Screen Resolution Tool https://code.launchpad.net/~displayconfig-gtk/displayconfig-gtk/ubuntu
<dcolish> more on the decision here http://blog.qa.ubuntu.com/node/9
<owen9914> hi dcolish. thanks for help earlier i installed it on my aa1 and dont have any resolution problems after all.
<dcolish> owen9914: Glad to hear it,  after doing some research it looks like a lot of work went into fixing xorg config woes this release
<owen9914> yeah looks like it. only problem i have is with sound not working.
<Tetracomm> I just installed a program using make install and this is the error I get when I try to run it, help?: http://pastebin.com/d56a830e
<dcolish> ha yeah, I'll less familiar with sound drivers, but I know there are some good wikis on fixing the intel sound cards
<dcolish> !sound | owen9914
<ubottu> owen9914: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<gaurdro> anyone else having random shutdown issues with the new kernel?
<gaurdro> as in my computer randomly shuts down not an error during shutdown
<dcolish> gaurdro: do you have any interesting output from messages? or dmesg?
<gidi> hi
<gidi> how can i add a keyboard shortcut to change keyboard language??
<gaurdro> not from dmesg, I only have stuff from after it shutdown.
<dcolish> i'm no kernel hacker, but if you put it in pastebin i'll try to help out
<gidi> sorry but are you both talking to me?:)
<dcolish> gidi: nope, was trying to help out gaurdro
<gaurdro> i don't see anything interesting from dmesg b/c it's stuff after it's restarted nothing from before.  is there anywhere else interesting info might be?
<dcolish> there could be something in /var/log/messages
<owen9914> dcolish: thanks again i have sound working now.
<dcolish> gidi:  you'd need to restart X in order to change the keyboard layout so I think you'd need  script to swap out the xorgs for each language
<dcolish> owen9914: no problem
<dcolish> gidi:  https://help.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html
<gidi> well i need a shortcut to change keyboard language
<gaurdro> i think i found something interesting,  http://pastebin.ca/1243649
<gidi> for now I use the mouse to do that
<dcolish> whats the program you control with the mouse? just setup a script to control that and call the script from a keyboard shortcut
<gidi> well i added in the panel the "keyboard layout switcher" but i am not sure if that is an "official name"
<gaurdro> it might be thermaling off, i notice my fan hadn't been running even though i was running a processor intensive task.
<gidi> ok i think is XKB but i am not sure..
<dcolish> yup, gidi http://ubuntu.sabza.org/2006/10/13/xubuntu-easily-switch-keyboard-layout/
<dcolish> gaurdro: you might want to try turning off laptop-mode
<gidi> i'll try this out
<gidi> thanks a lot!!!
<dcolish> gidi: np, when doubt, Dr. Google
<gaurdro> dcolish, where's that setting located?
<dcolish> its on the commandline, hold on i'm looking up proper use
<dcolish> haven't used it that often
<dcolish> gaurdro: do a cat on /etc/default/acpi-support, laptop mode should be off in Ubuntu since 6.10
<dcolish> gaurdro: http://samwel.tk/laptop_mode/faq
<dcolish> gaurdro: are you using a thinkpad?
<gaurdro> both say laptop mode is off currently but i'll be double checking the next time i boot into that kernel.
<gaurdro> no, it's a gateway tablet
<dcolish> ok was a long shot, try these scripts for the fan temporarily, http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/ACPI_fan_control_script#Variable_speed_control_scripts
<gaurdro> thanks for all your help,  i'll mess with it some more later.
<dcolish> gaurdro: sure, essentially, its over heating and triggering a Critical Trip Point. Thats gonna protect your box
<gaurdro> yea, i'm wondering why it's only doing that for the new kernel though.  taking one version back it runs the fan just fine.
<dcolish> you might want to search launchpad for a bug, and add to it or file a new one
<dcolish> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingACPI
<digi__> is there a different channel for uxubuntu 8.10
<digi__> if not I was wondering where I would put a theme to install it?
<j1mc> to anyone intending to install ultamatix, please read this first: http://mjg59.livejournal.com/99905.html
<j1mc> do not do it
<Grey_Loki> What -is- ultimatix? I've just looked through the site, and it looks like some kind of frontend for apt-get?
<Odd-rationale> it is automatix risen from it's grave... bad stuff...
<j1mc> Grey_Loki: ultamatix is a script written to install a bunch of stuff on a new ubuntu system, but it is a nasty, nasty hack that can easily mess up your system.
<j1mc> if it doesn't appear to have messed up your system initially, something will likely break if you ever go to upgrade.
<Grey_Loki> I'm now reading through the LJ entry (after first having read through the official site)
<Grey_Loki> I'm pretty much a newbie when it comes to both linux and shell scripting
<Grey_Loki> But what's listed there scares  even me...
<j1mc> right.  good!  :)  hehe
<j1mc> matthew garrett (the guy who wrote that post) knows his stuff.  he used to develop for canonical/ubuntu, and now works for redhat.
<joerlend__> dammit. I was able to install xubuntu on that old laptop, but it freezes before the login screen is displayed..
<joerlend__> well.. The keyboard still reacts to caps-lock, etc, but nothing else happens. I'm not able to switch to another console either.
<joerlend__> this is the first boot. Is it normal for that boot to take considerably longer than the consequent boots?
<joerlend__> the harddisk seems to be working on something.
<joerlend__> well, perhaps I'll just leave it by itself for a while. But the screen has been black for ten minutes.. I don't think that happened with hardy.
<Grey_Loki> Ten minutes is a bit excessive, unless you're on quite old hardware - usually the first boot for me 'seems' to take longer; i've never timed it though
<joerlend__> 128MB RAM and 450MHz CPU.
<joerlend__> but I think it's strange that it reacts to caps-lock, but doesn't let me change console. I don't think I've ever seen that before.
<joerlend__> but now, after appearing passive for five minutes, the harddisk suddenly started working as if it was its job. :)
<joerlend__> is anything important being done at first boot, or can I attempt a reboot to check the logs? The screen is still black.
<powertool08> I can't get the battery monitor to show up in my panel
<dcolish> joerlend__ press alt f2 to watch the booth process
<joerlend__> no, I don't get another console if I do that. the screen just remains black.
<dcolish> try all the f keys then
<dcolish> if you cant get a console, then I dont know how to help
<joerlend__> hmm. But when I pressed the powerswitch, it started working hard, and then switched off.
<dcolish> yeah, its probably doing a powerdown
<Necrosan> C'mon guys, lets be real.
<Necrosan> Is Xubuntu even cool?
<Necrosan> I need an OS for my PS3, and I'm thinking Xubuntu.
<Necrosan> Who can backup my unresolved fear of installing it on my PS3?
<dcolish> Necrosan: and you expect us to help you now?
<Necrosan> Sure.
<dcolish> besides you've got ppc, good luck with that
<Necrosan> Explain to me why I should use it.
<Necrosan> I have two PPCs...
<joerlend__> ok, I did a reboot, and while the progressbar was being displayed, I pressed alt+ctrl+f2 and saw the boot messages. there was a warning that an ibm system was detected and some module was deactivated because it could destroy my eeprom. Then the screen turned black again.
<Necrosan> And there is a livecd build entitled powerpc+ps3
<dcolish> Necrosan: try sales, this is support
<aescalante> Hye guys i ran a "mv" command on a directory to move the folder to a new place. The move messed half way through because mistakenly unplugged the drive. how can i complete the move now that i have all these files in 2 locations?
<Necrosan> dcolish: "Support" this potential Xubuntu CD.
<Necrosan> I've got it burnt, right here in front of me.
<Necrosan> CD media is on is K-Hypermedia.
<aescalante> \
<dcolish> joerlend__: I have heard of some problems with apci on thinkpads, wonder if it's related
<joerlend__> is that something I can deactivate in the bios?
<joerlend__> or in grub?
<dcolish> yes, hold on while i find the wiki link
<dcolish> joerlend__  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingACPI
<dcolish> its a long shot, you have to acpi=off line to grub when booting
<dcolish> aescalante: i hope that dir was not too important. moving files across volumes will lead to data loss if you unplug the drive
<aescalante> well i think i have most of it, by looking at the directories, is there an easy command to continue without having things overwrite?
<dcolish> if you were moving, then what is in one will not be in the other. if you were copying thats different... either way try rsync
<aescalante> rsync
<aescalante> gonna try it.
<aescalante> thanks guys
<joerlend__> dcolish, when I edit the line in grub, isn't that saved for the next boot?
<dcolish> yes, but you can change it back once you get a successful boot
<powertool08> Does anyone know how to add a battery monitor to the panel?
<joerlend__> dcolish, yes it is saved?
<dcolish> i believe so, double check by look at the menu file in /boot/grub/menu.list after you've booted
<joerlend__> that didn't work. Still halts compeltely when gdm starts.
<dcolish> stop gdm from starting at boot
<joerlend__> I run it in single user mode, and everything seems fine until I start gdm, when the system freezes.
<dcolish> did you check you xorg logs?
<joerlend__> no, but I deleted all the logs now, and rebooted normally to get a fresh set.
<dcolish> cool, if you can use update-rc.d to drop gdm from autostart. it will give you more time to trouble shoot outside of single user
<joerlend__> but then it seems I have to setup the network manually. Could you help me do that?
<joerlend__> dcolish, I can try that. Tell me how? :)
<dcolish> k, is it wifi? can you plug in?
<joerlend__> I can plug in.
<dcolish> 'sudo update-rc.d -f <name>'
<dcolish> <name>=gdm
<joerlend__> I got a usage message..
<dcolish> what the exact syntax you typed?
<joerlend__> the one you told me to.. Perhaps I should add "remove" to that?
<dcolish> yea
<dcolish> man pages are good
<joerlend__> :=)
<CarlFK> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop; how do I set the wm to be xfce?
<joerlend__> if I do tar -c /var/logs logfiles.tar then all logs will be saved to that file, right?
<joerlend__> CarlFK, in the gdm, you have an option for it in the session menu.
<CarlFK> thanks
<dcolish> yes
<dcolish> joerlend__: no, use tar czf logfiles.tar.gz /var/log
<joerlend__> thanks.
<joerlend__> this time I logged in as a normal user, and run startx. Froze.
<dcolish> ok, goto a different console, if you can and check out /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<joerlend__> I am. :)
<dcolish> anything good?
<joerlend__> I didn't see anything obvious, but then most of it meant nothing to me anyway. You can have a look at the logs if you want?
<dcolish> !pastebin | joerlend__
<ubottu> joerlend__: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<joerlend__> ok. :)
<joerlend__> only the xorg logfile?
<dcolish> and messages too
<joerlend__> messages: http://rafb.net/p/qNlYCU81.html
<joerlend__> X.org.0.log: http://rafb.net/p/VGfGo555.html
<joerlend__> xubuntu hardy worked just great, mind you.
<dcolish> ibex uses a whole new config method
<joerlend__> oh, ok.
<dcolish> lets look at your xorg.conf too
<joerlend__> http://rafb.net/p/I8sb9P80.html
<dcolish> yeah i've seen this before. for some drivers auto detect fails. do you have an xorg from hardy?
<joerlend__> no.. :(
<dcolish> or a livecd you can generate one with?
<joerlend__> no, but I can make one. You think that should be sufficient?
<joerlend__> but.. The system halts _completely_... Not even numlock or capslock responds.
<dcolish> yup, you boot the live cd, back up this xorg then copy the new one in.
<ball> tired, cold, going to bed.
<dcolish> well it looks like your video card is not configuring correctly or taking very long so you need to manually do it
<dcolish> the older xorg should be good enough
<joerlend__> but should that halt the system completely?
<dcolish> it could, we'd need more log output to be completely sure
<joerlend__> well. Only a few more minutes until the cd is written. I really hope it'll be sufficient to replace the xorg.conf file. If that works, I hope you'll also help me replace the gdm at statup, btw. :)
<dcolish> i can give you that command now
<joerlend__> that'd be nice.
<dcolish> to put it back to defaults use: sudo update-rc.d gdm defaults
<joerlend__> that wasn't so bad. :)
<joerlend__> you know, I really hate progressbars. I really, really hate them. Because I only look at them when I really want them to finish, and that's also the times when they move most slowly, isn't it? Always, without exception. :)
<dcolish> progress bars move 50% slower when observed
<dcolish> its a small program, uses your video camera to see if you're watching
<joerlend__> I believe you.
<joerlend__> it's the geeks version of "watched pot never boils".
<joerlend__> anyway, I'm booting the hardy desktop cd now. Takes a while though.
<dcolish> cool
<joerlend__> do the live sessions use the swap partition when present, btw?
<dcolish> only a few more steps and you should be ok
<dcolish> um, i'm not sure really
<joerlend__> oh, I hope you're right.
<dcolish> if you cat /etc/fstab and see swap then the livecd uses  it
<joerlend__> it does indeed.
<dcolish> there ya go, but you can turn that off if you want, use swapoff
<dcolish> although on a livecd, you'll probably want some swap
<joerlend__> no, that's cool, I think.
<joerlend__> specially on a pc with only 128MB RAM. :)
<dcolish> ha yeah, you *need* swap
<joerlend__> oh, we're getting close to the finding out...
<joerlend__> after replacing xorg.conf, I should be able to just run startx?
<dcolish> well restart so you're on 8.10
<joerlend__> I did.
<dcolish> oh cool, yea
<dcolish> lets look at it first, make sure its ok to try
<joerlend__> but I don't need to reboot after replacing it?
<dcolish> no, if x is not started then its not loaded
<dcolish> you can just restart x as well if you modify it
<dcolish> send a paste of the new one if you can
<joerlend__> http://rafb.net/p/zGgrbB71.html
<dcolish> hmm well that doesnt blow me out of the water, but you say you've gotten video with that xorg right?
<joerlend__> yes, it booted straight into a live session with x and all.
<joerlend__> I rebooted into 8.10 now, replaced the xorg.conf and run startx, but it still halts.
<joerlend__> well, with that xorg.conf.
<dcolish> ok, well i was going to say there are a few things in your xorg you can fix
<dcolish> under Section "Device"  replacing Identifier with "S3" and add Driver "savage" on a new line. Then update the Device line under your screen section
<XiXaQ> update the Device line? What does that mean?
<dcolish> http://rafb.net/p/sHY4Jb34.html
 * XiXaQ will be singing songs about dcolish for his grandchildren... 
<XiXaQ> thank you! :)
 * XiXaQ is 28 btw, so those grandchildren are minus very much years old. :)
<dcolish> XiXaQ: please please please file a bug report about this
<XiXaQ> I will. Under xorg?
<dcolish> yeah, in launchpad, just do a quick search first and make sure there are no dupes
<XiXaQ> sure.
<dcolish> all we really did was add the correct driver to your config
<dcolish> but the *new* autoconfigs should be smart enough to do that
<dcolish> ok i'm out, happy hacking
<MrNaz`> how do you manage apps to start up on system start?
<favro> MrNaz`: from the application menu - settings - settings manager - autostarted apps
<MrNaz`> found it... thanks
<MrNaz`> sorry for not seeing it... i feel like a boob
<favro> hehe
<favro> we all do at times...:)
<kwak> hi i'm installing xubuntu alternate onto dell poweredge
<kwak> i get his error "debootstrap warning" file:///cdrom/pool/main/x/xfonts-terminus/console-terminus_4.26-1_all.deb was corrupt
<kwak> and some other files
<zoredache_> did you run an md5sum on your iso?
<kwak> yes.
<zoredache_> did you run a disk verify?
<zoredache_> hrm..
<kwak> it's correct. i did verification as well.
<kwak> i burn the ISO again and i got lesser debootstrap warnings.
<kwak> now the following is corrupt. upstart
<kwak> upstart_0.3.9_...
<jim_p> hi guys. i just installed xfce on my ubuntu and i need help
<jim_p> i want to make a keyboard shortcut to change language layout from english to greek? what is the command that does so?
<zoredache_> kwak: perhaps your drive is failing... :|
<zerothis> xubuntu rocks!
<kwak> yeah i suspected that so I'm using a USB CD DRIVE now . now i'm in "building ltsp chroot" but it fails.
<Ruge> yo
<favro> lo
<Ruge> pondering getting xubuntu for a low level machine, wondering if the specs are too poor lol
<favro> what are the specs?
<Ruge> PIII 1Ghz (666MHz), 256MB ram, 32mb ATi Rage MObility gfx, 20GB Hdd (partitioned into 2x10GB, one for WinXP)
<favro> that should be fine - I'd suggest the alternate cd tho
<favro> !alternate
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04.1/ubuntu-8.04.1-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<Ruge> oh i see
<Ruge> rather new to this,ill do some readin
<favro> the live cd will run but it'll be slow
<favro> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<Ruge> right now my XP setup with Office 2003, and other software runs okay, but yeah, was looking for something a bit quicker
<favro> xubuntu will be a pleasant suprise :)
<Ruge> haha yeah, my friend uses it, so i figured id give it a try
<Ruge> this machine is just for work, nothing major really
<favro> one thing I like is the install takes about 20 min
<Ruge> thats pretty neat
<Ruge> and i can dualboot this thing?
<favro> yep - there's even a guide
<favro> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Ruge> sweet
<Ruge> well, im figuring it has to be better than my current setup, so should be all good, cheers
<favro> good luck :)
<Ruge> btw, have the community developed a linux alternative
<Ruge> to Dreamweaver?
<favro> I don't know dreamweaver - what does it do?
<Ruge> its part of the Macromedia package, for web development
<favro> ahh k one min and I'll check
<Ruge> cheers mate
<zerothis> Ruge: I'm actually a very simular machine right now, 1gz, 256mb, 30GB HD. xubuntu, this dinoaur, and I are quite happy together
<Ruge> excellent
<Ruge> also, i like the clean look for the xubuntu interface
<zerothis> I took my drive out and installed it from a live CD using a usb case and another computer because I have no CD
<Ruge> i guess my interests are not only for a speed change, but a visual change, and not having to depend on purchased software and going totally open source
<Ruge> ahh i see
<zerothis> so I can't say this machine would have installed ok, but its running great now that its done
<Ruge> sounds good, im on a laptop atm, and was probably going to install it on the partition i made already
<hat0> it's the visuals that bring me back to xubuntu, from regular ubuntu.  so clean, so crisp
<Ruge> yeah?
<Ruge> but i thought xubuntu was designed for lower-spec machines?
<hat0> the xfce environment is much lighter than a full gnome or kde environment..  it's also got a lot more theming possibilities on the stock install.
<Ruge> i see..
<zerothis> xubuntu, simple to look at, simple to tweak. I'm looking rather macish at the moment, yestery It looked like XP so my boss wouldn't fire me
<favro> Ruge: drupal seems to be close to dreamweaver perhaps
<Ruge> haha i see
<Ruge> ohh yeah?
<Ruge> ill have a look
<favro> !info drupal
<ubottu> Package drupal does not exist in intrepid
<zerothis> big complicated environment=big complicated themes
<favro> I use a text editor myself
<Ruge> one of my big turnoffs with my current setup is how slow things get when i run Photoshop, Dreamweaver, MSN, Opera/Firefox, iTunes all at once
<Ruge> so switching to this, Drupal, and GIMP should b nice
<favro> xp has a recommendation of 512 mb ram so...
<Ruge> haha i had no choice, my laptop came preinstalled in 2001 with........... Windows ME
<zerothis> GIMP _can_ bog things down, if you use it right
<favro> ugghh
<Ruge> yeah this machine works great, id hate to junk it, so hopefully Xubuntu can revive it =)
<hat0> yeah let's be honest, the more ram, the better.  xfce's nice, but most modern computer use is pretty ram-heavy.
 * zerothis made a layer exult map of black gate and serpent isle with all objects, secrets, and side quest indicators
<zerothis> 9 layer rather
<zerothis> don't know about Oprea, but Firefox 3 is muderous on memory and CPU. I'm usinf Firefox 2 and Links2
<MaxFrames> hello. I'm using xubuntu 8.10. I've chosen the italian language but the vast majority of menus and commands are still in english. can you give support?
<MaxFrames> it's like italian is supported at 20%/30%, not more
<favro> MaxFrames: in terminal what does   locale   return?
<MaxFrames> all fields say "it_IT.UTF-8" except for "LC_ALL" which is blank
<favro> hmmm
<MaxFrames> this is the first time I try to switch to italian since xubuntu 6.06
<favro> !info language-support-it
<ubottu> language-support-it (source: language-support-it): metapackage for Italian language support. In component main, is optional. Version 1:8.10+20080703 (intrepid), package size 1 kB, installed size 32 kB
<favro> MaxFrames: is that package installed?
<MaxFrames> to check if it's installed, do I just type "sudo apt-get install language-support-it" ?
<favro> apt-cache policy language-support-it will tell
<zerothis> i'd use synaptic to search names for "-it" and manually install the packages I want. but I'm no expert (e io non parlano Italiano)
<favro> if not then   sudo apt-get install language-support-it
<MaxFrames> it said "installed:0" so I issued the install command
<favro> good move :)
<MaxFrames> logging out and back in...
<favro> luck
<MaxFrames> nothing has changed. many labels are still in english.
<favro> hmmm
<MaxFrames> at this point I assume that the only 100% supported language in ubuntu is english
<MaxFrames> or at least, italian is not supported
<MaxFrames> strange... website says "Ubuntu includes the very best translations and accessibility infrastructure that the free software community has to offer"
<MaxFrames> unless it's a precise choice, to not translate some parts of the OS for consistency
<MaxFrames> but then again, why is the "fav apps" applet translated, and the "autostarted apps" is not?
<favro> found these too - language-pack-it-base language-pack-it manpages-it
<MaxFrames> same for "removable drives and media"... no translation; and the xfce start menu entries all still in english
<zerothis> installing it does not switch to it maybe? where is the language settings in xfce? I can only find the keyboard layout
<MaxFrames> at the logon window I chose italian and chose to make it the default language for this and all future sessions
<zerothis> xubuntu is not ubuntu, precisely. perhaps they don't include xubuntu or kubuntu in the 100% translated statment
<favro> I only use english so this is new to me but it seems it needs some apps added - during the install did you select italian?
<zerothis> switch at login, good to know
<MaxFrames> curious though.. some labels have been translated very precisely... "mancino/destrorso" is a very refined translation for "left handed/right handed"
<MaxFrames> it's like they left the work halfway
<MaxFrames> maybe I can help... let's review the contribution policies
<favro> "it's like they left the work halfway" - or you are missing a couple of apps...
<MaxFrames> like?
<favro> found these too - language-pack-it-base language-pack-it manpages-it
<favro> you could try - sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow locales
<zerothis> again, i'm no expert, and I have brain damage from using Windows for too long, but would a reboot help change the language?
<MaxFrames> :D I'm another brain damaged person :D .. anyway I think logging off is enough
<MaxFrames> manpages-it was missing, the other packages were present
<MaxFrames> (why wasn't all this stuff installed when I chose Italian in the lanuage control panel?)
<favro> you could try - sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow locales
<favro> during the install did you select italian?
<MaxFrames> no, I chose english
<MaxFrames> way back then (7.04)
<favro> that "might" be the diff
<favro> try the dpkg-reconfigure bit
<MaxFrames> I am now
<favro> :)
<MaxFrames> it's doing a lot of work "generating locales"
<favro> that sounds promising...
<zerothis> yes, Linux is nicer than windows for insisting on reboots. on the rare occasion it asks for a reboot, its just asking because that's the easy way, not necessarily required for a knowledgeable users. I once installed a videocard without rebooting, just for fun. Turn out rebooting is a lot easier
<MaxFrames> it says "done" for all locales except it_IT and it_CH which say "up to date"
<MaxFrames> "generation complete". logging off and back on...
<favro> luck
<MaxFrames> :D
<R1cochet> when i switch user and leave it at login screen after a couple mins im logged back in
<R1cochet> can i fix this?
<MaxFrames> nothing changed
<favro> R1cochet:  might be better to logout
<favro> MaxFrames: it's a guess but a reboot now with the extra packages "might" do the trick
<MaxFrames> ok, rebooting
<favro> luck
<MaxFrames> anyway, many labels are in italian and many aren't, so it's not like the locale change did not catch at all; this makes me think that, simply, many labels haven't been translated
<MaxFrames> my slight disappointment is just aimed at the fact that I thought that one of the things that make *ubuntu different is broad support to languages
<MaxFrames> that said, I can live with some labels being in english :)
<R1cochet> but if i log out then the apps i have running will close
<hat0> maxframes, ubuntu may have more translations than xubuntu
<MaxFrames> right
<MaxFrames> same thing after reboot
<favro> ubuntu and xubuntu use the same repos so what ubuntu has xubuntu has
<MaxFrames> never mind... I'll keep in mind that italian is not 100% supported and go on :)
<hat0> favro, they don't use the same desktop environments
<favro> R1cochet: I never use switch user sorry
<MaxFrames> perhaps it's better to leave everything in english
<favro> hat0: you're right there - but there isn't a xubuntu language pack and ubuntu language pack
<zerothis> but are all the standard packages for xubuntu supported in ubunutu?
<hat0> he's probably seeing messages in xfce itself that aren't translated
<R1cochet> Thank ¥ou favro
<R1cochet> also when the display goes to sleep it doesnt truely go to sleep, its still powered on but a blank screen
<favro> MaxFrames: maybe someone in #ubuntu-it has done this already and could give a clue
<MaxFrames> ok, let's check
<MaxFrames> oOo has been translated 100% though
<MaxFrames> good
<MaxFrames> bbl
<zerothis> R1cochet: not all screens know what a sleep request is (they sleep all on their own) or have no sleep function. Does it sleep when told to by other computers?
<R1cochet> yea
<R1cochet> well in winblows in actually turns off
<R1cochet> but i think i mighta found the fix
<R1cochet> ße Right ßack
<R1cochet> Thank ¥ou for all your help
<Ruge> likewise, thanks for your help all
<Ruge> im sure ill see you guys on here more regularly soon
<Ruge> cheers
<iMax> hmm, how do I set a static IP? If I use the network manager applet, it overrides the setting with DHCP after a restart
<favro> iMax: you can do it manually by editing the file /etc/network/interfaces
<iMax> favro: ahh, thanks. there is even a man page for it, I see
<favro> np
<batcoder-7> did a new xubuntu come out ?
<favro> yep a coupl of dats ago
<favro> yep a couple of days ago even
<favro> !ibex
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) is the current release of Ubuntu.  Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ - Features: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810 - Please use !torrents - Party in #ubuntu-release-party
<XiXaQ> heh, all other releases of ubuntu has been known by its first name. Why do people suddenly call this one by its last name?
<favro> shorter
<favro> !gibbon
<ubottu> ﻿Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) was the seventh release of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Gutsy:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades - Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.10 - Features: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/710tour
<XiXaQ> drake is shorter than dapper. Eft is shorter than edgy. Fawn is shorter than Feisty. Still people used the first name. :)
<preston> where can i find the root terminal in xubuntu i know how to acsess it in ubuntu but im not aware of its location in xubuntu
<XiXaQ> open a normal terminal and issue sudo bash?
<preston> sudo bash as in 2 words or?
<XiXaQ> yes.
<XiXaQ> I like that command. I think it sounds cool.
<preston> wow that was easy
<preston> the only thing i use root for is changing xorg thru my nvidia settings panel
<preston> but thanks for the help though
<XiXaQ> why don't you prefix the commands with sudo instead?
<preston> for some reasin it wont stick with nvidia setting and when i reboot it goes back to default
<batcoder-7> how do i upgrade ?
<XiXaQ> sudo commands are automatically logged, and if you leave your computer, other people can't automatically issue commands as root.
<preston> unless i open the nvidia setting as roo
<batcoder-7> i am running 8.04 i guess
<XiXaQ> preston, yes, but if you prefix the command with sudo, it is run as root.
<favro> sudo does last for 5 min - you don't need the password
<XiXaQ> if you run sudo gcalctool for instance, then you run your calculator as root..
<preston> i tried it and when i reboot it goes back to default
<XiXaQ> favro, that's true, but it expires. A root shell will never expire.
<favro> !upgrade | batcoder-7
<ubottu> batcoder-7: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<XiXaQ> preston, it's the exact same thing.
<preston> if i opened the root terminal in ubuntu and set my nvidia settings then they would stay
<favro> try in a terminal   sudo xfce4-terminal
<XiXaQ> and if you opened a normal terminal and run sudo nvidia-blablabla, then that would do the exact same thing.
<XiXaQ> it would be completely synonymous.
<favro> yes it would
<preston> be back in a bit
<XiXaQ> by the way, if you run graphicals applications from the terminal and it requires root access, you should probably use gksu instead of sudo.
<XiXaQ> heh, actually, I don't know why and if it matters at all. :>
<favro> !gksu
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<XiXaQ> nice! :)
<XiXaQ> and gksudo is a nickname for gksu, right?
<favro> I think it was gksudo until feisty or something like that but yeh
<zchef2k> hey all
<zchef2k> any 64bit intrpid users here?
<xtremox> where downloads themes or skins for xubuntu?
<ablomen> xtremox, gnome-look.org xfce-look.org art.gnome.org etc
<PerSeL> hello all
<xtremox> thanks you
<PerSeL> i'm new to ubuntu and need some help if there is anyone
<zchef2k> 64bit xubuntu ibex seems slow as hell, any known poor performance issues?
<spindizzy1976> hello! am i in the right place to ask questions about xubuntu?
<spindizzy1976> and is anyone here?
<PerSeL> well i'm waiting too
<spindizzy1976> what's your problem with xubuntu, persel?
<PerSeL> well it's scim
<PerSeL> i read the help
<PerSeL> and installed the lang i wanted to
<PerSeL> but couldn't find how do i set short cuts for k/b
<PerSeL> so i can change the lang i type in
<spindizzy1976> can you see the keyboard icon in the gtk taskbar?
<ushimitsudoki> Hello. Seems after I close an OpenGL fullscreen game, windows are no longer visible. I can not see the panel nor any windows I launch. However they are visible from the middle-click menu or alt-tab, but they do not appear. This did not happen in 8.04. any places to start looking?
<PerSeL> no
<spindizzy1976> have you installed the scim-bridge package?
<spindizzy1976> try right clicking on the gtk task bar and choose add items
<PerSeL> y as was told in the help
<spindizzy1976> you should see an option to add scim
<spindizzy1976> also, try running the command scim in a console window to see what happens
<PerSeL> well scim is there if i can add lang no?
<spindizzy1976> scim has to be started as a daemon, so even if you have it installed, it might not be running
<spindizzy1976> a difference between ubuntu and xubuntu is that xubuntu does not automatically run scim
<spindizzy1976> at least in 8.04
<PerSeL> well and where can i find it? in applications?
<PerSeL> ahhh i'm using ubuntu i guess
<PerSeL> with gnome
<spindizzy1976> try opening a command shell and typing scim -d
<PerSeL> i recently switched from vista/xp to linux (ubuntu)
<spindizzy1976> ok
<spindizzy1976> i am not an expert but i hope i can help
<PerSeL> y i guess my problem isn't big guess so it wasn't hard in windows i just need to get regular to ubuntu
<PerSeL> so where i should click?
<spindizzy1976> i think regular ubuntu is easier for first time users
<spindizzy1976> if you go to the XFCE menu, click accessories and then terminal
<PerSeL> well it looks ok and very stable even inet works faster (at least for me)
<spindizzy1976> yep, any distribution of linux is better than windows in my opinion! :)
<PerSeL> XFCE?
<spindizzy1976> the XFCE menu might be labelled "start" or "Xubuntu" on your computer
<spindizzy1976> sorry, i'll try not to use jargon
<PerSeL> hmmm i have applications/places/system
<PerSeL> in the up menu
<spindizzy1976> that sounds roughly right... you're looking for something labelled "terminal"
<PerSeL> y i found
<spindizzy1976> great
<spindizzy1976> can you see a command window which you can type in?
<PerSeL> y
<spindizzy1976> try typing "scim -d"
<PerSeL> done
<PerSeL> copy/paste?
<spindizzy1976> now have any new icons appeared on your menu bar?
<PerSeL> y
<PerSeL> the k/b one
<spindizzy1976> fantastic!
<spindizzy1976> if you click on the keyboard you should be able to choose languages
<PerSeL> none there byt now i'm in setup
<PerSeL> gonna look what is there thank you
<spindizzy1976> glad to help
<spindizzy1976> if you want scim to start automatically every time, you probably need to enter "echo scim -d >> ~/.xinitrc"
<PerSeL> ohhh thanks
<spindizzy1976> i think that will work but i'm not sure
<spindizzy1976> i'm studying linux but i'm still only a beginner!
<spindizzy1976> ok, i'm off now. see you
<PerSeL> cya thanks again
<MagnonNeedsHelp> hello, i would love a bit of help regarding changing my keyboard settings
<favro> MagnonNeedsHelp: what do you want to do?
<MagnonNeedsHelp> currently single and double quotes do not work on my keyboard. when i double type the character it displays but it seems to be a different character ¨ and ´, rather than the normal " and ' (i copied them from a text file)
<MagnonNeedsHelp> same problem with ~, also have to double type it to get it to appear
<MagnonNeedsHelp> single quote [once] + a = á
<MagnonNeedsHelp> double quote [once] + a = ä
<vidd> MagnonNeedsHelp, when you set up your system, did you manually select your keyboard layout, or did you use the "auto-detect" feature?
<MagnonNeedsHelp> i think i manually set it
<MagnonNeedsHelp> how can i run that setup again?
<vidd> applications->Settings->Settings Manager
<vidd> select "keyboard"
<vidd> go to the "layout" tab
<vidd> uncheck the "Use X configuration"
<vidd> and manually select the appropriate keyboard layout
<MagnonNeedsHelp> nice thanks. any idea what a laptop keyboard (ie. no number pad) might be?
<vidd> and dont be intimidated by the astronomically huge list of keyboard layouts
<vidd> just find your make and model number
<MagnonNeedsHelp> itś sortof a whitebox type laptop, itś a TPG
<MagnonNeedsHelp> i might just try the Generic 101 (NOT the int version)
<MagnonNeedsHelp> i had generic 105 (int) and i think the international is the problem...
<MagnonNeedsHelp> thanks iĺl play around with that
<MagnonNeedsHelp> cya
<vidd> looks like almost every single keyboard variant is listed
<vidd> who made your computer?
<vidd> IBM, Toshiba, compaq, etc?
<MagnonNeedsHelp> TPG
<vidd> and what does TPG stand for?
<MagnonNeedsHelp> Total Peripahrals Group i think... they are an ISP here in Australia and used to also sell PCs
<MagnonNeedsHelp> (and laptops)
<vidd> ah....
<vidd> and what does the data plate on the bottom of the case say it is?
<favro> that "might" be a rebranded lappy
<MagnonNeedsHelp> i´ve run sevaral live distroś on this laptop without this issue, so i think itś a pretty generic keyboard
<vidd> well....as you can see from the long list, just about eveything is covered
<MagnonNeedsHelp> after setting it to a different setting i guess it will take effect after i restart X? and doing a PC restart does that
<vidd> actually....it should take affect as soon as you close that window
<MagnonNeedsHelp> ok in that case iĺl try some other keyboards
<vidd> if not, [ctrl]+[alt]+[Bckspc] will restart x without a reboot
<MagnonNeedsHelp> thanks so much, it was so frustrating... i needed to set the (AltGr dead keys) and now it's great "woohoo!"
<MagnonNeedsHelp> cya
<ushimitsudoki> on upgrade my mouse is now emulating a middle click when i hold down both buttons, although Emulate3Buttons is "no" in xorg.conf. Is there some other place I should be checking to stop this?
<vidd> ushimitsudoki, grab your old xorg.conf file and restore it
<vidd> it should be xorg.conf.[date of update]
<ushimitsudoki> vidd: i did :) This is the old one
<vidd> and you still have the issue?
<ushimitsudoki> vidd: yes. apparently it is a known bug/change new to 8.10: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/272334
<ushimitsudoki> this was just pointed out to be over in #ubuntu
<ushimitsudoki> so i haven't grokked it yet
<vidd> ic (well...not really....but OK)
<howtoraid> hi, how can i install xubuntu with /home on raid? till yet no success ;(
<favro> !raid | howtoraid this might help
<ubottu> howtoraid this might help: raid is Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID wto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<howtoraid> Thank zou
<FauLi> Hi guys, does anyone have a proposition for a tutorial about linux to read for me (windowsquitter)? ty ;)
<vidd> FauLi, what is it you actually need?
<FauLi> i need a red line to follow
<FauLi> at the moment im a bit lost in linux ^^
<vidd> FauLi, what are you trying to do that you are "lost"?
<vidd> open a program? use an program? surf the web? set up email? install a program?
<FauLi> well, i am actually using the gui without any problems, but when it comes to the actual "system" of linux (data system, way of working) and the shell, i have actually like no clue
<vidd> ok....so you want to change something?
<FauLi> yeah, something like modifying my desktop and so on
<vidd> i find its best to open google and just type what i want to do .....
<vidd> for example....if i want to change the background image....
<vidd> i google "change background image xubuntu"
<vidd> and usually the first 2-3 pages will have a good tutorial on how to do exactly that
<FauLi> i got your idea, thanks
<FauLi> actually i'm impressed about the community in ubuntu ^^
<vidd> and if google doesnt help you....let us know here
<FauLi> whenever i need help, someone here is able to help me :) i love this
<vidd> somebody would gladly help with just about anything you want to do
<FauLi> great ;) have you an idea how much i could contribute to ubuntu with some c++-knowledge?
<vidd> there are all kinds of ways to help
<vidd> join the -devel channels for the dist you want to contribute in....
<vidd> for example #xubuntu-devel or #ubuntu-devel
<jannott> 127 new updates. :O My install cd is getting old :(
<FauLi> :D
<vidd> jannott, hehe...which version?
<jannott> 8.04
<vidd> heh...and its only been 6 months....
<vidd> that install disk is good for another 2.5 (or 4.5 on server) years!
<jannott> :)
<Ad0> is shutdown -h now clean enough?
<Ad0> when in gnome
<vidd> clean enough?
<vidd> idk what you mean
<Ad0> hehe
<Ad0> you know clean exit
<vidd> what is "Manage system with Landscape"?
<vidd> Ad0, i was never aware there was any issue with -h
<vidd> always worked for me
<Ad0> yeah I am just wondering
<Ad0> I mean you can go in gnome to shutdown menu
<Ad0> and "power off" etc
<Ad0> and then you can see ubuntu unload
<Ad0> is this the same as shutdown -h now ?
<Ad0> it's probably OK
<vidd> Ad0, when you click the "shutdown" button, your system runs the shell command "shutdown -h 0" as a priveleged user
<Ad0> ok thanks
<Ad0> because I am working on irexec
<Ad0> irexec need to run as root
<Ad0> so I wanted the proper way to shut down
<jittopjose> hello friends
<jannott> Xubuntu doesn't come with samba?
<jittopjose> i have installed xubuntu-desktop in ubuntu installation... now i cant see the windows partition in thunar... what should i do?
<charlie-tca> It doesn´t come with samba preinstalled?
<charlie-tca> I think you have to install it, Jabone
<charlie-tca> jannott: I think you have to install it.
<jannott> :D jabone :D
<jittopjose> any idea about windows partitions?
<charlie-tca> Sorry, jannott. Hit the keys too fast
<jittopjose> there was no problem with ubuntu installation...
<jittopjose> but it doesnt work with xubuntu
<jittopjose> any idea?
<charlie-tca> jittopjose: Try Go -> Open location
<jittopjose> yes... then?
<charlie-tca> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<jittopjose> its point to home by default
<charlie-tca> Put in the windows partition information
<jittopjose> that mean?
<charlie-tca> You can delete the information that is there and add the mount point for windows partition
<charlie-tca> I don´t run windows or samba, myself, so you have total of my knowledge now.
<jittopjose> u mean  /dev/sda1  ?
<owen9914> Does xubuntu have wear leveling technology?
<charlie-tca> jittopjose: I don´t know where it is.
<jittopjose> u meant the path like that?
<charlie-tca> should be like /media/windows
<charlie-tca> I think...
<jittopjose> because ... windows partitions are not mounted by default.. it mounts when click on it..
<jittopjose> so i dont know the mount point
<charlie-tca> What do you click on?
<jittopjose> the icon in nautilun indicating windows partitions
<jittopjose> but in thunar, i couldnt find such an icon
<charlie-tca> Maybe someone else can jump in here. I don´t have an answer.
<vidd> jittopjose, if you set up your windows partition during your install, your system should automount it
<jannott> You need to mount windows partition manually what the big deal?
<vidd> in the file system, look for /windows
 * vidd did not need to do so
<vidd> the windows partition was automounted
<jittopjose> its not automounted... it shows some icons in computer folder in ubuntu... it is mounted when i double click on it....
<vidd> jittopjose, is the system installed? or are you running the live cd?
<jannott> Add a line to fstab then. So it will be mounted on system startup.
<jittopjose> oh... if its auto mounted, then we can access it throught  Go -> open location...  right?
<jannott> yes
<jannott> Uh. My update failed. :S
<knome> how?
<jittopjose> ok thank u...
<jannott> Some kernel dependency problems. I'm off to restart
<jittopjose> one more question.... is it possible to make nautilus as my default file manager in xubuntu?
<vidd> jittopjose, yes....
<jittopjose> how can i do that?
<jittopjose> i am really used to nautilus
<vidd> is it already installed?
<jittopjose> i know its somewhat heavy
<jittopjose> yes its installed....
<vidd> applications->settings->settings manager->default programs
<vidd> sorry..."prefered applications
<vidd> not default programs
<jittopjose> ok.. then?
<vidd> select nautilis instead of thunar
<vidd> hrm...its not there anymore
<vidd> =\
<jittopjose> its not there
<vidd> you could just uninstall thunar =]
<jittopjose> then?
<vidd> if you uninstall thunar, then natilus will auto-default to your file browser
<jittopjose> let me check..
<jittopjose> no friend... i cant uninstall thunar alone... it uninstalls even xubuntu-desktop..
<jittopjose> any other way?
<dcolish> you can install nautilus on top of it, i think
<vidd> xubuntu-desktop is a "meta-package" it doesnt do anything but depend on the default applications....its safe to remove
<vidd> dcolish, he already has nautilus installed....he wants to make it the default file browser
<jittopjose> yea.. i installed xubuntu-desktop in my existing ubuntu installation... so nautilus is there
<vidd> jittopjose, now that everything is installed, you can remove xubuntu-desktop
<dcolish> vidd:its all controlled by a symlink, so it can probably be updated to point to the binary he wants
<vidd> yeah...but the question is....where
<dcolish> try out locate natilus?
<jittopjose> yes... i typed nautilus in terminal... then it opens....
<vidd> no...what he wants is...when he clicks on the "home" folder on his desktop...natilus loads, not thunar
<knome> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=720449
<knome> ^
<knome> see that
<knome> it's a bit hacky, but works
<knome> i doubt there would be a better way
<vidd> knome, thats exactly what i was googling for =]
<knome> np. "default nautilus xubuntu"
<knome> --> second link
<knome> ;)
<TheSheep> knome: "np."?
<knome> "no problem."
<TheSheep> ah, in Polish that means "etc."
<TheSheep> :P
<vidd> knome, i need to get a tut on "improved google searching"
<knome> TheSheep, k
<vidd> =]
<TheSheep> or was it e.g.
<knome> e.g. is for example
<jittopjose> that link is much complecated i thing
<jittopjose> i posted this question in ubuntu forums... but none answered
<knome> jittopjose, well there is the answer. it has already been answered on march, so i think many people thought you could search some more and you'd find the answer anyway
<jittopjose> but shall i know what is the currect answer?
<knome> that is the current answer.
<knome> and correct.
<jittopjose> let me check
<jannott> Is there a way to install 10 .deb packages at once automatically?
<dcolish> knome:  yeah , that's essentially what I was thinking. Didn't know about he myfm link
<vidd> jannott, have you tried sudo dpkg -i [deb1] [deb2] [deb3] ?
<jannott> no
<vidd> let me know how it goes =]
<dcolish> jannott: fyi, if those debs depend on each other, install order is important
<jannott> They do depend on each other
<vidd> jannott, are any of them in apt?
<jannott> i dont think so
<vidd> what are you trying to install?
<jannott> Code::Blocks ide
<vidd> huh?
<jannott> http://www.codeblocks.org
<vidd> well....if i knew anything about it...im sure it would have made sense =]
<vidd> ah...ic
<dcolish> jannott: did you try Dr. Google. http://wiki.codeblocks.org/index.php?title=Installing_Code::Blocks_nightly_build_on_Ubuntu
<jannott> Oh. :O Thanks
<dcolish> not sure if you would want to install it although
<jannott> why?
<dcolish> well those instructions are for nightly builds, possibly unstable
<vidd> jannott, if you follow the instructions there, yuo will want to replace "gedit" with "mousepad"
<dcolish> personally, i'd go with the tar'd deb available on the downloads page
<dcolish> i just tried it and it works find with a tar xzf codeblocks*.tar.gz && sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<vidd> jannott, codeblocks is in the repos
<vidd> sudo apt-get install codeblocks
<jannott> it is? under what name?
<dcolish> ha, even better
<vidd> sudo apt-get install codeblocks
<vidd> it is version 8.2
<jannott> E: Couldn't find package codeblocks
<jannott>  :)
<vidd> you need to enable universe and be on JJ
<vidd> woops....
<vidd> II
<vidd> (INTREPID)
<vidd> damn caps lock!
<vidd> dunno if its in hardy
<jannott> Victory dance! It's working! :P
<vidd> =]
 * vidd always enables all repo's
<vidd> never know what you find by searching within synaptic
<vidd> =]
<jannott> I thought i had all  enabled except backports and src's
<jannott> So what i need todo to use smb://windowscomputerhere
<jannott> In kubuntu it works out of the box
<zoredache_> xubuntu doesn't have a built-in smb browser...  you probably want to look at fusesmb
<zoredache_> !fusesmb | jannott
<ubottu> jannott: fusesmb is a tool that allows easy access to shared folders (smb) on a network.  Links with more info: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FuseSmb
<jannott> zoredache_, Works! Thanks!
<ggreer> is it possible to use nautilus with xfce?
<vidd> ggreer, yes
<vidd> ggreer, are you looking to replace thunar with nautilus?
<ggreer> that seems like the easiest way then
<ggreer> vidd: I just want to browse samba shares like in regular ubuntu
<ggreer> so far that and some trackpad issues have been my only complaints from switching to xubuntu
<vidd> ggreer, then install fusesmb like regular ubuntu does
<Ad0> can I run as root in session startup apps?
<jannott> How can i copy a file in command line? :D Whats the command?
<Ad0> cp
<ggreer> cp /path/to/file /destination/directory/
<ggreer> you can use relative paths, etc
<jannott> Works! ;D
<vidd> jannott, well...of course it works
<ggreer> jannott: welcome to the command line :) maybe you should read a unix newbie guide of some sort
<ggreer> now if only I knew of a good one besides "bash your head against a keyboard for a few years"
<charlie-tca> What about Rutebook
<vidd> jannott, thats like uncorking a bottle and cheering that the liquid comes out when you tip it!
<vidd> =]
<ggreer> vidd: well maybe the glass you're pouring into is owned by root so the liquid will freeze in mid-air and go back into the bottle :P
<jannott> I usually screw up when deleting/moving/copyng files in terminal. Ex: Last time in windows i deleted whole "application data" folder :P
<vidd> jannott, linux will complain if you try something like that
<jannott> i hope :D
<dcolish> vidd: not always, sudo rm can be dangerous
<vidd> in linux, you would have to tell it to delete a folder and all its contents with the "recursively" switch (-R)
<dcolish> i mistyped once and ended up killing most of my home folder with a regex mistake
<vidd> hehe
<vidd> ive done similar stuff
<dcolish> well thank god for backups
<dcolish> i'm just saying, double check when using rm as root for sure
<vidd> i accedentally hit return instead of "3" on the keypad....
<hat0> over a decade ago, someone asked some dumb question on irc and i told them, "rm -fR *"
<ggreer> double check when you do _anything_ as root
<hat0> a few minutes later, they logged back in, "WHERE ARE ALL MY FILES???"
<hat0> i felt bad
<dcolish> hat0: there are no dumb questions, just windows users
<vidd> i had a directory on the / directory /368[something] and that mistype deleted a fare amount of my root directory
<vidd> i [ctrl][c]'d but too much damage was done...had to reinstall
<dcolish> vidd: one thing i'm noticed is that you can always tell a screw up when the command seems to run too long
<vidd> yeah
<vidd> and it only takes 3 mistakes to teach you to back up your data
<dcolish> ha yeah, i gotta say i'm a huge fan of s3, it makes that so easy
<vidd> (or am i just a slow learner?)
<jannott> 2 to go for me then
<Mopman> ive killed mine a fair few times and still dont run regular backups, im not sure if im a slow learner or an idiot
<dcolish> i only back up files i customize, if its hosted by someone else, i'll just bookmark it and save the space
<vidd> Mopman, how much critical stuff do you keep on your system (pwn dont count)?
<Mopman> well, i have my dotfiles backed up, but not my data that i cant recover ever
<Mopman> my priorities are good
<dcolish> Mopman: try out a script called s3sync
<Mopman> wow
<Mopman> id never heard of amazon s3
<Mopman> do i live under a rock
<dcolish> probably
<dcolish> :0
<dcolish> :)
<tegshee> hi
<tegshee> "keyboard layout" how change layouts?
<hat0> the easiest way is to use the xfce keyboard switcher panel item
<tegshee> mouse click is ok
<tegshee> but
<tegshee> such us alt+shift?
<tegshee> how configure?
<tegshee> before I tried it on ubuntu (gnome), there are no problem
<dcolish> tegshee: this worked for someone else last night http://ubuntu.sabza.org/2006/10/13/xubuntu-easily-switch-keyboard-layout/
<hat0> teghsee, i don't think that there is a menu, in xubuntu, like there is ubuntu, to set this up.  at least, not yet
<tegshee> dcolish: tnx
<dcolish> np
<owen9914> are there any programs that can edit mpeg video files?
<TheSheep> !video
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<TheSheep> wrong factoid :/
<TheSheep> owen9914: yes, there are few
<TheSheep> owen9914: let me find the page
<dcolish> cinerella is good, but complete. kdenlive is easier
<TheSheep> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/Applications
<TheSheep> not exactly what I meant, but it lists quite some good apps
<TheSheep> I used pitivi and kino myself, but not for anything fancy
<owen9914> ok thanks, theSheep, dcolish.
<dcolish> TheSheep, owen9914, check out kdenlive, its got some nice features http://www.kdenlive.org/
<TheSheep> dcolish: I have to wait for that qt-gtk2 qt theme first :)
<owen9914> Dcolish:seems to have i need. thanks
<dcolish> TheSheep: kde = qt for the most part. hopefully they can get that port done so you dont have to install all the kde libs
<dcolish> but you're doing that for gnome apps in xfce anyway
<owen9914> !qt
<ubottu> Qt is the Qt (pronounced "cute") toolkit, which forms the base of KDE and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI. Install the libqt3-mt-dev package to compile Qt 3 applications or libqt4-dev for Qt 4 applications. Qt 4.4 is available from hardy-backports
<TheSheep> dcolish: I'm more concerned about native look of the apps
<TheSheep> dcolish: shame I can't also remove 90% of the menus from kde apps, like the dialogs for setting all the colors
<dcolish> TheSheep: yeah thats gonna be difficult, i think thats all sorta builtin
<TheSheep> dcolish: I know, you cannot improve usability automatically, it's a long process of building a culture of programmers who care :)
<hat0> TheSheep: well said!
<dcolish> I have to say that qt4 is looking really nice. I've been playing with qtruby bindings in 4.4.3
<owen9914> TheSheep: sorry to interrupt is kde generally better?
<TheSheep> owen9914: apples and oranges
<TheSheep> kde has always been easier to program in, and has some really great and innovative applications because of that
<TheSheep> gnome/gtk on the other hand is more into removing unneeded things, making the applications work just the way they should, etc. -- but it's a long and hard process
<TheSheep> in the end, it seems kde is more like windows
<TheSheep> but with more features
<TheSheep> this is of course just my personal opinion
<hat0> they all do a lot of the same things, so for most uses it really depends on which you prefer personally.
<TheSheep> oh, and qt themes are *ugly* :)
<hat0> i don't like how kde apps look, just on aesthetics, but if i had to, i could get work done with it just as easily as xfce
<TheSheep> (sorry, couldn't resist)
<hat0> yeah, what the sheep said
<ggreer> xubuntu seems to pretty neglected compared to kubuntu and ubuntu
<TheSheep> yes, it's small
<ggreer> lots of little things are broken or missing
<knome> the same way xfce is small compared to kde and gnome
<dcolish> such as?
<ggreer> well, no browsing network shares by default
<TheSheep> ggreer: use a sane protocol, not windows network :)
<dcolish> smb or nfs?
<ggreer> both. thunar can't see either
<dcolish> i use cli
<ggreer> and mouse sensitivity is set insanely high. move the acceleration setting just one pixel from 0 and it goes completely across the screen
<TheSheep> ggreer: you can use fuse...
<ggreer> TheSheep: yes, there are many ways I can get it working, but it doesn't work out of the box
<hat0> other irritations:  the "mute" button on the laptop keyboard, under ubuntu, toggles mute off/on, but on xfce just sets volume to 0.  there's no pointy-clicky way to set up key-combo keyboard layout switching.  the "screen resolution" panel, or something like it, is missing from 8.10..
<owen9914> does that mean it cant view files on windows computers
<TheSheep> ggreer: yes, out-of-the-boxness is mostly ubuntu's domain
<ggreer> yeah, but gnome is so bloated :/
<TheSheep> owen9914: you can, but you need to install a program to do it, or mount the network with fuse
<dcolish> so less bloat = more work for you
<TheSheep> ggreer: I, for one, consider windows network a bloat too :)
<dcolish> if you want automatic you need to accept that i will cost something
<dcolish> i/it
<ggreer> TheSheep: blah blah blah. my point is that it works in ubuntu but doesn't in xubuntu. the reason isn't bloat or lack of bloat, it's the fact that xubuntu is completely neglected by developers
<TheSheep> some people say that xubuntu is laready very bloated because it has so many automated things
<dcolish> ggreer: have you submitted any bug reports for what doesnt work?
<TheSheep> ggreer: that's not true
<ggreer> dcolish: there are already bug reports for my problems
<dcolish> have you added to them?
<ggreer> no
<dcolish> every little bit helps
<dcolish> TheSheep: I think xubuntu could be trimmed for my taste, but then a lot of other users would probably be discouraged so its not worth the trade-off
<TheSheep> dcolish: the problem is different people consider differnt things to be bloat
<owen9914> why what do you consider it to be?
<dcolish> totally, for instance, i think network-manager to be bloat
<ggreer> dcolish: do you use a laptop?
<dcolish> yes
<dcolish> i've used both iwconfig and wicd
<ggreer> jeez
<dcolish> ggreer: is there a problem with those utils?
<dcolish> I see it like this, if you only use nm, then your x server doesnt start, you're probably stuck if you dont know iwconfig
<ggreer> so how do you normally join new wireless networks? let's say there's a network with SSID blah with multiple APs on channels 1, 6, and 11, how would you join that?
<hat0> dcolish, doesn't network manager in 8.10 have the option to start before anyone logs in?
<dcolish> not sure, i dont use it
<nonie> just instlled 8.10. Everything seems to be ok except one
<ggreer> why would your x server suddenly not start?
<nonie> my Logitech messenger webcam.
<dcolish> ggreer: kernel updates, for one
<nonie> On 8.04 it works fine but in 8.10 it doesnt.
<ggreer> it would be crazy to push an update that breaks X on people's installs
<nonie> any suggestions, i checked some forums and they're having the same thing.
<dcolish> ggreer: how long have you been using linux?
<TheSheep> :D
<ggreer> hmm.... since redhat 5.2 (that's redhat, not RHEL)
<ggreer> back when I had to screw around with x configs and I hated life
<dcolish> and you've never had an update the broke your x server config?
<hat0> well, i've been using xubuntu or ubuntu for about 2 years, and it hasn't happened.  slackware before that, since 1993.
<ggreer> no, but a few years ago I got a mac
<hat0> like ggreer, a lot of screwing around with x configs and hating life.
<ggreer> and I've only used linux for servers since then
<dcolish> hat0: it's happened to me on a few times
<dcolish> the latest upgrade broke my xorg with its idealistic autoconfigurations
<ggreer> now I got a new laptop and I'm playing around with ubuntu on it. I really like xubuntu except it seems so unpolished
<dcolish> i look at it like this, you can have a smooth riding heavy car, or a really lightweight racecar, but you can have both at the same time
<dcolish> you can't i mean
<hat0> dcolish, i think what ggreer is saying is, it won't take much to polish xubuntu, not nearly as much as it would take to remove bloat from ubuntu
<hat0> there's really not much that xubuntu doesn't do right, and what those are aren't major programming concerns, but minor tweaks
<ggreer> hat0: right
<dcolish> ggreer: fair enough, I love this distro and i'm happy to support and contribute
<dcolish> unfortunately, i'm more admin than programmer, so I help with support
<owen9914> i like this distro too. my opinion doesnt really count though
<nonie> Logiteck Quickam messenger problem doesnt work with 8.10 any suggestions?
<rabbot> does anyone know if i can do a netboot (pxe) without a router (and just a crossover cable between 2 comps)?
<dcolish> rabbot: pretty sure you can
<rabbot> could u help me with the IP addresses?
<rabbot> i've got tftpd32 setup and ready
<dcolish> they have to be on the same subnet
<rabbot> yeah, i've got the windows pc set as 192.168.1.1 on 255.255.255.0
<rabbot> would i put the dns/router on tftpd32 as 192.168.1.1
<dcolish> i'm not totally following you. the tftpd server is the one hosting the images so if the windows is hosting, then yse
<dcolish> you need to have the system you're trying to boot find that tftp server
<dcolish> i usually use dhcp for pxe booting
<rabbot> yeah, its receiving dhcp requests from the client, but is logging as: "no more address or address previously allocated by another server"
<dcolish> well is that address already in use? you'll need two ips in the dhcp range
<dcolish> at least
<rabbot> i did set the pool size as 10, but kept saying the same thing
<dcolish> are you pxe booing with linux as you server for the pxe boot?
<wmaker> hey guys
<user1> hi
<wmaker> is it me or is xfce slow in intrepid?
<rabbot> hey
<wmaker> i switched to gnome wondering if it was the 64 bit distro I was using but gnome is fine, and snappy
<wmaker> any known performance issues with xfce4 in ibex?
<wmaker> guess not
<ShackJack> HI all - I just upgraded to Intrepid on an (old Thinkpad iSeries - 192MB)... the upgrade seemed to go smoothly, but when I restart it won't go into the GUI. After the progress bar goe sout the screen goes blank (though the backlight is still on) and I can't drop to command line, etc.... Any suggestions?
<ShackJack> join #ubuntu
<wmaker> anyone alive in here?
<knome> yes.
<wmaker> you have any opinions of xfce4 in ibex?
 * charlie-tca thought we were walking dead
<wmaker> we all are
<wmaker> actually
<dcolish> ShackJack: whats you're video device? savage?
<vidd> ShackJack, what version did you upgrade from?
<dcolish> vidd: I helped someone last night with a similar piece of hardware. The old xorg didnt work either
<dcolish> we had to temporarily disable gdm and  add Driver "savage" to the new xorg
<toplitzin> Hello
<vidd> ah
<zoredache> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu!
<dcolish> the guy had a older thinkpad as well
<toplitzin> Anyone around who can help with install problems?
<zoredache> !anyone | toplitzin
<ubottu> toplitzin: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<toplitzin> :) I'm trying to install 8.1 on an old HP P3 833, i can get to the CD menu, boot it as a live CD, but if i try to install as soon as it gets past the progress bar the screen turns to pixel noise with the mouse cursor visible on top. Suggestions?
<dcolish> toplitzin, try the alt cd to install with?
<toplitzin> alt CD? as in the other version available for Download?
<dcolish> right, its called Alt
<dcolish> or alternate
<charlie-tca> toplitzin: is it an arrow or flashing underline cursor?
<toplitzin> Just jumped on the torrent now, how is it different?
<toplitzin> it goes from an X cursor to an arrow
<dcolish> toplitzin: its just an installed, it does not require full video support to install
<charlie-tca> might be a slow cpu; mine takes what seems like forever at times. I waited up to 30 minutes for the screens
<toplitzin> yeah, its an old HP recovered from the trash at the corner, Thats why i figured Xubuntu over trying to cram XP on it.
<toplitzin> it had winME on it.
<charlie-tca> Either the alternate installation CD or use the live cd and pick 'install from cd' instead of trying to run the live cd
<charlie-tca> may work. Of course, depending on the amount of RAM, it will be a long installation
<toplitzin> thats where the problem is, when doing install fomr CD i get eh gibberish, it will acutally boot to the desktop as a live CD
<toplitzin> but i'm downloading the ALT right now, im going to try running the install one more time and leave it alone for a bit whilke my buddy and I play some football on the 360,
<toplitzin> if that doesn't work we'll try the ALT version next.
<charlie-tca> Good luck. I installed on a PII, 400Mhz cpu with 160MB ram, but it took a long time.
 * toplitzin is going to idle for a bit, will report back.
<danopia> Hi.
<danopia> I want to set up a .vimrc for root
<danopia> where hsuold I put it
<babyhuey> about to get flamed for this but;  i just install 8.04 on a -very- old machine, 64 megs of ram in it.  it wouldnt load off the cdrom drive so i did it over a use adapter, anyways, everything works, and it boots in the vmware i installed it in, but when i put it in the machine, it hangs at 'early unpacking initramfs' and does nothing else
<dcolish> danopia: /root
<danopia> dcolish, oh thanks
<TheSheep> babyhuey: probably the -root parameter for kernel is wrong
<babyhuey> its a uuid for the drive
<TheSheep> babyhuey: or it doesn't have enough ram to unpack initramfs...
<babyhuey> that could be the issue
<babyhuey> is there any way i can get linux on this machine/ or is it hopeless
<TheSheep> use a different distribution, one that has less things working out of the box but is slimmer
<TheSheep> dsl or archlinux, for example
<babyhuey> i tried dsl, but it wouldnt boot internally either, and when i plugged it into the vm machine it wouldnt recognize it
<TheSheep> it also might be something wrong with the box
<babyhuey> it was running windows 95 fine
<TheSheep> babyhuey: you really can't find ay more ram for it? even if you manage to run with what you've got, it's going to be painfully slow
<zoredache> you are using 'it' far too ofthen.  When you plugged what in, it wouldn't boot?
<babyhuey> when i plugged the hard drive in
<babyhuey> TheSheep: all it needs to do is go online
<zoredache> babyhuey: current webbrowsers need huge ammounts of memeory
<babyhuey> dillo does/
<zoredache> So am I to understand that you are installing Linux onto a hard disk connected to one computer, then you are transfering that hard disk to this old computer?  Are you sure that the bootloader is getting written to the correct drive?  When you install onto this drive, is it the only drive in the machine?
<babyhuey> the drive is plugged into my laptop, and connnected to usb, in the vmware instance, i make it only see the usb drive, /dev/sdb, and yes, the bootloader is getting loaded onto the correct drive.
<babyhuey> it shows grub at startup of the old machine, and when i start the drive in vmware grub loads then the system loads fine
<zoredache> so, in vmware are you using the USB support, or are you using a raw-disk and pointing it at /dev/sdb?
<babyhuey> raw disk
<TheSheep> babyhuey: how about the path of the initrd in grub?
<pyntix> quick question: i have an old NVidia MX 420, should i use the nvidia-glx or the nvidia-glx-legacy driver?
<TheSheep> pyntix: there is a compatibility list on the wiki somewhere
<pyntix> ok :S
<pyntix> i'll look
<babyhuey> TheSheep: the initrd is set to /boot/initrd.img and the root is set to the uuid of the drive
<TheSheep> babyhuey: did you try to set it to hda or sda and see if it works?
<toplitzin> I jsut finished burning the ALT version, wish me luck :D
<zoredache> is vmware seeing the device as ide, or scsi?
<babyhuey> TheSheep: i did, neither changed anything
<babyhuey> zoredache: i believe scsi
<zoredache> hrm...  That might be an issue... I also wonder if it has something to do with your old computer not able to handle lba or CHS?
<babyhuey> maybe, it is very old p1
<babyhuey> one of the gray toshiba units
<zoredache> I believe in the VMs bios you should be able to configure that.  You might also try creating a smallish partition at the very begginging just for /boot
<pyntix> TheSheep: i can't find the list :/
<babyhuey> doesnt ubuntu do that by default
<zoredache> what?  create a seperate boot partition?  I don't think so
<babyhuey> i swear it creates 3 partitions
<ggreer> it would be nice if the locale picker in the installer had a city in the US on the west coast
<ggreer> the closest cities in my time zone are vancouver and tijiuana
<ggreer> if I pick vancouver then ubuntu uses the canadian servers for updates
<zoredache> babyhuey: when set to auto all on one partition, you usually get nda1 will be root, nda2 will be an extended partition, and hda5 will be swap
<ggreer> and I think the canadian servers are slow because a bunch of americans are using them
<babyhuey> hmm, maybe that is it then
<babyhuey> this system doesnt -have- to work, i would just like it, its for a coworker that doesnt have enough for another system
<toplitzin> ok I'm back
<toplitzin> the ALT cd wouldn't install either
<toplitzin> but i did get new shiney errors.
<zoredache> honestly, I suspect if you go dumpster diving at the write place you'll be able to find something better...
<zoredache> *right*
<babyhuey> heh, most likely
<toplitzin> 14.060686 end_req I/O error on Dev sr0 logical block #
<pyntix> i have an old NVidia MX 420, should i use the nvidia-glx or the nvidia-glx-legacy driver? i've checked on ubuntus website but couldn't find anything. i've got 6.06
<zoredache> pyntix: not knowing anything, I suggest you flip a coin, try one, if it doesn't work, try the other
<pyntix> ok o_O
<toplitzin> the error repeats with the numbers on the left getting bigger and the block number changing.
<toplitzin> I'm running Hirens boot CD now making sure the HD is error free, but any other suggestions?
<toplitzin> zoredache: no joy on either disk, and the Scandisk came back clean
<toplitzin> I'm in the dark here guys, any guesses on how to get this to install?
<toplitzin> or should i just give in, and try and slap XP on it?
<zchef2k> can someone help me with a grub error?
<favro> zchef2k: inhere you are better of starting with "I did this and now I get this grub error"
<toplitzin> favro: can you help with an install problem?
<zchef2k> i am in the process of dicking up my grub install trying to install gfxboot
<zchef2k> i cant set root or setup
<favro> toplitzin: I've no experience with the errors you're seeing sorry
<toplitzin> ahh
<toplitzin> what about the normal CD when i jsut get pixel garbage
<favro> toplitzin: toplitzin that could be anything from a bad card to you needing a boot parameter to a bad cd to...
<toplitzin> ahh,
<toplitzin> i guess i'll try XP
<favro> zchef2k: can't set root where or ...
<favro> toplitzin: tried a google search for your h/ware and ubuntu?
<toplitzin> favro: its just an old HP i recovered from the trash pile p3 833, 40gb HD
<zchef2k> grub> root (hd0,4) no workie
<zchef2k> Ill give output
<zchef2k> Error 22: No such partition
<favro> toplitzin: it might have been in the garbarge 'cause of m/board issues which might explain the io errors or similar
<zchef2k> its interesting b/c thats what Im booted to
<favro> zchef2k: how did you identify the partition?
<toplitzin> favro: this is true, it booted into WinME but i jsut saw that and foratted the drive
<favro> I would,ve too
<toplitzin> formatted* i used it to do a ouple of HD backups without taking down my main machine, was able to do those fine, but i'm not holding my breath
<zchef2k> fdisk -l
<zchef2k> sda4
<favro> zchef2k: have you tried sda3 or sda5?
<zchef2k> same errors
<favro> zchef2k: try it with hda as a test
<zchef2k> as root (hd0,x) where x is any possibility between 1 and 4, the number of partitions on the drive
<zchef2k> ok one sec
<zchef2k> error while parsing number
<favro> zchef2k: that was the total output?
<zchef2k> lemme pastebin this, one sec
<zchef2k> http://paste.ubuntu.com/66984/
<favro> zchef2k: try   find /boot/grub/stage1
<zchef2k> http://paste.ubuntu.com/66986/
<zchef2k> i was actually getting ready to sh you thatow
<zchef2k> show you that
<favro> zchef2k: try   find /boot/grub/stage1   should be run from the grub prompt you had
<zchef2k> same error
<zchef2k> sorry
<zchef2k> its Error 15: file not found
<zchef2k> but clearly it is there
<favro> zchef2k: I don't know what you did but it seems what you did wasn't liked by grub - were you following a howto?
<zchef2k> yeah
<favro> zchef2k: a link?
<zchef2k> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=208855&page=2
<zchef2k> side note, how do you uninstall a deb? dpkg -r asks for an action???
<favro> zchef2k: where did you install grub to?
<zchef2k> grub is in /usr/sbin
<favro> zchef2k: dpkg -i /path/to/file.deb
<zchef2k> uninstall favro
<zchef2k> got it nm
<zchef2k> i think that version of grub isnt friendly
<zchef2k> with ibex
<favro> zchef2k: heh - from man dpkg   dpkg -r package.deb
<zchef2k> got it
<zchef2k> got that that is
<zchef2k> ok, so i removed that grub the howto said and apt-got the official one
<zchef2k> everything seems ok now, but I would still like to get gfxboot going
<favro> zchef2k: start the howto from the beginning and follow it closely
<zchef2k> ok, but i am using 64bit ibex, i was assume this warrons written for 32 he
<favro> 64bit does have some limitations afaik
<zchef2k> ill check it out
<zchef2k> thnx for ye farr help thus
<zchef2k> thnxs for your help thus far
<zchef2k> damn i need to disable tracktapping
<favro> heh
<pyntix> i've installed the nvidia-glx driver on my xubuntu 6.06, but i see no difference from before and when i do 'glxinfo | grep OpenGL' in the terminal, i get this error: 'Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".'
<pyntix> anyone?
<favro> I have these lines in my xorg.conf on dapper - do they help
<favro> Section "Extensions"
<favro>        Option "Composite" "Enable"
<favro>        Option "RENDER" "Enable"
<favro> EndSection
<favro> pyntix: don't worry about that
<favro> pyntix: in the modules section - Load	"glx"
<pyntix> in xorg.conf?
<favro> pyntix: yes - in the modules section is there Load	"glx"
<mib_nolqd7> i'm trying to do a server install and it keeps failing at installing the base system
<mib_nolqd7> any ideas?
<favro> mib_nolqd7: done the cd check?
<mib_nolqd7> i'm using the minimal cd
<mib_nolqd7> so downloading everything
<favro> mib_nolqd7: how does it fail?
<toplitzin> XP is installing fine :(
<mib_nolqd7> during the base install, /some/ packages time out
<favro> toplitzin: did you do the cd check?
<toplitzin> yeah
<favro> mib_nolqd7: "might" be that the server is busy
<biz> Hello
<mib_nolqd7> favro: hmm, can i check which ones aren't?
<pyntix> favro, yup, it's already there
<favro> mib_nolqd7: I don't know how with the netinstall cd sorry
<mib_nolqd7> favro: no worries
<biz> What's the suggested way to handle ssh and gpg keys with xubuntu/xfce? Using seahorse? I'd like to unlock my ssh and my gpg key right after gdm login and keep them unlocked until I logout. Any ideas?
<mib_nolqd7> favro: I might try again in the early hours ;0
<favro> pyntix: try in terminal   cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EE
<kapyy> hi
<kapyy> i kinda need some help with my xubuntu 8.10
<Grey_Loki> !ask kapyy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask kapyy
<pyntix> (II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
<pyntix> (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)
<pyntix> (EE) xf86OpenSerial: Cannot open device /dev/wacom
<Grey_Loki> Oops
<Grey_Loki> !ask | kapyy
<ubottu> kapyy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<pyntix> favro ^
<kapyy> ah sry
<favro> pyntix: that says you aren't using a nvidia driver that can do glx
<pyntix> :S
<pyntix> i installed the nvidia-glx driver from the official repo
<favro> toplitzin: tried a google search to see if your h/ware needs a boot parameter?
<pyntix> favro, i have an NVidia MX 420
<favro> pyntix: I don't know that card sorry
<hhh2> hhh2> hi i can't find how to get the downthemall ff3 extension sound to work
<hhh2> <hhh2> in xubuntu
<hhh2> <hhh2> hardy
<hhh2> <hhh2> can u help me?
<pyntix> its rather old, from 2002
<favro> pyntix: is it geforce based?
<pyntix> yup
<pyntix> nvidia gefore 4-series
<dcolish> toplitzin: how old is your system?
<favro> pyntix: try the non legacy driver then
<pyntix> favro, ive got that already :/
<favro> pyntix: fine - then try the legacy since the one you've got isn't working :)
<pyntix> ok :P
<pyntix> favro, my system isn't too updated, could that do something?
<biz> hhh2: run firefox from a terminal emulator and look at the output as soon as there should be some sound, most probably you will see some error messages regarding the sound-system (which could help you determine the problem)
<kapyy> so, the thing is.. i can't get my wlan to connect. i get to a point where it ask's  my password to my wlan(wpa) but it just won't connect. and also I can't find any kind of network manager tool. I just might get it working on my own but can't get to the place where to start. my first try on xubuntu (8.10). so how do I start some kind of (graphical) networking tool?
<favro> pyntix: it shouldn't stop the card driver from working if you have the right one
<pyntix> favro, ok
<favro> pyntix: but an update is always wise
<hhh2> biz,  no error
<hhh2> no messages
<favro> !wifi | kapyy
<ubottu> kapyy: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<biz> hhh2: did you close all instances of firefox before trying this? Errors and output of firefox go to the parent process that initially started firefox (since this tree goes back to X.org, have a look for firefox problems in ~/.xsession-errors, or stop all ff instances and try it again from an xterm)
<hhh2> yes
<pyntix> how can i find which soundcards i have in my computer?
<pyntix> i seem to have two
<favro> pyntix: lspci | grep audio
<pyntix> ok
<pyntix> and can i pick which one that should be used, and if then how?
<favro> pyntix: if one is onboard disable it in bios - or pull the other out is all I know about that...
<pyntix> ok :P
<favro> pyntix: sorry - if you have the mixer applet on your panel a right click will let you select which to use
<pyntix> ahhh :D
<pyntix> i knew it existed in k-/ubuntu but didn't find it here
<pyntix> thanks
<hhh2> biz,  no errors
<biz> there are several ways, you can use ~/.asoundrc or /etc/asoundrc to define your default card, or you could tell modprobe to index your cards in a specific order, the alsa "default" card is usually "default:0", which is alsa's dmix->hw:0 these days, afaik
<favro> pyntix: ^
<pyntix> ah
<hhh2> in /.xsession-errors there are no references to firefox
<biz> hhh2: I'm sorry I've never used that extension
<hhh2> which download manager do u use?
<biz> hhh2: none
<biz> you could 'strace firefox' to find the problem, if you're familiar with system calls and signals
<hhh2> no
<pyntix> aw, it still only uses the wrong soundcard :/
<biz> what is "it"?
<pyntix> xubuntu >_<
<biz> no, which app?
<pyntix> oh
<pyntix> uh
<pyntix> vlc
<pyntix> alsamixer
<pyntix> only two i've tried with so far
<favro> pyntix: try /etc/asoundrc to define your default card
<pyntix> ok
<biz> with vlc you can set the sound output in the preferences, with alsamixer you can use -c to access the mixer of a specific card
<biz> pyntix: pastebin the output of 'cat /proc/asound/{modules,cards}' and tell us which card you'd like to have as your system-wide default
<pyntix> biz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/67021/
<pyntix> and i want the second one to be used
<pyntix> Ensoniq AudioPCI
<biz> pyntix: ok, then (as root) edit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base and append:
<biz> options snd_ens1371 index=0
<pyntix> stupid question perhaps, but will it be enough to use sudo?
<biz> yes, sudo $EDITOR
<pyntix> yup ok
<pyntix> ok done
<pyntix> do i have to restart something?
<biz> then, close all sound apps, 'modprobe -r snd_via82xx snd_ens1371', 'modprobe snd_via82xx snd_ens1371' and try it
<biz> better yet, 'cat /proc/asound/cards' and check if they're re-indexed in the correct order
<pyntix> hm
<pyntix> FATAL: Module snd_via82xx is in use.
<pyntix> what could be using it :S
<favro> is firefox open?
<pyntix> no
<pyntix> xfce4-mixer-plu ?
<biz> other modules could use them
<pyntix> maybe i should uh
<pyntix> reboot or something to textmode?
<biz> lsmod | awk '/^snd/{ print $1 }' | xargs modprobe -r
<pyntix> :O
<favro> hehe - use copy/paste
<pyntix> FATAL: Error removing snd_seq_dummy (/lib/modules/2.6.15-27-386/kernel/sound/core/seq/snd-seq-dummy.ko): Operation not permitted
<favro> needs a sudo
<pyntix> tried, same error
<biz> well, then use 'lsmod | awk '/^snd/{ print $1 }' | sudo xargs modprobe -r'
<pyntix> FATAL: Module snd_ens1371 is in use.
<pyntix> maybe i'll just uh reboot? o_O
<biz> you can solve this if you follow the module dependencies between each other, but probably a simple reboot is easier for you?
<pyntix> eheh, maybe yes
<biz> column 4 of lsmod shows dependencies
<pyntix> also, i've just updated everything updateable in the system
<pyntix> maybe would be good with a reboot
<pyntix> brb then
<pyntix> back
<pyntix> biz: can you repost your uh, latest instructions?
<biz> cat /proc/asound/cards
<pyntix> ens1371 is first
<pyntix> :D
<pyntix> then uh
<pyntix> my sound should work then?
<jason__> Quick question. I'm trying to upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10, but 8.10 isn't showing up in my Update list. Any suggestions?
<biz> pyntix: 'speaker-test -Ddefault -twav -c2' should come out of your ens1371
<pyntix> :DDD
<pyntix> niiiiice
<pyntix> hm
<jason__> Any one?
<charlie-tca> jason__: yes
<charlie-tca> Since 8.04 is long term, you have to tell it to upgrade. Let me get the reference
<jason__> Excellent. Thank you. :-)
<charlie-tca> It tells you here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<biz> To upgrade from Xubuntu 8.04, open the Update Manager from the Applications menu under System. It will tell you: "New distribution release '8.10' is available". Click Upgrade and follow the on-screen instructions.
<jason__> It's not on the update list.
<jason__> I'll try your suggestion, Charlie. Thanks.
<charlie-tca> you can just hit Alt-F2, type in ¨update-manager -d¨ and it will show you can upgrade
<cody-somerville> http://xubuntu.org/get also describes how to upgrade
<charlie-tca> That is what I needed. Thanks!
<jason__> Perfect. Thanks very much for the help. :)
<charlie-tca> cody-somerville: That doesn work with 8.04 to 8.10
<pyntix> hm, about my graphics card again: i've installed the legacy driver but it still says 'Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".'
<biz> pyntix: what is "it"? ;-)
<pyntix> oh
<pyntix> the terminal, after 'glxinfo | grep OpenGL'
<biz> FYI: http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
#xubuntu 2008-11-04
<pyntix> i seem to have lost my fine explaining touch this evening >_<
<biz> What's your graphics card?
<pyntix> NVidia GeForce MX 420
<biz> run 'xdpyinfo | grep NV-GLX'
<pyntix> ok, nothing happened
<biz> ok, then pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<pyntix> http://paste.ubuntu.com/67026/
<biz> ok, as root or using sudo, open up /etc/X11/xorg.conf with your favorite editor
<pyntix> done
<biz> in the "Device" section, change the line 'Driver "nv"' to 'Driver "nvidia"'
<pyntix> ok
<biz> since you're going to use a proprietary driver from nvidia, you need to install it first. You've stated that, before restarting X, try to modprobe it first: 'sudo modprobe nvidia'
<pyntix> ok so i reboot again now?
<biz> if it works and 'lsmod | grep nvidia' returns the nvidia kernel module, you can restart X and you'll be using nvidia's driver
<biz> A simple logout + X-Server restart (CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE) + login should be enough
<pyntix> ok
<pyntix> hope i got it right now... i modprobed nvidia (nothing in output) and then lsmod which returned this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/67032/
<biz> looks fine
<biz> If you're unable to restart X, you just need to revert that change to /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<pyntix> ok
<pyntix> here goes, brb
<pyntix> biz, thanks a lot, it works! :D
<biz> Fine.. you were just using the "nv" driver, which is the opensource "equivalent" to nvidia's proprietary, closed-source driver you're using now. So the installation or switch between the nvidia packages shipped did nothing in reality ;-)
<pyntix> ahaa i see
<biz> there's another project called "nouveau", which aims at usable opensource nvidia drivers.. you could try it if your card is supported
<pyntix> what is it's advantage over the proprietary drivers, except being free?
<biz> probably better support for some open desktop standards and the chance to fix bugs earlier and get in some more advanced features.. but 3D performance-wise, stay with nvidia's proprietary drivers..
<solotim> hi, group, I'm a ati laptop user.  I found that xubuntu 8.10 ship open source ati driver as substitution of fglrx. Now I can't set desired resolution for my laptop.
<solotim> any suggestion? thanks
<favro> !fglrx | solotim
<ubottu> solotim: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<solotim> thank you!
<favro> np
<efpc2003> hi, i can not see ntfs partition any more, since last week, i use xubuntu 8.04.1
<cody-somerville> efpc2003, whats changed? Any idea why?
<efpc2003> yes, it hapen 10 days ago
<cody-somerville> yes what?
<efpc2003> happen or hapen (i dont speak english, i hope you understandme)
<cody-somerville> I asked you "what has changed?" and "any idea why?". Do you have any idea what has changed to cause your problem?
<efpc2003> using thunar i always see my ntfs partition, nothin has changed on my pc, just "update-manager" its every thing up-to-date
<efpc2003> only one thing, i downloaded xmms (source) and i installed/ was installed using a terminal "./configure make sudo make install"
<efpc2003> and opera 9.62 using gdebi
<efpc2003> the same thing happened some one else on ubuntuforums
<cody-somerville> efpc2003, You do know it isn't recommended to compile and install your own applications for the average user.
<solotim> hello, group.  my xorg.conf file is extremely simple, only "Device" "Monitor" and "Screen" included. no resolution info declared. I have run the dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, but nothing changed. what should i do next?
<efpc2003> see this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6098353#post6098353
<solotim> I have read atidriver guide of ubuntu.com ,  but I can't figure it out.
<solotim> my video card is legacy "ATI Rage Mobility M3"
<solotim> I think I should use the xserver-xorg-video-ati, not the xorg-driver-fglrx
<solotim> but the problem is that I just can't set resolution to 1024x768.  my xubuntu desktop is stuck in 800x600@60Hz
<solotim> thanks for any help!
<solotim> besides, my mouse can't work now!  it's absolutely OK with xubuntu 8.04
<XiXaQ> I have to remove xubuntu from all my old laptops, because its way too heavy. Can you recommend another distro that's more lightweight than xubuntu 8.10?
<XiXaQ> do you think that xubuntu will continue to grow heavier and heavier, or perhaps it'll go back to the levels of hardy, gutsy or even feisty? Those worked perfectly, but now it swaps all the time, making it impossible to do anything.
<ball> XiXaQ: seems quite useable on my box
<ball> How much RAM do you have?
<XiXaQ> 128MB.
<ball> Yeah, you probably want more than that for Linux
<ball> (at least, Linux with a desktop)
<XiXaQ> well. Xubuntu Hardy boots in 1m5s on that laptop. Intrepid boots in just over six minutes.
<ball> It would work beautifully with NetBSD + blackbox, but that's hardcore.
<XiXaQ> 1minute 50 seconds...
 * ball blinks
<ball> I'm used to PCs booting in seconds
<XiXaQ> on ten year old computers?
<XiXaQ> it seems a bit strange to double the minimum requirements just like that.
<ball> XiXaQ: yes, on ten year old computers
<favro> XiXaQ: I use a minimal install based on the server cd and fluxbox - it uses 45mb to get the desktop loaded
<XiXaQ> you're using DSL then?
<ball> XiXaQ: No, I use NetBSD on those.
<ball> Anyone happen to know how I mount a fat filesystem from a USB device (iPod Mini)?
<XiXaQ> mount -t vfat /dev/blabla /mountpoint?
<favro> mount -t vfat /dev/sdxx /path/to/mountpoint   should work
<XiXaQ> what's the least user hostile of those less resource heavy environments?
<ball> thanks
<ball> XiXaQ: NetBSD is a cow to install but quite pleasant once you get there... if you like unix that is.
<XiXaQ> thiese people are not geeks, they're just normal people who wanted an alternative to windows or throwing the laptops in the trash. It's such a shame that xubuntu isn't an alternative anymore, because they've grown used to it.
<ball> XiXaQ: candidates for Edubuntu?
<XiXaQ> huh?
<ball> Machines that limited might make nice X terminals
<XiXaQ> my uncle uses his laptop at his cabin, for instance.
<ball> Yeah, Edubuntu's not an option for him then, at least, not in the way that I had in mind.
<XiXaQ> NX could work, but..
<XiXaQ> you know, people like youtube and stuff. that doesn't work well with thinclients.
<ball> Doesn't work with NetBSD either.
<XiXaQ> the new DSL looks nice though.
<XiXaQ> but I suspect it isn't exactly very user friendly.
<ball> Ugh... can't drag files away.
<ball> s/away/around/
<favro> XiXaQ: dsl is based on right click menu - but it is limited in packages
<ball> Hmm... Ubuntu'
<ball> oops
<charlie-tca> XiXaQ: Why not keep Hardy? it is supported for three years, 2.5 from now.
<ball> Ubuntu's "no root" policy is a pain in my butt.
<XiXaQ> charlie-tca, well. It is an option.
<XiXaQ> ball, why?
<ball> XiXaQ: well, I suppose the real cause is elsewhere.  I can't seem to get permissions right for everyday things.
<XiXaQ> if you really want to, you can enable the root account in about five seconds.
<ball> XiXaQ: well, I can "sudo /bin/sh"
<XiXaQ> you can du sudo passwd root..
<XiXaQ> if you really want to, that is.
<ball> okay, I'll keep that in mind
<ball> I need to make this ipod world-writable
<XiXaQ> but there is a reason why we have the sudo mechanism.
<favro> ball: do you own the mountpoint?
<XiXaQ> ball, really? chmod -R g+r mountpoint?
<ball> I created the mountpoint as 777
<XiXaQ> before or after you mounted the device?
<ball> Hmm, but when I mounted it it became 755
<XiXaQ> ehrm, the partition.
<ball> ...and I can't seem to change that
<XiXaQ> what do you do?
<juanantonio> Hello
<favro> isn't it 0777 for a dir?
<XiXaQ> ball, sudo chmod -R g+r mountpoint.
<ball> XiXaQ: sorry, I don't speak that.
<cody-somerville_> ball, instead of mounting it as root, mount it as you
<XiXaQ> ball, huh?
<ball> favro: a mountpoint is a directory
<ball> cody-somerville: that's damn strange
<ball> I'll try it though
<juanantonio> Got a little question for you. I installed Kubuntu on a Quad and works really fine. I wanted to install Ubuntu or Xubuntu on a PIII, what do you think?
<XiXaQ> ball, sudo runs the command as root. chmod changes permissions for a file or folder. -R makes sure you also set permissions for the included files and folders. g+r means you want to give read permissions to the group. But you wanted write, so you'll use g+w instead.
<ball> mount: only root can do that
<ball> juanantonio: provided the PIII has ample RAM, no problem.
<juanantonio> 192 Mb is enough? I can put 320 Mb
<cody-somerville> I personally recommend atleast 256mb of ram
<cody-somerville> 512mb would be best
<juanantonio> How much space do Ubuntu and Xubuntu take from my HD?
<ball> juanantonio: I'm trying it on a machine with 384 Mbytes of RAM and that seems to work well.
<ball> More would be better.
<juanantonio> It is a 10 years PC, I can use it as an aMule downloader
<ball> juanantonio: I'm surrounded by ten year old PCs
<ball> what is an amule?
<juanantonio> 384? I don't know if I can put that, thank you for your info about it ;)
<juanantonio> A ed2k client
<ball> What is an ed2k?
<ball> 320 Mbytes is odd, but probably about the same as 384 Mbytes for basic use.
<ball> cody-somerville: I can't seem to mount this thing as me (well, as doris, whose machine I'm using)
<juanantonio> I found it in KDE repositories and I know how to use it, and I don't want to know how to use another one, excep this program is Azureus
<cody-somerville> ball, you would use pmount to do it or something
<ball> juanantonio: it's a bittorrent client?
<ball> cody-somerville: why not just mount though?
<cody-somerville> ball, you might ask try setting the umask option when mounting as root
<juanantonio> Azurues is, aMule is an open eMule
<cody-somerville> ball, because mount requires you to be the superuser.
<ball> cody-somerville: I did that but then you told me to try as me
<ball> :-)
<ball> juanantonio: sorry, I don't speak that.
<juanantonio> What do you refer to then?
<ball> mount seems a lot harder on Linux than I'm used to.
<juanantonio> Ball, so is it better speaking on resources saving Kubuntu or Xubuntu?
<juanantonio> Or Ubuntu? ;)
<XiXaQ> the thing is... I don't understand what new features in xubuntu warrants so much more memory usage? I couldn't hardly see the difference.
<ball> juanantonio: Xubuntu is almost certainly lighter and quite probably nicer.
<ball> XiXaQ: It comes with free cake
<juanantonio> Can I download 8.10 or should I do start with an older version?
<ball> I don't get it.  The device file is 777, the mountpoint is 777
<ball> wtf?
<ball> Oh well, I have to go anyway.
<ball> Hopefully I'll be able to mount this thing from a Windows box at the hospital.
<XiXaQ> ball, you don't change permissions on the device file..
<ball> XiXaQ: what's the plan then?
<XiXaQ> you mount the partition and _then_ set permissions on the mountpoint.
<juanantonio> Ball, please tell me about the version of Xubuntu ;)
<ball> XiXaQ: I don't seem to be able to do that.
<juanantonio> and I leave you calm and easy ;)
<XiXaQ> juanantonio, xubuntu 8.10 is alot heavier than 8.04, but 8.04 is good for computers with less resources.
<ball> juanantonio: I don't know much about it, I've only been using it a few days.  I have to go and visit my daughter in hospital though.
<juanantonio> Thank you a lot and have the best time you can, ok?
<XiXaQ> ball, vfat doesn't support file permissions though.
<ball> XiXaQ: good point.
<dcolish> XiXaQ, have you tried top to identify what process is taking up so much memory usage?
<ball> XiXaQ: any idea how to make it world-writable then?
<XiXaQ> dcolish, most of the processes belong to xfce.
<dcolish> there is no xfce user
<XiXaQ> dcolish, you know, when you only have 128MB RAM, a little increase in mem usage has a big impact on performance, since you begin to swap much more frequently.
<dcolish> sure, and i'm trying to help you
<XiXaQ> dcolish, that's not what I meant.
<XiXaQ> the processes are named xfce-blabla.
<XiXaQ> the laptop I upgraded to intrepid yesterday is ok, because it can be upgraded and will be, but I have others which cannot.
<dcolish> are you using a lot of panel objects?
<XiXaQ> only the standard ones.
<dcolish> try running pstree
<dcolish> maybe you need to cut back on some objects
<XiXaQ> such as?
<ball> I'm off to visit fork anyway.
<dcolish> i dont know what you're running
<XiXaQ> standard xubuntu.
<XiXaQ> I haven't added or removed anything.
<dcolish> just run pstree and see whats listed there.
<XiXaQ> standard xubuntu hardy runs nicely. Standard xubuntu intrepid is very slow.
<dcolish> also try top
<solotim> I hate intrepid xubuntu!!!!!
<dcolish> XiXaQ, for extremely low memory systems you should read this wiki http://linux-mm.org/
<XiXaQ> heh, dcolish, the nipple has stopped working since yesterday, and I haven't touched the computer since then,.
<dcolish> XiXaQ, not quite sure what you mean by that?
<dcolish> XiXaQ, here is an interesting article on memory management as well http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/2770
<XiXaQ> you know.. A pointing device? I wasn't able to use it now. When I restarted gdm, though, it started working again..
<dcolish> ah, the thingie, thats what i've heard it called. Check out your /var/log/Xorg.0.log for anything mouse related
<dcolish> also dmesg can be helpful, but chances are its xserver related if you can detect it at all
<dcolish> XiXaQ, for memory see how often your system is swapping out memory, vmstat 1 100. if that swap number changes a lot thats what is slowing you down
<XiXaQ> yes, it's swapping _heavily_. The harddisk sounds like I'm formatting it or something.
<dcolish> ok, thats a start, you say there is only 128M of ram eh? even xfce might be too heavy for that
<dcolish> without xserver how is the system?
<XiXaQ> nice..
<XiXaQ> I've disabled all update notifications, but it's still running and using 11% or the memory.
<XiXaQ> 12% even.
<XiXaQ> how do I disable stuff like gnome-power-manager, gnome-screensaver, etc?
<dcolish> can you pastebin your top, free, vmstat 1 100 output and pstree?
<dcolish> you can just remove it, i dont think that hurts anything
<XiXaQ> how?
<dcolish> but lets look at whats really going on for now
<dcolish> those might not be the applications that are causing the problems
<XiXaQ> the problem is the wild swapping.
<dcolish> pls provide the output from top, pstree, vmstat 1 100 and free
<dcolish> in a pastebin lnik
<eca> is there a easy way to upgrade to 8.10 without downloading 600+ megs. just install the essentials?
<dcolish> i'm working blind otherwise
<alexis> Bon matin!
<XiXaQ> dcolish, I don't exactly know how to do that. If I don't do anything, then it doesn't swap until I move the mouse, a window, or something like that.
<dcolish> XiXaQ, my bad, pop open a terminal and run pstree, then put that into a pastebin? !pastebin
<dcolish> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<XiXaQ> pstree is ok, but vmstat 1 100 keeps running and the values won't make much sense if I don't do anything?
<dcolish> press control c to stop vmstat
<dcolish> fyi, control c stops an active process in the terminal
<XiXaQ> I know.. You're missing the point.
<XiXaQ> I don't know how to capture it just when it's swapping wildly. If I stop doing things and just run vmstat, then no swap occurs.
<dcolish> then run vmstat then move some windows around and check the swap #'s. you can let vmstat run for a bit, it won't hurt the system
<XiXaQ> that didn't look very nice: http://www.rafb.net/p/xa2a6K59.html
<dcolish> yeah the characters got messed with during the paste. no worries
<XiXaQ> http://paste.ubuntu.com/57087
<XiXaQ> http://paste.ubuntu.com/67087
<dcolish> so my first suggestion is to use wicd rather than network-manager for wireless config.
<XiXaQ> ok? Does that handle wpa well?
<dcolish> it works well for me
<dcolish> everyone i've recommended to likes it
<XiXaQ> where do I get that, is it in the repositories?
<dcolish> http://wicd.sourceforge.net/download.php
<dcolish>  just replace hardy with intrepid
<XiXaQ> and this is alot less resource demanding?
<dcolish> yes
<dcolish> its a small python app and requires no gnome code to run
<Bumphead_> how do i output from my notebook to my tv with a vga cable?
<XiXaQ> dcolish, but network manager seems to use very little memory. gnome-screensaver uses alot more. so does the power manager.
<dcolish> do you use suspend?
<XiXaQ> oh, but then there is nm-applet..
<XiXaQ> no, never.
<dcolish> you might not be unhappy without gnome-pm
<XiXaQ> don't need screensaver og power manager either, because this laptop has to be plugged in.
<Bumphead_> bbr
<Bumphead_> erm, brb too
<dcolish> then pull'em
<XiXaQ> how?
<XiXaQ> you mean uninstall?
<dcolish> sudo apt-get remove <your tormentor of choice>. Just be very careful to review exactly what is being removed. You only want to pull those packages
<dcolish> yeah
<XiXaQ> isn't there a way to simply stop them from starting at logon?
<dcolish> probably, give me a minute
<crapo_jaune> How do i update from 8.04 to 8.10?
<crapo_jaune> Just change repesorities?
<crapo_jaune> repositories i mean?
<dcolish> crapo_jaune, update-manager -d
<crapo_jaune> Ah! Thank you dcolish
<dcolish> XiXaQ, you should be able to easily disable via Xfce menu -> settings manager -> autostarted apps. just uncheck the box and restart
<dcolish> you can also disable gnome-screensaver there
<zerothis> I'd like to make our organization's computers act enough like other operating systems that volunteers are not scared away from operating them. Similar look, same shortcut keys, menu layout, similar names for it all ("Stuff" menu instead of Start Menu, Contortion Panel, Finger instead of Finder, etc). I know how to do all that, but, can I then setup several "new user profiles", one themed mac, one themed XP, one themed vista. T
<dcolish> XiXaQ, also try commenting out "DPMS" in your xorg under the monitor section if it exists.
<zerothis> setup several "new user profiles", one themed mac, one themed XP, one themed vista. Then when a new user is created, easily select one; ideally the new user would select it?
<dcolish> zerothis, each user home folder can have a .themes folder that contains the new theme. maybe you can make that work?
<zerothis> does/can the .themes contain _everything_? hotkeys, wallpaper, display manager, panel layouts, names of menu items, ?
<dcolish> zerothis, http://wiki.xfce.org/howto/install_new_themes
<Fluidz> >	hi everybody
<Fluidz> im trying to install xubuntu alternative hardy heron on a 700mhz, 64mb ram system
<Fluidz> however its hanging on the screen after it asks u to click continue to partition.
<Fluidz> all im seeing is a blue screen.. the keyboard works.. text appears at the bottom.. but theres no loading.. or nothing happening..
<Fluidz> tried 3 different downloads of the same file
<Fluidz> what could it be?
<Fluidz> anyone? cheers in advance
<Fluidz> the install is a clean install
<Fluidz> it keeps on hanging.. i've tried a cd check.. works fine
<gaurdro> hanging where_
<Fluidz> the part where it reads the drives.. after that it says click continue for partitioning.. maybe worded slightly different.. i'm just booting up now so that i can print the msg to u :)
<Fluidz> after i click continue.. then the screen goes blank.. blue.. the keyboard can be used.. but just to write.. theres no options..
<Fluidz> 2 secs
<Fluidz> will get the msg ;)
<Fluidz> ok
<Fluidz> detecting disks and all other hardware.. it gets to 100% then..
<Fluidz> [!!] partition disks ??? ???
<Fluidz> appears
<Fluidz> with CONTINUE .. GO BACK
<Fluidz> if i click either
<Fluidz> the screen turns blue
<zerothis> dcolish: yes, that handles the looks quite nicely. But the behaviors, hotkeys, names and layouts of menus?
<Fluidz> no text
<Fluidz> :S
<dcolish> do you have xfce?
<Fluidz> guardro, any ideas bud?
<Fluidz> dcolish, is that question aimed at me ?
<dcolish> no zerothis, forgot to put the name in there
<Fluidz> lol ok
<Fluidz> can anybody suggest any ides which may help me get over this obstacle?
<Fluidz> please
<gaurdro> hmm,  my first suggestion would be to make sure you're burning the disk at it's lowest possible speed.  just because it passes integrity check when it's being read slowly doesn't mean it does when it's reading it fast and intermittently like during an install.
<Fluidz> yeh burned it ar 12x
<Fluidz> at 12x
<Fluidz> rather than 48x
<zerothis> Fluidz: WARNING, this assumes you don't want to keep any info on the drive already, don't do this if you're dual booting or keeping some part of the drive for a different purpose. it's a partition problem. Try formating one big ext2 partition first. THis will completely ERASE THE DRIVE. after its done, go back and use the guided partition.
<Fluidz> cool
<Fluidz> zerothis, will the installation continue if theres a ext2 partition?
<Fluidz> i mean theres windows xp on there, using fat32
<Fluidz> i want to remove everything
<moontiger> hi :)
<dcolish> zerothis, the reason i ask is there is a file under .themes/<username>/xfwm4/keythemerc that keeps key bindings
<Fluidz> zerothis, is there a way of formatting using the xubuntu alternative cd?
<moontiger> i have a question about webcam support if thats ok
<dcolish> !hi | moontiger
<ubottu> moontiger: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu!
<zerothis> maybe, this solution worked for me once. the guided partition was not likeing the windows on the drive I guess. So I erased it all then used guided
<moontiger> :)
<gaurdro> Fluidz, can you burn it any slower say 4x or 1x?
<Fluidz> lol for sure yeah.. but darn.. ive just burned my last 2 cds.. ive a cdrw here though
<Fluidz> would that be adequate at 1x?
<gaurdro> yea, that'll definitely burn very slowly.  so it'd work
<Fluidz> u think it may be the burn?  how about zerothis's assumption?
<moontiger> 8.10 is supposed to have better webcam support i have read
<moontiger> but i plugged my webcam into my 8.04 laptop and it works pretty well under skype
<moontiger> but under 8.10 it doesnt even register
<moontiger> anybody know anything about this kind of thing?
<Fluidz> guardro, i dont want to waste the time of burning at 1x if its the file system which is the prob m8
<gaurdro> well, it's not getting to the point of writing a filesystem so that isn't the issue.
<Fluidz> lol yeah true
<Fluidz> i thought that as much
<Fluidz> theres no activity on the hd when i click continue
<gaurdro> Fluidz, if you can burn it at 4x or 8x and try that.  It might also be your cd drive is dirty or beginning to fail
<Fluidz> its a friends pc.. the cd rom is really old for sure
<Fluidz> but when doing the integrety check, it flew with flying colours
<Fluidz> ill try ur suggestion m8.. nothing to lost
<Fluidz> will let u know how it turns out
<Fluidz> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=469220
<Fluidz> guardro, please check that link
<Fluidz> apaprently 64mb isnt enough for xubuntu.. as quoted on that page.  Before downloading i'm sure it said that 64mb was adequate for alternative.
<zerothis> dcolish: the .themes seems like a big piece of the puzzle, thanks
<gaurdro> 64 does seem rather low,  i'd look into dsl or puppy linux for that amount of ram
<Fluidz> ok mate, which ones the better?
<Fluidz> for firefox and apps included..
<Fluidz> for example word apps.. mp3s also ?
<dcolish> zerothis, np, good luck with that. If you come up with a good solution consider contributing to the wiki. I'm sure other people would like to be able to offer that feature too
<gaurdro> I've not had much experience with either to be honest,  i've had more experience with dsl but it's usually for utilitarian systems.
<Fluidz> ok cheers
<Fluidz> will try puppy linux
<zerothis> dcolish: I'll keep a journal :)
<Tidirium> hello!
<efpc2003> hi
<Tidirium> I have little trouble to start my install process of the cd-version from my usb-stick
<Tidirium> the installer says that no cd-drive found.. sure by netbook haven't one :)
<Tidirium> but how can I set the usb-stick as install source..
<Tidirium> ups.. not by .. my netbook.. soory :)
<efpc2003> Tidirium: you want to install from usb?
<Tidirium> yes - usb-stick
<efpc2003> lets search at ubuntu forums....
<Tidirium> :)
<Tidirium> kk
<efpc2003> wow too many people/too much people have that problem
<Tidirium> most entries handle an installation "to" an usb stick..
<Tidirium> a usb
<Tidirium> oh men.. to early in the morning here.. :/
<efpc2003> you say: a pendrive
<Tidirium> yep
<Tidirium> ah.. I see a article that describe to mount the stick to /cdrom .. that is what I have try to do..
<Tidirium> lets try again..
<Tidirium> mount /dev/sdb1 /cdrom failed: invalid argument
<Tidirium> with the -t ext2 (my stick is formatted with this) .. no such device.. :/
<gaurdro> mount -t cdromfs /dev/sdb1 /media/cdrom?
<Tidirium> no way
<Tidirium> no such device..
<Tidirium> #/proc/partitions says there is /dev/sdb1
<Tidirium> hmm
<Tidirium> uhh.. no fdisk found.. :/
<Tidirium> ahh.. there is no kernel module to use ext2..
<Tidirium> that will not work.. ;)
<Tidirium> ahh.. ok.. there are only m$ and isofs driver.. so I can't access the stick..
<Tidirium> grr.. first I must fix this..
<Tidirium> thx anyway
<yesitisjustme> sudenly lost audio has but was working fine before this happen to anyone?
<nikolam> hi
<nikolam> what (ah) sould I do to stop updatedb.mlocat killing my productivity?
<nikolam> it started and it is killing me every time it starts
<zoredache> uninstall it
<nikolam> what?
<nikolam> isn`t it a part of the system?
<nikolam> it starts like, once a day or so
<nikolam> so it didn`t bother me before
<nikolam> it is niced to 10
<nikolam> but since it it disk-intensive, i don`t think it helps a lot
<zoredache> you can uninstall it, it isn't required.  I like it, but if you aren't regularly using the 'locate' command then it probably isn't doing anything useful for you
<zoredache> what time is it starting?  Another choice might be to simply reschedule it to a different time
<nikolam> zoredache, My thinking exactly
<nikolam> Only problem is to find a time when I am Not beside computer or something..
<zoredache> is the computer always on?  If so, just pick a time when you are asleep
<nikolam> zoredache, That is exactly what cant be determined with enough precision ;)
<favro> I removed it from cron and updatedb manually
<nikolam> hmm, nothing on crontab..
<favro> I think it was in cron daily - obviously I can't find anymore
<nikolam> Basically, I would like to make it less-intrusive. like Seti boinc client does.. i don`t even feel that boinc is running
<zoredache> perhaps move slocate from /etc/cron.daily to /etc/cron.weekly.  If you need it more often, manually trigger it?
<nikolam> zoredache, hmm, there is ionice priority set to 2(best effort) in that script
<nikolam> I will change it to 3 (idle) I think that will do it.
<nikolam> process nice is 10, i think i would leave it that way
<Necrosan> xubuntu intrepid ps3 build crashing at 6% in install
<Moe> cody-somerville: Maybe we should take this here?
<cody-somerville> Moe, sure
<Moe> Ok
<cody-somerville> Moe, or even #xubuntu-devel might be more appropriate
<Moe> right
<Bumphead> why does pidgin automatically start when i login to my desktop?
<Bumphead> or better yet, how can i disable that?
<favro> is it in autostarted apps?
<Bumphead> where do i find that?
<Bumphead> i already checked sessions
<favro> applications-settings-settings manager
<Bumphead> it's not in there
<favro> hmm
<favro> you could remove ~./cache/sessions and logout/login as a check
<favro> that should be ~/.cache/sessions
<Bumphead> can i delete everything in there?
<cody-somerville> yes
<Bumphead> sweet. thanks
<Bumphead> guess i'll see if it works
<Bumphead> brb
<Bumphead> sweet. thanks favro
<Bumphead> time for bed
<favro> np
<favro> thanks cody-somerville too
<xnv> New to Xubuntu... how do I take a screenshot? Print Screen key combo doesn't work, but I can't find the right keyboard layout in the settings.
<cody-somerville> Right click panel, click add new item
<cody-somerville> Add the screenshot applet
<xnv> cody-somerville: I need to be able to take a screenshot from a fullscreen app
<cody-somerville> xnv, then you'll need to configure a keybinding
<favro> the gimp has an option for that - you can add a delay and change workspaces
<iMax> if anyone is interested: the nvidia beta legacy driver seem to work ok in 8.10, so they should be available soon I guess :)
<iMax> seems
<kriplmaster> hello
<kriplmaster> anzone here?
<knome> no, we're all just lurking
<knome> ;)
<favro> heh knome :)
<favro> hey that was meant to be :)
<knome> hehe, hallo favro
<kriplmaster> can i axe you a question?
<favro> sure
<kriplmaster> oke ive xubuntu running on virtual box
<kriplmaster> i dowwnloaded firefox 3
<kriplmaster> but it wont start it
<kriplmaster> if i open  default firefox its veriosn is 2.0.3
<kriplmaster> and i cant update it
<kriplmaster> any ideas?
<favro> what does   which firefox   return?
<favro> in terminal
<kriplmaster> th old one
<kriplmaster> the 2.0.3 version
<kriplmaster> no no no
<kriplmaster> sorry it does not
<kriplmaster> if i start firefox in terminal
<kriplmaster> it says 3.0.3 on the termnial
<favro> try  sudo apt-get remove firefox-2
<favro> you're not using 8.10 kriplmaster ?
<kriplmaster> no i dont think so
<kriplmaster> its an old iso i had
<favro> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<favro> did   sudo apt-get remove firefox-2   return anything?
<kriplmaster> ubuntu 7.04
<kriplmaster> favro: asked for passowr
<kriplmaster> coulnt find package firefox 2
<favro> sudo anything   always will - enter your login password and what happens next?
<favro> k
<kriplmaster> i guess directory (library) has different name
<favro> try   dpkg -l | grep firefox   it "should" list two of them
<kriplmaster> ii firefox 2.0.0.3
<kriplmaster> ii grep 2.5.1.ds2
<kriplmaster> thats all
<favro> ok - how did you install firefox3?
<kriplmaster> from mozilla page. dled then unpacked it
<kriplmaster> not with commands like lynx etc eetc
<favro> so firefox3 is in your home folder maybe? - where did you d/load it to?
<kriplmaster> its on desktop
<favro> to use it you need to type in terminal   ~/Desktop/firefox   - check in your home folder if that is the right path
<favro> I can't remember if feisty called it Desktop or .desktop
<favro> feisty= 7.04
<favro> prob not .desktop
<PsynoKhi0> coud it be that feisty lacks some deps?
<PsynoKhi0> for ff3
<kriplmaster> no suchh file
<favro> more then likely...
<PsynoKhi0> btw kriplmaster 7.04 isn't supported I think
<PsynoKhi0> not anymore, I mean
<kriplmaster> i copy/pasted the command u gave me plus path and names from file manager
<kriplmaster> oh i see
<favro> kriplmaster: open your file browser and look for a folder called desktop
<kriplmaster> favro: ok im in
<knome> PsynoKhi0, not *officially* supported, but *favrolly* supported, yes ;)
<PsynoKhi0> knome: like I care about semantics! :P
<favro> kriplmaster: is it desktop or Desktop - caps matter
<favro> semantics ^
<kriplmaster> its ok i think im gonna update the whole OS with embeded update manager
<kriplmaster> Desktop capital d
<favro> good move there kriplmaster
<knome> hehe
<kriplmaster> talking about semantics ...
<favro> kriplmaster: is there a firefox file in there?
<PsynoKhi0> kriplmaster: erm I would rather backup stuff and go for a CD install :)
<kriplmaster> its ok psyno im using virtual box
<kriplmaster> im learning the os
<PsynoKhi0> ok
<favro> gutsy - the next one - isn't supported anymore so it's a fresh install afaik
<kriplmaster> favro: yes its firefox-3.0.3
<PsynoKhi0> one thing I've learned myself is that web update still pretty much is like the RUssian roulette... except only one barrel is empty, if you see what I mean ;)
<kriplmaster> and xchat-2.8.6 (not working either)
<favro> so in terminal ~/Desktop/firefox-3.0.3   if that is it's name
<kriplmaster> russian rullet ^ -1
<kriplmaster> yes
<favro> try it then in terminal
<PsynoKhi0> favro: gutsy support should go till april 2009 shouldn't it?
<favro> gutsy isn't lts
<kriplmaster> oke
<favro> !gutsy
<ubottu> ﻿Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) was the seventh release of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Gutsy:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades - Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.10 - Features: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/710tour
<kriplmaster> its says is a directory
<knome> gutsy is supported until april 2009.
<favro> kriplmaster: in that folder is the executable - try   ~/Desktop/firefox-3.0.3 /firefox   maybe
<favro> it is ...well there you go
<kriplmaster> like nothing happened
<kriplmaster> i cant execute the firefox file in file manager nor manually in terminal
<favro> kriplmaster: I/m a long way away - browse in the ~/Desktop/firefox-3.0.3 folder for the executable name
<favro> ohh
<favro> kriplmaster: any errors in terminal when you try ?
<kriplmaster> erm not really i guess it just skips and jumps to new command line
<kriplmaster> as if nothing happened
<kriplmaster> blank command line
<PsynoKhi0> how's flashplayer 10 on hardy?
<kriplmaster> its ok favro tnx for effort
<PsynoKhi0> better than the 9 from the repo?
<kriplmaster> im gonna download new xubuntu iso and take it from there
<favro> sorry then krip
<kriplmaster> no worries
<kriplmaster> any differnce between 8.04 and 8.10?
<PsynoKhi0> when installing openoffice 3 on hardy , should I remove 2.4.1 first? if I remember correctly, writer had some deps with locale files
<PsynoKhi0> kriplmaster: 8.04 is Long Term Support, 8.10 has more recent packages
<kriplmaster> good news everyone it says if using 7.04 or higher i can use update manager
<kriplmaster> riding the russian roulette i gues ...
<favro> update-manager -d I think is the way
<kriplmaster> not found
<favro> "I think"
<kriplmaster> semantics ...
<kriplmaster> :P
<favro> hehe
<favro> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<kriplmaster> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #xubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<favro> I should have typed earlier
<favro> !feisty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) was the sixth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 19th, 2008. See !eol for more details.
<knome> hmm...
<knome> the xubuntu page at wiki is wrong
<knome> or that factoid is wrong
<favro> 18 months for non lts
<MaxFrames> hello. I am using Xubuntu 8.10. How do I know if I'm using a proprietary driver for my VGA card (Intel 82815), and if so which version, and if not how do I install it?
<TheSheep> MaxFrames: system->hardware drivers
<MaxFrames> OK. It says no proprietary driver is in use on my system. So how do I look for a driver and install it? Intel website or other?
<TheSheep> MaxFrames: it would list drivers that are possible to use if they were needded
<MaxFrames> so that means that there is no proprietary driver available for my hardware?
<TheSheep> it means there isn o proprietary driver needed fro your hardware
<MaxFrames> "needed"=?
<MaxFrames> there seem to be no acceleration with the default driver so I'd like to see if a proprietary Intel driver improves the situation
<MaxFrames> (for example I have stuttering in YouTube)
<favro> MaxFrames: what does   lsmod | grep intel    return? - there might be options available in man "module name" you're not using
<vussvillem> Hello everybody! Can someone. please, point me a direction where to look in order to find out what Xubuntu specific "thing" is running over, ruining if you please, the Xfce xfdesktop package doing its thing at boot up?
<cody-somerville> :S
<MaxFrames> that command's output is somehow greek to me :P
<vussvillem> I've filed a bug on that https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfdesktop4/+bug/275747
<favro> MaxFrames: copy/paste to terminal
<MaxFrames> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/67238
<favro> MaxFrames: | grep means filter the output and look fo lines with the following word in them
<favro> *for
<MaxFrames> yes, that I know :)
<favro> k
<MaxFrames> so I have intel_agp and agpgart
<MaxFrames> there seem to be a driver from Intel: http://downloadcenter.intel.com/filter_results.aspx?strTypes=all&ProductID=797&OSFullName=Linux*&lang=eng&strOSs=39&submit=Go%21
<favro> no man page for it here tho
<nikolam> kriplmaster, I think you should update 7.04 to 7.10 first, before going to 8.04 update
<TheSheep> MaxFrames: it's for distributions that didn't include it out-of-the-box
<MaxFrames> the OS runs very well and fast on my system (PIII 733, 128 MB RAM) except for videos which are stuttering
<favro> vussvillem: can you rephrase you're question?
<TheSheep> MaxFrames: from thier release notes: When installing Linux on a new system, you should always check the supported hardware list
<TheSheep> included with the Linux distribution. New Linux distributions may include out of the box support for
<TheSheep> the chipset you are using. In that case, the installation instructions and software provided with the
<TheSheep> distribution should be used. The software and instructions described here are to be used as a
<TheSheep> reference for adding support for Intel® 810 and 815 chipsets to distributions that do not already
<TheSheep> support these chipsets, or for developers of Linux products.
<TheSheep> oops, sorry, didn't think it was so much
<favro> it was interesting reading
<favro> the intel 810/815 chips are pretty basic
<powercord> hello everyone! somebody pls help me install xubuntu on mac mini g5
<favro> powercord: is that ppc?
<favro> or intel based?
<MaxFrames> g5 should be ppc
<MaxFrames> or am i losing sumthin'? :P
<favro> so #ubuntu-ppc maybe?
<powercord> yes its a ppc, i got the alt cd 8.10 download, i was also able to boot from it. the problem is during cd-detect, i can find /dev/cdrom
<favro> all I know is macs are overpriced...
<favro> powercord: that seems to be a common issue - try the folks that know in #ubuntu-ppc is my recommendation
<powercord> is that channel answers xubuntu as well?
<powercord> thanks
<favro> it should
<vussvillem> favro: what do I have to do to find out, what is running in the boot up that would have something to do with xfce desktop?
<powercord> thanks
<PsynoKhi0> when installing openoffice 3 on hardy , should I remove 2.4.1 first? if I remember correctly, writer had some deps with language files
<vussvillem> favro: with xfce desktop backdrop that is
<favro> vussvillem: that would be an X issue afaik - what is not happening/happening to give you issues?
<vussvillem> favro: when I boot up my computer and log into Xfce, my customized desktop background is in the left upper part (about 4/5) covered with Xubuntu 8.04 default backdrop picture. When I delete Xubuntu 8.04 default backdrop picture completely from my system, that 4/5 is covered with blue area:) I can resolve the problem by restarting X
<TheSheep> vussvillem: is that an intel graphics card?
<favro> vussvillem: TheSheep is wise :)
<kriplmaster> great success
<kriplmaster> my system is up to date
<TheSheep> \o/
<favro> kriplmaster: well done :)
<vussvillem> TheSheep: Ati Radeon 9000
<TheSheep> vussvillem: on my intel I had a funny issue -- the tv out of my card, which is not even available on the box, was enabled and set to resolution smaller than the default. This resulted in the system displaying two backgrounds -- one for lcd and one for tbv out, and also displayng the panels wring (for the smaller tv out)
<TheSheep> vussvillem: disabling tv out in xorg.conf helped
<TheSheep> vussvillem: does this sound familiar?
<vussvillem> TheSheep: You're genious! I do have tv out enabled in xorg.conf. Furthermore, I was not absolutely sure, but I kind of a remembered that I did not have that issue at some time in the past, it can be about at the time when I hadn't had edited the xorg.conf for tv-out!
<kriplmaster> meh
<kriplmaster> if i type lsb_release it still says 7.04 feisty
<kriplmaster> i guess i still have the same version only updated one
<favro> how did you update?
<kriplmaster> clicking thru application > system > update manager
<favro> oops - upgrade
<kriplmaster> yea
<kriplmaster> damn semantics
<aLeSD_> hi all
<kriplmaster> upgrade =! update
<aLeSD_> what about the new 8.10 and eeepc 701 ?
<aLeSD_> is it better the 8.04 ?
<favro> maybe try in #eeepc ?
<aLeSD_> ok
<aLeSD_> mmm
<aLeSD_> a general question: where I could find the utility to burn a xubuntu image in the menu ?
<TheSheep> aLeSD_: multimedia->brasero disc burning
<TheSheep> aLeSD_: you should also see the option whe you right-click on the .iso file
<aLeSD_> thnaks
<aLeSD_> TheSheep: I mean to burn xubuntu on an USBdrive
<TheSheep> !install | aLeSD_
<ubottu> aLeSD_: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<TheSheep> aLeSD_: there should be some howto
<aLeSD_> thanks
<nunu> Hi, I'm having problems with the automount with dvd and cdrom devices. I can't even mount them manually :/ can anyone give me some hints? (Installed xubuntu-alternate and need to get it working for a total n00b =) )
<nunu> I already figured a way to get the usb devices of my friend to automount, but the cd and dvd devices refuse to listen to me =)
<PsynoKhi0> nunu: what did you do to try and mount them manually?
<nunu> mount /dev/cdrom (tried it with /dev/dvd and /dev/sr0 or so) /mnt/
<favro> does the cd/dvd show in    sudo lshw   ?
<nunu> yes
<PsynoKhi0> nunu: mount as root? or with sudo in front?
<nunu> as sr0 or so I think,.. sry I have no access to the pc atm
<nunu> I did it with sudo
<nunu> tried
<PsynoKhi0> ok
<PsynoKhi0> what cd was in the drive  when you tried?
<nunu> a video dvd
<PsynoKhi0> hmm
<nunu> tried an audio cd aswell
<PsynoKhi0> and a data cd?
<nunu> had none with be yesterday, I'll try that later
<PsynoKhi0> the alternate cd would do :)
<nunu> damn ^^
<PsynoKhi0> might only be the autplay that doesn't kick in
<PsynoKhi0> autoplay*
<nunu> didn't think about that :D
<PsynoKhi0> :P
<nunu> the autoplay ...
<PsynoKhi0> for your audio and video disks
<nunu> is that hal somehow ?
<PsynoKhi0> did you try to play the audio CD from e.g. totem?
<nunu> yes thats what I'm trying to get to work .. so where could I start my search for getting that to work ?
<nunu> I tried yes, but I'm not quite used to totem
<PsynoKhi0> VLC?
<nunu> I'm gonna do it with ripperX today
<nunu> vlc is not installed by default is it ?
<PsynoKhi0> nope
<nunu> so you can't think of some kind of deamon thats not started or so ?
<PsynoKhi0> but VLC and Mplayer are 2 apps I usually install at once on fresh ubuntus, coz you get lotsa codecs along
<PsynoKhi0> that and xubuntu-restricted-extras
<PsynoKhi0> if yu don't have them then your dvd will most probably not play no matter what
<nunu> if I ain't got the extras ? or the codecs ?
<PsynoKhi0> because of (I think) licensing issues, DVD playback cannot ship with ubuntu cds
<PsynoKhi0> nunu: most extras
<favro> !codecs
<PsynoKhi0> mostly*
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<PsynoKhi0> nunu: so my first guess would be to get updated on that front
<PsynoKhi0> and start from there
<nunu> but it diddn't seem to be a codec problem .. because that video dvd din't even mount (its more a data dvd than a video dvd a think...)
<nunu> ok thx
<PsynoKhi0> gah make up your mind! :D
<favro> it "might" be the h/ware
<nunu> And there is another little thing I wanted to ask. my friend told me that his mouse did weird stuff by itself, are there any remote control deamons active by default ?
<nunu> the hardware seemed to be ok ... at least I could install without problems
<favro> k
<kriplmaster> test
<favro> kriplmaster: fail
<nunu> :D
<kriplmaster> lolz
<favro> hehe
<nunu> great -.- now my own system refuses to play music :D that needs to be done first :D
<kriplmaster> just get mplayer
<kriplmaster> it plays everyhing and anything
<nunu> no I'm sticking to mpd an gmpc
<nunu> just for normal playback =)
<Ben_Cs> hello
<nunu> hi
<favro> nunu: do you get an error playing music?
<Ben_Cs> how do i install J2EE in xubuntu?
<nunu> was just an mistake by updating etc =) (I use gentoo btw so don't support me :D )
<favro> hehe :)
<nunu> :)
<favro> Ben_Cs: what is j2ee meant to be?
<Ben_Cs> favro: J2EE is Java SDK Enterprise Edition.
<favro> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<favro> all I know about that
<Ben_Cs> favro: ok but i don't know if its Standard Edition or Enterprise Edition
<favro> Ben_Cs: and you know more about java then I do...
<Ben_Cs> ok thanks
<favro> sorry I can't help more
<favro> ...
<Ben_Cs> that's ok
<kriplmaster> restarting brb with 7.10
<kriplmaster> yay
<kriplmaster> 7.10 gutsy
<favro> :)
<kriplmaster> meh
<kriplmaster> still cant get ff3 to work
<TheSheep> kriplmaster: nfs filesystem?
<kriplmaster> sorry noob here not familiar with linux lingo (yet)
<TheSheep> ah, then probably not
<TheSheep> what's wrong?
<kriplmaster> i upgraded to gutsy
<kriplmaster> then downloaded and unpacked ff3
<kriplmaster> when i try to execute it
<kriplmaster> it opens the embeded version of ff
<kriplmaster> 2.0.0.17
<TheSheep> you think they would know how to intsall it on #firefox?
<favro> ~/.mozilla might be getting inthe way maybe
<TheSheep> usually the 'firefox' is just a script that finds and runs 'firefox-bin'
<kriplmaster> ok i got adblock installed succesfully
<wormsxulla_> kriplmaster: if you installed firefox in a firefox folder, do ./firefox -profilemanager (no instance of firefox running at that time)
<wormsxulla_> oops
<leszek_fh> hi
<leszek_fh> is catfish fully localized ? because i only got the close button localized here
<oncl0ud9> hey guys, how do I remove the sessions in xubuntu?
<cody-somerville> oncl0ud9, Sure
<cody-somerville> oncl0ud9, Applications > Settings > Settings Manager > Sessions
<cody-somerville> Just disable them in there
<oncl0ud9> yeah I have it disabled there
<oncl0ud9> but even when I reboot
<oncl0ud9> it still loads up
<cody-somerville> You can delete your session
<oncl0ud9> I dont see it there
<cody-somerville> remove ~./cache/sessions and logout/login with the "Save Sessions for future logins" unchecked.
<oncl0ud9> do I remove that directory?
<oncl0ud9> or do I remove the contents?
<cody-somerville> the contents
<zchef2k> i am having trouble setting up gfxboot on 64 bit intrepid
<zchef2k> a bunch of non ascii stuff
<zchef2k> i suppose thats a binary file?
<oncl0ud9> is there a fix for the laptop ethernet card issue?
<Snyper`> Needs some help, long story short i had a working 8.04 system and desided to upgrade to 8.10 which ended up not being able to boot past
<Snyper`> ~ SCSI device sda: write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
<Snyper`> some where around that
<Snyper`> tried a 8.10 alternate cd with the same result, 8.04 alternate cd same result
<Snyper`> i HAVE narrowed it down to my on board htp366 controler
<oncl0ud9> I am back to version 8.04 because 8.10 I lose network connectivity
<Snyper`> but wont weird is that i can no longer use my HDD on the controler
<Snyper`> my old 8.04-1 desktop cd works fine.. i can test and install
<Snyper`> but when i reboot the same result
<Snyper`> parted live cd also had no trouble seeing the drive
<Snyper`> if i unplug the drive from the htp366 controller and plug it into IDE1 everything works just fine
<Snyper`> i might not have made it clear though that before i made the mistake of upgrading to 8.10 --- 8.04-1 worked just fine on the htp366 controller
<utomega> Hey!
<Snyper`> Hey!
<utomega> I'm having problems with xubuntu8.10(i guess it's the stable one), I lost my taskbars
<utomega> or you know, the two bars top and bottom one
<Snyper`> well im sure your not the only one
<utomega> worked fine for days, logged out(totem crashed) and then - gone.
<utomega> Do you know how I could get them back?
<Snyper`> in no way am i going to bash 8.10.. but there seems tobe alot of issues with it
<utomega> :(
<oncl0ud9> yeap u got that right
<Snyper`> if i would have looked at the forum before upgrading.... i wouldnt have
<utomega> I installed it even the stable one was released :(, somekind of test version
<utomega> before*
<Snyper`> utomega : donno if this will help but i think you can laungh the taskbar manager tool and readd them back
<utomega> hmm, I wonder where I can find the tasbar manager tool :O? I managed to get Application menu for my mouse right-click
<Snyper`> from the live cd it looks like xfce4-panel
<Snyper`> also using a 9" monitor so its kind hard to see
<pyntix> xubuntu can't find both my soundcards in my computer anymore, and i don't understand why. i'm using 6.06
<TheSheep> anymore?
<pyntix> yesterday, vlc, alsamixer and xfce's volume controller (the one in the panel) found it
<pyntix> now they only find the one in the motherboard
<TheSheep> what did you change?
<pyntix> i installed openbox, pypanel and some more small openbox-related packages...
<TheSheep> nothing related to kernel, sound or bios settings?
<pyntix> hmm
<pyntix> http://paste.ubuntu.com/67406/
<pyntix> that's all i installed
<TheSheep> pyntix: that's not it
<TheSheep> pyntix: does lspci show both cards?
<pyntix> 0000:00:07.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C686 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 20)
<pyntix> 0000:00:0c.0 Multimedia audio controller: Ensoniq ES1371 [AudioPCI-97] (rev 06)
<pyntix> that's what 'lspci | grep audio' returns
<TheSheep> pyntix: does lsmod show that you have modules for both cards loaded?
<TheSheep> pyntix: I don't know their exact names, but should be easy to guess
<TheSheep> btw
<TheSheep> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<pyntix> TheSheep: i can only find one of the cards in lsmod
<pyntix> TheSheep: not the one i want to use
<TheSheep> pyntix: have a look in 'dmesg | less' and see if there are any errors related to your sound card
<pyntix> wow, that's a long list... i think i found where it found the wrong soundcard
<pyntix> TheSheep: http://paste.ubuntu.com/67419/     i found something
<TheSheep> pyntix: yeah, no idea what that means though, I guess this is where you google
<pyntix> ok, thanks
<GriFF3n> Hello everyone
<GriFF3n> I just installed xfce in ubuntu but all the text is really small. I tried going to "Systems - Preference - Appearance", but there is no Preference section. Any ideas?
<TheSheep> system -> settings manager -> user intrafce  and change dpi
<GriFF3n> no settings manager either sheep
<frenzy42> does anyone here have experience with setting up VNC
<GriFF3n> found it under settings
<GriFF3n> thanks TheSheep!!!
<frenzy42> ﻿ does anyone here have experience with setting up VNC
<zoredache> !repeat | frenzy42
<ubottu> frenzy42: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<frenzy42> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<zoredache> !anyone | frenzy42
<ubottu> frenzy42: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<TheSheep> !botabuse
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<Grey_Loki_> !!
<Grey_Loki_> Damn, I was hoping to get another amusing factoid.
<zoredache> cowsay-#ubuntu-offtopic
<zoredache> ah... must not work here...
<zoredache> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<pyntix> where does xfce's default menu save it's configuration? i've got xubuntu 6.06
<Ben_Cs> hello
<Ben_Cs> i have a directory for samba network mount, and after upgrading this mount disapears after several minutes after booting. the ls -la gives: d?????????  ? ?     ?          ?                ? network
<Ben_Cs> please help!
<Ben_Cs> upgrading to Intrepid that is
<Ben_Cs> hello?
<Ben_Cs> hello
<Ben_Cs> cody here?
<cody-somerville> Yes.
<Ben_Cs> cody i need some serious help:
<Ben_Cs> after upgrading to 8.10 my samba mount crashes after several seconds. trying reaccess the mount gives: Transport endpoint is not connected.    umount and running fusesmb /home/..... mounts again for several seconds and then crashes again. please help!
<extremelyspec> DOES anyone else have a problem with xubuntu installation freezing right after the progressbar loads and only a mouse appear?
<cody-somerville> extremelyspec, how much ram do you have?
<extremelyspec> 1024mb
<extremelyspec> it runs ubuntu/kubuntu 8.04 fine
<Ben_Cs> how do i know the owner of a file?
<extremelyspec> try to steal it and see who tries to stop you, I dont know.
<Ben_Cs> cody-somerville: i stumbled upon this but i don't quite get the problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=304131&page=5&highlight=xubuntu
<Ben_Cs> it just looks the simptomps are mostly the same
<Ben_Cs> no help for me?
<cody-somerville> Ben_Cs, I'm not sure what the problem would be.
<Ben_Cs> cody-somerville: did you look at the link i gave above? the simptomps look somewhat like mine
<Ben_Cs> and the problem is like i said above
<Ben_Cs> .
<Ben_Cs> nothing?
<Ben_Cs> cody-somerville: since you're a xubuntu developer could you please comment on this post: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=304131&highlight=xubuntu&page=14
<Ben_Cs> ?
<cody-somerville> Ben_Cs, I'll have to do so after work.
<Ben_Cs> would you remember?
<thismamacooks200> I made a package list using "dpkg --get-selections>ips" but "dpkg --set-selections<ips" isn't working
<Ben_Cs> are there any programs new in xubuntu 8.10 that may conflict with Thunar and thus kill/brake fusesmb?
<cody-somerville> No
<cody-somerville> Try getting a backtrace
<Ben_Cs> cody-somerville: i found a bug with symptomps like mine when running Thunar and fam at the same time
<Ben_Cs> but i don't have fam installed
<Ben_Cs> cody-somerville: i sent you an e-mail detailing the problem
<cody-somerville> I read it
<Ben_Cs> so not using thunar doesn't kill fusesmb connection. A Thunar issue then? Weird i didn't have it in 8.04. especially since the xfce version is the same. Leading to think that something in 8.10 went wrong?
<Ben_Cs> Was thinking to go back to 8.04 and wait to next LTS. Or wait till you or someone will solve the problem?
<Ben_Cs> "you" is cody-somerville.
<cody-somerville> Ben_Cs, You
<cody-somerville> erm
<cody-somerville> I need more information to be able to debug.
<Ben_Cs> cody-somerville: what do you need to know exactly?
<cody-somerville> Ben_Cs, I need a traceback
<Ben_Cs> cody-somerville: i'm not very advanced in linux. can you explain what kind of traceback? for just running thunar?
<fancheta> hello?
<TheSheep> hi fancheta
<Ben_Cs> cody-somerville: I got it! 8.10 uses a new version of fusesmb right? So read this: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=497572
<Ben_Cs> cody-somerville: The question is why the %^&$ is ubuntu stable uses unstable fusesmb version?!
<bluespuke> hi
<bluespuke> someone could help me out with my usb-headset
<bluespuke> plz?
<bluespuke> noone?
<TheSheep> bluespuke: you have to ask a question
<bluespuke> i have a new usb-headset (Trust HS-4200) and it's well recognized by "cat /proc/asound/cards" but i can't cofigure my xubuntu to play sound on it...
<bluespuke> i allready changed the device in the system manager but still nothing, sound is coming out by the speakers :(
<floating> whats the easiest way to upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10 ?
<TheSheep> bluespuke: in what app?
<TheSheep> !upgrade | floating
<ubottu> floating: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<bluespuke> rythmbox, vlc,... any app
<Ben_Cs> TheSheep: you work with cody in xubuntu?
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs: not really
<floating> should i go on to upgrade to 8.10, as i have some warning signs appearing on topright panel often, because i have had some problems with repos for a while now
<Ben_Cs> ok
<bluespuke> i do't know what cody is (sry, i'm new to ubuntu since 2-3 weeks)
<bluespuke> ok, that wasn't for me^^
<TheSheep> bluespuke: cody-somerville is the xubuntu team leader
<bluespuke> is there no miracle app to configure sound cards?
<TheSheep> bluespuke: I think it's not centralized in xubuntu, each application has its own settings
<bluespuke> can i install something to do that?
<TheSheep> bluespuke: you could also create .asound file and define defaults tere
<bluespuke> or should i think about switching to ubuntu?
<TheSheep> http://alsa.opensrc.org/home/w/org/opensrc/alsa/index.php?title=.asoundrc
<Ben_Cs> cody-somerville: till the fusesmb fixed the next package should be used instead: smbnetfs
<bluespuke> ty TheSheep
<bluespuke> ok, now i have my headset giving me sound (trough rythmbox) by setting it in .asoundrc, but the volume control in my panel (and the integrated volume control in the headset) doesn't modify the volume of the headset :(
<TheSheep> bluespuke: isn't there a meu to change the card
<bluespuke> TheSheep: you mean in the settings manager?
<bluespuke> i tried that way but it didn't do anything :(
<TheSheep> bluespuke: no, in the mixer app
<TheSheep> bluespuke: you could also try alsoamixer with -c parameter and the name of the card
<Grey_Loki> I'll ask here as well, since i'm running Xubuntu and #ubuntu seems quite busy (C+P incoming):
<Grey_Loki> Hmm, so i'm getting an error about X not being able to load the nvidia kernel module when I first start my machine, and I get booted to safe graphics mode. A bit of googling, and I think my problem may be that the nvidia driver i'm trying to use is compiled for a kernel version higher than what i'm using (2.6.24-18-generic, says uname). Update Manager says there're no updates for my system, though it appears i'm running an outdated kernel.
<Grey_Loki> Oh, and the second bit - is there a way to force an update, or should I be looking for another solution?
#xubuntu 2008-11-05
<Star568> hi folks, i am new to ubuntu, what xbuntun good at compare with the regular ubuntu?
<Star568> any more details about the two version?
<dawalker> hello everyone
<ball> iPlayer needs its bottom kicked
<Guma> I installed gcc and g++ but when I try to build simple C program I get error message "error: ‘atoi’ was not declared in this scope"
<Guma> what package do I need to install?
<ushimitsudoki> Anyone having problems with windows "disappearing" after running a fullscreen OpenGL app? If I switch to compiz, they re-appear, but under xfwm4 they are "invisible" although they do show up on middle click and with alt-tab? Can't find anything on this when I search. Did not happen in 8.04.
<kattollikisd> Can someone here tell me if xubuntu is very dificult if I put it next to GNOME?
<mijanebuntu> guys i just installed 8.04, and even tho i  installed flash, i ran intoa prob that vids won't play... you tube page says i have to enable java, but i checkd and java is enabled...
<R1cochet> mijanebuntu: there some packs that you need to install through synaptic after a fresh install of xubuntu
<R1cochet> mijanebuntu: did you install from live cd?
<mijanebuntu> R1cochet: yes from live cd, actually ubuntu
<mijanebuntu> R1cochet: just noticed something else weird too, is that i had chatzilla in the tray while i was doing other things, and even tho you answerd me by name, it din't alert me
<mijanebuntu> R1cochet: what other packages, and where can i find info about that, i don't ever remember having to install auxilliary packages to make flash work
<dentex> Hi, info about acerone xubuntu 8.10?
<dentex> alternate o desktop xubuntu for acer one 110L?
<spaetz> Hi all. What do people use to manage multiple monitors in xubuntu?
<spaetz> My wife has an ee pc and I don't want her to force the xrandr command line syntax
<spaetz> I have been searching the wiki and the forums but haven't found a good solution.
<favro> !dualhead | spaetz
<ubottu> spaetz: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<spaetz> ubottu: thanks, I'll have a look over there
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<favro> there is the #eeepc channel as well
<spaetz> err, thanks favro :-)
<favro> hehe
<favro> !xinerama
<ubottu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<R1cochet> trying to install screensaver and keep getting errors
<R1cochet> can som1 Please help
<TheSheep> R1cochet: what errors? and ow do you do it?
<R1cochet> TheSheep: following directions from: http://linux.softpedia.com/get/Desktop-Environment/Screensavers/Matrix-GL-Screensaver-1004.shtml
<R1cochet> and i get: cp: cannot create regular file `/usr/share/applnk/System/ScreenSavers/KMatrix_gl.desktop': No such file or directory
<R1cochet> ...
<R1cochet> cp: cannot create regular file `/usr/share/applnk-mdk/.hidden/ScreenSavers/KMatrix_gl.desktop': No such file or directory
<R1cochet> Install complete
<R1cochet> but its not complete £aughing Ôut £oud
<knome> öhm
<R1cochet> so i log in as root with sudo su
<R1cochet> then navigate to the temp folder i extracted files too
<R1cochet> then try to run the install command: ./matrix_gl -install
<TheSheep> R1cochet: sudo apt-get install xscreensaver-data-extra
<R1cochet> TheSheep: doing now
<R1cochet> ok got it
<R1cochet> im in screensaver manager now
<R1cochet> what am i looking for?
<TheSheep> GLMatrix
<R1cochet> i already have that 1
<R1cochet> the one im trying to install is a diff one
<R1cochet> GLMatrix ships w/ xubuntu i believe
<TheSheep> yes, sorry, I thought you wanted that
<TheSheep> R1cochet: well, obviously the installer is broken, it should use 'install' instead of 'cp', you can report a bug to the developer
<R1cochet> developer of xubuntu or the screensaver?
<TheSheep> of the screensaver, xubuntu has nothing to do with it
<R1cochet> ok Thank ¥ou
<R1cochet> TheSheep: is it ok to install kscreensaver?
<TheSheep> I'm not sure
<TheSheep> well, it's ok to install it, nothing will break
<R1cochet> ok
<R1cochet> Thank ¥ou again
<TheSheep> but it's some work to make it work instead of the gnome-screensaver
<R1cochet> oh
<R1cochet> i just wanted the screensavers themselves not the app
<R1cochet> i take it then the screensavers are the same but for KDE instead?
<TheSheep> I'm not sure whether they are compatible
<R1cochet> all good
<R1cochet> one last thing
<R1cochet> TheSheep: §orry froze up
<R1cochet> theres a screensaver called Pictures folder
<R1cochet> where do u find this folder to add pics to it?
<TheSheep> hmm... the package screensaver-default-images puts some images in /usr/share/backgrounds
<R1cochet> aww Thank ¥ou much
<bluespuke> hi
<bluespuke> i have one more question, this time about hotpluging
<bluespuke> i follow this guide: http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php/Hotplugging_USB_audio_devices_(Howto)
<bluespuke> one moment (at the end) they use a folder called /etc/hotplug/, i don't have this folder. should i create it or does it come from a package i didn't install?
<Ad0> shouldn't come with the hotplug package?
<Ad0> maybe you can just make it
<bluespuke> is this package standart in xubuntu?
<bluespuke> ok i created the folder, hotplug should be installed because my USB-stick works fine
<Indoctrine> I have a PNG I wish to set as a splash screen, how do I go about this?
<TheSheep> !splash
<ubottu> To change the Gnome splash screen, use !gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<TheSheep> meh, that's wrong for xubuntu :/
<TheSheep> Indoctrine: the boot splash?
<TheSheep> !usplash
<ubottu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<Indoctrine> Ummm, the one that has options for in Settings Manager.
<TheSheep> Indoctrine: ah, then just select a splash that takes images, and configure it to use your image
<Indoctrine> TheSheep: How?
<TheSheep> Indoctrine: for example, select 'simple', then click on 'configure', thre check 'use custom image' and below that select teh image to use
<Indoctrine> Ah
<Indoctrine> Thanks much
<Indoctrine> I tried editing Balou
<Indoctrine> And it told me to install a theme. :p
<Ben_Cs> hello
<Ben_Cs> i don't know what changes were made but just editing xorg.conf doesn't add another keboard layout. please help
<mijanebuntu> help please.  installd 8.04 with flash 10, no vid and sound, uninstalled 10 replaced with 9, still no vid, replaced flash 9 with gnash, and still no luck, can someone tell me what i may have done wrong?  someone askd me if i installed from live disk, yes, i did ...
<TheSheep> mijanebuntu: how did you install flash?
<mijanebuntu> TheSheep: with synaptic
<TheSheep> hrm, should work :/
<TheSheep> mijanebuntu: is that a 64 bit system?
<mijanebuntu> thats what i said :P
<mijanebuntu> actually this sys a favor for a friend, did him the favor of wiping vista home off his acer laptop last nite ... started at 10pm, and by the time i was done adding, tweaking, configuring, etc was finally putting it through paces at 2 am when i saw no dice with video/flash
<mijanebuntu> TheSheep: ooops, sorry, din't hear you.  uh .... hope not, i used the 386 live cd ... how can i check
<soren> What am I supposed to use for burning audio CD's in Xubuntu?
<soren> Ah, xfburn, obviously.
<romanov_> **hello, please how you can activate mouse multiple selection in xubuntu 8.10 desktop
<TheSheep> soren: brasero
<TheSheep> mijanebuntu: then irt's 32 bit
<TheSheep> romanov_: multiple selection?
<soren> TheSheep: Ah, thanks
<romanov_> **yes selecting more than one icon with mouse
<TheSheep> romanov_: just open the Desktop directory with thunar
<TheSheep> romanov_: and hold down ctrl when selecting
<mijanebuntu> TheSheep: its acer 3680 i found info here: http://reviews.cnet.com/laptops/acer-aspire-3680-2249/4507-3121_7-32416895.html?tag=mncol;psum  ...   so, 32 bit is right for the disk i used?
<TheSheep> mijanebuntu: yes
<romanov_> **no way to do this directly in the desktop ? (without thunar)
<TheSheep> romanov_: no
<TheSheep> romanov_: will be probably fixed in xfce 4.6
<romanov_> **ok thunks TheSheep
<mijanebuntu> hmmmm... so i wondr what the prob is then ... i brb, gotta take the dog out to the yard, he's scratching on the door
<R1cochet> TheSheep: where can i get xwinwrap for hardy x86? ive searched synaptic and the net
<R1cochet> but to no avail
<R1cochet> excuse me x64
<mijanebuntu> TheSheep: i just noticed the file size on the 386 iso is only 544 mb, is that right?
<mijanebuntu> R1cochet: wasn't that you that said there was some other files i had to download to make flash work on a livecd install of 8.04?
<mijanebuntu> TheSheep: how can i troubleshoot this prob, i promised my buddy to have his laptop back to him today ... arrrrgggghhhh :P
<R1cochet> mijanebuntu: yes it was me but i couldnt find which ones it was
<R1cochet> however try the website i believe thats where i saw it
<R1cochet> anyone: how do i stop a program in terminal?
<mijanebuntu> R1cochet: xkill or killall
<mijanebuntu> i did a search on : acer aspire 3680 ubuntu flash problems  and din't seem to get any relevant return
<R1cochet> mijanebuntu: if i use either of those how will it know what to kill?
<mijanebuntu> R1cochet: type xkill into the terminal, then the cursor will turn into a skull and crossbones or an 'x', move it up into the window bar of the program you want to kill and click
<R1cochet> mijanebuntu: Thank ¥ou
<R1cochet> mijanebuntu: did you try the xubuntu website to search for the unincluded packs?
<R1cochet> mijanebuntu: or did you try to update or add plugin throught firefox?
<R1cochet> mijanebuntu: i just checked synaptic for "nonfree" and i see that i have "flashplugin-nonfree" installed
<R1cochet> try that
<R1cochet> i know i had the same issue you are having when i installed while back but forgot what i did, also some1 in here helped me
<mijanebuntu> R1cochet: what do you mean add plugin through firefox, are you talking about as a firefox 'addon'?
<R1cochet> yea i was but look in synaptic first for flashplugin-nonfree
<R1cochet> nope i found it =)
<mijanebuntu> TheSheep: if i want to try swfdec out, do i have to uninstall flash first?  prolly yes, huh?
<R1cochet> mijanebuntu: its xubuntu-restricted-extras
<R1cochet> thats the pack you need when u do fresh install
<R1cochet> type "extras" in search tab, it should be last package
<R1cochet> £aughing Ôut £oud what a great name "vistakiller"
<R1cochet> mijanebuntu hope that helps i gotta get some rest now have to wake in 2hrs
<web_knows> hi
<R1cochet> hi
<R1cochet> what does the web know? wikipedia is not reliable
<deoks> R1cochet: Why?
<deoks> Many wikipedia articles contains loads of references and sources for addional information.
<R1cochet> because any jackass can go in there and add/edit/remove information
<R1cochet> if you were to write a paper in college they wont accept wikipedia as a source
<soren> Sure they will.
<R1cochet> im not saying the info is wrong just that its not always reliable
<R1cochet> no they wont man
<soren> They will and they have.
<R1cochet> maybe yours has
<soren> It totally depends on the type of information.
<soren> Just like any jackass can edit wikipedia articles, he can also write crap on his own and post it as a pdf. That's exactly as unreliable.
<R1cochet> £aughing Ôut £oud how is that the same?
<R1cochet> anyways im off to bed
<soren> You're claiming that wikipedia is unreliable because anyone can edit it, and I'm pointing out that that is not a unique characteristic for Wikipedia.
<soren> Anything that was ever written was written by some jackass who might be full of crap.
<soren> Or not.
<soren> There's no way to know except by reading it and validating it.
<soren> I studied math. We'd use Wikipedia all the time to find theories, and then we'd go prove them in our papers. I don't see any problem with that at all.
<soren> On the other hand, we spent at least twenty minutes during each and every lecture discussing where and how our text books were wrong in one way or the other.
<soren> Just because some publisher thinks your stuff is valuable enough to cut down trees, slice them up, and tattoo them doesn't mean you're right.
<soren> My point is that Wikipedia might not be reliable, but in practice, it turns out to be as reliable as most other things.
<soren> "any jackass can edit stuff on wikipedia" is really just an extension to the concept of peer review.
<TheSheep> lots of vanity press print shops around, that will print anything
<soren> Even well respected publishers publish books full of errors.
<soren> TheSheep: ..but you're absolutely right.
<TheSheep> anyways, it's a little offtopic here
<alangordon> hi
<alangordon> hi i am new to this so plz be patient, i have just installed the latest xubuntu on an old Toshiba satellite pro 4600. I previousely had puppy linux on it with a display using xorg of 1024 x 800 but the best i can get with xubuntu is 800 x 600, anyone please help, the card is a cyberBlade /xp
<mijanebuntu> TheSheep: have you had any other thoughts about what might be ailing flash on fresh install of 8.04?  i gotta get to bottom of this...  don't get any seemingly relevant returns on search
<TheSheep> mijanebuntu: no idea, you migth try running firefox from terminal and looking for any warning messages
<mijanebuntu> thats for anyone who might know whats causing my probs on this fresh install of 8.04, can't get vids to play ... tried flash 9, 10, gnash, and swfdec, and NOTHING ... heeeelllllllpppp :P
<TheSheep> mijanebuntu: btw, maybe you also need to install some codecs?
<mijanebuntu> TheSheep: you mean just start firefox from term?
<TheSheep> mijanebuntu: yeah
<mijanebuntu> TheSheep: how would i know what codecs?  don't get any particular error messages .. when i go to a youtube page it just advises me to 'get the latest version of flash'
<mijanebuntu> TheSheep: what is the difference between starting firefox with the term as opposed to the menu?
<SharkyPL> hello
<SharkyPL> can somebody tell me how to check what am I connected to in my network?
<knome> ?
<SharkyPL> the NetworkManager is a complete failure
<SharkyPL> it can connect me to everything I want
<SharkyPL> but I have no idea how to check what address am I using
<SharkyPL> what address am I connected to
<SharkyPL> and I need to know it, because I have no idea what address my router is using
<SharkyPL> is there any way
<SharkyPL> to check what IP am I using and what IP am I connected to in my network?
<SharkyPL> hmm, I guess not
<knome> ifconfig
<knome> from terminal
<SharkyPL> I see
<SharkyPL> but it still doesn't provide me with information
<SharkyPL> what IP am I connected to
<charlie-tca> SharkyPL: you can go to http://whatismyip.com to find your ip
<SharkyPL> charlie-tca, I know, but I mean in my network
<SharkyPL> I have a router I am connected to
<charlie-tca> knome knows
<knome> SharkyPL, on ipconfig, "inet addr" is your ip on the network
<SharkyPL> my address is 192.168.1.101, that's what I can see in ifconfig
<knome> SharkyPL, so what do you *want* to know?
<SharkyPL> what address am I connected to
<TheSheep> SharkyPL: try 'mtr some-extrenal-address-here'
<TheSheep> SharkyPL: it will show you the path of your packages
<TheSheep> SharkyPL: for example, mtr google.com
<SharkyPL> TheSheep, you tell me I have to check every address from 192.168.1.1 to 192.168.1.255 ?
<SharkyPL> ohh, lemme see
<SharkyPL> I can see only home.gateway
<burim1> hello
<SharkyPL> and then my ISP servers
<TheSheep> SharkyPL: that's all there is
<TheSheep> SharkyPL: try 'host home.gateway' now
<SharkyPL> TheSheep - :O!
<SharkyPL> I am very thankful for your help
<SharkyPL> and for knome and charlie-tca's help
<SharkyPL> that was too easy
<burim1> im not sure xubuntu is the cause but since i installed it, my keyboard s not being recognized during the early stages of the computer's startup, which means i cant access the bios configuration or use the boot menu, any ideas how i can get the keyboard to work earlier ?
<SharkyPL> still, I would love to find a way to implement these features in Network Applet, as it's nice, but it doesn't provide me with information on what address I'm using and what address I'm connected to
<SharkyPL> burim1, is it connected to PS/2 port, or USB port?
<TheSheep> SharkyPL: right-click on it and select 'connection information'
<TheSheep> SharkyPL: it shows it all, at least in 8.10
<SharkyPL> oh for FSM sake! I'm feeling so blind right now...
<TheSheep> burim1: in bios settings enable 'usb legacy support'
<TheSheep> burim1: or something like that
<TheSheep> hrmm... wait, but you cannot access it
<SharkyPL> it does, it surely shows every information I was looking for
<burim1> its usb
<TheSheep> burim1: make sure you connected the keyboard to the right ps/2 socket, there are two, one green and one violet, use the violet one
<burim1> but i cant get into the bios
<SharkyPL> burim1, I think you should use the PS/2 one (borrow one), and enable the USB Legacy Support
<TheSheep> burim1: I'm sure it's not caused by xubuntu
<SharkyPL> then the USB one should work
<burim1> ehmehm i should have a usb-ps2 adapter lying somewhere around
<SharkyPL> burim1, try it, then apply the Legacy Support and it should be working
<stefan__> hey, i'm using xubuntu hardy and don't get an 'upgrade to intrepid' option in update manager (set release upgrade to "normal releases") - any ideas?
<charlie-tca> stefan__: use this - http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<stefan__> charlie-tca: already did that.
<stefan__> charlie-tca: but it seems to be a proxy issue
<stefan__> charlie-tca: i'll try messing with those settings and report back if i fail :) - thanks
<charlie-tca> I see. That has worked for me on three systems.
<SharkyPL> hello, sorry for interrupting again
<SharkyPL> but I have a question regarding video drivers
<SharkyPL> when I install fglrx, I can't see anything, as xorg starts in a very weird resolution and refresh rate
<SharkyPL> which none of my monitors can handle
<SharkyPL> thus, I can't change the resolution
<SharkyPL> is there any way to change the resolution using terminal?
<SharkyPL> the core resolution, the one that the welcome screen (where you put username and password) runs at
<SharkyPL> I've read something about xrandr 1.2 controlling the core resolution now, and I've read the displayconfig-gtk was deleted because it didn't support it
<SharkyPL> so I have no idea what kind of application should I use to change my display and graphics properties
<SharkyPL> GUI or terminal-based
<charlie-tca> what video card do you have?
<SharkyPL> Radeon 9800SE, I have used envy to install the drivers
<charlie-tca> There is a bug 284408 about fglrx causing problems in 8.10
<SharkyPL> and they do work, but xorg boots in resolution which my monitor can't handle
<SharkyPL> let me google it
<SharkyPL> I can't see any information about resolution
<SharkyPL> I have to investigate further
<SharkyPL> but before I do
<SharkyPL> could you please tell me any way of changing the startup resolution
<SharkyPL> by terminal?
<SharkyPL> because it doesn't happen with fglrx only, vesa causes that too sometimes after xfix
<SharkyPL> I'm confused... fglrx is the ATi - official driver. but here's the information about ati - open source drivers. do they have directrendering 3d support?
<SharkyPL> because if yes, then there's no point in using buggy fglrx
<_pingu> How do i enable composite support in X, using Hardy Heron? Want to have a transparent panel but don't know how :(
<charlie-tca> _pingu: Applications -> Settings -> Settings manager -> Window Manager Tweaks
<charlie-tca> last tab
<charlie-tca> SharkyPL: I don'know
<SharkyPL> charlie-tca, I will try the "ati" driver later and see how it works. thanks for your help, see you
<charlie-tca> no problem. %O
<ron_o> http://www.computerworld.com/action/article.do?command=viewArticleBasic&taxonomyName=linux_and_unix&articleId=9116787&taxonomyId=122&intsrc=kc_top
<ron_o> wikipedia going to Ubuntu
<nikolam> What will we do when most pf the world goes to Ubunutu? ;)
<nikolam> Hi, does anyone uses Linux software Raid here?
<nikolam> mdadm and so..
<zoredache> I do, why?
<nikolam> I just simulated failure of my second disk during work. Partition of secon disk is in raid1
<ron_o> ubuntu still isn't profitable, unfortunately.
<nikolam> So, just for a second system stopped and continued to work like nothing happend
<nikolam> After restart, I got NO warning message of ANY kind that second drive failed!
<ron_o> I heard the raid software is very slow, some say not. Which is it?
<nikolam> Raid is very ok.
<zoredache> nikolam: sure you did.  there where lots of messages in the kern.log
<nikolam> I use 2 hdds adn for dsome partitions raid1 and raid0 for the others
<zoredache> ron_o: software raid is slower then a really good hardware raid coontroller.  It is about the same, or sometimes faster then the fakeraid that is on many motherboards.
<nikolam> zoredache, so how does this helps me if i just continue to do everyday work?
<nikolam> Yes, i have fakeraid dmraid on motherboard, so i am using linux software raid
<ron_o> but it's not that bad though. I should have said "really" slower..
<nikolam> BUT kern.log does not warns user about  failed HDD ..
<nikolam> ron_o, I use raid1 to be on safe side, ok.
<zoredache> you can always look at /proc/mdstat
<nikolam> I am rebuilding it with mdadm /dev/md2 -a /dev/sdb6
<nikolam> But I I just reboot and continue to work, nothing will warn me that my drive has failed!
<zoredache> nikolam: in the past raid has been used a lot on the server side, and very little on the desktop.  I suspect most people are using snmp, or some other management tool to figure it out
<zoredache> nikolam: it is a reasonable complaint, I just not aware of anything you can do about it
<zoredache> unless you wanted to write yourself a script that monitors the system and emails you if there was a failure
<nikolam> zoredache, I can post a bug as a wishlist to Warn users about that. I think that every serious system should warn user about it.
<nikolam> zoredache, Maybe that kind of script should be working on every ubuntu that is using software raid
<zoredache> what would a warning look like to you?  You ARE being warned, just not in a way that you think to look at
<nikolam> With no difference between desktop environment that heshe uses
<nikolam> zore. Like some kind explanation, callout every time after logging in
<nikolam> Contact your administrator etc
<nikolam> It is also very interesting that if raid driva has faild, software raid does not try to repair it on next reboot
<nikolam> so i could live next few years in oblivion that i am using raid1
<zoredache> nikolam: how would it know which drive to add in as the spare?
<_pingu> Thank you charlie-tca
<charlie-tca> no problem.
<zoredache> say you had a failed drive and you couldn't replace it.  Then you plugged in a spare drive to make a backup....  If it automatically added that new drive to your raid, you would loose everything on it
<nikolam> That is what happend to me after first raid install, anyway, i used to use raid` with 1 disk coz after install second drive was not included in raid
<nikolam> Ok
<nikolam> That`s wjy we have those beautiful uuid`s ;)
<nikolam> Also Maybe that warning message would be enough
<nikolam> And to tell user what to do to wuicklt fix it
<nikolam> Like messages in synaptic, what to do in command line if packages are not in order
<nikolam> The question is how, would be the proper way to display warning
<nikolam> User can use Gnome, Kde, Xfce, Openbox, no X at all, etc..
<nikolam> And should all users be warned at login or just those with administrative or sudoer rights?
<nikolam> Will applications fail or wil system die if swap space is on the other HDD that stops working in the middle of the work?
<zoredache> if the drive your swap is on, fails, I would guess your system will most likely fail....  I haven't tried it though
<nikolam> I tried to swapoff previously but message was that it can`t be done
<zoredache> you tried it after the drive failed?
<nikolam> even when I released memory consumtion, it wouldn`t do swapoff.
<nikolam> no, before
<nikolam> I simulated drive failure.
<zoredache> you did it as root, right?
<nikolam> of the second drive.
<nikolam> yup
<nikolam> it aswered like, that it don`t had enough memory to turn off swap, something like that
<nikolam> swap tur off thing have nothing to do with failure test
<nikolam> I made swap also on raid device
<nikolam> I am thinking now to make it use 2 ordinary swap partitions
<nikolam> so I could have swap even if one drive fails
<zoredache> I don't think that would work, but I have never tried it
<nikolam> my swap is on raid0
<nikolam> i am thinking to kill raid partitions and have 2 ordinary swap aprtitions in fstab
<zoredache> ah, well that would probably fail too
<nikolam> so if one disk fail, second swap will continue to work
<zoredache> nikolam: but that still would most likely cause your system to fail, if a drive failes
<zoredache> nikolam: but what happens to all the programs that where in the swap on the failed drive?
<zoredache> if you want things to not fail, you would probably need to use a raid1, or just put a swapfile onto your other device
<_pingu> TheSheep, i just tried out AWN and the transparency works :-)
<_pingu> But how do i add the Xfce menu, places and time from panel to the Avn panel?
<_pingu> Anyone else knows?
<knome> !awn
<ubottu> Avant Window Navigator is a dock-like navigation bar for the Linux desktop that positions itself at the bottom of the screen. Homepage http://wiki.awn-project.org/ Awn-Manager can be found the Gutsy !backports repository and in Universe in Hardy
<knome> hmm
<R1cochet> _pingu: manually
<_pingu> So which binary f.e. do i have to add for the places icon, R1cochet?
<Ben_Cs> hello
<Ben_cs> hello
<sebsebseb> hello
<Ben_cs> if i want to install xubuntu on a pen drive, i install as a usual install but instead of HD i choose the pen drive?
<favro> !install | Ben_cs this should give a clue
<ubottu> Ben_cs this should give a clue: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Ben_cs> what's the difference between persistemt install and live usb install?
<FauLi> hi everybody, has anyone got a hint for me?
<FauLi> i'm trying to get my wifi running mit ndiswrapper
<favro> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<XFCEntral> Ben_cs: a persistent install will save your changes--so your settings and software persist, but with a livecd without persistance, those changes go away every time you shut it down
<FauLi> fine, but i have no clue where on my driver cd i could find my right .ini-file
<FauLi> there is like autostart.ini, whatever.ini but nothing seems to work :<
<Ben_cs> XFCEntral: ok
<FauLi> anyone got an idea about this? :/
<Ben_cs> i read that installing xubuntu on usb drive in the ussual way will shorten the drive's life. any other ways not to shorten it?
<Indoctrine> I don't regret leaving the familiar behind. :) Good bye gnome forever
<knome> \o/
<knome>  |
<knome> /'\
<Indoctrine> That doesn't show up right on Mibbit. :P
<knome> d'oh
<TheSheep> knome: bored?
<nikolam> Thats the spirit. And you can still use all gnome applet plugins with xfapplet :)
<knome> TheSheep, not really. ;)
<knome> drawing some drafts for a project
<Indoctrine> I really like xfce, it's minimal without losing functionality.
<knome> sure.
<nikolam> Indoctrine, it is lighter.
<Indoctrine> It's minimal compared to what I'm used to. :P
<Indoctrine> I went Windows -> Ubuntu -> Xubuntu.
<jarnos> In one way gnome is more productive than Xfce4: You can type in terminal and see what you are typing, while e.g. a Firefox session having several windows is starting.
<Indoctrine> I didn't find gnome was very good at that anyway.
<nikolam> Indoctrine, I have everything I need with xfce, personaly I never used Gnome and kde, more then tens of minutes. I Need ability to make panels just how i like them. And that is what xfca is doing. Power to customize.
<XFCEntral> yesss. the panels! :)
<Indoctrine> nikolam: Indeed, I like the ability to just change images to make your own themes.
<Bumphead> xfce is better than gnome, imo
<jarnos> Indoctrine: really. What kind of problems did you see?
<Indoctrine> Whereas in gnome, I needed to have a theme package
<Indoctrine> jarnos: It just didn't seem to multi-task too well - I've also seen my CPU and RAM usage halved.
<nikolam> jarnos, are you talking about transparent console window? start composite screen and turn transparent window in xfce4-terminal settings.
<zoredache> jarnos: what do you mean about using a terminal while firefox is starting?
<zoredache> I have several terminal windows open, and starting firefox doesn't impact my ability to work in those terminals
<Bumphead> what's the best terminal program to use in xfce?
<nikolam> zoredache, transparent background of the terminal window? :)
<XFCEntral> you don't use tabs? :P hehe
<Indoctrine> xfce4-terminal?
<Bumphead> i've just been using gnome-terminal
<Indoctrine> Erk
<nikolam> Bumphead, whatever you like :) Xubuntu comes with Terminal (xfce4-terminal)
<zoredache> nikolam: I don't use transparent windows.  I just have multiple displays
<Indoctrine> Which has auto-completion too
<Bumphead> ok, sweet
<XFCEntral> i use xfce4-terminal a lot, but lately ive kep the xterm in my panel instead, so i can have instant access and no wait at all. but its not as good as xfce4-terminal...
<Bumphead> i hate case-sensitive auto-complete, though
<nikolam> zoredache, yup :) i just started with that yesterday, afrer a hour or so watching all those fancy stuff on youtube ;)
<Bumphead> is there some way to disable that?
<jarnos> zoredache: Terminal was just an example. If you start such a Firefox session in Xfce4, you get pop-ups, whereas in gnome you can switch to another application in the mean time and the windows open in background.
<Indoctrine> In the  settings maybe
<jarnos> XFCEntral: I use tabs and windows.
<zoredache> jarnos: do you have focus stealing enabled?
<XFCEntral> ahh. just teasing, seeing as using tabs might not make a difference in the first place, over multiple term windows heh
<zoredache> settings/windows manater tweaks/focus/activate focust stealing prevention?
<jarnos> zoredache: Focus  stealing does not prevent popups of other apps.
<Indoctrine> I saw that last night while I was exploring the settings.
<jarnos> zoredache: ^Focus stealing prevention
<FauLi> hi everyone, is there a special thing about wlan passwords in xubuntu?
<FauLi> i type my wlankey when i get asked for it but when i view it after, its changed :D
<FauLi> much longer and stuff
<FauLi> does anyone know what i'm doing wrong?
<zoredache> wpa?  You understand that your wpa key is usually something that is use to create the key.
<zoredache> so if I had a key asdfasdfasdfasdfsadfsadfsadfasdf it gets hashed a certain way into the key that is used
<Indoctrine> FauLi: It gets changed to hexadecimal
<Indoctrine> The hexadecimal equivalent of your wlan key
<Indoctrine> You can see it if you click "show key" or something like that
<FauLi> yes, but the weird thing is, i connect to my network, type in the correct key and it wont let me in :D
<Indoctrine> My WEP (yes, lol) key changes to hexadecimal
<FauLi> :D
<FauLi> does anyone know how to change a normal key into hex?
<Indoctrine> If it's connecting if you leave it alone, why change it? :P
<Indoctrine> The OS will automatically do it.
<FauLi> thats the point :D its actually not working
<jarnos> More about the pop-up problem I mentioned before: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4/+bug/211533
<FauLi> it does like "shalala, attempting connection to network", asks for key etc
<Indoctrine> I don't think entering it as hex will help you unless you're using a wlan key which uses hex rather than ASCII
<FauLi> but then it doesnt work at all :D
<FauLi> :/
<FauLi> well, gonna work it out tomorrow ;) thank you guys
 * Indoctrine is getting distracted from her college work. :(
<zoredache> Indoctrine: hide the window?
<Indoctrine> zoredache: Can't, am at college. Hence Mibbit.
<vidd> can someone recomend a very light java-compatable browser
<vidd> ?
<vidd> (firefox does not equal light weight)
<jarnos> zoredache: I don't know when "Activate focus stealing prevention" in Settings Manager / Window Manager Tweaks / Focus does work. You can stop focus stealing by unchecking "Automatically give focus to newly created windows" in Settings Manager  / Windows manager / focus, but I don't see the point in typing to a window that you can't see.
#xubuntu 2008-11-06
<vidd> after installing with wubi, how do you access the windows "partition"?
<vidd> nvmd i found it
<vidd> there is a folder in the / directory called /host
<Bumphead> vidd, you might want to look at epiphany or k-meleon
<vidd> Bumphead, k-melon is windows-based....
<vidd> that wont even run on my system =\
<vidd> any other light weight suggestions?
<charlie-tca> what about midori
<Odd-rationale> kazahakse
<Odd-rationale> kazehakase
<vidd> is kazehakase in the repos?
<Odd-rationale> !find kazahakase
<Odd-rationale> !find kazehakase
<Odd-rationale> hmm..
<Odd-rationale> !info kazehakase
<ubottu> kazehakase (source: kazehakase): GTK+-base web browser that allows pluggable rendering engines. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.4-2.1ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 652 kB, installed size 1856 kB
<Odd-rationale> yep
<Odd-rationale> webkit/gtkhtml support is planned in the future...
<vidd> well....im out guys
<atom_fox> planning to install xubuntu on my old pc later
<atom_fox> I would like to know is there are software in linux that is similar to photoshop?
<atom_fox> or should i just install wineo on my xubuntu then install photoshop\
<atom_fox> anyone?
<atom_fox> anyone here?
<atom_fox> need help bout something
<charlie-tca> atom_fox: I don´t know what you are doing, but here is some info on photoshop:
<charlie-tca> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Photos/LinuxAndPhotography
<atom_fox> thanks men
<charlie-tca> atom_fox: check this one, too - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Photos
<Rage> Anyone else having periodic lockups in this new xubuntu ibex?
<ron_o> what are the chances this board: P5N7A-VM will also work on Ubuntu the way it did on Fedora 9 -- http://www.linux-tested.com/results/asus_p5n7a-vm.html
<Syco54645_AAO> hello, i was wonder what xubuntu uses for networking, mainly wifi.  to configure that is
<SimplySeth> does xubuntu have a livecd thingie ?
<favro> I don't use wifi but this should help Syco54645_AAO
<favro> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<favro> SimplySeth: yes
<favro> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<favro> abiword isn't handling my office docs nicely and I can't find a howto to get it sorted - is there a link that someone can share?
<OG1> Alo! I want to install xubuntu in my brothers pc, but the cd driver is not working. There is another way to install it?
<favro> OG1: you can from usb and others
<favro> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<OG1> I was trying to change the boot order to install it from usb, but it doesn't have USB on the list
<favro> OG1: Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs
<favro> I fixed my abiword issue - a quick hack was needed...
<Toshiaki> hi ! ^^
<atom_fox> hi guys need help
<atom_fox> is it possible to install xubuntu on an extarnel hard disk without destroying the current hd inside our computer
<atom_fox> because i'm using a family use computer
<atom_fox> i wanted to try xubuntu but all i have is my own usb hard disk
<atom_fox> hope to hear from you guys
<atom_fox> thanks
<ooglebutte> you can - things to watch out for are the partition you install to and that you put grub on the external
<ooglebutte> if you want to boot without the external attached
<zoredache> it should be possible, but getting it to boot make be tricky
<atom_fox> our pc supports booting from usb
<atom_fox> but i'm worried i might overwrite the hard disk inside our pc
<atom_fox> i'm thinking to disable the hard disk first then try to boot from the cd so all i have is the external hard disk
<atom_fox> is that better?
<atom_fox> ??
<ooglebutte> you could unplug the internal while you install
<atom_fox> ok
<atom_fox> after i installed on my external hd, will run like a live cd? or it will run like a normal hd?
<atom_fox> ??
<ooglebutte> the install will be an install - a normal os
<atom_fox> ok thanks...
<ooglebutte> np
<atom_fox> wait..
<atom_fox> ^_^
<ooglebutte> .
<atom_fox> can i make a partition on my external hd?
<ooglebutte> that's part of the install process
<ooglebutte> it will give a choice to use the whole disk or do it yourself manually
<atom_fox> ok thanks again
<atom_fox> see you
<zoredache> atom_fox: just a though, but it sounds like you don't have a backup of this system?  Attempting a pretty complex install without a good backup is a bad idea.  Particuarly if you aren't already familar with how the installer works
<atom_fox> i'll try on that now
<ooglebutte> you can ask here anytime
<atom_fox> thanks
<atom_fox> my external drive has nothing on it
<atom_fox> it has 160GB
<atom_fox> i just wanted to make a partition so i could use some space for storage of my files in windows
<atom_fox> thanks again guys
<atom_fox> see you around
<ooglebutte> bye and good luck
<knome> in xubuntu, can i save rsa keys to gnome-keyring-manager, if i ssh them to with xfce4-terminal? i've heard this works automatically with gnome-terminal
<zoredache> I am not sure, but you could hack out a script really quick that simple does an ssh-add when you login
<knome> zoredache, could that script fetch the pass from gnome-keyring-manager? i rather not leave it unencrypted anywhee
<knome> +r
<zoredache> no, but it could fetch it from you
<knome> well eh, that's not quite usable either
<knome> even my password is something i don't want to type over and over again :P
<zoredache> you only time it when you login, not each time you use it
<knome> yes, i know. but even once per login is too much
<zoredache> hrm..
<knome> i have to go now, see you later
<tegshee> hello
<tegshee> how to deactive tasklist sorting
<tegshee> by name?
<ooglebutte> tegshee: what do you call tasklist sorting - I don't know that term - what uses it?
<tegshee> window name list
<burim> hello
<favro> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu!
<burim> when ever i restart my computer, xubuntu doesnt remember the position of the panels... every time both the top and the bottom panel (the default ones) appear at the bottom of the screen, anyone knows how i can fix this ?
<favro> burim: what does   ls -la ./.config   in terminal return? - any mention of root?
<burim> nope
<favro> k
<burim> i do have xfce4 there, and i think im using emerald, dont they conflict?
<favro> are you using compiz?
<burim> yes
<favro> well
<favro> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<burim> oh ok thanks
<favro> they do conflict
<aLeSD> hi all
<aLeSD> do u know the name of the ubuntu application to burn an iso image in a pendrive and make it bootable ?
<aLeSD> ubuntu 8.10 has it ... but xubuntu seems not
<TheSheep> !install | aLeSD
<ubottu> aLeSD: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<TheSheep> aLeSD: there are some howtos
<homebrewcider> if i upgrade the distro through the update manger, will I keep my data?
<favro> homebrewcider: that is the idea behind it yes - but it is always wise to make a backup
<favro> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<homebrewcider> cool
<homebrewcider> cheers
<favro> it is cool :)
<joakim12> Hei. I have a little question. I tried to look for man 3 select, but it didn't found it. Neither is there a manulal for stdio.h or man 3 printf. So the question is, which package has manpages?
<favro> joakim12: all I can ask here is what are you trying to find ?
<vidd> joakim12, usuall [package]-doc
<TheSheep> joakim12: also man-pages-dev
<charlie-tca> joakim12: you have to install the man pages for dev
<joakim12> Thank you. I got it with package manpages-dev. "apt-get install manpages-dev " resolved my problem.
<moncojhr> hello, i just installed xubuntu and i get a fairly obvious sort of blur/ghosting
<moncojhr> how can i fix this?
<favro> that makes me think the vid card drivers aren't right - tried the restricted drivers manager?
<moncojhr> its a radeon 9200se, apparantly the proprietary drivers dont work for it, so im using the open-source drivers... although the same thing was happening in the vesa driver
<favro> are you using the ati driver? - is it listed in /etc/X11/xorg.conf in the device section?
<moncojhr> yes
<moncojhr> called "ati" but also i had the same thing when i had "vesa" or whatver its called in their
<favro> did you make that entry? - and restart X ?  - ctrl+alt+bkspace
<moncojhr> yes
<favro> k
<favro> the 9200 is an old card - are you using 8.10?
<favro> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<favro> lsb_release -a » in a !shell
<moncojhr> yeah im using 8.10
<favro> you might be best off using the ati driver - tried that?
<moncojhr> fglrx ?
<favro> no ati - it is in the kernel already
<moncojhr> isnt that what im using
<moncojhr> i've got "ati" as the driver in xorg.conf
<favro> the ati isn't propetary
<moncojhr> yeah thats what im using ?
<moncojhr> the open source ati driver
<moncojhr> ooh
<moncojhr> looks like i found the problem T_T
<moncojhr> the vga extension cable seems to be causing it
<favro> ohh - it is h/ware?
<moncojhr> yeah looks like it
<TheSheep> moncojhr: it's probably not supported in xubuntu ;)
<moncojhr> i put the box in my cubboard
<favro> well done :)
<moncojhr> and bought a vga extension cable
<moncojhr> seems to be introducing the ghosting
<moncojhr> maybe its shitty quality... hmmmmm
<vidd> !language | moncojhr
<ubottu> moncojhr: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<charlie-tca> moncojhr: I find if the network cable is touching the vga cable, i get video interference
<favro> moncojhr: I would swear about it too - just not type it
<moncojhr> actually i dont get it when its loading up
<moncojhr> or maybe i just cant see it on the black
<moncojhr> in lspci it says my secondary device on my gfx card is 1:00.01
<moncojhr> what would i put in BusID in xorg.conf
<Coder365_> anyone here using conky?
<Odd-rationale> Coder365_: i use conky.
<Coder365_> Odd-rationale, i got my problem figured out
<Coder365_> thx though
<Odd-rationale> cool.
<rien-ne-va-plus> hi guys
<rien-ne-va-plus> i just installed xubuntu, but for some reason its not shutting down completly
<vidd> rien-ne-va-plus, hello
<rien-ne-va-plus> it turns off the hard disk and everything but the cpu fan stays on
<rien-ne-va-plus> is that some kind of acpi problem?
<vidd> rien-ne-va-plus, are you hitting "Quit" and then hitting [enter]?
<vidd> or are you clicking the "shutdown" option?
<rien-ne-va-plus> im using the quit symbol next to the clock and then i choose shutdown
<vidd> is this a laptop or a desktop?
<rien-ne-va-plus> desktop
<rien-ne-va-plus> old one
<rien-ne-va-plus> duron 1000mhz
<rien-ne-va-plus> with sdram
<vidd> does typing "sudo shutdown -h 0" give you the same results?
<rien-ne-va-plus> i will try that in a minute
<rien-ne-va-plus> right now i cant seem to find my w-lan
<vidd> rien-ne-va-plus, what kind of wifi card?
<jurtti> hi ya
<vidd> where does sun-java6-jre put the java plugin?
<rien-ne-va-plus> vidd: i just tried an usb adapter which worked fine, im using a msi pci adapter which is being recognized as mini pci card
<jurtti> I've got a strange but possibly really small problem: my update manager wont give me any notice about the new 8.10 upgrade (i've got hardy heron)
<jurtti> so what to do?
<rien-ne-va-plus> well must be some error with the antenna or the adapter
<vidd> jurtti, it wont....hardy is long-term-support....
<vidd> jurtti, you need to open terminal and type "update-manager -d"
<vidd> rien-ne-va-plus, what does lspci say your card is?
<rien-ne-va-plus> vidd: will tell you in a minute. just tried the shutdown command. gives the same result. screen and hdd turning off, fan and LED still on. only react to hard-off and hard-reset
<jurtti> vidd: ha, how stupid of as i just did the same thing with ubuntu some time ago. thank you for reminding me! :D
<vidd> jurtti, i asked the same thing myself
<vidd> rien-ne-va-plus, then it is likely a bios setting
<vidd> rien-ne-va-plus, did windows have the same issue?
<rien-ne-va-plus> vidd: already tried to check that, couldnt figure out what to change though
<vidd> i know some really old computers had this issue
<rien-ne-va-plus> vidd: not afaicr
<rien-ne-va-plus> its been on windows for quite a while w/o that issue thats for sure
<jurtti> vidd: I'be been using ubuntu/xubuntu only for a few weeks. I sure hope it's going a bit more nicely in the future. but thanks -> got to get the upgrade started
<vidd> rien-ne-va-plus, you might want to google your MOBO for bios configuration
<rien-ne-va-plus> vidd: about the network problem: might be a driver issue: it recognizes "RaLink RT2500 802.11g Cardbus/mini-PCI (rev 01)"
<rien-ne-va-plus> vidd: the MOBO is really bad, its a pcchips noname, noname chipset... tried finding a newer bios couple of times, cause this one has issues with athlon XP...
<rien-ne-va-plus> vidd: the card im using is a MSI PCI r54g2 card... dont know if thats supposed to work with that driver
<vidd> rien-ne-va-plus, for the wifi...you have restricted drivers turned on? (im not familiar with that specific card)
<rien-ne-va-plus> ive changed nothing in the config, just installed xubuntu couple of days ago
<vidd> rien-ne-va-plus, so it worked with linux b4?
<rien-ne-va-plus> ive got the same adapter in a computer running kubuntu 8.10 and it works
<rien-ne-va-plus> at least i think
<rien-ne-va-plus> will check
 * vidd does not like the network manager that ships with ubuntu...he uses wicd instead
<rien-ne-va-plus> alright, so kubuntu recognizes an adapter of exactly the same type without problems...
<rien-ne-va-plus> will check the antennas
<rien-ne-va-plus> vidd: well strange the card works OK with the same driver in another system running kubuntu 8.10
<vidd> the exact same card?
<rien-ne-va-plus> same model
<vidd> rien-ne-va-plus, try swapping the cards
<vidd> it may be a hardware issue
<rien-ne-va-plus> vidd: yeah that would suck
<rien-ne-va-plus> ill check it later... gotta go now
<rien-ne-va-plus> vidd: thanks for your help
<batcoder-7> anyone here use wine for any apps ?
<knome> sure.
<Erion> Hi, I'm new to Xubuntu and have a question, is this the right forum?
<vidd> Erion, yes this is
<Erion> when I try to install, or run from the cd my screen blinks black. Does I do anything wrong?
<vidd> Erion, you probably do not have enough ram to run the live cd
<batcoder-7> knome: how do you change the theme ? to a more better looking one ?
<Erion> how much do I need? The computer has 512M
<batcoder-7> i mena it has a winndows look to it but its a really bad looking win95
<knome> batcoder-7, well it's what wine emulated apps look.
<batcoder-7> knome: i have seen screenshots and they look better
<batcoder-7> 2ndly knome wine is not emulation ;)
<pyntix> how can i get an output with info about my motherboard? name, model, etc... i'm using xubuntu 6.06
<batcoder-7> hey my applicaiton menu disappeared
<batcoder-7> how can i add it back ?
<batcoder-7> all i have is *places*
<batcoder-7> what is the application menu called ?
<vidd> xfce Menu
<batcoder-7> ok
<batcoder-7> whew
<batcoder-7> my system doesnt seem to run as light after the 8.10 upgrade dont know why and maybe its just me
<CapTech> That's because 8.10 is a bit more bloated.
<batcoder-7> i see
<batcoder-7> like is it running more stuff ?
<CapTech> batcoder-7: I can't swear to it, but I think it is.  I agree, when I did a beta of 8.10, it seemed much heavier.
<Erion> Is there a problem with radeon graphic cards?
<Sajuta> Hey, I'm a semi-new Ubuntu user, trying to install Xubuntu on an older PC we had laying about, and the installation keeps stalling. I'm unable to resize any partitions, and when I just used one of the existing (but empty) ones, it stopped while "configuring system locales" (78%). I've reburned the image at a lower speed, had it check the CD for faults... I'm stumped. :X
<vidd> Sajuta, live, alt or mini install?
<Sajuta> From a LiveCD.
<Sajuta> vidd: ^
<vidd> Sajuta, use the alt or the mini
<Sajuta> vidd: What are the differences?
<vidd> the alt and the mini use a different partitioner and less memory to do what is needed
<Sajuta> Ah... hm. I'll have to give that a try, then. Thanks!
<vidd> the alt is a full disk with all repos on the disk, and the mini gets all the files from the internet during install
<Sajuta> Ah, well, it's wired to the network. Shouldn't be any problems that way (I hope, LOL).
<vidd> then i'd use the mini
<vidd> !netinstall
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<vidd> knome, whats the ! for the mini iso?
<vidd> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Sajuta> Very neat. I had been wondering if you could do something like that!
 * vidd loves the mini
<vidd> lets you install all flavors from one ,10mb disk
<vidd> *<10mb
<Sajuta> Wow. That is handy! If only I had more people to convert. ^_^ At the moment just working on getting my mom into it. I'm glad there's something easy enough even she can understand it.
<knome> vidd, x)
<batcoder-7> i got alot of programs i didnt need on this machine
<batcoder-7> i used the live cd
<Sajuta> Wow, downloaded and burnt already. I cross my fingers this works.
<vidd> batcoder-7, that is because the wonderful folks who hold the power have decided that you need to install all the recommends by default
<knome> vidd, "wonderful" without a single bit of sarcasm?
<batcoder-7> i see
<vidd> knome, i plead the fifth
<batcoder-7> when i went from 8.04 to 8.10 i saw a noticeable speed / performance difference
<batcoder-7> this is osme old hardware but still
<dcolish> batcoder-7: can you elaborate? is it boot time, program load, etc?
<knome> vidd, woot? (didn't get the point, might be because i'm not a native english speaker?)
<vidd> batcoder-7, on my relic, i installed the base system, turned off install recommends and built up from there
<knome> -->
<vidd> knome, the fifth ammendment to the USA contitution is the right to protection from self-incrimination
<knome> vidd, k :P
<batcoder-7> hmm
<batcoder-7> just when i upgraded it seems lk its using more cpu and ram
<batcoder-7> but i didnt measure last time so i couldt be for sure
<batcoder-7> but it sure feels like it
<vidd> batcoder-7, did you turn on the encryption?
<batcoder-7> dont think so
<dcolish> batcoder-7: would you mind sharing your hardware specs?
<batcoder-7> if it did i didn't
<batcoder-7> dcolish: celeron 2.8 - 512 ram ;)
<batcoder-7> im about to get a new computer but yea
<dcolish> did you install xubuntu directly?
<batcoder-7> yea
<batcoder-7> i installed 8.04
<vidd> batcoder-7, that is old????
<batcoder-7> was very fast and light
<vidd> ill pay for shipping =]
<batcoder-7> this is still fast i guess
<batcoder-7> but not as fast / light as that oen was
<charlie-tca> beats my 1.4 and 1.2, not to mention 400Mhz
<batcoder-7> just a regular xubuntu with nothing running but xfce manager and services it ran is like 230 mb of ram
<batcoder-7> vidd: very old
<batcoder-7> 03?
<batcoder-7> i got it in 2003 i think
<vidd> batcoder-7, newer then all but one of my systems (and i have 8 working)
<batcoder-7> where you live ?
<vidd> PA, USA
<batcoder-7> i see
 * charlie-tca only got 5 systems
<batcoder-7> i got 2
<batcoder-7> and a few old pos
<batcoder-7> 400 mhz p3 etc
<dcolish> batcoder-7: my sense is that the kernel is using swap much more extensively in 8.10 than in 8.04. If you look at vmstat 1 100 and do some heavy processing you should see the swap number change alot
<batcoder-7> its not that bad so im not complaing that much
<dcolish> well you're not the only one talking up, the difference in speed from systems with low ram appears to be common
<vidd> VERY common
<homebrewcider> I tried upgrading from the update manager, it worked all night, gave me some message about failing to get firefox update, but seems to have achieved nothing. It still says "new distibution release is available"
<vidd> homebrewcider, you might want to consider the "server upgrade" method
<dcolish> vidd:  did you se the phoronix articles?
<homebrewcider> server upgrade? why?
<homebrewcider> not it's telling me "failed to fetch cdrom"
<vidd> homebrewcider, because the graphic updater seams to be dying on you
<batcoder-7> dcolish: as i said its not that bad really, but yea, will be getting a new system soon anyhow
<vidd> homebrewcider, oh!
<pyntix> my sound isn't working... in 'cat /proc/asound/cards'-output its the first but i cant hear anything... i'm on xubuntu 6.06
<batcoder-7> almost like its not as smooth too
<vidd> the edit your sources.list and comment out (add # to the begining of the line) for the cdrom
<batcoder-7> when moving windows around it far from smooth
<dcolish> batcoder-7: fair enough, but linux should be decently fast on that hardware.
<batcoder-7> hope thye didnt mess with the video driver
<vidd> pyntix, laptop?
<batcoder-7> this pos intel is not all so good anyways
<dcolish> batcoder-7: are you enabling compositing?
<pyntix> vidd: no, old desktop
<dcolish> it does help smooth things out, but uses more cpu
<batcoder-7> i didn't touch anything but what was default
<pyntix> vidd: but with a pretty new sound card
<vidd> pyntix, you have the volume applet on the panel?
<pyntix> vidd: yup
<homebrewcider> I downloaded the cd last week, shall i upgrade from that instead?
<vidd> pyntix, open it up and make sure the "PCM" is max'ed out
<pyntix> there is no pcm
<vidd> homebrewcider, i wouldnt....just comment out the cd in your sources file.... /etc/apt/sources.list
<pyntix> vidd
<vidd> pyntix, then right-click the applet and choose "properties"
<dcolish> pyntix: do you have alsamixer installed?
<pyntix> dcolish: yes
<homebrewcider> hmm, there's sources list and a dist-upgrade sources list
<dcolish> cool, run it from the cli
<vidd> pyntix, what does the "device" say?
<vidd> homebrewcider, ????
<pyntix> vidd: #0: CA0106
<vidd> pyntix, are there other choices?
<homebrewcider> hmm, seemingly the same
<vidd> homebrewcider, only edit the one i told you
<pyntix> vidd: yes, another card which i do not want to use
<vidd> pyntix, humor me....select that one....any change?
<homebrewcider> top 2 lines say cdrom, do it for both?
<vidd> homebrewcider, yes...comment them both out
<vidd> pyntix, dont change wires....just the device (checking wires is the next test)
<vidd> =]
<vidd> (can anyone tell i do tech support for a living?)
<homebrewcider> ok, trying that
<dcolish> vidd: fyi, had an issue with sound before, where the applet did not properly represent the sound device. had to use commandline alsamixer to set it up, then applet worked.
<pyntix> vidd: no difference, probably because i dont have the headphones in the other card
<pyntix> wtf
<vidd> pyntix, next....have you verified that the speakers are plugged in correctly?
<pyntix> vidd: yup, sure did
<vidd> pyntix, wtf what?
<pyntix> vidd: i had the same problem (but with another sound card) a few days ago
<pyntix> vidd: wtf because the volume sets itself to 0
<pyntix> o_O
<pyntix> i raise it, it lowers itself
<vidd> ha....ive seen this.....
<vidd> this means the correct driver is not installed
<pyntix> aha
<vidd> lspci should tell you the correct card....
<vidd> then google for instructions on installing the right driver
<vidd> (or a re-boot might auto-load the correct kernel driver)
<vidd> pyntix, the other device DOES stay where you put it....right?
<homebrewcider> It seemingly upgrades, getting less each time, but I continually get this error message- "Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/f/firefox-3.0/firefox-3.0_3.0.3+nobinonly-0ubuntu2_i386.deb Hash Sum mismatch" and it still says "new istribution release available"
<pyntix> vidd: yes it behaves normally
<vidd> pyntix, then you are not missing any alsa-related stuff....its the driver
<bringatowel> how do i change the file association for .avi files?
<pyntix> ok...
<vidd> bringatowel, right-click an avi file, choose "open with" then check the "alway use (or something similar) box and the desired app
<vidd> homebrewcider, then there appears to be an issue with firefox....
<vidd> what are you upgrading from/to?
<vidd> homebrewcider, before you upgrade....update completely
<vidd> homebrewcider, cancel the upgrade.....
<bringatowel> vidd, great thanks!
<vidd> open terminal....type "sudo apt-get update && sudo dist-upgrade"
<vidd> bringatowel, no problem...pay it forward =]
<vidd> homebrewcider, does it say there are a bunch of files to update?
<homebrewcider> no,
<homebrewcider> it hit all the usual spots, sys done at the end
<vidd> homebrewcider, what is your current version?
<homebrewcider> I was running 8.04
<homebrewcider> could it have actually done it now?
<homebrewcider> how can I tell?
<vidd> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<vidd> homebrewcider, ^^^^
<homebrewcider> I have 8.04 still
<pyntix> vidd: im having trouble finding a driver :/
<vidd> pyntix, unfortunantly....my only suggestion would be a fresh install (i hate driver hunting)
<vidd> !server upgrade
<pyntix> vidd: :( ok
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about server upgrade
<pyntix> damn
<vidd> pyntix, im sure there are others that can help....its just outside my expertise
<pyntix> vidd: ok
<pyntix> vidd: thanks anyway so fat
<pyntix> *far o_O
<vidd> =]
<homebrewcider> me? server upgrade?
<vidd> homebrewcider, yes
<homebrewcider> cli?
<vidd> homebrewcider, yes
<vidd> give me a sec to get the exaxt verbage
<dcolish> pyntix: do you know what device you're looking for specifically?
<vidd> homebrewcider, you can also look here :http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<homebrewcider> if it's firefox causing problem, can i just uninstall firefox, upgrade then reinstall?
<vidd> homebrewcider, absolutely....
<pyntix> dcolish: i know which sound card i have: Sound Blaster Audigy LS
<scooby2> is there a good diskless howto?
<homebrewcider> might try that first ey?
<vidd> i just bet you dollars to donutes that firefox is only one of many such failures
<homebrewcider> ok bbs, school run
<vidd> !diskless
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<dcolish> pyntix: I think you've done the lspci, lsmod stuff right?
<scooby2> vidd: thank you
<vidd> scooby2, np
<pyntix> dcolish: eh, explain please :P
<dcolish> pyntix: if you really want know the pci info for an audio card, try lspci | grep audio
<dcolish> i think vidd had you doing that earlier, did you run it?
<pyntix> dcolish: no... and this is strange (or perhaps not? >_<) because it doesnt exist there
<dcolish> how many devices are listed? you said you have two, so there should be two
<pyntix> nope, there is only one ther
<pyntix> and not the one i want to use
<vidd> D'OH!!!!
<dcolish> well make sure the card is seated correctly
<pyntix> but uh
<pyntix> it is visible in every other place i've tried o_O
<pyntix> and when i plug in my headset, i hear a faint buzz or something, like you always do when you plug it in in a working sound...thing
<pyntix> oh hm
<dcolish> pyntix: did you run lsmod | grep snd?
<pyntix> woh
<pyntix> no
<pyntix> but when i ran 'lspci' only, my sound card was there
<pyntix> 0000:00:0c.0 ffff: Creative Labs SB Audigy LS (rev ff)
<pyntix> but those f's look bad
<dcolish> you're just assuming that
<pyntix> no... not really
<pyntix> 0000:00:07.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C686 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 20)
<pyntix> that's my other card, the one that showed up in 'lspci | grep audio'
<dcolish> pyntix: did you run lsmod yet?
<pyntix> yes i did
<pyntix> dcolish: there is a lot of text, something special i should look for?
<dcolish> do lsmod | grep snd like first suggested... kernel modules that control sound are usually prefixed by snd
<pyntix> ok, i've done that
<juanantonio> Hello, anyone helps me?
<pyntix> uh, what now o_O i have the output from äsmod | grep snd
<dcolish> put that output into a pastebin and send the link to me
<juanantonio> I want to install Xubuntu in a 500 or 800 MHz PC because W98SE does not work, but I have some information in both disk drives, should I have any caution?
<dcolish> juanantonio: the current xubuntu has been having perfomance issues on older machines, try 8.04
<juanantonio> Ok, 8.04...but I had prepared a ISO-CD of 8.04, damm
<juanantonio> Anything else or only with this caution everything will be allreight?
<dcolish> juanantonio: ?
<juanantonio> I had prepared it of 8.10
<dcolish> juanantonio: define alright :)
<dcolish> you might have trouble, might not, thats what we're here for
<Sajuta> "Performance issues"? I wonder if that's the source of my installation from hell. LOL
<dcolish> Sajuta: well that won't effect the actual install and configuration
<juanantonio> Huhuhu, yes, but the thing is that I want to have this PC unloading files fro the web basically
<juanantonio> I have 2 more PCs
<Sajuta> Maybe, maybe... I just can't seem to install to this one computer. It's throwing out errors. I'm thinking bad HD on it. =(
<pyntix> dcolish: http://paste.ubuntu.com/68581/
<dcolish> pyntix: those are all right, please just try to reseat the card
<pyntix> dcolish: ok :S
<dcolish> Sajuta: what are the errors?
<dcolish> pyntix:  FYI, http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Module-ca0106
<dcolish> pyntix: can you pastebin the text in /etc/modules.conf
<Sajuta> dcolish: When I tried installing from the LiveCD, it wouldn't edit the partition and then stalled while "configuring system locales". I tried reburning the CD, came in here, someone called vidd recommended the miniCD. The partition happened, but then it stalled while getting the "xubuntu desktop" packages. I tried it again and it croaked during the base installation.
<pyntix> it cant be some incompatibility between the card and the motherboard then?
<dcolish> Sajuta: just for kicks try booting from another small distro like damn small linux
<Sajuta> I should do that... I wonder if I'm good enough at Linux for it. I've only been into Ubuntu a little over a year.
<dcolish> Sajuta: the idea is to see if the install media is the problem, or the hd, or cdrom.. the boot is easy
<pyntix> doh
<pyntix> dcolish: i rebooted and changed its place
<pyntix> dcolish: now it show up like 0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc.: Unknown device 0583 in lspci
<pyntix> at least i think thats that
<dcolish> doesnt sound like it, is you old sound card still there?
<pyntix> yup
<pyntix> but the old is in the motherboard
<dcolish> how exactly are you hooking this all up?
<pyntix> you mean, physically?
<pyntix> uh, i'm just plugging it into a PCI port or whatever its called
<dcolish> and it seats smoothly?
<pyntix> yup
<dcolish> do this, try swapping slots with the new and old card
<pyntix> as i said, the old card is _in_ the motherboard; integrated
<pyntix> so no can do :/
<dcolish> pyntix: in = inserted , on = integrated generally
<pyntix> oh
<pyntix> ._.
<pyntix> i dont often use such technical terms in english :/
<dcolish> ok well, lets try some modprobe magic
<dcolish> can you place the contents of your /etc/modprobe.conf in a pastebin?
<pyntix> uh, no, it doesn't exist
<dcolish> ok well lets create one then, sudo vi /etc/modprobe.conf
<pyntix> dcolish: oki, done
<dcolish> i'm sorry, thats wrong, instead open up /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base and put that into a pastebin
<dcolish> i'm mixing up my distros
<pyntix> xD
<pyntix> dcolish: http://paste.ubuntu.com/68596/
<Georg> DCC SEND ANYONE.STILL.EFFECTED.BY.THIS.LOL.EXE
<pyntix> o_O
<matt247> set up remote desktop viewer on my ubuntu PC then when I log into it with my xubuntu machine there is just a black screen cant even see the mouse
<dcolish> ok pyntix lets try two things, sudo alsaconf
<dcolish> pyntix: see this forum
<dcolish> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-hardware-18/no-sound-in-ubuntu-inbuilt-sound-blaster-24bit-g1795x-motherboard-669204/page2.html#post3279165
<pyntix> dcolish: sudo: alsaconf: command not found
<dcolish> pyntix: have you installed alsa-utils?
<pyntix> yup
<dcolish> did you read through that forum link i sent above?
<pyntix> im working on it :P
<pyntix> the entire topic or just the post?
<dcolish> as much as it takes to resolve your issue
<pyntix> ok
<dcolish> if you follow that thread you'll hopefully be able to solve it
<dcolish> pyntix: good luck, i gotta run. I'll be on later if you're still stuck
#xubuntu 2008-11-07
<firsm> Why does intrepid convert my joystick into a mouse o.O?
<cars__> Hello.  Something seems to be wrong with my partition.  I reinstalled xubuntu and used a separate partition for /home, but despite there being enough space (there should be 15GB available - 46GB volume, 30GB used), it only displays 2.6MB free.  How can I go about finding this space, and figuring out if my partition is corrupt?
<Spreadsheet> hi people
<Spreadsheet> so im installing xubuntu
<Spreadsheet> now i try to get a driver for b43
<Spreadsheet> it said
<Spreadsheet> >.<
<Spreadsheet> please forgive me for my enter as a period
<Spreadsheet> im sorry
<Spreadsheet> it says that a file is being used by something else and it wont work
<homebrewcider> hi, after an upgrade my display is all screwed up, now in the system>hardware drivers, it says a nvidia driver is "activated" but "not in use"
<ball> hello aro
<ezzieyguywuf> so i'm not exactly thrilled with the custom theme in xubuntu. can anyone offer some pretty alternatives?
<ezzieyguywuf> i installed xubuntu-desktop from a clean ubuntu 8.10 install, b/c i wanted to see how much faster xubuntu would be
<ezzieyguywuf> xubuntu is nice and fast, I jsut want to make it prettier. so, any suggestions?
<ball> tinsel around your window
<ball> s/window/monitor/
<ezzieyguywuf> whats that?
<ball> Have you tried the xfwm Themes?
<ezzieyguywuf> i haven't found any that came with the stock install. where can i download some? and are you currently using any that are satisfying to you?
<batcoder-7> hmm
<batcoder-7> looks like imma have to install a windows partition
<ezzieyguywuf> NOOOOOOoooooo not WINDOWS
<batcoder-7> i need to use Photoshop
<ezzieyguywuf> gimp?
<ball> I arrived at Xubuntu via a similar route: added xubuntu-desktop to a stock Ubuntu install
<batcoder-7> i am a fan of gimp
<ball> ...it has themes
<ball> the GIMP is a useful thing
<batcoder-7> but gimp is no photoshop
<ezzieyguywuf> ball: where do you config them from?
<ezzieyguywuf> gimp is the shiznit. i've never used photoshop and am not an intensive user of either , though, so i can't speak too much
<ezzieyguywuf> what is the gimp missing that you need?
<batcoder-7> many many features
<batcoder-7> photoshop's filters are top quality for one
<ezzieyguywuf> ball: where do you edit the themes from?
<ezzieyguywuf> batcoder: does photoshop run in wine? :-D
<batcoder-7> not so much
<ball> ezzieyguywuf: I don't edit them, I just chose one from a list.  Give me a minute or two and I'll switch to my Xubuntu desktop
<ball> brb
<batcoder-7> i guess cs2 and cs3 can work
<ezzieyguywuf> ball: aight
<batcoder-7> but it gives major problems
<batcoder-7> like 400 mb of ram use
<ezzieyguywuf> lol, i guess with a name like 'batcoder' windows is kinda your thing right?
<batcoder-7> i dont like windows much at all
<ezzieyguywuf> oh
<batcoder-7> but there is some really good software made for it
<ezzieyguywuf> ah well, you do what you gotta
<batcoder-7> i cna use alot of linux stuff in it
<ezzieyguywuf> there is. actually what i love about linux over windows is the software. sure theres a hole here or there, but i can pretty much find anything i want.
<ball> Okay, this is me in Xubuntu
<ball> Applications -> Settings -> Settings Manager
<ezzieyguywuf> settings... lets see
<ezzieyguywuf> i see other then system
<ezzieyguywuf> no settings...
<ball> Double click on the Window Manager icon and then click on the Style tag
<ball> Scroll down to Kokodi
<ball> That's the Xfwm4 theme I'm using now
<ezzieyguywuf> wait, i can't find settings in the applications list
<ball> There are probably global Xfce themes too, but I haven't potched much with those.
<ezzieyguywuf> AH ther eit is at the top! lol
<ezzieyguywuf> so you llike the kokodi
<ezzieyguywuf> hm. i dunno, just the look overall seems 'bigger' than in the gnome installation
<ezzieyguywuf> ya know what i mean?
<ezzieyguywuf> nvm, i found a way around this
<ball> I find all modern window managers wasteful of screen realestate
<ball> ...but that's because I've lived in Blackbox for years.
<ezzieyguywuf> i see
<ezzieyguywuf> so you like blakbox? what are its advantages?
<ball> It's light, fast and efficient.
<ezzieyguywuf> whats are its disadvantages (i'm kinda in the market for a new DE. i'm used to gnome though...)
<ball> Blackbox isn't a desktop, it's just a window manager.
<ezzieyguywuf> ah yes good point. as is xfce
<ezzieyguywuf> correct?
<ball> No, Xfce is a desktop
<ezzieyguywuf> i get a little confused sometimes
<ball> Xfwm is Xfce's window manager
<ezzieyguywuf> yea, xfwm
<ezzieyguywuf> so what DE do you use blakbox in then
<ball> None.
<ezzieyguywuf> so what does that mean, if your not running a DE. what does the DE do for me?
<ball> In simple, practical terms it gives you a desktop that you can launch programs or documents from, drag files around and do the other things that people are used to in a modern graphical environment
<ezzieyguywuf> so since you're only using the window manager, you don't do those things?
<ball> the window manager mostly puts a frame around each window, lets you move them around, iconify/minimise them and so on.
<ezzieyguywuf> and thats all you want/need?
<ball> ezzieyguywuf: usually, yes.
<ezzieyguywuf> i see
<ezzieyguywuf> well i guess i need more than that :-D lol
<ball> Yes, most people would.
<ball> Unless you're a hardcore unix geek, you probably want a desktop of some kind.  Xfce seems quite nice.
<ezzieyguywuf> yea its not bad
<ezzieyguywuf> i guess i'm used to gnome though, so it may not 'stick'
<ball> It's worth pointing out that you can use Xfwm without Xfce, if you're similarly an old fart.
<ezzieyguywuf> yea
<ezzieyguywuf> i'm not, i'm only 20 :-D
<ball> ok
<ezzieyguywuf> thanks for al lyour help!
<ezzieyguywuf> i think i'll log back into gnome
<ball> okay.
<ball> Gnome uses a window manager too.  It used to be Enlightenment I think, but I've no idea what they use now.
<ezzieyguywuf> it changed to sawfish for a while
<ezzieyguywuf> and now they use metacity
<ball> Ah okay.
<ezzieyguywuf> really i went and tried xfwm/xfce b/c i wanted more focus options, but xfwm seems to have less than even metacity
<ezzieyguywuf> kwm seems to have all the options i have, but it isn't compatible with gnome as far as i have learned
<ball> focus options?
<ezzieyguywuf> yea
<ball> I have focus-follows-mouse
<ezzieyguywuf> i like to click to focus but not raise
<ezzieyguywuf> which both xfwm and metacity have
<ezzieyguywuf> but kwm allows you to assign a right-click to raise your window, so you don't have to go searching for the title bar
<ball> That's strange.
<ezzieyguywuf> you don't like that? i do :-)
<ball> ezzieyguywuf: That's never been an issue for me.
<ezzieyguywuf> ah
<ezzieyguywuf> to each his own i guess
<ezzieyguywuf> anywho, i'll be loging back into gnome then installing kde-desktop to try that out. thanks for your help though
<ball> Blackbox has a little thing that lets you flick through windows.
<dcolish> personally, i'm a mouse follows + follow raise after timeout
<dcolish> also you can have a click on desktop to show window list
<ezzieyguywuf> i think i'm used to clicking to raise and then moving the mouse off screen, so i always lose focus when i have focus-follos-mouse
<ball> dcolish: I'm focus follows, click to raise
<dcolish> ball, I used to use click to raise, focus follows, but i wanted to cut down on my repetitive clicks
<dcolish> it took a lot of getting used to, but now i cant live without
<ball> I generally position my windows so that I don't have to raise that often... not that clicking is much of a chore for me ;-)
<dcolish> yeah i had carpal tunnel issues
<ball> hello djohngo
<ball> dcolish: ouch.
<djohngo> hi ball!
 * ball tries to remember how to get his VNC viewer out of full screen mode
<dcolish> ball, but i love that linux is flexible enough to allow all these styles of ui customization out of the box
<ball> dcolish: well, X11 is... it's not really Linux-specific
<dcolish> ball, very true, cant forget about bsd or solaris  or any of those other guys
 * ball nods
<ball> and even the non-unix X11 platforms
<dcolish> hmm beos?
<ball> I've not used that, but I've used X on OpenVMS and I know there was at least one X server for DOS
<ball> ...think there's  one on Netware too.
<ball> Windows probably too.
<dcolish> wow, its pretty prolific.
<ball> TOS and Amiga if you want to get really obscure.
<ball> Perhaps MiNT rather than TOS, it's been years.
<ball> I don't remember seeing X11 on Oberon, but it's possible someone ported it there.
<dcolish> its been on a lot of stuff, i'm just checking out the wiki article now http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X_Window_System
<ball> hello Sajuta
<Sajuta> Hello. Just checking back in. I was having a hard time installing xubuntu on another computer of mine.
<Sajuta> It took me... I think five tries to get it. I had given it up as a bad job until my mother turned it on and came to tell me it gave her an error message.
<dcolish> Hey Sajuta did you try out dsl or any other distro see if its hardware or not?
<ball> hello dsmith_
<Sajuta> I had burnt it, was going to try... tomorrow. I had given up for the day. ;P
<Sajuta> My mom turned on the computer and it threw an error, so I had to get back on it.
<Sajuta> Apparently because it had only gotten part way through the installation, grub wasn't there and it didn't know what the heck to do to boot.
<Sajuta> >_<
<dcolish> Yeah, oh you can still boot it if you have a grub boot disk
<wormsxulla> hello. i have a removable usb hard-disk drive and i'd like to list the partition i've set up on it to check the available space. could anyone help me with the command, please?
<Sajuta> I crossed my fingers and tried again, and this time, thankfully, it went. I had booted into the liveCD and installed from there. Ahhhh... see, I didn't even think about getting a grub disk.
<ball> wormsxulla: does it appear on your desktop when you plug it in?
<wormsxulla> ball: yes, but only the ntfs partition appears, and i do remember making also at least one other partition
<dcolish> Sajuta, so can you boot into a console at least?
<dcolish> wormsxulla, sudo fdisk -l
<wormsxulla> ah, thanks :)
<Sajuta> dcolish: Oh, it actually -installed- this time. Something like my fifth try at it. I have no idea why it worked this time.
<Sajuta> So, everything's in working order, magically. =P
<dcolish> Sajuta, could have been bad partitioning, but thats great to hear you stuck with it
<Sajuta> ^_^ I had to. I felt so badly for that poor computer. Has just minimum specs to be running XP, and my mother drives that thing like a workhorse when she actually uses it.
<dcolish> So how is its performance now?
<Sajuta> Hopefully with all the lighter apps it'll run a bit better for her.
<Sajuta> Uh, well, she wanted me to boot to Windows. I have to convince her that it'll actually do -good- to use Xubuntu. She got a little familiar when I let her use my PC with Ubuntu for a while, so it can't be too hard... I hope.
<wormsxulla> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/570269 so that means the total disk space is 20 Gb and there are two partitions, but it doesn't tell their respective size?
<wormsxulla> it's in french, sorry for that
<dcolish> wormsxulla, df -h
<wormsxulla> df stands for disk... ffffff.....?
<dcolish> wormsxulla, no looks at the man pages for df
<ball> disk free
<wormsxulla> :)
<dcolish> Sajuta, did your mom use that system for office type stuff? If so have her try open office... if you haven't already
<Sajuta> I had her running OO.o in Windows too. ^_^
<dcolish> oh sweet, she should be right at home, except it will crash less :)
<ball> Hmm... I can't seem to copy and paste text
<Sajuta> ball: Trying to paste to terminal? Shift+Ctrl+V.
<Sajuta> Maybe... er... it works in Gnome terminal. :X
<ball> Trying to copy from xterm and paste the url into Firefox
<Sajuta> Shift+ctrl+C?
<Sajuta> There's always using the menus. ;P
<dcolish> bah menus are lame, middle click into the blank field with the text you want to copy select
<wormsxulla> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/570275 hmmm, so if the disk is 20Gb and /dev/sdc5 is the ntfs partition, and is 14Gb, what is /dev/sda1 and aren't some Gb missing?
 * wormsxulla is confused
<Sajuta> The wheel! I forgot about that.
<dcolish> Sajuta, yeah thats that ticket, best thing ever
<dcolish> wormsxulla, sda1 is your root disk
<dcolish> you can see its mounted at /
<wormsxulla> my root disk?
<ball> Sajuta: there are no menus
<ball> I must be doing this wrong.
<dcolish> well technically /root is your root folder, but in this case all your system files are under /
<wormsxulla> dcolish: err... you mean the root folder of the machine then? (the 4Gb of the eee pc i'm on)
<dcolish> wormsxulla, yup
<wormsxulla> so ok... on the usb disk drive, i see /dev/sdc5 which is 14Gb, but the total disk is 20Gb, so the other partition (still missing in the list) is 5Gb?
<wormsxulla> :) i'm very silly with partitions, true
<wormsxulla> s/5Gb/6Gb or so
<dcolish> you have free space
<dcolish> its a bit odd that you have two partitions overlapping also: /dev/sdc1 /dev/sdc5
<wormsxulla> but it's not seen by xubuntu? i thought i had kept 5Gb or so for saving linux files on that disk
<wormsxulla> dcolish: yeah, i noticed that too, i'm confused :-(
<dcolish> maybe you did, but you actually need to create that partition and make it into a file system compatible with linux, which is pretty much all of them
<ball> warning: overlapping partitions may cause cows to fall from the sky.
<wormsxulla> i made the partition under windows, that might be the reason?
<wormsxulla> ball :)
<dcolish> well its not ideal... do you have any data on that drive?
<wormsxulla> yes, on the ntfs one
<homebrewcider> under system>hardware drivers, it says a nvidia driver is activated but not in use, how do I get it "in use" please?
<wormsxulla> /dev/sdc5              14G   11G  2,9G  79% /media/RemovHDD
<wormsxulla> 11 Gb of data
<dcolish> hey wormsxulla try using parted instead. might be easier for you
<wormsxulla> man parted ? :)
<dcolish> yup, there is good documentation on partitioning online as well
<dcolish> if you're new to this, back up that data on that drive
<wormsxulla> i wish i could, unfortunately, my main pc (under windows) is still dead
<dcolish> ok, well this is a good tutorial: http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-mini/Partition.html
<wormsxulla> thanks :)
<dcolish> if you want to double check a command, ask us here before running. Remember if you mess  up the partitions on the drive, recovery is difficult, if not impossible
<wormsxulla> i'm not touching *anything* without asking first :)
<ball> stupid migraine
<wormsxulla> ball: +1
<qile> 测试
<qile>   有中国人没
<qile> byby
<newbie2356> hello?
<newbie2356> is anyone here willing to help me?
<newbie2356> no? dang
<wormsxulla> newbie2356: people help on precise questions, usually
<newbie2356> yer so, do youy want to hear my question?
<wormsxulla> moi? not particularly :p but maybe others would
<newbie2356> well i'll go ahead and ask it and hopefully someone will answer
<wormsxulla> newbie2356: you know, people do not require to help people
<newbie2356> ok: basically, I need to create a folder in xubuntu, but can't. I have tried that gksudo nautilus thing but it didnt help
<newbie2356> hi
<qile> hi
<newbie2356> do you know how to set xubuntu to be able to create new folders
<newbie2356> ?
<qile>  中文  谁知道怎么播放rmvb 电影
<wormsxulla> newbie2356: don't you have a "file / create new folder" menu in nautilus?
<wormsxulla> (also, i thought the file manager in xubuntu was thunar, not nautilus)
<newbie2356> dunno.. hey wait a sec just what is nautilus anyway? is it the folder/file manager?
<newbie2356> yer it is thunar
<qile> exit
<newbie2356> that  must be why it didnt work (i'm new)
<wormsxulla> so, in thunar menu: file / create a folder...
<newbie2356> ?
<wormsxulla> open thunar first, of course
<newbie2356> i got the first part... ok its greyed out
<newbie2356> and thats my problem
<newbie2356> its greyed out so I cant use that option
<newbie2356> i think i got it
<newbie2356> i did it thanks for yer help
<newbie2356> I replaced nautilus with thunar "gksudo thunar"
<wormsxulla> yes, probably your username doesn't admin rights (although you should still be able to create folders in your home, i think)
<wormsxulla> why do you need gksudo and not normal sudo, i don't know :p
<newbie2356> i only have one account so it doesnt make much sense, oh well I figured it out.. cept it seems a bit inconvinient to have to go into the root account every time I want to make a new folder
<newbie2356> i have no idea why i need gksudo...
<wormsxulla> so you're typing commands just like that? that's *dangerous* (says she, as a newbie, too)
<newbie2356> you wah? .. he sudo works too
<wormsxulla> ah.. man gksudo says: gksu  is a frontend to su and gksudo is a frontend to sudo.
<newbie2356> ok, well I'm gonna go and try and configure thonar to let my normal user account to create and delete etc files/folders
<batcoder-7> i think i mgiht check out fluxbuntu
<newbie2356> anyway thanks for your help. I never would have thought of the replacing nautilus with thunar wihtout it.
<newbie2356> mm fluxbuntu
<newbie2356> whats that again? wait dont tell me I'll go get my magazine
<wormsxulla> hmmm?
<newbie2356> ok fluxbuntu, well no harm in trying it out
<newbie2356> I have another question. I have no osund
<newbie2356> sound*
<newbie2356> I just have to install alsa so I can get it back
<newbie2356> any tips for me?
<wormsxulla> don't you have alsa yet?
<wormsxulla> (you should, i think)
<wormsxulla> hmmm
<wormsxulla> maybe not
<wormsxulla> wait, i had found a nice page about sound
<newbie2356> no I don't have alsa yet
<newbie2356> I'm trying to figure out how to install it
<newbie2356> i ahve downloaded te things they want me to download am about to move it into a directory
<newbie2356> I just made
<newbie2356> just gotta let this darn thing load
<newbie2356> wine was easy enough to install
<wormsxulla> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<newbie2356> ooh awesome link
<wormsxulla> why don't you use synaptic to install stuff?
<newbie2356> becasue I dont know what that is
<newbie2356> I only started using linux yesterday
<wormsxulla> applications / system / synaptic package manager (or something similar)
<wormsxulla> this synaptic thingie checks every file in packages and the dependencies needed to make them work
<newbie2356> ok so I don't have alsa installed
<newbie2356> xfce4-mixer
<newbie2356> instead
<newbie2356> i think
<wormsxulla> ok, so you have something which handles sound
<newbie2356> yer thats there the synaptic package manager
<newbie2356> yes I do
<newbie2356> but no sound comes out when I put my headset in
<newbie2356> I tried it with a game, with a movie and with some music
<newbie2356> anyway, I can now create new folders without using the sudo thonar
<newbie2356> so.. what OS are you using?
<wormsxulla> xubuntu gutsy (7.10) on this machine
<newbie2356> k, the synaptic manager wont load
<newbie2356> I clicked it and it wont open... btw do you have a pcuser useros er OS>
<newbie2356> ?
<wormsxulla> sorry?
<wormsxulla> newbie2356: synaptic didn't prompt you for the admin password?
<newbie2356> nope
<newbie2356> it simply does nothing
<wormsxulla> hmm, i don't know then, it should
<newbie2356> i could try restartin my system
<wormsxulla> (are you sure your installation went alright?)
<newbie2356> which installation?
<newbie2356> of my OS?
<wormsxulla> xubuntu
<newbie2356> yer pretty sure
<wormsxulla> ok
<newbie2356> kubuntu errored but xubuntu was fine
<newbie2356> besides xubuntu is much faster... now back to this problem
<newbie2356> im gonna restart because i have been messing around with things
<newbie2356> ill be back on in 10 mins or so so cya
<wormsxulla> bye
<newbie2356> hi it didnt work
<newbie2356> ahaa! i do have alsa installed
<newbie2356> its just not activated
<wormsxulla> well, "activate" it and see if sound is back?
<newbie2356> i cant its locked but wont unlock
<newbie2356> i probably have to use some sort of command again
<wormsxulla> where do you see that alsa is "not activated"?
<newbie2356> ill click the help button
<newbie2356> its supposed to promp me for my password
<newbie2356> but it didnt
<newbie2356> sigh, maybe i should reinstall it
<wormsxulla> what, "its"?
<newbie2356> the services settings
<newbie2356> is supposed to prompt me for my password so that I can activate things
<newbie2356> ill have a look on the firefox
<wormsxulla> wormsxulla>	where do you see that alsa is "not activated"? ?
<newbie2356> under applications / system / services
<newbie2356> it isnt ticked
<newbie2356> and its greyed so i cant tick it
<newbie2356> maybe I can use a command to unlock it
<wormsxulla> wait
 * newbie2356 waits
<wormsxulla> you *can* see what is activated or not in services, right?
<newbie2356> yes
<newbie2356> theyre ticked, but alsa isnt ticked
<wormsxulla> so aumix is selected, but not alsa-utils?
<newbie2356> yes
<newbie2356> that is correct
<newbie2356> brb maybe
<wormsxulla> ok. that's because alsa-utils is not installed by default, i think. but then, you should have sound
<wormsxulla> because i have the same on my machine, and i have sound
<newbie2356> but it is there, so it must be installed
<newbie2356> but thats not the point, I should be able to fiddle with the services
<wormsxulla> i'm pretty sure you can, as you can see those which are activated... unless some cannot be touched, because it would break xubuntu, maybe
<wormsxulla> but, i don't know
<newbie2356> this makes no sense
<newbie2356> I wish the installation of drivers and things were a bit more straight forward
<newbie2356> I need to find the drivers
<newbie2356> hey only the alsa utils are installed
<newbie2356> I need to install the drivers as well... theres my problem i think
<newbie2356> too many errors whenever i sue a command
<newbie2356> from a website it just coems back with errors
<wormsxulla> err, what?
<newbie2356> i try to use a command which does stuff with directories but it just comes back with errors saying that directoiry does not exist
<wormsxulla> i'm confused... you said "from a website"
<newbie2356> well they have a little thing with code in it and you copy and paste it
<wormsxulla> ?
<newbie2356> the most confusing part about these guides is that they never start from the beginning
<newbie2356> they start halfway though with programs already open
<newbie2356> but dont tell you what programs to uyse
<wormsxulla> what are you trying to do, actually?
<newbie2356> im tryibng to install alsa
<newbie2356> thats all
<newbie2356> now software sources isnt working
<newbie2356> what the hell
<newbie2356> stuff oit i think im gonna reinstall xubuntu
<newbie2356> ill be back on in about an hour or so.. thanks for your help
<Tidirium_> now I have boot to the install process for xubuntu 8.10 - but it says there is a problem to detect the codename of the release..
<Tidirium_> what I can do to fix the detection of the codename?
<xxploit> question, anyone else have a problem where if you disable the bootsplash and use concurrent booting that all boot text is double on the screen?
<soren> "concurrent booting"?
<coldhak> i sort of wanted to see how much the system could run at once, so i ran a whole bunch of applications at once, and now my desktop menus and icons don't show up
<coldhak> i break something?
<coldhak> i was running f-spot, firefox and WoW via wine
<coldhak> ...somehow "allow xfce to manage your desktop" became unchecked
<xxploit> soren: yes
<soren> xxploit: Thanks, that's very helpful.
<xxploit> ......?
<xxploit> soren: o I took your question the wrong way, my bad. Concurrent booting as in changing init.d/rc from Concurrency=none to Concurrency=shell
<newbie2356> wow yer still on
<newbie2356> ooh 22 updates
<anand> running xubuntu 8.10. crossover 7.01, MS office 2007. can't set the file associations. applications>other shortcunts dont work
<anand> somebody, any body help
<newbie2356> hey
<newbie2356> I'm sorry but I cant help you as I am really new to ubuntu.. poh hey i gotta restart cya
<anand> thanks anyway
<coldhak> anand, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=819286 ?
<coldhak> can't seem to find the file it stores it in. really should be here somewhere
<samu> hi,
<knome> lo
<samu> I have just installed xubuntu 8.10 at the first HD in my computer. It is working fine, but it doesnt recognize neither the other HDs or the local network. What can I do? Someone can help me?
<knome> samu, which filesystems does the other hds use?
<coldhak> for the hds, you could probably manually mount them. they're probly named sda1/sda2/hda1/hda2 depending on type of connector
<knome> samu, you can access network, right? are the other computers windows machines?
<samu> the other hds are NTFS.
<knome> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<coldhak> nifty bot
<samu> the other computers are both windows/ubuntu
<samu> but now the windows is working on them
<knome> samu, what output do you get if you issue "ping [ubuntu-machine-name]" on terminal?
<knome> i have to go. i hope somebody can get you further with this. bye ->
<samu> unknown host
<samu> bye
<newbie2356> hey
<coldhak> hi, i presume you came here for something?
<newbie2356> course
<newbie2356> why wouldnt I have?
<newbie2356> its a simple question
<newbie2356> how do I add a package with synaptic package manager? I tried adding it, then I tried adding the fodler after extracting the bz2.tar.. thing
<newbie2356> i downloaded alsa
<newbie2356> the driver anyway
<newbie2356> and now I want to add it but it doesnt want to
<firsm> a tarball is not a debian package
<firsm> alsa is included in ubuntu anyway
<newbie2356> im using xubuntu
<coldhak> a bz2.tar would be if you're compiling from source. synaptic doesn't do that.
<newbie2356> yer but the drivers arent
<newbie2356> well how do I compile from source?
<firsm> read the readme that came with the tarball
<newbie2356> ...
<newbie2356> no help there. no readme
<coldhak> perhaps it's inside the tarball
<newbie2356> stupid linux now the desktop settings is broken
<coldhak> ...how'd you manage that?
<newbie2356> i have absolutely no idea what a tarball is
<newbie2356> is it the tar.bz2?
<coldhak> .bz2.tar = tarball
<firsm> yes, and if you have no idea maybe you're better off using the alsa drivers shiped with ubuntu
<newbie2356> because i extracted that and looked inside it. and thats what i mean by its not there
<newbie2356> well thats the problem
<newbie2356> I have no sound
<newbie2356> and I cant live without sound
<coldhak> ah, and that's the real problem.
<newbie2356> hmm
<firsm> yes, but I bet it's not because you're missing drivers
<juanantonio> Hello. Can anyone send me the torrent to download 8.04? I prepared a ISO CD with 8.10, but maybe the PC where I want to install it does not support this version
<firsm> this isn't like download the driver, double click it and there you go
<newbie2356> double click what
<newbie2356> juanantonio, try and reburn the 8.10 iso and test again
<newbie2356> back to my question, double click what?
<firsm> I said it's not like that.
<newbie2356> I figured that out
<juanantonio> No, no, thing is that I want to install it to a 500 MHz, and maybe I will need an older version
<newbie2356> thats pretty slow you should try fluxbuntu
<newbie2356> firsm, if its not like that. then what is it like?
<juanantonio> Fluxbuntu? Never heard of it
<newbie2356> its a really low end machine OS
<firsm> it's just ubuntu with fluxbox
<newbie2356> www.fluxbuntu.org
<juanantonio> Ok, thank you for the link
<newbie2356> its the fastest ubuntu available
<firsm> newbie2356: dig into the problem and see why it isn't working, maybe the channels are just muted or the modules were loaded with wrong parameters
<newbie2356> firsm: i turned the volume up to max, and made sure everything was activated
<firsm> newbie2356: if you can turn the volume up, then the drivers have been loaded anyway
<newbie2356> so why dont I have sound then?
<newbie2356> I think its the alsa service
<newbie2356> its deactivated
<firsm> nah, then you'd have no volume controls.
<newbie2356> should i turn the aumix service off when I activate the alsa util one?
<firsm> paste the output of amixer to some pastebin
<firsm> then I wiill require less crystal ball skills
<newbie2356> how do I do that?
<firsm> open a terminal, type amixer and paste it to some pastebin
<newbie2356> er pastebin?
<coldhak> http://www.pastebin.com/
<firsm> http://dpaste.com/
<newbie2356> http://pastebin.com/mbd0ae8c
<newbie2356> is that what you wanted me to do?
<firsm> indeed
<newbie2356> ignore the fact that volume is turned off, I just turned it up.
<firsm> even the master?
<newbie2356> everything is up
<newbie2356> uim gonna test it
<firsm> if in doubt, use alsamixer from the terminal
<newbie2356> oh hey thats new
<newbie2356> the alsa volume mixer symbol appeared in the top right corner
<newbie2356> wait no its not
<newbie2356> its just the media player (im such a noob at this)
<newbie2356> hey sounds back
<newbie2356> yay
<newbie2356> now to test something else
<newbie2356> Ahaa! i am a genius... well not really but still
<coldhak> accidental fixes++
<newbie2356> deactivating the aumix service and activating the alsa one fixed my problem.. I jsut reactivated aumix and sound went again
<newbie2356> thanks for yer help
<newbie2356> im gonna go celebrate
<newbie2356> alright cya all ill be back tomorrow with more problems
<iMax> anyone experienced issues with the latest compiz update?
<iMax> my panel freezes and I do not see any apps in the taskbar
<iMax> menus work fine though, just now "redraws"
<iMax> no
<Indoctrine> I want to disable my touchpad... how?
<gourdcaptain> I'm having a problem with unmounting drives. If I unmount it, then remove it, it reappears on the desktop, thunar, and open/save dialogues as a broken link. I can remove these by waiting for them to show up after unmounting the drive and unmounting them too, but I shouldn't have to do that.
<vidd> gourdcaptain, have you ruled out the "save session" as a possible cause?
<gourdcaptain> vidd: I never check that.
<vidd> so...then "yes...you have ruled that out"
<gourdcaptain> I have once (by accident), but unchecking that should keep it from doing it in the future, right?
<vidd> no
<gourdcaptain> vidd: Sorry. SHould have phrased that better.
<vidd> you should remove that stored session
<gourdcaptain> vidd: How?
<vidd> it is saved somewhere in your home directory (not exactly sure where)
<vidd> also, you want to make sure those mount points are not listed in your fstab
<gourdcaptain> Removed session files from a location found in a google search.
 * gourdcaptain is waiting for a download to finish, and then will restart xfce.
<vidd> gourdcaptain, if this dont fix you up....im out of ideas =\
<gourdcaptain> Thanks, though. I started having the problems when I upgraded to Intrepid Ibex.
 * gourdcaptain just checked fstab. Only my hard drive and my cd-rom drives listed.
<vidd> ive had issues myself on a few systems.....
<vidd> \i have to do a data back-up on one then do a fresh install
 * gourdcaptain is going to quit. Will rejoin if need more help. Thanks.
<fauli> hi everybodeeey :D
<vidd> hello fauli
<fauli> hey vidd, sup mate :D
<vidd> not much
<fauli> :D
<vidd> need some help? or you here to dish out the extra helpings?
<vidd> =]
<fauli> :D i'm always the one to need :)
<fauli> atm i'm trying to turn off my notebook's touchpad
<fauli> but failing hard as usual
<vidd> one sec....i just saw a good howto about that....
<FauLi> if its about this xorg.conf - thingie, the part about the touchpad is mysteriously missing :D
<vidd> FauLi, all that stuff is handled by HAL now...not xorg
<FauLi> :D wat
<FauLi> i googled the touchpadstuff and everybody was like, yeah xorg etc
<vidd> if you enter it into xorg, it SHOULD over-ride HAL
<vidd> FauLi, try this command: synclient TouchpadOff=1
<FauLi> how to enter it into xorg? pasting in xorg.conf?
<vidd> FauLi, dont touch xorg yet
<vidd> did that command disable the touchpad for you?
<FauLi> just enter it in console?
<vidd> yes
<FauLi> Can't access shared memory area. SHMConfig disabled?
<vidd> ok....
<gourdcaptain> Well, that didn't help.
<vidd> so you need to edit your xorg.conf file....
<FauLi> :D okay, tell me what to do
<vidd> FauLi, add this to your xorg.con: http://pastebin.com/m57b8bf6e
<vidd> FauLi, then restart X and try to enter that command again
<FauLi> how to restart x? :)
<vidd> to restart X : [ctrl]+[alt]+[BKSPC]
<vidd> or sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<FauLi> oki :D i cant access my xorg.conf i guess
<FauLi> root only ^^
<vidd> FauLi, sudo mousepad /etc/X11/xorg
<vidd> FauLi, sudo mousepad /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<FauLi> ah :) ty
<vidd> sudo is your gateway to root =]
<vidd> gksu works as well
<vidd> brb
<fauli> still same :(
<fauli> Can't access shared memory area. SHMConfig disabled?
<fauli> brb
<vidd> sorry fauli
<fauli> np :)
<jurtti> hi. I'll promise that I will write down the proper command for this at this time, but: how do you start the upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10?
<vidd> jurtti, update-manager -d
<vidd> fauli, check out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6119304
<jurtti> ok, thaks! ;D
<fauli> thx
<nunu> hey all, my friend reports to me that someone is controlling his desktop (like vnc ) but I'm damn sure that I diabled the remote desktop somewhere in the settings :/ what could be wrong? the system ist up to date
<vidd> nunu, have him fista nd formost....disconnect the system from the internet....and then change his user password
<vidd> also, regenerate his ssh key, re-disable root login, and possibly install rkhunter (sudo apt-get install rkhunter)
<nunu> nunu, have him fista nd formost <- didn't quite get that
<nunu> what means fist and formost?
<vidd> *first & foremost* [do this before anything else]
<nunu> ah ok
<nunu> ok thx then I'll try that =)
 * vidd needs to replace his keyboad....spilled coffe and keyboards don't mix!
 * charlie-tca nods at vidd :-)
<charlie-tca> I was wondering about fista nd formost, too
<vidd> the "r" and "e" keys are sticky =\
<charlie-tca> Makes sense now; next time leave out the sugar
<vidd> heh....the coffee is the suga delivery system
<vidd> XD
<charlie-tca> Yea, but no sugar is not sticky ;)
<vidd> then i might just as well dring water
<charlie-tca> OH! I drink for the caffeine...
 * vidd gets his caffeine from a IV drip
<charlie-tca> Probably works better than drinking, too
<jannott> Wee! Upgrade complete (Y)
<charlie-tca> :-)
<jannott> !seahorse
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seahorse
<jannott> What? Synaptic uses only one core? :(
<vidd> jannott, what do you mean?
<jannott> When i hanged up/crashed the synaptic accidentally, only one core out of two were used 100%. :D
<jannott> Uh. Firefox looks so ugly after a upgrade. How can i get the old look back?
<prohna> hello
<prohna> anyone around?
<vidd> !hello
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu!
<vidd> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<prohna> im trying to change the colors of windows and xfce panel
<prohna> when i install a theme the most i can get is that the title bar changes
<prohna> installing any gtk themes does nothing
<jannott> Nice. Got kernel panic :)
<jannott> Hmm. 2.6.27-7 kernel entry is missing initrd part. :O Time for a another restart
<jannott> New kernel is working. It looks like i'm missing some gnome library or something.
<ciapsadm> Hi
<jannott> !hello
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu!
<jannott> :D
<deus_> update-manager says i got to little space to do an dist-upgrade
<deus_> but i got plenty
<Grey_Loki> deus_, how much is 'plenty'?
<coldhak> a df -h should tell
<coldhak> "plenty"?
<spowney> hey guys, is there a way to make the panel not automatically on top?
<TeXnicer> spowney, hm, like bottom?
<spowney> yeh sorry was reading some guide, basically I want it on the most backwards layer
<spowney> just read this from a panel guide but i cant find these options
<spowney> Position
<spowney> Layer
<spowney>     The panel layer determines its behaviour relative to other windows. The panel can be always below or above other windows or act the same as other windows. By default the panel will be on top.
<spowney> also wondering how to change right click on the window border so it minimizes
<Spreadsheet> hello
<Spreadsheet> how would i change the default shell i use?
<spowney> spreadsheep: type unname -a or -r into a terminal a for all info r for kernel
<spowney> ***spreadsheet
<spowney> sorry unbelievable amount of spelling errors in that, sorry tiny eepc keyboard
<Spreadsheet> k
<spowney> the command is uname -a
<Spreadsheet> ok i did that
<spowney> sound
<Spreadsheet> ?
<Spreadsheet> sound?
<Spreadsheet> hello? spowney ?
<spowney> hey sorry reading guides tryin to sort some problems out
<spowney> its slang for everything being good
<spowney> sorry
<Spreadsheet> k
<Spreadsheet> so how would i change my default shell?
<spowney> what are you wanting to change? as far as I know the best way to safely replace a kernel is to install it with aptitude
<spowney> or a deb package
<Spreadsheet> what?
<spowney> but im really only a noob
<spowney> apt-get
<Spreadsheet> i do not want to replace a kernel!
<spowney> window manager?
<Spreadsheet> i want to have zsh as default instead of bash
<spowney> ah lol
<spowney> sorry as I said just a noob
<Spreadsheet> ok
<spowney> no idea sorry
<Spreadsheet> :)
<knome> !shell
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<knome> !bash
<Spreadsheet> knome: thats for gnome and kde though...
<knome> Spreadsheet, sure. i was just browsing the factoids if they would have had some useful info.
<knome> Spreadsheet, i suppose you have installed zsh already?
<Spreadsheet> ok
<Spreadsheet> yes
<spowney> where is the xfce4 panel config directory?
<Odd-rationale> Spreadsheet: you can change you shell two ways. first as user "chsh -s /bin/zsh spreadsheet" second as root "sudo usermod -s /bin/zsh spreadsheet"
<Odd-rationale> which ever you perfer
<Spreadsheet> k
<Spreadsheet> Odd-rationale: hi there :)
<Spreadsheet> you're from ##Club
<Odd-rationale> no, i'm from the internet
<Spreadsheet> k...
<Spreadsheet> hi again
<Spreadsheet> how do i install a theme?
<Spreadsheet> >.<
<knome> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Spreadsheet> < such a noob
<Spreadsheet> ok
<knome> !changethemes
<ubottu> Themes for Xfce4 are simply GTK2+ themes which means Gnome themes are also compatible with your xfce4 desktop. To install themes, unpack it in ~/.themes/  To install icons, unpack them to ~/.icons/ - Visit http://www.xfce-look.org/ for all kinds of eyecandy for your Xfce4 desktop! - See also !themes for other GNOME theme sites
<Spreadsheet> k
<knome> np. great you're enjoying xubuntu.
<Spreadsheet> i do not have the hidden file .themes!
<Spreadsheet> :O
<Odd-rationale> Spreadsheet: make it ! :P
<Spreadsheet> k
<Odd-rationale> it is a dir, btw
<Odd-rationale> not a file
<Spreadsheet> i know, im not a noob
<Spreadsheet> hmm so i got this one theme
<Spreadsheet> it has two directories
<Spreadsheet> in the tgz
<Spreadsheet> axe and axe rounded
<Spreadsheet> axe is the name of the theme
<knome> they are two separate themes
<Spreadsheet> k
<knome> you can copy them both to the .themes -dir
<Spreadsheet> ok
<Spreadsheet> now how do i change it?
<Spreadsheet> the theme
<knome> see the message earlier :)
<Spreadsheet> k
<Spreadsheet> yeah i have unpacked it to .themes
<Odd-rationale> applications --> settings --> settings manager --> unser interface
<knome> Odd-rationale, unser?)
<Spreadsheet> its not there
<Spreadsheet> user interface
<Odd-rationale> user*
<Odd-rationale> umm... i forgot then...
<Spreadsheet> k
<Odd-rationale> but it is in the settings manager somewhere... :P
<Spreadsheet> k
<knome> should be where Odd-rationale pointed
<Spreadsheet> strange
<Odd-rationale> knome: it is user interface?
<knome> Odd-rationale, yes.
<Odd-rationale> k. i guess i did remember. :)
<knome> Spreadsheet, two shirts with ties?
<Spreadsheet> yes
<knome> found it?
<Odd-rationale> Spreadsheet: you found userinterface, but the theme is still not listed?
<Spreadsheet> no...
<Spreadsheet> im not sure if its a vaild theme even
<Spreadsheet> but its popular
<knome> where did you get it?
<Spreadsheet> its axe on xfce-look
<Odd-rationale> Spreadsheet: can you pastebin "ls -lR ~/.themes" ?
<Spreadsheet> k
<Odd-rationale> Spreadsheet: oh wait... it is a xfwm theme?
<Spreadsheet> i think
<Spreadsheet> yes
<Spreadsheet> oh
<Spreadsheet> so now you're gonna say: then do something else
<Spreadsheet> hehe
<Odd-rationale> well, i've heard of this issue before, it is in the xfce forums. but a fix was not mentioned... basically it was a problem with install xfwm4 themes...
<charlie-tca> Is it under window manager?
<Spreadsheet> hmm?
<Spreadsheet> wait whoa
<Spreadsheet> nvm then
<Spreadsheet> the Default theme is good
<Spreadsheet> the one ive been looking for all along
<alessiofachechi> Hi!! On my xfce there are seconds in that my keyboard and touchpad don't function..For example when I write a word, one or two letters are not inputted!!
<alessiofachechi> Does anybody help me?
<TheSheep> alessiofachechi: any errors in dmesg?
<alessiofachechi> one second :)
<TheSheep> open a terminal, type 'dmesg | less' and look for somehting suspicious
<alessiofachechi> TheSheep, i as searching
<alessiofachechi> http://rafb.net/p/DbMxVO70.html
<alessiofachechi> was*
<alessiofachechi> i've non founded anything
<TheSheep> alessiofachechi: is it somehow predictable or comepletely random?
<alessiofachechi> random
<TheSheep> alessiofachechi: do the letters appear later, ot are they lost?
<TheSheep> s/ot/or
<alessiofachechi> lost
<TheSheep> when that happens, are the LEDs on the keyboard working?
<TheSheep> numlock and capslock led
<alessiofachechi> TheSheep, i had openbox after xfce.. in openbox i had xfce4-panel d panel.. and there i had the same problem :(
<alessiofachechi> no..
<alessiofachechi> leds are blank
<alessiofachechi> (excuse me for my english..i'm italian)
<TheSheep> does it happen in text console too?
<alessiofachechi> wait a second..but i don't think
<alessiofachechi> TheSheep, yes..
<alessiofachechi> also there i've the same problem
<alessiofachechi> it could be xorg input system
<alessiofachechi> it's true?
<alessiofachechi> but olnly with xfce and openbox(with xfce panel)
<TheSheep> alessiofachechi: when you swothc to text-only console with alt+ctrl+f1 (go back with alt+ctrl+f7), does that happen too?
<TheSheep> switch
<alessiofachechi> emh
<alessiofachechi> yes
<alessiofachechi> it happen also in the text-only console
<alessiofachechi> :(
<TheSheep> then it's not related to X
<TheSheep> it's probably a hardware problem
<alessiofachechi> TheSheep, but..
<TheSheep> or something with kernel support of your keyboard
<alessiofachechi> with gnome i had not this problem
<alessiofachechi> this is what i'm not understading
<psilocyde> hi folks, new to xubuntu. was hoping someone could point me to an "install guide" sort of resource. Something allong the lines of "I just installed xubuntu 8.10, now what?". Something with sugested software install info and the like.
<knome> psilocyde, all the "suggested software" is already installed.
<knome> psilocyde, if you need help with something specific for starting out, feel free to ask any question
<TheSheep> !guide
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about guide
<TheSheep> https://help.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/index.html
<psilocyde> thanks for responding knome folks.
<knome> my stomach hurts.
<Spreadsheet> this is strange
<knome> TheSheep, wow, that's outdated...
<Spreadsheet> i right click in Terminal
<TheSheep> knome: it's a wiki ;)
<alessiofachechi> TheSheep, in the xorg log: (II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Device reopened after 10 attempts.
<Spreadsheet> and a menu pops up, its transparent but it has no shadow
<Spreadsheet> everything else does
<knome> doesn't justify it being over 2 years old ;)
<alessiofachechi> this also for makintosh mouse button emulaion ..
<TheSheep> alessiofachechi: maybe try to google for that error
<dcolish> you guys know about using fdi
<alessiofachechi> TheSheep, it is not an error: (II) at the beginning of the sentence
<TheSheep> alessiofachechi: Bug #285323 loks like it has something to do with it
<dcolish> if you're configuring input devices for 8.10, xorg is a no no. Look here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Input
<knome> bug 285323
<knome> hmm...
<alessiofachechi> TheSheep, you could say me in ENGLISH best keywords for a google research about these problem?
<TheSheep> alessiofachechi: http://www.google.com/search?q=keyboard+Device+reopened+after+10+attempts
<alessiofachechi> (my english is not so good)
<TheSheep> knome: wonder why ubotu doesn't pick it up
<alessiofachechi> thanks :)
<knome> TheSheep, yes, exactly
<TheSheep> alessiofachechi: this looks relvevant: http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg1057307.html
<TheSheep> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/216927
<psilocyde> as for specifics, i need info on "making the web work" i.e. making web multimedia work corectly inclding but not limited to flash, java, streaming media like .rm, .wma, ,divx, ,mp3/4 that sort of stuff.
<TheSheep> !mp3 | psilocyde
<ubottu> psilocyde: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<psilocyde> "unsupported"
<TheSheep> !java | psilocyde
<ubottu> psilocyde: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<TheSheep> !flash | psilocyde
<ubottu> psilocyde: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<psilocyde> ty
<alessiofachechi> TheSheep, i've rebooted..that lines are always in the xorg log but now the problem doesn't happend
<alessiofachechi> i think that is any software that creates conflicts
<TheSheep> alessiofachechi: I have no idea how to check it other than by trial and error
<alessiofachechi> uffffffffff
<alessiofachechi> :'(
<TheSheep> alessiofachechi: but if you identify the source of your problems, please report a bug
<Sajuta> Hey. I was wondering, if I have Ubuntu installed and I wanted to try out using Xfce instead of Gnome, how would I go about that? I saw mention of it once, and now totally can't remember.
<Sajuta> Would I have to install Xubuntu to another partition? Or is it that I would get the xubuntu-desktop and do something that way?
#xubuntu 2008-11-08
<alessiofachechi> TheSheep, the problem is to find it :P
<TheSheep> Sajuta: you can just install it with synaptic
<TheSheep> Sajuta: whole xubuntu or just xfce
<TheSheep> Sajuta: then you will be able to choose which one to use at login
<Sajuta> TheSheep: Ohhh... Okay. I see. So if I wanted to do the whole Xubuntu package, what would I need to grab? Or is there some walkthrough I missed in my document search?
<TheSheep> Sajuta: whole xubuntu would be xubuntu-desktop
<TheSheep> Sajuta: xfce only is xfce
<Sajuta> Right. Just wasn't sure if I needed anything else for it... then again it grabs the dependencies. Okay. I think I get it, now. :)
<Sajuta> TheSheep: Thanks!
<Spreadsheet> hmm
<Spreadsheet> is there a way to get xubuntu to group simular apps?
<knome> Spreadsheet, it will, occasionally.
<Spreadsheet> ok
<Spreadsheet> i see a circle on the side of my windows
<Spreadsheet> what is it
<knome> it sets the window sticky/unsticky
<Spreadsheet> what does sticky and unsticky do
<knome> if a window is sticky, you can see it on all the workspaces you have.
<Spreadsheet> ok
<Spreadsheet> i see
<Spreadsheet> cool
 * alessiofachechi says goodnight
<knome> night everybody ->
<Spreadsheet> night
<BurningZebra256> hi all, quick question
<BurningZebra256> what's the difference between 'alternate' and 'desktop' distros in the bittorrent section?
<BurningZebra256> i can't seen to find anything about it in the help
<BurningZebra256> oh
<BurningZebra256> To run the Desktop CD (LiveCD + Install CD), you need 128 MB RAM to run or 192 MB RAM to install. The Alternate Install CD only requires you to have 64 MB RAM.
<BurningZebra256> *^_^*
<BurningZebra256> ty anyways
<BurningZebra256> bye all
<Spreadsheet> \
<Spreadsheet> hi i need help with something
<Spreadsheet> i got evince but it isnt showing up in the menu
<TheSheep> Spreadsheet: that's normal
<Spreadsheet> TheSheep: so how do i change it?
<TheSheep> Spreadsheet: copy /usr/share/applications/evince.desktop to ~/.local/share/applications and edit it
<Spreadsheet> k
<TheSheep> remove the NoDisplay=true line
<Spreadsheet> k
<Spreadsheet> wheres that
<Spreadsheet> NoDisplay=true
<TheSheep> line 227
<Spreadsheet> where
<TheSheep> in that evince.desktop file
<Spreadsheet> k
<Spreadsheet> so do i leave that line blank
<Spreadsheet> or should i backspace
<TheSheep> you can just comment it out by putting a # at the beginning
<Spreadsheet> ok
<Spreadsheet> hmm i still dont see it...
<TheSheep> in graphics, as 'document viewer'
<Spreadsheet> k
<Spreadsheet> its not there...
<TheSheep> did you save the file?
<Spreadsheet> yes
<TheSheep> works for me
<Spreadsheet> weird
<Spreadsheet> now its working
<TheSheep> did you edit the copy you made in .local/share/applications or the original in /usr/share/applications?
<Spreadsheet> :D
<Spreadsheet> thanks
<TheSheep> :)
<TheSheep> Spreadsheet: you can customize all of your menu entries this way
<Spreadsheet> ok
<TelnetPorcupine> Quick, I need a command line IRC client.
<Spreadsheet> TelnetPorcupine: irssi
<TelnetPorcupine> Thanks.
<Spreadsheet> hi again
<Spreadsheet> is there a guide on installig compiz on Xubuntu?
<Grey_Loki> !compiz | Spreadsheet
<ubottu> Spreadsheet: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Spreadsheet> k
<Spreadsheet> thanks
<SmoothPorcupine> xfwm4 was terminated.
<SmoothPorcupine> There was something else terminated too.
<SmoothPorcupine> So right now it shows up as that gray and black background with a mouse.
<SmoothPorcupine> I can see in ps that my programs are still running.
<TheSheep> SmoothPorcupine: type DISPLAY=:0.0 && xfwm4
<TheSheep> SmoothPorcupine: sorry, make it 'export DISPLAY=:0.0 && xfwm4'
<BashPorcupine> ** (xfwm4:8955): WARNING **: Another Window Manager is already running
<TheSheep> then it's still running, or another window manager
<TheSheep> kill it first
<TheSheep> SmoothPorcupine: btw, ircing from root is a bad idea, generally
<SmoothPorcupine> Yeah.
<SmoothPorcupine> Okay, so I'm IRCing in Ctrl-Alt-1, I typed what you said in Ctrl-Alt-2, and my original session is in Ctrl-Alt-7.
<TheSheep> for some reason xfwm4 thinks that some window manager is still running
<TheSheep> say, do you get a 'run' window when you press alt+f2?
<TheSheep> (in the gui)
<SmoothPorcupine> No, but I do with Ctrl-Alt-R.
<TheSheep> ok, that means xfwm4 is running
<TheSheep> now just use that run dialog to start xfdesktop and xfce4-panel
<SmoothPorcupine> When I run xfce4-panel I just get a little box in the top left corner.
<TheSheep> SmoothPorcupine: looks like you lost its config
<TheSheep> SmoothPorcupine: say, do you have free space in your home?
<SmoothPorcupine> Yes.
<SmoothPorcupine> Can I get my programs back or will I need new windows for the new window manager?
<SmoothPorcupine> I guess I can Google from here.
<SmoothPorcupine> Thanks.
<Spreadsheet> where do i do stuff with GDM again?
<Spreadsheet> oh nvm
<kattollikisd> I can' t install xubuntu 8.10 can someone help me?
<SmoothPorcupine> So was there any way to get the windows back?
<Nillerz> Hey, how do I make it so I can launch Fluxbox?
<Nillerz> I'm having trouble because I don't know how to kill the xfce process, but I'm used to fluxbox, fluxbuntu was my first linux experience
<Nillerz> thanks in advance for any help
<nikolam> Nillerz, I guess that you could temporary kill xfwm and then start fluxbox.
<nikolam> I do it with making shortcut on desktop
<nikolam> or browsing with thunar or pcmanfm to /usr/bin of wm i would like to start
<Nillerz> I fixed it. #ubuntu told me how
<Nillerz> thanks though, that's what I was trying to do, kill xfwm
<nikolam> I don`t know how to make change permanently, though
<Nillerz> I'm playing with fluxbox! IM PLAYING WITH FLUXBOX!
<nikolam> Nillerz, did it start with new Wm after restart?
<Nillerz> nah, I just had to log out, go into sessions and change it there.
<Nillerz> :/
<nikolam> when i tried those 3d effects (compiz i think) , I was starting metacity --replace
<nikolam> Ah, Nillerz So, you have another environment now :)
<nikolam> Nillerz, How do you compare Openbox with fluxbox?
<MHz128> hello world!
<MHz128> After mounting an ISO DVD image, how do I play the movie?
<leche> MHz128: hows the structure?
<leche> is there a Video_TS dir?
<MHz128> dvd image, video_ts and audio
<leche> and in VIDEO_TS are there .vob files?
<MHz128> yes
<leche> there should be 4-5 .vob files arround ~1gb, you can play them after each other with your player
<leche> the fifth is a bit smaller though
<MHz128> vlc can play them, however is there a way to 'mount' the image, as if you had put the actualy movie into the drive...?
<leche> theres an "open device" option in vlc, what happens if you try to open the mountpoint as device?
<leche> im not quite sure if this works
<MHz128> oh, it does work... haha, i must have had an old version before :P
<nikolam> MHz128, Yes, you can mout it with mount command and -t iso9660 Or you can use gmountiso GUI for that
<MHz128> nikolam, great, ill try that. thanks!
<tl> i installed wbar deb package,but it didnt show up.anybody knows the reason?
<ciapsadm> join #xfce
<Ryuk> hi
<knome> hello.
<Ryuk> I broke my xfce somehow... Tried sawfish window manager, didn't like it and started xfwm again. But today no wm started and i had to do it manually. Can someone tell me where to fix it please?
<Ryuk> I already searched the web, but i don't know what to search for exactly
<knome> Ryuk, i suppose you use gdm?
<knome> or...?
<Ryuk> yes
<knome> ok, so gdm loads automatically, right?
<Ryuk> yes. It's just when i log in then, everything, except the wm, loads normally
<knome> sounds weird...
<knome> have you selected xfce session from gdm?
<Ryuk> well, i selected nothing, let it stay on last session. But thats xfce
<knome> try to select xfce and boot/login again
<Ryuk> hm, ok i try it
<Ryuk> Thanks, it worked :D
<Ryuk> I just don't understand why. But thats ok for now
<knome> well.. it's the magic ;)
<sk9> Hey, stupid question, but what does that button on the left hand side of the title bar with the circle symbol on it so?
<sk9> *What does it do, rather.
<TheSheep> sk9: it pins the window down, so that it's visible on all workspaces
<sk9> Ah-ha, thank you! You'd think I'd have figured that out myself...oh well...
<Spreadsheet> hello
<knome> hello Spreadsheet
<Spreadsheet> i installed compiz on my comp yesterday, and now i have to window borders
<Spreadsheet> no
<Spreadsheet> no window borders
<Spreadsheet> what should i do?
<Spreadsheet> hello again
<cody-somerville> Hi
<knome> Spreadsheet, did you solve the problem?
<Spreadsheet> yes
<knome> cody-somerville o/
<Spreadsheet> emerald --replace XD
<cody-somerville> \o_
<knome> printed out a few invoices
<knome> sweet money :]
<hhh2> hi how can i update mousepad?
<TheSheep> hhh2: with the whole system
<vidd> hhh2, ummm...sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install mousepad
<vidd> or...to updte the entire system, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<hhh2> no
<hhh2> i want update only mousepad
<vidd> hhh2, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install mousepad
<hhh2> is already up to date
<hhh2> version 0.2.13
<vidd> hhh2, that is the latest version available i9n *buntu
<vidd> is there a newer version available?
<vidd> is there a newer version available? [ hhh2 ]
<hhh2> yes
<vidd> where?
<hhh2> version 4.4.3
<vidd> ok.... i will ask again.... where? donde esta? neride?
<hhh2> no that's xfce
<hhh2> i go to search
<vidd> where ever you find it...follow the instructions at the same page
<vidd> the version you have is the latest version available in any ubuntu distro, so you will need to compile from source, or install a .deb file
<hhh2> i dont' find in getdeb.net
<vidd> getdeb.net is NOT the only place to find deb files
<vidd> and, like i said....if you cant get a .deb, compile it from source
<knome> hhh2, is there a specific reason you need a newer mousepad?
<vidd> and, the last non-translation update was in june
<vidd> (and this is from reviewing the subversion info on xfce.org)
<hhh2> no
<vidd> hhh2, then what is wrong with the currently available version/
<vidd> its just a PTE
<vidd> (plain text editor)
<hhh2> gedit is better
<vidd> hhh2, then use gedit
<vidd> knome, so there WAS a specific reason he needed a newer version.....he thinks there are missing features
<knome> :)
<hhh2> the button for save a document
<vidd> hhh2, there is no reason to triple the footprint of a plain text editor to save the user one click
<vidd> [ctrl]=[S] does the same thing
<vidd> *[ctrl]+[S]
<TheSheep> vidd: memory is cheap, user convenience is expensive
<vidd> if you think gedit is SOOOO superior, then use it....or hack the code, and add it to mousepad (and release it under some other name because i dont want that kind of bloat)
<TheSheep> vidd: do you feel threatened?
<vidd> TheSheep, no....but the devel's have added so much bloat that ive had to find some lighter alternatives
<hhh2>  i want a irc client like kvirc or mirc in xfce  and a twin pane file manager like total commander or krusader
<vidd> hhh2, why not just use those apps?
<vidd> hhh2, i find that xchat is a decent chat program
<hhh2> too high requirements
<vidd> xchat is fairly light
 * vidd has no use for a "twin-pane-file manager" so no suggestions there
<TheSheep> hhh2: then use irssi and mindnight commander
<hhh2> no in terminal
<knome> TheSheep, that's exactly i was about to suggest ;>
<TheSheep> why not?
<vidd> he's afraid of the terminal
<hhh2> i want use mouse
<knome> hhh2, we can't offer you *everything*. you have to choose between lightness/features.
<knome> hhh2, xubuntu is not a free development factory. we use a very little amount of our own code. and even less apps we've written ourselves.
<vidd> what exactly does a twin-panel file manager do?
<knome> it has two panels.
<knome> ;)
<Mopman> manage files using two panels :P
<vidd> =\ so why not just open 2 instances of thunar?
<hhh2> no
<TheSheep> vidd: too hard to control with keyboard
<hhh2> see emelfm2 is good
<vidd> OH...cuzz that makes sence...and adds no bloat
<vidd> TheSheep, he's AFRAID to use the keyboard!
<hhh2> but there are no tabs
<knome> hhh2, why don't you use it then?
<hhh2> i use it
<knome> hhh2, maybe you should contact the developer team of efelfm2 and ask them whether they will include tabs?
<hhh2> yes
<hhh2> No, this software (and others of its type) is all about 2 filelists. Much of its core functionality revolves around processing things from one known place to another known place, and it's not likely to all be re-written. As well as bookmarks, you can get menus of visited directories by pressing a <Control> key before clicking a foward or back button in a pane toolbar - those menus give quick access to lots of places, and they're cached between sessions. Last but
<hhh2>  not least, the UI is crowded already.
<knome> so how do you suppose that any other project could do that easily?
<knome> or fit the tabs in the ui without compromising other features?
<TheSheep> hhh2: well, we don't know any such app and we are not going to write one in near future, so I guess that's it
<hhh2> i dunno
<vidd> hhh2, you have 3 choices....upgrade your hardware so you can use the apps that have all the features you want, ask developers to try to add the features you want (and deal with the fact that all you ask for will not be done), or hack the desired features into the apps you want
<hhh2> i have them
<hhh2> in winxp in dual boot
<vidd> hhh2, if you have them in winxp, try installing them via wine
<TheSheep> vidd: generally bad idea for a file manager
<TheSheep> vidd: it won't be very functional
<vidd> he could always take up the kack
<vidd> *hack
 * vidd is off to lunch
<superdude> hello every one
<fauli> hoi
<valroadie> gg for me finally getting xubuntu lol
<Woo> Can I install 64-bit libaries so I can utilize 64-bit when I have the 32-bit distro?
<dcolish> Woo, not easily, you can go the other way however with much more ease
<dcolish> Woo, the main issue is that your kernel is 32bit, so not only would you need all the required 64bit headers, you'd also need the kernel to be replaced
<valroadie> anyone point me in the right chan for wine help :P
<knome> valroadie, #winehq ?
<valroadie> tyvm
<Woo> How can I delete a file in /etc/init.d/myfilename?
<knome> Woo, sudo rm /etc/init.d/myfilename
<Woo> ok
<Woo> how can i cut it? i want a backup of it on my desktop
<dcolish> Woo, what are you actually trying to do?
<knome> Woo, sudo mv /etc/init.d/myfilename /path/to/backup
<Woo> I'm trying to uninstall Folding@Home
<dcolish> how did you install it?
<Woo> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FoldingAtHome/fah_install and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FoldingAtHome/finstall too, but the last one didn't work. Or did it... I have a process running when I'm booting anyway.
<dcolish> Woo, do you want to fully uninstall it or just have it off at boot time?
<Woo> The last one would be preffered, but if itsn't possible I want to uninstall it completely.
<dcolish> what is the name of the init.d script?
<Woo> foldingathome
<dcolish> sudo update-rc.d -f foldingathome remove
<dcolish> this removes the startup at boot only
<Mopman> silly question, what does the .d suffix on scripts actually mean
<Mopman> why is it there
<TheSheep> Mopman: to distinguish files from directories containing parts of files to be merged
<vidd> Mopman, ummm....maybe for deamon?
<vidd> =]
<Woo> Thank you dcolish, there are no folding@home processes running after the reboot.
<Woo> One cup of coffe to you.
<ciapsadm> Hi
<Angel_Inside> hi!
<vidd> hello ciapsadm
<vidd> hello Angel_Inside
<Angel_Inside> has anybody tried intrepid?
<ciapsadm> Where can I find games in Synaptic?
<Angel_Inside> vidd: hi
<vidd> most here have
<vidd> ciapsadm, what game you looking for?
<Angel_Inside> and waht's your opinion?
<Angel_Inside> does it worth to upgrade?
<Angel_Inside> (clean installation, of course)
<vidd> clean insta;; is not an upgrade
<Angel_Inside> does it have better performance, lower requirements...? anything apart from the tiny release notes
<ciapsadm> vidd: some cars
<Angel_Inside> ciapsadm: try tux racer
<vidd> Angel_Inside, it has encryption available
<ciapsadm> I found extremetuxracer
<vidd> ciapsadm, you might want to use the "appfinder" app in the "acessories" menu rather then synaptic
<vidd> ciapsadm, nvmd...that is installed apps....
<vidd> ciapsadm, the add/remove in the settings menu
<hhh2> sounds in firefox3 -> downthemall don't works
<hhh2> what can i do?
<vidd> *system
<hhh2> in xubuntu hardy
<vidd> hhh2, do you have the volume manager on your panel?
<hhh2> where is the panel?
<vidd> the bar at the top and/or bottom of your screen are called "panels"
<vidd> has the clock, applications menu, etc
<hhh2> yes
<hhh2> volume is at 74%
<vidd> open up the volume manager and max out the PMC
<hhh2> pcm?
<vidd> yes
<vidd> better?
<hhh2> no
<hhh2> doesnt' work
<vidd> you have any other application playing sound?
<hhh2> no
<vidd> are your speakers plugged in?
<hhh2> yes
<hhh2> others sounds are ok
<hhh2> other applications with sounds
<vidd> i just  asked you that and you said no
<vidd> =\
<ciapsadm> Tux racer does not start
<ciapsadm> We start from the console?
<vidd> so no saound in any firefox is working?
<hhh2> yes
<vidd> ciapsadm, yes
<hhh2> no
<Angel_Inside> ciapsadm: which graphic card?
<hhh2> sounds works in ff
<hhh2> also in video like in utube
<vidd> hhh2, then wtf is the problem?
<hhh2> only in downthemall
<vidd> what is that?
<hhh2> only in downthemall i can't hear its sound
<hhh2> an  extension
<ciapsadm> How do you start?
<vidd> then contact the extention writer and file a bug
<hhh2> an extension for download files
<Angel_Inside> ciapsadm: you should have a launcher in the panel
<vidd> hhh2, if its an extention to download files, why would it make sound?
<Angel_Inside> ciapsadm: if not, try tuxracer in the console
 * vidd is very confused
<hhh2> it make sounds at the end of a task
<hhh2> should
<hhh2> when all files are taken
<ciapsadm> How to write the console to start?
<vidd> hhh2, then try max'ing out all your other sound options (one at a time) to see if one of them is the cause....
<vidd> if that dont help....file a bug
<wormsxulla> i don't have sound in firefox either (end of download of page or chatzilla), i've looked everywhere to solve it, but no luck
<vidd> wormsxulla, do video's etc make noise?
<hhh2> yes
<hhh2> pheraps have to do with pulseaudio
<vidd> hhh2, i already told you to file a bug
<hhh2> pulse is uninstalled
<hhh2> i have already sent an email
<wormsxulla> vidd: yes, they do
<vidd> hhh2, why would you get rid of the central audio controler?
<wormsxulla> flash makes sound
<hhh2> pulse?
<hhh2> i hate it
<hhh2> is difficult to install
<vidd> wormsxulla, is pulse installed? HH or II? all volume settings max out (besides master of course)
<vidd> hhh2, pulse is auto-installed during xubuntu-desktop
<wormsxulla> vidd: checking, but i don't think it is installed
<hhh2> i have removed it ,i need a simple guide to reinstall
<wormsxulla> hhh2: also, to get sound in pidgin i had to tweak the play sound setting (not related to firefox, of course)
<hhh2> i must edit some files
<hhh2> pidgin sounds  works to me
<ciapsadm>  
<vidd> hhh2, how did you remove pulse?
<hhh2> i don't remember
<wormsxulla> vidd: no, pulse is not installed
<vidd> hhh2, then try this: sudo apt-get remove xubuntu-desktop && sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<vidd> wormsxulla, ^^^^ you too
<wormsxulla> removing xubuntu-desktop then reinstalling it?
<hhh2> every video player always writes that pulse isn't installed
<hhh2> then i tried to update it and then to remove completely from synaptic
<vidd> wormsxulla, yes
<wormsxulla> it's not installed on my machine ô_ö
<wormsxulla> apparently
<vidd> so install it
<vidd> it gets removed automatically when you start ripping out peices of the default install
<wormsxulla> will that change anything to my machine appearance?
<vidd> no...the appearences are from "xubuntu-default-settings" (which you should never have removed)
<wormsxulla> ah ok
<vidd> do you now have sound like you expect?
<wormsxulla> i've not installed it yet, i'm a bit short in disk space on the eee pc, so calculating how much all the things it want to install too are
<vidd> wormsxulla, then do it this way.....
<dcolish> vidd, is there a good ubuntu wiki for sound setup? i haven't seen one
<vidd> dcolish, me either....
<vidd> never had time to write one =\
<dcolish> vidd, ditto, also I have not had sound problems so I don't have many notes from my local installs
<vidd> heh....
<vidd> i start with the cli and build up on my relics
<dcolish> unfortunately i have no relics. If someone wants to donate however!
 * vidd has no high-end systems....if someone wants to donate....=]
<dcolish> touche! I think the alsa site wiki is helpful, but possibly outdated for how ubuntu manages configuration: http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Main_Page
<log1_kuba> hello
<log1_kuba> help
<lr_> hi @ll
<vidd> hello log1_kuba  whats up
<lr_> just tried upgrading my feisty xubuntu to hardy and higher and it's giving me a hard time, because he cant install the paket "xubuntu-desktop" anyone have any idea?
<vidd> lr_, did you try to go directly from FF to HH without upgrading via GG first?
<vidd> (please note, this is an unsupported upgrade method)
<lr_> what u mean directly? clean install?
<vidd> lr_, no...editing the sources.list file then dist-upgrade
<lr_> do you have a how to for that? dont wanna bother u explaining it
<vidd> feisty and gutsy are both no longer supported, so your best bet is to back up your data files, and do a clean install of the desired version
<lr_> problem is, that i need a version with pre compiled wlan drivers
<vidd> lr_, what wifi card?
<lr_> 802.11b/g
<vidd> lr_, you know damn well that is not what i meant
<lr_> ah sry
<lr_> thought u meant standard
<vidd> you said "precompiled drivers"
<vidd> how can i tell you if the drivers you need are precompiled in newer versions without knowing what drivers you need
<lr_> well, i probabbly used the wrong term, sry english is not my mothertongue
<vidd> you need the wifi to work "out-of-the-box"
<vidd> right?
<lr_> y
<lr_> its a atheros module
<lr_> *an
<vidd> what does "lspci" say it is?
<lr_> atheros communications AR5006EG
<vidd> lr_, are you saying you have to do special things to get the wifi to work on fresh install, so you can only do upgrade?
<lr_> xubuntu 8.10 about an hour ago, and couldnt get wifi to work, and because i cant get the pakets on it without internet i tried xubuntu eee witch had wifi fixed after installation
<lr_> but updating doesnt work, so i thought i ask around if there's a fix
<vidd> ok....what version of xubuntu is installed on the machine now//
<lr_> 7.10
<lr_> eeeXubuntu its called
<vidd> just so you know....
<knome> lr_, i have a working eeexubuntu 8.04 installation.
<vidd> using this upgrade method is NOT supported and is VERY LIKELY TO BREAK YOUR SYSTEM
<knome> lr_, have you used this repository? http://www.array.org/ubuntu/
<vidd> edit your sources.lsit file, and un-comment alll repo's
<vidd> then replace all "feisty" with "gutsy"
<vidd> save
<vidd> then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<vidd> then edit sources again, replace "gutsy" with "hardy"
<vidd> then update
<vidd> then use normal upgrade method
<lr_> ok, i'll try the new repository and if that doesnt work, i'll try your method, thank you very much
<vidd> lr_, knome suggests that you just download the 8.04 version
<knome> do i? :)
<lr_> i think he suggests to try his repository :)
<knome> i upgraded myself and then added the repository
<knome> i suppose you might need a cable
<vidd> lr_, if you are doing that....make sure you also un-comment the universe repo's....
<krio> hi
<vidd> because before hardy, xubuntu moved from main to universe repo's
<vidd> hello krio
<krio> somebody can tel me what hardwere require xubuntu 8.10?
<vidd> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<vidd> krio, its on the front page of the website!
<krio> ok
<knome> i think any hardware requires xubuntu ;)
<vidd> knome, you know what he(?) meant!
<Necrosan> So, does anyone really even use Xubuntu?
<knome> Necrosan, on all of my three machines, yes.
<Necrosan> Is a PS3 one of your machines?
<knome> no.
<Necrosan> Mine is.
<knome> vidd, i think he asked what are the HW requirements
<vidd> Necrosan, on 7 of my 8  (non-windows) machines
<Necrosan> And Wifi is NOT working through the interface.
<vidd> Necrosan, what does lspci say your wifi card is?
<krio> sorry for my english but vid has understand
<krio> but i'm not sure if is it a good idea migrate to xubuntu 8.10
<dcolish> vidd, Necrosan was on the over day with the same attitude.
<vidd> krio, on 8.04?
<krio> whit a pentium 933 and 256 mb of ram
<vidd> 8.04?
<krio> is not ready the 8.10 version?
<Necrosan> It's a Broadcomm chip, vidd.
<Necrosan> I can see it with iwconfig, and wlan0 exists in ifconfig -a
<Necrosan> It won't connect to my hidden SSID network.
<Necrosan> That has mac filtering.
<vidd> Necrosan, is the card properly installed?
<Necrosan> The MAC address of the PS3 is in the list, by the way.
<Necrosan> It's a PS3, vidd.
<Necrosan> I can't install it any bit more properly.
<vidd> Necrosan, if you wont answer my question, then i cant help you
<Necrosan> It's a fresh install of Intrepid
<vidd> did you properly install the wifi drivers for your wifi card?
<Necrosan> It dtected & configured it fine during install
<dcolish> clearly it didn't
<Necrosan> I bet if I make my network visible I will be able to connect.
<Necrosan> Unless ubuntu forges a mac address on the wireless interface?
<vidd> so then "No, I did not bother to install the proprietary firmware that Ubyuntu cannot legally auto-install due to software legality concerns in several munincipalities"
<Necrosan> Maybe it's not broadcom, I don't know.
<Necrosan> It obviously sees the device and is creating an interface for it.
<dcolish> so do you see a HWaddr for it?
<vidd> Necrosan, then open terminal, type "lspci" and tell me the chipset
<Necrosan> I'd have to turn it on, but I'm pretty sure there was one listed.
<Necrosan> Hold on.
<TheSheep> Necrosan: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=435377
<vidd> dcolish, i got this....
<dcolish> cool
<Necrosan> It's a Marvell chipset.
<vidd> i know exactly what kind of card he has and what he has to do to get it to work
<vidd> well....
<vidd> what does it say?
<Necrosan> TheSheep: That's for an older release.
<Necrosan> vidd: I only have one USB keyboard..
<Necrosan> All I'm trying to accomplish is not enabling my SSID broadcast.
<vidd> and this has what to do with the price of tea in china?
<Necrosan> I live in the ghetto.
<vidd> get the output of lspci and pastebin it for me
<vidd> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Necrosan> hold on, the GF's watching that dumb show with tyra banks
<krio> sorry vidd, why 8.04?
<vidd> krio, all i want to know is ....what version do you have installed right now?
<krio> i have installed.....kubuntu 7.04
<dcolish> hey vidd, do you run any ppc hardware with the 8.10?
<vidd> Necrosan, hopefully i will still be here when you get yourself ready to recieve assistance
<vidd> dcolish, no...sorry
<dcolish> vidd, no worries, I think i'm going to give it a shot. i've got an older mac kicking around and not much better to do today since its raining. FYI there is a ps3 specific disc
<vidd> dcolish, yeah...i know
<vidd> if he dont have the broadcom bcm43xx chipset, thats where im sending him
<Necrosan> I have the marvell chipset, vidd
<dcolish> ha yeah, I thought the wl kernmod was better at supporting broadcom.
<Necrosan> 100%sure
<vidd> but i am 99% positive thats the chipset he has, and all he needs to do is add the firmware to his /lib/firmware directory
<vidd> Necrosan, which wifi firmware of the marvell chipset?
<Necrosan> Not sure
<Necrosan> I'd need to check.
<Necrosan> I think it just can't connect to hidden SSIds
<vidd> oh...wait....they all have bcm4-something wifi cards in them
<Necrosan> PS3s do?
<Necrosan> =P
<vidd> Necrosan, well....once the firmware is installed, you are going to need to set your interface to connect to it
<vidd> Necrosan, no....the wifi cards that broadcom release
<vidd> wich isnt too surprising sine bcm=BroadCoM
<Necrosan> sure
<Necrosan> But you're misunderstanding me
<Necrosan> The PS3 uses Marvell WIFI hardware
<krio> by by
<vidd> right....witch uses the broadcom bcm4306 wifi set
<vidd> if its set up for b/g network connection
<vidd> this is why i MUST have the output of lspci
<Necrosan> Stop being so demanding.
<Necrosan> I'll get on it ASAP.
<vidd> see...i dont care what HARDWARE the use....i care what CHIPSET the HARDWARE uses
<Necrosan> marvell chipset
<Necrosan> that's what
<vidd> well...hopefully, ill still be here
<vidd> mavell what?
<Necrosan> yeah, top model is almost over
<vidd> so is my shift at work
<knome>  GOSH
<vidd> night all
<Necrosan> Why you workin' on a Saturday?
<vidd> cuzz its my job
<vidd> why you work on tuesdays and wednesdays? (my weekends)?
<Necrosan> Where do you work?
<vidd> none of your buisness
<Necrosan> I work at an apartment complex.
<Necrosan> I'm the manager.
<vidd> i dont really care
<knome> girls!
<Necrosan> You see that subway commercial?
<TheSheep> !ot
<ubottu> #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Necrosan> 5 dollar, 5 dollar foot long.
<dcolish> vidd, if you still care:  Optional 802.11 b/g module Marvell chipset 88W8580-BAN1 via this link http://www.ihari.com/node/101. Not sure if its still current
<dcolish> oddly enough its similar to the chipsets in the iphone and other consumer stuff
<log1_kuba> i have strange problem with (x)ubuntu 8.10, it takes me 100% CPU, any ideas what to do ?
<log1_kuba> CPU - Intel Celeron 1,73 Ghz
<log1_kuba> the problem when i booting from LiveCD and on installed system
<slow-motion> hi
<vidd> hello slow-motion
<slow-motion> hi vidd
<vidd> hey dcolish looks like that guy really didnt need that much help after all
<dcolish> vidd, told ya, he was on the other night talking smack. However, I would like to see xubuntu of a ps3
<vidd> its rather lame
<dcolish> yeah?
<dcolish> I thought ps3 was a "supercomputer"
<dcolish> :)
<vidd> it runs great...just looks like crap
<dcolish> why's that?
<vidd> its plugged into a tv
<dcolish> oh, right... thought it might be video driver issues
<vidd> maybe its just cuzz the tv it was plugged into was crap....but damn!
<vidd> it runs like a champ
<dcolish> i think even the best hdtv is still at 1920 x1080 px
<nikolam> dcolish, I was thinking of buying Ps3 instead of PC a year ago or more..
<nikolam> Then I realized that I will be stuck with 256MB RAM
<nikolam> And that is not good idea theese days
<nikolam> and I still don`t have Blueray nowhere in large numbers ,anyway, so..
<danielig> hi xubuntistas
<dcolish> nikolam, besides you can put blue-ray into anything if you really want it
<dcolish> !hi | danielig
<ubottu> danielig: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu!
<danielig> I have trouble using the sound juicer after moving to 8.10 I get Could not start Sound Juicer
<danielig> Reason: The plugin necessary for file access was not found.
<danielig> Please consult the documentation for assistance.
<nikolam> dcolish, yes, that too. Also I bought Intergated graphics and saved money for fast 3d card .. for about.. Now :)
<danielig> however, I don't know exactly which documentation. any ideas here?
<nikolam> Also I could easily put +4Gigs of ram if i want etc.. :)
<dcolish> nikolam, totally and a dvi to hdmi cable is only $20
<dcolish> if you want to connect to a tv for something
<danielig> I think I have removed the gnome desktop...
<nikolam> so, I can conclude that.. if Sony wonted to make a PC out of PS3.. he just needed to make Ram upgradeable. Nothing more and nothing less..
<nikolam> dcolish, I even have dvi, vga, hdmi And tv-out on my pc motherboard :)
<dcolish> danielig, are you just trying to burn discs? xfce uses braserio
<dcolish> nikolam, what's the board? I got a cheap EVA from tigerdirect
<nikolam> dcolish, That`s Biostar 690gAM2
<dcolish> geez, does it come with a sink too?
<dcolish> i've been looking for a dual socket 775 board, I want dual processors
<danielig> I am trying to do a conversion from normal Audio CD to .ogg or mp3 files
<danielig> dcolish.
<knome> danielig, grip
<vidd> danielig, try sudo apt-get remove --purge soundjuicer && sudo apt-get install soundjuicer
<vidd> that will rip it out, and rebuild it (hopefully correctly)
<danielig> done that, will do nothing. to my problem.
<danielig> just trying grip...
<vidd> danielig, did you use the --purge switch to remove (potentially corrupt) config files?
<danielig> yes
<danielig> it is not a config problem
<danielig> s/is/was
<danielig> I have purged it now and try grip. don't like the interface so much, though...
<danielig> info sound-juicer doesn't provide much, what documentation could be meant?
<danielig> no ideas?
<dcolish> danielig, how did you install xfce?
<danielig> sudo apt-get install xfce4-desktop I think
<danielig> without -desktop
<danielig> I have played with other things, among others kubuntu but I have removed it.
<dcolish> danielig, it sounds like you may have quite a mess on your hands.
<danielig> yes, but this is a debian based system that should take care of it's dependencies I thought.
<danielig> when I install a programm it should be impossible that it doesn't include the dependency automatically
<danielig> so if there is a dependency it must be defined in the .deb
<vidd> danielig, ya might want to consider dropping back to cli-only and re-installing the desktop from scratch
<danielig> thanks vidd, sounds like a lot of work
<dcolish> danielig, when you don't properly install window managers, not useing the xubuntu-desktop install for example, you risk the chance of breaking the deb tree
<danielig> considering that I have wlan and wlan doesn't really work without a desktop
<danielig> okay I will just install the xubuntu-desktop
<vidd> danielig, no...not really
<vidd> danielig, your wlan doesnt work without a desktop?
<vidd> mine always did =\
<danielig> okay, it works but I have to configure it on the command line eh?
<vidd> yep
<vidd> i set mine up for static ip, so no issues there
<dcolish> even dhcp should not be too hard with dhclient3
<danielig> so now the sound juicer works, but I have a lot of things that I don't want like abiword...
<danielig> lots of games
<danielig> ...
<dcolish> danielig, what did you run?
<danielig> install xubuntu-desktop...
<dcolish> i'm pretty sure it was recommended that you didnt do that
<vidd> danielig, now just remove each unwanted app (make a note of what you remove so you find out what breaks your sound juicer if it does break)
<danielig> it removed my nicely configures wicd among other things. this sucks in ubuntu, the meta packages are putting a lot of stuff into the system and the dependencies are not defined correctly... this should be done in the debs
<dcolish> danielig, did you install wicd via their apt-repo? remember this is not debian
<vidd> danielig, to get wicd to work again, simply remove nm-manager
<danielig> yeah, I have wicd again, of course I only use ubuntu repos,
<danielig> of course I removed the games and abiword etc. and sound-juicer works now, but I am still convinced that a package needs to include it's dependencies.
 * vidd thinks xubuntu should axe nm manager in favor of wicd (all *buntu actually)'
 * dcolish +1
 * danielig agrees
<vidd> danielig, all packages do
<danielig> all but sound-juicer...
<dcolish> danielig, it does... try running apt-cache depends sound-juicer
<vidd> danielig, you probably removed a "recommends"
<knome> vidd, wicd is not yet even in repos?
<danielig> but does not include some file-access plugin without which it does not start!
<vidd> Knightlust, nope
<danielig> knome use the wicd repo
<knome> :]
<vidd> danielig, the issue was probably in your PATH
<vidd> did you launch it from terminal to see the error?
<danielig> vidd I had all the depends and all suggests and all recommends.
<danielig> what do you mean I have a differen PATH for GNOME?
<vidd> danielig, right....which means you probably did not have the correct PATH configuratiopn
<danielig> maybe there was some dependency on Python because I removed a whole lot of python stuff
<danielig> and how did my PATH change after installing xubuntu-desktop? it didn't
<vidd> danielig, there is definantly some python requirements
<danielig> so it should be done in the depends!
<danielig> anyway it is done now, I  am going to rip a bunch of CD s and say goodnight, xubuntu rocks!
<vidd> fine...nvmd
<dcolish> hehe, depends...
<vidd> it was his PATH settings
<knome> vidd, ok, so how do i enable wicd
<vidd> have you installed it?
<knome> yes, i installed it from the repo
<vidd> launch it
<knome> a-ha!
<knome> i see
<dcolish> vidd, most likely, also I didnt get the part about ripping out python libs and then blaming it on apt
<dcolish> knome, i think you need to disable nm as well
<dcolish> personally, i tear that garbage out
<knome> i have to admit, i like nm more.
<vidd> dcolish, yeah.... let me take out "suggest" stuff for python audio....and then wonder why audio stuff dont work =\
<dcolish> vidd, dependencies are not a cure for stupidity
<vidd> knome, how can you possibly like that pos app more?????
<vidd> they gutted it
<knome> vidd, people like different things.
<vidd> you cant even set up your own DNS servers anymore!
<dcolish> knome, i'm sorry but i have to agree with vidd, the dns support in nm is massive bug they refuse to fix
<knome> atm i don't have to play with dns servers.
<TheSheep> funny, I have custom dns servers
<vidd> knome, come to america, and get broadband from verizon (anywhere in the states)
<dcolish> TheSheep, do you use dhcp?
<knome> hmm...
<knome> i haven't had this version before
<TheSheep> I just added them to my /etc/dhcp/dhclient.conf
<TheSheep> dcolish: of course
<knome> ok, i have to admit - this sucks
<vidd> TheSheep, you cant get there from nm manager
<knome> i wonder why i had the old version
<TheSheep> vidd: that's horrible :)
<vidd> knome, cuzz you got it from the "hardy" repo?
<knome> possible.
<vidd> knome, i just dl the .deb
<knome> vidd, for the hardy version?
<vidd> i dont like adding strange repos in my system
<knome> a-ha
<vidd> idk...i dont have the repo....
<vidd> knome, http://downloads.sourceforge.net/wicd/wicd_1.5.4_all.deb?modtime=1225050059&big_mirror=0
<dcolish> TheSheep, it does look like that is fixed https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/91890
<dcolish> well I still hate nm
<vidd> dcolish, the bug was still there as of last night.....
<dcolish> vidd, well it's marked as released... thats ridiculous
<vidd> i did a dist-upgrade on my infected ... i mean affected.... laptop last night
<vidd> ill runn it again when i get home
<vidd> speaking of which....its time for me to jet
<vidd> ill try to be back on in about 2 hours
<knome> lol
<knome> no wonder my wireless didn't work
<knome> the adapter wasn't plugged
<dcolish> can't say that's never happened to me
<knome> i still have to admit i like the look of network-manager more.
<dcolish> wicd is about function not style
<slow-motion> n8
#xubuntu 2008-11-09
<heych> hiyaz ;) i did it, i finally got ubuntu on this laptop
<heych> what am i doing wrong for the installation manager to constantly insist i insert a disk with (20081028) in its title
<heych> ??
<heych> :D
<heych> now i cant install flash
<TheSheep> heych: go to system->software sources and uncheck the cd
<heych> kk TheSheep
<pronto> So I have a ISO of a dvd movie i backed up a while ago, whats the best way to burn to a DVD-R to play on any dvd player?
<the-erm> I'm having a weird problem with my network applet not showing up for other user accounts until I log in with this account.
<the-erm> Any ideas?
<the-erm> In other words no one can get on the net until I get on the net.
<the-erm> It's connecting wirelessly.
<heych> hi, i think i installed compiz how do i run it?
<the-erm> have you tried something like compiz<tab> to see what comes up?
<the-erm> I'm not sure because I don't run it.
<heych> i typed compiz-fusion but just compiz on its own did something to my gfx just now
<the-erm> did it work?
<heych> um kinda its seems stopped but not prompt
<heych> i had a warning
<heych> oh now it finished back to the prompt all windows have lost borders
<heych> if i log of and back on u think it will be fixed?
<heych> or maybe dis-allow xfce to manage the desktop
<the-erm> heych: I don't know if you run gdm, then go to gnome ... it pretty much starts up but we run xfce here.
<heych> ok, thanks the-erm is just im a xubuntu noobee
<heych> i give up
<heych> been doin this since 3pm its now 1 am
<shaytan> i need to mount windows drivers to xubuntu... can anyone help me???
<TheSheep> !smbmount
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smbmount
<TheSheep> !smb
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<the-erm> what kind of drivers?
<the-erm> Or are you referring to drives?
<shaytan> ntfs drivers
<the-erm> oh smb is the way to go then
<shaytan> how to install it in terminal?
<TheSheep> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<TheSheep> !ntfs-3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<shaytan> i can't seem to restore taskbar
<shaytan> i minimized firefox but can't maximize it... taskbar crashed
<shaytan> help!!! my taskbar panel isn't restoring on xubuntu... how to restore it??? i restarded xubuntu but thit not apear
<charlie-tca> Would that be the top panel, bottom panel, or both panels?
<shaytan> both
<shaytan> what happened
<shaytan> ?
<shaytan> i just want to restore them is this a way?
<charlie-tca> hit ctl-alt-F2, login, sudo xfce4panel start
<charlie-tca> That will restore the panels, then alt+f7 to get the desktop again
<shaytan> i used ctr-alt-F2 nothing happened
<shaytan> just the screen flickered
<charlie-tca> It never changed to the terminal screen?
<shaytan> no
<charlie-tca> That´s a bigger problem I can´t help with
<charlie-tca> try all the f keys though
<shaytan> sudo: xfce4panel: command not found
<charlie-tca> sudo xfce4panel start
<charlie-tca> sorry, try xfce4-panel
<shaytan> it's not working...
<shaytan> thank you it worked
<charlie-tca> welcome. good luck now
<shaytan> :-D
<shaytan> ok
<shaytan> i typed in terminal xfce4-panel but when i close the terminal the panel also crashes or disapears what is the problem?
<shaytan> i'm forced to keep the terminal opened
<charlie-tca> Try xfce4-panel stop
<charlie-tca> then xfce4-panel start
<shaytan> ** (xfce4-places-plugin:5571): CRITICAL **: xfce_panel_plugin_get_size: assertion `XFCE_IS_PANEL_PLUGIN (plugin)' failed
<shaytan> ** (xfce4-places-plugin:5571): CRITICAL **: xfce_panel_plugin_get_orientation: assertion `XFCE_IS_PANEL_PLUGIN (plugin)' failed
<TheSheep> shaytan: say, do you have any free space on your disk?
<shaytan> i have
<shaytan> why?
<TheSheep> strange things happen with panel when it runs out of disk space
<TheSheep> shaytan: press alt+f2 and type xfce4-panel there
<shaytan> TheSheep it worked now but after restart how can i be sure it wont repeat?
<TheSheep> shaytan: delete your saved sessions in .cache/sessions
<TheSheep> shaytan: and when you log in next time, make sure you select 'xfce' as the session
<shaytan> TheSheep ok thanks
<killerbyte> hello
<killerbyte> please can somebody tell me can you mount a partition using the gui in xubuntu?
<shaytan666> how do i mount a ntfs driver with samba???
<Necrosan> gotta get some dro
<Necrosan> that's how
<shaytan666> huh
<Necrosan> you know what i mean
<Valroadie> Anyone know a way to look at firewall or network settings to unblock a programs access
<Valroadie> what is the GUI called for the netfilter firewall?
<spowney> how would i change the shortcut alt + F8 (to hide/minimize a window) to a shortcut of my choice, or what would be the command to assign to a shortcut to minimize a window
<killerbyte> hello
<killerbyte> please can somebody tell me can you set xubuntu to mount file systems on internal hard drives automatically?
<IdeAlEss> Hello, I was wanting to upgrade my 8.04 to 8.10 but the update manager doesn't give the option to upgrade versions.  I did go thought and upgrade several individual files though.  How do I do a full upgrade?
<DCPom> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IntrepidUpgrades
<IdeAlEss> thanks, wasn't sure if that was true for xubutu as well.  The Xubutu page should really be changed then as it says it will prompt you.
<IdeAlEss> thanks, worked great, updating now!
<DCPom> yep most of the times i just refer to the ubuntu stuff because it's more often updated
<hardcore> howdy yall
<hardcore> i've noticed myspace pages are resource hogs
<Grey_Loki> Yep
<hardcore> any way to fix that?
<Grey_Loki> Not that i've ever seen - they're just badly designed
<hardcore> thanks
<hardcore> are there better alternatives?
<Grey_Loki> At least, every MySpace page i've ever visited has lagged, whether it's on my linux machine, my mac laptop, or my XP desktop
<Grey_Loki> To MySpace?
<hardcore> yes
<Grey_Loki> A lot of people seem to like Facebook, if you can stand their policies on storing your personal information
<hardcore> i guess the philosophy of myspace and xfce don't exactly go hand in hand
<hardcore> i'd rather not get too personal, no
<hardcore> later yall
<ball> What's the icon for the Places menu?  A couple of drawers?
<dcolish> ball, I think so
<dcolish> yup
<ball> Thanks
<ball> Oh good, it's easy enough to add a program to the menu bar, complete with its own icon.
<ball> I just replaced Firefox with SeaMonkey
<ball> hello Halow
<dcolish> ball, yeah its all about the launchers... i find that locating the icons for the app can be tricky sometimes
<Halow> Hello. I was wondering if I'm missing something to get Bluetooth working in Xubuntu. I'm normally an Ubuntu user, and wanted to know if I needed something else to work on pairing/unpairing while in Xubuntu.
<Halow> Seems Bluez only really likes Gnome?
<dcolish> Halow, i'm not very familiar with bluetooth setup, but the wiki seems to suggest that it is the same as regular ubuntu
<ball> Is "Bluez" a piece of software?
<dcolish> ball, yes, its a bluetooth utilities driver
<Halow> When I'm in Ubuntu, I get the little Bluetooth icon. It's about bubble says Bluetooth Applet (bluez.org). Most of the things it depends on are bluez*.
<Halow> Under Xubuntu I don't see that icon in the notifican area (or equivalent thereof).
<dcolish> Halow, try running lsmod | grep blue to see if you have the kernel mods installed for bluetooth
<dcolish> it could be that you need to add that applet to your panel
<dcolish> Halow, I'm not sure if this page is relevant anymore, but it looks helpful https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<ball> How much is a Bluetooth dongle these days?
<dcolish> ball, should be really cheap, like $10 bucks
<Halow> I spent $29.99 +tx/s&h for a a really tiny one.
<ball> dcolish: Can bluetooth headsets for mobile phones work with a PC?
<dcolish> ball, you should be able to pair any bluetooth product, headsets being just one
<Halow> I was about to say... currently in Ubuntu now, and using one on Skype.
<ball> Wait, Skype is available for Linux?
<ball> Hmm... perhaps I should try that.
<Halow> Hehe, yeah.
<Halow> It's a pain in the rear to get working with my headset... but I can manage it.
<dcolish> Halow, what was so hard about it?
<ball> I'm cold.
<Halow> I seem to have to restart Skype and run "sudo /etc/init.d/bluetooth restart" often to get it not to error at me.
<ball> brb, QSY to front room
<Halow> Usually after one successful call I have to unpair/repair, quit skype, restart bluetooth, restart skype.
<Halow> LOL
<Halow> I have a toddler, so not being tethered to the computer is fairly important.
<Halow> Okay, brb for me too, then. Going to try that command in Xubuntu.
<Halow> Hm... output is exactly the same: bluetooth              61924  11 rfcomm,sco,bnep,l2cap,btusb
<dcolish> well thats a start, did you try sudo hidd --search yet?
<ball> I seem to have two home folders
<Halow> hidd: command not found
<Halow> hcitool scan works, though.
<dcolish> ball, i dont think thats possible?
<ball> Correction, I seem to have two home folder icons on my desktop
<dcolish> Halow, read the man page for that. you should be able to connect with that tool. also double check that you dont have to add a bluetooth applet or something
<ball> If I hover over them, one says 'Desktop configuration file' and the other says 'Folder'
<ball> ...not sure which to delete
<dcolish> on the command line goto ~/Desktop
<ball> I'm there
<ball> ...now what?
<dcolish> do an ls in that folder and see what is actually on your desktop. anything with a .desktop ending is a desktop launcher file
<ball> okay, I have one file there ending in .desktop
<dcolish> and it is named?
<ball> doris.desktop
<dcolish> is that your home folder too?
<Halow> dcolish: I couldn't use that guide to connect, as it wanted a "hidd" command to do so. Also, when I check Applications>System>Services, bluetooth is checked.
<ball> dcolish: I don't know ...probably.
<dcolish> Halow, right, but if you run man hcitool you can see how to use that tool. also please check to see if there is an applet for it by right clicking on the panel and searching the add dialog
<ball> Will cows fall from the sky if I delete that?
<dcolish> ball, probably not
<ball> hello perforate
<perforate> hey
<perforate> no problems today just hangin' out looking for tips
<ball> Should Xfce have a trashcan / recycle bin somewhere?
<perforate> starting to get the hang of xubuntu, also just turned a chemistry major onto it
<Halow> dcolish: Nothing in add to panel about bluetooth (though there is one for Trash).
<Halow> ball^
<perforate> I just formatted her dell and put xubuntu onto it
<ball> hello silverdulcet
<dcolish> Halow, ok, um is there anything under xfce menu -> settings manager?
<silverdulcet> ball: hello
<Halow> Not that I can see immediately. Let me look further.
<dcolish> ok
<ball> Oh wierd, I have a "no entry" sign bottom right on my screen.  If I hover over it I see 'failed to connect to trash'
<Odd-rationale> ball: hmm... try "sudo /etc/init.d/hal restart" and/or "sudo /etc/init.d/fam restart"
<Odd-rationale> ball: otherwise, see if a logout, or reboot solves it...
<ball> hello Ahmuck
<ball> Odd-rationale: I may try that.
<Ahmuck> hi ball
<silverdulcet> I have a strange nfs problem. When mounting an nfs share on my xubuntu box, when mounted is owned by hplip and group mysql, I am unable to write to it. On my ubuntu box mounted nfs shares are owned by haldaemon group netdev. Any idea why?
<dcolish> silverdulcet, check the mount point ownership
<ball> brb, rebooting
<silverdulcet> dcolish: its owned by my username, under my home directory...
<dcolish> silverdulcet, you can always try a chown
<silverdulcet> I've sort of worked around it. I added my username to the mysql group and I'm able to write to the share. Just wondered why the permissions change to hplip/mysql instead of haldaemon/netdev
<silverdulcet> dcolish: doesn't work, permission denied.
<dcolish> you need to do that as sudo
<silverdulcet> dcolish: I did that as well. Before the nfs share is mounted its owned by me, after it changes to hplip/mysql.
<dcolish> how are you mounting the nfs share?
<silverdulcet> dcolish: its in my fstab, host:/path/to/share /home/username/mountpoint nfs noauto, users,hard,intr
<silverdulcet> then just mount /mountpoint
<silverdulcet> dcolish: the exact same fstab entry works perfectly on my ubuntu install.
<Halow> dcolish, Nothing in there that I saw relates to bluetooth, although I did notice that PulseAudio isn't working on this side. Hm...
<ball> rebooting didn't help
<Odd-rationale> ball: do you have a ~/.local/share/Trash/ directory?
<Odd-rationale> ball: and are you running thunar?
<ball> Thunar is running.
<ball> yes, I have a ~/.local/share/Trash
<Odd-rationale> hmm... what version of xubuntu?
<Odd-rationale> ball: ?
<ball> I don't know, let me check.
<Odd-rationale> ball: `uname -a`
<Odd-rationale> whoops wrong one..
<Odd-rationale> `lsb_release -a`
<ball> Ubuntu 8.04.1 (with xubuntu-desktop added)
<ball> ...and configured to be the new default.
<Odd-rationale> ball: can you access the trash from thunar?
<ball> yes
<Odd-rationale> ball: try removing the one in the panel and adding it again...
<ball> Odd-rationale: the new one exhibits the same problem.
<Odd-rationale> hmm. i really dunno then... the next thing i would try is delete the ~/.cache and ~/.config directories... but i'm not sure you want to go that far...
<ball> trying that.
<Odd-rationale> then log out once your done... don't save the session.
<ball> Trying that now
<silverdulcet> Odd-rationale: do you happen to have any nfs shares mounted, can you tell me whether they are owned by haldaemon/netdev or hplip/mysql.
<Odd-rationale> silverdulcet: hmm... well tbh, i had a similar issue with sshfs...
<Odd-rationale> silverdulcet: can you browse the mount point from the command line?
<silverdulcet> Odd-rationale: thats funny, sshfs mounts are owned by hplip/mysql but doesn't deny me write permissions as nfs does.
<Odd-rationale> weird.... i don't have much experience with nfs...
<silverdulcet> I was just looking for what the standard ownership of nfs mounted shares should be.
<silverdulcet> Odd-rationale: what do you mean browse from the commandline?
<Odd-rationale> silverdulcet: cd /mountpoint; ls
<Odd-rationale> touch file
<Odd-rationale> etc...
<silverdulcet> Odd-rationale: oh yeah, reading the share is no problem, it just doesn't give me write permissions unless I'm part of the mysql group. On ubuntu its there aren't these permission problems.
<silverdulcet> Odd-rationale: what exact problems did you have with sshfs?
<Odd-rationale> silverdulcet: i could read/write from the command line, but could not open the mount point in thunar...
<silverdulcet> Odd-rationale: that might happen if you just added yourself to the fuse group, then relogged in, within your terminal window but not your entire X session.
<Odd-rationale> oh, i see... well i don't use thunar any more so...
<Odd-rationale> anyways, i'm heading to bed. night all!
<ball> Goodnight Odd-rationale
<burim> hello
<burim> why does the update manager keeps offering my to upgrade software i didnt even install ? totem player for example...
<ridoo> hi
<gabkdlly> burim: totem is installed as a default in xubuntu
<gabkdlly> you can safely remove it if you wish
<burim> the only thing related to totem that i have installed according the the synaptic package manager is the libtotem-plparser12 package, and if i remove it it tells me i must remove a bunch of other programs, rythmbox, gnomegames etc.
<burim> can i permanently ignore certain updates ? i dont wanna install totem nor remove the depended programs
<owen1> how to enable the right alt key from the terminal?
<SuperMario1776> I would like to install xubuntu 8.10 on to a 2000 iBook (FireWire) using "xubuntu-8.10-alternate-powerpc.iso". I have to do a USB install because dozens of attempts using burned CD's have failed. I was able to install Debian using a USB drive, but for that I was able to find a very small business card iso that could fit on to the 239 MB partition that "Copying the files — the easy way" at https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/inst
<SuperMario1776> The reason the boot partition ends up being only 239 MB is because that is the size of the img file in boot.img.gz. I can't do the same process with xubuntu because xubuntu-8.10-alternate-powerpc.iso is 627 MB in size. I have tried doing "Copying the files — the flexible way" but I have not been able to get it to work, so I would prefer to use "the easy way". Can the size of the img file be expanded so that the resulting 
<SuperMario1776> Knock, knock. Is there anybody home?
<Jabone_> well you can use the netinstall method if you have decent internet connection
<SuperMario1776> debian netinstalls were too big, and I haven't seen any xubuntu net installs, just desktop and alternate
<SuperMario1776> the reason i want to try xubuntu is because debian doesn't seem to like my iBook's video card and I can't get any GUI. I've heard of others getting ubuntu on to iBooks so I'd like to try it.
<SuperMario1776> currently I have four apple made, laptop shaped paperweights
<Jabone_> there is netinstall image that lets you select which distro you are installing
<Jabone_> I've installed xubuntu that way
<SuperMario1776> oh? where can I get it?
<Jabone_> ftp://archive.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/dists/intrepid/main/installer-i386/current/images/
<Jabone_> i think its the netboot thing
<Jabone_> ftp://archive.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/dists/intrepid/main/installer-amd64/current/images/
<Jabone_> if you want 64 bit
<SuperMario1776> hmm, no ppc support from hardy, but I'm not surprised because I'd heard ubuntu support for macs is on the way out, but I did find gusty, and it's deffinately small enough
<SuperMario1776> thanks for suggesting it
<Jabone_> yeah you are rigth there seems to be no netinstall images for powerpc
<Snyper`> im having hell trying to install xubuntu on an old abit BP6 board that has a HPT366 controller on it, it was all working fine till i upgraded to 8.10 and after afew issues i ended up having to format
<Snyper`> now i cant get it working... i pop my 8.04 livecd in and the install seems togo just great and then i reboot and it cant find the root device
<Snyper`> ive searched and searched and tried everything ive read on the forums..
<Snyper`> also what i find weird is that this copy of xubuntu i made in july boot just fine.. ive download and burn 8.04 alt, home, server, 8.10 alt, home, server and none of them will boot
<Snyper`> they all lockup right after detecting the HDD and cdrom
<Snyper`> also might add that everything works just fine after i install it on the HPT366.. then unconnect the drive and put the drive on ide1
<krio> good morning
<Snyper`> installed it again letting it do the partitions and no luck either
<Snyper`> morning krio
<krio> i have  a 7.04 kubuntu version on my old computer
<krio> a pentium 3 933 whit a256 mb of memory
<krio> the question is a good idea change it for xubuntu 8.10?
<Snyper`> i personally had issues with 8.10
<Snyper`> id wait afew weeks / month before moving to it
<Snyper`> if you want xubuntu you can get it by doing apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<Snyper`> i think thats the right package
<Snyper`> but xfce4 does run alittle smoother than kde on old systems
<krio> but xface4 it is easy to menage like kde 3.5?
<Snyper`> the way xubuntu is setup yes
<Snyper`> you can use both though if you like
<krio> on a 7.04 version??
<Snyper`> yes
<krio> let me say what
<krio> sorry for my english
<krio> i mean say me how
<Snyper`> they are just desktops on top of ubuntu
<Snyper`> so if you want xubuntu just install the xubuntu-desktop
<krio> using synaptic?
<Snyper`> yes
<krio> ok, but how can i change it?
<krio> better.. how can i choose the different desktop?
<Snyper`> just switch the session
<Snyper`> at the login screen
<krio> ok i'll try later
<krio> thanks
<krio> and see you
<frank_xubuntu> hi
<frank_xubuntu> I've got a problem with sound in Xubuntu
<frank_xubuntu> <- first time xubuntu user
<frank_xubuntu> drivers weren't loaded automatically for my soundcard, so I had to add the module to /etc/modules
<frank_xubuntu> but now I only get sound if I run the app in question with sudo!
<frank_xubuntu> (tried Opera webbrowser, aumix, alsamix, etc)
<frank_xubuntu> all work fine with sudo, all don't work without
<frank_xubuntu> do I need to add my Xfce user to some 'audio' users group before I get access to the soundcard?
<wolfie2x> hello anybody here?
<frank_xubuntu> I am
<TheSheep> frank_xubuntu: yes, but the first user should be automatically in the audio group
<frank_xubuntu> TheSheep: that's odd, as I currently don't get sound with the first (and only) user
<frank_xubuntu> TheSheep: unless I use sudo
<frank_xubuntu> can I view the group's I'm in with 'groups' in a terminal?
<TheSheep> frank_xubuntu: what does 'ls -ald /dev/dsp' show?
<TheSheep> frank_xubuntu: with 'id'
<frank_xubuntu> it shows a file owned by root in group audio
<TheSheep> frank_xubuntu: can you copy-paste the line?
<frank_xubuntu> seems like I'm not in group 'audio'
<frank_xubuntu> frank@nostalgia-linux:~$ ls -ald /dev/dsp
<frank_xubuntu> crw-rw---- 1 root audio 14, 3 2008-11-09 11:40 /dev/dsp
<TheSheep> ok
<TheSheep> then just add yourself to that group
<TheSheep> maybe it didn't add you to audio because there wasn't any soundcard :/
<frank_xubuntu> ah
<frank_xubuntu> there was, but for some reason xubuntu didn't load the module
<frank_xubuntu> it's a SB16 even.. most popular soundcard ever?
<TheSheep> so it thought there wasn't
<frank_xubuntu> yeah
<TheSheep> isn't it like... from Precambr or Carbon or some time then?
<frank_xubuntu> do I need to reboot before I can access the soundcard?
<frank_xubuntu> I just added myself to the 'audio' group
<frank_xubuntu> but it't not working yet
<TheSheep> no, just log out and log in back
<frank_xubuntu> TheSheep: but everyone tells me that linux runs better than Windows on old hardware.. so I decided to give it a go?
<frank_xubuntu> hence I chose for a lightweight distro
<TheSheep> frank_xubuntu: it certainly has more drivers for old hardware than vista
<TheSheep> better doesn't mean perfect
<frank_xubuntu> ah but who needs vista when it runs XP great
<frank_xubuntu> was just wondering if xubuntu would run better on it
<frank_xubuntu> and if I could get AIGLX to work on the matrox G400 on that box
<TheSheep> the up side is that it usually doesn't break once you set it up
<frank_xubuntu> should it? :)
<TheSheep> the down side is that setting it up is sometimes hard, and it may break on upgrade
<frank_xubuntu> ok be right back.. trying a log-off / log-on cycle
<frank_xubuntu> great
<frank_xubuntu> now it's working
<frank_xubuntu> anyway, I install a linux distro once in a while to see the state of desktop linux
<frank_xubuntu> (once every 1 or 2 years)
<frank_xubuntu> so this time it was Xubuntu's turn
<knome> frank_xubuntu, how did you end up testing xubuntu?
<frank_xubuntu> well my spare hw isn't really up to the bloatware that most distro's are these days
<knome> X)
<frank_xubuntu> they can compete with these windows installs from OEMs that load them up with all kind of crappy addware, shareware, etc
<frank_xubuntu> that fill up all your ram and slow it down to a crawl
<frank_xubuntu> at least Xubuntu is nice and light-weight
<frank_xubuntu> w00t, even adobe's craptastic flash is working in xubuntu
<knome> sure
<frank_xubuntu> ok next step is to get AIGLX working on my G400
<frank_xubuntu> so I can try compositing
<frank_xubuntu> and enabling my mouse thumb buttons
<frank_xubuntu> why don't those work by default? weird...
<frank_xubuntu> ok vidcard driver and mouse thumb buttons is for another time.
<frank_xubuntu> thanks for the help!
<tony_> Hi
<vidd> hello tony_
<tony_> Hi
<tony_> any ideas on Flash video on a G3 imac running Dapper?
<jim_p> hi guys
<jim_p> does anyone know how can i make my tiny little xfce icons. on the desktop and in the folders, a bit bigger? where is that setting?
<vidd> tony_, what exactly are you asking?
<vidd> jim_p, sorry...i dont have an answer
<tony_> I have an imac with Dapper installed. I can not get gnash to install. Are there any other ways I can view Flash sites?
<tony_> Like youtube.
<vidd> tony_, first....get a supported version of ubuntu....
<vidd> second, install the flash-nonfree (multiverse) instead of Gnash
<vidd> upgrading to newer version may get Gnash to work for you...since there have been great improvements in the last 2 years
<vidd> tony_, actually...dapper may still have support left.... but i'd upgrade anyway
<tony_> Anything past Dapper wont install on these old imacs,
<vidd> once the desktop support cycle runs out, you will have to upgrade to Hardy
<vidd> tony_, why not?
<tony_> When I try to compile from source (gnash) it has dependencies that I cannt get.
<vidd> tony_, dont use gnash
<vidd> use the flash player from adobe
<vidd> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<tony_> When I try to install Fiesty or Intrepid etc the install goes through (using the alternate cd ...live doesnt work)
<tony_> and boots up then shuts off.
<vidd> tony_, what part of "UPGRADE" are you missing?
<tony_> that flash is for X86 not ppc
<vidd> update-manager -d
<vidd> tony_, that flash is for linux...not arch-specific
<Snyper`> id wait on 8.10
<Snyper`> or install on another partition
<vidd> the plug-in should work for ppc, i386, and 64-bit
<tony_> but is processor specific.
<tony_> Adobe does not port for ppc processor for Linux
<tony_> I wish it was that easy.
<vidd> so you tried it already and it failed?
<tony_> The part of UPGRADE that I'm missing is that anything past Dapper doesnt work on this old imac.
<vidd> tony_, did you upgrade or install the newer versions?
<tony_> Yes I tried to install Adobe plugin and it told me that I did not have an X85 processor.
<vidd> then install gnash though apt-get
<vidd> its in the repos
<tony_> Both with thr cd and I tried through Update manager.
<tony_> Thanks for the info.\
<vidd> Snyper`, if he cant get hardy to install, how is he going to get intrepid?
<Snyper`> didnt read that far
<Snyper`> but since its more active in here
<Snyper`> stuck trying to get my system back working..
<vidd> what's wrong?
<Snyper`> was running 8.04 just fine untill i put 8.10 on it and then ended up having to format
<Snyper`> now it will not fully boot up
<vidd> why?
<vidd> why did you have to format
<Snyper`> i have an onboard HPT366 controller and it will install just fine from the livecd
<Snyper`> but after reboot it gets stuck
<Snyper`> vidd long story
<vidd> im here till 5:30 EST
<Snyper`> ok
<Snyper`> another weird thing is the livecd of 8.04 i made in july boots up just fine
<vidd> Snyper`, that comment meant "tell me why you had to format"
<Snyper`> i made a copy of 8.04 and 8.10 (desktop,server,alt) few days ago and none will work
<Snyper`> my boot partition was too small
<vidd> ok....
<Snyper`> and 8.10 pissed me off so i formated
<vidd> so you have your hd all partitioned the way you want?
<Snyper`> gparted also screwed the drive up
<Snyper`> but either way thats not the problem now
<Snyper`> its now partitioned how i want it.. :/
<vidd> ok...take the old 8.04 (not the 8.04.1) DISK AND DO A BASIC INSTALL
<vidd> sorry bout the caps
<Snyper`> vidd ive installed 8.04
<Snyper`> i reboot
<vidd> so the system is currently up?
<Snyper`> get into grub.. remove quiet and slash
<Snyper`> to see whats going on
<Snyper`> and it gets stuck cause it cant find root
<vidd> Snyper`, have you fsck the hard drive?
<Snyper`> i can use the livecd to chroot into the install and all works welll after mounting everything
<Snyper`> its not the install
<Snyper`> its something todo with my ht366 controller
<Snyper`> hpt366*
<vidd> i dont even know what that is
<Snyper`> board is a BP6 that has onboard HPT366
<vidd> is that the mother board?
<Snyper`> BP6 yes
<vidd> well...if the MOBO is fried, replace it
<Snyper`> its basicly and highpoint UDMA66 IDE card on board
<Snyper`> vidd your listen
<Snyper`> grr
<Snyper`> vidd listen
<Snyper`> install goes just fine like normal
<Snyper`> there is somthing todo with the kernal not seeing the drive
<vidd> does grub load?
<Snyper`> and if i use the CD to Try XUBUNTU before installing
<Snyper`> yes grub is fine
<Snyper`> and if i use the CD to Try XUBUNTU before installing
<vidd> ok...did you add a new drive? like a usb drive?
<Snyper`> i can use that to mount the drives
<Snyper`> then chroot into the install
<Snyper`> and use the pc as normal
<Snyper`> this is a IDE drive
<vidd> if grub loads, then the bios is finding the drive....
<vidd> what is the error message you get?
<Snyper`> well yea
<Snyper`> kernal see the drive just fine too as i said
<Casava`> help
<Snyper`> let me start it up from the livecd and ill paste were it dies
<Casava`>  how I can add a screen and other applications on autostart on Xubuntu
<Snyper`> crontab
<Casava`> pls i really need help
<Casava`>  how I can add a screen and other applications on autostart on Xubuntu
<vidd> Casava`, if your not going to read your answer, then dont ask
<vidd> you were told to add it to crontab
<vidd> you can also open the autostart applications in settings manager and set it up there
<Casava`> hey do you know how to make "aliases" for long commands
<vidd> Casava`, yeah....ad it to the /etc/alias file
<vidd> Casava`, let me get you a tut
<Casava`> how does it work with crontab?
<Casava`> vidd how does it work with crontab?
<Casava`> i really need  help
<vidd> how should i know? Snyper` told you to do it that way
<vidd> but check this out: http://www.linux.org/lessons/
<Casava`> Snyper` how does it work with crontab?
<vidd> Casava`, READ THE TUTORIAL i posted
<vidd> its got step-by-step instructions for both questions you asked
<Casava`> vidd : Xubuntu
<vidd> Casava`, every linux out there
<vidd> Casava`, for autostarting apps in xubuntu: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&client=firefox-a&rls=com.ubuntu%3Aen-US%3Aunofficial&hs=v8U&q=autostart+applications+xubuntu&btnG=Search
<vidd> its amazing what google can do
<vidd> setting up aliases in *buntu http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-784937.html
 * vidd will be back in 10
<Snyper`> vidd im waiting on xubuntu to install
<vidd> Snyper`, im just going down for a smoke
<vidd> ill be back
<ron_o> linux has 30% market share of Eee PCs..
<ron_o> http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=20601103&sid=a3VyE_ofSwwE&refer=news
<vidd> ron_o, thats a shame...it used to have 100%
<Casava`> how would you autostart things with xfce by using cron? I dont get it by reading that site
<vidd> Casava`, cron is a cli app for auto-starting apps
<knome> Casava`, see "Autostarted apps" from the Xfce Settings Manager (Applications -> Settings -> ...)
<Casava`> you can automate everything in screen.. read man screen and see the commands you want to execute and put 'm in a script
<knome> screen doesn't run automatically if you reboot your computer
<knome> Casava`, you'd be better off with the GUI editor
<vidd> Casava`, what exactly are you trying to do?
<Casava`> vidd i was just curious how you want to autostart i.e. xterm with crontab, when xfce starts
<vidd> Casava`, cron is not for starting apps when xfce starts....
<vidd> you want "autostarted applications" for that...as knome said 6 minutes ago
<Casava`> I want to start a screen session (but not attach to it) and in there start 1 window for irssi, 1 window for rtorrent
<vidd> cron is for starting applications at start-up, and at specific times...like auto-backups, and syncronization with other servers, etc
<vidd> Casava`, well...happy hunting.....remember....google is your friend =]
<Casava`> ok
<Casava`>  I know -m -d is to go
<Casava`>  or -d -m
 * vidd has never used screen....
 * vidd would rather have torrentflux do the torrents
<knome> vidd, transmission is fine and easy
<hhh2> hhh2> i need help for setup flash 9 ,it crashes browsers also with libflashsupport-pulse
<hhh2> <hhh2> i have 9,0,48,0 flash version and the version 10 is worse..
<hhh2> <hhh2> 9.0.48.0
<hhh2> <hhh2> with pulseaudio
<vidd> and why would you want irssi running if your not going to be connected to it?
<Casava`>  vidd would rather have torrentflux do the torrents       why?
<vidd> Knightlust, you really have no clue
<vidd> knome, ^^^
<knome> vidd, :P
<Casava`>  vidd would rather have torrentflux do the torrents       why?
<vidd> Casava`, because it is a server....i can log into it from anywhere
<vidd> Casava`, you keep repeating yourself and i will put you on auto-ignore
<Casava`> same here
<Casava`> sorry sir
<vidd> and my other question to you was....why do you wish to have irssi running if your not actually looking at it?
<vidd> is the intent to have some kind of bot running?
<Snyper`> still wating on this install but yea i know it has todo with the htp366 controller as i did install and use the system on the ata33 ide's
<vidd> Snyper`, so you made a hardware change?
<Snyper`> no that was just to narrow it down
<Snyper`> as i said before the system was working fine till i formated it
<vidd> Snyper`, let me rephrase....you made a hardware change and the issue went away?
<Snyper`> its just not loading the hpt366 right
<Snyper`> maybe i should start over.. im having an issues booting from the hpt366 controller that is onboard the mobo..
<Snyper`> the livecd install onto it just fine
<Casava`> Thank you sir..
<Snyper`> i reboot and it drops to busybox cause it gives up looking for the root device
<Snyper`> it does boot the kernal image though so i know it does SEE the drive
<Casava`> thank you for help
<vidd> Snyper`, what exactly does this piece of hardware do?
<Snyper`> its a ATA controller
<Snyper`> ATA66
<vidd> ah! so there we have it
<vidd> do you have an IDE drive as well?
<Snyper`> yes
<vidd> ok....on your install, putt the /boot directory on the IDE drive, and you should be golden....just make the opartition big enough
<Snyper`> drive is a ide drive
<vidd> your issue is that the system is looking for the root partition BEFORE loading the sata controler
<Snyper`> its not an sata drive
<vidd> ok...its for "etra drives" right?
<vidd> so you can have more then 4?
<Snyper`> only 1
<knome> can i make a Minimal USB stick?
<vidd> the controler...is it so that your system can have more then 4 ide devices?
<Snyper`> yes basicly
<vidd> knome, sure you can
<Snyper`> but mostly so that you can use udma66
<knome> vidd, how will that work?
<Snyper`> or ATA66 i should say
<knome> vidd, i doubt the minimal image has usb-creator?
<Snyper`> if this helps...
<Snyper`> "The motherboard also featured the two extra HDD ports on Highpoint Tech. HPT366 Ultra DMA/66 adapter fitted on the mainboard itself."
<vidd> Snyper`, so what you need to do is put your /boot directory on a "real" IDE drive, so that your system will be able to launch the controler
<Snyper`> vidd it boots fine and sees the HDD fine
<Snyper`> it just gets stuck after loading a kernal module
<Snyper`> install is at 90% and after that ill give you a boot log
<vidd> Snyper`, if it was booting fine, your system would be up
<Snyper`> yes
<Snyper`> but what im saying it sees /boot just fine
<vidd> so its not booting fine
<Snyper`> as it does load the kernal
<vidd> the kernel is launching the updated controler and during the "hic-up" your system crashes
<Snyper`> seems like it
<vidd> so if you get the base off that drive, the new controler drivers can load properly, and your system wont crash
<vidd> knome, is this what your looking for? http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2008/11/06/usb-xubuntu-810-install-via-the-usb-creator/
<knome> vidd, not really. i want to have the *minimal cd* on an usb stick
<knome> ah oh
<knome> you can select the iso
<vidd> so it IS what you were looking for?
<knome> yeah..
<vidd> that will be 136.50...plus tax =]
<knome> USD?
<vidd> heh euro
<vidd> the USD isnt what it used to be!
<vidd> =]
<knome> lol ok
<knome> you can send the invoice to open@mynick.fi
<knome> ;)
<PookAir> Wanted to know how to install another language on xubuntu.?
<vidd> PookAir, you want the installer in a different language, or set your already installed system to use a different language?
<PookAir> i installed it on english i want to add another language.
<vidd> PookAir, im looking....please be patient
<Snyper`> well
<Snyper`> cause i didnt want to take the time on redoing my partitions.. i just clicked the use the whole disk
<Snyper`> and it booted fine
 * vidd is shocked beyond belief!
<Snyper`> sarcasm ?
<vidd> yes
<knome> vidd, one more further question...
<Snyper`> well there is no way in hell im using the disk like that
<vidd> knome, yes?
<vidd> Snyper`, =]
<knome> vidd, (this is a stupid one:) can the usb-creator install into one partition, and not the complete disk?
<vidd> Snyper`, make the partitions larger then needed
<Snyper`> makes no sense to me why i cant have custom partitions
<vidd> knome, ive never tried
<knome> vidd, k
<vidd> knome, i found the guide just after you asked your question =]
<vidd> knome, you know how to change the system language?
<knome> will try with a surplus usb disk
<vidd> knome, PookAir wants to know and i cant find a guide
<knome> vidd, a sec
<knome> PookAir, System -> Langugage Support
<knome> you can select which lanugages to install and which is the default lang
 * vidd feels stupid now =\
<Snyper`> ./boot 300mb (ext3 primary), swap 2gb (logical), /opt 15gb (ext3 logical), / 10gb (ext3 logical), /home 5gb (ext3 logical), /data ~80gb (ext3 logical)
<PookAir> knome, then i just install... and how do i change the writing language
<Snyper`> is how i had it
<Snyper`> before this i only had a 50mb boot which screwed me
<vidd> Snyper`, double the boot....
<knome> PookAir, i suppose you have to look at Settings Manager/Keyboard for the layout :) the default is to use x configuration, which is kind of safe...
<Snyper`> 600mb boot will help how
<knome> PookAir, just look at the "Layouts" tab
<vidd> Snyper`, but i dont understand why you dont just have /, /home, and /data
<knome> vidd, is ext3 ok for the usb-creator? or should it be fat?
<Snyper`> so that i can wipe / with out messing with /boot
<PookAir> knome, thanks alot
<knome> PookAir, you're welcome
<vidd> knome, id do fat for universal read
<vidd> knome, better safe then sorry =]
<knome> vidd, k
<vidd> Snyper`, why would you want to wipe /?
<Snyper`> new os, just cause
<Snyper`> either way there should be no reason i cant have 20 partitions
<vidd> Snyper`, if your installing a new os, your going to want /boot to change too....but what ever floats your boat =]
<Snyper`> im just saying its how i had it before
<vidd> Snyper`, im just conserned that the issue was that during an upgrade, the partition order got renamed
<vidd> so that during boot, the system was looking for / wher /data was...or something similar
<Snyper`> right now its working with a 120gb /
<vidd> so go ahead and re-do it with your custom partitions....
<Snyper`> well i tried everything far as doing root=/dev/hdaX
<vidd> if the issue happens again, you will want to check the partition tabl;es
<vidd> but if your partitions got re-identified , then root/=hdaX....root=/dev/hdaY
<vidd> this is why i had asked if you had added a drive
<knome> vidd, usb-creator can't use the mini.iso...
<vidd> knome, that is so wrong!
<vidd> knome, what happened?
<knome> vidd, Message "This is not a desktop install CD and thus cannot be used by this application."
<vidd> ah..ic...
<knome> i suppose i have to file a bug
<knome> ;P
<bn43> hi I have a user with a P4 and 256 ram
<vidd> the guide is to make a live cd out of a usb drive...with persistant data
<vidd> bn43, ok
<bn43> I've been told the xubuntu will run fast on this!
<knome> vidd, what about this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick (Manual Approach) ?
<vidd> bn43, compared to ubuntu with gnome, or KDE...it will
<knome> bn43, that little ram is always kind of slow.
<bn43> he is a winxp and office2007 user but just uses he lappy for internet, reading email and opening documents
<bn43> yeah I need it to be super fast in order to 'sell' the idea
<vidd> bn43, consider installing cli-only and then sudo apt-get install lxde
<vidd> its a little lighter then xfce desktop
<bn43> lxde??
<vidd> yes
<bn43> never heard of it - website?
<vidd> lxde.org
<bn43> so I install off the alternate cd right?
<vidd> its in the repos too
<vidd> yes
<bn43> ah - cool! thanks
<bn43> I'm thinking of running openoffice 3 as he does receive lots of office documents - excel, word and powerpoint
<bn43> firefox for browser and thunderbird with outlook skin for mail client
<bn43> any alternate suggestions?
<vidd> bn43, abiword for documents, gnumetric for spreadsheets,
<vidd> will he be editing power points?
<bn43> no
<bn43> abiword and gnumetric interpret as good as openoffice?
<vidd> ppthtml to convert PPT files to be read by web browser
<vidd> as well as can be expected....
<vidd> they may not be perfect...but i would spend the extra coin to double (or more) the ram
<vidd> 256 ram is slow no matter what OS your running
<bn43> cool
<vidd> and firefox, thunderbird, and OOo are heavyweights
<bn43> but this is an opportunity for me to introduce him to linux
<bn43> what alternatives for browser and mail?
<vidd> I have suggestions for web browser alternatives...but the plug-ins are not handled as well as FF
<vidd> so i would defer that discussion to others with more experience
 * vidd uses webmail whenever possible
<bn43> um he does like watchin vids of youtube and bbc
<vidd> and NBC and FOX have windows-only media players
<bn43> well I'll try a couple things
<bn43> won't hurt
<bn43> thanks for the suggestions
<vidd> knome, is that guide helping any?
<Snyper`> partitioned.... installing... let see how this does
<vidd> Snyper`, i wish you luck
<Snyper`> lease we now know its a labling issue
<Snyper`> thought the whole UUID deal was to fix that kind of stuff
<vidd> dont feel too bad....my wubi install failed the upgrade test
<Newk> as did mine..
<vidd> i have to select the original kernel to get it to boot
<Snyper`> 27 wouldnt work on my system
<vidd> wubi or period?
<Snyper`> didnt have enough space to get back the old kernal which is why i had to format after gparted didnt resize my drive right
<vidd> and this is why i suggest you double your /boot drive =]
<Snyper`> have never used wubi
<Snyper`> boot is now 300mb
<Snyper`> which is more than enough
<vidd> ....for now....
<Snyper`> 50 only held 2 kernals but you could not modify one
<Snyper`> for me that is
<Snyper`> yea for now :/
<vidd> Newk, what type of system?
<Ben_Cs> hello
<vidd> hello Ben_Cs
<Ben_Cs> I went back to hardy. Intrepid has too much bugs, especially with fusesmb
<vinnl> Ben_Cs, have you reported them? ;-)
<Ben_Cs> yes, and they were reported before me aswell
<Ben_Cs> oh, gotta go. bbl
<vinnl> Good :)
<Ben_Cs> bye
<vinnl> Bye
<Newk> i was on ubuntu 8.04 using wubi, tryed to upgrade ...nvidia decided to not support me .... so i decided jus get all my important stuff and start again wit Xubunt
<vidd> Newk, i think my issue is that there are special "switches" that need setting for ther kernel to boot correctly, and they didnt translate in the kernel upgrade
<Newk> Wel, would you believe it i now hav three options at boot, and once they are both the same one called ubuntu one called xubuntu wen i get into grub i can choose between the two,,, bu xubuntu is jus so much quicker...
<Newk> plus my windows wobble:D
<vidd> Newk, hehe
<cllaudyu> Nwek what r u saying?
<cllaudyu> :))
<vidd> you have 2 options for linux cuzz windows cant tell they are two versions of the same thing (windows is stupid)....
<cllaudyu> you can install thre operating systems?
<Newk> i hav a triple-boot using wubi
<Newk> accidently:D
<vidd> each choice gives you 2 choices in grub because linux is NOT stupid
<cllaudyu> xubuntu isn't allready in xfce session on ubuntu
<cllaudyu> why should you need it separatly?
<vidd> cllaudyu, no...he installed two instances of wubi in windows
<Newk> technically ill let it go in a while i jus hav some stuff on it i havent copyied across yet..
<cllaudyu> oo
<Newk> sori :D mayb that wasnt clear
<vidd> but linux sees the other wubi install, so grub offers it as a choice
<cllaudyu> but that cann't be uninstall in windows??
<vidd> yes...it can be uninstalled in windows
<cllaudyu> hmmm
<Newk> wel see this is the wierd thing ok??? rite the ubuntu install boots up with none othere than a xubuntu boot screen
<vidd> the ability for linux to see linux1, linux2, and windows cannot be controlled from windows =]
<cllaudyu> wubi pops-up to uninstall it the first fing windows is runnig
<vidd> Newk, that is because grub was not updated after the second wubi install
<cllaudyu> am i wrong?
<Newk> awri, thanks wel i dnt mind really .... its jus all quite interesting as it all happened pretty much by accident
<vidd> Newk, if you run the grub-update program, it would find xubuntu as well
<cllaudyu> )
<vidd> welll....break time for me...be back in 10-15 minutes
<Newk> ah yeah ... well like as it is it finds both... so im sorted tbh
<cllaudyu> weird thing
<cllaudyu> Newk don't you hav problems with memory?
<Newk> em nopes....
<Snyper`> im stumped now
<Snyper`> say partition layout ive tried ~20 times with no luck now work
<vidd> heh
<vidd> maybe a kernel upgrade fixed the issue?
<Snyper`> never upgraded
<vidd> or your system is correctly identifying which partition is where
<Snyper`> my only guess is it was the partitioner screwing up
<vidd> well....when you install, doesnt the installer get the latest version of the kernel?
<Snyper`> no
<vidd> meh...maybe the electromagnet in the wall behind your tower stopped working =]
<Snyper`> actually im sure its cause im here asking
<vidd> hehe...the "technicial avaiable" issue?
<Snyper`> typical when you finally break down and ask for help it will start working just to piss you off even more
 * TheSheep confirms the phenomenon
<vinnl> xD
 * vidd sees it every day @ work
<vinnl> How recognisable
<vidd> at least it wasnt the ID-10-T error =]
 * TheSheep remembers the 'Dolt' button
<vidd> never heard of that
<TheSheep> vidd: some apps had a 'Do It' button, but with a very crappy font ;)
<vidd> hehe
<TheSheep> vidd: it was a confirmation dialog
<TheSheep> 'Are you sure you want to delete this file, Dolt?'
<TheSheep> alas I'm offtopic again :(
<vidd> making sport of windows should never be considered offtopic
<vidd> look at bug#1
<vidd> =]
<TheSheep> vidd: it was actually Atari ST
<vidd> oh
<vidd> that would explain why i never saw it
<Newk> i no its xubuntu irc blah blah blah bu anyone hav a working thunderbird with hotmail?
<vinnl> Isn't Thunderbird Xubuntu's default email client? ;-)
<vinnl> Newk, but no, I don't think that's possible
<vinnl> Unless you've done that in the past with other clients
<vinnl> The problem would be that Hotmail doesn't do POP, IMAP or whatever
<odla> how does xubuntu enable the hibernate and suspend functions at the xfce logout prompt?
<Newk> i had it working with an extension bu suddenly im gettin negative vibes all of a sudden:D
<odla> is it a patch
<vidd> Newk, no M$ changed their back-end so that it will never work with anything but OE (not even windows mail will work with it)
<vinnl> odla, yep
<vinnl> odla, there's a new one for Xfce 4.6 so other distros can enjoy it as well
<vinnl> Gotta go now, bye
<odla> vinnl: great thanks
<vidd> mewwhat extension?
<vidd> Newk, what extension?
<slow-motion> hi
<Newk> webmail extension for a guy
<vidd> hello slow-motion
<slow-motion> hi vidd
<vidd> Newk, where can one get this extension?
<Newk> webmail thunderbird extension
<Newk> em.. google thunderbird hotmail
<slow-motion> xubuntu 8.10 looks nice
<vidd> slow-motion, lxde on 8.10 looks better =]
<floating> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Newk> i think xubuntu 8.10 looks class, especially wit some massive icons and a nice big panel
<Snyper`> i really really liked 8.10
<Snyper`> just didnt work well for me
<odla> one other question ... the multimedia keys patch ... has that been submitted for inclusion in 4.6?
<vidd> odla, that is a question for the -devel chanel
<odla> vidd: ok
<slow-motion> what is lxde vidd
<TheSheep> !info lxde
<ubottu> lxde (source: lxde-common): Meta-package for the Lightweight X11 Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.2.1+svn20080509-2 (intrepid), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB
<vidd> ty TheSheep
<slow-motion> vidd is it still xfce or something different?
<floating> how can i check for new updates ?
<vidd> slow-motion, i prefer it over xfce because xfce is getting more and more bukly with all the unneeded apps
<vidd> slow-motion, it is built on top of openbox by default
<vidd> floating, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<vidd> Newk, im not finding any hotmail extentions for thunderbird....if you locate it, can you post me a link?
<floating> im going to do my first ever dist upgrade.. from 804 to 810, and im afraid that some of my settings will get overwritten, and i have forgot how to easily set them again
<floating> been tuning this os to work nicely
<vidd> floating, if you are going to upgrade, then you want to run update-manager -d
<floating> is that a better option than that of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IntrepidUpgrades
<Newk> no problem vid ... giv us a few mins:D
 * vidd hasnt looked at that page floating 
<floating> i would prefer the websites way, unless you have a good reason to not to
<floating> it has a gui tutorial for probably that same command
<floating> through software sources
<vidd> floating, running "update-manager -d" from terminal cuts out steps 1-4
<floating> ok thx
<vidd> and puts you to the step 5 location
<vidd> floating, whoops....puts you to step 6...compacting steps 1-5   =]
<vidd> floating, it is still recommended that you get your hardy all up-to-date first...."sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" does that
<vidd> you will find that cli will do all kinds of things faster then the GUI method(s)
<floating> first alarming thing
<floating> it ask me which combo to use switcing between latin and other system... there were options like left ctrl+ shift and so on, but no option for the カタカナひらがなbutton that i have on my japanese keyboard. i think it was referring to switching between those layouts
<floating> :(
<Newk> viddhttp://lifehacker.com/software/hotmail/check-hotmail-using-thunderbird-34583.php
<Newk> vidd: there u go
<vidd> Newk, im working on it...thanks
<Newk> good good... it doesnt work for me anyway... bu mayb my address is illergic or something
<vidd> Newk, it says the plug-in isnt compatable with FF 3.0
<Newk> vidd... its a plugin for thunderbird
<vidd> so how do i make thunderbird insstall the plugin instead of FF?
<vidd> nvmd...i think i got it
<vidd> heh...respect my athoriti!
<Newk> get it ??
<stuff_happens> could someone please take a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/jockey/+bug/291271 and see if there is anything else that can be tried? Also how do I get a developer to look at the bug? Thanks
<vidd> thunderbird is restarting
<vidd> stuff_happens, what does lspci say your wifi card is?
<stuff_happens> for some reason its not showing up on list, with  Hardy it was showing up as Broadcom 4311 Rev02
<vidd> hrm....looks like the reason i dont have the issue is because i ripped jockey out of my system
<Ben_Cs> hello
<vidd> hello again Ben_Cs
<stuff_happens> how can I manually install the STA driver that Ubuntu would otherwise install through Jockey?
<Ben_Cs> If i didn't upgrade and stayed with xubuntu 8.04.1 LTS, what does it mean i keep getting updates? Do i get only security updates or i get updates of Apps/software?
<vidd> stuff_happens, from what i understand, sata drivers are built into the kernel....just like the b43 driver
<stuff_happens> What I don't understand why Jockey can detect the Broadcom card according to the log I posted, but lspci can't see it.
<vidd> Ben_Cs, you get security updates, and possibly some software version updates
<vidd> stuff_happens, dunno....could have something to do with the way jockey works
<Ben_Cs> vidd: but not updated software like in 8.10?
 * vidd had no driver issues b4 jockey, and none after it was surgically removed like the cancer it acted like
<vidd> Ben_Cs, if the developers say"we need to add this to the backports" then you get the newer version....if they dont, you dont...just like any other release
<Ben_Cs> vidd: ok. xfce 4.4.3 is out. can i upgrade to it?
<Ben_Cs> i mean through repositories?
<vidd> Ben_Cs, do you see it in synaptic?
<stuff_happens> 2008-11-06 12:56:24,189 DEBUG: Broadcom STA wireless driver availability undetermined, adding to pool , is the line that I am assuming it detects the card since I have errors for all the Broadcom wireless drivers in the log file.
<Ben_Cs> vidd: no but maybe there's a repo i can add there?
<vidd> Ben_Cs, i dont see that version available in 8.10...so i doubt it
<Ben_Cs> ok
<Ben_Cs> i wont take the risc of installing the .run file. May be buggy
<vidd> Ben_Cs, im sure there is a devel repo....
<vidd> Ben_Cs, they are testing xfce4 version 4.6 in it
<Ben_Cs> i see
<vidd> stuff_happens, IDK what to tell you....i removed it because it added nothing but bloat to my system with no identifiable benifit
<vidd> while im sure there is some kind of worth-while benifit, i didnt see it
<vidd> and i got tired of the near-constant crash messages on boat
<vidd> *boot
<floating> this upgrade asks me if i want to replace some apache conf files
<floating> how do i know if i should
<floating> or mysql
<Ben_Cs> BTW if someone here use fusesmb DON'T upgrade to 8.10
<floating> i think i have edited manually those files but not sure
<vidd> floating, did you modify apache or mysql config files?
<floating> probably
<vidd> floating, there is a "show change" option....check to see what is different....
<floating> am i supposed to remember.. when installing those, the actual install required some manual configuration of some file
<vidd> but it should be safe to "keep the old"
<floating> the differences doesnt help much
<vidd> floating, i was asking....AFTER you had it installed....did you go back and manually change the .conf files?
<floating> no
<floating> it was in the installation process, that i have to manually open the conf file and add few lines to it
<vidd> then it is perfectly fine to get the new versions
<floating> as in someone wrote a tutorial on some website how to manually conf
<floating> but it was part of the install for some reason
<floating> as in linux sometimes you manually have to do stuff
<vidd> you may need to re-follow those instructions....or just keep your old conf files
<floating> ok
<vidd> when in doubt, back them up
<floating> there are just interesting new lines coming
<floating> some lines that feel like significant but i diont know
<floating> i took back up and chose replace..,. will see
<slow-motion> !kubuntu-restricted-extra
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<slow-motion> !info kubuntu-restricted-extra
<ubottu> Package kubuntu-restricted-extra does not exist in intrepid
<kikr> hey
<kikr> how can i make the task bar reappear?
<knome> kikr_, task bar? you mean panel? alt+f2 -> xfce4-panel
<knome> kikr_, if you mean *task bar*, "add new item" from the panels context menu
<vidd> Newk, i found the answwer to the hotmail issue you are having
<vidd> Newk, in the plugin settings, choose "WebDav"
<buzz_> well.. kubuntu intrepid has made me ditch kde 4.x and try some other desktop-environments. from using xubuntu so far, i rather like it. fast and minimalist (but configurable)
<knome> buzz_, we're happy you having enjoyed xubuntu
<buzz_> well. things dont feel half finished like on kde4 :)
<buzz_> and stuff just works.
<buzz_> :)
<buzz_> harder to replace my kde apps though. i used to use kontact (kmail + korganiser mostly). i was thinking orage will do the job of korganiser enough for me, but what for mail ?
<knome> i suppose evolution is the default, iirc
<TheSheep> thunarbird...
<TheSheep> thunderbird
<knome> ok... evolution in ubuntu?
<TheSheep> yes
<knome> k.
<knome> i personally have to use thunderbird anyway
<buzz_> thunderbird is quite ok actually. ive used that on a xp machine recently
<buzz_> i might give evolution a try, although i feel it might be overkill for my needs
<buzz_> any other notable calendar apps apart from orage ? (and the one with evolution)
<knome> if evolution is overkill, thunderbird is the end of the world ;)
<knome> i suppose you should try orage
<buzz_> well. when i ran evolution before it was slow, but then again the hardware was probably a pentium 3;-)
<TheSheep> buzz_: the pimlico apps are nice, if you like minimal
<buzz_> TheSheep, will check thanks
<TheSheep> it's called 'dates' I think
<knome> wow
<knome> i might like that as well
<knome> thanks TheSheep
<martinus> hi, just a simple question. I
<knome> me too. :)
<buzz_> and me
<buzz_> :)
<martinus> I've just installed latest xubuntu, and wondered how I get access to my win-network
<TheSheep> !smb
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<martinus> sorry, hit the wrong button ;)
<martinus> thanks :)
<knome> martinus, eeepc, i suppose? ;))
<TheSheep> martinus: also try pyneighbourhood and fusesmb
<martinus> no, old hp/compaq
<knome> TheSheep, how does dates/tasks work together?
<buzz_> btw kde had some protocol layer things for transparency so you can access ftp like a normal filesystem (and samba shares etc). does xfce do this (doesnt really matter too much since i autofs4 mount network shares)
<TheSheep> knome: I think they are separate apps
<knome> buzz_, there's always fuse
<TheSheep> buzz_: no mad thunar will never do that, but you can get similar effects with fuse
<buzz_> gnome had some filesystem layer stuff i think
<knome> i prefer fuse over any other layering stuff ;)
<buzz_> ive not tried gnome for about 6 years .. i went windowmaker to kde. so im out of touch with other environments
<timri> buzz_: Slightly OT: I Have just switched from KDE as well, and as imageviewer I like GQView a lot
<buzz_> yes. me too.
<knome> d'oh! tasks seem to depend on evolution-data-server
<buzz_> has the right level of functionality
<knome> i don't like GQView, because it doesn't show the images "fitted" when starting, but in 1:1
<timri> knome: Yeah, but intrepid has a completely broken libsmbclient. If you want to use fusesmb or smbnetfs you have to downgrade libsmbclient to the Hardy version
<buzz_> intrepid has a lot of broken stuff :/
<knome> timri, i don't know about smb anyway - i only have linux machines
<buzz_> but less so it seems when using gnome/xfce
<timri> knome: Same here, but I prefer smb over nfs
<timri> buzz_: Intrepid is pretty badly broken on my hardware too.
<buzz_> at least the network-manager gui works on xfce/gnome. it is really broken on kde . well static ips dont work with it at all
<knome> intrepid is still so new.
<buzz_> kubunt intrepid wasnt release ready imho, and should have been delayed
<knome> i wonder if i can disable wired network in the new network-manager at all
<buzz_> the release feedback page says it all
<knome> as for what i have understood, the devs did a big work to get it ready anyway
<knome> so can't blame them
<buzz_> well. the kubuntu had noone to fix some of the bugs with knetworkmanager so that was a main problem
<buzz_> it was reported long before release
<vidd> knome, i dont like that new nm at all....dont ou like wicd?
<knome> vidd, i still prefer nm over wicd, as i said yesterday
<buzz_> but the biggest problem imho are kde 4.1.x bugs for kubuntu. kde 4.1.x is not ready imho.
<knome> even though this new version is way suckier than the previous one
<vidd> hrm...i must have missed that statement
<buzz_> xubuntu seems much better ;-)
<knome> is there even any improvement comparing to the old one?
<knome> (if being unbiased :P)
<lyk3n> Does anyone have a problem with getting text mode on boot up
<vidd> knome, i dispize this new nm
<knome> despise?
<vidd> lothe....
<knome> wut?
<vidd> hate squared to the 3rd power....
<lyk3n> loath,a.
<vidd> hey...i cant spell...sue me!
<knome> :P
<lyk3n> square,a
<buzz_> loathe ?
<buzz_> :)
<vidd> hey....i spelled squared correctly
<buzz_> spelt
<buzz_> :)
<lyk3n> ha
<vidd> ggrrrrr
<knome> "isn't that with one G?"
<buzz_> ok.. spelling police be gone..
<vidd> lyk3n, i have all the answers to your boot up issue....
<lyk3n> you must be fun at a party
<lyk3n> even better
<vidd> but i dont know if your going to be able to read my instructions.....=]
<lyk3n> I can manage
<knome> i can try to translate
<vidd> ok....what do you get as an error mesage?
<vidd> where does it fail?
<knome> at user? ;F
<lyk3n> I was trying to install on an old pc 500mhz 256mb ram, I loaded it with the gui, then, I just say text mode fluxbox
<vidd> Newk, did you get that hotmail thing working???? did you even notice my reply????
<lyk3n> saw text mode,sorry
<vidd> lyk3n, alt cd, live cd or mini.....and 8.04 or 8.10?
<knome> vidd, alert! too many question marks !!
<vidd> knome, i paid extra for them
<vidd> (and what about those !!?
<lyk3n> intrepid, the new and stable release, it was the first I saw
<knome> vidd, dang, you got bullshitted
<knome> vidd, 2<4 ;)
<vidd> !language | knome
<ubottu> knome: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<knome> lol, just go to a farm and you find the same stuff
<vidd> lyk3n, so was it the alt cd or the live cd?
<vidd> knome, offtopic is over ------>
<lyk3n> PC (Intel x86) desktop CD,Xubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) No it was the regular one
<lyk3n> vidd: the live cd
 * knome moves offtopic to left of #xubuntu just to tease vidd
<vidd> lyk3n, you may want to use the alt cd or the mini cd
<vidd> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<lyk3n> vidd, I guess the pc doesn't have enough juice for the live cd, but will it run after install
<vidd> lyk3n, i prefer the mini over the others because the hardware requirements are easier to handle on these old relics
<vidd> lyk3n, oh yes....easily
<lyk3n> vidd: thanks, is there any command line I should know before I venture into this?
<vidd> i recommend that you start with the cli-only install, because it sounds to me that you want fluxbox instead of xfce (or am i mistaken?)
<vidd> lyk3n, all you need to know is sudo apt-get install [insert package name here]
<lyk3n> vidd: it is a friend ancient and only computer. They don't know linux, so the easier the better.
<vidd> for my wimpy system, i installed lxde instead of xubuntu, because (in my opinion) xubuntu is getting too hevy with useless apps
<lyk3n> vidd, sounds good. Is it startx to get the gui working, or does it just work.
<lyk3n> vidd: never heard of this. Can you sell me?
<vidd> lyk3n, if you "sudo apt-get install lxde" you just reboot and the gui is up
<vidd> lyk3n, sure i can sell you....maybe even get 3 shillings for ya
<vidd> =]
<lyk3n> vidd: nice!
<knome> ha ha
<knome> vidd, offtopic is over there -------------->
<knome> ;)
<vidd> (make fun of MY spelling will ya!)
<knome> vidd, was your nick supposed to be "video" ?
<vidd> knome, no
<knome> vidd, "wide" ?
<vidd> vidd=Virtual Industies development & Design
<knome> what is an industy?
<martinus> hum.. how do I open a samba share in xub? In dolphin there is a network tab, or the adress-bar, but I can't seem to find anything similar. Do I have to install anything else to get it up and running?
<knome> is it something what is dusty?
<vidd> *SLAP!!!!)
<lyk3n> thanks for the help. I'll be gone, but might jump back in to read the madness
<vidd> lyk3n, you have any issues, let me know
<vidd> and use the mini
<vidd> its only a 10MB file
<vidd> btw knome did you ever get that mini install on usb to work?
<knome> vidd, not yet at least
<knome> i'll try to figure it out again soonish
<vidd> lemme know when it works
<lyk3n> quick question. I just remembered that 8.04 on ubuntu is supposed to be supported for at least 5 years. Is the intrepid going to be supported for a long time or...
<vidd> lyk3n, 8.04 will be supported 3 years on the desktop (with a GUI) and 5 years on the server (CLI-only)
<vidd> 8.10 will be supported for 18 months
<vidd> and there is a new standard release (like 8.10) every 6 months, and a Long Term Support release (like 8.04) every 2 years
<lyk3n> O, I didn't know that. So I should get the 8.04, or is this only on ubuntu and not the cousins like xubuntu
<lyk3n> ok, downloading... your a great help
<vidd> lyk3n, for a standard user (AKA not a buisness with hundreds or thousands of systems) id get the 8.10
<knome> lyk3n, all the ubuntu releases including xubuntu
<lyk3n> I thought so, but I wouldn't want to be wrong the hard way.
<vidd> the LTS releases are more buisness oriented...becuase of the man-hours involded in upgrading every 6 months
<lyk3n> vidd: I know but I could use all the help I can get. If they support it for a few years I'll be happy
<mib_6w4l7p>  i'd like  rolling release :P
<vidd> lyk3n, all that is needed to upgrade to the next version is clicking the "upgrade" button in update manager
<lyk3n> downloading both, I'll virtual test them. 8.04 vs. 8.10, the first to crash is the loser
<vidd> lyk3n, by that time 10.4 will be out
<lyk3n> vidd: I've had friends that lost everything through that button, she scares me.
<lyk3n> vidd: what happened to the 9's
<knome> wow, that's a powerful button
 * knome goes clicking
<lyk3n> loll
<vidd> lyk3n, then let me recommend the use of manually set partitions....
<lyk3n> vidd: I'll give it a shot, I like to wait a few months for the user to report the bugs and have them fixed.Plus, I need another hard drive for backups,just in case.
<lyk3n> have you heard of ubuntulite
<vidd> lyk3n, yes
<knome> lyk3n, i suppose that's not actually an official ubuntu?
<knome> -?
<lyk3n> is it any good. I saw it on the lxde site
<vidd> but since lxde is already in the repos.....why bother
<lyk3n> ok, just looking for lighter and stronger
<vidd> lyk3n, they are in trouble for using ubuntu marks and copyright without permission....so i stayed away from them
<lyk3n> O.
<lyk3n> Is it true ubuntu is going to sell the media code now
<lyk3n> no more free medibuntu
<vidd> lyk3n, they are in the process of changing thier name as a result....they web site has been down for a bit
<vidd> lyk3n, dunno...never heard that
<lyk3n> ok. I'll keep distance
<vidd> besides medibuntu is a seperate entity...not a "true" *buntu
<vidd> or am I mistaken?
<vidd> lyk3n, there is nothing posted on medibuntu's web site....
<vidd> if canonical sells it, medibuntu will still make it available for free
<roliver> hi, just a quick question, whenever I log in to xubuntu i have to enter the password for my keychain, is there any way to stop this happening so it is entered automatically?
<vidd> roliver, yes....
<roliver> is there any way to ensure that my keychain password is entered automatically when i logon
<vidd> roliver, im looking for the how-to
<roliver> ohhh, ok, thankyou
<lyk3n> ubuntu will always be free, however, parts of it may become pay for. I found the article a few months ago, and I can't find it now.
<vidd> roliver, http://ge.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?t=893309
<roliver> thankyou very much
<vidd> roliver, personally, i got rid of nm manager and installed wicd....gets rid of that too
<vidd> wicd has to be downloaded as a deb....its not in the repo's (as of yet) http://wicd.sourceforge.net/
<lyk3n> "ubuntu will always be free, however, parts of it may become pay for. I found the article a few months ago, and I can't find it now."
<roliver> right ok, i'll bear that in mind, thanks for your help and advice.
<lyk3n>  canonical is planning to sell proprietary codecs for ubuntu users since
<lyk3n> > these are important for the user experience etc..
<hhh2> i have installed pulse audio and is all ok but i can' hear system events sounds
<hhh2> for example login sounds
<vidd> hhh2, have you set a login sound?
<hhh2> in login windows preferences > accessibility , i clic to play but no sound
<hhh2> yes
<vidd> which sound is it?
<hhh2> a .wav
<hhh2> installed previously
<vidd> can you play that wave file thru totem?
<hhh2> yes
<hhh2> also in paplay
<hhh2> and aplay -Dpulse /usr/share/sounds/19911__LS__beep.wav
<hhh2> paplay is pulse audio player
<vidd> have yo made sure all your settings in the volume app were maxed out?
<hhh2> yes
<vidd> hhh2, is ubuntu-sounds installed?
<hhh2> i ha xubuntu
<hhh2> have*
<vidd> so....then "no"?
<hhh2> no
<vidd> try installing it
<hhh2> ok but
<vidd> all it does is make the sound events work
<vidd> it has no dependencies
<hhh2> but is not ubuntu
<vidd> but of course its x-ubuntu
<vidd> since there is no xubuntu-sounds, you have to use ubuntu-sounds
<vidd> there is no kubuntu-sounds package either
<vidd> ok...is it installed?
<hhh2> yes
<hhh2> doesn't work
<vidd> sounds working now?
<hhh2> no
<vidd> ok...you can uninstall it (no harm done)
<vidd> im out of ideas /=
<hhh2> "as i know xfce dont supports event sound." from a forum
<hhh2> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=853173
<vidd> thats strange...because i have no issues with event sounds on my xubuntu system (with ubuntu-sounds installed)
<hhh2> do u have pulse installed?
<vidd> yes
<hhh2> i must login and then pulse loads
<Ben_Cs> guys what do you think of LXDE?
 * vidd likes it
<Ben_Cs> vidd: me too. just saw ubuntulite a.k.a u-lite => very nice distro. lxde's configs are as visible as xfce's
<vidd> Ben_Cs, have you tried it?
 * vidd justed installed lxde from the ubuntu repos
<vidd> what WM do they use?
<vidd> *DM
<Ben_Cs> vidd: yeh, on virtualbox. the use openbox
<vidd> not gdm?
 * vidd will have to try that
<vidd> post me a link to thier site?
<Ben_Cs> vidd: don't like to have several Desktop Environments on one ubuntu. it makes specific programs of one to be visible on the other. makes a mess
<Ben_Cs> http://ubuntulite.tuxfamily.org/
<vidd> me either...just hate using gdm if i dont have to
<Ben_Cs> :)
<vidd> Ben_Cs, ill have to check them out
<Newk> wat is this ubuntulite .... i am interested:D
<Ben_Cs> Newk: a nice very lightweight ubuntu based distro
<floating> i upgraded 8.04 to 8.10, and xfce is bugging i think
<floating> if i mouseclick in an app, the panels gets unresponsive
<floating> i cannot switch to another app with alt-tab or choose from panel
<floating> until i right-click
<floating> then they respond again, until i again make leftmouse click
<vidd> floating, you still have the old kernel installed?
<floating> i dont know
<vidd> floating, hit [esc] during boot....
<vidd> grub should show you all kernels available
<floating> you mean the grub menu ?
<vidd> If you have an older version, boot with that one....
<vidd> this will tell you if its the kernel or the xfce
<floating> i have a win xp entry, so the grub menu opens up every time
<floating> what is the number of old and new kernel
<floating> ill boot in a moment
<vidd> smaller numbers are older then the larger numbers
<floating> okay ->
<Ben_Cs> floating: i has several bugs with 8.10 so i switched back to 8.04.1
<floating> there was only ubuntu 8.04 linux kernel 2.6.xxx
<floating> and same number recovery mode
<floating> why not 8.10
<floating> is it normal to not have 8.04 text changed to 8.10 in the grub menu ?
<floating> and when there is only 1 kernel entries, shall i assume this is an xfce problem ?
<vidd> well...if it did not install the new kernel during the update....id say THAT was your issue
<toros> floating: have you changed the grub manually?
<vidd> if you upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10, you will definantly get a newer kernel....
 * vidd is VERY interested in knowing which kernel was listed in grub
<floating> toros, i have changed grub manually before, but not during or after the 804 ->810 upgrade
<toros> when you change the grub manually, and you don't do it the right way, then I think the upgrade won't add the new kernels
<floating> do i have to re-boot to watch the kernel number, or i can verify it without a reboot
<vidd> floating, did you remove any files with --purge after the upgrade was complete?
<floating> no
<floating> i used the gui to upgrade
<floating> there was an option to remove unneeded files or some
<vidd> then your issue is most likely related to this failed upgrade
<floating> i removed over hundreds
<floating> s/i/it
<vidd> tell use which lernel is loaded
<floating> ill go check google for the command, hold on
<toros> so there is the part from "## ## End Default Options ##" to "### END DEBIAN AUTOMAGIC KERNELS LIST"... when you modify this part, then the upgrade won't update the menu.lst
<toros> but you can do this later with the command "sudo update-grub"
<toros> this wil add every avaible kernels to the grub
 * vidd would recomend doing so and re-booting to see if the issue clears itself
<floating> ville@hi:~$ uname -r
<floating> 2.6.24-16-generic
<vidd> especially if you enabled encryption in the upgrade
<vidd> thats the old kernel
<floating> ill try
<floating> but what if the grub update messes things up
<floating> because before the default grub didnt detect things correctly
<vidd> your system is ALREADY borked
<floating> i needed live cd's and what not
<toros> floating: then backup your menu.lst
<toros> sudo cp /boot/grub/menu.lst /boot/grub/menu.lst.backup
<toros> and in worst case, you can recover it with a Live CD
<floating> booting ->
<floating> fail. same old 8.04 with old kernel entries only
<floating> eventhough when i ran sudo update-grub ,it found the new and the old kernel
<toros> hmmm, thats weird...
<floating> http://pastebin.ca/1249797
<floating> theres the update-grub and my menu.lst
<hhh2> pulse audio is really disgusting now i have uninstalled it and my xubuntu event sounds are back to normal
<jimbo> hi guys, I have a hp zv5000 with xubuntu hardy. sound isnt going through headphones when i plug them in. any ideas?
<floating> toros: as you see there is no entry added about new kernel, only perhaps some new commented text
<Newk> jimbo:headphones never worked wit hardy for me... if u turn down
<Newk> the main sound and listen on headphones it should be ok
<jimbo> Newk:  also having trouble with sound buttons working
<floating> can i add the kernel there manually ?
<TheSheep> jimbo: try different sliders, I had headphones on a surround slider once
<jimbo> Newk: when i plug the headphones in as well it doesnt reroute to them it still plays by onboard speakers
<Newk> jimbo:if u turn down the main speakers does sound come thru headphones
<jimbo> Newk:  my keys to change volume are borked so i cant adjust that either
<Newk> jimbo: is this a new install of xubuntu?
<toros> floating: yes, you can... but I still don't know, what could be the problem... :)
<toros> It looks like everything is Ok
<floating> im asking in #kernel but so far no answers
<jimbo> Newk:  its pretty new. those things have never worked correctly soim trying to iron these issues out
<floating> i wonder if i should register to a ubuntu forum and ask there, or do some manual install ? at least i couldn do it, since there is some long number/letter sequence written, which i dont know anything about
<floating> how can i downgrade to 8.04 ?
<Newk> jimbo: new enuf that u cud start again wit 8.10
<Newk> ??
<homebrewcider> according to system>hardware drivers, my nvidia drivers are activated but not "in use". How do I get them in use please?
<floating> toros: actually during the xubuntu 810 upgrade, it asked me 5 to 10 times if i want to keep the local menu.lst
<floating> the default option was to keep the local menu.lst, and i chose it
<toros> floating: yes, I think that was the problem... but sudo update-grub should fix the problem
<toros> or maybe you can try reinstall the kernel with synaptic
<floating> but isnt manually updating grub to just load it better option ?
<floating> hmm i try reinstall it ~)
<toros> floating: yes, you can update the grub manually, but when you get upgdates later, then again it won't add it to the grub
<floating> ah ok
<floating> a lot of matches searchin kernel with synaptic
<floating> even those that says that 27
<floating> linux-kernel-headers 27 ?
<toros> search for the string 2.6.27
<toros> and mark the package linux-image-2.6.27-7-generic for reinstall
<toros> and maybe it will update the grub also
<toros> let's hope for the best :)
<vidd> floating, toros i think this is the same issue i had with my home server....
<vidd> when I get home, i will have to look into it
<toros> vidd: okay, thanks
<vidd> toros, if it is...its not good news....
<vidd> im fixing to back up the data and wipe the drive
<toros> vidd: what was there the problem?
<vidd> yeah....upgrad died twice
<vidd> and trying to reinstall the 2.6.27-7 kernel wanted lilo installed
<vidd> and if that dont mean serious disaster, nothing does
<floating> installing that did not add the entry in the grub either
<floating> reinstalling
<vidd> floating, this would indicate your grub is borked
<vidd> floating, try this:
<vidd> sudo apt-get remove --purge  linux-image-2.6.27-7-generic  linux-image-2.6.27-7 && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<jimbo> I am trying to view pictures, how do i change my default viewer from gimp to something else
<vidd> this will remove the normal and the -generic kernel images, along with config files (hopefully fixing grub) and then automatically updating to the new kernel
<vidd> jimbo, do you have something installed to view pics?
<Newk> jimbo: settings-> preferred applications
<Newk> hold on that
<Newk> wont
<Newk> do it
<Newk> sori
<jimbo> yes ristretto
<floating> i tried to remove entries to that 8.04 and do grub update but it didnt add 8.04 either
<floating> buut.. maybe i try this suggestion ^^
<vidd> jimbo, right click on the desired image, choose "open with another application" (or something similar) place the check in the box "always use this application (again...or something similar" and click the desired app
<vidd> floating, manually editing grub is a BAD thing
<floating> vidd: is that a one command btw ? there are 2 spaces in a row
<vidd> yes....one command
<floating> sudo apt-get remove --purge  linux-image-2.6.27-7-generic   linux-image-2.6.27-7 && sudo apt-get update && sudo  apt-get dist-upgrade
<floating> sudo apt-get remove --purge linux-image-2.6.27-7-generic linux-image-2.6.27-7 && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<vidd> two spaces, one space, 30 spaces.....cli reads it all the same
<floating> oh ok :)
<jimbo> thanks vidd
<vidd> floating, im half-tempted to tell you to --purge and reinstall grub....but that is very risky to an already flacky system
<floating> ville@hi:/boot/grub$ sudo apt-get remove --purge linux-image-2.6.27-7-generic linux-image-2.6.27-7 && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<floating> Reading package lists... Done
<vidd> heh...its risky to a stable system
<floating> Building dependency tree
<floating> Reading state information... Done
<floating> E: Couldn't find package linux-image-2.6.27-7
<floating> are you saying that i might have to reinstall the whole system ?
<vidd> floating, that means that it is missing...and why your grub is not being updated correctly....
<knome> is there a way to disable wired network in the new network-manager? please no whining about wicd/nm
<vidd> knome, no there isnt (which is why it socks!)
<TheSheep> knome: right-click and uncheck 'enable wireless'?
<knome> TheSheep, *wired* :)
<TheSheep> or wired
<coldhak> TheSheep, he said wired.
<TheSheep> ah
<Jabone_> wired is the default and without wired you cannot enable wireless
<Jabone_> at least with nm-applet I think
<vidd> *in nm*
<TheSheep> knome: pull the cable? ;)
<knome> TheSheep, :P
<vidd> wicd lests you do this mundane task
<floating> vidd, any idea how it can be missed ?
<knome> i don't really need wireless usually, but as my isp has been jumping around today, i've had to use my neighbours wireless *cough*
<vidd> floating, no, you should not have to....
<vidd> just leave it out of the --purge command
<vidd> floating, it was missed because your uprade failed in some way, shape or form
<vidd> floating, sudo apt-get remove --purge  linux-image-2.6.27-7-generic && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<floating> ok vidd run that command
<floating> after a while, it pops up witha question
<floating> menu.lst has been locally modified
<vidd> and??
<floating> do u want to keep it or 5 other options
<floating> install package maintainer version
<floating> show the differences
<floating> start a new shell to examine
<vidd> get the mantainers version
<floating> do a merge(experimental)
<floating> oki
<floating> last time i kept the local
<vidd> cuzz yours is screwed 6 ways to next sunday =]
<floating> ok, something failed, but i failed to read since new text came in
<vidd> was this on the install or the remove?
<floating> rmdir: failed to remove `/lib/modules/2.6.27-7-generic': Directory not empty
<floating> later... but the install is now done
<floating> should i try reboot ?
<vidd> floating, that "rmdir...." is fine....
<vidd> did it claim to have installed everything and asked you to reboot?
<floating> it didnt ask me to reboot
<floating> i saved the log in case http://pastebin.ca/1249850
<owen1> I want to connect external monitor to my laptop. how to send 'video out' command using the terminal?
<vidd> if the install completed....reboot, cross fingers, pray, etc
<vidd> floating, any luck?
<floating> no
<floating> im on win xp now
<floating> error 17 , cannot mount the selected partition
<vidd> floating, did you install via wubi?
<floating> the text in grub had changed to ubuntu 8.10 kernel 2.6.24 though
<floating> old kernel version but 8.10 instead of 8.04
<floating> wubi ?
<floating> i think not... donno what it is :I
<vidd> floating, when you originally installed....did you put the live cd in while XP was open, enter a username and password and click install?
<floating> no, from reboot
<floating> or perhaps booted live cd and chose install to hard drive
<vidd> im thinking that your install is borked beyond my ability to repair
<vidd> and i have to go home now
<floating> i have edited the grub few times because there were some problems before
<vidd> floating, this is about the time that I back up my data files format and re-install
<vidd> =]
<floating> failed to write in the grub or something
<vidd> i will try to be back on in about an hour
<floating> there was this grub> command line
<floating> oh ok. i might continue with this tomorrow.. its getting late here
<floating> thanks for the help so far
<floating> too bad, that i just cant do the reinstall... i dont have time to tweak this system to the point it is now
<jimbo> so i my HP zv5000 is freshly converted to xubuntu and my external volume controls do not currently work, any ideas
<floating> this will leave me a worst possible feeling of linux distros functionality n reliability when it comes to distro upgrade
<knome> floating, upgrade is always kinky.
<knome> that's why we offer long term support releases
<floating> yeah, my only reason to go for 8.10 was even a bad one
<floating> i thought that i do the upgrade since it seemed so painless
<knome> :))
<floating> just before i go for installing vpn client
<floating> rather than after it.. but, guess im using win xp until i have much spare time again
<knome> you know, that's *LEIF*
<RandyboY> Where do i find the option to alter the way the powerbutton works? If i want the button to do nothing or actually shut down...
<jimbo> how do i add my music library to rhythmbox?
<Smith> I can listen to mp3s in Listen but i am trying to use Grip for ripping them from CD.  When i try to rip, it tells me that the encoder is not valid... Any suggestions?
<knome> Smith, try to add /usr/bin/ in the beginning of the encoder path
<knome> Smith, eg. /usr/bin/lame
<Smith> ok will try
<vinnl> jimbo, I think Rhythmbox should speak for itself, it's probably in the menu or Edit->Preferences
<Smith> i get "invalid encoder executable"
<knome> Smith, do you have lame installed?
<Smith> i thought i did...
<knome> Smith, (or the encoder your trying to use)
<knome> Smith, can you double-check?
<Smith> i am trying to use lame since my library is all mp3
<Smith> how do i check that, sorry but im still new to all this....
<knome> Smith, sudo apt-get install lame
<knome> Smith, @terminal; what's the output?
<Smith> its downloading it...
<mib> anyone tell me why my thunar file icons still look like this: http://xs433.xs.to/xs433/08450/2008-11-09-225810_1024x768_scrot760.png
<mib> 	i have xfce4-icon-theme installed
<Smith> knome, after install do i need to restart Grip?
<knome> Smith, i'm not sure. you can try
<Smith> sweet it works without restart.  Thanks!
<knome> mib, Settings -> Settings Manager -> User Interface -> Tab "Icon Theme"
<knome> mib, select a wanted icon theme there
<knome> mib, tell me if it doesn't work
<knome> Smith, np. have fun ripping
<mib> .gtkrc-2.0 already has:
<mib> http://www.mibbit.com/pb/4UJkrT
<knome> mib, can you check if settings manager gives the same info?
<mib> knome: i dont have it installed (ubuntu minimal)
<knome> a-ha ok...
<mib> folders have icons
<mib> but some files dont
<knome> the .name -ones or others also?
<knome> mib, ^ ?
<mib> actually, looking at it, it's just the ones without ".xxx" that dont
<mib> is that to be expected?
<knome> that don't what?
<mib> have icons
<Smith> i guess the speed of the encoding is determined by the overall speed of the machine... correct??
<knome> Smith, cpu
<Smith> ah that would make sense.  its an old dell but its running smooth but a little slow on the cpu side
<knome> mib, have you logged out/in ?:P
<knome> mib, i don't know if that needs a total X restart
<mib2> nope, still the same :(
<knome> mib2, so you did a complete X reboot?
<mib2> knome: indeed
<knome> k...
<knome> can you check if the files are at /usr/share/icons/Rodent ?
<mib2> knome: yep, all there
<knome> mib2, i have done this only once and it worked for me...
<mib2> knome: yeh same, not sure why its happening
<knome> mib2, i suppose you could go and ask #ubuntu
<SpiffyBalak> hey guys...I have two problems
<SpiffyBalak> 1. File open/save dialogs load very slowly
<SpiffyBalak> and 2. when I open up Thunar (just Thunar), my CPU gets eaten up by two ntfs-3g processes, but the heavy usage stops when I pkill gam_server
<knome> are you using ntfs filesystems?
<SpiffyBalak> yes
<knome> SpiffyBalak, that might explain a lot
<SpiffyBalak> it wasn't eating up my CPU in Hardy
<knome> i suppose ntfs is not very fast in xubuntu anyway
<SpiffyBalak> both problems started with the upgrade
<SpiffyBalak> but how could I (if it's a good idea) stop gam_server from running on startup?
<TheSheep> SpiffyBalak: gam_server monitos your files and tells Thunar when to reread a directory or regenerate a thumbnail
<TheSheep> *monitors
<SpiffyBalak> yep, I have to refresh to get stuff like that
<TheSheep> why do you want that?
<SpiffyBalak> I don't
<SpiffyBalak> not at the cost to my cpu
<SpiffyBalak> I'm thinking about installing python-gamin, because sometimes Python eats the CPU
 * TheSheep blinks
<TheSheep> SpiffyBalak: I think you are confused
<SpiffyBalak> I am
<SpiffyBalak> how would you stop gam_server from running at startup?
<TheSheep> SpiffyBalak: python-gamin is a python library with bindings to gaM_server, if some application uses it, it will have it in the dependencies anyways
<TheSheep> SpiffyBalak: you can edit your .config/xfce4-session
<SpiffyBalak> thank you
<TheSheep> the defsults are in /etc/xdg/xfce4-session/
<TheSheep> SpiffyBalak: no, wait, it's not there
<knome> in settings manager, i have two sections whose labels start with "Button Label|". i didn't have this bug in 8.04 but now it's reappeared.
<TheSheep> not in /etc/xdg/xfce4/xinitrc either :/
<SpiffyBalak> maybe installing fam would help
<SpiffyBalak> err, it sounds like it's outdated
<SpiffyBalak> well, the file dialog seems to come from trying to load all the metadata
<SpiffyBalak> ok, I solved the 2nd problem, a bunch of failed thumbnails were deleted
<Jimbo> hello folks.
<SpiffyBalak> hello
<Jimbo> installing ubuntu, my wifi card doesn't work. Same with Kubuntu. Had to use ndiswrapper. But with xubuntu, it worked out of the box. Any clues?
<Jimbo> also does anybody know how to check the installed xubuntu version?
<knome> !version | Jimbo
<ubottu> Jimbo: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<Jimbo> intrepid.
<Jimbo> knome, thanks. :) It's probably something new included in the intrepid.
<Jimbo> knome, also can't do sudo apt-get install irssi, it just says couldn't find the package.
<knome> weird..
<knome> Jimbo, can you search for it in synaptic?
<Jimbo> knome, hmmm in synaptic package manager?
<Jimbo> knome, yeah in synaptic package manager, it can't find it.
<knome> Jimbo, which repositories do you have enabled?
<knome> Jimbo, it should be in main though
<Jimbo> knome, does it require turning on some special repositories. in Kubuntu it required that.
<knome> Jimbo, i doubt that, but you can try
<Jimbo> checking... the repositories.
<Jimbo> Ubuntu software has all checked. Third party has none checked. Checked Intrepid.
<Jimbo> let's check again.
<Jimbo> the intrepid release is impressive with the GUI clean color stuff.
<knome> yeah.
<knome> hardy was already quite nice.
<Jimbo> used ubuntu then moved to xubuntu but it never worked right. Ended up using ubuntu in hardy.
#xubuntu 2009-11-02
<Tonno> vinnl, i have a question
<vinnl> Bring it :)
<Tonno> if i put the vista metacity on xubuntu
<Tonno> i cannot put the transparency ?
<Tonno> if i want that i will have to install compiz and emerald?
<vinnl> Wait, Metacity?
<Tonno> i mean if i want the "X, minimize, and maximize" with transparency, like u have it here http://www.23hq.com/23666/2871684_69ef00374fb872c43936b89a34ce437f_standard.jpg
<vinnl> Ah, yes, if you want it *with transparency* then you'll need to run Compiz
<vinnl> But there are Vista themes without transparency as well: http://www.xfce-look.org/content/show.php/Vista+Basic+Xfwm4?content=78371
<vinnl> Or http://www.xfce-look.org/content/show.php/Vista+Aero+?content=75112
<Tonno> :( vinnl  but... me confuced.
<Tonno> ok..... i dont know how to say it in english....
<vinnl> Tonno, if you're native language is Dutch then you can try that too ;-)
<Tonno> ok here i go
<Tonno> is spanish :)
<vinnl> Sorry, I don't speak Spanish ;-)
<knome> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<vinnl> Hey knome :)
<knome> óla vinnl ;)
<Tonno> last night, i boot the xubuntu 8.10 live cd. and i click on applications, and the i click and setting
<Tonno> i then i click to the last option, that i dont remember the name .....
<Tonno> but
<Tonno> i saw there that i can put the metacity with transparency, without compiz and emerald
<Tonno> if u give me. 13min, i can go the give u more detals. :S
<vinnl> Tonno, Metacity is the window manager of GNOME/Ubuntu, xfwm4 is ours
<vinnl> Well, I do really need to get to bed some time :P
<vinnl> I believe that did support compositing as well, and then might support transparency in its themes. As far as I know, xfwm4 doesn't support transparency
<Tonno> ohhh....... pleases vinnl give the 20min to look for the information that u required :S may i come back in 20min?
<vinnl> Tonno, hmm... I don't really want to give a guarantee. I could give you my email address
<vinnl> Ah whatever, I think I can spare another twenty
<Tonno> jajajajaja :P tonno@8u8.com ( msn )
<Tonno> so then u can go :)
<Tonno> and sleep well
<vinnl> OK, if I go I'll add you on MSN :)
<Tonno> ok
<Tonno> brb
<lumimies> Hey guys, I think Xubuntu 9.10 is just great!
<vinnl> lumimies, good to hear :)
<lumimies> maybe the best Linux I've used
<lumimies> only few things suck: vlc, konqueror etc look UGLY
<lumimies> any idea why KDE apps look bad?
<vinnl> Yes, because they use a different toolkit, which means they can't use the themes made for Xubuntu's toolkit
<lumimies> yeah, got it, but on Kubuntu, gnome apps look fine i think
<lumimies> i mean why not even tolerable?
<vinnl> Hmm... Perhaps no Qt theme has been defined now?
<vinnl> Not sure which application KDE uses to select a theme, but you could try installing that
<lumimies> get an app which selects themes??
<vinnl> Yeah, but Qt themes
<lumimies> any idea what the name might be?
<vinnl> Not sure, I suppose I could look for it
<lumimies> okay but I got to go soon....
<lumimies> I just want to say that because Xubuntu is otherwise so GREAT why have something that is so so so very very ugly??
<lumimies> I honestly think this should be fixed!!!
<vinnl> Yeah it sounds like a bug because at least they're tolerable for me
<vinnl> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<vinnl> Looks like you need Qt4 settings
<lumimies> ok, i take a look at that sometime, i can live with it...
<lumimies> ok, thanks guys
<vinnl> yw :)
<lumimies> oh, one thing, i think i said just apt-get install konqueror on a fresh Xubuntu 9.10, should I get good lookin Qt stuff?
<vinnl> I suppose so
<lumimies> ok
<vinnl> Hmm... I wouldn't mind at all if Tonno came back now :P
<Devastator> vinnl i'm installing xubuntu with acpi=off, noapic, nolapic, nomraid, without that i would see "kernel panic"
<vinnl> Devastator, and, is it going well?
<Devastator> vinnl so far, so good
<vinnl> Nice :)
<Devastator> i will suffer with my ethernet pcmcia card later.. it won't detected
<Devastator> opss
<Devastator> detect
<Tonno> vinnl, back
<vinnl> Finally :)
<Tonno> :P
<Tonno> me sending u a file
<vinnl> Ah hmm
<vinnl> Sorry I clicked it away, can you send it again?
<Tonno> ok :)
<vinnl> (I never knew you could send screenshots through IRC)
<Tonno> there it is
<vinnl> Ah, yes
<Tonno> ill tell u wat i did
<vinnl> But that's transparency of the windows, not of window borders
<vinnl> Oh no wait
<vinnl> Hmm
<Tonno> i can see the borders tranparency there
<vinnl> But it looks like that makes the whole border transparent. You could use that, I suppose
<Tonno> and the driver is vesa generic :S
<ron_o> I don't get if ipv6 is such a problem, then why are we using it so much?
<ron_o> is this kind of like chicken and egg scenario?
<Tonno> u think that it will work with ur theme vista?
<vinnl> Yeah it should work, not sure if it looks good, you'd have to try it
<vinnl> I believe because ipv4 is running out of IPs, but I wouldn't know
<Tonno> ok... i gonna bookmark u site :)
<vinnl> Hehe... I need to write something there again some time :P
<Tonno> i believe that u can go to sleep now man... sorry for bother u :(.... thanks for ur time :)
<ron_o> vinnl, I see. That's right. I forgot about that one. It's just that ipv6 isn't implented as well as it should be, so for some people it creates problems.
<vinnl> Tonno, hehe no problem
<ron_o> I think it's better to just change DNS servers.
<vinnl> Yeah I'm really not up to scratch on it, I hope knowledgeable people will fix it :P
<vinnl> Like the Ubuntu developers ;-)
<vinnl> OK then I'm really off to bed now, later
<ron_o> shoot, he left. It's not just an OS problem. It's one of those chicken/egg scenarios. It's a server/OS/people/business problem...
<ron_o> it's really (probably) up to MS to fix it. They've got the dominate share..
<ron_o> the thing is in Karmic ipv6 isn't a module so you must pass info to the kernel in order to fix it.
<ron_o> damn..
<Tonno> i would like to help u ron_o but idontknow to much english and i dont know what are u talking about :( me sorry
<ron_o> Tonno, that's alright (about english)... I wish I knew your languange instead...
<ron_o> prtc.net?Where?
<Tonno> Puerto Rico Telephone Company
<Tonno> i know English ( no much ) Spanish 100% jejeje and Arabic.
<ron_o> wow, Arabic. Where'd you learn that?
<ron_o> Spanish is good. I hear Italian is very much like it.
<ron_o> I bet you it's the dns server
<Tonno> i know arabic because i learned from my seft. reading books and stuff in the lenguage.
<ron_o> seft? teacher?
<Tonno> if a teacher make me learn it?
<Tonno> no
<Tonno> myseft
<ron_o> 'seft' and 'myseft' haven't any meaing in english.
<ron_o> oh... 'myself'... :)
<ron_o> 'I see. You learned it yourself...   :)
<Tonno> jajajajaas i said... i dont know to much english :D
<ron_o> :)
<Tonno> :P
<ron_o> your english beats my spanish.
<Tonno> :P
<ron_o> no speako spanish..:)
<Tonno> speako?
<Tonno> :P
<ron_o> in english, we jokingly put vowels at the end of words to act like we know another languange. It's cultural.
<ron_o> it's imitative of italian.
<Tonno> ohhh :P jejeej yeah
<ron_o> no se hablo spanish.
<ron_o> I took spanish in highschool.
<ron_o> but, damn. Takes too long to speak it.
<Tonno> corection: No se hablar Español :)
<ron_o> hehe. :)
<Tonno> dude... come to puerto rico. u wiull learn spanish in 4 month
<Tonno> :P
<ron_o> :)
<ron_o> I will learn the languange of money quicker.
<ron_o> my spanish teacher told us that if you don't command the spanish languange enough you will be taken to the market. :)
<ron_o> = stolen from.
<ron_o> actually, that was in South America/Mexico and not Puerto Rico. :)
<Tonno> ohhh ok :)
<Tonno> Honestly, i dont like spanish :S
<Tonno> my fav lenguage es Arabic :)
<Tonno> because is wierd writing, reading it, and speaking it
<ron_o> weird is right.. Cyrillic?
<Tonno> what is Cyrillic?
<ron_o> an alphabet derived from the Greek alphabet and used for writing Slavic languages (Russian, Bulgarian, Serbian, Ukrainian, and some other Slavic languages)
<ron_o> I was wrong..
<ron_o> I thought that Arabic was Cyrillic. It isn't.
<EbolaVirus> !ops
<ubottu> ops is HELP! gnomefreak, tonyyarusso, PuMpErNiCkLe, maxamillion, TheSheep, crimsun, mrpouit, Myrtti, PriceChild charlie-tca or cody-somerville
<Macrophage> !ops
<ubottu> ops is HELP! gnomefreak, tonyyarusso, PuMpErNiCkLe, maxamillion, TheSheep, crimsun, mrpouit, Myrtti, PriceChild charlie-tca or cody-somerville
<Devastator> "set up users and passwords" is giving "installation step failed", how can i fix it?
<_Techie_> check that your installation cd is not damaged and try again
<Tonno> ron_o, sorry about late. i was play9ing armagetron :)
<Devastator> _Techie_ unfortunately it's not damaged
<Legendre> good grief, which repo must I add to install skype?
<Animagladius> Night, world.
<dbdii407> I think this is a bug. Everytime i open windows, There is no border and windows do not appear in the bottom window list
<dbdii407> I can't even move any windows
<_Techie_> Legendre, skype is not available from the repo's however they do offer a .deb on their website
<_Techie_> dbdii407, sounds like your window manager isnt working, try launching xfwm
<_Techie_> might be called xfwm4
<dbdii407> TY!
<_Techie_> dont thank me untill it works
<dbdii407> It is working now
<_Techie_> kk
<dbdii407> But will i have to do that everytime on boot?
<_Techie_> well, if you want to reboot then come back in here and if it doesnt load on boot i can guide you through having it start
<dbdii407> Actually. Mind telling me that. Now that I remember. I did restart and it still wasn't there.
<_Techie_> gimme a minute to boot into linux, im currently in windows
<dbdii407> There's also another problem. At times, I can't click on anything with my mouse. I usually have to replug it to make it work
<dbdii407> This has been a problem in past releases for me also.
<_Techie_> okay, im in ubuntu now
<uc> hi
<uc> i have a problem, i cant setup dual monitor
<uc> on an acer travelmate 2355
<likemindead> facepalm.jpg
<_Techie_> okay, im back
<_Techie_> dbdii407, you can add the command int the file "/etc/gdm/PostLogin/Default" you will most likely have to create it first though
<dbdii407> _Techie_, Created.
<uc> i dont get dual head to work in xubuntu xfce, in gnome it works fine
<_Techie_> dbdii407, that should work, although it may not like the fact that that file is run as root, if so then we can prefix it with sudo
<dbdii407> There's nothing in it though
<dbdii407> Everything is commented
<_Techie_> yeah, create the file with xfwm4
<dbdii407> I totally know how to do that _Techie_ ;)
<_Techie_> sudo echo xfwm4 >> /etc/gdm/PostLogin/Default
<dbdii407> bash: /etc/gdm/PostLogin/Default: Permission denied O_o
<uc> okay anyone who can help me with a dual monitor setup?
<_Techie_> uc, pastebin the output of xrandr please
<dbdii407> What the hell
<dbdii407> O_o
<dbdii407> That command... Will not go through
<_Techie_> dbdii407, you wanna know something freaky, my /etc/gdm/* folders have gone
<uc> http://pastebin.com/m28832a1e <- everything fine there
<_Techie_> you want VGA on the left or right?
<uc> vga left, other one right
<_Techie_> kk,
<uc> already gave xrandr a try, dunno if my command was right tho
<_Techie_> xrandr --output VGA1 --mode 1024x768 --left-of LVDS1
<_Techie_> that should do the trick
<uc> okay and when i reboot or relogin? should i put that into startup commands? or is it automatically right then?
<_Techie_> oh whoops, haha my /etc/gdm/* folders arent gone ROFL, i didnt realise im still ssh'ing my australian server
<uc> lol
<_Techie_> uc, chuck it into your startup commands
<uc> techie okay right, thank you
<_Techie_> no problem
<Devastator> trying to install xubuntu again, attempt #5
<dbdii407> _Techie_, About the "Permission Denied" thing? O_o
<uc> testing, brb
<_Techie_> umm, dbdii407 the other alternative is to do what uc is most likely doing and put it into your startup commands via the session config in the preferences menu
<dbdii407> The easy way. :P
<dbdii407> Ok
<_Techie_> i just like to have things load as early as possible, my dual head setup initialises before i even log in
<_Techie_> even though the login window will only ever show on one screen
<Devastator> i spent all day trying to install linux again.. it shouldn't gave me so much trouble :|
<dbdii407> xUbuntu?
<dbdii407> How are you installing it?
<dbdii407> I had Installation issues with last release. I had to skip the LiveOS part.
<_Techie_> 9.10 is still very itchy, i would wait untill 9.10.1 or .1 till you depend on it
<_Techie_> i take it that uc got his dualhead setup working
<Devastator> dbdii407 first time i couldn't pass network hardware detection, gave me kernel panic
<Devastator> then "installation step failed" under set up users and passwords
<Devastator> then "installation step failed" under configuring packages
<_Techie_> Devastator, how new is your hardware?
<Devastator> _Techie_ that's the thing, veeeeeery old, but i'm using alternate cd
<_Techie_> might be that some of your hardware is unreliable
<_Techie_> i would start by trying a different CD-ROM drive
<Devastator> it's a laptop :S
<_Techie_> bugger
<Devastator> yep
<_Techie_> i guess it doesnt support booting from usb
<Devastator> i know what you mean, indeed
<Devastator> no, it don't
<Devastator> but has usb
<Devastator> one 1.1 usb port :D
<Devastator> very nice
<_Techie_> dnag, then we coulda taken the whole cdrom drive outta the picture
<_Techie_> brb
<_Techie_> back
<_Techie_> Devastator, when you checked your cd, did you just look at it for scratches or did you run the cd check thats ont he cd?
<Devastator> cd checks, md5 check on the iso
<Devastator> all covered
<_Techie_> wow, you even did the md5 check, even i dotn do that
<Devastator> i was trying to isolate the problem
<Devastator> my first cd was bad
<_Techie_> but then again, ive never come across such a problem on any of my machines
<_Techie_> i would suggest just keep trying to install
<Devastator> is it normal to take long to pass "storing language"?
<_Techie_> im not sure
<Devastator> all i want is a lightweight system :|
<_Techie_> if you want a really lightweight system use the debian netinst disc and just download the things that you want
<Devastator> my nic is pcmcia and isn't detect automatically
<_Techie_> aah, thats a bitch
<Devastator> yeah.. you know..
<_Techie_> what year is this laptop?
<Devastator> 2001 or so
<_Techie_> odd, my 2000 mac laptop has built in ethernet and wireless
<Devastator> remember that you live in a first world country
<Devastator> not third :)
<_Techie_> yes, this i know
<Devastator> my 2001 laptop was probably manufactured in 1998
<Devastator> lol
<_Techie_> your from brazil?
<_Techie_> welcome back sancas
<Devastator> yes i am
<sancas> hi
<Xed> Anyone around?
<_Techie_> no, were all sleeping and smoking pot
<_Techie_> just kidding
<_Techie_> yeah, we are here
<Xed> Oh crap, guess you'd have no idea on how to solve my websites-dont-open-but-ping-works problem :/
<Xed> Funny thing is it worked for just a few seconds
<_Techie_> hrmm, sounds like it should be a simple fix but i cant think of what it is
<Xed> and then it went down
<_Techie_> might you have gone past your bandwidth allowance?
<Xed> Nah, other OSes on the same machine work fine, and I'm chatting right now from another PC on the same router
<_Techie_> kk, so that cancels out "a greater power"
<Xed> lol
<Xed> Anyways, whether I connect using WiFi or ethernet, it makes no difference
<Xed> and this is a fresh install
<_Techie_> have you checked your network settings?
<_Techie_> make suer your gatways adress is correct
<Xed> yeah it is right
<_Techie_> are you able to reach sites by using their ip?
<Xed> nope
<Xed> but ping works both by IP and name
<_Techie_> truly bizzare
<_Techie_> that cancells out DNS and network blocking
<_Techie_> i take it you only have one network connection up on this machine?
<Xed> yeah
<Xed> hmm wait something funny is going on
<Xed> pings to anything other than google dont seem to work..
<Xed> tried pinging aol and I get "packet filtered"
<Xed> pinging microsoft and it's just stuck
<Xed> stuck at "lb1.www.ms.akadns.net"
<_Techie_> ms has been going shit lately
<Xed> hmm ubuntu.com resolves and pings properly..
<_Techie_> are you able to open the page at ubuntu .com?
<Xed> still not able to open the website though
<Xed> ^
<_Techie_> excuse my language, but thats fucked up
<Xed> Lol you took the words right out of my mouth
<Xed> I had this on the release day thought it was a messed up install so I did a reformat and tried and its the same ..
<_Techie_> karmic seems to be having alot of bugs
<_Techie_> i suggest sticking with jaunty untill the .1 or .2 release of karmic
<Xed> Yeah, I've heard that before.. always laughed it out, saying heck even the betas were pretty stable
<_Techie_> brb, tea
<_Techie_> back
<Devastator> tea? you're probably from uk :P
<_Techie_> NZ
<Devastator> nice
<_Techie_> +12 hours GMT
<Xed> Yeah, thats another issue
<Xed> karmic messes up my time
<Xed> I choose GMT+12 but its like 12 hours ahead?
<Xed> Can't change the time from the GUI, have to use the date command
<_Techie_> make sure your bios clock is set correctly
<_Techie_> and that karmic know what timezone your bios clock is set to
<Xed> Yes and yes
<_Techie_> ello knome
<knome> morning
<Xed> Another weird thing: the full install doesn't detect my nvidia card but the live CD does!
<Xed> I mean, the live cd prompts "restricted drivers are available" but I don't get this in the full install...
<_Techie_> bizzare, i would roll back to jaunty
<_Techie_> welcome back bal
<_Techie_> how goes the work on the puppy machine?
<_Techie_> time for a quote - "Does light even EXIST when the refrigerator door is shut!?"
<Xed> Yeah, this is way too off-putting. I think its time to give the green lizard a spin...
<Balsaq> yo T
<_Techie_> sup B dawg
<knome> Xed, you should run 'jockey' after installation
 * _Techie_ is gonna stop now, hes scaring himself
<knome> Xed, it will tell if you really need any drivers
<Balsaq> playin w pup and xubu
<Xed> knome: but how come the live-cd doesn't need it?
<_Techie_> Xed, the livecd is obviously running it fine
<knome> Xed, live-cd and full installation try to use some drivers automagically
<knome> Xed, do you mean that?
<Xed> I mean the full install doesn't show the prompt at all, and it's definately not using the nVidia drivers..
<knome> Xed, then run jockey
<Xed> Okay, will do..
<Xed> And any clues on the net issue?
<knome> or applications -> system -> hardware drivers
<knome> Xed, sorry can't follow that far. i have to go in minutes. i hope someone can help you
<_Techie_> knome, he was reffering to the fact that the livecd was auto prompting him with jockey, yet his installed system wasnt auto prompting
<_Techie_> ill take over if need be knome
<knome> _Techie_, if you can, sure
<knome> i have no idea why installation doesn't prompt..
<Devastator> "storing language" -> 30 minutes or more and counting
<knome> see you all later ->
<_Techie_> ciao knome
<Xed> -> Hardware Drivers .. nothing happens
<Xed> "No proprietary drivers are in use on this system"
<Xed> okay I think I'll stop now before I flood this window with more issues :P
<_Techie_> nah, dont worry this channel has seen worse
<Devastator> like mine :|
<_Techie_> no
<_Techie_> im helping bal alot of the time
<_Techie_> hes currently in a distro hopping phase
<_Techie_> Xed, once again roll back to jaunty, that should solve 80% of your problems
<Xed> I know.. but that's not a solution
<_Techie_> yes it is
<Devastator> _Techie_ you are the very first guy that recommends that, others say stick with 9.10 and wait for updates
<_Techie_> Devastator, if you stick with karmic and wait for the updates, then during that time you left with a non working system
<_Techie_> Xed, solution -   The method or process of solving a problem.
<_Techie_> rolling back to jaunty fits the definition of a solution
<Xed> Well I guess you can't argue with the definition :P
<_Techie_> brb, booting windows
<_Techie_> back
<Xed> wb
<Devastator> how come you change os without quitting?
<_Techie_> ty Xed
<_Techie_> im sneaks
<_Techie_> sneaky*
<_Techie_> btw Devastator your the first person to ask that
<Xed> Well not many people have heard of BNCs ;)
<Devastator> vmware i suppose
<Devastator> oh, right
<_Techie_> nice call Xed
<Devastator> forgot that
<_Techie_> i run 2
<_Techie_> one one my own network and one in australia
<_Techie_> and a 50 line buffer on each
<_Techie_> if you ever want a bouncer i can set you up with an acc on my australian one
<Xed> Oh, sweet. I'll call you on that one of these days..
<Tesssa> anyone help me downloaded xubuntu 9.10 came to intall it got as far as 3of6 set the k/board clicked forward it jumped to 4of7 the partition manager but the was just a large white box uable to set the partition had to restart and reintall 9.04 any one any ideas
<_Techie_> i got auto nickserv id, auto away on last client disconnect and auto name changer
<Tesssa> excuse the typos
<_Techie_> Tesssa, multiple users have had a problem with the partition manager not showing, unfortunately as of this time i am not sure if theres a fix or a workaround
<_Techie_> have you tried partitioning using gparted and telling the install to uyse the pre existing partitions?
<Tesssa> ah thank you Techie at least you answered me appreciated
<Tesssa> i think i will wait untill the april release 2010 comes out
<Balsaq> i xperienced that...it was because i hadn't done a few steps that occur 1st
<Tesssa> even trying the upgrade route doesnt work
<Tesssa> well when it jumps from 3of6 to 4of7 you cant do the steps inbetween
<Tesssa> up to 3of6 the steps had been done
<vadviktor> Tesssa: maybe you should try the alternative installer version
<vadviktor> that has a command line graphic installer, and proven for me to be more stable
<vadviktor> than the X version
<Balsaq> when i was in gparted  the partiton option was not in bold print..so i clickd on everything else until i was litereally drwing the size of the partition...then after dividing them up the partition thing lit up
<Devastator> _Techie_ i know one thing, i will have nightmares with ubuntu 9.10 alternate installer :P
<Tesssa> thanks but no i will wait untill the 18month version comes out in april 2010
<vadviktor> Tesssa: do as you please
<Tesssa> will carryon using 9.04 i do love that
<Tesssa> and thanks everyone for your suggestions
<vadviktor> Your very welcome ^_^
<Balsaq> the gparpted was poorly written in my mom tech opinion..it assumes you know something, which caused me problems, so i fixed it by clicking every possible option. then i noticed there was a rectangle in front of me, i had to click on the tabs on the sides of the rrectangle and "draw" the partition, but it never told me that was how it was done, stumbled on it by chance
<Tesssa> looking on #ubuntu seems to be a lot of bugs in ubuntu 9.10
<Balsaq> mom=non
<Tesssa> any bye for now and once again thanks
<_Techie_> cya Tesssa
<Balsaq> hey _Techie_now that i have this pupyracer goin...i wanna dump the xp i threw in behind it, do you know how to toss an OS out after the fact?
<Balsaq> cause mr gates is gonna boot me in 28 days anyhow
<_Techie_> well, presuming that it doesnt rely on xp for anything, you could just remove and resize your partitions
<justin_> Hello
<_Techie_> hello justin_
<Balsaq> whoah thats a presumptive statement alright maybe it is feeding on the xp....
<Balsaq> if is is i cant see it happening
<Balsaq> yo justin
<_Techie_> Balsaq, delete the xp partition adn resize then run the grub installer
<justin_> Hey everybody! I've been working on a Dell Inspiron 1720, and can't seem to get the webcam to work, the microphone does, but the webcam is a no-go.
<justin_> I've searched the forums but not much has seemed to help - I have cheese installed and I'm running Xubuntu 9.10
<_Techie_> *sigh* another karmic user
<Xed> lol
<_Techie_> pastebin the output of lsusb please
<Xed> karmic certainly has earned some bad karma :D
<_Techie_> "karmic has earnt some bad karma'c"
<Sysi> working great for me :L
<_Techie_> you must be one of the few Sysi
<justin_> Bus 001 Deice 002: ID 05a9:2640 OmniVision Technologies, Inc. 0V2640 Webcam
<Sysi> in two laptops :)
<justin_> sorry, it wouldn't let be copy/paste
<Devastator> ask me if installer is working ok :|
<_Techie_> justin whats your username that your logged in as?
<justin_> I'm logged into my own username - not root.
<justin_> Justin is the username
<_Techie_> with caps?
<justin_> nope - all lowercase
<_Techie_> lsusb >> /home/justin/Desktop/lsusb.txt
<justin_> ok its written
<_Techie_> now just slap that into pastebin
<justin_> sure, just a minute
<_Techie_> actually dont worry
<justin_> ok
<_Techie_> heres the driver you want to install, not sure if its in the repo's or not
<_Techie_> http://linux-uvc.berlios.de/
<justin_> I've checked this and I know the Linux-UVC's have the driver in it but I havn't found them in the repositories - any idea's on how to install it on Xubuntu?
<Devastator> you can try to download the .deb and dpkg -i it
<justin_> ok - I'll try that - downloading the files now
<_Techie_> ill be back
<an0nmat1r> k _Techie_
<justin_> ok
<justin_> ok
<an0nmat1r> !
<_Techie_> back
<justin_> Hey
<an0nmat1r> did u ever leave _Techie_
<justin_> almost done installing prerequisites to compile Linux-UVC drivers
<_Techie_> !bnc | an0nmat1r
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bnc
<an0nmat1r> huh?
<an0nmat1r> o o u on bnc
<_Techie_> yeah, 2 to be precise
<an0nmat1r> i menat the afk and back time was 1 min i guess
<an0nmat1r> so i asked were u ever gone
<_Techie_> yeah, i often go do chores around the house
<Balsaq> i see yur busy...quick question sir _Techie_?
<_Techie_> fire away first mate Balsaq
<Balsaq> i deleted the partiton that xp was in, i now have puppy alone in ext3 at 3.5g...out of 10...do i just leave or am i supposed to leave an empty built partiton
<_Techie_> i reccomend allocating that spare space to the puppy partition
<Balsaq> ok make it all one big puppy
<Balsaq> one big puppy partition correct
<justin_> Ok so after fiddling with linux-uvc for a while - I found out the instructions for compiling it were dated, so does anybody know how to comile the latest Linux-UVC drivers?
<justin_> compile*
<Devastator> justin_ is there an INSTALL file?
<justin_> yes
<Devastator> nano INSTALL
<Devastator> :P
<justin_> lol well I have done that and I did the make install Makefile command it says but forgot at the top it says to do make all
<justin_> so now it's performing the Make all command and its working
<Devastator> :)
<justin_> ha I was wondering why I kept getting errors1
<justin_> Ok well it says, "make: *** [all] Error 2
<justin_> "
<Devastator> and the line above that?
<justin_> make[1]: Leaving directory `/home/justin/Downloads/uvcvideo/v4l'
<justin_> the directory exists if that's a concern
<MaxFrames> hello
<Devastator> justin_ i can't help you as i don't have a linux machine to reproduce your problem
<Devastator> MaxFrames hello
<justin_> Ok well I'll keep searching Google, thanks!
<MaxFrames> I have disabled the users' list in the logon screen (9.10), but there is still a useless "logon" button which I have to click before I can type the credentials: do you know how to disable that button as well?
<bot444> Download, Download, Download, Download, Download, Download, Download, Download, Download, Download, Download, Download, Download, Download, Download, Download,
<bot444> http://lists.ubuntu.com/xubuntu-users http://lists.ubuntu.com/xubuntu-users http://lists.ubuntu.com/xubuntu-users http://lists.ubuntu.com/xubuntu-users http://lists.ubuntu.com/xubuntu-users Download, Download, Download, Download, Download, Download, Download, Download, Download, Download, Download, Download, Download, Download, Download, Download, Download, Download, Download, Download, Download, Download, Download, Download, Do
<bot444> http://paste.ubuntu.com http://paste.ubuntu.com http://www.ubuntu.com/support http://www.ubuntu.com/support http://www.ubuntu.com/support Share Download, Share https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage http://paste.ubuntu.com http://paste.ubuntu.com http://paste.ubuntu.com https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage 
<MaxFrames> !!!!
<_Techie_> MaxFrames, unfortunately i havent had any experience with the logon system of karmic
<MaxFrames> I'm under the impression that Canonical is pushing to make *ubuntu the "linux for the rest of us" but I'm afraid they will end up disappointing pro users
<_Techie_> they already have
<MaxFrames> having a users' list displayed by default at logon removes 1/2 of the logon security in a public environment
<_Techie_> and having a a recovery mode by default wipes clean any other security
<Devastator> yep, because the user's list IS THE thing to get if you wanna hack into a linux system
<Devastator> and they're giving it i suppose
<_Techie_> Devastator, actually the thing you want is the recovery console, aka insta root
<Devastator> _Techie_ are you in ubuntu channel?
<_Techie_> yes
<knome_work> hmm
<Devastator> and laughing about sentences like this one? <sele_> i have a problem...
<Devastator> problem and 9.10 in the same sentence :P
<_Techie_> i should make a bot that counts the amount of times people start sentences using "i have a problem"
<knome_work> Devastator: in the long run, it starts to be annoying if people just keep on saying they have a problem and not just tell it
<Devastator> knome_work i know what you mean
<knome_work> exactly
<Devastator> i was making fun about latest ubuntu release
<knome_work> _Techie_: hah, just write a few lines of perl and load it as a script ;)
<Devastator> if you see the forums, lot's of "problem" topics
<knome_work> Devastator: it's true that 9.10 is not as good as 9.04, atleast for xubuntu
<Devastator> but lots of SOLVED as well
<knome_work> sure
<MaxFrames> imagine what the guys at NASA must have thought when apollo 13 called back from space
<Devastator> people don't like to read
<MaxFrames> "houston, we have a problem"
<knome_work> 99% of the problems can be solved
<knome_work> 95% of the problems are easy to solve
<knome_work> 75% of the solutions are one-liners
<Devastator> _Techie_ my guess is that this user's list imitates win xp logon :P
<MaxFrames> it imitates vista logon more
<knome_work> i personally don't really like the user list
<_Techie_> whatever it imitates, its a horrible idea
<Sysi> what all have against karmic?
<knome_work> the new gdm is not as responsive as the old one
<Devastator> knome_work me too
<knome_work> Sysi: it's just not as good as jaunty was :)
<Sysi> well, new gdm suck
<MaxFrames> the user list can be cool for home users, but how about a clickable option to turn it off? :/
<_Techie_> Sysi, we have alot against karmic, for one all of the problems ive been working on today are karmic related
<knome_work> Sysi: also, the developers *cough* let some bugs slip in
<MaxFrames> and in my case with the new gdm boot is actually slower than before
<knome_work> MaxFrames: exactly.
<Devastator> LOL! <Sysi> what all have against karmic?
<Sysi> there are always problems when new version comes
<knome_work> Sysi: karmic will still receive SRU's
<knome_work> Sysi: of course. but with karmic, there are more of them
<knome_work> the new gdm + stuff brought a lot of change in (x)ubuntu
<MaxFrames> do you think that karmic was rushed up to keep in pace with win7 and snow leopard and/or with the .04/.10 schedule?
<Devastator> is karmic compared to vista? :P soon to say
<knome_work> people are always afraid of change
<Sysi> actually i may switch to fedora or something because of new gdm..
<knome_work> MaxFrames: no, ubuntu has a 6 month release cucle
<knome_work> *cycle
<knome_work> MaxFrames: so it was determined to be released when it was
<MaxFrames> but perhaps 9.10 wasn't really ready yet?
<knome_work> MaxFrames: it wasn't, i would have postponed
<knome_work> MaxFrames: but it's hard to do that decision
<Devastator> i'm still waiting for my installation to finish
<knome_work> and once you go into that road, it's hard to stop postponing
<MaxFrames> personally, I always had to spend a couple of days fixing things after any new version
<knome_work> "just this one more feature..."
<Sysi> it seems that i'm only one happy with karmic :/
<knome_work> MaxFrames: the wise thing would be to wait a few *weeks* after the release
<knome_work> MaxFrames: then the developers would have included all the most serious fixes/updates
<knome_work> Sysi: i'm happy as well, but i don't go shouting about it like i did with jaunty.
<knome_work> Sysi: also, a user who is on jaunty and has no problems... maybe (s)he shouldn't update just yet.
<MaxFrames> well, let's see in a couple of weeks if that "use classic logon" option surfaces :P
<_Techie_> i sure hope it does
<knome_work> i doubt that
<knome_work> but we can always wish for the best
<_Techie_> and maybe theres a possibility to remove that damn ubuntu use from the livecd
<_Techie_> user*
<Devastator> why don't put a sticky in the forums saying DON'T UPGRADE JUST YET!
<MaxFrames> knome_work: the thing is that I don't really *use* ubuntu; I just keep a test PC with the latest version in order to be able to help out users who do
<Sysi> i don't want to go somehing ancient just for xdmcp :/
<MaxFrames> so I have to anticipate problems and that's why I upgrade ASAP
<Sysi> but i need older gdm
<knome_work> the DX team isn't particularly ready to do changes based on user (or even community developer) opinions
<knome_work> this was my personal opinion, and i'm not even saying it's a truth but that's how i feel
<_Techie_> does anyone know how to disable the creating of the ubuntu user on the livecd?
<_Techie_> its the only thing stopping me from converting my persistant usb from jaunty to karmic
<knome_work> _Techie_: i suppose not.
<knome_work> remove the user? :P
<MaxFrames> bbl, time to backup
<_Techie_> knome_work, its dynamically created every boot, ive renamed it changed the password... modified the home directory and it just recreates itself without a password making one of the most unsecure persistant USGB's ever
<_Techie_> USB's*
<knome_work> hmm
<knome_work> i see
<knome_work> maybe ask #ubuntu
<knome_work> i suppose you have searched the forums already
<_Techie_> not much use searching the forums, how many people need to change the livecd user?
<knome_work> apparently > 0
<knome_work> ;)
<knome_work> anyway
<knome_work> i'll split also
<_Techie_> im one of the few people that likes to keep a full system in my pocket
<knome_work> see you later
<_Techie_> cya
<knome_work> (you can always msg my main nick (knome))
<Devastator> 30%
<Devastator> can i talk offtopic here?
<_Techie_> if anyone complains, then stop otherwise i dont care
<SAngeli> Does anyone know how to make Bluetooth work on xubuntu? Do I have to install any particular package, like "sudo apt-get install bluez-utils"? or Not?
<Devastator> i was talking about windows and linux differences and why windows is more "friendly" and easy to use
<Devastator> i'm installing xubuntu and saw bind9-host beeing installed
<Devastator> that's the perfect example, why the hell a end-user would want with bind?
<Sysi> i don't get why windows would be easy, it's not at all
<Devastator> Sysi "easy" i mean
<_Techie_> Devastator, its not so much as why the end user would use bind, its nor of the fact that if they ever install something that needs it then its there
<Sysi> xubuntu is plug&paly, most of time..
<Devastator> to install an app, to install an device..
<Sysi> *play
<Devastator> _Techie_ got it, but why not to put only a "dll" of bind and not the hole program?
<_Techie_> not sure
<Devastator> that's what i was trying to say to the guy
<Devastator> there's a lot of packages that you'll not use but is dependencie of one you'll
<Sysi> well, how many endusers actually use xdmcp?
<Devastator> x desktop manager?
<Sysi> remote login
<Devastator> really don't know..
<Sysi> very easy and handy, in old gdm
<Sysi> in karmic version, not
<Devastator> lol
<Devastator> karma koala
<Sysi> finnish word for horrible starts with k
<Sysi> "karmea" = horrible
<Devastator> finnish = finland?
<Sysi> yes
<Devastator> karmea koala.. makes sense
<Devastator> horrible koala
<Devastator> i can't say it's but without using it
<Devastator> i'm trying to install first :P
<Devastator> but from installation you can have an idea
<Devastator> first fight: installing
<Devastator> second fight: get my ethernet pcmcia card recognized
<SAngeli> Does anyone know how to make Bluetooth work on xubuntu? Do I have to install any particular package, like "sudo apt-get install bluez-utils"? or Not?
<Devastator> SAngeli i'm installing xubuntu as we speak and i saw some bluetooth packages, is bluetooth properly detected?
<SAngeli> doing lsusb I see the card.
<SAngeli> what to do in order to get it working?
<Devastator> maybe you have to load some module
<Devastator> try googling bluetooth ubuntu
<_Techie_> google is your friend
<Devastator> i wish google was my girlfriend :S
<SAngeli> I found this article: http://linuxchronicles.wordpress.com/2008/06/20/bluetooth-in-xubuntu-804/
<Devastator> installing grub boot loader, is there much more after that?
<Devastator> i'm feeling sleepy
<_Techie_> nope, just some housekeeping
<_Techie_> that laptop didnt happen to have a compatability mode or similar entry in the bios did it?
<Devastator> nope
<Devastator> too old
<_Techie_> good, coz it makes it compatable with NOTHING
<Devastator> how can i use root with ubuntu?
<Devastator> i never set root password during install
<_Techie_> wel
<_Techie_> you can sudo -s
<_Techie_> or you can do what everyone will ahte me for saying, create a password for the root user
<_Techie_> or you could even sudo su
<Devastator> sudo passwd root?
<_Techie_> yep
<Devastator> finishing installation :D
<Devastator> never though i would see that
<Devastator> saw
<_Techie_> i know the feeling, i once had an xp install take 5+ hours dure to the fore mentioned "compatability" mode
<_Techie_> on a 2.6ghz p4
<Devastator> almost 20hours struggling with that
<Devastator> compability is apic mode on and off :P
<_Techie_> Devastator, you dont anything with disk encryption before?
<Devastator> i guess not
<_Techie_> what about you knome?
<Devastator> _Techie_ no
<knome_work> i tested encrypting a directory once
<knome_work> what's the problem?
<Devastator> _Techie_ a minor error: cryptoswap1 starting, then command failed
<_Techie_> im seriously thinking about encrypting my live USB, as i use it at school to bypass security butat the moment my casper file can be mounted and perused by anyone with basic unix knowledge
<knome_work> hmm
<knome_work> "bypass security" sounds interesting :P
<_Techie_> mainly tunneling
<_Techie_> we have a very restrictive proxy and ontop of that we have an agressive external web filter
<knome_work> a-ha
<knome_work> that's how it usually is...
<_Techie_> i proxy socks through a ssh2 connection, slap that inside http+ssl packets
<knome_work> at least the proxy stuff
<_Techie_> double encryption
<knome_work> meh
<knome_work> is there really *need* for that? :P
<knome_work> is the real question
<_Techie_> yeah, i use it to get to blocked sites and connect to IRC
<knome_work> i mean the proxy stuff
<_Techie_> you mean the proxy that the school uses?
<knome_work> yeah
<knome_work> and the web filters
<knome_work> do they *really* make a difference, if you can bypass them anyway?
<_Techie_> not really, the most they use it for is to controll web access to allowed students
<knome_work> hmm
<_Techie_> and the web filter is done by the ISP to block out pornography and the likes but it blocks almost everything
<knome_work> lol
<knome_work> at least anything the students want to look at
<knome_work> ;)
<_Techie_> yeah, facebook *cough* *cough*
<knome_work> meh, facebook--
<_Techie_> thats not me though
<knome_work> yep
<knome_work> well facebook should be legally banned
<knome_work> ;)
<_Techie_> well, not what i use my more secure tunnel for
<_Techie_> if i want to simply browse i have a cgi proxy with ssl encryption
<knome_work> yup
<_Techie_> amazed some juniors today by loading up and playing runescape
<knome_work> haha
 * knome_work lols to runescape 
<_Techie_> i figure im gonna leave behind a legacy
<knome_work> lol
<_Techie_> once im gone ill teach others
<knome_work> okay ;)
<_Techie_> for a small monetary gain offcourse
<knome_work> at high school i only went to say to the IT teacher that i'd like to "attend" the courses
<knome_work> he always said that he'll send me the homework straight and i shouldn't come filling up the computer places
<knome_work> and he easily gave me the best grades :P
<_Techie_> man, if my computing classes covered networking and hardware then id have the best grades
<knome_work> ;)
<knome_work> of cours
<_Techie_> but unfortunately its just web and programming
<knome_work> we had some programming... it was something super lousy
<knome_work> web is wasy anyway :P
<knome_work> s/wasy/easy/
<knome_work> to much w :P
<_Techie_> i made a perfect website, didnt submit any paperwork for it though
<knome_work> hah
<knome_work> paperwork as in?
<knome_work> toilet paper?
<knome_work> ;)
<_Techie_> timelines and the like... needless to say i didnt pass that assesment
<knome_work> lol
<knome_work> why does one really need some kind of timeline for a website?
<knome_work> i think i passed that task by showing my personal website and some other work i had done
<knome_work> well it's hard for the teacher to not let me through as i knew more of anything than except maybe windows servers than him
<_Techie_> windows servers is easy, at my school they have unprotected network shares
<knome_work> he wasn't even really an IT teacher but a maths one or something
<knome_work> well, i don't mean the basic stuff
<_Techie_> i found the software that they use for monitoring the students, needless to say i made a "personal backup"
<knome_work> but like configuring etc, because i've never worked with them
<knome_work> aha :D
<_Techie_> the only problem is that that technitian, monitors the traffic on that app
<knome_work> :D
<_Techie_> but he doesnt mind me bypassing the filters, he says go for it
<knome_work> hah
<knome_work> yay for the filters then
<_Techie_> yeah
<knome_work> they sound so useful
<_Techie_> the other thing i do is i encourage gaming at school
<knome_work> well i never really *went* that much to school
<knome_work> i was there only when i *really* needed
<_Techie_> i set up network servers for people to use, and since im the only student in the school that knows the admin logon... im the only one that can disable the firewalls as needed
<knome_work> which was maybe 10-15 hours per week :P
<_Techie_> my dad would kill me if i went that much
<knome_work> that much meaning, he wants you to go less? :P
<_Techie_> no, more
<knome_work> haha
<_Techie_> if i dont attend all my classes he gets pissed
<knome_work> duh
<_Techie_> you read much books?
<knome_work> me? not really.
<knome_work> i hack with computers
<_Techie_> well theres this idea in a book that i read that inspired my latest trick
<_Techie_> the idea in the book was streaming video over DNS
<knome_work> >__<
<knome_work> ohnoes
<_Techie_> which was a BS idea to start with
<_Techie_> for one DNS servers dont provide very fast connections
<_Techie_> and two you would still be restriced by your download speed
<_Techie_> but the thing i found out is that when alot of places restrict you from accessing the internet, they often just block requests for your connection but DNS will still resolve
<knome_work> yup
<_Techie_> so with the aid of a custom DNS server you can send your web traffic over DNS
<_Techie_> bypassing the block
<knome_work> :P
<_Techie_> where do you work anyway?
<knome_work> in my own company
<_Techie_> doing?
<knome_work> anything IT related
<_Techie_> wicked
<knome_work> ==
<knome_work> you can do that if you want it much enough
<knome_work> and can handle the tasks
<_Techie_> yeah
<knome_work> seems that the freenode webchat doesn't work as should in IE
<knome_work> the scrolling doesn't work
<_Techie_> odd
<knome_work> when you change the channel tab and go back to other tab, you are not scrolled to the end
<Devastator> _Techie_ where can i find pcmcia-cs for 9.10 karma? :P
<knome_work> and pressing the end key doesn't help, because it only gives you n (5-10 maybe) rows of more scroll per press
<_Techie_> no clue Devastator
<knome_work> !info pcmcia-cs
<ubottu> Package pcmcia-cs does not exist in karmic
<knome_work> is that a package?
<Devastator> yes
<knome_work> The Linux pcmcia-cs package is officially deprecated. It can only be used with 2.4 and older kernels. Current information on PCMCIA support for recent 2.6 kernels is available here.
<_Techie_> im gonna have to go to bed soon
<knome_work> here = http://kernel.org/pub/linux/utils/kernel/pcmcia/pcmcia.html
<knome_work> i have to leave soon again
<knome_work> maybe even right now
<knome_work> see you later
<_Techie_> anyway, i should go... seeya everyone
<ConfusoFelice> Hi guys
<ConfusoFelice> Can someone help me with a XFCE4 sound problem? It's not a real need but... why it should not work?! :)
<ConfusoFelice> The question is: Why I can not hear nothing while playing gnome games?
<ConfusoFelice> Sound works well in media players, dosbox games etc... but doesn't works for gnome games; As I said, I can survive without but I wonder why doesn't works.
<MaxFrames> re
<ConfusoFelice> hi :)
<MaxFrames> and... "I have a problem" :P
<ConfusoFelice> me too :)
<ConfusoFelice> what yours? :)
<MaxFrames> three HP net printers, all were working 100% with CUPS in 9.04; since I upgraded to karmic, one of the three refuses to print
<MaxFrames> I reinstalled this printer to no avail
<ConfusoFelice> MaxFrames: Sorry, I can't be useful; never faced printing matters :(
<MaxFrames> googled => there are known problems with the latest CUPS shipping with karmic :(
<ablomen> MaxFrames, they are jetdirect printers?
<MaxFrames> yes, all jetdirect
<ablomen> MaxFrames, did you try to telnet too the one that isnt working?
<MaxFrames> we are in a windows environment here, so I can confirm that the printer is working correctly, it's just the xubuntu box which can't print to it
<MaxFrames> users are printing to it while we speak
<ablomen> MaxFrames, yeah but the ip its set too might be wrong?
<MaxFrames> I have already tried all the available drivers: postscript, pcl and gutenprint
<MaxFrames> nope, I have removed and reinstalled the printer, no problem to identify it and install it
<ablomen> what printer is it?
<MaxFrames> any document I send to it gets stuck in the queue and the status window says printing has been rescheduled
<MaxFrames> it's a hp mfp 3027x
<MaxFrames> multifunctional printer
<MaxFrames> say I send a document now: the status window briefly display "printing in progress" and then "printing rescheduled for [now+5 minutes]" and it goes on and on
<ablomen> hmm i have no idea really, maybe someone else knows but you might want to check the #ubuntu channel, a lot more people in there and cups etc are the same in the two versions
<MaxFrames> yes... but I never managed to get an answer there, it's too busy
<ConfusoFelice> no one faced problems with gnome apps sound in xfce? :(
<ablomen> ConfusoFelice, if you run one of those games from the terminal, do you get any errors?
<ConfusoFelice> ablomen: I didn't try it but it's a good suggestion thank you :)
<mr_boo_ltp> my panel has gone down apparently
<mr_boo_ltp> how do i start a shell now and what command starts it again?
<MaxFrames> right click=>open shell here
<mr_boo_ltp> MaxFrames: good lord how stupid i am
<mr_boo_ltp> MaxFrames: many thanks
<MaxFrames> np
<ConfusoFelice> then xfce4-panel should restart it :)
<mr_boo_ltp> ConfusoFelice: thanks buddy
<ConfusoFelice> :)
<mr_boo_ltp> should write that down
<ConfusoFelice> mr_boo_ltp: I suggest you to restart your session saving session data or you could face up the same problem next time
<mr_boo_ltp> good idea
<mr_boo_ltp> in fact this has happened before
<mr_boo_ltp> a shortcut in the right click menu for the panel could be an idea maybe
<ConfusoFelice> why not?
<mr_boo_ltp> i'm trying to run xubuntu on a laptop with staggering 256mb ram
<mr_boo_ltp> its the biggest joke of all times
<mr_boo_ltp> all computers need plenty of ram to be less slow
<Sysi> i had xubuntu 8.04 with 256 and it was great
<MaxFrames> if you are really starving on RAM, try puppylinux perhaps
<Sysi> lubuntu or crunchbang
<Sysi> run well with that
<mr_boo_ltp> maybe i've got other performance issues besides ram then
<mr_boo_ltp> if anyone has experienced a smooth performance on 256mb ram
<mr_boo_ltp> this laptop is a swapaholic
<ConfusoFelice> mr_boo_ltp: I've XUbuntu on a Compaq Armada m700 with 256Mb ram
<ConfusoFelice> mr_boo_ltp: and it works great
<Sysi> everything is slow if you're used to i7 :D
<mr_boo_ltp> ConfusoFelice: hmm maybe i should check drive fragmentation and processor cooling
<mr_boo_ltp> the processor can get overheated sometimes
<mr_boo_ltp> the fan system is inadequate
<MaxFrames> second time around that CUPS crashes to desktop (system-config-printer.py closed unexpectedly)
<MaxFrames> never ever had a CTD with any version of ubuntu before
<ConfusoFelice> mr_boo_ltp: maybe; of course it seems stuck compared to a dual core but I can work well with my hw... I'm used to watch dvds and play old dos games
<ConfusoFelice> mr_boo_ltp: for development and office it's ideal
<mr_boo_ltp> let me point out that i barely can watch youtube videos on this machine
<mr_boo_ltp> that's most annoying
<mr_boo_ltp> the laggy performance
<mr_boo_ltp> wonder if it even has a built in graphics adapter
<ConfusoFelice> mr_boo_ltp: Ok, I've speed problems with youtube... when I wish to watch something I try to close all other CPU consuming applications.
<MaxFrames> can you confirm that CUPS in karmic is v1.4.1?
<ConfusoFelice> but I can suggest you to add a system monitor widget to your panel; I often see that the main problem is the CPU usage, not ram; My laptop seldom uses swap...
<ConfusoFelice> strangely 256Mb of ram seems to be much more than needed for me :o
<mr_boo_ltp> ConfusoFelice: many thanks
<ConfusoFelice> mr_boo_ltp: np, happy to be useful sometimes
<knome_work> :)
<mr_boo_ltp> wish i could be useful myself but i guess i'm no linux expert
<knome_work> mr_boo_ltp: use, learn, do and one day you *will* be able to help and be useful
<mr_boo_ltp> knome: makes sense
<mr_boo_ltp> for now i'm sticking to ubuntu and xubuntu only
<knome_work> yep.
<knome_work> that's how i started working on open source projects
<knome_work> in the end giving user support wasn't enough for me so i started helping with more and more stuff :P
<ConfusoFelice> mr_bool_ltp: It's enough... Linux is Linux, no matters about distro :)
<mr_boo_ltp> that's the hard part for linux and other operating systems as well
<knome_work> ubuntu is easier than other distros on some things
<mr_boo_ltp> what to do when you're helpless and dont know what to do
<MaxFrames> anyway the error I am getting in the CUPS log is "unable to write print data: broken pipe" => does this ring a bell?
<knome_work> mr_boo_ltp: http://open.knome.fi/2009/05/28/getting-support/ :)
<ConfusoFelice> We are starting to become philosophers.... :D
<knome_work> ConfusoFelice: that's part of it ;)
<MaxFrames> :(
<knome_work> MaxFrames: ?
<knome_work> MaxFrames: have you read some printing tutorials?
<MaxFrames> don't get me wrong, but I don't think I am the problem; I think CUPS is. I mean this printer was working with the previous version, and the other printers are still working.
<MaxFrames> the :( was because it seems there is no solution
<knome_work> MaxFrames: no, i didn't mean that. but the tutorials might have good insight on the cups error
<knome_work> i personally don't know a thing about cups.
<knome_work> i haven't had to play with linux printing
<knome_work> MaxFrames: have you searched the internet for the error?
<MaxFrames> I am right now
<knome_work> and possibly your printer model?
<knome_work> okay, that's always something you should do :)
<MaxFrames> nothing specific to my printer, but someone suggests to use LPD instead of socket 9100; which I did - to no avail
<knome_work> okay
<MaxFrames> right now I am trying IPP as a last resort
<knome_work> hmm
<knome_work> again i have no idea what lpd or ipp is ;)
<MaxFrames> printing protocols
<knome_work> yeah, i could guess that
<ConfusoFelice> Ok, I've to go now... goodbye guys :)
<MaxFrames> well, at least with IPP it seems to work
<knome_work> MaxFrames: great to hear you got it working
<knome_work> is there any drawback with ipp?
<MaxFrames> security, I guess
<knome_work> okay
<MaxFrames> but it's firewalled already
<knome_work> well at least now you can troubleshoot cups and use ipp as fallback
<knome_work> if you want to find out
<knome_work> i think a great thing would be a place to post your findings
<knome_work> you could eg. post stuff like "this didn't work but i already solved it like this"
<knome_work> much of this information can't be found anywhere - people are not willing to search from irc logs
<valus> hi there
<valus> i m in trouble
<valus> my xubuntu keep swapping without using all the memory
<valus> it seems the charge is balanced between ram and swap
<valus> and this is laggy
<valus> how could i fix this ?
<valus> anybody can help me ?
<valus> is this because i m using vmware workstation or not ?
<Sertse> was there ever a wallpaper of the lake and trees? I quite like it...
<Sertse> hm
<charlie-tca> Ubuntu Open Week begins in #ubuntu-classroom in 12 minutes
<charding> Since updating to 9.04 from 8.10, I can't get my xfce to control my desktop. No icons appear on the desktop. I've read this may be a problem with nautilus taking over the desktop, but nautilus isn't running..
<charding> I've noticied that the option "Allow xfce to manage the desktop" doesn't exist anymore in the Settings->Desktop window anymore....
<|Logitech|> charding, do you have panels?
<charding> yes
<charlie-tca> charding: It was changed to : Settings -> Desktop -> Icons -> Appearance; Icon type; file/launcher icons
<charding> charlie-tca: That is what it is set to
<charding> Default Icons are 'Home', 'Filesystem'
<charding> ticked I mean
<charlie-tca> hmmm
<charding> I guess 'xfdesktop' has to be running....
<charlie-tca> When you logged in, did you select XFCE from the session box on the gdm screen?
<charding> It always has been xfce when I log in, but I specifically choose that the next time...
<charlie-tca> You have to specifically choose that after upgrading
<charding> Ah I see
<charding> To invoke xfdesktop?
<charlie-tca> To get things working right
<charding> I guess this is a filed bug?
<|Logitech|> fresh install is the best way :)
<charlie-tca> If you go look in your /home/USER/.dmrc file, your should see "Session=xfce"
<charlie-tca> If you did not select the session, it won't be there, and xfce won't manage the desktop
<charding> charlie-tca: yes, that's there
<charlie-tca> right above it is [Desktop] ?
<charding> charlie-tca: yes
<charding> And there are two blank lines above [Desktop]
<charlie-tca> yes
<charlie-tca> and you have run the updates?
<charding> I ran updates a while ago.. But I have updated over 2 months ago..
<charding> By updating, I mean I upgraded from 8.10 to 9.04
<charding> And I have run updates to 9.04 since then
<charlie-tca> and when did the icons disappear?
<charding> After I upgraded from 8.10 to 9.04
<charlie-tca> Open Week is starting now!
<charlie-tca> I see. I don't know the answer now...
<charlie-tca> I haven't been around for about 6 months
<Tonno> hi to all
<charding> Maybe I'll add xfdesktop to my startup applications and see what happens..
<charlie-tca> Worth trying
<charding> well from the commandline is fixes it
<charlie-tca> Before upgrading from 9.04, you might want to backup and do a complete new installation of whatever the latest you want to use is?
<Tonno> it is possible to install dockbarx or dockbar on the xcfe bar?
<vinnl> Hmm, Dockbar looks nice
<vinnl> And yes, you can remove a panel and then run Dockbar
<vinnl> Oh wait
<vinnl> Yes, you can add it but it will come with a performance cost
<vinnl> If you install xfapplet and add that to the Xfce panel, then you can use that to add GNOME panel applets to the panel
<vinnl> !xfapplet
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xfapplet
<vinnl> Hmm, having tried Dockbar, it looks like it does the same as Xfce's iconbox panel plugin, so you may want to try that
<Tonno> i have it installed on gnome. but i can't add it on xfce :S
<vinnl> Tonno, try right clicking some empty space on the panel, select "Add new item" and then select Iconbox (IIRC), that should give you the same functionality, and if you're not satisfied with that we'll look at adding dockbar :)
<Tonno> ok.
<Tonno> vinnl, i like the Iconbox :D
<vinnl> Good :)
<Tonno> for me is the same like the dockbar :P
<vinnl> Great, cause it should run a lot faster ^.^
<Tonno> but i have made a mistake.... xcfe dont use Nautilis
<vinnl> Indeed
<Tonno> and i put on the terminal 'sudo nautilus'
<Tonno> :S
<vinnl> You want to be careful with that :S
<Tonno> now the desktop have the background of nautilus
<Tonno> how do i shut it down :S :(
<vinnl> Try "sudo killall nautilus"
<Tonno> ok... one seg :)
<vinnl> And perhaps you need to run "xfdesktop" after that
<Tonno> woah! thanks man! :D
<vinnl> You're welcome :)
<Tonno> i almost have xcfe like win7 :D
<vinnl> Haha
<Tonno> thanks to u! jajaja
<slow-motion> hi
<Tonno> vinnl, it is possible to put a custom background on the xfce bar?
<|Logitech|> hi
<Tonno> hio
<vinnl> Tonno, yes, I think that's in the same article I linked to yesterday
<vinnl> Hi slow-motion :)
<slow-motion> hi vinnl
<Tonno> vinnl, ok.. i gonna check it out. later :)
<vinnl> Later :)
<karurs_> pardon me if this isn't the forum, but is anyone else having problems with sound on xubuntu karmic koala?
<Sysi> yes, rather many have sound muted-problem
<karurs_> would there be a fix along the way? from one source, the problem exists with pulseaudio...
<Xubuntus> Hi people! Today I've got two ubuntus causing me headache. Anyone up for some helping? :)
<Xubuntus> First I accidently hit CTRL+ALT+Backspace. It put me infront of the loginscreen. But I guess it's a shortcut for the "change user" or something.
<Xubuntus> How do I see wich "sessions" are running? How do I get an overview and then change back?
<Xubuntus> Anyone alive in here?
<karurs_> just a sec ...
<Xubuntus> Sure.
<Sysi> irc's dead
<Sysi> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Sysi> the last sentence ^
<Xubuntus> Sysi What?
<Sysi> i don't know :P
<karurs_> which version of ubuntu are you running? I'm unable to reproduce the behavior in karmic koala ...
<Sysi> 1 jaunty 2 karmic
<Xubuntus> On machine nr. 1 it's 8.04.
<karurs_> maybe you've solved the problem? (hopefully)
<Sysi> one guy here had a solution, google propably knows it..
<Sysi> for sound being muted after boot
<karurs_> could you let me know what the solution was?
<Sysi> i don't remember
<karurs_>  ---- link ---- ?
<Sysi> i never reboot
<|Logitech|> Sysi, i ave solution for sound :)
<karurs_> i need to when i ferry my laptop back and forth from work (hibernate takes too long to restart from)
<Sysi> i know, but didn't know if you wer online
<|Logitech|> :)
<karurs_> Hi Logitech!
<|Logitech|> hi karurs_
<Sysi> hibernate should be faster :o
<karurs_> sound problem solution on karmic xubuntu?
<|Logitech|> comment out line 372 in /etc/init.d/alsa-utils
<|Logitech|> sudo mousepad /etc/init.d/alsa-utils
<karurs_> just a sec
<|Logitech|> line 372 lok like this mute_and_zero_levels “$TARGET_CARD” || EXITSTATUS=1
<|Logitech|> just add #
<|Logitech|> # mute_and_zero_levels “$TARGET_CARD” || EXITSTATUS=1
<Carnophage> hi all
<|Logitech|> ji Carnophage
<|Logitech|> hi*
<|Logitech|> xD
<karurs_> on restarting alsa-utils, i get a Shutting down ALSA...                                                        * warning: 'alsactl store' failed with error message 'alsactl: save_state:1502: No soundcards found...'...
<karurs_> something  still seems to be missing
<|Logitech|> lol
<|Logitech|> reboot pc
<karurs_> Man!
<Carnophage> hmmm fsck didn't stop system from booting, looks like I found a bug in 9.10
<|Logitech|> report a bug :)
<Carnophage> first I must try to reproduce it
<Xubuntus> Any ideas on the "CTRL+ALT+Backspace" throwing me back to loginscreen?
<|Logitech|> Xubuntus, and?
<Xubuntus> Btw. I'm using Compiz and Emerald aswell.
<Xubuntus> |Logitech|  Hu?
<Xubuntus> I was in here some minutes ago and asked with details. Did you miss it? :P
<|Logitech|> maybe :)
<Xubuntus> |Logitech| Is that thing standard maybe?
<|Logitech|> karurs, ?
<Xubuntus> Is it supposed to do that?
<Xubuntus> Does it logout the session I'm already in or is it still on somewhere?
<Carnophage> |Logitech|: my problem with fsck isn't a bug, it's a feature, fsck shouldn't stop boot proces if it is not root partition...
<karurs> logitech, just checking after reboot ... negative no sound, speaker icon grayed out, and no sound cards showing
<karurs> I know that there's an Intel sound card on my laptop (which showed up before the reboot
<Xubuntus> This was my problem:     201cKey sequence to kill the X server201d and enable 201cControl + Alt + Backspace201d.
<Xubuntus> Now. Another problem. On both machines I have the annoying problem of not having any window-borders when I start up. Machine 1 is 8.04, machine two is 9.10 - both with compiz and emerald. How do I fix this?
<|Logitech|> karurs, this work for me
<|Logitech|> Xubuntus, Ctrl+F2 and type compiz --replace or try xfwm4
<Sysi> emerald setted in compiz-settings?
<Sysi> i never got compix to work with xfwm4
<Xubuntus> |Logitech|  You mean Alt+F2 right? I do that everytime a log in, but that is the annoying point - having to redo it.
<Sysi> oh well, i had always to do it twice :)
<Sysi> saving session ftw
<Xubuntus> ftw?
<Xubuntus> What does that mean?
<Sysi> For The Win
<Xubuntus> I tried with xfwm4, but it seems that the "fun" thing of changing desktops and having a cube doesn't work then.
<Mwa> k, what actually *IS* xubuntu? How's it different to normal Ubuntu?
<Mwa> It doesn't say on the site.
<Sysi> !xfce
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<Mwa> gracias
<Sysi> only nice thing in compiz was window choosing options
<philth_ka> hi .. I wanted to install gajim and got a complete pulse audio dependency. What can I do? Install it but deactivate thn?
<little> Someone might want to add a mention of XFCE to the http://www.xubuntu.org/about page.
<philth_ka> Pulse always plays tricks on me, e.g. muting my master after rebooting (so everytime I log in I have to change the controllers)
<Mwa> little, indeed, and perhaps actually explain it's features? The whole site seems to just say "It's linux and we like updating it!", without anything helpful like "This is a lightweight version of linux what is good for netbooks due to lightweight"
<little> Mwa: I think this could qualify as a documentation bug. I'll mention it in the documentation email list and see if anyone bites. (:
<Sysi> xubuntu isn't very lighweight anymore :/
<Penguino> Pulse makes Urban Terror so laggy
<Penguino> Sysi: It's true :(
<Mwa> Sysi it isn't? I won't install it then.
<Penguino> I had to clean it up manually
<Sysi> well no big difference to ubuntu
<Penguino> Lol
<Penguino> Indeed
<philth_ka> Penguino, how did you do that?
<Penguino> But I hate GNOME
<Penguino> philth_ka: Uninstalling pulseaudio and a lot of useless apps like Gigolo
<Sysi> gnome is useable, but xfce better
<Sysi> kde is horrible
<Penguino> Abiword and Gnumeric are useless, OpenOffice rocks
<Penguino> Sysi: Yup, KDE is awful
<philth_ka> Penguino, here pule is deinstalled, but gajim introduces a lot of dependencies (although it's only a cheap jabber client)
<Penguino> Now i think XFCE is just an incomplete gnome
<Penguino> *GNOME
<Sysi> otherother way round, abiword rocks :)
<Penguino> philth_ka: I use Pidgin
<Sysi> -other
<Penguino> I don't even use Clipman
<philth_ka> Penguino, does it support encryption?
<philth_ka> gpg
<Penguino> philth_ka: Of course
<Penguino> (though XD)
<Sysi> sauna time →
<Penguino> I think it does
<philth_ka> xd?
<Penguino> Sysi: Bye bye
<Penguino> philth_ka: It's an emoticon, means lot of laughs
<Penguino> Does anybody have a running Compiz?
<philth_ka> ah ok, thought: Another package for encryption, pidgin-xd or something like that ;)
<Penguino> Well, a working Compiz
<Penguino> lol, no
<Penguino> :D
<Penguino> I want Compiz
<Penguino> I like xfwm4 compositing but I don't know if it can make all that fade effects
<Penguino> I have problems with the window decorations
<Penguino> I DON'T want Emerald, it's horrible
<Penguino> Maybe Metacity will do the work
<Penguino> I'll try it with Metacity
<Penguino> But how do you install Metacity themes under XFCE?
<philth_ka> Penguino, did you have to install pidgin-encryption for gpg?
<Penguino> I installed pidgin*
<Penguino> So I think I did
<Penguino> sudo apt-get install pidgin* installed a lot of things
<Besogon> How do you change main menu in xfce 4.6? Are there included any tool in xfce 9.10?
<philth_ka> Penguino, then you found it under "Plugins"?
<Penguino> Oh, by the way, is there any way for enable regexp support on aptitude?
<Penguino> philth_ka: Yes
<Penguino> Oh my god, it's Penguino
<Penguino> I mean, Pricey XD
<Penguino> Besogon: What do you mean with change main menu?
<Penguino> You want to edit menu entries, right?
<Besogon> Penguino,  to change main menu (I missed "to" before "change")
<Penguino> Oh
<Penguino> Uh, but you mean that, right?
<Penguino> Editing entries
<Besogon> Aha!. alacarte or something like this
<Penguino> Oh
<Penguino> It's usually in Applications > Settings > Main Menu
<philth_ka> Penguino, sorry for asking again ... are your sure: GnuPG?
<Penguino> Lunch, be right back
<philth_ka> Or this mozilla thing?
<Penguino> philth_ka: Yup, GNUPG
<Penguino> Brb
<philth_ka> thx
<Besogon> Penguino, ? alacarte works in xubuntu? I have installed ubuntu 9.04 and xfce-desktop package. So alacarte edits main menu for Gnome only.
<vinnl> Besogon, no, Alacarte doesn't yet work with Xubuntu
<Besogon> pity.
<vinnl> Yeah, it is. At least it's planned for the future :)
<mbrijun> hello, a xubuntu newbie here looking for some help on setting the right dpi
<vinnl> !dpi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dpi
<Besogon> vinnl, After long while when I will have retired
<mbrijun> yes, got an old dell laptop, xfce works like a dream except that fonts are small
<mbrijun> works out to be a bug, but a workaround only provided for kde
<vinnl> Besogon, it's planned for April next year, which might end up in Xubuntu 10.04 and if not, at least in 10.10, so in a year
<vinnl> mbrijun, where is that?
<mbrijun> sure, let me dig out the link
<mbrijun> vinnl, here is the link https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/80940
<mbrijun> the workaround is to hardcode -dpi 124 into the xserver startup script
<mbrijun> the problem is i don't know which script to change
<vinnl> mbrijun, which number is the post that has the workaround in it?
<mbrijun> vinnl: 31
<vinnl> mbrijun, hmm... I wouldn't really know how to apply the workaround, and I hope you're sure you experience that exact bug, but it looks like you want to edit /etc/gdm/Init/Default
<mbrijun> vinnl, the symptoms match, including the xdpyinfo output. Let me see if I can find the file you are talking about, thanks
<Tonno> vinnl, i dont know how to put the bar with a custom background :( i dont understand how to do it :(
<vinnl> Tonno, hmm, let me see
<Tonno> let me see if i understand, ill tell u what i did
<Tonno> i did created a file on the home folder
<Tonno> called....... brb
<Tonno> gtkrc-2.0 ( i think)
<Tonno> and then?
<vinnl> Tonno, that filename has to start with a dot (.)
<Tonno> yes i did put it like that
<vinnl> OK
<Tonno> then .png is on the home too, called '.panelbackground.png'
<vinnl> OK, sounds good
<Xubuntus> Does Xubuntu use Grub 2?
<Tonno> but i have to write something on the .gtkrc-2.0 file. What I have to put there?
<vinnl> Xubuntus, 9.10 does, yes
<vinnl> Tonno, see the blog post
<vinnl> Tonno, this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/307859/plain/
<Xubuntus> Ok. Nice. Btw., how do you delete a whole section, or at least a whole line, using nano?
<Tonno> ok... i think that i did it very good as the blog said. but i dont see the panel with the custom panel background vinnl
<vinnl> Tonno, have you logged out and back in again?
<Tonno> o no...... wait.....
<Xubuntus> How do I switch out of nano - to the terminal - so that I can do some commands and then hit "fg"?
<Tonno> i think that........... i did it :D
<vinnl> \o/
<vinnl> Xubuntus, press Ctrl+X
<Tonno> thanks vinnl  :)
<vinnl> ^.^
<Xubuntus> vinnl  That would QUIT nano.
<Xubuntus> I want to SWITCH.
<vinnl> Xubuntus, ah
<vinnl> Are you in a terminal window?
<Xubuntus> Yepp.
<vinnl> Then you could open another one :P
<Xubuntus> And make the nano I use go under root?
<Xubuntus> Really?
<Xubuntus> There's a shortcut key. Which is it? I can't remember!
<vinnl> Xubuntus, no through the menu
<Xubuntus> Noop. Can't find it.
<vinnl> Xubuntus, Applications->Accessories->Terminal?
<Xubuntus> Ctrl-z it is.
<Xubuntus> vinnl Are you playing jokes on me?
<Xubuntus> Or trying... :)
<Xubuntus> <vinnl> Are you in a terminal window?  [20:43] <Xubuntus> Yepp.
<Penguino> :D
<Penguino> Finch is awesome
<vinnl> Xubuntus, a terminal *window*, not the console :P
<vinnl> In any case, if you're on the console you can press Ctrl+Alt+F2 I suppose
<Penguino> Huh
<MaCe^> hey
<MaCe^> i need some help
<vinnl> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<vinnl> :)
<MaCe^> How can i change the users name?
<vinnl> Hmm, I think that can be some work
<vinnl> Let me see what would be the easiest way
<Tonno> vinnl, in changing.... i gonna use xubuntu for now on :) the only thing that i dont like a litler is the thundar because it dont have too much option like nautilus does.
<mbrijun> vinnl, i am struggling to see what exactly i need to change in the /etc/gdm/Init/Default file to force the dpi of 124
<vinnl> Tonno, well, you *can* use Nautilus. Not sure which options you miss
<vinnl> mbrijun, yeah, well I wouldn't know either, unfortunately, I only saw that it should be the equivalent of the KDE file...
<Tonno> vinnl, jejeje thundar look awesome with xfce anyway :)
<Xubuntus> "To delete a line", I found it. CTRL-K.
<Penguino> Nano?
<vinnl> MaCe^, OK, I think the easiest thing to do (no guarantees that it will work flawlessly), is to first add a new user and then transfer all documents and settings from the old one there
<vinnl> Xubuntus, good :)
<Devastator> is there a way to know if pci=assign-busses is beeing executed?
<Xubuntus> I have a huge problem. (It seems huge - at least until solved. :) )
<vinnl> Xubuntus, what is it?
<Devastator> nobody knows.. oh god..
<Xubuntus> I have two harddrives. First HD had W2003Server and second HD has W2008Server. The first harddrive also had the bootlist created by W2008Server.
<_Techie_> MaCe^, you still here?
<mbrijun> vinnl, thanks for your help
<Xubuntus> When I installed Xubuntu yesterday - on the first harddrive - the list went away and now new list is there. And I can't boot the W2008Server anymore!
<vinnl> Hmm... Sounds like it didn't detect it, or something. Is it 9.10?
<vinnl> _Techie_, ha, not anymore now :P
<_Techie_> dangit, was gonna suggest he use modprobe, its easier
<Xubuntus> I've messed with Grub 0.xx a year ago to get Gentoo working with windows. So I have some idea.
<Xubuntus> Yepp. Xubuntu 9.10.
<_Techie_> i mean usermod*
<Xubuntus> :):)
<Xubuntus> (Without sound though! Argh...)
<vinnl> Xubuntus, perhaps a "sudo update-grub" can fix it
<Xubuntus> The thing is. In BIOS I can change the bootorder of the harddrives. But when the computer tries to boot from the W2008Server it stops right at "Insert system... something" - just after BIOS post screen (at the same place it askes for cd if you put cd as first boot option).
<Xubuntus> So, the question is:  Is it enough just changing in grubs "list" at the first harddrive?
<Xubuntus> (I'm trying while writing. :) )
<vinnl> Xubuntus, the second hard drive doesn't have a master boot record. If you add that to the first hard drive's (Grub), then you should be able to boot it. It might be that sudo update-grub will detect your other hard drive
<vinnl> *and add it
<vinnl> (Note that there may be some inaccuracies there, it's not my area of expertise)
<Xubuntus> vinnl, I think you're right about the MBR. But is the update-grub a "Grub 2"-command or did you take it from knowledge about Grub 0.xx?
<vinnl> Xubuntus, it's a grub 2 command :)
<vinnl> It's equivalent to update-grub2
<vinnl> So you can run that if you want to be sure :)
<Xubuntus> :)
<Devastator> does anybody has experience with pcmcia? :S
<vinnl> ubottu, perhaps?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about perhaps?
<vinnl> !pcmcia
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pcmcia
<Xubuntus> Strange. According to the GNU Grub Wiki the last released GRUB was 1.97, the 25th of oct. But ubuntu states it uses Grub 2.
<vinnl> Xubuntus, actually, "Grub 2" is the name of the project, that has its own version number, e.g. Grub 2 1.57 (probably not a real version number)
<Devastator> vinnl is there a way to know if a boot parameter is being executed?
<vinnl> Devastator, might be, I wouldn't know of it :(
<vinnl> !info grub2
<ubottu> grub2 (source: grub2): GRand Unified Bootloader, version 2 (dummy package). In component universe, is extra. Version 1.97~beta4-1ubuntu3 (karmic), package size 2 kB, installed size 264 kB (Only available for i386 kfreebsd-i386 hurd-i386 kopensolaris-i386 amd64 kfreebsd-amd64 lpia powerpc sparc)
<Xubuntus> Oh, nice! :)
<Xubuntus> Didn't know the ubottu was that useful, hehe!
<Xubuntus> Man, is it a lot of trouble getting to the MANUAL (for Grub 2) at Grubs homepage. I can't find it.
<vinnl> I was recently Googling something on that, which turned this guide that helped me: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275
<Xubuntus> The update-grub didn't find W2008Server, as for what I can see so far.
<vinnl> Hmm
<Xubuntus> I reading, testing and learning the Grub 2 - it's very different from the first version.
<vinnl> Is there something in the guide I linked to about adding other operating systems/hard drives? That might help
<Xubuntus> Btw. Thanx for the link. GREAT help.
<vinnl> Yes it is
<Xubuntus> :)
<vinnl> Yeah I thought so too :)
<Xubuntus> Still working on the boot of the W2008Server. But theres anotherthing drawing my atention: The "fusion-icon" (synaptic) tells me there will be 259 mb to be installed!!!! For an icon!!
<Xubuntus> That can't be right, can it?
<vinnl> Xubuntus, ah, I had that too, let me look up the bugreport
<vinnl> Ah, it's #416956
<vinnl> Ehm, hello, ubottu? I said bug 416956
<vinnl> *sigh* https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fusion-icon/+bug/416956
<vinnl> Xubuntus, anyway, the easiest workaround for this is installing compiz-gnome. Far from ideal, but better than installing compiz-kde
<Penguino> Yes, Fusion installs compiz-kde
<Penguino> Oh, that's a bug
<vinnl> Yeah, someone should fix that ;-)
<Penguino> They don't care about XFCE user, huh :P
<Penguino> *users
<Penguino> Nobody cares about us :(
<vinnl> Yeah or are unaware
<Penguino> Maybe
<Xubuntus> I don't see how the HAVE to do such an enourmes dependency-saucage for JUST an icon! I should fit on a FLOPPY! :D
<Xubuntus> (My WHOLE amiga SYSTEM fitted on three!)
<Xubuntus> On this system (Machine 1 - 8.04) there is the compiz-gnome installed. Descriptions sais it's the window decorator FOR GNOME.
<Xubuntus> Is it actually in use somehow or can I uninstall it in Synaptic?
<C00LARR0w> to do full disk encryption i need to use the alternate cd for the install correct?
<Devastator> yep.. time to try debian..
<Penguino> I HATE Debian, Ubuntu rules
<Devastator> oh yeah? so try to make my pcmcia ethernet card to work :P
<Penguino> Heh :D
<Penguino> But Debian doesn't detect my wireless card
<Penguino> Ubuntu does
<Devastator> i spent almost 2 days struggling with my pcmcia card :S
<Devastator> getting tired
<Xubuntus> Is it okay to uninstall the Window Decorator for GNOME in Synaptic?
<Xubuntus> Any good links to Grub 2 setup with windows (and two harddrives)?
<shooree> how do I get Nvidia Xserver to remember my powermizer settings and not revert to adaptive every reboot? I've tried running it with sudo and saving xconf.org that way, but to no effect apparently. any help greatly appreciated.
<shooree> Xubuntus, there's a decent tutorial on dual booting here, but it's not GRUB2> http://apcmag.com/how_to_dualboot_vista_with_linux_linux_is_already_installed.htm?page=6 . how big of a difference is it? I'd like to know since I'm thinking of going dual myself
<shooree> I've never done it myself, but this seems pretty easy
<Xubuntus> It was pretty easy with the old Grub.
<shooree> but it's different now?
<shooree> :/
<Xubuntus> No, it's "very" different.
<Xubuntus> I'll deal with it tomorrow.
<Xubuntus> God night, folks!
<shooree> night...
<eaburns> hi
<eaburns> I just upgraded to 9.10 and now the volume knob on my laptop isn't working, anyone have any suggestion for how I could fix this?
#xubuntu 2009-11-03
<Devastator> _Techie_ i could make my pccard to work with debian, maybe it will work with xubuntu as i've learned how to do it, but debian installer is faster
<Devastator> replace "could" to "managed
<_Techie_> Devastator, yeah, i would presume it should work if you can get it to work in debian, i have a firmware patch on my laptop on my laptops wireless card that i got from a debian forum
<Devastator> _Techie_ with debian i didn't need to use boot parameters for install, but with xubuntu i need it or "kernel panic" :|
<_Techie_> it may be a different kernel
<Devastator> yep
<Devastator> 2.6.26 on debian
<Devastator> 2.6.31 on xubuntu 9.10 "karma"
<_Techie_> im gonna boot into windows so i can print off a file, i probably wont be back till i get home
<_Techie_> ill see you all tonight
<Devastator> ok
<_Techie_> im back but im gonna be playing some monkey island
<Animagladius> Night
<Tonno> hi to all :)
<visitor1> hi @ channel
<_Techie_> hello visitor1
<lufte> hi all
<visitor1> hi _Techie_
<visitor1> how are you?
<_Techie_> sorry visitor1 i would love to stay and chat but i gotta go
<visitor1> ok cu
<Sertse> hi
<Sertse> anyone know of a wallpaper of the lake and forest in jaunty?
<jrochamtz> alo!!
<Axius> hi
<jrochamtz> hi. i'm new here
<jrochamtz> :)
<jrochamtz> i have an installation issue with xubuntu 9
<jrochamtz> 9.10
<jrochamtz> i'm triyng to install xubuntu on a box called dectop
<Balsaq> cool
<jrochamtz> it's a minimal pc with a geode processor and 128mb in ram
<Balsaq> lil light on the ram for umuntu my friend
<Balsaq> but go for it
<jrochamtz> yeap, it's cool it uses less than 8 watt
<jrochamtz> i don/t want/need the gui
<jrochamtz> so, i will survive on level 3
<jrochamtz> but my problem right now is
<_Techie_> jrochamtz, are you new to linux or just new to ubuntu?
<jrochamtz> well.... new here. i have been using linux for a while. but first with ubuntu
<jrochamtz> my problem is tha installation says there is no suitable kernel to install, if i want to continue without kernel
<jrochamtz> what am i doing wrong, the kernel must be a generic i386 or am i wrong?
<jrochamtz> so... nobody had that issue before??
<Matteh> hi
<Matteh> I was wondering if there is an x64 version of xubuntu 9.10 for intel architecture as I can't see it on the downloads?
<Balsaq> ahhh...finally got a couple days off to spens in the lab!
<Balsaq> spens=spens
<Balsaq> spend....
<Animagladius> Huhu.
<Balsaq> Welcome to the xu.....
<knome> hi | Balsaq
<knome> äh
<knome> !hi | Balsaq
<ubottu> Balsaq: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Balsaq> hiya knome
<Balsaq> was gettin some garbanzos!
<knome> what's those?
<Balsaq> chic peas
<Balsaq> gotta have em every os often
<knome> i am again ircing from bus
<Balsaq> sorry to hear that knome
<knome> Balsaq, why? at least i have something to do
<Balsaq> oh ok...what is ircing from bus?
<Balsaq> wifi?
<knome> phone
<Balsaq> wow
<Balsaq> i am sitting at my basement deskto
<knome> :)
<knome> i am going to work
<knome> downsides in both
<Balsaq> i hope you remember that cool terminal command you gave  cause when my other coputer gets done updating i want to get the youtube vids going on it
<Balsaq> just got off work here 3 hrs ago
<Balsaq> sudu get-install non-free....something or othere/
<knome> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Balsaq> ahhhhhh
<Balsaq> you are everything
<knome> heh
<jrochamtz> sorry. knome can i ask you a question?
<knome> jrochamtz, feel free to
<jrochamtz> :) thanks
<jrochamtz> i'm playing with a dektop. it's a small computer. it consumes less than 8 watt
<jrochamtz> it has a geode 300 mhz processor and 128 mb of ram
<jrochamtz> it runs ubuntu 8 without gui
<knome> 8.what?
<jrochamtz> i tried xubuntu 9.10 but it send an error something like there no suitable kernel to install
<jrochamtz> 8 watts
<knome> that's weird
<jrochamtz> so i was wondering if you have een something like that
<jrochamtz> i don't know why. it must be recognized as a x86 processor
<knome> are yo sure you have the x86 version?
<jrochamtz> yeap. absolutely
<knome> hmm
<jrochamtz> it's not the same error when you try to install a 64 bit os
<knome> it's older, right?
<jrochamtz> kind of
<knome> hmm
<knome> did you check the cd integrity
<jrochamtz> yeap it installs on my vmware
<jrochamtz> from the cd
<knome> bbl, maybe in 5-mins
<jrochamtz> ok
<knome> i hope you get that working
<jrochamtz> thanks
<Balsaq> knome do you use xubuntu as your main OS?
<_Techie_> brb, gotta restart my media pc
<knome_work> jrochamtz: did you solve the problem already?
<jrochamtz> i'm working on it
<knome_work> okay
<jrochamtz> i saw i can switch to another terminal and run aptitud and install the missing packages manually
<jrochamtz> do you know another method?
<knome_work> ah, right
<knome_work> no, not really
<knome_work> so when you booted, it didn't find a kernel for you?
<knome_work> i though it  happened install-time
<jrochamtz> yeap it was at install time
<knome_work> hmm, weird
<jrochamtz> but there is a page
<jrochamtz> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-3444.html
<knome_work> ah, okay
<knome_work> i hope that helps
<jrochamtz> do you know another method?
<knome_work> no, i haven't had anything like that ever
<knome_work> but i think those instructions might very well work
<jrochamtz> i hope so
<jrochamtz> i need to save energy consumption
<knome_work> mm-hm
<knome_work> i understand
<mace^> Hello
<__Techie_> hello mace^ were you asking earlier about changing a username?
<_Techie_> mace^, you there?
<mace^> yes
<mace^> well i made a new one user
<_Techie_> theres a much simpler way
<mace^> but i have an error about adobe-flashplugin
<_Techie_> that doesnt involve recreating accounts
<_Techie_> man usermod
<knome_work> morning _Techie_
<_Techie_> morning knome
<_Techie_> just for the books, its nighttime here
<knome_work> haha :) it's almost noon here also
<_Techie_> its 10:31 pm here
<knome_work> +13
<_Techie_> 12
<_Techie_> although i think were currently in daylight savings so yeah prolly 13
<knome_work> que? i mean 10:31pm + 13 here so 11:31am :P
<_Techie_> more like  -11
<knome_work> where are you then?
<_Techie_> NZ, +12 hours GMT
<knome_work> ah
<knome_work> of course :P
<knome_work> then you are correct
<knome_work> we are +2
<_Techie_> 10 hours behind us normally, 11 with daylight savings
<_Techie_> im gonna go to bed, night knome
<knome_work> night _Techie_
<knome_work> actually we have DST too and then we are +3, so -9 with DST and -11 wihtout
<knome_work> O:)
<Balsaq> knome_work it 450am here
<knome_work> Balsaq: X|
<knome_work> Balsaq: you need to sleep
<Balsaq> got youtube on ubuntu...didnt even have to t=do the sudo?
<knome_work> :)
<Balsaq> hey knome_work....you know i work full time don't ya?
<knome_work> Balsaq: full time == 24/7?
<Balsaq> if you coun't my work in mybasement lab and my 2nd job as ski patrolll---well about 20 out of 24 yes
<knome_work> ... basement lab :P
<knome_work> but 5am is... 5am
<Balsaq> thats what i like like to refer to it as...since i discovered xubuntu
<knome_work> ah hehe
<knome_work> well in that case i work more than 24 hours per day :P
<Balsaq> but iswork 40-50 hrs a week too
<knome_work> (multitasking)
<Balsaq> and in the winter i do 16-24 additional as ski patroller
<knome_work> ugh
<Balsaq> kinda rushin too pay off my house...3 more years!
<knome_work> ah of course
<Balsaq> then i will relax.....
<knome_work> lol
<knome_work> and drink lots of beer and rum?
<Balsaq> well maybe after my workout is over?
<knome_work> maybe
<Balsaq> i don't require much sleep
<knome_work> when i was younger, 3 hours was enough. now 6 hours is there and there
<Balsaq> i worked 4-12 today at work and i have been working on my computers from 12 till now
<Balsaq> my network here is really getting better all the time
<knome_work> oh, if you don't have to wake up early, then you can stay up until 5am :P
<Balsaq> well iam off now for 2 days
<knome_work> but if you have to wake up at 7am, oh man ;)
<knome_work> better have some sleep before 5am ;D
<knome_work> well i'm still waiting for the weekend.. again
<knome_work> then i can do more work on my own projects
<Balsaq> do you write OS's?
<knome_work> no, not really
<Balsaq> you once said IT
<knome_work> yeah
<Balsaq> i hope you are always aroung these channels
<Balsaq> aroung=around
<knome_work> my friend is building his own OS
<knome_work> but that's a completely other story
<Balsaq> i would love to do that
<knome_work> i'm mostly working with artwork stuff
<knome_work> and websites
<Balsaq> oh cool
<Balsaq> i want to have a website soon
<knome_work> lately i've been writing some useful wordpress plugins
<Balsaq> wow that is really needed
<knome_work> yeah, we're going to use them ourselves
<knome_work> but i can see other people might use them as well
<Balsaq> well what about all of us!
<knome_work> i just have to polish them before publishing
<knome_work> and ehm.. write some comments to my code :P
<Balsaq> i wish ubuntu were orange....like a tangerine
<Balsaq> instead of..whatever this color is
<knome_work> hmm
<knome_work> isn't the new ubuntu a bit more brigther/saturated?
<knome_work> *brighter
<Balsaq> yeah huh
<knome_work> a bit too bright? ;)
<Balsaq> no it need to be bright like the sun...but orange
<knome_work> what do you think it is now?
<knome_work> brown? :P
<Balsaq> kinda brown
<Balsaq> not sure what to make of it
<knome_work> okay
<knome_work> hehe
<Balsaq> what color is it...i have it on one of those old fashioned monitors..the color is as good as my flat panels
<Balsaq> is not as good i meant
<knome_work> beige? :P
<knome_work> gray?
<knome_work> sun burnt gray?
<Balsaq> can't put a finger on it
<Balsaq> taupe
<knome_work> right
<Balsaq> xubuntu really has it all
<knome_work> heh, maybe soon you will have more
<Balsaq> i have puppylinux, linuxmint, xubuntu,ubuntu, xp pro, w98.....
<knome_work> i have windows 95 installed in virtualbox ;)
<knome_work> works with internet and you can run red alert 2 with it
<Balsaq> that would be cool, never saw that OS
<knome_work> it's much like a bad windows 98, but faster
<Balsaq> i may buy w 2000 pro for fun...i see it on ebay for 10 dollars sometimes
<knome_work> hmm
<knome_work> i'd need a few of those
<Balsaq> those dell only discs are cheap and i have lots of dells
<knome_work> non-oem versions, preferably
<Balsaq> well on of these computers has a w2000 sticker
<Balsaq> have you seen mint yet?
<knome_work> i'm not gonna use those os'es in actual computers, but in virtualbox
<knome_work> well, maybe one natively
<knome_work> i have seen shots of mint
<Balsaq> see i don't actuallly even know what virtualbox is...will google it sometime
<Balsaq> i like the green desktop with water drops
<knome_work> virtualbox is emulation software, so you can run an OS under an OS
<Balsaq> many times techie or others give me instructions and they have no idea that i don't any even a clue as too what they are talking about
<Balsaq> but i eventually find my way
<Balsaq> will learn all this eventually
<Balsaq> i ahve had a computer since 98 but never really paid much attention to it
<Balsaq> a few days ago i installed FF from the command line without being initiially on the net
<Balsaq> so i di without bbeing under IE at all
<Balsaq> have you done that
<Balsaq> you can start at the desktop in xp pro and not be on the internet at all...and do commands and tap into mozilla from the command line ad install it all on a black and white screen....hope its legal
<knome_work> no, haven't done that
<Balsaq> it was fun
<Balsaq> and it made it so it is not under the guise of IE at all
<knome_work> why would going to CLI and installing software be illegal? :P
<Balsaq> i dunno...felt like a hack or something
<Balsaq> like i snuck in the back door
<knome_work> that's how the experts usually do things
<Balsaq> but then again i dunno what hack is or how to do one, but to me it reminded me of what a real hack looks like in my imagination
<knome_work> CLI is more powerful if you know how to use it
<Balsaq> it felt powerful
<mr_boo_ltp> Balsaq: so you work as a ski patrol?
<Balsaq> well on the side yes
<mr_boo_ltp> cool
<Balsaq> that way i can ski all the resorts free and get paid
<Balsaq> i live near 2 ski resorts
<mr_boo_ltp> Balsaq: what part of the world?
<Balsaq> see on my days off i ski anyway...so i amy as well patrol.....(new england)
<Balsaq> usa
<Balsaq> Berkshire Mountains
<mr_boo_ltp> so northern us has good skiing cool
<Balsaq> well they have massive snow making systems also
<Balsaq> plus some years we get a ton of real snow also
<mr_boo_ltp> it was long ago i went downhill
<Balsaq> ill be skiing in a month...
<Balsaq> it ens in early april
<mr_boo_ltp> in fact over 10 years :(
<Balsaq> wow i better be quiet if someone asks for tech help...
<knome_work> i've gone nordic skiing for 500 meters in my life
<mr_boo_ltp> we've got some small peaks in northern sweden
<knome_work> never went downhill
<Balsaq> sweden ahhh someday
<knome_work> Balsaq: then visit finland also ;)
<Balsaq> in 3 years ill be able to ski in europe
<Balsaq> i have skied colorado
<Balsaq> finland yes
<Balsaq> all of it
<Balsaq> my brother in law has a home in France so i will ski chamonioux
<knome_work> we don't have that many hills and they are not that good
<knome_work> but we have a lot of open source developers ;)
<Balsaq> but you can go ice fishing!
<knome_work> sure
<Balsaq> i have don it
<mr_boo_ltp> Balsaq: you said something about a basement lab
<knome_work> i haven't gone ice fishing
<knome_work> or what comes to that, i haven't even gone fishing ;)
<Balsaq> yes since i discovered linux...i have been collecting computeres and OS's and my basement is now my lab
<mr_boo_ltp> ah i see
<Balsaq> i also have a fishing boat for fishing
<mr_boo_ltp> i do some electronics development
<Balsaq> i really enjoy sonar
<mr_boo_ltp> fish is the only meat i eat
<jrochamtz> i want to learn about electronics
<knome_work> Balsaq: you can soon apply to be a server administrator for google ;D
<Balsaq> yeah...axept i dont know anything about computeres!
<Balsaq> (whew bad typing)
<knome_work> jrochamtz: buy a soldering iron and start playing
<mr_boo_ltp> do i need to check for drive fragmentation in xubuntu?
<knome_work> mr_boo_ltp: no, fragmentation is not really a problem with the filesystems linux usually uses
<mr_boo_ltp> i see
<jrochamtz> JAJAJAJAJJA
<Balsaq> i ahve read the filesystem in linux is far superior to windows
<jrochamtz> i have read and i know it's not that simple
<mr_boo_ltp> i know ext3 has special measures for defraggin itself
<knome_work> jrochamtz: ;)
<mr_boo_ltp> but xubuntu uses ext2 right
<knome_work> the FS's in linux are written by murderers ;)
<jrochamtz> xubuntu uses ext4
<knome_work> mr_boo_ltp: ext3 is ext2 with journaling
<Balsaq> how can i tell what ext i put this xubuntu in?
<Balsaq> i dont recall choosing
<mr_boo_ltp> so xubuntu uses a more powerful file system than ubuntu?
<knome_work> mr_boo_ltp: no, ubuntu uses ext3 also
<knome_work> Balsaq: xubuntu uses ext3 by default (at least before karmic)
<Balsaq> oh good
<Balsaq> puppy is in sda1 i think/
<knome_work> Balsaq: doesn't mount tell the fs type?
<Balsaq> yes but when iwas done it shows a pic of HD and says something like ssda1
<Balsaq> sda1/dev/
<Balsaq> ?
<knome_work> that's the device id
<Balsaq> i dont have it on now
<knome_work> sda1 points to specific device on your pc
<knome_work> and specific partition
<Balsaq> but earlier in the install i think it did go in in 3
<knome_work> but hs nothing to do with FS type
<Balsaq> maybe
<Balsaq> or 2 cant remeber
<Balsaq> 'it runs fast on 400mgz 10 g hd 768sdram
<knome_work> since karmic, ext4 is used
<Balsaq> o
<Balsaq>  itook me 2 days to ge that one going
<Balsaq> evertime i would tell it to do something it would ask me 10 questions?
<knome_work> but if you have upgraded, the FS's are not updated because (if i am correct) you can't updgrade from ext3 to ext4 without losing data)
<knome_work> -)
<knome_work> Balsaq: hmm? :)
<Balsaq> and i knew NONe of the answersto this day it wont go online inless i take it too the desktop with the cd?
<Balsaq> puppy is really wierd
<knome_work> right, puppy
<knome_work> well, it's an OS for advanced users
<knome_work> with advanced i really mean advanced
<knome_work> not like "anything but newbies"
<Balsaq> got it in there though,,,even plays utube
<knome_work> yep :)
<Balsaq> nightmare....
<knome_work> hehe
<Balsaq> now i get it
<Balsaq> i just have to learn to make it go online without the dadgummed cd?
<Balsaq> after i get to the desk i can pull the cd out and it goes online that way
<knome_work> you mean puppy? i don't know
<Balsaq> yeah puppy
<knome_work> you have to install the drivers and do a correct network setup
<Balsaq> ill figure it oute ventually
<knome_work> by hand, mostly, i think
<Balsaq> oh yea every piece of it
<Balsaq> i am pretty far along wth it now
<knome_work> yeah
<knome_work> but you know, that's the idea of puppy
<knome_work> ubuntu is meant to be easy
<Balsaq> really its the besy ubu and xu
<Balsaq> besy = best
<knome_work> with puppy you can do everything like you want, but it's not that easy
<Balsaq> too much tooling around with puppy
<knome_work> i have to agree
<Balsaq> glad i did it now, learned a lot
<knome_work> even if you could get your system a bit more effective
<knome_work> i don't need to play with custom packages and that kind of development so i don't need it
<Balsaq> gets old
<knome_work> many of the xfce developers use puppy because it's so customisable
<knome_work> like xfce as a DE ;)
<Balsaq> if could only have 2 it would be xubuntu and xp pro
<knome_work> if i only could have two, ... oh wait, i only use xubuntu already
<knome_work> ;)
<knome_work> have to go now
<knome_work> see you later and have a nice day
<Balsaq> ok see ya
<Balsaq> thanks for all the help
<knome_work> np :)
<Balsaq> i have also been wondring about defrag
<Balsaq> in buntu
<Balsaq> i dont do any maintenance on linux?
<jrochamtz> who knows how can i boot on cli automtically
<jrochamtz> i mean init 3
<Anon164> hey
<Anon164> whats this
<ron_o> Balsaq, you don't have to worry about defrag too much in linux. Maybe over the course of many years you do.
<ron_o> in ext4 there is a defragger, but not in ext3 filesystem.
<ron_o> jrochamtz, you need to pass those paramaters to your kernel upon boot.
<DaWyzirke> HOZSANNA NEKTEK DICSOSEGES TESVEREIM
<DaWyzirke> VADVIKTOR TESVER UDV
<vadviktor> oh god :)
<DaWyzirke> PACSI TESO
<vadviktor> hoi :)
<DaWyzirke> Hozsanna neked
<Sysi> !en
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<DaWyzirke> Sysi: Hush now baby, dont you cry!
<DaWyzirke> azaz a pofadat befogod hulye ribanc
<Sysi> or am i just bad with some slang :P
<vadviktor> welcome on my ignore list...
<vadviktor> Actually I do understand him, but his attitude, well, needs to be polished
<DaWyzirke> Ah Sysi dearest, I have much slang to you:D
<Sysi> what language is that?
<DaWyzirke> in english of course Honey
<Sysi> i could do some finnish for you :)
<Sysi> or tyckar du mer om svenska?
<DaWyzirke> moi moi
<DaWyzirke> Hywolla
<DaWyzirke> sdd ketkerekes gyokagyu..leforditom neked szegeny keves agytekervennyel megaldott baratom
<DaWyzirke> I am sda King Of TroLLz
<DaWyzirke> HeaVy TroLLz Attak Warnin!
<DaWyzirke> Whatta penguinfucker channel is it?
<subspider> i i don't have menu bar
<subspider> how can i eneble it
<Sysi> press alt + f2 type "xfce4-panel"
<subi> thnks
<subi> it worked
<subi> so if i restart it will be off again??
<Sysi> no it shouldn't
<Sysi> at least is you save session
<subi> how can i do that
<subi> ?'
<Sysi> tap on logout window
<subi> sorry what you mean buy that
<vadviktor> Sysi: it was hungarian
<Sysi> when you're shutting down or logging out
<Sysi> in that popupwindow
<subi> yes and i have to tick
<subi> to remember the ssession
<subi> yes it's done
<subi> i'm going to restart can you wait??
<Sysi> yes
<subi> ok
<subspider> no
<subspider> i have to do the same
<vadviktor> shutting down linux? :) why so? :)
<subspider> no no not that
<subspider> i restarted and now i hadn't the manu bar again
<Sysi> add command to settings → sessions and startup
<subspider> and tha comand is that you gave me
<subspider> ??
<subspider> oh nice
<subspider> i add and he recognise it
<Sysi> yes, that one
<subspider> i'm going to logout and login
<subspider> wait
<subspider> ok
<subspider> don't go away
<Sysi> ahem, i'm on swedish lesson, maybe not online for every minute
<subspider> ok
<subspider> sorry
<Sysi> this isn't very interesting :P
<subspider> it worked
<subspider> nice
<WWWWWW> hozsanna
<WWWWWW> wtfm tuks da holy shit and fat linuks penguin now?
<kleinie> hi everybody, i've installed xubuntu freshly on my desktop, but i can't get samba shares working with thunar
<kleinie> can anybody help me?
<ablomen> kleinie, thunar doesnt have samba support
<ablomen> kleinie, so either use something like linneighborhood or mount them
<ablomen> s/them/the shares
<kleinie> ok, but there is a howto on the ubuntu forums, with fusesmb, but it doesn't work with karmic
<kleinie> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=304131&highlight=Thunar+Native+Windows+Network+Browsing
<kleinie> that's what i'm talking about
<ablomen> kleinie, i use smbfs myself, after that you can mount shares with mount -t cifs //SERVER/SHARE -o username=USERNAMEorBLANK,password=PASSWORDorBLANK /media/mountpoint or you can add them to fstab
<ablomen> *after installing that
<kleinie> ok, i try it
<ablomen> kleinie, for fstab you can use something like this: http://pastebin.com/d549c9289
<ablomen> and you can change noauto to auto if you are not on a laptop btw (so always in the same network), then it would be auto-mounted on boot
<WWWWWW> Hallelujja
<Xbuntu_Idiot> Hey everyone.
<WWWWWW> Ola bruder
<Xbuntu_Idiot> I'm trying to get a Dell 1395 WLAN card in my laptop to work.  I'm trying to run Xubuntu off an external pen drive in the laptop(8GB) and that boots just fine.  It recognizes that I need broadcom drivers, but when I try automatically, it doesn't work.  NDISwrapper doesn't seem to be doing anything either.
<WWWWWW> Dell? Drop the trash, please:D
<charlie-tca> WWWWWW: Please stop
<charlie-tca> You are not being helpful
<WWWWWW> charlie-tca bruder? have you any problemz?
<|Logitech|> lol
<WWWWWW> szia tesokam
<WWWWWW> pingvinbuzi party vanik?
<charlie-tca> Xbuntu_Idiot: There is a lengthy bug report about the broadcom cards
<charlie-tca> WWWWWW: please stop that
<WWWWWW> charlie: please hush now! leave me alone!
<charlie-tca> Xbuntu_Idiot: I'm looking for the report now
<WWWWWW> try another linux like operation system bruder
<charlie-tca> !ops
<ubottu> ops is HELP! gnomefreak, tonyyarusso, PuMpErNiCkLe, maxamillion, TheSheep, crimsun, mrpouit, Myrtti, PriceChild charlie-tca or cody-somerville
<WWWWWW> the xubuntu distro contains a few dozens of bug
<Xbuntu_Idiot> Thanks, charlie. :)
<charlie-tca> Need help with www
<charlie-tca> thanks, TheSheep
<charlie-tca> I need to learn how to do that
<Xbuntu_Idiot> I've tried a few forum solutions that didn't seem to work.  And I'm fairly new to linux distros as a whole., so that kind of compounds an otherwise problematic issue. :)
<WWWWWW> The Holy Djihad started against the devil xubuntu
<WWWWWW> Allah Akhbar
<Xbuntu_Idiot> *swap out "otherwise" with a word that makes sense, like "already".
<|Logitech|> xD
<Xbuntu_Idiot> But yeah.  The problem with your distros getting more user-friendly is having people like me, who've barely run a command line and haven't used a text UI since the Apple II showing up and not knowing how to install a driver. :)
<charlie-tca> Xbuntu_Idiot: yes
<charlie-tca> No problem there. The issue appears to be with the broadcom card itself
<charlie-tca> you can't do a ethernet connection, can you, (using a cable)?
<Xbuntu_Idiot> I might be able to.
<Xbuntu_Idiot> I haven't had to in a long time. :);;
<charlie-tca> That would be a better solution that anything we can try with the wireless on that machine
<charlie-tca> Which version of Xubuntu again?
<Xbuntu_Idiot> I used UNEbootin to create a bootable USB pen drive.  It said "9.10_Live".  Fairly sure that's the version...:)
<charlie-tca> That is. bug 404685
<charlie-tca> tells me broadcom wireless drivers can't be installed in Karmic Koala; no fix yet
<charlie-tca> I have over 50 bugs giving almost the same thing right now
<Xbuntu_Idiot> Ah.  I just installed yesterday, so if there's a version I can install to make the card work I'd be fine switching. :)
<charlie-tca> The problem is there are many versions of the broadcom card and drivers, which makes it very hard to determine what will work
<gnomefreak> help :(
<bld> does anybody know how to bind an application to a virtual desktop ?
<bld> with xubuntu 9.04 I could define an entry like:   <application class="Firefox">
<bld>                 <desktop>1</desktop>
<bld>   </application>
<bld> in the file ~/.config/openbox/lxde-rc.xml
<bld> and firefox was started on the first desktop every time.
<|Logitech|> you have openbox?
<bld> with xubuntu 9.10 it doesn't work anymore.
<bld> |Logitech|: don't know
<|Logitech|> lol
<bld> I installed xubuntu and copied my homedirectory
<bld> were can I configure it ?
<|Logitech|> i don't know
<|Logitech|> i don't use karmic
<MrNaz> xubuntu is coming along in leaps and bounds
<MrNaz> but seriously guys, you have to get some screensavers that don't blow goats
<thatfalguy> Can anyone tell me how to get rid of the background on icon text @ the desktop? I have searched and found "how to's" but they all point me to change something in a file that I can not find on my machine.
<thatfalguy> .gtkrc-2.0 file it seems is not on my machine
<likemindead> http://tuxradar.com/content/vista-windows-7-ubuntu-904-and-910-boot-speed-comparison
<likemindead> Xubuntu is still faster. :-)
<TubaraoSardinha> Hi all!
<TubaraoSardinha> I just download and installed xubuntu 9.10 for the first time and I am noticing some odd behaviours...
<TubaraoSardinha> When I open any window it covers the tom menu and misses the usual max/min/close buttons at the top left side of the screen...
<TubaraoSardinha> At first I tought it must be some configuration under my existing user, then I created a new one and the problem perssisted.
<TubaraoSardinha> Does anyone have similar problem or solution?
<can-of-bees_> hi all. i'm trying a live CD (9.04) in an old iBook (real old) -- i keep getting a "The greeter application appears to be crashing..." error and i'm not seeing any applicable fixes to use with a live CD. does anyone have any suggestions?
<Xubuntus> hI aGAIN!
<Xubuntus> Back from fixing trouble. I found some new problems and new solutions.
<Xubuntus> Oops. Sorry wrong channel.
<Persona> hi
<Persona> anybody with black screen on shutdown but not on restart???
<Sysi> what do you mean?
<Persona> I'll elaborate
<Persona> when I shutdown koala with grafical tool, It stays on a black screen without actually shutting down
<Persona> but with the same tool (graphical tool) it doesn't
<Persona> it's somehow like when I had problems with Ati drivers, but then It was doing both things :S
<Sysi> humm, that was happening in 8.04 and eeepc
<Persona> no
<Sysi> i mean also
<Persona> sorrry
<Persona> I took tthat as a question
<Persona> that happend to me many times with radeon drivers but always both reboot and shutdown
<Persona> and with jaunty it didn't happen
<|Logitech|> i don't use karmic
<|Logitech|> lol
<oorah> i know if i type xkill in the terminal thats how to force quit applications, but there is no icon for that. where can i find it?
<|Logitech|> oorah, /bin/kill
<oorah> where do i type that?
<|Logitech|> what you mean to do?
<Sysi> that can be added to panel at least
<dbdii407> Guys. I'm having some serious mouse problems
<dbdii407> I can only click on the current active window and not anything else, at all
<Persona> It hangs when shutting down
<Persona> :(
<Persona> not restarting
<dbdii407> This was easily fixed in last release where I could just unplug the damn mouse and it would finally work. This doesn't apply to this current release
<dbdii407> The release before that one, This problem didn't even exist.
<dbdii407> Anyone have a way that they can help me?
<dbdii407> The usual cnt+alt+tab doesn't show the windows anymore. :/
<BeGu> it's bit hard to make a fresh install of ubuntu when the installation does not recognize my laptops keayboard nor touchpad
<BeGu> by ubuntu I'm meaning xubuntu ofc
<BeGu> :)
<wbmj> Anyone having problems with the WM loading properly?
<likemindead> Anyone having problems with people asking a question & then leaving thirty seconds later?
<knome> likemindead, oh wait, that guy waited 3 minutes
<Sysi> 3 minutes seems to be magical limit
<pipboy> Hi there
<pipboy> Can anyone tell me how to manually update samba? The new version is not in the repository yet
<pipboy> I need 3.4.3 but Xubuntu 9.10 has 3.4.0 with no updates
<Balsaq> up an running with linux mint!
<Balsaq> hi knome
<Sysi> what's different in mint to xubuntu?
<Balsaq> well actually just now got online with mint...ley you know in a bit
<Balsaq> i have ubub anf xubub too
<Sysi> i may get centos
<Balsaq> it installed in about 15 minutes with no real effort from me i can say that
<Sysi> if kdm suck
<Balsaq> i guess all the codecs and stuff are already installed in mint
<Sysi> woah
<knome> Balsaq, hoedy
<knome> *e=w
<Balsaq> mint look real nice knome
<knome> i suppose linux mint takes a different attitude concerning things that are free or open, that's why they install propietary stuff by default
<Balsaq> time for the youtube test....
<Balsaq> well its online and i did nothingyup it works you tube with  effort from me!
<Balsaq> no effort i meant
<Balsaq> wow really nice distro
<Sysi> fedora was/is nice
<Sysi> if wifi just works in 12 without compiling driver
#xubuntu 2009-11-04
<Balsaq> is it plug n play?
<Sysi> varies what you mean
<Sysi> flash is pretty easy to install etc
<knome> flash is easy to install even in ubuntu
<Sysi> little bit easier than in fedora actuallu
<Sysi> i don't care much, both are still lot easier than windows
<Sysi> and more userfriendly than os x
<Sysi> maybe time to go to bed, 2am
<Balsaq> i still like xubu the best so far
<Balsaq> fast...
<Sysi> f11 was faster than jaunty
<Balsaq> gotta  go buy some more speakers...
<Sysi> np: Slayer - Hate Worldwide
<Balsaq> mint is the best if you are brand new to linux...
<Sysi> ubuntu is not hard
<Balsaq> true...but mint is velvety smmmooooottttthhhhh
<Balsaq> i like the green thing
<Penguino> I must try Mint
<Penguino> What's the XFCE ver of Mint?
<Balsaq> i dont know?
<Balsaq> its really cool
<Balsaq> gonna run tothe store for some speakers for this...
<Balsaq> knome are you home from work?
<knome> Balsaq, hah, for a long time. it's 2:22am :D
<Balsaq> 722 pm here
<knome> yeah. i wish it was that time here as well
<Balsaq> where are you from knome
<knome> i hvae to get up at 7am
<knome> finland
<Balsaq> wow eveyone is from Finland!
<Balsaq> uh oh 7 am?
<knome> mm-hm
<Balsaq> well we won't have you here much longer huh
<knome> depends
<knome> i'm in a winning streak against bugs in wordpress plugin
<Balsaq> i see...
<Balsaq> yuk...my screen is vibrating, hope i diidn't run into a problem....(updates coming in)
<Balsaq> 266 updates in about 10 minutes!
<knome> heh
<Balsaq> wonder what that screenvibrate thing is?
<knome> no idea
<Balsaq> rebooting hoping it goes away
<Balsaq> may be hardware isse
<Balsaq> monitor issue
<Balsaq> figures i didnt run my dell diagnostics on this one 1st....
<Balsaq> yup got issue rebooting and i see the vibration again
<Balsaq> runs nice on 2.4 p4, 60 g hd, 512 rdram, 64mb nvidia agp....cpu@12-14%, memory at 156mib....
<Balsaq> vibration disappeared
<knome> time to hit the bed
<knome> see you tomorrow
<Balsaq> mite knome
<Balsaq> nite....i meant
<Balsaq> ww
<Carlis> I need help
<Carlis> who can help me ?
<Carlis> I need help
<wrgb> Carlis: I'm kinda new to Xubuntu, but what' your question
<Balsaq> what maintenance am i supposed to do with xubuntu? i cannot much in the OS?
<Balsaq> do i need to download filehippo ccleaner and defraggler?
<ShaunPhilly> HI, having an issue getting my xubuntu (9.10) to see shared folders on a vista machine
<ShaunPhilly> trying to transfer files
<Tonno> hi to all
<Tonno> The program GIgolo dont let me mount my disk, he say 'Authentication is required', someone can help me with it?
<DDDDDD> Allelujja bruderz
<DDDDDD> Sziasztok dicsoseges tesvereim
<MikeChelen> after updating 9.04 -> 9.10, all panels are gone, and settings -> panels doesn't load
<aigon> xubuntu 9.10 doesn't recognise my sound card. What can i do to fix this problem?
<aigon> Why I get this message when I run sudo alsaconf on xununtu 9.10?
<aigon> sudo: alsaconf: command not found
<TheSheep> because there is no such command
<aigon> How to configure alsa then?
<TheSheep> it's configured automatically
<aigon> why my sound does not work?
<TheSheep> aigon: I don't know
<TheSheep> aigon: what are you doing wrong?
<MoonTiger> hi guys :)
<Balsaq> welcome MoonTiger
<MoonTiger> can anyone tell me if the final release version of xubuntu karmic is any different to the rc with updates applied?
<MoonTiger> anyone?
<MoonTiger> :)
<Balsaq> haven't looked inti that yet MT
<Balsaq> enjoyed current 904 so much i almost hate to cjange
<MoonTiger> oh ok ... i was just wondering if i should re-install fresh from the final version
<Balsaq> change*
<MoonTiger> i hear u on that
<MoonTiger> for me the new hardware support is worth it
<Balsaq> its like i just took the IE8 on my windows computer...and it casued me a few issues and was having no issues at all with IE7
<Balsaq> tell me about the new hardware support
<MoonTiger> well i have a thinkpad t500 that has some newer hardware like ATI graphics cards and sound cards that weren't so good on jaunty
<MoonTiger> on karmic they work great
<MoonTiger> it is a better release AFTER you revert back to GDM 2.20 imho
<Balsaq> yeah i experienced the ati thing on an older computer i have...that whole ati thing was a real pain
<Balsaq> i still haven't got any of my linux/buntu compputeres going with wireless yet
<MoonTiger> really??
<MoonTiger> what wireless cards do u have?
<Balsaq> yeah i kinda gave up early....
<Balsaq> is it easy to do?...maybe it was jus the particular adapter i have...they couldnt even get me done in the channel "wireless"
<Balsaq> verizon couldnt figure it either
<MoonTiger> it just works out of the box for every machine ive had in the last 4yrs
<Balsaq> what am i doing wrong?
<MoonTiger> ahhhhh u mean usb wireless broadband thru verizon?
<Balsaq> i tried about 15 of their drivers
<Balsaq> yes
<Balsaq> usb verizon
<Balsaq> it works great on my xp computer
<MoonTiger> hmmmmmmm well ive used my phone as a bluetooth and usb modem with zero problems
<MoonTiger> and ive usd usb wifi adapters with no problems
<Balsaq> on buntu?
<MoonTiger> yes
<MoonTiger> try burning  a live cd of karmic and seeing what happens when u plug ur adapter in
<MoonTiger> i would be astonished if it didnt work
<Balsaq> so whats the deal? i stick te flippen adapter in a usb and try all the drivers and thats is right?
<MoonTiger> no
<Balsaq> ?
<MoonTiger> it should judt detect it
<MoonTiger> and work
<Balsaq> never detected it ever
<MoonTiger> you add a mobile broadband connection and voila
<Balsaq> i was waiting for that assumed that was going to happen
<MoonTiger> right click on network manager and say edit
<Balsaq> well lets see what mine is...
<MoonTiger> edit connections sorry
<MoonTiger> then add a mobile braodband connection with the right username yadayadayada
<MoonTiger> and off you go
<Balsaq> whats the yadyadya thing?
<MoonTiger> it means "fill in your details where you have to"
<MoonTiger> ;)
<Balsaq> i have G USB with speedbooster by linksys
<MoonTiger> should be fine
<Balsaq> i called them and they sais no way on linux
<MoonTiger> really?
<Balsaq> sais=said
<Balsaq> yup
<MoonTiger> so they locked it down to windows only?
<Balsaq> they say no driver/support
<Balsaq> ?
<MoonTiger> i would buy another brand for $30 or so
<Balsaq> verizon said the same
<Balsaq> so iwent into the driver section and starte trying them all
<Balsaq> yes i am going to
<Balsaq> ill leave this one my xp box anyway
<MoonTiger> honestly i think the only way to make these nimrods get with the plot is to ignore their hardware if it doesn't work with linux
<Balsaq> i cant remember if i tried the edit connection route
<Balsaq> yeah really piszes me off
<MoonTiger> thats why i but thinkpads
<MoonTiger> buy
<Balsaq> i told both verizon and links to get their schidt together or i was going to cut them out
<Balsaq> everyone is messin around with linux n ow
<MoonTiger> right
<Balsaq> i go into staples od best buy and all the techs are all over it
<Balsaq> od=or
<MoonTiger> hehe and yet MS keeps trying the lock down approach
<MoonTiger> bunch of dinosaurs
<Balsaq> i dedicate entire computer to it
<MoonTiger> ok i gotta go
<MoonTiger> go to go to the stores
<Balsaq> later...
<MoonTiger> laterz... good luck ;)
<Balsaq> 10-4
<mnemoc> hi, did the "logic" to use multihead changed in 9.10? I can't get the notebook's panel to work since i updated
<mnemoc> it's on but black
<mnemoc> xrandr says both are working, and at the right resolutions, the toy to change background offers both monitors, but the screen wizzard only one, the one corresponding to VGA1
<mnemoc> may you enligthe me please? it used to work like a charm in 9.04 :(
<k90201> hello is anyone aware of users and groups issues ... gnome users and group updates passwd file and xubuntu says it does but does not update at all
<TheSheep> !bugs | k90201
<ubottu> k90201: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<k90201> i will thanks
<lufte> hi there
<lufte> question: how do you restore the ctrl+alt+backspace combination in xubuntu?
<likemindead> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-enabledisable-ctrlaltbackspace-in-ubuntu-9-10-karmic.html
<likemindead> ^-- lufte
<subspider> hi
<likemindead> !hi | subspider
<ubottu> subspider: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<lufte> I would have to choose the "command line" option, right?
<subspider> i'm compiling a c program and it makes another file that i suppose is the executable file now i want to see te result
<subspider> can you guys help me
<lufte> subspider: you have to open a terminal in the file's directory and tipe ./yourprogramname
<subspider> ok i will try
<subspider> thnk you
<subspider> you are the best
<subspider> :)
<lufte> you're welcome :)
<Tonno> hi to all, i need help, i cant mount my disk # 2 on Xubuntu, with the program Gigolo, it say that 'Authentication is required', can someone help me out pleases?
<Tonno> hi to all, i need help, i cant mount my disk number 2 on Xubuntu, with the program Gigolo, it say that 'Authentication is required', can someone help me out pleases?
<Sysi> alt + f2 "gksudo gigolo"
<Tonno> what it will do Sysi ?
<Tonno> i tried gksudo gigolo but my hard disk is not there.
<gnuisancev5> i am unable to do any updates on my Jaunty box.. apt-get update gives a "Failed to Fetch" line for each repo and then states "Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.". Changing Software Sources doesn't help either. I've tried over 10 different servers now.     here's a txt file output of it. http://tuxtraining.com/files/errors
<aigon> How to make the status hide?
<aigon> How to make the status bar hide?
<aigon> How to mount a ntfs partition?
<likemindead> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<redcrate> can anyone tell me why audio doesn't work?
<redcrate> work fine in 9.04, but apparently not in 9.10
<redcrate> sound problems
<neozen> I've found doing away with the pulse audio system to be quite workable
<neozen> ymmv
<redcrate> how's that neozen?
<Laserbeak> can someone pls help?
<Laserbeak> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8242666#post8242666
<subspider> hi
<subspider> can you guys tell me how to detect my wireless divice
<subspider> cuse it was working but i umplug it and now is not working
<likemindead> What is it, subspider?
<likemindead> (The chipset.)
<subspider> my wireless mouse
<subspider> it was working right but i had to go and i unplug the wireless pen so now when plug the pen i don't have mouse
<likemindead> Batteries?
<subspider> there's a way to dect it wit out restart
<subspider> no
<likemindead> Every wireless usb mouse I've ever used just works.
<subspider> if i restart i'm shore it will work
<subspider> mine was working
<likemindead> Yup.
<likemindead> Should be hot-plugable though.
<subspider> it's working
<subspider> i chage the usb port
<subspider> what the hell
<subspider> thnk you
<subspider> but if i umplug and plug at same usb port it can't detect
<subspider> strange
<wrgb> subspider: is there a reset or connect button on the bottom of the mouse
<subspider> no
<subspider> my mouse don't have any bottun
<subspider> is a pleoma
<subspider> pleomax sorry
<subspider> in fact is battery eater
<wrgb> subspider: sorry, I don't know what else to check - my wireless mouse has a reset button I sometimes have to press when i plug in the usb dongle
<Sertse> hi
<Sertse> I'm connected to large tv/projection screen and wondering how to have it display there
<Sertse> ??
<Sertse> sigh
<Pholious> Does anyone know if there is an option for the Emerald Theme Manager to show menu bars? atm it's taking away menu bars for apps like my terminal and xchat etc
<ubuntu_> how can i install xubuntu to my jump drive?
<aberhow> My audio isn't working properly. Is anyone else experiencing audio problems in 9.10, 9.04 was fine (mostly).
<Penguino> Uninstalling PulseAudio was the solution for me, aberhow
<aberhow> how do i go about doing that
<likemindead> Ha... installing PulseAudio fixed my problems...
<Balsaq> glad i didn'tt ake that one (9.10)
<aberhow> yea, apparently puseaudio isn't installed on my system
<likemindead> I'd install it then, aberhow.
<aberhow> so just apt-get installl pulseaudio
<aberhow> done
<Penguino> PulseAudio was too laggy
<Penguino> Awful perfomance on games
<likemindead> Yeah, but I've got zero audio without PulseAudio in Xubuntu 9.10. :-\
<aberhow> chances are i don't require its "features"
<Balsaq> what happens if  a guy simply doesn't take 9.10....can i just keep upgrading 9.04?
<likemindead> Balsaq, yes, every version of *buntu is supported for at least 18 months.
<likemindead> !LTS
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Hardy (Hardy Heron 8.04).  The next LTS release is scheduled to be !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<Penguino> Wow, Lucid will be the next LTS release?
<Balsaq> so when am i cooked on 9.04?
<likemindead> When 11.10 drops, Balsaq.
<likemindead> (18 months after 9.04 dropped.)
<Balsaq> oh good thanks i still have some time
<Balsaq> its been really good too me
#xubuntu 2009-11-05
<Ollonk> hey guys
<Ollonk> I upgraded from 9.04 to 9.10 and now my synaptics touch pad doesn't work
<Ollonk> anyone have any ideas?
<Tonno> how do i remove every program of GNOME and only stay with XFCE.
<Tonno> ?
<mark__> Help- installed new release, now computer won't shut-down
<Tonno> mark__, did you tried with sudo reboot ?
<mark__> no - am newbie; shut-down from desktop returns me to command line - ubuntu 9.10 login
<Tonno> open the terminal
<Tonno> do you know where the terminal is?
<mark__> yes - am familiar with it; have it open now
<lontra> is there an indicator applet for xubutu?
<Tonno> mark__, write there
<Tonno> sudo reboot
<Tonno> and enter
<mark__> no - showing@ubuntu in terminal
<Tonno> lontra, i really dont think so but im not sure
<Tonno> mark__, what? :S
<lontra> i would love to see one :) and it work with thunderbird
<mark__> think when upgraded only ended with partial installation
<mark__> will try sudo reboot from terminal
<mark__> thanks for your help
<Tonno> some here have another Hard Disk and Can't mount it on xubuntu?
<Animagladius> Huhu.
<Tonno> how do i remove every program of GNOME and only stay with XFCE?
<troy_> hello
<troy_> who can help me please? problems with sound under karmic
<MikeChelen> after updating 9.04 -> 9.10, all panels are gone, and settings -> panels doesn't load, any suggestions?
<oorah> where can i find drivers for my samsung delve phone, i wanna use my phone as a modem.
<wrgb> MikeChelen: hang on a minute, checking something
<MikeChelen> wrgb: okey sure, thanks :)
<wrgb> look in synaptic package manager for xfce4-panel and see it it is installed
<wrgb> MikeChelen: u there
<MikeChelen> yah, one sec
<MikeChelen> wrgb: yup it is installed
<wrgb> MikeChelen: try removing it, then installing it again -- then see if settings > panel brings up the panel dialog
<_Techie_> wait
<_Techie_> have you tried just launching it
<_Techie_> alt+F2 and run xfce4-panel
<MikeChelen> wrgb: ok cool, ill try that
<_Techie_> MikeChelen, before you go re installing it please attempt to load it manually
<MikeChelen> okey, trying that now
<MikeChelen> nothing seems to happen
<_Techie_> kk, now that we have found that its not that it just isnt loading, feel free to re install it
<_Techie_> i would hate to have you re install it just because it wasnt loaded
<MikeChelen> ok cool, thanks
<MikeChelen> yeah its strange, tried opening from settings and the menu item too, but nothing happens
<MikeChelen> is it better to remove and install or to use --reinstall?
<wrgb> MikeChelen: you'll have to load it manually or log out and log in after you reinstall it
<wrgb> MikeChelen: I would remove and install
<MikeChelen> wrgb: ok, thanks
<wrgb> MikeChelen: I have to leave, but if that doesn't fix it you need to find out with xfconf file contains the entries for the panel - I'm not sure
<MikeChelen> wrgb: ok thanks, ill check that file next if it still isn't working
<HowardtheDuck> hey
<HowardtheDuck> what's up
<likemindead> !hi | HowardtheDuck
<ubottu> HowardtheDuck: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<HowardtheDuck> not a very active chat for Xubuntu eh
<Tonno> hi to all :)
<Howardth1Duck> hey
<Howardth1Duck> whats up
<Tonno> Howardth1Duck, me good now, i was getting mad with my hard disk 2, because xubuntu wont mount it :)
<Tonno> and u what up?
<Tonno> one question? i can change the login background on xubuntu 9.10 right?
<likemindead> !gdm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gdm
<likemindead> !GDM
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about GDM
<likemindead> Hmm...
<Tonno> O_O...
<Tonno> !xdm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xdm
<Tonno> okkk....
<Tonno> where is the directory of the file to change the driver of my graphic card?
<Animagladius> Night! :)
<than0> how do I install sound themes under karmic xubuntu? thanks.
<petsounds> hi. just installing xubuntu karmic, and i can't find windows hard drive. i'm looking in /media but still can't find the drive. please help. thanks :)
<|Logitech|> petsounds, go to Accessories -> catfish
<than0> ah..
<than0> Xubuntu tripped me for a few minutes.
<|Logitech|> and select other
<|Logitech|> and you see all drives
<than0> after taking much time doing netinstall, I was greeted with Linux x86_64, which confused me a lot
<than0> "did I install" i386? where's amd64 kernel?
<than0> I guess they changed naming convention in Karmic
<petsounds> |Logitech| : ok i see it with catfish and how can i add it into "places" ?
<|Logitech|> mount from catfish
<|Logitech|> and go to /media/
<|Logitech|> right click sent to
<|Logitech|> :)
<|Logitech|> you can add into fstab for automount
<petsounds> |Logitech| : how can i add into fstab?
<|Logitech|> first go to system -> system monitor
<|Logitech|> in filesystems tab see what devide is your partition
<|Logitech|> ex: /dev/sda5
<|Logitech|> did you find?
<petsounds> |Logitech| : ok, im on system monitor
<petsounds> |Logitech| : i find it, and then?
<|Logitech|> how many partitions you have?
<|Logitech|> in directory tab is partition name
<|Logitech|> ex: /media/blablabla
<petsounds> sda 1 for windows sda 6 for root and sda 7 for home
<petsounds> |Logitech| : sda 1 for windows sda 6 for root and sda 7 for home
<|Logitech|> which partition you want to insert in automount?
<petsounds> |Logitech| : sda 1
<|Logitech|> ok
<|Logitech|> in terminal type
<|Logitech|> sudo mousepad /etc/fstab
<|Logitech|> on end of file add line
<|Logitech|> /dev/sda1         /media/windows           auto
<petsounds> |Logitech| : sth like, sudo mousepad /etc/fstab/dev/sda1/media/windows/auto ?
<|Logitech|> no
<|Logitech|> omg
<|Logitech|> open fstab with mousepad
<|Logitech|> on end of file add line
<|Logitech|> /dev/sda1         /media/windows           auto
<|Logitech|> with spacing
<|Logitech|> press Tab key for spacing
<|Logitech|> and save file
<petsounds> ok
<petsounds> thanks for your assistance :)
<|Logitech|> :)
<blip-> hi,  can anyone tell me the name of the xubuntu task manager ?  It's not the xfce file manager, at least on 9.04.   i'm trying to run it from command line
<floating_> any tips i should try to get audio working ? i'm using headphones, and when I run the alsamixer command, 1 have "headphone jack sense [off]" but I don't know how to switch it on ...
<floating_> maybe that is it
<Balsaq> is anyone using OS cloning software?
<petsounds> hi all, how can i enabling desktop effect on xubuntu karmic? thanks
<TheSheep> !compiz | petsounds
<ubottu> petsounds: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<wrgb> petsounds: click on System > Preferences > Appearance and choose the Visual Effects tab - click Normal or Extra -- Note -- extra may require you to download third party graphics driver -- go ahead, you display will run faster
<petsounds> wrgb : im on xubuntu :)
<wrgb> petsounds: sorry, I'm in ubuntu mode right now, checking
<petsounds> wrgb : its ok :)
<wrgb> petsounds: looks like you'll have to install compiz - in synaptic search for compiz to install - follow the howto at the link from ubottu above
<petsounds> wrgb : ok.
<petsounds> how can i change touchpad tapping on xubuntu? i got confuse cause when im on ubuntu 1 finger for left click 2 fingers for right click 3 fingers for open in new tab.
<choi> Hi, I cannot start Ubuntu Software center. Says something about WebKitWebSettings not having a user-agent. I think it's related to epiphany-browser not starting
<wrgb> petsounds: hang on a sec, booting slow xubuntu laptop with 256mb
<petsounds> wrgb : ok take your time
<Tonno> hi to all
<wrgb> petsounds: sorry, don't see a way.  Ask again, or come back a little later -- there will be more people on this channel
<petsounds> wrgb : how can i change touchpad tapping on xubuntu? i got confuse cause when im on ubuntu 1 finger for left click 2 fingers for right click 3 fingers for open in new tab.
<Tonno> !gdm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gdm
<Tonno> !ldm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ldm
<petsounds> !resetpanels
<ubottu> To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<petsounds> !resetpanels
<ubottu> To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<floating_> can someone check what is the program called in ubuntu and xubuntu at system - admistration - language support ? I need this gui, I have trouble installing language support from command line
<floating_> ok, language selector
<petsounds> hi guys, i screwed up with my session, how can i reset it? thanks
<TheSheep> petsounds: delete ~/.cache/sessions
<petsounds> TheSheep : ok, i will reboot. thanks
<petsounds> TheSheep : please take a look, http://imagebin.org/70580 i cannot move the window
<wrgb> petsounds: try holding down the alt key and clicking anywhere on the window to move it
<TheSheep> petsounds: press alt+f2 and type 'xfwm4'
<TheSheep> without the ''
<petsounds> The Sheep , wrgb , it works.. thanks a lot :)
<Xubuntus> Hi, people! Anyone knows about bookmarkings and mediaplayers?
<Xubuntus> I need to know if it is at all possible in Linux. (It probably is. :))
<Xubuntus> It's for bookmarking different parts in a streaming.
<Xubuntus> Seems you people are sleepy today. Not saying a word (about anything) :P.
<Xubuntus> ;p
<Sysi> or no one knows :S
<Xubuntus> no one knows anything ;)
<Xubuntus> ?
<Sysi> i know pretty much about nothing :P
<Xubuntus> Anyone with the MSI K9VGM-V motherboard?
<petsounds> it is odd, i have cracking sounds when playing songs it stops when i exit exaile.
<Xubuntus> Or at least the Realtek ALC883?
<benchik> hello
<subspider> hi
<subspider> :D
<subspider> hello Sysi
<benchik> hello. how does xubuntu 9.10 work with nvidia mx4000?
<Sysi> hi subspider
<Sysi> xubuntu should work wel with nvidia
<Sysi> how old is that?
<Sysi> nvidia propietary drivers are good, if they're available
<subspider> hey Sysi do yo know how to lock the screen ??
<Sysi> ctrl alt and something
<subspider> hahahaha
<Sysi> maybe del
<Sysi> that works
<subspider> can't find that key on may board
<Sysi> delete
<subspider> nice thanks
<subspider> it worked
<Carnophage> anyone with a fresh instalation of Xubuntu 9.10? (not upgrade from 9.04)
<Sysi> x2 o/
<jessejazza> I've just started installed xubuntu. I've tried to change the screen resolution to 1024 x 768. It seemed to do the same as ubuntu 9.04 did - monitor beep. I tried grandr and that doesn't seem to work although it does work ok in ubuntu 9.10. Any one any ideas or have i found a bug.
<jessejazza> carnophage: yes just installed it
<Carnophage> could one of You please paste ls -al /etc/init.d and ls -al /etc/init on paste.ubuntu.com? I'm trying to clean init scripts after upgrade
<Carnophage> already gained 10sec of boot time
<petsounds> hi, i have cracking/scratchy sounds, this never happened before, i do nothing. please help
<jessejazza> carnophage why do a fresh download. Xubuntu downloads in a fraction of the time that ubuntu takes
<Carnophage> jessejazza: I don't want to do a fresh install (to much to configure it my way), I already have 9.10, just want to optimize it a bit, if I do a fresh install it won't be any Ubutnu based distribution
<ehazlett> greetings all... i just wanted to drop a compliment to the team.  we recently added XFCE/Xubuntu support to our project and in testing i found that Xubuntu is getting very polished.  it looks really good.  (i'm a standard ubuntu/gnome user myself, but keeping an eye on XFCE), keep up the good work!
<benchik> thanks
<floating_> is it the terminal app or the desktop environment responsible for the preference of web browser when opened from a hyperlink
<TheSheep> floating_: both, the terminal app has a setting, but it's set to 'desktop environemtn default' by default
<floating_> where is the setting ? i have a lxde, but I wanted to install xfce4-terminal. it just that when I opened the chromium-browser I set it as a default browser, but terminal is not picking it up
<floating_> .configure/Terminal/terminalrc doesn't have the setting
<TheSheep> floating_: right-click somewhere in the terminal
<TheSheep> floating_: and then 'preferences'
<TheSheep> hmm... seems lik they removed that setting in newer versions, it's in default applications in settings then
<floating_> default applications in settings ? some xfce thing ?
<floating_> I can't find that kinda thing
<floating_> but I don't have xubuntu
<TheSheep> floating_: yeah, it's xfce's thing
<dtox> hi..could anyone tell me the best mp3 player to go for !!
<TheSheep> dtox: the one you write yourself
<aigon> cmus
<dtox> aigon: is that a player???
<aigon> is fast
<dtox> aigon: cmus...i ll go with that
<TheSheep> I like the mpd
<aigon> dtox, yeah!
<dtox> aigon: thnkz a tonne mate
<aigon> very good
<aigon> lol
<dtox> aigon: !!!!!!!!!!
<aigon> dtox, try it and you will see!
<benchik> is smbclient fixed in xubuntu 9.10?
<jfo> My mouse does not work in xubuntu 9.10. What could be the problem?
<jfo> can someone help me please?
<Sysi> what kind of mouse?
<jfo> I have problem with the mouse. Can someone help me?
<TheSheep> no, unless you describe your problem a little better
<TheSheep> our crystal balls went out of batteries
<jfo> I can't move the coursor.
<jfo> anywhere
<jfo> the mouse is blocked.
<TheSheep> since it works for all of us, there must be something special about your mouse or your computer that makes it not work. What's special in your mouse or computer?
<jfo> i can't do anything with the mouse.
<TheSheep> is the mouse connected to the computer?
<Sysi> mark&model of mouse?
<jfo> The mouse worked until a few momentes ago. (15 minutes)
<TheSheep> what happened just before it stopped working?
<TheSheep> is it a wireless mouse? are the batteries charged?
<jfo> It just stopped sunddenly.
<jfo> the mouse is connected with a cable.
<TheSheep> did you try disconnecting it and connecting back?
<jfo> no
<jfo> I've disconnected it and does not work.
<TheSheep> ok, can you open a terminal, type 'dmesg | tail' in it and pastebin the output?
<jfo> I will try to open xterm.
<jfo1> TheSheep: this is the link http://pastebin.com/f69/f217f6
<TheSheep> Unknown post id, it may have expired or been deleted
<TheSheep> got it
<TheSheep> nothing about detecting your mouse, strange
<TheSheep> is that an USB mouse?
<jfo1> yes
<jfo1> How to switch between terminal?
<jfo1> I've 3 xterm console open.
<jfo1> TheSheep: What's wrong with file?
<subspider> it happen that to me to the mouse
<TheSheep> subspider: and what was it?
<subspider> you just have to plug the mouse to other usb port
<subspider> i have a wireless mouse
<subspider> whenever i umplug the wireless pen and pulg in with same port i couldn't mage to make it work
<subspider> but if try on diferent port it worked
<subspider> :D
<subspider> don't ask me why i'm new at these
<subspider> but i like it
<harsha__> i m not able to connect through empathy as i am getting Network error
<harsha__> i am not able to use neither of the accounts ie gtalk or yahoo
<harsha__> please someone suggest me regarding this
<subspider> hi
<subspider> i need to know how to kill a process
<Sysi> cli or graphical method?
<TheSheep> system->system monitor
<subspider> Sysi can i know cli way
<subspider> i already solve but i i'm loving to learn these
<Sysi> ps -e lists processes
<Sysi> kill <pid number>
<Sysi> or killall <program name> may work
<subspider> thnk you
<subspider> :)
<Powderking> Hi all!
<Powderking> I'm not sure if I'm right here: I have a question about screen resolution in Mythbuntu 9.10 AMD64.
<Powderking> I can't select any higher resolution than 640x480 since I have updated to 9.10 (in Mythbuntu 8.04 AMD64 I was able to choose 1280x768).
<Tonno> Hi :)
<Powderking> Some system information:
<Powderking> Monitor: Philips LCD TV 32PF7320/10
<Powderking> Mainboard: Asus M4N72-E
<Powderking> Graphics card: GeForce 9400 GT
<Powderking> Nvidia driver: 185.18.36
<Tonno> Someone here know a page that i can post and read news of Linux to be public faster?
<Powderking> I tried to create a new modeline using gtf 800 600 59.94
<Powderking> But I couldn't find the section "Monitor" in my xorg.conf as explained here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1087922
<Powderking> I created it and added a SubSection "Display" to the section "Screen" and rebootet.
<Powderking> But it didn't work :(
<Sysi> if you have nvidia and you use propietary drivers you should have nvidia's own settings
<Powderking> @Sysi: Yes, I use nvidia. But when I want to set the resolution in nvidia-settings I can't go higher than 640x480
<Sysi> that't what's bad in propietary drivers :P
<Powderking> Sysi: :-) Should I try open source drivers? But I don't know how.
<Sysi> free drivers propably are horrible :/
<Powderking> But what good then ?
<Tonno> Sysi, do you know how can i change the driver on xubuntu?
<Sysi> i'm not good with driver issues
<Tonno> ohhh ok
<Sysi> somewhere in settings menu you can choose if use or not retricted driver
<Addictus> Can anyone help me? I have a problem installing Xubuntu 9.04.
<Powderking> Sysi: Thanks anyway.
<Powderking> Addictus: I am a noob too but I can try...
<Sysi> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<nikolam> hello to all :)
<nikolam> anyone knows if I can get .jigdo files for xubuntu desktop i386 and amd64 ?
<nikolam> (so that i reduce amount of data downloaded, since i already have ubuntu dvd`s
<Tonno> Addictus, say what is your problem. Let see if someone can help you.
<Tonno> Where i can download theme for xfwm4?
<Sysi> xfce-look.org
<Sysi> there themes → xfce
<Tonno> Sysi, i cant find what i want in there :(
<Sysi> make your own :)
<Sysi> they're pretty easty
<Sysi> *easy
<Sysi> take something for example
<Tonno> this? http://www.xfce-look.org/CONTENT/content-pre1/113537-1.jpg
<Sysi> change colors, buttons etc
<Tonno> i have my xfwm4 with transparency but the _[]X is not like that pic does http://www.xfce-look.org/CONTENT/content-pre1/113537-1.jpg
<charlie-tca> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Persona> black screen when shutting down but no when rebooting. Any ideas?
<charlie-tca> What version?
<Persona> karmik koala
<Persona> on Pc (32)
<charlie-tca> normal
<Persona> thanks!!! It was driving me crazy.
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<charlie-tca> Drove me nuts too
<Persona> now b.
<Persona> how to fix it
<Persona> ?
<Persona> :D
<charlie-tca> fix what?
<Persona> well...
<Persona> how to get it shutdown not just a black screen with my pc working
<charlie-tca> Ahh, it doesn't shut down?
<Persona> no
<Persona> but it reboots
<Persona> strange, isn't it?
<charlie-tca> laptop?
<Persona> no
<Persona> ii hadn't that problem w. jaunty
<Persona> I had a similar problem a while ago because gdm didn't kill X
<charlie-tca> Still, try this? Applications -> Settings -> Xfce Power Manager
<Persona> but then I had problems to reboot too, now it's only shutting down
<charlie-tca> General, When power button is pressed...
<charlie-tca> shutdown
<charlie-tca> Might be just a shot in the dark, thought
<charlie-tca> s/thought/though
 * charlie-tca thinks it is wishful thinking
<Persona> I have (I don't know exactly in english) "Ask me"
<charlie-tca> yeah, Maybe change it to shutdown, instead
<Persona> fine
<charlie-tca> It doesn't really ask, anyway
<Persona> speak soon
<Persona> shutting down...
<Persona> (or trying)
<charlie-tca> May not do anything...
<Per> ...
<Guest24795> fans working, so...
<Guest24795> It's not shutting down
<charlie-tca> Time to file a bug then; open a terminal and use
<charlie-tca> ubuntu-bug xfce4-power-manager
<charlie-tca> It will collect a lot of information for the report to get you started.
<charlie-tca> please subscribe me to the report
<Person[a]> 1 sec
<Person[a]> btw, I'm not sure it it's xfce bug
<charlie-tca> Why not?
<Person[a]> it doesn't work shutdown from terminal either
<charlie-tca> Still, if the xfce desktop is running, the xfce-power-manager controls the shutdown
<charlie-tca> Might be a hardware issue, though
<Person[a]> shall I paste here the link to the bug?
<charlie-tca> sure
<Person[a]> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-power-manager/+bug/475920
<charlie-tca> Thanks
<Person[a]> (any further information, please, ask. I, usually, manage to solve this issues reading posts. This time... I haven't found an answer)
<charlie-tca> Okay. We are good about asking for more information.
<charlie-tca> After the monitor blacks out, do you shut down using the power button?
<Person[a]> reset... then power
<charlie-tca> Okay
<Person[a]> wow
<Person[a]> If just realized of simething
<Person[a]> something*
<charlie-tca> huh
<Person[a]> although I have the shortcut for xfce-power-manager
<Person[a]> it's not installed
<Person[a]> :S
<Person[a]> I feel very very ashamed
<charlie-tca> In terminal, Try typing
<charlie-tca> apt-cache policy xfce4-power-manager
<charlie-tca> then hit enter
<charlie-tca> see what it tells you. If it gives you 3 or 4 lines of information, it is there
<Person[a]> I've done before and apt-ed it
<Person[a]> and now it looks like installed
<charlie-tca> There are two files, xfce-power-manager and xfce4-power-manager
<charlie-tca> We need xfce4-power-manager for karmic 9,10
<Person[a]> I'm going to give  atry
<subspider> hi how can i know if my graphic card is installed
<subspider> or it's prprely installed
<charlie-tca> subspider: Do you know what card it is?
<subspider> i915
<subspider> intel graphic card
<subspider> it's hp laptop
<charlie-tca> I think that is built into the kernel, but I can't say for certain. You can go to Applications -> System -> Hardware Drivers
<charlie-tca> It will show if there is a propietary driver for that card available
<subspider> hm ok
<charlie-tca> It should also show if that driver is installed or not
<subspider> cus i want towatch mkv movie format and it's not good
<subspider> it says my system it's not using propretary drivers
<charlie-tca> Then you need this:
<charlie-tca> http://www.insidesocal.com/click/2009/11/are-your-graphics-dead-in-ubun.html
<Person[a]> not success at all
<charlie-tca> Which is also in the release notes I can't seem to put my fingers on right now
<subspider> i go to synaptic
<subspider> This package provides the driver for the Intel i8xx and i9xx family
<subspider> of chipsets, including i810, i815, i830, i845, i855, i865, i915, i945
<subspider> and i965 series chips.
<subspider> This package also provides XvMC (XVideo Motion Compensation) drivers
<subspider> for i810/i815 and i9xx and newer chipsets.
<subspider> More information about X.Org can be found at:
<subspider> <URL:http://www.X.org>
<subspider> <URL:http://xorg.freedesktop.org>
<subspider> <URL:http://lists.freedesktop.org/mailman/listinfo/xorg>
<subspider> This package is built from the X.org xf86-video-intel driver module.
<subspider> i have these intalled
<charlie-tca> Then they are installed. There is no way in GNU/linux to install them wrong. click on the link I gave you above, it gives a fix for the i915 video
<charlie-tca> to let you have good graphics for movies
<charlie-tca> Person[a]: sorry to hear it did not work
<charlie-tca> We will have to wait for a fix from a developer, then
<Person[a]> no prob.
<Person[a]> I don't shut down very often
<Person[a]> but...
<charlie-tca> That's why I had you file the bug report. I hope we can get it fixed.
<subspider> i don't see any file menu.lst in /boot/grub floder sorry
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu 9.10?
<subspider> yea
<charlie-tca> Just a minute
<Person[a]> and second and last problem: always when rebooting (or starting) sound is mute
<charlie-tca> You have pulseaudio installed
<charlie-tca> If you remove it, the sound will quit muting on restarting
<Person[a]> any other side effect?
<charlie-tca> subspider: you must have grub2 installed. It changes it. you will be adding to the line in /etc/default/grub
<subspider> ok sorry
<charlie-tca> look for the line GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<charlie-tca> add it after splash
<charlie-tca> but before the quote
<charlie-tca> Person[a]: Do you have Ubuntu installed also?
<Person[a]> only xubuntu
<charlie-tca> The only side effects I know of for removing pulseaudio is no sound from VirtualBox, and no system sounds when playing music
<Person[a]> I'll survive
<Person[a]> thanks again!
<charlie-tca> Remove it using Synaptic Package Manager
<charlie-tca> please....
<subspider> i915.modeset=0
<charlie-tca> It does not remove right using apt-get
<charlie-tca> subspider: yes
<subspider> ok
<subspider> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" i915.modeset=0
<charlie-tca> no
<subspider> so how
<charlie-tca> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash i915.modeset=0"
<subspider> hm
<charlie-tca> Has to be inside the quotes
<subspider> with enter
<subspider> ok
<subspider> sorry
<charlie-tca> grub2 is fussy
<charlie-tca> no problem. I just want you to get it right, too
<subspider> i can't write it
<charlie-tca> did you open the file with sudo?
<subspider> i have to it buy comands
<subspider> ok
<subspider> i will
<subspider> ok it's done
<subspider> i changed the file
<charlie-tca> Great!
<charlie-tca> I hope it works...
<subspider> now i restart
<subspider> right
<subspider> ??
<charlie-tca> you did test it first, right?
<subspider> test??
<charlie-tca> Like it said in the first part of the article?
<charlie-tca> hit esc, add to the kernel line, ...
 * charlie-tca shakes head
<charlie-tca> go for it
<subspider> hmmmmmmm
<subspider> yea
<subspider> ok so i have to take the line ou test first
<subspider> i'm going to restart
<subspider> wait ok
<charlie-tca> okay
<Persona> well, charlie-tca I've found a fix for the mute thing
<charlie-tca> yeah?
<Persona> editing el alsa-utils config file
<charlie-tca> I will try that
<Persona> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/280305
<Persona> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/280305/comments/7
<Persona> it's line 378 or 379, it depends
<Persona> but it does work for me
<charlie-tca> great! I'm glad it worked. Thanks for the tip.
<Persona> Thank you!
<charlie-tca> no problem
<Persona> well, kow it's time to sleep
<Persona> too late here
<charlie-tca> see you later
<Persona> see you
<Persona> bye!
<subspider> ok i made that
<subspider> now i'm going to see the movie
<subspider> to see it's good
<charlie-tca> and? okay. and if the movie is better, than make the change permanent, right?
<subspider> yes
<charlie-tca> good luck
<subspider> it's working
<subspider> what the hell
<charlie-tca> Yes! That is the goal, isn't it?
<subspider> thank you very much
<charlie-tca> no problem.
<subspider> i always love linux
<charlie-tca> It is mostly knowing where to look, when.
<subspider> i remeber to use madrake now mandriva
<subspider> but always had to go to windows now i want to use just linux
<subspider> and you guys here have been great
<charlie-tca> It just keeps getting better.
<charlie-tca> Thanks for saying that
<subspider> now i'm the one saying thanks
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<subspider> i'm programmer
<subspider> and in mu university they want me to program on prolog
<charlie-tca> I just come around to help sometimes
<subspider> you great man
<subspider> you work on xubuntu team??
<charlie-tca> some days I can help, some days are not so good.
<knome> charlie-tca, you're always fantastic
<charlie-tca> I am the Xubuntu Quality Assurance, Testing, Bug Triage Lead
 * charlie-tca blushes... Thanks, knome 
<subspider> well you guys are amazing is the first linux i test and i really lke
<subspider> ubuntu is to heavy
<subspider> xubuntu is just fine
<charlie-tca> We try real hard to keep this something light but useable
<subspider> xfce is nice and lighter
<subspider> yes i can imagine
<subspider> congrats mal
<subspider> man
#xubuntu 2009-11-06
<vidd> hello all
<vidd> how do i get rid of this god-awful coloring and get the "classic" xubuntu look?
<knome> ?
<vidd> the panel is black
<knome> yes.
<vidd> the menu bar is black
<knome> applications -> settings -> appearance
<vidd> this is ugly
<vidd> what was 9.04?
<knome> murrinastormcloud maybe
<vidd> the coloring is MUCH better
<vidd> ty
<knome> np
<stormybaby> Hi! I'm a first time xubuntu/linux user
<stormybaby> Can anyone help me with the fonts on firefox? I don't like the way they are displayed
<stormybaby> How can I make them look more like firefox in Windows?
<than0> Hi. How do I disable the annoying buzz sound in console and firefox?
<than0> i tried to disable by using sound alerts setting in sound mixer preference, but this has no effect.
<than0> The error sound sounds like the old style PC beeps, but more annoying..
<Tesssa> i am using xubuntu 9.10 set to automatic login but now and again it starts up with the login window and i have try several times typing in my password  untill eventually it works anyone tell me why it does this please
<aigon> Does ubuntu provide free storage?
<psycho_oreos> sorta doubt it, why?
<kpel> Hi guys. Does Xubuntu 9.10 support EeePC 1000 out of the box? Do things like wifi, webcam, bluetooth "just work"?
<Animagladius> Huhu.
<wrgb> Animagladius: do you have a question?
<Animagladius> Nope, I'm here to help other people, if needed. But thanks. :)
<wrgb> Animagladius: yeah, me too:)
<druid_> hello
<likemindead> !hi | druid_
<ubottu> druid_: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<druid_> I have a problem with xfce eating my Escape keys
<druid_> when I run xev and press Escape the actions I get is FocusOut - FocusIn
<druid_> instead of the usual KeyPressed - KeyReleased
<druid_> does anyone know what might be the problem?
<MoonTiger> hi :)
<druid_> Hello MoonTiger
<MoonTiger> so i'm finding the bluetooth completely foobar'd in karmic xubuntu ... is it just me?
<likemindead> My laptop is hanging on shut down and never powers off. Anyone else having this issue & know how to address it?
<MoonTiger> i have had that related to bluetooth ... do you have a bluetooth adapter built in?
<charlie-tca> Yes, others are seeing this in 9.10. Don't know how to fix it yet
<charlie-tca> bug 475920
<likemindead> Ah.
<charlie-tca> if you could add any information that will help. Also, you might add what your hardware is.
<likemindead> No, MoonTiger, this laptop doesn't have Bluetooth.
<MoonTiger> ok
<charlie-tca> At least add that you experience it. gives me better grounds to confirm it
<likemindead> Link to bug, charlie-tca ?
<charlie-tca> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/475920
<likemindead> Gracias.
<charlie-tca> No, thank you
<MoonTiger> ahhhhhhh i'm seeing this too ... last night i thought i had shut my other laptop down but today it was actually still on with a blank screen
<MoonTiger> hmmmmmmm karmic is looking a little shaky right now
<charlie-tca> It seems so, at times.
<likemindead> All the bad press is really frustrating. ;-(
<MoonTiger> wonder if its worth going back to jaunty for a while more
<likemindead> "The sky is falling! The sky is falling!"
<charlie-tca> It might be, MoonTiger
<charlie-tca> likemindead: agreed
<charlie-tca> but I wonder how much is because we have grown so much?
<charlie-tca> If Microsoft wasn't running scared of us, would you see so much press?
<MoonTiger> likemindead, i know the sky isnt falling and i know they will iron out the problems but i do need to actually be able to use my computers for work stuff so i cannot have serious issues like this happening
<likemindead> Sorry, MoonTiger, that wasn't directed at you, but at the bad press reactionaries.
<MoonTiger> i just think the 6 month release regardless is wrong
<MoonTiger> likemindead, oh sorry ;)
<MoonTiger> if it isnt ready it isnt ready so dont release
<charlie-tca> For some, we are like ms now, gotta wait 6 months to iron out the wrinkles before upgrading. For others, the need to upgrade is right now.
<likemindead> I just try to tell people to use the LTS in most cases. I tell them the six-month releases are for bleeding edge, risk takers.
<charlie-tca> Intel video is working again in 9.10
<MoonTiger> charlie-tca, i have an ati card so im screwed with either
<charlie-tca> sorry! for you, a couple of months, at least, before upgrading.
<MoonTiger> i will give karmic until i do a clean install of the release version of 7 to come right otherwise i'll wipe and go back to jaunty til its fixed i think
<MoonTiger> and likemindead you are right ... MS is making sure any small glitches with anything else gets a lot of press
<Pres-Gas> There was bound to be some hickups with this release because of so much underlying things changing (ext4, upstart, grub2)...
<MoonTiger> yah agreed
<charlie-tca> Some of the items were already fixed in updates, but I don't think the shutdown issue was even known.
<MoonTiger> i think maybe they should have delayed launch for another 2 weeks or so to find these things
<Pres-Gas> I just wish they would have held out on grub2 until upstream had good documentation on it...that is my only beef.  Right now, Ubu has the best, but last I checked it is burried in the wiki
<MoonTiger> i mean a week between RC and RTM isn't very long
<charlie-tca> But those who test it still haven't seen these things
<charlie-tca> The only ones seeing them did not do the tests
<MoonTiger> with a longer RC period they might have gotten more reports
<likemindead> I'm hearing that Xubuntu 9.10 is having fewer issues than Ubuntu 9.10 ;-)
<likemindead> At least from my LUG.
<charlie-tca> We have fewer users, too
<likemindead> Xfce FTW!
<MoonTiger> well im on xubuntu and having these issues
<charlie-tca> yes
<charlie-tca> and every user with issues counts
<MoonTiger> i mean i have a pretty common laptop i think ... a thinkpad
<Pres-Gas> charlie-tca is right...if more people used it, that stuff would be revealed as well.
<MoonTiger> so its not like i have some really obscure hardware
<MoonTiger> funnily enough the newer thinkpad has less issues
<charlie-tca> Unfortunately, thinkpads are also some of the most difficult to get working right in Linux, MoonTiger
<charlie-tca> There are whole websites dedicated to solving thinkpad issues
<MoonTiger> charlie-tca, huh?? the frdora guys develop on thinkpads
<MoonTiger> my thinkpad t500 has no issues at all
<Sysi> they are rather common, that's good
<charlie-tca> Great!
<MoonTiger> my older t41p has the bluetooth and shutdown problems
<MoonTiger> otherwise it runs great with karmic
<MoonTiger> and im loving the firefix 3.5 integration finally
<charlie-tca> That's why I asked for the hardware info on the bug report
<charlie-tca> Maybe it is limited to specific hardware
<MoonTiger> its just odd that older hardware breaks ... usually the other way round
<charlie-tca> The Newest breaks, too
<likemindead> Later, all. Peace.
<charlie-tca> OpenWeek session - Xubuntu Team in 3 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom
<bensherman> Hey guys, gdm is launghing xfce4 and immideatly crashing - where are the logs?  I'm new to ubuntu
<bensherman> *launching
<_Pete_> /var/log
<than0> Anyone having problem with Xubuntu karmic booting up to desktop?
<than0> After last night's update (proposed), GDM doesn't start automatically, mousepad doesn't work, and a lot of modules don't autoload. networking stopped working
<likemindead> I was having issues, but this morning's updates fixed them, than0.
<than0> likemindead, similar issues?
<than0> no gdm after update?
<likemindead> I have it set to auto-login, so I'm not sure. :-
<than0> alas, I have no network after last night's update (which seemed to have updated xorg)..
<than0> so I can't update.. and I have no live boot disk as I did net install for xubuntu.
 * than0 using ubuntu now
<slyboots> Hello, Im curious if anyone can throw me a bit of advice.  Changed Ubuntu-server to Xubuntu but I cant seem to get Xfce to ..start as default
<slyboots> Its for a headless server, but I often NX into it so.. need a UI
<Tonno> Hi to all :)
<Tonno> Can i use AWM in xubuntu without usi compiz?
<Sysi> yes
<Sysi> just use xfce's own compozing
<Xubuntus> Hi, everyone. Anyone with sound working and ALC833 (or the Motherboard MSI K9VGM-V)?
<Tonno> Sysi, thannks :)
<Tonno> Sysi, oh my god it look awesome! :D
<KushVapors> anyone here?
<subspider> yes sir
<Xubuntus> Hi, everyone. Anyone with sound working and ALC883 (or the Motherboard MSI K9VGM-V)?   (I Changed to 883, from the above line.)
<KushVapors> has anyone used synce?
<subspider> you mean tu sincronize mobile devices??
<KushVapors> yes
<subspider> no
<subspider> not me
<KushVapors> it uses gvfs
<subspider> but what is your question??
<KushVapors> is that compatible with thunar
<subspider> you mean if it runs on xfce
<KushVapors> i guess
<subspider> ok
<subspider> i'm installing
<hannes|> why does xubuntu not provide their artwork via xfce-look.org or gnome-art.org?
<KushVapors> gvfs is supposed to interact with fuse
<subspider> i can't pu it running
<KushVapors> http://www.synce.org/moin/SynceTools
<subspider> i can
<subspider> it's running
<subspider> ok
<subspider> it's easy
<subspider> go to synaptic
<subspider> Applications -> system > synaptic
<subspider> then
<subspider> you install go find for synce
<subspider> you click to install the packge synce-kpm
<KushVapors> yea i installed synce but i need to go to synce:/// in thunar to access my phone
<subspider> then you apply and wait
<subspider> hm you want to open the application
<subspider> ??
<KushVapors> no access my phone
<KushVapors> its used to access smartphones
<KushVapors> i could open my phone in nautilus but cant in thunar
<subspider> sorry can't help you
<subspider> what is you phone
<subspider> ??
<KushVapors> htc touch
<subspider> hm
<KushVapors> jus wonderin if there is a way to browse its memory usin thunar
<subspider> you want to mount
<KushVapors> yea
<subspider> ok
<subspider> i think it's no dificult
<subspider> if you use some of these comands
<subspider> http://www.myhtcphone.com/node/18
<subspider> and you need to know the list of disck on your system
<subspider> there for it's easy i think
<Tonno> Sysi, i removed AWN :( i cannot put it on the top of the screen :(
<subspider> but i don't know if windwos mobile blocks something
<Sysi> Tonno: do you know, this is so weird
<Sysi> i also just test it
<Sysi> and thought if i can put it on top
<subspider> have to go sorry i can't help more
<Tonno> u did it? :S
<KushVapors> k thnx subspider
 * Tonno dont know to much english, sorry i made wierd question.
<Sysi> Tonno: no, just thought if it's possible
<Sysi> i tell thing weirdly very propably :P
<Tonno> Sysi, well i start searching on google, i didnt see anyway that make awn on top of the screen, the only thing that i saw is that i can put awn on the right and left of the screen, but not vertical.
<Tonno> Sysi, i saw it in a launchpad.
<Tonno> Sysi, once of the members of awn say that they are working on it. let see for the next version.
<Person[a]> good evening
<phatty> hello is this place for assistance with xubuntu?
<knome> phatty, yes
<phatty> thank you.
<Person[a]> hi charlie-tca, I've added some information
<Person[a]> to the shutdown bug
<charlie-tca> Thanks, Person[a]
<charlie-tca> That's greatly appreciately again.
<phatty> I just upgraded to xubuntu 9.10 from previous version and the wireless fails to connect to my wireless router. any suggestions? used to work before upgrade
<phatty> I can still "see" the networks, just can't connect even with security off
<Person[a]> you are very wellcome
<phatty> but it's fine with the wired connection
<phatty> any ideas?
<charlie-tca> phatty: what is the wireless card?
<phatty> it's a USB linksys network adapter (wireless)
<charlie-tca> Try it in a different USB port
<phatty> is it ok to try it while I'm connected on hardwire?
<phatty> meaning will I still be in here.
<charlie-tca> It will not allow both a wired and a wireless connection at the same time.
<phatty> ok, brb
<charlie-tca> Sorry
<phatty> it's cool.
<phatty> I'm going to come in her ewith a dif computer
<phatty> and then try with laptop all the ideas
<charlie-tca> Okay,
<phatty> should've though of that first.
<Phatsac> this is phatty on dif pc
<Phatsac> I"m thinking there may be something wrong with the driver because the connection % is waaaay lower than it used to be
<Phatsac> and I'm right next to the wireless router right now. Usually about 50 feet away
<charlie-tca> but connected?
<Phatsac> make that about 30ft
<Phatsac> it's not showing a % anymore but there's only one green bar out of al of them green
<Phatsac> and will not connect in any of the 4 usb ports I have
<charlie-tca> Which connection is poor, then?
<Phatsac> now will not connect online at all.
<Phatsac> But from the window where I can see what wireless networks are available, the graphical representation of connectivity strength appears lower than it used to prior to this upgrade.
<Phatsac> any ideas?
<charlie-tca> I don't really know. I am not good on wireless.
<Phatsac> neither am I.
<Phatsac> lol
<Phatsac> wireless frustrates the crap out of me.
<Phatsac> I'm much more familiar with windows.
<Phatsac> anything like "drivers" on ubuntu
<charlie-tca> You can try asking in #ubuntu or ##beginners-help
<Phatsac> now that I think of it... I remember my g/f trying to connect a webcam to this computer
<charlie-tca> They have more users
<Phatsac> maybe conflicting.
<Phatsac> ok, thanks.
<Phatty> charlie..
<Phatty> are there "drivers" in xubuntu like windows?
<charlie-tca> for some stuff, yes. For most items, the drivers are built in.
<charlie-tca> The wireless drivers are mostly built into the kernel in Xubuntu
<Phatty> that means it's with the OS right?
<charlie-tca> They are integrated into the core, because it works better that way.
<charlie-tca> right
<Phatty> ok, understood
<Phatty> I'll fiddle with it some more.
<Phatty> I'm not sure if my g/f did something trying to get a webcam to work also.
<Phatty> But I think this happened after the upgrade.
<charlie-tca> Hard to say
<Phatty> about ready to throw this POS out the window
<Phatty> but I dont like my g/f using my computer
<Phatty> this is for her to screw up. lol
<charlie-tca> Just repost the question every 3-4 hours and see if someone else can help out.
<Phatty> the laptop might be on the lawn by then. lol
<Phatty> thanks though.
<charlie-tca> Wish I could be help.
<Phatty> just that you're nice enough to try is helpful
<Phatty> much appreciated.
<charlie-tca> No problem. That is what most of us are here for.
<slow-motion> hi
<Vyacheslav> Hey.
<Vyacheslav> I got Windows 98 on a 60GB HD
<Vyacheslav> and right now, I'm installing Xubuntu on a 20GB slave
<Vyacheslav> 1GHz 512mb RAM
<Vyacheslav> How will Xubuntu run?
<MD-11> hi i am new with linux. I installed ubuntu server , and then xfce.... now i am having a hell trouble to set up my screen resolution...i followed several steps on how to configure the xorg.conf file but i didnt suceeded! I am getting the fonts completely small, and the resolution which is 1366x768 is not correct displayed
<MD-11> any help?
<knome> MD-11, install xubuntu-desktop package would be my first adice
<knome> *advice
<MD-11> yeah i did it already
<MD-11> i have the xubuntu-desktop
<knome> MD-11, right. you can set font size from applications -> settings -> appearance -> tab fonts
<MD-11> thanks knome...and what about the screen resolution?
<knome> MD-11, that should be probed automatically, but you could look at applications -> settings -> display. you might also need a propietary driver to enable the highest possible resolution, which you can enable from applications -> system -> hardware driverd
<MD-11> ill give a try knome...the server is at my living room....i come back here if i suceed or not! THANKS
<knome> MD-11, np
<MD-11> hey knome...the fonts are so small that i cannot even read it!!! That started after changing xorg.conf...
<knome> MD-11, maybe you should remove whatever you changed in xorg.conf
<MD-11> i'll give a try, and ill set to 800x600 to see the results
<MD-11> knome do i have to restart the comp after changing xorg.conf?
<knome> MD-11, you need to restart X, but booting would be a good way to do that
<MD-11> i did it, but how can i restart just X?!
<MD-11> knome, no way to make that change, what would be an ultimate solution...reinstalling xubuntu-desktop?!
<knome> MD-11, no, i don't think that would help
<knome> MD-11, are you sure the xorg.conf is as it was before you fiddled with it?
<MD-11> do you have a default xorg.conf? that comes with the original?
<knome> no, i'm afraid i don't. also, the xorg.conf is a bit differente depending on the hardware configuration
<MD-11> no i cant be 100% sure because i barely can read what is there! however i did a blind change, just erasing and typing again
<MD-11> anyway i cant find the font size that you told me
<MD-11> i went to application -> settings -> manager
<MD-11> and there i tried both desktop and display
<MD-11> and didnt find anything
#xubuntu 2009-11-07
<knome> MD-11, applications -> settings -> appearance -> fonts
<MD-11> i dont have appearece under my application -> settings
<MD-11> appearance
<knome> MD-11, which xubuntu version?
<MD-11> wait
<MD-11> 7
<knome> 7.what?
<MD-11> i just remember that was 7 , but which command can i type to figure it out exactly?!
<knome> "lsb_release -a"
<MD-11> sorry i really cant read.....but sorry it is 8 something!
<MD-11> it is impossible to read any stuff there
<MD-11> but i am sure that appereance is not under application -> settings
<MD-11> thanks knome.... i found the font size...but nothing changed!!! i might forget about xubuntu and go back to windows server!
<knome> MD-11, why did you install server and then xubuntu?
<MD-11> i was going first to use just the server edition
<MD-11> however it makes life difficult without a GUI
<knome> MD-11, have you tried the live cd?
<MD-11> and i decided for xubuntu because that is the lighter interface!
<MD-11> no!
<knome> please calm down
<MD-11> knome, what is exactly the xorg.conf file...i mean it is only used by xfce or by gnome too?!
<MD-11> sorry if this is a very newbie question
<knome> MD-11, it's used by X, and everything graphical runs on top of X
<MD-11> ok thanks...
<MD-11> i oculd revert the situation by starting a gnome session...do you know any guide where i can correctly configure both video driver and monitor?
<knome> !graphics
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about graphics
<knome> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<MD-11> thanks
<MD-11> how can i update my video card driver, i have a ati i128 rage....that is a old card, and the solution that i saw so far for these cards dont include this one
<numberjacks> hello. im trying to save x configurations and get this error message " Failed to parse existing X config file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'! " how to fix it? thank you.
<HowardtheDuck> hey
<HowardtheDuck> what's up
<oorah> how do i downgrade my Xubuntu version?
<oorah> how do i downgrade my Xubuntu version?
<gRnt> Hi all I have been trying to mount a windows shared folder I have to my xubuntu desktop install so I can stream media over to my laptop but I can't seem to get it to work from any of the tutorials, I currently have samba and smfbs installed :s
<likemindead> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<likemindead> That help, gRnt?
<gRnt> likemindead: ill try that again though it confused me initially, when I try and connect through the GUI under System-> Remote Fileshares. I put in the windows name of my PC, and the name of the shared folder, then hit next and it keeps prompting for a username and password even though I don't have paswords set for the share...
<likemindead> That's all I've got, gRnt. Sorry. I haven't used Windows in years....
<gRnt> likemindead: must be a windows thing, if I share my home directory on my laptop windows sees it....hrrrm......frustration ensues :D
<likemindead> Stick with it! You'll persevere. I'm sure it's something small.
<gRnt> likemindead: yep as soon as I put a password on my account it worked...pitty I don't need one, might make another username with a password for it then so I can log into this without it...siigh haha
<gRnt> Hi all I am trying to use Gigolo or pyneighbourhood to access some windows shares. Gigolo seems to see my shares but won't open them and pyneighbourhood seems to fail at scaning the workgroup my windows machines  are on. Where can i go from here?
<gRnt> Oh just fyi there are nothing wrong  with my windows shares been acessing them for ages
<Carnophage> anyone NOT using the new gdm in 9.10?
<Mystique> hey all
<Mystique> anyone around?
<Mystique> I'm trying to install 9.10 on a dell and it doesn't see any drives..
<Mystique> and I have two sata disks that show up in dmesg
<kurakuska> salve a tutti
<vinnl> What?
<kurakuska> o
<kurakuska> ok
<kurakuska> moment
<kurakuska> i want install usb key"huawei e 169" on xubuntu 9.4 alternate
<kurakuska> i'm italian
<vinnl> You should just be able to plug it in and use it
<vinnl> Sorry, English only here...
<kurakuska> it's ok
<kurakuska> i traslate
<kurakuska> can you help me
<kurakuska> bey
<likemindead> Never used a webcam before. Recommendations? I'm looking at this page http://linux-uvc.berlios.de/
<lilyshu> hi, i have a problem when i try to install adobe air app Tweetdeck ( http://tweetdeck.com ) it was install successfully but when the program starts i get an error msg like " your computer is in a very number computer that cannot run adobe air well ". im on xubuntu karmic. thanks
<vinnl> Hmm? Can you post original error message? That sentence doesn't really make sense
<lilyshu> hi, i have a problem when i try to install adobe air app Tweetdeck ( http://tweetdeck.com ) it was install successfully but when the program starts i get an error msg like " your computer is in a very number computer that cannot run adobe air well ". im on xubuntu karmic. thanks
<lilyshu> vinnl : it looks like your computer is one of a very small number of computers that don't play well with adobe AIR, we're actively working with Adobe on this.
<vinnl> lilyshu, ah. That sounds like you're very unlucky - a problem they know of that prevents it from working on your computer. You can only hope that they fix it soon :(
<vinnl> Perhaps you can contact the Tweetdeck developers and see whether they already have a fix in, I don't know, an unreleased version or something. Perhaps they can give you that to use
<lilyshu> vinnl : yeah maybe, i can only run this app with ubuntu, kubuntu & xubuntu get that error msg. but right now im on xubuntu ;)
<vinnl> Ah, hmm, that's an odd error :S
<lilyshu> vinnl : yes, unsatisfied dependencies?
<vinnl> lilyshu, have you installed Xubuntu on top of Ubuntu or along with it?
<lilyshu> vinnl : its clean install :)
<vinnl> Right. Then indeed it's probably missing some package, but that's odd because then Tweetdeck could tell you what you should install. I'd have expected a hardware-related issue or something
<lilyshu> just like you said " im unlucky " :p
<vinnl> yeah I guess so :P
<lilyshu> vinnl : what twitter client you recommend? i dont really like gwibber. its buggy :(
<vinnl> Hmm... I liked Gwibber but indeed the bugs were annoying. I now post through GNOME Do
<vinnl> Not sure if you want to use that
<lilyshu> never tried gnome do before but i'll give it a shot.
<Carlo73TB> hi
<lilyshu> hi
<subspider> i'm having a problem with my sound card
<subspider> i don't know why
<subspider> the sound is not good is like breaking
<subspider> do you guys now why
<subspider> ??
<subspider> hey Sysi
<subspider> can you help me
<vinnl> subspider, you need to be more specific. How exactly is it not working? Can't you hear anything, is it distorted, ...?
<subspider> distorced like little breaks
<vinnl> How many applications do you have open? Is your computer slow?
<subspider> no it's good i can have loke 3 4 applaications
<subspider> it satrated doing these alone
<vinnl> Do you know if you have installed PulseAudio?
<subspider> yeap i do
<vinnl> Perhaps the issue is over there
<vinnl> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<vinnl> subspider, check that page, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<ldez> Upon booting up my Xubuntu machine this morning, my xfce panel is all borked. Everything has been moved to the left, my launchers for things like Firefox, Thunderbird have been replaced by generic icons who's tool tip says "New Item". The Applications menu has a different icon and says "Xfce Menu" instead of Applications, the text "Places" has just collapsed in to an icon.. How can I reset all this to normal?
<subspider> done
<vinnl> ldez, ouch. I'm afraid you'll have to reconfigure everything manually :(
<subspider> my sound is working great :D thnks vinnl
<vinnl> subspider, good to hear :)
<subspider> i just had to unistall and reinstall alsa-utils
<ldez> My dad said he didn't download any updates on here yesterday.. Everything was fine before I shut it down.. What would cause this all to go nuts? None of the items on the panel can be moved, either.. So I don't know how I can manually set everything back to proper.
<vinnl> Nice
<vinnl> Not sure what happened, I've had it happen to me once or twice, I believe that had to do with my hard drive being full
<subspider> ledz did you restart you pc again??
<vinnl> You should be able to move them by right-clicking and selecting Move
<vinnl> You could also delete the panel and add a new, clean one
<ldez> I rebooted it once after attempting to delete ~/.cache/sessions
<subspider> yea
<subspider> i did that
<ldez> And "Moving" things doesn't work.. nothing responds.
<vinnl> Ow, hmm :S
<vinnl> Perhaps you could give it a try in #xfce
<subspider> ok try these
<ldez> And yeah, it seems like my /home partition is full.. good call vinnl.
<vinnl> :)
<subspider> hm
<subspider> so is that
<subspider> i didn't know
<subspider> i had the same problem
<Morgan1> hello
<vinnl> !hi | Morgan1
<ubottu> Morgan1: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Morgan1> hey
<Error> i was here again some time ago. i did remove some libs from my system, so when i logged in i had no gui only a console. now i run (sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop), to get all missing dependancies but still when kubuntu loads i only get a konsole (where i enter credentials). what can i do?
<Morgan1> i came here looking for a bit of help with ubuntu,
<vinnl> Error, this is a Xubuntu channel, you're probably looking for #kubuntu
<Morgan1> lol opps sorry :-[
<vinnl> Morgan1, heh, and you're looking for #ubuntu i suppose :)
<Morgan1> lol yeah thanks
<ldez> So vinnl.. you said you had something similar to this happen before.. I'm thinking maybe does xfce recognize that a /home partition is full and move some config files on to an available partition? Because i've tried deleting my .config and .cache but it keeps redrawing the same broken panel.. so I'm thinking maybe its being stored else where also?
<xylox> hi, i want to share file using samba, when i connect from win it says the shared folder is not accessible, because i don't have the permissions, any suggestions please
<xylox> i tried to modify permissions with thunar but when i modify anything it just reverse without applying the changes
<vinnl> ldez, I don't think so... Have you logged out and back in after you deleted those folders? Also, which version of Xubuntu are you using?
<ldez> 9.10, and yes.
<xylox> i'm using xubuntu 8.04
<vinnl> xylox, what steps have you taken to share the folder?
<ldez> xylox: you might need to change permissions as root? if you are just an unpriveleged user, the changes might not take.
<vinnl> Oh wait, the panel doesn't yet store its configuration in xfconf I suppose
<xylox> vinnl, in the share folders wizard, add the folder i wanted to share
<vinnl> Hmm :S
<xylox> vinnl, then iadded smb user with smbpasswd
<xylox> ldez, im opening thunar as root and then click properties on the folder, that should open as root right?
<ldez> Aye
<xylox> ldez, dont know why it keeps reversing changes
<ldez> Reversing changes seems to be in the air today.. grrrr xfce..
<psicobra> hi all i have just done a fresh install of 9.10 but the max resolution i can get is 800x600 i have an intel graphics card running on a 32" lcd TV max res 1360x768
<vinnl> !resolution
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<vinnl> psicobra, try checking https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<psicobra> thanks vinnl i looked there already but to be honest i didn't really understand what it was trying to tell me
<vinnl> psicobra, what part didn't you get?
<psicobra> i did the xrandr command witch gave me
<psicobra> Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 800 x 600, maximum 2048 x 2048
<psicobra> VGA1 connected 800x600+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 0mm x 0mm
<psicobra>    800x600        60.3*
<psicobra>    640x480        59.9
<psicobra> so i tried xrandr --output LVDS --mode 1024x768 and nothing happened
<vinnl> psicobra, did you prefix it with "sudo"?
<psicobra> no
<vinnl> Perhaps you could try that
<psicobra> still nothing
<vinnl> Hmm :S
<psicobra> i looked at this xrandr --addmode S-video 800x600
<psicobra> i am not using s-video
<vinnl> Well, I don't really understand that page either. I'd wait around here for a bit until someone reads this who does
<psicobra> it is vga
<psicobra> so how would i change it
<Err0r> hi is there a repair function in ubuntu livecd? or whats the command to install nvidia driver or even the generic driver for gpu via terminal?
<Err0r> xubuntu i mean
<vinnl> What kind of repair function?
<vinnl> And you can install things using "sudo apt-get install <packagename>"
<Err0r> vinnl : i kinda damaged my nvidia driver
<Err0r> and i want to switch to generic
<Err0r> also i would like a check of my system so see if any default libs are missing
<Err0r> is any such command?
<Err0r> (compared i mean to the installation)
<vinnl> If you run "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop" from the command line then you should have everything that's required
<Err0r> ok
<Err0r> cool
<Err0r> how do i remove my nvidia proprietary drivers
<Err0r> in general
<Err0r> so i can switch back to the generic one?
<vinnl> If you know the package names you can remove and install them with apt-get
<Err0r> vinnl : so i must delete nvidia
<Err0r> packages
<vinnl> Err0r, and install the generic ones
<vinnl> You can search which you need at packages.ubuntu.com
<ldez> psicobra: Try looking in your /boot/grub/menu.lst and find the line that corresponds to the operating system you boot from... Check and see if it has a "vga=" parameter in it
<ldez> There should be a table or something I believe in menu.lst that can tell you a code to put after vga= to correspond to a given resolution
<ldez> Maybe that could kick it out of S-Video "mode" and in to realizing it should be vga
<Err0r> does anyone know how can i remove by konsole the nvidia drivers i got from their site (it was a bin i installed with sh command)
<Lazure> hello, i am running xubuntu as a guest in virtualbox. i created a secondary .vdi harddisk file and formatted it with GParted to ext4. i did sudo mount -t ext4 /dev/sdb1 /media/datadisk to mount it.
<Lazure> however, it refuses to let me drag any files to it or save to it
<Lazure> what do i have to do to enable write capabilities to a new drive like that?
<slow-motion> hi
<Err0r> IS THERE A WAY TO GO BACK TO MY DEFAULT GENERIC GPU DRIVER?
<dbdii407> Guys. I'm having a problem with xUbuntu 9.10. The mouse will stop clicking objects on the desktop after a while.
<valdu55> Hello. I want edit my menu
<valdu55> "Start" menu
<vinnl> valdu55, Xubuntu 9.04 or higher?
<valdu55> file:///etc/xdg/xubuntu/menus/xfce-applications.menu , i edited this file and now i see Double Help and i want not see "About"
<valdu55> Karmic
<valdu55> Other items are OK.
<vinnl> valdu55, http://wiki.xfce.org/howto/customize-menu
<valdu55> oh nice.
<vinnl> Would be even nicer if you could do it graphically ;-) But that's coming :)
<valdu55> :) Edit files, its no problem
<valdu55> Need just edit files in usr/share/applications/ and then is all OK
<valdu55> OK thamks
<valdu55> BB i go sleep
<valdu55> Good night
<jarbas> hi. I'm sure this is a beginner question (because I am one) but I got confused while reading some articles.
<jarbas> I've mounted a fat32 partition /dev/sda3 ,  to store Virtual box files and other data,
<jarbas> dev/sda3            3188        4864    13470502+   b  W95 FAT32
<jarbas> with command:
<jarbas> # sudo mount -t vfat -o iocharset=utf8,umask=000 /dev/sda3 /media/z
<jarbas> How can I have that partition to mount automatically on boot and give me rights to use it?
<vinnl> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<vinnl> jarbas, see above :)
<jarbas> vinnl, what should I do? (regarding the above)
<vinnl> jarbas, read those websites :)
<jarbas> well, I did it. That's why I came here as a last resort to clarify my doubts
<aeonoris> I'm attempting to enable graphics acceleration on my netbook, but I can't find the xorg.conf file (normally in /etc/X11/).  I am running Karmic.
<vinnl> aeonoris, it's not really used anymore, Xorg now autoconfigures, or something.
<vinnl> jarbas, oh, then someone more knowledgeable of /etc/fstab should drop by
<aeonoris> vinnl, so there's no way to edit what is enabled and what isn't?
<jarbas> vinnl, tks. ( on the page: "A range of free support options are also available from the Ubuntu Community, including forums, IRC channels and mailing lists." )
<vinnl> aeonoris, yes, only if you have a guide that uses that file it might need to be updated, or something. I'm not exactly sure. Wait, perhaps ubottu knows
<vinnl> !xorg.conf
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<vinnl> Hmm :S
<vinnl> jarbas, yeah, but not everybody watches this channel constantly :)
<vinnl> So perhaps someone will read your question in a while
<jarbas> i know :)
<jarbas> thanks
<_Pete_> jarbas: that hand made mount works good?
<_Pete_> the same added to fstab would be:
<_Pete_> /dev/sda3   /media/z   iocharset=utf8,umask=000   0  0
<jarbas> _Pete_,  yes
<jarbas> i'm trying this approach: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1191085&highlight=mount+partition+fat32+at+boot
<st4n> Hi, I'm installing an old PC with xubuntu, all is working fine, but sound does not works. the mixer works (if I rise the volume, I can hear some parasites in the headphone), but no sound when I play a cd
<vinnl> st4n, only when you play a CD? You can hear e.g. sounds with movies? Which application are you using to listen to CDs?
<st4n> vinnl: hum, I'm starting the old pc, wait 3 mn plz, I'm using the default music app of xubuntu
<jarbas> _Pete_, well I think the problem is/was I've mounted the partition on filesystem (/MEDIA) and not under /HOME
<st4n> vinnl: maybe I sould try to play a mp3?
<vinnl> st4n, yeah or an audio file from /usr/share/example-content
<_Pete_> jarbas: what matters that the mountpoint dir exists = /media/z in your case
<st4n> vinnl: ok, I'll try that (the pc still has not booted :)
<jarbas> _Pete_,  i thought so... but anyway, I need to work now on the command for fstab
<_Pete_> you mean editor?
<_Pete_> sudo nano /etc/fstab
<_Pete_> should be easy enough
<jarbas> _Pete_, to mount on boot. probably will do the trick
<jarbas> _Pete_, btw, that directory exists and Virtualbox worked fine. --- until a reboot I made and everything is now ONLY under root privileges
<_Pete_> jarbas: so it's mounted /media/z but only root can write?
<jarbas> yes _Pete_
<_Pete_> try to chmod 777 /media/z
<_Pete_> if that help
<jarbas> ok :)
<jarbas> _Pete_, it accepted the command but still not showing folders/files. maybe on a reboot? (sorry to bother you)
<_Pete_> dunno
<jarbas> it's ok, I'll keep trying until this turn out to be a toaster machine or something :)
<Person[a]> hi
#xubuntu 2009-11-08
<Person[a]> could anybody with karmik koala tell me if has this file: $HOME/.config/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml/xfce4-power-manager.xml??? because I am having problems with xfce4-power-manager
<Person[a]> thanks
<capletonX> hey, does anyone know if two-finger scroll is possible with xubuntu?
<Sysi> yes it's
<capletonX> Do you know how I could do it?
<capletonX> haha, and Hello!
<Sysi> have you checked mouse settings?
<capletonX> i've been trying to make sense of all the info online...   yeah, under settings>mouse it's not there
<capletonX> I also tried adding this to my Xorg.conf
<capletonX> Section "InputDevice"
<capletonX> 	Identifier	"Synaptics Touchpad"
<capletonX> 	Driver		"synaptics"
<capletonX> 	Option		"SendCoreEvents"	"true"
<capletonX> 	Option		"Device"		"/dev/psaux"
<capletonX> 	Option		"Protocol"		"auto-dev"
<capletonX> 	Option		"HorizScrollDelta"	"0"
<capletonX> 	Option		"VertTwoFingerScroll"	"1"
<capletonX> 	Option		"HorizTwoFingerScroll"	"1"
<capletonX> EndSection
<Sysi> !02:25 < capletonX> IOptionII"VertTwoFingerScroll"I"1"
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Sysi> hum, wat
<Sysi> !info gsynaptics
<ubottu> gsynaptics (source: gsynaptics): configuration tool for Synaptics touchpad driver of X server. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.16-2 (karmic), package size 43 kB, installed size 416 kB
<capletonX> ha, okay so when i run gsynaptics, I do not see an option for two finger scroll.  Under "scrolling" there is vertical, horizontal, and circular, then "on and edge" configuration
<capletonX> Maybe my Samsung N120 can't do two-finger scroll?  :-/
<Sysi> i guess that's possible
<capletonX> When I do "synclient -l" there are two lines that read
<capletonX> <ubottu> gsynaptics (source
<capletonX> oops
<capletonX>     VertTwoFingerScroll     = 0
<capletonX>     HorizTwoFingerScroll    = 0
<capletonX> So i thought that meant it was possible, just not enabled.  Do you recommend anywhere else for me to check to see if it would be possible?
<[ELF]sh4rm4> hi... i like the screen-profiles introduced in 9.04, but the clock nags me due to updateing every second im unable to scroll up in a ssh session
<[ELF]sh4rm4> is there a way to turn off the clock displayed ?
<Tonno> hi  to all
<hardbop200> wow, I'm trying out xubuntu for the first time tonight, so far *very* impressed.
<hardbop200> ...and a big thank-you for not installing pulseaudio ;)
<Lycus> So, is this support-only, or also off-topic discussion?
<edruid> hello
<edruid> I somehow managed to make my escape key do "FocusOut" - "FocusIn" rather than "KeyPressed" - "KeyReleased".
<edruid> Does anyone hava a guess what I did and how to fix it?
<edruid> I have been editing my ~/.config/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml/xfce4-keyboard-shortcuts.xml file if that helps.
<jean85> hi alll
<jean85> am not able to install packages.. anybody help!!
<dm_synck> How are you installing - Synaptic or command line ?
<jean85> its not working in both....
<dm_synck> Any error messages from "apt-get" ?
<jean85> no am getting Sub-process /var/lib/dpkg/available no such file or directory
<aigon> what program i have to download to unpack rar file?
<_Pete_> rar?
<_Pete_> aigon: sudo apt-get install rar
<_Pete_> after that: rar x <yourwarez>.rar
<slow-motion> hi
<messiah> hello, i have problems setting my static ip
<messiah> i have tryed writting some lines in the file interfaces and it works, but when i turn off and turn on my computer i don't have internet anymore
<messiah> i can't click in APPLY in NM although i write everything right
<messiah> (;_;)
<subspider> are you using a router messiah
<subspider> ??
<messiah> yes
<messiah> wi-fi
<subspider> yea
<subspider> ok
<messiah> is in the living room
<subspider> i think if you configure it he can give you the static ip you want
<subspider> normally
<subspider> if you are conected you use 192.168.1.1 or 192.168.1.254
<messiah> everyone can do that directly in NM next to the clock, why not me? or editing the file interfaces (anyway this worked, but just until i turn off my computer)
<subspider> messiah have you done these http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-ubuntu-linux-convert-dhcp-network-configuration-to-static-ip-configuration.html
<subspider> i've done and it always work
<messiah> subspider, yes dude, exactly the same tuto... and it works until i turn off computer,but when i turn on.... no way
<messiah> i have to delete what i write there, because i don't have internet...
<subspider> hm when you turn of did you save your session??
<messiah> i save the file and also restart networking and it works
<messiah> then... no way
<subspider> strange
<Freewillie> Hello
<messiah> (;_;)
<subspider> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Freewillie> I want to change my login screen, but i don't know how.
<Freewillie> What should I do?
<messiah> am depressed... i need to do that, and i can't do it since yesterday
<messiah> i should stay in my windows virus lol
<Freewillie> I already downloaded a nice login screen from xfce-look.org
<Freewillie> I know i am not very experienced
<subspider> i think it's easier configuring router and more efficient
<Freewillie> That's why i am here
<subspider> ok
<messiah> subspider, how can i do that
<messiah> but i am using sometims 3 computers
<subspider> yea that's no problem
<subspider> messiah go to you brwoser
<subspider> and type 192.168.1.1
<messiah> yes
<messiah> yes
<subspider> and login
<messiah> yes
<subspider> then you should have some way to configure
<subspider> almost avery router have that
<subspider> i think it's called static routting
<messiah> yes
<messiah> static route
<messiah> i found it
<messiah> now?
<Freewillie> Hello, Can anyone help me with my problem? I want to change my login screen to one from xfce-look.org. Can anyone tell me how?
<messiah> subspider, are you there?:D
<Freewillie> I gues nobody can help me:(
<messiah> Freewillie, i advice you to ask it in #ubuntu
<messiah> there are more ppl there
<Freewillie> Why?
<messiah> more ppl
<Freewillie> ok but do they know something about my problem there because im using xfce?
<subspider> no if u using xubuntu it have to be here
<Sysi> Freewillie: it's an issue of gdm
<subspider> just wait you are two i'm just one
<subspider> yes
<subspider> thnks Sysi
<Sysi> gnome also uses it
<Freewillie> ok
<messiah> subspider, i am where you told me, i have some fields to fill in, but no one says "IP" just network, mask ....
<Sysi> that was so easy in earlier versions, not in karmic :/
<subspider> messiah you have to see in router witch one is you pc and chage to satic then associete to you mac for each router is diferent
<subspider> hm maybe you router can't make that
<Freewillie> Routers? cool!
<subspider> messiah try these
<subspider> http://softsolder.wordpress.com/2009/03/25/xubuntu-install-tweaks-setting-a-static-ip-in-xubuntu-810/
<messiah> subspider, i can't see the mac adresses int he router config
<subspider> forget it
<Freewillie> But, is there not an easy way to set an other loginscreen? Just like setting themes?
<subspider> just try linux
<messiah> subspider,  hahahahahha... i follow that link?
<subspider> yes
<messiah> subspider, i have karmic koala, i don't have ethernet
<messiah> in ifconfig i have "lo" "wlan0" and "wmaster0"
<subspider> yes wireless
<subspider> the only diference is the interface
<messiah> let's try this :D thank you dude
<subspider> like for him
<messiah> sorry
<subspider> he is using eth0 you shlud see witch is your wireless interface
<messiah> i must get down my wlan0??? but if i do so, how will i download what it says?
<messiah> my wireless interface is wlan0
<subspider> ok
<messiah> i must get down my wlan0??? but if i do so, how will i download what it says?
<subspider> first you donwload then you do it like following tuto
<messiah> ok
<messiah> please, don't go too far away :P
<messiah> subspider, sorry, my english... "to get rid of" means delete or install?
<Freewillie> delete
<messiah> ^^ thanks
<messiah> these are DNS? Make /etc/resolv.conf look like this:
<messiah> nameserver 208.67.222.222
<messiah> nameserver 208.67.220.220
<messiah> i must write there my DNS's?
<Person[a]> i
<Person[a]> hi
<Freewillie> But can no one else help me? I thougt it was a very simple problem
<messiah> hello persona, are you spaniard?
<Person[a]> I am
<Freewillie> But i think if even 72 other persons don't know what it is I have a serious problem
<Person[a]> (although my email comes after a swedish film messiah
<messiah> http://softsolder.wordpress.com/2009/03/25/xubuntu-install-tweaks-setting-a-static-ip-in-xubuntu-810/ in this tuto, the resolv file, are they the DNS's???
<Freewillie> My problem is, I don't know how to change the login screen
<Freewillie> I hope someone knowś how i should do it
<subspider> i search for it Freewillie
<subspider> just wait
<Freewillie> Ok, thanks
<Freewillie> I already changed my theme and bootscreen
<messiah> i can't understand the part of resolv.conf and talks about "OpenDNS"
<subspider> freewillie give me the link where yo download yours
<Person[a]> messiah, , yes they are the DNS
<messiah> i must write my own DNS or that ones from OpenDNS?
<Freewillie> ok, 2 secs
<messiah> my own DNS = my ISP company, the ones i see in my windows netbook
<Freewillie> xfce-look.org
<Freewillie> Should I give the direct URL?
<Freewillie> http://xfce-look.org/content/show.php/Xubuntu-Noir+GDM+Login+Theme?content=87954
<Person[a]> messiah, I use the ones provided by my ISP and haven't had any problem so far
<messiah> which are better? ^^
<Person[a]> the ones provided by your ISP, I gess
<messiah> ok, i must follow the tuto, hope see you later ;)
<Person[a]> the "windows ones"
<Freewillie> subspider, can I make in my user folder make a folder with the name .login? and paste the folder with files in it?
<Freewillie> Just like .themes?
<subspider> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1265037
<subspider> your soluution is there
<subspider> freewillie
<Freewillie> ok
<Freewillie> Firefox hangs:(
<Freewillie> subSpider, Thank you very much
<subspider> it worked??
<subspider> freewillie
<Freewillie> I don't know yet but it looks like the solution
<subspider> yes
<Freewillie> I am going to log off en check it out
<subspider> it looks but for me it's not working
<Freewillie1> Subspider: There happend something, but not what i was expected to happen. But I will check it out and ask if I can't solve it by myself
<subspider> freewillie i don't have a pulgin folder did you make yours
<subspider> not pulgin sorry theme
<Freewillie1> theme? in the gdm folder? Yes, it was already there
<subspider> lol
<subspider> i don't have it
<Freewillie1> OK, that's weird
<Freewillie1> but i have to log off
<Freewillie1> so you will see mee in a sec again
<Freewillie1> SubSpider; It works!!
<Freewillie1> thank you very much
<subspider> lol
<subspider> ok nice
<subspider> hahaha to me i can't find tha folder hehehe
<subspider> so
<subspider> you're welcome
<Freewillie1> Have you installed gdm?
<subspider> no lol
<subspider> now i hae the folder
<Freewillie1> nice
<Freewillie1> It was nice talking with you but i have to go now
<Freewillie1> So bye
<Freewillie> Good Evening
<Freewillie> Subspider; The login screen works great, I've modified it a bit.
<boris_> hi, i have a trivial question: change the capslock to a control on xubuntu 9.10. xmodmap works, but i don't know how to make the effect permament
<boris_> or where should i put a command i want to be executed every time i log in? .profile?
<likemindead> Sorry, boris_ I'm not sure. :-\
<boris_> not sure about what exactly?
<likemindead> The answers you seek.
<boris_> i mean, it used to be easy: you add a line in .bashrc, or .bash_profile, or something similar, and it works. not anymore. and xfce does not have a keyboard settings panel like gnome to let me do this stupid capslock to control from the gui
<boris_> it seemed to work alright for a while, when it was in .profile, but it does not work anymore. why i don't know. i also can't seem to figure out if .profile is the right place. i tried adding a command to be executed on startup using the session and startup settings, but it doesn't work either.
<boris_> and i googled long enough, i feel really stupid for not being able to figure out how to do something as trivial
<likemindead> Using Karmic, boris_ ?
<slow-motion> n8
<boris_> yes, 9.10
#xubuntu 2010-11-08
<blue_anna> how do I get changes to the keyboard layouts stick?
<blue_anna> like in the panel plugin,  I change the "Change layout option:" to both shift keys, but then it reverts. And the Keyboard layouts listed there are the system global ones even though I deselected "Use system defaults" in the keyboard preferences for Xfce4
<aJynks> hi guys
<aJynks> I am a new xubuntu user and was hopeing to get some new guy questions answered....
<aJynks> 1) I ama trying to get audio though my HDMI cable to use a HD TV as a monitor.... but can not seam to do so
<aJynks> I have read some threads and they say to update my nvidia drivers and also update ALSA...  is that correct and if so how do I do that?
<dr4c4n> step 1) do you have an nvidia card?
<dr4c4n> step 2) something useful in ubuntu is called
<dr4c4n> sound bug audio
<dr4c4n> oops, I meant ubuntu-bug audio
<aJynks> yea i have a nvidia card
<aJynks> i do not know about ubuntu-bug audio.. what is that and how do I use it?
<dr4c4n> aJynks: can I pm (private message) u (so other people can use the forum to ask questions)?
<aJynks> sure
<Balsaq> good evening xubunters
<dr4c4n> good evening
<aJynks> guys.. how can I make sure I have the lattest drivers installed in xubuntu
<aJynks> all the threads on ubuntufourms talk about menu iotems that are not in the most recent release
<aJynks> *latest NVIDIA drivers
<Balsaq> u could go to nvidia website
<aJynks> but how can i tell what driver is installed at the moment?
<aJynks> like all the threads say go "applications/system/hardware drivers
<aJynks> but that is not in my menu
<Balsaq> run this in terminal         lsmod
<aJynks> (fresh install of xubuntu)
<Balsaq> and     jockey-gtk
<Balsaq> when u did the fresh install did u see xubuntu telling u to use the restricted driver? and did u choose it?
<aJynks> no
<aJynks> as in no i didn't see that
<aJynks> i used the desktop iso
<Balsaq> so maybe in your case there isnt one
<Balsaq> so it sound slike you are running the one provided by buntu
<aJynks> jockey-gtk searched for drivers and opened the same window that opens when clicking applications/system/addition drivers
<aJynks> the other command sorta listed a ton of stuff
<aJynks> I am trying to get sound working though my hdmi cable, the threads I am reading say I need to update my nvidia drivers and alsa
<aJynks> I just do not seam to know how to do this
<aJynks> Like i can not tell if the nvidia drivers are the current ones or not
<Balsaq> checking on that...
<Balsaq> i will log out of windows and into buntu
<ubuXubu> hmm it spells it our for me in lsmod
<ubuXubu> but still cant tell the driver itself
<aJynks> hmmm
<aJynks> ok, lets assume I have the latest version I suppose
<aJynks> as applications/system/additional drivers - lists my nvida drivers with (current / recommended)
<aJynks> (that was from the jockey-gtk command u gave me)
<ubuXubu> well i would hope it is
<aJynks> lol
<aJynks> ok I am updating medibuntu from the shell command on the wiki - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<aJynks> ubuXubu, how do I update or check for update ALAS?
<ubuXubu> synaptic
<ubuXubu> syst>admin>synaptic
<aJynks> then just search for alas?
<ubuXubu> reload>mark all upgrades>
<ubuXubu> and hit apply
<ubuXubu> then u can go to
<ubuXubu> applications>ubuntu software mgr
<ubuXubu> and use the search bar to find stuff
<aJynks> ok it ticked some boxes but the apply button is stull greyed out
<ubuXubu> cos u just installed
<aJynks> (I really aprecite your help man  thank you)
<ubuXubu> and prolly did all updates
<aJynks> so alas is uptodate?
<ubuXubu> i did it now too and apply is grey cos i am all up to date at the moment
<ubuXubu> well your OS is
<ubuXubu> so now when u  use ubuntu software center u know its all it can be
<ubuXubu> or when u search in synaptic
<ubuXubu> sometimes i dont know the name of wut i am looking for and i just keep typing in stuff till i find it
<ubuXubu> so all your OS and software packages are up to date
<aJynks> yea sorry none of this seams to be helping
<ubuXubu> wut is your goal right now
<aJynks> to get hdmi audio working
<aJynks> I am pretty sure I need to update alsa
<aJynks> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6589810
<aJynks> I was going to use this script
<ubuXubu> Download the ALSA modules
<ubuXubu> - Compile the modules
<ubuXubu> - Change your  /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base file
<ubuXubu> - Remove the installer files
<ubuXubu> - Reboot the PC
<aJynks> so do not use that script?
<aJynks> use symnantic/
<aJynks> ?
<ubuXubu> dunno, just read that on the net
<ubuXubu> let me ask my buddy
<ubuXubu> too me, if u have alsa installed, and your system is up to date then alsa is uptodate
<ubuXubu> yeah aJynks u may as well try any script u can find on the net cos canonical doent update alsa
<aJynks> ok
<aJynks> I found a wiki that has instructions
<aJynks> i think might work
<aJynks> trying now
<aJynks> but it is for some custom os thatn uses ubuntu lite as the base called xbmc
<aJynks> but i think as it uses ubuntu... the same fix should work... ?
<aJynks> http://wiki.xbmc.org/?title=HOW-TO_set_up_HDMI_audio_on_nVidia_GeForce_G210,_GT220,_or_GT240
<Jyujinkai> Hey guys,,, I am terribly stuck tryign ot get sound to go though my HDMI cable in xubuntu... can anyone help me with this?
<Sysi> what graphics card?
<Sysi> i guess you need pulseaudio, thus pavucontrol
<Jyujinkai> Sysi, i installed pulse audio but no help
<Jyujinkai> in the configeration tab it says there is no hardware
<blackrock> Hello, how do you add keyboard layout change shortcut?
<Rakko> Where does xubuntu write its GUI theme settings?
<Rakko> I can't find a gtkrc anywhere except in ~/.gimp-2.6
<Sysi> default themes are located to /usr/share/themes
<Rakko> where are my own theme settings stored?
<Rakko> like when I change them in Settings Manager -> Appearance
<Rakko> and also, if I want to create a theme for myself, where would I put it?
<Sysi> settings are mostly in ~/.config/ and other hidden folders
<Sysi> press ctrl h in filemanager
<Rakko> I know
<Sysi> if you create/get theme put it to ~/.themes/
<Sysi> you need to create that folder
<Rakko> OK, I just did that for the heck of it. Let's see if Appearance picks it up :)
<Rakko> Hmm, the thing I put in there isn't showing up.
<Rakko> oh, wait
<Rakko> yep, it worked :) thanks
<Rakko> xubuntu and xfce are awesome
<Sysi> melikes
<Rakko> night
<Rakko> now I have MurrinaStormCloudSilver back
<Rakko> I wonder why they took it out
<Rakko> night
<Jyujinkai> Hey guys,,, I am terribly stuck tryign ot get sound to go though my HDMI cable in xubuntu... can anyone help me with this?
<Rakko> sorry, it's me again :)
<Rakko> I got my caps lock and ctrl swapped when I'm logged in, but I don't remember how to enable it for the login screen
<Rakko> or for the VTs. could someone point me in the right direction?
<Jyujinkai> dose "aplay --version" give you the version of alas play you are using?
<lukinfore> hi
<lukinfore> anyone knows where notes plugin store it content?
<charlie-tca> yes, ~/.local/share/notes/Notes
<lukinfore> charlie-tca, thanks
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
 * likemindead is excited about Xfce 4.8 dropping. :D
<Sysi> pre 1
<likemindead> What's the consensus among Xubuntu users about Ubuntu going to Unity?
<Sysi> the regular-not-netbook too?
<charlie-tca> yup
<charlie-tca> Ubuntu will use unity instead of gnome-shell
<Sysi> very interesting
<Sysi> i've alvays hated gnome, but i dislike many features in unity
<Sysi> some features in it are great
<likemindead> I think they should've gone with Xfce from the beginning. It's sooo good. Love it.
<Sysi> xfce is kinda special
<Sysi> i'm a bad person, desktop is now kde
<likemindead> :::gasp:::
<Sysi> that's fun, most xfce-guys hate kde
<charlie-tca> isn't tat why there are choices?
<charlie-tca> s/tat/that
<likemindead> True dat.
<Sysi> exactly (but my opinions are bit odd)
<likemindead> I tried Kubuntu for one 6-month cycle, I think it was 7.10 or so.
<likemindead> Came back to Xfce, as always. :D
<Sysi> old kde was just horrible
<Sysi> 4-series.. so much features
<Sysi> i think going from windows to osx feels like xfce → kde
<likemindead> I like the simplicity of Xfce, though. I strip it down to just what I like. What features are you enjoying with KDE?
<Sysi> exept on linux you'll always have same functionality on terminal, and choises
<Sysi> i like fullscreen taskswitch, eyecandy, and workspace switches
<Sysi> and now i've learned to use it's settings
<foret_> Hello, everyone. Did anyone face a problem of inability to change zoom in netbeans? OS: xubuntu 10.10, DE: xfce4. Tried Ctrl+MouseWheel
<chudy_michef> Hi. I've just installed Xubuntu (Lucid Lynx) on my old Compaq - apparently successfully. Except that it won't boot - just hangs, black screen, silent hard drive. Can anyone help??
<charlie-tca> Hold shift to get the grub menu. Then edit the boot line to remove "quiet splash". If that fails, try replacing "quiet splash" with "nomodeset". These are one-time boot edits.
<charlie-tca> see if it helps
<chudy_michef> charlie-tca: thanks I'm just going to try that
<chudy_michef> charlie-tca: hang on - hold shift from where to get the grub menu?
<charlie-tca> right after the bios check when starting the computer
<chudy_michef> charlie-tca: pressing shift didn't seem to do anything. is there another way I can get into a place where I can edit the boot line?
<charlie-tca> no, unfortunately. You have to hold the right shift, maybe on that one. Don't tap shift, but hold it down
<charlie-tca> You should/might see a small white square at the bottom of the screen at the right moment, but it is not always visible
<chudy_michef> charlie-tca: okay I'm going to try again. I'll hold the right shift down from the moment the machine switches on.
<charlie-tca> won't work
<charlie-tca> has to after bios checks so that the keyboard is active.
<chudy_michef> charlie-tca: okay
<chudy_michef> charlie-tca: aha, got it!
<charlie-tca> yes, it is a pain in the posterior part
<chudy_michef> charlie-tca: it's giving me four options now - Ubuntu, Ubuntu (recovery mode), then a couple of things called memory test
<charlie-tca> hit e on the first line to edit it.
<charlie-tca> arrow down to the line that ends in "quiet splash"
<charlie-tca> hit end to get to the end of the line, then backspace carefully to remove them. do not backspace over ro /
<charlie-tca> Then hit Ctrl+x to boot
<chudy_michef> charlie-tca: okay...
<chudy_michef> charlie-tca: hm, the screen's gone black again and the hard disk's silent. I'll try putting in 'nomodeset' where 'quiet splash' was
<charlie-tca> give it a minute. It should show any errors
<charlie-tca> It goes blank right away?
<chudy_michef> no. there were a few screens of text that scrolled past very quickly. then it went blank
<charlie-tca> okay. Try the nomodeset then
<chudy_michef> Same again. Last thing on those screens of text was 'Running /scripts/init-bottom'. Then blank, then 'Starting Apparmor profiles', then blank. That's where I am now!
<charlie-tca> hmm, you can try the recovery menu next. run clean and run fix broken update
<charlie-tca> Then you probably have to restart again
<chudy_michef> okay so I guess I need to switch off, then restart with the install disk in the drive to get the recovery menu??
<charlie-tca> nope
<charlie-tca> second entry in the grub menu
<chudy_michef> okay
<chudy_michef> I'm in the grub menu now. Do I press enter to boot that option, or e to edit it?
<charlie-tca> enter
<chudy_michef> okay. I've selected 'clean' and pressed enter. I can't see an option like 'fix broken update'
<charlie-tca> update packages or fix broken anything?
<chudy_michef> there's 'repair broken packages' - I'll try that
<charlie-tca> that's it
<charlie-tca> then clean again
<charlie-tca> then continue
<chudy_michef> It says it's 'Checking battery state...' The cursor is blinking but apart from that it's not doing much else. Any ideas??
<charlie-tca> Ctrl+F1 ; Ctrl+Alt+Del to restart, see if it works now
<charlie-tca> and the only other thing I got is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/BlankScreen
<chudy_michef> Argh - same again. I got the 'Ubuntu' screen with the logo, then it went black.
<charlie-tca> try that troubleshooting page. and maybe ask in #ubuntu-x
<charlie-tca> if you can't login from there, you can boot into recovery mode and pick the last option, I think it is. root promp
<chudy_michef> Thanks for that wiki page - it seems to describe exactly what's happening. I'm just reading the workarounds.
<chudy_michef> But yes, there was an option like open the root directory at the command line
<chudy_michef> (What would I do if I took that option?)
<charlie-tca> Sometimes that is the only place you can login. It should be similar to a terminal prompt, except you are in root at that time
<charlie-tca> something like ubuntu@ubuntu:
<chudy_michef> OKay I'll try that - I'll get back to you in a minute when I've seen what happens.
<chudy_michef> Okay I picked the 'Drop to root shell prompt' option. I've got a prompt like this: root@myname:~#
<charlie-tca> That is the root user. You can do anything there, and do not need sudo in front of commands. Be careful with it
<chudy_michef> Okay. Wiki page says I should type 'sudo /etc/X11/xorg.conf' - do you mean I should type that without 'sudo'?
<chudy_michef> (sorry to ask what's probably a silly question - but you did say I should be careful!!)
<charlie-tca> yup
<charlie-tca> you don't need sudo at that prompt, since being root means it is automatically there. On the other hand, it won't hurt anything
<chudy_michef> Okay... I'm looking at some kind of text editor, seems to have a file called xorg.conf open. But the page is blank apart from the top line and a couple of lines of options at the bottom. Wiki says to change the Device section but there's no option called device.
<charlie-tca> type it in, just as shown in the wiki. do not tab, use space instead
<charlie-tca> Then use Ctrl+O to save the file and Ctrl+X to exit the editor
<charlie-tca> Caps do matter with those commands
<chudy_michef> okay... I'm back at that root prompt now.
<chudy_michef> following restart instructions on wiki
<charlie-tca> good
<chudy_michef> Okay, well at least I'm getting somewhere: there's a window in the middle of the screen saying "Ubuntu is running in low-graphics mode. The following error was encountered. You may need to update your configuration to solve this. (EE) Problem parsing the config file (EE) Error parsing the config file'
<chudy_michef> The config file is what I just edited, right??
<chudy_michef> It's giving me a few options: Run Ubuntu in low-graphics mode for just one session, Reconfigure graphics, Troubleshoot the error, Exit to console log-in, Restart X.
<charlie-tca> Well, try low-graphics for one session
<charlie-tca> yup, you just edited the file, and it doesn't like that mode, but if it works...
<chudy_michef> Okay!!! SOmething's working. I logged in. Wow. So this is Linux. Graphics looks fine from here.
<charlie-tca> That would be the ", although the resolution might be quite wrong." part
<chudy_michef> I can live with this resolution, although it will be annoying to have to get those error messages every time.
<charlie-tca> Anytime it asks that now, tell it you will run in low-graphics mode, at least for a little bit.
<Thermi> gn8 going to bed
<chudy_michef> Thanks very much, charlie-tca. I doubt there's anything I can do in return, but I feel I owe you one.
<lighta> hi guys, can we attribuate a specific processor for a process in unix ? if yes how ?
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<charlie-tca> Thanks is plenty
<charlie-tca> lighta: don't know
<lighta> ok charlie-tca thx, can you suggest me a place where I can found this ?
<chudy_michef> Then thanks again.
<chudy_michef> Bye
<charlie-tca> umm, not sure, lighta
<charlie-tca> maybe #ubuntu-kernel, but I could be wrong
<lighta> thx i'll try
#xubuntu 2010-11-09
<blue_anna> how do I get changes to the keyboard layouts stick?
<MrEsterhouse> Hello everyone!
<blue_anna> hey MrEsterhouse
<blue_anna> do you know ..
<blue_anna> how do I get changes to the keyboard layouts stick?
<MrEsterhouse> Isn't the setting for that in the xorg setting?
<blue_anna> I was using the panel plugin to quick/switch the language
<MrEsterhouse> Ah...
<blue_anna> but the keyboard model keeps reverting, and the keys to switch languages revert too
<MrEsterhouse> I don't use that option
<blue_anna> since I have an AltGr key, I can't press both alt keys to switch :P
<blue_anna> because there-s only one
<MrEsterhouse> heck I dont know how to set my keyboard model so I can use its features
<blue_anna> ahh, there's the dash
<MrEsterhouse> My question is, how do you change the setting for the splash that says xubuntu be for you get to the login.
<MrEsterhouse> I have a LG 16:9 DVI monitor ever since I installed it that splash seems like it displays in 640x480
<MrEsterhouse> don't be afraid to chime in people.
<blue_anna> MrEsterhouse, Applications -> Settings -> Settings Manager -> Splash Screen .... it should be there
<blue_anna> Session start -> Splash .. I was copy-pasting
<RJ_F1> how can I change the login sound for Xubuntu 10.10?
<MrEsterhouse> not this splash it is all black that just says xubuntu. Everything when you hit alt F2 to go back to command line all the text is low res
<MrEsterhouse> As far as I know there is no login sound for xubuntu
<MrEsterhouse> Im not sure how to enable it, I was told that it isn't an option that can be enabled.
<RJ_F1> in the "login options" or whatever, there is a checkbox that says 'play login sound' and it is checked, but I have no way of changing it?
<MrEsterhouse> Yes I seen that as well. I had asked about that awhile back.
<MrEsterhouse> I don't think that it is completely integrated  in xubuntu.
<RJ_F1> Alright, I guess I just gotta wait for someone to figure it out then.
<MrEsterhouse> one thing I cant seem to get is my nvidia driver to load that I downloaded from there site
<MrEsterhouse> when I run the file it tells me that it cant find the headers
<MrEsterhouse> this happened after I went to 9.10
<MrEsterhouse> Im upgrading to 10.10 as I type, hopfully I can get the driver installed
<maitrey_> hi guys, I have recently purchased second hdd 500 gb seagate sata and it seems to be impossible to connect it in ubuntu (10.10). I've setup bios but I can run only one of those hddsks. It is not recognizing the second as slave. What to do? I guess jumper won't help?
<Kara-No> Is there any way to reset Xfce settings without logging into Xfce?
<Sysi> Kara-No: ctrl alt F5 "rm -rf .config/xfce4"
<Sysi> i still don't like crossposting
<ubuXubu> good morning to all who reside here in the remote binary jungle of Xubuntu
<TheSheep> hi balsaq
<ubuXubu> howdeedoo
<muffinsz> hi
<xubuntu670> gimpbox
<sktx> anyone have a clue how to get the video working on xubuntu lucid? i get audio but no video, even after installing the restricted-extras package...
<Sysi> what video you're watching, with dragon?
<sktx> dragon? no, with vlc... and it's half the videos i watch.
<sktx> i tried with totem too but that works less often than vlc
<Sysi> oh wait, dragon was 10.10 problem :p
<hagenZ> hi. how can i set other resolution of the screen? xrandr command doesnt help and there is no my resolution in the settings window
<charlie-tca> hagenZ: maybe https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution will help with that
<hagenZ> charlie-tca, i have already read it, it didnt help
<charlie-tca> you would need to create or modify /etc/X11/xorg.conf and restart for it to take effect
<charlie-tca> changes made in the file should override defaults
<hagenZ> i see. there is no xorg.conf so i was misleaded
<charlie-tca> That seems to be common. We don't often realize that just creating it will make X use it
<hagenZ> which Identifier i must set? look it up somewhere?
<charlie-tca> Somthing like "Subsection "Display" in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution#Setting%20resolution%20changes%20in%20xorg.conf
<charlie-tca> Modes gives the different resolutions you want to be able to use
<hagenZ> ok i'll check this out
<fumanchu182> First time xubuntu user, giving it a switch from gnome, however I cannot find a way to disable the desktop switcher, i.e. set it to only one desktop so I can then remove the widget.
<Sysi> middle click → remove workspace
<fumanchu182> but I already love that i can have different wallpaper on each monitor as opposed to a gimp hacked wallpaper that spans both
<fumanchu182> I middle click on the switcher and it does nada.
<Sysi> on the desktop
<Sysi> switcher is just switcher :)
<fumanchu182> found it
<fumanchu182> workspaces under xfce settings
<Sysi> i'm not if that middle click action is enabled by default
<fumanchu182> This is quite a neat desktop manager.
<fumanchu182> It is simple but gives me everything I need for my development enviornment
<fumanchu182> err environment
<fumanchu182> I am quite impressed.
<fumanchu182> I think I just found a new desktop manager of choice.
<knome> fumanchu182, nice to hear.
<knome> hey, kids! o/
<Sysi> hey uncle knome! \o
<knome> khihi
<fumanchu182> With using this desktop manager you keep inline with all ubuntu upgrade release dates?
<knome> fumanchu182, yup, xubuntu releases are parallel to ubuntu releases
<fumanchu182> That's good.
<knome> fumanchu182, and all the apps are updated in xubuntu as well, since xubuntu and ubuntu share the repositories
<hagenZ> charlie-tca, i havent 1024x768, only 800x600 max
<hagenZ> yesterday it was, before i installed wine and rebooted
<charlie-tca> I don't anything about wine, but it sounds like it did something wrong
<hagenZ> so i should uninstall wine or there are other variants
<hagenZ> which port is fore ssl here?
<rigved> hi everyone
<rigved> can anyone tell me how close is xubuntu to ubuntu in terms of the look and the applications available
<Sysi> all same application avalable, see screenshots for looks
<charlie-tca> rigved: personnally, I don't think it looks like Gnome. As for applications, you can use all applications that Ubuntu uses.
<charlie-tca> Of course, installing all the same applications means you do use the same resources too
<rigved> Sysi: thanx
<rigved> charlie-tca: thanx. just openoffice.org
<Sysi> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
#xubuntu 2010-11-10
<alantae> hello
<alantae> need some help people ...
<alantae> never mind
<ubuXubu> good morning fishers of code...
<ubuXubu> if u install xubutu and it wont go online then what
<bazhang> ubuXubu, wired or wireless
<ubuXubu> wired
<bazhang> ubuXubu, does ifconfig show eth0
<bazhang> if so, try sudo dhclient eth0
<ubuXubu> thank u brb
<rigved> hi
<rigved> does xubuntu have something similar to the evolution, empathy and a notification area etc.
<TheSheep> rigved: it has notification area, pidgin is the default communicator, mozilla thunderbird is the default mail reader
<maitrey>  Hi, I can't setup the permissions on my fresh formated pendrive. I have gone like one hour through all the chown's and etc. but it doesn't work. It's still mounted only for the root user. someone can help? thanks
<rigved> TheSheep: ok.
<rigved> i have a laptop which can only run ubuntu in low graphics mode. so will i be able to run xubuntu on it in normal mode then?
<maitrey> most probable you'll be running better than in any other distro (maybe except pclos) , but it depends try xubuntu 10.10 I like it a lot. and everything runs flawless.
<TheSheep> rigved: probably not, the drivers for graphics are the same
<rigved> maitrey, TheSheep: thanx for your help
<Dracco> Hello everybody. I was asked to install xubuntu on one of my boss computers. It is a very old peace of junk, but xubuntu handles it. There are only 2 problems I would like to get help with. First, major problem is a little bit odd. While downloading and installing open office suite, when meanwhile i was checking window themes in control panel, computer just logged off. Since then, each time I try to log in, it shows the desktop and logs back off.
<Dracco> When I swap to tty2 console and log in there, attempting to switch back to graphical mode ends up with black screen or sentence "[OK] PulseAudio configured for per-user sessions [OK] *Checking battery state...". What can be done about this? It is a desktop so it has no battery.
<Dracco> *bump*
<psycho_oreos> no xubuntu version used?
<psycho_oreos> s/used/mentioned/
<ubuXubu> just use abiworf open orfice is too much for it
<ubuXubu> abiword
<Dracco> But I cannot even log in
<Dracco> xubuntu version 10.04
<Dracco> fully updated
<psycho_oreos> any dist-upgrades? or version upgrades (i.e. from 9.10 -> 10.04)
<Dracco> nope, fresh install from cd downloaded from ubuntu.com
<ubuXubu> i had 904 in my oldie ...it couldnt handle 1004, let me install it but hung fatally during updates
<Dracco> it worked well with update, juts logged out suddenly while installing ooo
<ubuXubu> but ill bet if u try it on ext3 u will have better luck
<Dracco> hmm, might be ext4 fault?
<ubuXubu> imo...old machines and ext4=issues
<ubuXubu> i could not make buntu run on my oldies in ext4
<ubuXubu> my newer ones yes
<Dracco> well its not that old, 512mb ram and intel pentium 4 2.26ghz
<ubuXubu> mine were 2,4 with 52
<ubuXubu> 512
<ubuXubu> same era dell
<Dracco> and without reinstalling? i want to get rid of it asap
<ubuXubu> i have 2 of those 2.26 also
<ubuXubu> dell gx260
<TheSheep> it sounds more like some problems with X
<TheSheep> Dracco: anything in ~/.xsessionerrors?
<TheSheep> Dracco: also, try running 'df -h' in console to see if you have any free space left on the disk
<Dracco> checking
<Dracco> 16GB left on system partition and 53GB on home partition should be enough
<Dracco> about sessionerrors
<Dracco> quite long notice in the file
<ubuXubu> but the same machine ran 904 perfect
<Dracco> uhm, could it be a window theme fault?
<ubuXubu> all my other dells with 3.4, and 1-4 gb ran run 1004 beautiful.
<TheSheep> Dracco: yes, could be
<Dracco> ok, so how can i change theme or reset it to default over the terminal?
<TheSheep> Dracco: window manager or gtk theme?
<Dracco> window manager
<TheSheep> edit .config/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml/xfwm4.xml
<Dracco> ok gonna try
<TheSheep> you can use nano for that
<Dracco> that i know ;)
<Dracco> ok restarting and hope it will work
<Dracco> works :D
<Dracco> so it was the theme
<Dracco> theme Wildbush
<Dracco> thank you all for your help :)
<TheSheep> glad I could help
<Dracco> :)
<Dracco> now its time to set up samba and return that junk to my boss :D
<Dracco> ok im out to do that :) cya all and once again thank you for your help :)
<crawler> hi, can someone confirm this behavior please?: on a xubuntu 10.10 using deluge 1.3.1 (ppa).  when in deluge, right-clicking a torrent and choosing "Open Folder" in the context menu causes deluge to use 100% cpu until it quits.
<TheSheep> crawler: ppas are not part of the distribution
<TheSheep> crawler: so report the bug to the owner of that ppa
<crawler> TheSheep: thanks, i am doing that right now..i only asked if someone (by chance using the same software version) can confirm.
<TheSheep> ah, sorry
<crawler> no worries, i'm still getting the hang of things :-)
<Gadi> does xubuntu have its own gui for display settings (xrandr), or does it use upstream xfce4's display settings for that?
<Sysi> you can use arandr if xfce's display settings don't work
<Gadi> thanks. I am looking for a good GUI that handles dual monitor layouts but does not have all of the deps as gnome's display settings gui (which is by far the nicest I have seen)
<mnemoc> hi, beside installing xfce4, what do I need to install to an ubuntu 10.10 to Xfce sessions look like xubuntu's ?
<charlie-tca> xubuntu-desktop is the actual package to install everything
<mnemoc> oh, thanks
<charlie-tca> You could then switch between Ubuntu and Xubuntu using "choose session" in the login screen
<mnemoc> if i'm running over NX, what "command" should I run to get "Xubuntu"?
<charlie-tca> I don't know NX myself. I just use "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop"
<mnemoc> i'll install the missing packages, mutilate the home and see what I get when asking for Xfce
<mnemoc> thanks so much
<mnemoc> oh, it changed the gdm theme :p
<mnemoc> uhm... running /usr/share/xubuntu/session.sh (from xubuntu.desktop) I still get a "plain old" xfce, different than when logging in in gdm
<charlie-tca> hm, tried running /usr/bin/xfwm4 & in that session?
<charlie-tca> it's just a guess. I think it has to do with how the session is set up from GMD vs running session.sh
<mnemoc> still get "plain old" xfce
<charlie-tca> someone else might have the answer. We do have a few users around that run from a minimal install
<mnemoc> maybe the difference is that my installation has gnome-ubuntu as default
<mnemoc> the local users of the LTSP are already ranting against the colors of gnome-ubuntu 10.10 :p
<charlie-tca> and I thought that was pretty good color
<mnemoc> maybe "too happy" for them
<charlie-tca> heh
<xubuntu_froob> hey guys need a bit of help killing the Xserver
<charlie-tca> You want it dead?
<xubuntu_froob> yup
<xubuntu_froob> want it dead
<xubuntu_froob> gotta install nvidia binaries
<charlie-tca> can't just install from hardware drivers?
<xubuntu_froob> nope its the new 96 drivers on 10.10
<xubuntu_froob> bug report says the newest ones work
<xubuntu_froob> and they are only available as binary right now -_-
<xubuntu_froob> pain in the arse really...but i want my 3d acceleration
<xubuntu_froob> theres a downgrading to the old Xorg option but i cant find the post that i used last time
<charlie-tca> Easiest way I know is to boot into recovery mode
<xubuntu_froob> ah so recovery will do the trick on not letting Xorg start at all??
<xubuntu_froob> ive killed the damn gdm binary but im still runnin without it
<xubuntu_froob> didnt killall.....but then again
<xubuntu_froob> lemme give this a few more shotts ^_^
<charlie-tca> Usually just boots up to a menu, choosing root gives a text login screen
<xubuntu442> chat during install is fun
<xubuntu442> but how is that possible
<xubuntu442> weird
<Sysi> "through internet"
<xubuntu442> most probably
<jonathan> anyone here?
<charlie-tca> Please ask your question all in one line. All of us are volunteers and will attempt to answer if we know.
<jonathan> How do you change the default programs?
<charlie-tca> Install different applications from the software center, remove the default applications
<jonathan> any alternatives? it tells me if i try to uninstall thunar it will also uninstall xubuntu desktop system
<charlie-tca> Thunar is a basic part of xubuntu. You can instll nautilus or pcfileman, but you will have to change a few things to make them work as default
<jonathan> could you guide me in the right direction, or is it easier just to google it?
<charlie-tca> xubuntu-desktop is a meta-package. It is only required to upgrade to the next release
<charlie-tca> I don't have a good guide, myself.
<jonathan> lol
<jonathan> thanks for the help anyways
<charlie-tca> If the desktop package is removed, it does not break things in the current release
<jonathan> what does the desktop package do?
<charlie-tca> it makes sure all the parts and applications for Xubuntu are installed. Otherwise, you have to install them all manually, and there are many
<jonathan> one more question. can i resize the partition my xubuntu is currently on? i was expecting to be able to install programs on a different hard drive. i know it's possible, but i also heard it's a huge hassel
<charlie-tca> You can resize it using the desktop cd. You can not resize a partition in use at the time
<charlie-tca> programs in linux take a minimal amount of room.
<charlie-tca> I can install a full working Xubuntu desktop with many applications not installed by default in less than 10GB
<jonathan> i still only left 500mb extra on my xubuntu partition, and i am working with a 19.6gb hard drive with windows xp already on it
<charlie-tca> I see. Yes, resizing using the desktop cd would probably be a good option
<charlie-tca> As long as you do not create a new partition, it should work fine. Please backup anything important first, though, including windows
<jonathan> thank you for your help. i'm going to try that now.
<jonathan> thank you for the help. i am now resizing the partition
<jonathan> how do i add desktop shortcuts?
<jonathan> could i have some help please?
<Sysi> be patient
<Sysi> what kind of shortcut?
<jonathan> to an application, like firefox
<Sysi> right click → add launcher
<jonathan> thanks
<jonathan> how do you change the default file browser?
#xubuntu 2010-11-11
<R1cochet> is there a way to grab a git repo if `git clone` command is unable to connect?
<Rakko> Where does Xubuntu keep the list of sessions you can select in gdm?
<Rakko> And what is the command line used for the "Xubuntu session"? It seems to be different from xfce4-session.
<Rakko> found it: /usr/share/xsessions
<Rakko> and /usr/share/xubuntu/session.sh
<Rakko> oh... but that seems to just run xfce4-session again
<Rakko> hi
<Rakko> I still can't figure out how to run the Xubuntu session without going through gdm... anyone able to help?
<Rakko> like from vnc
<Rakko> Also, when I log into a session from gdm the screen flashes briefly. I'd like to find out why, and stop that from happening.
 * ubuXubu peers thru the dense undebrush into the myserious binary jungle known as ... Xubuntu!
<Rakko> hi
<Rakko> night
 * Rakko ponders . o O ( Ubuzela )
<Snakkah> Hello. I was wondering, is there a way to disable journaling on an ext4 filesystem?
<TheSheep> I think so, but why?
<Snakkah> I've heard it gives a pretty substantial speed boost with things like file transfers.
<TheSheep> I don't think so.
<Snakkah> And I really don't want to use ext2 since I'm going to be installing an OS to a flash drive, so I figured I could just get the speed of ext4 without the journal.
<Snakkah> I mean, ext2 would be the best choice.
<Snakkah> But if there's a way to disable the journal...
<TheSheep> google is your friend, really
<TheSheep> the very first hit looks workable
<claes> i have a question concerning xubuntu updates.. when it, as I understand, runs xfc instead of gnome - should I then avoid gnome updates that turns up in the software updater?
<charlie-tca> no
<claes> okay thx :)
<charlie-tca> If you installed Xubuntu, you have some gnome applications in use
<Sysi> you won't get updates for non-installed software
<Doug_S> I'm completely new to Ubuntu. I installed 10.10 and now am unable to log on from the regular sign on screen, and from the recovery screen. Any ideas?
<likemindead> What do you mean, unable?
<Doug_S> I cannot log into Ubuntu...I am unable to get into the working area.
<Doug_S> I set up a dual boot. WinXP SP3 on one side and Ubuntu 10.10 on the other.
<likemindead> Does it make it to a login screen?
<Doug_S> Yes. And every time I try to log in, nothing. At the bottom of the screen I see a box that says "USA", and then a pull down menu with other items like "user defined session" and a couple of other things.
<likemindead> You click on your username in the center of the screen, enter your password, and nothing?
<Doug_S> Yes, the first attempt it hides my password, the second attempt I'm able to see visually my actual password
<Doug_S> But I'm still not able to do anything?
<Doug_S> I'm thinking about manually reinstalling and pointing at the correct partition.
<Doug_S> Does anybody have any idea how to fix this?
<Thermi> gn8
<JaySeeJC> how do i mount my cd drive?
<likemindead> Is it external?
<likemindead> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<JaySeeJC> i am fine to mount data cds, but if i try to mount audio it saise it's an unknown filesystem
<likemindead> Do you have the restricted extras installed?
<likemindead> !restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<moetunes> does your media player find the audio cd ok?
<JaySeeJC> rhythm box isn't finding the cd
<moetunes> what format is it the cd?
<JaySeeJC> it's an audio cd bought from the store
<moetunes> k
<likemindead> JaySeeJC, do you have the codecs I linked above installed?
<JaySeeJC> probably not
<likemindead> Ubuntu doesn't play CDs, DVDs, mp3s, etc by default. They are proprietary formats.
<likemindead> Just follow that link. It only takes a minute to install them.
<JaySeeJC> how do i change where drives mount?
<moetunes> the file   /etc/fstab   handles that
<moetunes> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<JaySeeJC> what is in the proc folder?
<autif1> how do I mount an SD card? It does not show up on the desktop. df also does not show the card as mounted.
<moetunes> does it show in   sudo fdisk -l   ?
<autif1> nope - all the partitions of the /dev/sda, nothing else
<moetunes> that's strange - is there an entry in    dmesg   showing the card has been recognised?
<moetunes> should be near the end if the card has just been inserted
<autif1> funny - i tried inserting and removing the card many times - one one and just on e of the attempts it worked - showed up perfectly mounted, Thunar launched displayed the files etc
<autif1> then the card was unmounted and removed
<autif1> now it is not recognized again
<moetunes> that sounds like a hardware issue to me - got another card there to test?
<moetunes> or another comp to test the card in?
<autif1> this is an 8GB card - that would not have anything to do with it?
<moetunes> I wouldn't think so
<autif1> card is from my camera and works fine there. my laptop is 4 years old though
<autif1> will try another card
<autif1> i have also not rebooted in 17 days
<autif1> mmc0: error -84 whilst initialising SD card
<moetunes> I don't know what error 84 is - have a look at dmesg in a terminal to see if it gives a clue
<autif1> thats the only printed when the card does not show up - I think you are right about the hardware issue - when push the card in very gently - it appears more often than not. Not strictly scientific, but good enough
<autif1> thanks!
<moetunes> np :)
<xubuntu247> hola alguien habla español¡
<moetunes> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<labuser> vnc server setup in xubunto - easy?
<labuser> trying to vnc to display :0
<labuser> I ran vino-preferences
<labuser> and added /usr/lib/vino/vino-server to start config
<labuser> ran /usr/lib/vin/vino-server
<labuser> real vnc viewer  - Connection refused (10061)
#xubuntu 2010-11-12
<xubuntu060> giggity?
<xubuntu060> ah..i see whoi am now
<Doug_S> Unable to log into and use Ubuntu 10.10
<Doug_S> Help! I installed 10.10 about a week ago. Everything was fine. Tried to log on the other day, nothing. Could not log onto and use. Tried recovery console, that did not work either. How can I get logged in and back to learning and using 10.10?
<Doug_S> I am new to everything Linux.
<Juanantonio> Hello, I got Hardy64, should I pass to Lucid?
<Juanantonio> Anyone reads me?
<Balsaq> good morning to all of you who choose to inhabit the nearly impenetrable digital rainforest known as....Xubuntu!
<Snakkah> Hi. Can anyone tell me how to change the Xubuntu login screen's wallpaper/theme?
<Balsaq> i did that!
<Balsaq> lemme think
<Balsaq> i went inti the software manager
<Balsaq> and i typed in words like...
<Balsaq> boot screen
<Balsaq> logon screen
<Balsaq> and there it was
<Balsaq> was easy
<Balsaq> i did it in ubuntu
<Balsaq> i may have been bashing in synaptic or in software manager forgot
<Balsaq> but it came right up
<Balsaq> ill go look on my laptop....
<Balsaq> in windows now
<Balsaq> it was called Tweak
<Balsaq> Ubuntu Tweak
<Snakkah> Okay, thanks.
<Balsaq> it was easy once i found it
<Snakkah> Just Google'd it.
<Snakkah> It looks nice. Is it in the official repositories?
<Balsaq> see if it is in your package manager to be installed
<Balsaq> it was in ubuntu
<Balsaq> prolly is in xubuntu also
<Snakkah> Yeah, they use the same repos.
<Balsaq> may have a diff name but as i say i was just tyoing in related words in my ubuntu software or synaptic manager and it popped right up
<Balsaq> it has a search feature
<Balsaq> as i am sure u know
<Balsaq> i also saw a way to do it in terminal but it looked like a real PITA
<Snakkah> Eh, easier way would be to just download it as I have the webpage conveniently opened in my browser. :p
<Snakkah> And it's a .deb file. Awesome.
<Balsaq> i just recall it being one of the easiest things i have done with buntu
<Balsaq> forgot how i actually did it now
<Balsaq> hehe
<Balsaq> yeah maybe i downloaded it that way...been awhile
<Balsaq> the carious screens that appear on the way to the ubuntu desktop really stink
<Balsaq> various*
<Balsaq> so i changed it right away
<Balsaq> not sure why they would make a nice OS and make the path to get to it look like that
<Sysi> i don't think login screen or bootup logos look bad, though i never see them
<Balsaq> maybe not bad just not good
<Balsaq> should be like a nice ride thru space, or a across an ocean, or thru the forest or something...or a tunnel that is leading you somewhere important!
<Sysi> something you get rid of as fast as possible, and nicer than wall of text
<Sysi> kubuntu plymouth theme is great, pity it don't work with restricted driver
<Balsaq> yeah my ubuntu insignia wiggles and gets all weird and squirrelly during boot up just because i use the driver they recommended
<m4rk> hi thhere...i've installed ubuntu netbook remix on my netbook, but the interface is so terrible, i ended up using regular gnome
<m4rk> is there some way i can swtich to xfce without completely re-installing?
<Sysi> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<m4rk> oh ta
<m4rk> installing now. and how do i get rid of all the gnome stuff? can i sudo apt-get purge ubuntu-desktop ?
<Sysi> !purexfce
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<m4rk> Sysi thanks. I guess lots of people must come here asking these questions
<Sysi> somewhat often
<Sysi> anyway good to have ansvers ready :)
<m4rk> does firefox not use gnome libraries to run?
<Dracco> Hello. I have an odd problem. When I try to print pdf file from default in xubuntu Document Viewer, it raises its size from 2mb to 15 mb, which stucks the printer. Can anything be done about that?
<ablomen> Dracco, you could try tuning down the quality in the printer settings
<ablomen> maybe that makes a difference
<Dracco> ok let me try
<Dracco> still the same
<Dracco> even when i print to file (to pdf) it prints to 15mb file
<ablomen> Dracco, if it has a lot of pages, try printing it in parts
<ablomen> i think your problem has to do with postscript files not being compressed like pdf's are or something like that
<Dracco> hmm
<Dracco> it has 3 pages
<Dracco> and about bad compression, is it possible to fix it?
<ablomen> no clue, it was mostly a guess
<Dracco> :/
<ablomen> Dracco, maybe try the adobe pdf reader
<ablomen> maybe there's a bug in evince
<Dracco> uhm well i guess i could try
<Dracco> ok, cant make it yet and have to go
<Dracco> thanks for the help and have a good day :)
<m4rk> is gwibber ok with xubuntu?
<Sysi> why not
<StaRetji1> Hello ppl, you've helped me a lot in the past, so I thought to try once more. I need to autostart xfce4 in maverick, without username and login and without gdm. I can login to xfce4 withouth gdm if I type username and pass, but how can it be done automatically?
<StaRetji1> I've googled for it, but all I found was for older releases and didn't work for me
<StaRetji1> thx in advance ;)
<Sysi> why not gdm
<StaRetji1> I have Intel atom and xbmc installed on it
<StaRetji1> it's htpc
<Sysi> autologin would be easiest with gdm
<StaRetji1> I've found this, but it doesn't work on maverick http://shallowsky.com/blog/linux/install/autologin-karmic.html
<StaRetji1> I'm suspecting #! /bin/sh, maybe I should change it to #! /bin/bash
<Sysi> it's just about what shell to use
<StaRetji1> exactly, for some reason, my own used tty2
<StaRetji1> so, I now edited tty2 also to no avail
<likemindead> Anyone know a program that will convert .m4p to .ogg ?
<likemindead> SoundConverter won't. :-\
<Sysi> ffmpeg?
 * likemindead shakes his fist at DRM.
<Sysi> one of the best reasons for piracy
<likemindead> I spent the last three months converting all 800+ albums in my music collection to .ogg (most were .mp3 files before) but the .m4p are a headache.
<likemindead> I guess I could burn them to audio CD and then rip them...
<Sysi> you could burn to virtual device
<likemindead> Yeah?
<m4rk> Sysi, i installed gwibber but it sucks
<likemindead> Hmm... won't burn. Xfburn can't decrypt. ;-[
<m4rk> it turns out gwibber has some weird client-server setup that means it keeps running in the background even after quitting the UI
<m4rk> is there a better twitter client for xubuntu?
<charlie-tca> Does pidgin do twitter?
<Sysi> http://www.sizlopedia.com/2008/05/03/twitter-clients-for-ubuntu-linux/
<m4rk> charlie-tca, pidgin can do twitter but not very well
<m4rk> Sysi, thanks. did you see the first comment on that page? :
<m4rk> :)
<Sysi> now :D
<m4rk> slim pickings. they either need gnome or mono or adobe air it seems
 * m4rk is trying qwit...329kB install
<jonathan_> how do i stop my computer from asking me to restore a session each time i log in?
<jonathan_> i am using 10.10
<TheSheep> jonathan_: in session settings
<m4rk> qwit is the only acceptable twitter client i could find for xubuntu
<m4rk> however, the version u get with apt-get install qwit is broken. need to install a later version from here http://www.webupd8.org/2010/09/install-qwit-11-pre-2-in-ubuntu-now.html
<TheSheep> m4rk: who are you talking to?
<judgen> hi
<judgen> Where is the xfce gdm menu entry located?
<charlie-tca> so, if the video card blanks the screen during the upgrade, is it bad?
<charlie-tca> as in, won't turn the monitor back on...
<xubuntu087> Hi
<hutch> Hi is this the only xubuntu channel or is there a chatroom etc?
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<bazhang> whoops quit
<m4rk> ok
#xubuntu 2010-11-13
<xubuntu976> aloha
<xubuntu976> :D
<xubuntu976> LD
<xubuntu976> hello world
<xubuntu976> wuz up?
<xubuntu976> exiting
<jtmoney> I'm running 10.04.1 LTS.  What is the preferred method of upgrading XFCE to 4.6.2 without upgrading to 10.10?
<moetunes> see if it is in backports or check if there is a ppa maybe
<jtmoney> moetunes, it's not in backports (I have that repo enabled), and there's no PPA as far as I can tell.
<moetunes> jtmoney:  it might be hard to do then - you could build the source
<moetunes> !checkinstall
<ubottu> checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<xGrind> !xfce
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<jtmoney> xGrind, uhm, I'm running Xubuntu 10.04.1.
<xGrind> 10.04.1 ?
<jtmoney> That's what it says on my TTYs.
<jtmoney> After I ran apt-get update/upgrade.
<jtmoney> But, yes, Xubuntu 10.04.
<xGrind> jtmoney; better
<xGrind> ?
<jtmoney> Huh?
<jtmoney> 10.10 completely screws with remote controls, and I don't want to go through all that again.  Plus, this is more-or-less a server for my house, so I'd rather keep 10.04 on it.  But XFCE 4.6.2 seems to be mostly bug fixes, so I don't see why I shouldn't install that.
<DrCherry> fresh install of 10.10, i borked my display resolution, what file do I have to edit it to fix it?  I can't see anything if I log on.
<moetunes> how did you bork it? - is there a /etc/X11/xorg.conf file?
<DrCherry> I set it too high, and there's no /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<DrCherry> maybe there's a .x... file in my home dir?
<moetunes> try moving ~/.config/xfce to xfce.bak if you used the xfce resolution setter
<DrCherry> okay I don't have that file either
<moetunes> that'll be a dir
<DrCherry> okay i have .conf/xfce4
<moetunes> which don't you have? - .config?
<DrCherry> shall i rename that whole dir?
<moetunes> won't hurt - you can move it back later
<moetunes> use the tab button to complete file names in tty's or terminal - it saves time and errors
<DrCherry> rebooting
<DrCherry> fixed, thx
<DrCherry> i'm going to root around in that dir and see if I can find the exact file
<moetunes> np :)
<DrCherry> there's a file in there called displays.xml that appears to hold the setting
<moetunes> you could edit it or remove it or rename it as you pls
<DrCherry> i restored my old xfce4 directory with the res fixed, rebooting
<DrCherry> weird, i was hoping to get the default look when i installed but now my menu bar is at the bottom and the icons are different, odd
<moetunes> must have a config that sets that somewhere
<DrCherry> no biggie
<rshakin> hey ppl
<rshakin> anyone using the dropbox service ?
<ridin> rshakin, dropbox does work here.
<rshakin> hmm strange... it does work but for some reason my background keeps crashing when i am running it as a service
<rshakin> ridin: there seems to be something wrong, i am running the lts 8.04 version of xubuntu...
<ridin> well, xubuntu is end of life...
<rshakin> what do you mean... no more xubuntu
<rshakin> what is going to replace it ?
<ridin> i mean, 8.04 isn't getting more updates
<ridin> upgrade to 9.10 or 10.04
<ridin> or 10.10 :b
<rshakin> i meant 10.4 sorry
<rshakin> 10.10 on my box is not running really well there are some serious bugs with drivers for this laptop esp when sound card comes in to play even tho this is very simple and standart setup
<rshakin> but that could of been since i did a distro update
<ridin> ah.
<mataks> how to install graphic driver  i have Intel Corporation 82852/855GM running in toshiba l10
<TheSheep> xubuntu already comes with intel drivers
<mataks> how to know that i have already the drivers?
<mataks> i just did a fresh install on xubuntu
<TheSheep> that's not what I wrote
<Sysi> what doesn't work?
<bazhang> should be there already
<Sysi> no problem - no solution :)
<bazhang> mataks, you dont install anything; simple
<mataks> bazhang, why?
<bazhang> mataks, TheSheep already told you
<TheSheep> it's installed out of the box
<mataks> ok, i have another problem, i can feel that xubuntu is not smooth, i can feel a slight lag.
<bazhang> how much ram
<mataks> only 256
<bazhang> well there it is
<mataks> any way to optimize?
<TheSheep> add more and the problem will go away :)
<bazhang> mataks, yes, get more
<mataks> ok thanks :)
<mataks> i have another question, what are the advantages and disadvantages between ubuntu and xubuntu?
<Sysi> ubuntu uses more memory, in xubuntu you can't drag items from menu to panel
<bazhang> none
<mataks> oh, that's why i can't drag google chrome to panel no matter what i do. hehe thanks :)
<Walt> I just started using xubuntu, and would like to have xmonad as my wm. Does anyone know any good resource on this? I have googled for quite a while but am not finding anything concrete
<Sysi> install it and: xmonad --replace
<bazhang> http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2009/03/17/introduction-to-the-xmonad-tiling-window-manager/ Walt
<Walt> bazhang, thank you
<bazhang> np
<Walt> another small thing. When I press alt-f2 and enter xterm, I get the default settings. what is the command to open an instance the same way as when opening from the applications menu?
<moetunes> I think that is called xfce4-terminal
<Walt> moetunes, thans, that was it
<moetunes> np
<Walt> moetunes, where could I have gone about finding that out?
<moetunes> right click the menu entry for it iirc
<Walt> moetunes, that opens it for me. Is there some configuration for the xfce menus?
<moetunes> Walt:  not that I know of - a right click opens it?
<Walt> yeah, right clicking any menu entry opens it for me
<moetunes> ok
<moetunes> Walt:  look in the desktop files in /etc/applications I think - for the menu entries
<Walt> thanks
<lampslave> Hello. Can you tell me, why group admin can enable/disable sudo, but can't do it for su?
<Sysi> su is for using root
<Sysi> there's no passwd for root user by default in *buntu
<lampslave> for example. i have 3 users: disabled root, admin and guest. guest connect with ssh, root and admin can't do it. guest can't use sudo, but can use su for bruteforce admin's password
<lampslave> why?
<lampslave> if admin has password like "123" guest can take root's rights
<Sysi> su always requires root's passwd?
<Sysi> all, extecially sudo users/root should have strong passwd
<lampslave> but why i can't disable su too?
<lampslave> the same way
<Sysi> i think you should be able to
<Sysi> but shouldn't have need to
<lampslave> hm
<lampslave> i think, group admin must disable all capabilities fot take root
<lampslave> not only sudo
<dee_h> How do I get compiz-fusion to work?
<moetunes> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<moetunes> install ccsm too
<moetunes> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<dee_h> I have installed all the ccsm and fusion icon stuff but in xfce there is no compositing option like there is in gnome
<moetunes> try in terminal   compiz --replace
<kids> anybody here who can help out a n00b?
<MrFido> I'm using a laptop and everything's fine except for the USB headset... no audio, nothing
<MrFido> it's a Logitech
<TheSheep> !headset
<MrFido> there's audio in the speakers and in headphones with jack
<Sysi> install pavucontrol and try with it
<MrFido> any help will be greatly appreciated
<MrFido> in terminal?
<MrFido> I'm a total n00b with linux, sorry
<MrFido> installing now
<MrFido> thanks..
<MrFido> keeping fingers crossed
<dee_h> window decorator is set to kde4
<Sysi> you may need emerald
<MrFido> are you talking to me?
<MrFido> I have pavucontrol now but can't see where I'd be setting up the headset
<Sysi> you should see it as soundcard
<Sysi> what headset?
<MrFido> USB logitech
<MrFido> A-0009
<MrFido> sitting in an airport and wanting to make calls with gmail
<Walt> hi again, I have another stupid question. How do I add extra boot parameters? I need to add a workaround to make my touchpad not fails half of the time.
<MrFido> :-S
<MrFido> sorry I can't help Walt, I'm most likely the biggest n00b in this room
<moetunes> !grub2 | Walt
<ubottu> Walt: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<MrFido> don't see any thing about sound cards in pavucontrol
<MrFido> just output / input devices
<moetunes> Walt:  you add to the line   GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=    in /etc/default/grub
<Walt> moetunes, yeah, thanks. I just managed to googled my way to it
<moetunes> heh :)
<MrFido> hmm I might be onn to something
<Walt> moetunes, eh. This has become very complicated it seems. I used to know how to edit grubbefore. Now I have no idea how to just append some options to the default boot
<Walt> should I edit /etc/grub.d/10_linux?
<Walt> ah, no
<Walt> there is a default file. cool
<moetunes> Walt:  worked it out?
<Walt> moetunes, I think so
<moetunes> k
<Walt> edited GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT
<moetunes> then you run update-grub
<Walt> ah, right, forgot about that
<Walt> thanks
<Walt> is this URL down for you guys? http://www.haskell.org/haskellwiki/Xmonad/Using_xmonad_in_XFCE
<moetunes> yep
<Walt> :(
<Walt> that's the only resource I have found on combining the DE of xfce with xmonad
<Walt> and I don't know either well enough to start hacking away myself
<Walt> or linux in general. been over 2 years since I last touched a distro
<MrFido> I just had to install PulseAudio
<MrFido> Thanks a lot for putting me on the right track
<MrFido> all is well now
<plainas> allright, so I installed deskbar applet on my xubuntu, how do I enable it? Google didn't help
<plainas> oops, fat finger quit
<toobuntu> hi there. Is it relatively simple to set up dual head/monitors for xubuntu?
<toobuntu> I am debating whether to install xubuntu or ubuntu
<charlie-tca> nope
<toobuntu> charlie-tca, how so?
<toobuntu> xfce-4 doesn't support it? why?
<charlie-tca> It takes more effort than in Ubuntu
<charlie-tca> You asked, it is not simple.
<toobuntu> damn
<toobuntu> I have quite a low spec laptop, and don't mind a more complicated set up actually
<charlie-tca> It can be done, but you have will have to do some manual configuring, and maybe some google foo to get it all working
<charlie-tca> Ubuntu makes everything very easy for new users. Xubuntu thinks the users that want it are a bit more experienced
<toobuntu> does xfce-4 play nicely with xrandr?
<charlie-tca> depends on the video card
<toobuntu> well xrandr worked with my gentoo set up
<ubuntu_> right, got it working :)
<ubuntu_> (toobuntu here0
<ubuntu_> who is for some reason still connected
<toobuntu> mwhaha
<toobuntu> xubuntu is so fast off of livecd
<toobuntu> it should be faster native.. right?
<toobuntu> meh.. I'm installing it now
<charlie-tca> yup
<toobuntu> I'm a bit fed up of the maintenance of gentoo -_-
<toobuntu> and when I discovered how fast 10.10 was, decided to switch
<charlie-tca> Welcome to Xubuntu!
<toobuntu> all I really need is dual monitor working - and xrandr has proved it does
<charlie-tca> bbl, gotta run now
<toobuntu> the rest of my stuff is in .dotconfig files on github so it's easy to "move house"
<toobuntu> ok
<walt> is anyone using xmonad as wm? I have a mobile broadband modem that works with the network manager. I have no idea how to get this working under xmonad
<ubuntu> hello
<ubuntu> HELLO!?!?!?
<charlie-tca> !hi
<ubottu> Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<ubuntu> Thanks!
<ubuntu> I am getting a Sparc based workstation soon
<ubuntu> Is there still a Xubuntu for this architecture?
<charlie-tca> no. sparc is not suooorted
<charlie-tca> s/suooorted/supported
<ubuntu> ok... thank you/yoo/u
<ubuntu> !
<Thermi> gn8
#xubuntu 2010-11-14
<Kangarooo> whats name of programm controlling default browsers? in debian its x-www-browsers in ubuntu its gnome-browsers yes? and in xubuntu exo ?
<moetunes> afaik it is exo yes
<lamiska> heya, do you know if there is compression enable in btrfs in maverick?
<Kangarooo> lamiska: btrfs is a filesystem? if yes i have no idea why compression of files would not work in some filesystem
<Kangarooo> zip and tar and rar should work couse theyre just files..
<lamiska> no no
<Kangarooo> and any filesystem can haz files
<lamiska> btrfs has feature
<lamiska> before it write files onto disk it compress them
<lamiska> but defual it is disabled
<lamiska> compress via zlib
<Kangarooo> http://www.google.lv/search?hl=lv&q=btrfs+compression+enable&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=
<Kangarooo> i dont know
<lamiska> whats that? lathuania, latvia?
<Kangarooo> ouh yes hehe .. but results should be the same as in google.com
<Kangarooo> latvia
<lamiska> and can you tell me which filesystem is better for /boot partition
<lamiska> i am from slovakia :)
<Kangarooo> i was there 10y ago snowboarding and skiing
<lamiska> ouch
<Kangarooo> for boot im using xfs i think. and for all other i use ext4
<lamiska> i feel sorry for you :D
<Kangarooo> why?
<lamiska> services are horrible in my country
<lamiska> Kangarooo: is it ok that i dont use swap? i have 4GB RAM, and never seen any usage of swap so i deleted it...
<Kangarooo> services? i dont care about them.. all was ok where i was.. im using 1st drive  /swap 1024mb.. 2nd partition all whats left for /home and last partition /boot 200mb xfs.. yes u can then advanced installation and no swap..
<lamiska> okey thank you very much
<Kangarooo> since 1st part of disk physicaly is on inside its faster reading.. and last partition is on end of disck physicaly so its slower for reading.. since boot is needed not often then it can be last and swap if needed then is needed to be faster then better to have it as 1st..
<TheSheep> Kangarooo: the address on disk has nothing to do with physical location on modern disks
<Kangarooo> aboud ssd i dont know.. that was about hdd
<TheSheep> Kangarooo: I'm talking about hdd, there are several layers of mapping
<Kangarooo> 4 yes?
<TheSheep> Kangarooo: depends on the particular model
<TheSheep> Kangarooo: but the logical geometry has nothing to do with physical anymore
<TheSheep> Kangarooo: manydisks even remap dynamically
<TheSheep> many disks*
<Kangarooo> ive got this info about 1st beeing fater and last slower from one and somewhere read it too and noone ever has told me thats wrong even when told to some in #ubuntu
<TheSheep> it was true 10 years ago probably :)
<TheSheep> things got complicated since
<TheSheep> I'm not up to date and familiar with those things myself, I just know that it's much more complex now and there is no simple rule
<Kangarooo> thouse layers u mean platters yes?
<TheSheep> no
<TheSheep> I mean logical layers
<TheSheep> as in mapping disk position to address, then mapping those addresses to internal representations, then maping those representations to logical geometry as seen by the operating system
<TheSheep> it's like a several levels of emulation
<TheSheep> the disk that is actually accessed by the operating system is a virtual disk, emulated by the disk's firmware
<TheSheep> and has little to do with physical locations of the bits
<Kangarooo> ok i found something here http://www.tk.k12.mi.us/vm/scenario1.jpg
<TheSheep> that's higher level
<Kangarooo> ok but then is it possible to get if i know if hdd has 4 platters then xx gb / 4layer = size of platter so i could make 2/5 of 1 platter size to be swap then 3/5 of first rest size + size of 2nd and 3rd plater (witch are the same) + 9/10 of last platter size to be home then 1/10 last platter last left size to be boot. then at least boot will be slowest and swap fastest and some of home parts will be faster and slower and medium speed..
<Kangarooo> couse home will be last par of 1st plater all of 2 and 3 and start of 4th plater
<TheSheep> first, the tracks closer to the hub are recorder with lower density
<TheSheep> second, the internal software of the disk remaps whole chunks of memory to different places
<Kangarooo> ah maybe that logical mapping does that so that all whats in 1st partition is in all 4 platters in inside of them and last partition is on outer side on all 4 platters?
<TheSheep> sometimes even dynamically
<TheSheep> for example, modern disks have a number of extra blocks that are used to store data from damaged disk areas
<TheSheep> so even if some blocks get damaged, the disk still has the same capacity and is continous
<TheSheep> (or seen as continous by the computer hardware)
<TheSheep> most disk actually are manufactured with some number of errors on them already
<TheSheep> because it would be too expensive to make error-less ones
<TheSheep> then they are tested and the faulty blocks are remapped
<TheSheep> there is also interlacing
<TheSheep> for speed
<TheSheep> so it may be like   1 5 2 6 3 7 4 8
<TheSheep> so that when you read continous area, it actually reads every second sector
<TheSheep> there are many such tricks, all together
<TheSheep> different for different disk models
<TheSheep> in the end, the only way you can tell which part of a disk is faster is by actually testing it
<Kangarooo> maybe its just faster.. 3 days ago had 3 day meetings with inventors. one was with solution for scintilators witch are photon seeing sensors used in computer tomography. old method makes 1/1day and usable is only 15% of produced scintilators. his new method makes 1/10min and 80% usable. bigger costs but at end product 30x times cheaper. but theres no way to control photon way once theyr away as in hdd.. but also interesting problem witch
<Kangarooo> so for hdd maybe thats only best method- to make bad block info movability to new block
<Kangarooo> witch programm makes partition speed?
<Kangarooo> should i do it with live cd?
<TheSheep> no idea, I'm sure there are some benchmark programs
<TheSheep> I don't think the difference is so big anymore
<TheSheep> remember that there are also several levels of cache, both in the disk and in the operating system
<TheSheep> and some predictive algorithms in the disk itself
<Kangarooo> yes there is i also was reading once about one. xubuntu helps older get still fast. info about hdd partitioning would also be good for them if detected that their hdd has exact mapping
<TheSheep> I don't think xubuntu works on disks *that* old :)
<TheSheep> they were like 20MB big
<Kangarooo> ouh
<Kangarooo> ok sudo hdparm -Tt /dev/sda1 and sda7
<Kangarooo> i did it 2 times for sda1 and sda7 and results were changing oly for about 1%
<Kangarooo> /dev/sda1:  Timing cached reads:   368 MB in  2.00 seconds = 183.89 MB/sec  Timing buffered disk reads:   52 MB in  3.07 seconds =  16.91 MB/sec
<Kangarooo> /dev/sda7: Timing cached reads:   366 MB in  2.00 seconds = 182.77 MB/sec Timing buffered disk reads:   74 MB in  3.06 seconds =  24.18 MB/sec
<Kangarooo> for timing bufered reads only decimal numbers changes
<Kangarooo> /dev/sda5: Timing cached reads:   372 MB in  2.01 seconds = 185.41 MB/sec Timing buffered disk reads:   58 MB in  3.09 seconds =  18.80 MB/sec
<Kangarooo> /dev/sda6: Timing cached reads:   394 MB in  2.00 seconds = 196.84 MB/sec Timing buffered disk reads:   74 MB in  3.03 seconds =  24.40 MB/sec
<Kangarooo> so that makes 1st parts slower.. since i did partitioning not usualy way i have sda1 5 6 7
<Kangarooo> u should also write article couse thats interesting topic. also here i found one http://partition.radified.com/
<fumanchu182> Late evening guys, I am having an issue with Netbeans and one of its shortcut keys being captured by the Workspace utility.  Apparently Alt+Insert = Adding a new workspace but it is also a crucial component of Netbeans.  I cannot configure it in netbeans so how would I disable it in Xubunut?
<fumanchu182> err Xubuntu.
<Kangarooo> settings keyboart settings shortcuts..
<fumanchu182> that unfortunately does not do the trick as it is not in the list
<FusionX|Xubuntu> Suddenly today xubuntu is not showing the top and bottom panels. How can i restore it again? I'm using Xubuntu 10.10
<moetunes> !panels
<ubottu> Did your panels disappear? Press alt+f2 and run: xfce4-panel | See also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XubuntuPanels | Want to theme your panels? See http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/10/12/howto-set-a-background-image-for-your-panel/
<FusionX|Xubuntu> will i have to always enter it on startup?
<moetunes> shouldn't need to
<FusionX|Xubuntu> ok thanks
<moetunes> but then they shouldn't have disappeared
<FusionX|Xubuntu> also, i have another problem. In the display option i get only 1024x768 (0hz) resolution while my monitor supports upto 1280x1024 resolution. My video card is Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE/PE DRAM Controller/Host-Hub Interface (rev 03)
<moetunes> check the X log - you might not have the right rates for the monitor found
 * ubuXubu wades slowly thru the dark swamps which border the mysterious webworld of....Xubuntu!
<fusion_> How do i restore xubuntu to an earlier state?
<fusion_> i can't login, whenever i login to my account my screen flashes and then i get back to the login screen
<fusion_> it happened after i applied a patch to fix the display problem
<ubuXubu> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<fusion_> then what?
<ubuXubu> This should restore your original video settings.
<fusion_> after doing startx, it shows - "No protocol specified"
<ubuXubu> to restore xubuntu to its original state you could try this       Press alt+F2.In that type xfwm4 --replace.
<ubuXubu> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=815738
<fusion_> ok, lemme try
<ubuXubu> i can't say i have any experience actually doing it, i just read about it.
<ubuXubu> i have never had that problem yet.
<fusion_> is it a cli command? because i cant use GUI?
<ubuXubu> well the 1st one is a terminal command
<fusion_> nope doesn't work
<ubuXubu> do u have a xubuntu installation disk
<fusion_> i'm sick of the ubuntu's diplay problem in the intel 82845G video card.
<fusion_> Whenever i try a fix another problem shows up
<ubuXubu> hmmm i use an intel on board
<ubuXubu> i am on a 910GL
<fusion_> btw, yes i have the installation disk
<ubuXubu> well on this computer anyway
<ubuXubu> they have recovery options
<fusion_> ok
<fusion_> br
<fusion_> *brb
<ubuXubu> haven't used them myself
<ubuXubu> and i dunno if u have backed up all ur stuff
<ubuXubu> yikes
<pythonian4000> Hey, I have recently upgraded to Xubuntu 10.10, and have just tried playing some video - the video plays but with no sound. I was also getting pa_stream_writable_size() failed on some videos.
<pythonian4000> I tried resetting the permissions of everything in my home dir, and uninstalling and reinstalling gstreamer0.10-pulseaudio, but nothing. I have also tried VLC which has its own drivers - still no sound.
<pythonian4000> The output of the ALSA diagnostic script is at http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=36570ffa6475cc7c2ec9c9a62e5dccc85aaf7808
<pythonian4000> (I'll quickly try a restart...)
<ubuXubu> turn the volume slider bar all the way to the left until it disappears and then start the video, one guy said when he does it the sound comes on?
<ubuXubu> bizarre
<pythonian4000> I think I worked it out... seems that if I connect my mobile internet first then the audio completely fails. But start playing something first and then connect the internet and it's fine.
<ubuXubu> weird
<stephans_> hello, my iBook G3 with xubuntu 10.04 can't use QuickCam Deluxe f. Notebook. E.g. luvcview gives Illegal Instruction or XawTV shows weird colors. Any hint, pleas?
<jonathan> i was wondering if there was a easy way to get all my windows apps the have the executable bit active active automaticly.
<jonathan> hello?
<llua> what gtk engine does the bluebird theme from 10.10 use?
<daedra_> how do I check if I have a graphics driver installed?
<Sysi> does your system work?
<daedra_> Sysi, it "works"
<daedra_> but I'm not using the good ATi drivers
<Sysi> alt+f2 "jockey-gtk"
<Renegade15> good evening. Is there any way to install from CD over an existing installation to upgrade the installed system without losing data, especially without funny business like deleting existing home directories?
<knome> Renegade15, when you insert the cd, you should get a prompt that says a new media with a package repository is inserted, and what you would like to do with it
<Renegade15> the installed system would probably have to give me more than a crappy excuse for a terminal for that
<knome> excuse me?
<knome> a prompt dialog, not a terminal
<Renegade15> all I'm getting in the installed system is a shiny white terminal which will only work if I hover the cursor (hidden in the abyss that is the rest of the screen) over said terminal
<Renegade15> so no chance for any prompts
<knome> Renegade15, well you should be able to add the cd to the sources.list manually, if nothing else.
<Renegade15> that would be awesome
<Renegade15> any particular path format?
<knome> Renegade15, apparently see apt-cdrom -tool
<knome> (i have no idea how that works, but...)
<Renegade15> I see...would it matter whether I'm using the standard or alt CD?
<knome> no, that shouldn't make any difference regarding this situation
<Renegade15> alright
<Renegade15> hmpf
<Renegade15> it looks good at first, but then it says it can't find the individual files
<Renegade15> (this is *after* it already added the CD to the list of sources and extracted the package lists from it)
<Renegade15> alright, is there a way to force aptitude to ignore a hash mismatch?
<jonathan> i was wondering if there is any way i can permanently get around the executable bit on windows programs with wine
<knome> jonathan, what is the problem?
<knome> Renegade15, i don't think so really.
<knome> Renegade15, is network upgrade out of question?
<Renegade15> network upgrade wouldn't work because the POS complained about the "encodings" module of python being missing
<Renegade15> needless to say, a python-encodings package doesn't exist, and reinstalling python and python-central did nothing
<Renegade15> tried python-apt, too
<Renegade15> did nothing
<jonathan> hmmm, because i'm having trouble where i cant set the exe files to be executable
<Renegade15> chmod +x?
<knome> jonathan, at least from terminal 'chmod +x /path/to/exe'
<jonathan> can i set that command into a launcher?
<knome> jonathan, you should only need to do that once per file
<jonathan> oh, k
<knome> jonathan, after that, it's marked as executable
<jonathan> i'll try that, 1 sec
<Renegade15> alright...for the moment, it pretends to be working
<Renegade15> I somehow beat aptitude into submission, and thanks to having the cd as source, I don't even have to download the majority of packages
<Renegade15> let's see what it finds to bitch about this time -_-
<Thermi> gn8
#xubuntu 2011-11-07
<Gremuchnik> Hey friends!  My weather applet on the top panel stopped working.  I changed cities, but they all have "no data".  Did that happen to anybody else here?  Is there a fix?  Thanks!
<Gremuchnik> or has weather.com discontinued providing data for it?
<well_laid_lawn> I heard something about weather.com doing that
<Gremuchnik> ОК
<Gremuchnik> I guess I will have to add a GNOME applet to my XFCE panel then as GNOME has some non weather.com applet, iirc
<MarionV> well_laid_lawn, do you know how to remove a kernel i cant figure it out
<well_laid_lawn> MarionV: uninstall it from the package manager usually works
<MarionV> what do i look for?
<well_laid_lawn> in installed packages kernel or linux
<Gremuchnik> sorry, what is the thingie which I need to install to get GNOME applets on an XFCE panel?
<knome> xfapplet
<Gremuchnik> thanks
<MarionV> well_laid_lawn, is the header files i remove?
<well_laid_lawn> MarionV: there should be a kernel to go with the header files
<MarionV> ok i found it sucks that i have to remove 3.0.0
<well_laid_lawn> why do you have to remove it?
<MarionV> it wont work with my ati radeon 9550
<well_laid_lawn> k ;)
<MarionV> it sucks wont boot at all
<well_laid_lawn> you probably need a kernel boot option for it
<MarionV> i know nothing about doing that
<well_laid_lawn> won't boot or the screen goes blank?
<MarionV> either blank or the blinking cursor
<well_laid_lawn> I'm about to put one of those cards in a comp so lets see what we can find out about it
<MarionV> ok im gonna sign back in on my andro irc incase you need me to reboot
<well_laid_lawn> there's nothing in the first few pages of google about it - using the opensource driver?
<MarionV> Back
<well_laid_lawn> there's nothing in the first few pages of google about it - using the opensource driver?
<MarionV> Yup
<well_laid_lawn> k
<w30> My desktop icons (*.desktop files,launchers whatever you call them) are jumping all over the place on each login. Is there any way to glue them down?
<knome> w30, use a wood glue a good 5mm thick layer, and let dry for two hours at least before booting
<well_laid_lawn> MarionV: you could try adding   nomodeset    to the kernel line in grub to see if it improves
<w30> xfce4 and compiz
<w30> knome, what about gray pad tape?
<knome> w30, won't work with icons
<MarionV> Explain please
<w30> gray pad tape works south of the Mason-Dixon Line though.
<well_laid_lawn> MarionV: at the grub menu select the kernel you want to boot and press e to edit - go down to the kernel line and press e again - move to the end of the line and add   nomodeset   then press b to boot
<knome> off for today, see you later
<w30> knome, have a good one
<knome> will do
<MarionV> Ok i will try
<MarionV> Well that worked
<MarionV> How do I make that permanent
<well_laid_lawn> MarionV: you need to edit /etc/default/grub and run update-grub
<well_laid_lawn> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<well_laid_lawn> add nomodeset to the end of the line with "quiet splash" at the end
<MarionV> It says can't open file to write
<well_laid_lawn> you'll need to use   gksu mousepad /etc/default/grub
<well_laid_lawn> !gksu
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<methylenedioxy> Has anyone experienced Qt3/Qt4 apps hanging or forcing a restart of X? From the erros I can get they seem to be putting X in an infinite loop and it runs out of memory. It only happens when I build Xfce from git, but everything non-Qt works fine--maybe some dependency that's pulled in is causing it?
<birdy007> how come xubuntu login screen isn't the same as ubuntu's
<zenrox> no idea and i dont like it
<zenrox> either
<birdy007> can i change it
<well_laid_lawn> it's lightdm instaed of gdm
<methylenedioxy> You can install gdm and pick it by doing dpkg-reconfigure lightdm
<well_laid_lawn> what does methylenedioxy do ?
<methylenedioxy> ?
<methylenedioxy> The MD in MDMA :3
<well_laid_lawn> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Methylenedioxy
<methylenedioxy> I'm a chemist
<methylenedioxy> (Licit)
<well_laid_lawn> heh
<birdy007> theirs also mda
<zacarias> what's the command for "killing" a rtunning application?
<psycho_oreos> pkill, kill, killall
<zacarias> psycho_oreos: tx
<w30> m/part
<chrstphrhrt> hmm can't for the life of me figure out how to get horizontal scrolling with my touchpad working in 11.10.. ideas?
<well_laid_lawn> I have   Option "HorizEdgeScroll" "on"   in my /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-synaptics.conf file
<chrstphrhrt> cool thanks will give that a try
<well_laid_lawn> I found this a good resource - https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Synaptics
<xubuntu715> Quick noob question: On a system like an eee pc, would xubuntu generally run faster than ubuntu?
<methylenedioxy> Generally yes if you're using Gnome2, I haven't tried Unity or Gnome3
<methylenedioxy> Gnome2 in Ubuntu*
<methylenedioxy> LXDE is slightly snappier on my Atom netbook but it's frustrating to use
<mikodo> Hi, has anyone written a "xubuntu how to" or an extensive guide, such as what see so much with Ubuntu; archlinux; debian ... hmm maybe I should look for XFCE guides???
<xubuntu715> thanks
<xubuntu715> I tried both live on a usb drive/sd card
<xubuntu715> xubuntu seemed faster
<chrstphrhrt> well_laid_lawn, hmm tried creating /etx/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-syntaptics.conf (or whatever that file was you suggested) with the setting you said and restarted but then X wouldn't start
<well_laid_lawn> chrstphrhrt: you shouldn't have needed to make it
<well_laid_lawn> it should have already been there
<chrstphrhrt> yeah which was weird
<chrstphrhrt> there was not even a xorg.conf.d folder at all
<mikodo> No extensive guides? Someone within the know and with the time should write one; what with all the new interest in Xubuntu; and before you  suggest I I see a need; do it myself; I am not within the know :)
<well_laid_lawn> chrstphrhrt: is there that file in /usr/share/X11 ?
<chrstphrhrt> well_laid_lawn, oh interesting i have a /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/50-synaptics.conf
<well_laid_lawn> same here - I had to boot my xubuntu vm to check
<well_laid_lawn> the X log should say it is using that dir for the configs
<chrstphrhrt> so you think adding  Option "HorizEdgeScroll" "on" should do the trick?
<chrstphrhrt> oh yeah log
<mikodo> Well, I checked with Arch: I will add this to my XFCE list: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Xfce
<well_laid_lawn> yep it should - I would check what other options there are and just edit it once
<chrstphrhrt> well_laid_lawn, thanks that worked
<well_laid_lawn> cheers
<mikodo> I do think an Xubuntu resource page, would be helpful for new folks; if only, to provide links to resources from other sources that could be helpful in configuring XFCE.
<mikodo> Just me musing, I guess... See ya!
<MarionV> well_laid_lawn, hey man so this is what i get when i ran update-grub "/etc/default/grub: 11: nomodeset: not found
<MarionV> "
<well_laid_lawn> MarionV: sounds like you didn't edit the file right
<well_laid_lawn> can you paste the file?
<well_laid_lawn> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<MarionV> you said i was suppose to put nomodeset right after the quiet splash right
<well_laid_lawn> yep
<well_laid_lawn> on the same line
<well_laid_lawn> so   quiet splash nomodeset
<MarionV> http://paste.ubuntu.com/730671/
<methylenedioxy> what gpu?
<MarionV> huh?
<methylenedioxy> Nevermind, I was thinking you needed someting else but it's only for i915
<well_laid_lawn> the nomodeset should be in the " with the quiet splash
<well_laid_lawn> so   "quiet splash nomodeset"
<MarionV> oh ok
<well_laid_lawn> :)
<MarionV> so my kernel is missing http://paste.ubuntu.com/730672/
<MarionV> well_laid_lawn, what is the terminal command to update my kernel?
<well_laid_lawn> the linux image's are the kernels
<MarionV> and i have 3.0.0 installed but it does not show it on that output i pasted
<well_laid_lawn> you sure it is installed? the image is in /boot?
<MarionV> for some reason no but they show in the software center
<well_laid_lawn> if it's not in /boot it won't be found by os-prober
<MarionV> how do i fix this
<well_laid_lawn> I've never had that issue
<well_laid_lawn> I just use apt on the command line
<well_laid_lawn> hit the reload button maybe
<MarionV> one day i will stop asking stupid questions
<MarionV> what do i do
<well_laid_lawn> MarionV: did you hit the reload button?
<MarionV> well_laid_lawn, yeah still nothing
<MarionV> what do i need to type for the apt
<well_laid_lawn> sudo apt-get update   is the best start
<MarionV> ok did that and then reloaded
<MarionV> is there an apt to install the kernal
<well_laid_lawn> apt-cache search linux   to find the one you want
<well_laid_lawn> the sudo apt-get install linux-versionyouwanthere
<MarionV> So it would appear that nomodeset did not work after all
<zon> howdy!
<ball> hello zon
<puff> Hm, looks like some funkiness with sound.
<puff> Not sure if thats oneric or xubuntu.
<zon> Can anyone tell me, how to get size of multiple folders in Thunar?)
<zon> Do I need to write special script?)
<puff> I was playing some youtube videos earlier, the sound worked okay.  Suspended to ram, reopened just now, no sound from my videos. or from banshee (rhythmbox seems to have disappeared in xubuntu).
<Sysi> pulseaudio -k
<TheSheep> zon: I would just use baobab or du from the command line
<zon> hm
<zon> TheSheep: me too
<zon> but It's wrong way
<Sysi> I think thunar has some lackness in that
 * zon is going to learn C to implement this feature :))
<tjingboem> in the terminal my computer has a very long name
<tjingboem> menno@menno-Sheeks-Northwood-Brookdale-Customer-Reference-Board:~$
<tjingboem> can i make it shorter
<tjingboem> and where?
<TheSheep> edit /etc/hostname
<TheSheep> and use the 'hostanme' command to change it right away
<TheSheep> hostname
<tjingboem> will do so, thanks TheSheep
<ball> How can I feel hot and cold at the same time? That makes no sense.
 * ball sticks a sweater on
<tjingboem> is there a xubuntu program that shows tiff and jpg and png?
<TheSheep> tjingboem: firefox, for example...
<tjingboem> never mind, i found xli - just what i wanted
<tjingboem> no i needed just a small image viewer
<vaev> if ubuntu tends to prefer gtk+ apps and kubuntu qt apps, where does xubuntu stand?
<tjingboem> byt thankd again TheSheep :)
<TheSheep> vaev: gtk
<TheSheep> vaev: without gnome deps, if possible
<vaev> okay good to know. thanks
<vaev> I'm trying to choose for a certain laptop, a fast and simple to maintain distro
<vaev> as an xfce user I immediately thought of xubuntu
<TheSheep> you can alsayws pick your own apps
<vaev> does it use the ubuntu repositories directly or are they cloned for xubuntu and modified/maintained separately?
<Myrtti> vaev: ubuntu repositories
<asterismo> hi people
<asterismo> switched to xubuntu yesterday and i need some help with gtk3 themes
<asterismo> can anyone help me?
<ochosi> asterismo: what exactly do you need help with?
<asterismo> hi ochosi
<asterismo> the thing is that i installed xubuntu 11.10 and changed the default email client to evolution that is what i use
<asterismo> and i noticed that since evolution is gtk3 app
<asterismo> the theme that only applies is greybird which i do not like
<asterismo> i would like to have a simple light theme, like mist
<ochosi> then you have to look for other themes online or use e.g. the ubuntu theme. from the ones installed by default in xubuntu greybird is the only theme that supports gtk3 at the moment
<asterismo> or some other simple theme that would apply to all applications including gtk3 ones
<asterismo> and i searched xfce-look.org, gnome-look.org but i did not find any gtk3 theme or xfce theme compatible with gtk3
<ochosi> yeah, there aren't so many yet. well in fact on gnome-look you should find quite a few
<Sysi> try zukitwo
<ochosi> but only the more recent ones
<asterismo> i noticed that greybird is not compatible with faenza icon theme
<asterismo> that i would like to use
<ochosi> Sysi: Zukitwo is very similar to greybird, if he doesn't like greybird he won't like Zukitwo...
<ochosi> asterismo: how is it not compatible with Faenza?
<Sysi> asterismo: faenza and greybird are working great for me
<Sysi> ochosi: it's lighter
<asterismo> for me visual design is very important, and since years ago, dark themes (those using dark toolbars and panels) are not fully visually well designed (IMHO)
<asterismo> for example, dark icons with dark backgrounds
<asterismo> or light icons with light backgrounds
<asterismo> for me is very important to have dark icons in light backgrounds or light icons in dark backgrounds
<asterismo> that thing not happen with faenza (any of it's variants) and a dark theme, say ambiance, greybird...
<asterismo> you can see it in panel icons, evolution anf firefox icon toolbars...
<asterismo> so i choose to use fully light themes because they do not break visual design
<Sysi> there should be faneza for both, dark and light panels/themes
<asterismo> but only fix the panels
<asterismo> they do not fix contextual menus, or applications icon toolbars (see transmission, evolution, firefox) those are default apps in ubuntu-gnome
<asterismo> but anyway
<asterismo> i just found out that there is no gtk3 compatible light theme
<Sysi> I find several on gnome-look.org
<asterismo> please paste the link
<asterismo> every theme i download i do not see the gtk3 folder
<asterismo> how do i install them anyway?
<Sysi> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/elementary-borderless-elegance?content=142930
<Sysi> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Smoothly?content=146464
<Sysi> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Aldabra?content=142247
<Sysi> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Zukitwo?content=140562&PHPSESSID=fcc64823ab0b133d6f8732bfe2b9e726
<asterismo> aldabra i downloaded it
<asterismo> but it is not gtk3
<asterismo> sorry
<asterismo> it is
<asterismo> but how do i install it?
<Sysi> copy theme folder to ~/.themes
<Sysi> you may need to create that hidden folder
<asterismo> done
<asterismo> ok
<asterismo> thanks very much
<asterismo> Zukitwo is not compatible with the window list toolbar applet
<asterismo> it renders white text over light background
<asterismo> i'll keep searching
<Sysi> I linked four themes and none of them work?
<asterismo> i was talking about Zukitwo, i got the others
<Sysi> I know it's a bit bugsy and ment to be used with that almost transparent bg-image
<asterismo> yes
<asterismo> it's all right
<asterismo> the thing was that there was always a light theme that made all to work
<asterismo> but i switched to xubuntu after 6 years of using gnome
<asterismo> i couldn't handle unity
<asterismo> it crashed sessions to me browsing pictures folder
<asterismo> so
<asterismo> i switched to xfce and found that it's great
<asterismo> i can do everything just like before
<asterismo> but
<asterismo> i'm missing a nice light theme
<asterismo> thats all
<asterismo> this is the theme
<asterismo> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Clearwaita?content=145210
<GridCube> so if i rotate my display the pointers gel_all broken!
<GridCube> i wonder if there`s a way to rotate pointers automagically
<blomgren> Hello - Anybody have experience with getting wireless drivers to work with xubuntu?
<blomgren> The "additional drivers" seemed to identify my wireless card okay (I checked the driver against the actual card), but I can't get wireless to work.
<GridCube> you have activated it?
<GridCube> seems like a stupid question but it happens
<blomgren> yes
<blomgren> (no offense taken!)
<Sysi> and rebooted?
<blomgren> yes - several times
<blomgren> I tried booting with a live usb with pclinuxos, and my wireless card worked right away
<blomgren> With this, it identifies the driver, I activated it and rebooted, but I can'
<GridCube> are you using 11.10?
<blomgren> t seem to get it to work from there.
<blomgren> yes
<blomgren> xubuntu 11.10
<blomgren> this is a hp pavillion dv2000
<blomgren> 01:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN (rev 01)
<charlie-tca> silly question, did it work with the xubuntu live session?
<blomgren> No.
<blomgren> The thing with the live session, is that you activate the driver, but it says you need to reboot before the driver will work.
<blomgren> I've gone through the forums and wikis, and everything I have found seems related to finding and installing the drivers.  In my case, it looks like the correct drivers were already ‪identified and installed.
<charlie-tca> You need bcmwl-kernel-source
<charlie-tca> bcmwl-modaliases
<charlie-tca> installed, I think
<blomgren> just apt-get install those?
<charlie-tca> yes
<charlie-tca> but that is the extent of my wireless knowledge, too.
<charlie-tca> I would suggest #ubuntu-beginners after all of us here exhaust our knowledge.
<blomgren> I tried bcmwl-kernel-source, but got a "already the newest version" message.
<blomgren> Tried the modaliases, but got a "package is not available, but is referred to by another package.  This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is available from another source However the following packages replace it: bcmwl-kernel-source
<GridCube> blomgren, are you using this? http://www.broadcom.com/support/802.11/linux_sta.php
<blomgren> no.  I'm just using what xubuntu automatically provided.
<GridCube> also this, its in spañish but its fairly easy to understand http://www.alcancelibre.org/article.php/como-driver-bcm43xx-linux
<blomgren> (which it calls the Broadcom STA Wireless Driver"
<blomgren> Okay.  I'll try removing what was automatically installed, then try this.
<GridCube> :)
<GridCube> good luck
<blomgren> This is a pretty fresh install, so worse case, I can start from scratch.
<GridCube> :D lets hope it not ends like that
<blomgren> dumb question . .  but in the compilation commands, is "uname" to be substituted with my username?
<charlie-tca> no
<blomgren> Thanks
<charlie-tca> uname refers to the kernel info
<charlie-tca> things like $USER are for username
<blomgren> thanks
<blomgren> Okay rebooting now with fingers crossed.
<blomgren> I'm back, and still no wireless as far as I can tell
<GridCube> :(
<blomgren> Repetir del paso 4 al 8 cada vez que se actualice el núcleo del sistema (paquete kernel en Fedora, Red Hat Enterprise Linux, CentOS 5, etc.; paquete linux-2.6 en Debian y Ubuntu).
<blomgren> I got the part about repeating steps 4 through 8, but that's about it.
<GridCube> it says, repeat this everytime your kernel updates
<blomgren> Gotcha
<blomgren> Still seems odd to me that the Ubuntu installed driver wasn't working.
<GridCube> dunno
<blomgren> PCLinuxOS was working right off the live usb.  Maybe a kernel thing? Or maybe there is some distro specific utility that got it.
<charlie-tca> broadcom is a weird beast, there are more than one driver, even for the same cards, but only one driver will work for each card.
<blomgren> ok.
<jimmy8888> hi guys. is there a way to get a world/international clock in xubuntu?
<GridCube> gworldclock?
<charlie-tca> sure
<charlie-tca> try menu -> Accessories -> Global clock
<charlie-tca> works better for Xubuntu
<GridCube> yes that one
<GridCube> i knew there was one from orage
<charlie-tca> orage has world clock capability, as seen by the 17 time zones I have set
<GridCube> you crazy charlie-tca
<jimmy8888> do you mean "Orage Globaltime"?
<charlie-tca> jimmy8888: yes
<charlie-tca> You can add as many timezones as you need to it, and tell it to display on all workspaces
<jimmy8888> ok cool that seems to work. is there a way to display these timezones on the panel somehow?
<jimmy8888> :)
<charlie-tca> I haven't found a way
<jimmy8888> ok thats all good. thanks!
<charlie-tca> however, replacing clock in panel with orage clock does work too
<charlie-tca> You can add extra orage clocks for the time zones, if there aren't too many
<jimmy8888> ahh sweet yep i just added two orage clocks. one for each timezone i care about. perfect!
<charlie-tca> I used to keep one clock for utc and one for local time in the panel
<charlie-tca> when the calendar appears, right click it to set options. There is one to make the calendar not appear all the time
<blomgren> Any other suggestions on my broadcom wireless issues?
<birdman007> I tried switching from lightdm to gdm so i could have the same login screen as in ubuntu 11.10 but i got this error when i used dpkg- reconfigure  http://paste.ubuntu.com/731216/
<madnick> birdman007: Ubuntu 11.10 does not use GDM
<madnick> birdman007: please dont PM me, its not that I dislike it, its just that I cannot switch window fast, since I got so many windows :)
<madnick> But no, it uses LightDM, and the unity-greeter
<hobgoblin> xubuntu uses lightdm-gtk-greeter - or at least it does here
<charlie-tca> yes, ande Ubuntu uses lightdm-unity-greeter
<birdman007> preference noted : ) , oh ok so i just have to install unity-greeter
<hobgoblin> birdman007: you weren't by any chance following a small forum thread were you?
<charlie-tca> so to use the Ubuntu greeter requires installing unity-greeter and removing lightdm-gtk-greeter
<hobgoblin> charlie-tca: can I quote that to someone on the forum?
<charlie-tca> quote what?
<charlie-tca> yes, ande Ubuntu uses unity-greeter
<hobgoblin> installing unity-greeter and removing lightdm-gtk-greeter
<charlie-tca> yes
<hobgoblin> someone there is after the same thing :)
<hobgoblin> k
<charlie-tca> of course you may. Thanks for asking, though
<hobgoblin> well - I'm newish to xubuntu and am still fiddling about - not bothered more than just adding a different image to the greeter :)
<charlie-tca> which reminds me, is there something in "/etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf" that has to be changed too?
<hobgoblin> I Was looking at that - perhaps the greeter line
<charlie-tca> yes, this one
<charlie-tca> greeter-session=lightdm-gtk-greeter
<charlie-tca> must be changed to
<charlie-tca> greeter-session=unity-greeter
<charlie-tca> and you don't even have to remove anything then
<hobgoblin> yea - I sort of played with that without knowing I needed to remove the lightdm-gtk - reboot failed and I ended up in recovery root nano'ing it :)
<charlie-tca> lightdm just got working for Xubuntu after beta2, so we had about 10 days with it
<hobgoblin> lol - good job done then
<hobgoblin> charlie-tca: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=11434924&postcount=4 does that look right?
<hobgoblin> if you've a moment to look ...
<Hoby_> hi
<madnick> Hoby_:
<madnick> ops
<charlie-tca> hobgoblin: looks great
<madnick> hobgoblin: user-session:xubuntu
<charlie-tca> Thanks for passing that along
<madnick> greeter-session=unity-greeter
<Hoby_> hi there needsome help
<madnick> make sure unity-greeter installed a .desktop file in xgreeters
<charlie-tca> Hoby_: needs help is too big a subject
<madnick> user-session=xubuntu * :)
<charlie-tca> !anyone
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Hoby_> ok installed fritz wlan stick and it worked,  but afte reeboot it does not anymore,
<Hoby_> i am really really new with ubuntu
<Hoby_> like installed it saturday
<genii-around> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<hobgoblin> charlie-tca: done that - thanks
<charlie-tca> Check if the stuff you installed to make it work is still therre, unplug and replug it, etc?
<hobgoblin> madnick - it installed one - I'll add that to the post just in case
<Hoby_> newest version xubuntu 10.10, well i tried  everything in my windows knowledge possible to get my wlan stick to work, it is correctly under Windows WLAN Driver, and I can configure it under networ properties but it won't connect
<birdman007> where do i check to make sure unity-greeter installed a .desktop file in xgreeters
<madnick> hobgoblin: well, does it work? ;)
<madnick> birdman007: ls /usr/share/xgreeters
<hobgoblin> no idea madnick - still fiddling with some other stuff - and eating :p
<madnick> lol
<madnick> I install like 5 greeters per day, but it was long since I installed the unity-greeter
<madnick> not sure how that .deb looks
<hobgoblin> back in a minute then ...
<birdman007> time to log out and see if i changed everything right, i hope i didn't mess anything up
<hobgoblin> charlie-tca madnick - nope that failed ...
<hobgoblin> possibly it's this - unity-greeter[1425]: segfault at 0 ip 00221cbb sp bf9aa230 error 4 in libgio-2.0.so.0.3000.0[189000+142000]
<hobgoblin> looking at syslog - I have the same error earlier when I tried
<madnick> hm
<madnick> let me try
<hobgoblin> k
<madnick> hm
<madnick> okay
<madnick> 1 sec i think i found the problem
<hobgoblin> worked for you ?
<hobgoblin> wb birdman007
<birdman007> nothing changed i think i didnt do something right
<hobgoblin> I'd hang on birdman007 - mine failed miserably :)
<hobgoblin> :)
<hobgoblin> the only way to learn - or at least how I learnt most of what I learnt was to break and start again
<madnick> well,
<madnick> you need org.gnome.setting-daemon.plugins.background
<hobgoblin> orly
<hobgoblin> and where does that come from :)
<madnick> setting the background
<madnick> it raises a critical assert
<hobgoblin> mmm - that'll be voodoo then ... no idea what that meant :)
<hobgoblin> certainly no idea how to accomplish it - or even if it's worth it - at least for me - I was just trying to help
<madnick> well, i will try to get it working
<madnick> no matter what it takes
<madnick> but it will take a while
<madnick> :)
<hobgoblin> ok - well I've found this channel now and it's in my list - so I'll be about if you remember
<charlie-tca> So it really isn't user usable any more to switch?
<madnick> to early to say
<madnick> okay
<hobgoblin> I've removed my post on the forum - lucjky I can do that without having to get someone to do it - but I'll put a note in there along the lines of 'it's not as easy as you'd think' for the time being
<madnick> got it working
<madnick> :)=
<hobgoblin> lol
<madnick> install
<hobgoblin> that's was a while ...
<madnick> sudo apt-get install gnome-settings-daemon
<madnick> but tbh
<madnick> it probably breaks something else
<madnick> :)
<hobgoblin> mmmm
<hobgoblin> I'll do it in vbox perhaps :)
<charlie-tca> so, next time, I will answer "nope" and be done with it
<madnick> http://www.madnick.se/~madnick/works.png
<madnick> fany
<madnick> fancy our new background
<madnick> (the old one does not exist ;))
<hobgoblin> charlie-tca: and I'd be none the wiser
<madnick> but yeah, i had to change quite a bit
<madnick> to get it working
<madnick> i wonder if one should make a package with the unity greeter that is optimized for xubuntu O_o
<birdman007> so i have to get gnome-settings-daemon also
<madnick> yes
<charlie-tca> madnick: not unless you are bored, and plan to maintain it for at least 18 months on 11.10, and probably three years in Precise
<madnick> charlie-tca: :(((
<madnick> 5 years right? ;P
<charlie-tca> unity greeter is a moving target, too :(
<charlie-tca> Don't think xubuntu will go for 5 years,
<madnick> oh right i forgot about that
<birdman007> do i just install it and thats it or do i have to do something else
<madnick> yes
<madnick> change some configurations files
<madnick> I'd say dont even do it
<madnick> or if you insist, have a backup
<madnick> of all lightdm files
<madnick> and be ready to purge the gnome settings daemon
<hobgoblin> madnick: worked here - horrid - changed it back :p
<madnick> :D
<birdman007> so which configuration files do i change
<hobgoblin> thanks for both your help - I shall go and fiddle with the post on the forum
<hobgoblin> birdman007: I see you waited for me to say it worked then ... :)
<hobgoblin> madnick: though it was black and white - not the purple thing - but heyho
<madnick> hobgoblin: need to change the bg manually :)
<madnick> birdman007: lightdm.conf
<madnick> unity-greeter.conf
<Thermi> hmm
<madnick> unity-greeter.desktop
<Thermi> another theme
<Thermi> an audio greeter which spells the username
<Thermi> did anyone think of this? :D
<madnick> :)
<hobgoblin> madnick: I'll add that to the post too madnick - do you know what the bg image is off the top of your head - if not I'll let them figure it out for themselves :)
<madnick> hobgoblin: well just take any image hehe
<madnick> i just took
<madnick> /usr/share/wallpapers/albatross.png
<birdman007> what do i change in the files
<hobgoblin> madnick: oic - it's just the one in the lightdm.conf file is it
<madnick> paste 731304
<madnick> hm
<madnick> paste.ubuntu.com/731304
<hobgoblin> well that's the longest post I've made on the forum in a while - it's been moved to recurring or closed mostly since oneiric released :) - good to be helping again
<hobgoblin> I think I got all of it - http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=11434924&postcount=4 - if not I'll read the logs ...
<madnick> hm you are staff, how come you need to be logged in on the forum to read it if you set firefox to use swedish as primary language? :o
<hobgoblin> luckily for me I am just a lowly mod and not admin so I can say I have no idea at all ... though if you were by chance trying to read something in the Archive then it is like that for everyone
<madnick> hobgoblin: oh i see :)
<hobgoblin> if not you could make a bug report for it https://launchpad.net/ubuntuforums.org
<madnick> hobgoblin: well i figure it is a the archive that comes up when i google
<hobgoblin> aaah yea :(
<birdman007> still nothing :/
<hobgoblin> that's an issue
<madnick> birdman007: it does not work for you?
<madnick> at all?
<madnick> birdman007: okay i see, run this command:
<madnick> acctually, first restore lightdm.conf
<madnick> and cp the one with hte unity greeter to ~
<birdman007> ok
<madnick> then when you done that
<madnick> sudo apt-get install xserver-xephyr ; lightdm --test-mode -d -c lightdm.conf
<madnick> then you dont need to fiddle around in recovery mode
<madnick> after that, report back what the output said
<birdman007> what was the original greeter-session
<madnick> lightdm-gtk-greeter
<MarionV> so does anyone know how to have the system automatically do xset dpms 0 0 0
<MarionV> on boot
<madnick> put it in startup
<madnick> in settings -> session and start up
<MarionV> there is no seesion and start up
<hobgoblin> it's in settings manager
<birdman007> how do i cp the one with hte unity greeter to ~         whats the command, sorry i dont know the terminal that well yet still learning
<madnick> okay, well
<madnick> if you already changed lightdm.conf then create a new one in /home/yourname
<madnick> and make it look exactly like the one you changed now, but also put unity-greeter as greeter-session :)
<MarionV> ok so once in session and start up what do i do next
<madnick> autostart
<madnick> add
<madnick> then just write the command you want to run :)
<MarionV> cool thanks
<MarionV> just the linux community is one of the reasons i like using xubuntu better than windows
<birdman007> what do you mean put unity-greeter as greeter-session
<birdman007> change it to greeter-session.conf
<madnick> in your home folder
<madnick> make a file called lightdm.conf, and write this in it:
<madnick> [SeatDefaults]
<madnick> user-session=xubuntu
<madnick> greeter-session=unity-greeter
<birdman007> ok, now do i do the apt-get command
<madnick> yes
<hobgoblin> both of them
<hobgoblin> if necessary
<birdman007> a window popped up with the login screen, do i login?
<madnick> :)
<madnick> if it did
<madnick> it should work
<madnick> if you copy the lightdm.conf to /etc/lightdm and logout
<madnick> birdman007: if its the unity screen :)
<birdman007> the window says Xephyr on :1.0
<birdman007> thats the title of the window
<madnick> yes, but is it the unity greeter that pops up? :)
<birdman007> yes
<madnick> and it seems to look ok and work fine?
<birdman007> it looks ok and everything i click on works
<madnick> okay, then just: sudo cp lightdm.conf /etc/lightdm
<madnick> and logout, and back in :)
<birdman007> every time i try to close that window a new one pops up :D
<madnick> press ctrl+c
<madnick> on the terminal that you typed it in
<birdman007> ok, now to logout and log back in
<birdman007> still didnt change anything :(
<birdman007> aww well
<madnick> are you sure that you copied that data? because that does not make sense
<birdman007> yea i did sudo cp lightdm.conf /etc/lightdm
<madnick> and if you now did cat /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<madnick> what does it say?
<birdman007> [SeatDefaults] user-session=xubuntu greeter-session=unity-greeter
<zenrox> that post dint work for me
<madnick> zenrox: the unity greeter post?
<zenrox> yep
<madnick> have you installed the unity-greeter + gnome-settings-daemon
<zenrox> wouldent even start the dm
<zenrox> and yess
<zenrox> followed the post to a t
<zenrox> and nothen
<zenrox> i had to revert
<zenrox> just to get a desktop
<well_laid_lawn> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<hobgoblin> which is what I got to start with
<madnick> it works really fine here
<madnick> but you need to reboot after installing stuff
<zenrox> yep
<zenrox> i know
<zenrox> did that twice
<zenrox> nothen
<madnick> lightdm have already read the configuration file
<madnick> zenrox: could you run lightdm --test-mode -d
<madnick> and give me the debug output
<zenrox> http://paste.ubuntu.com/731376/
<madnick> zenrox: xserver-xephyr, is that installed?
<zenrox> no
<zenrox> its just a nest server tho
<madnick> yes
<madnick> If lightdm dont get an x server it cant run properly
<zenrox> trying agine
<zenrox> brb
<birdman007> I rebooted and it got stuck with the bar moving bak and forth
<madnick> probably an fsck check :)
<madnick> did it say "keys:"
<birdman007> Idk I'll mess with it later, talk to y'all later
<birdman007> Have a good day everybody : )
<hobgoblin> funny how it worked for me and you but not the other 2
<zenrox> ok it worked once i did sudo lightdm --test-mode -d
<zenrox> in a vt
<madnick> okay
<zenrox> other wise its not starting like it should
<madnick> hm
<zenrox> so i got to feguer out how to get it starting like it should
<zenrox> but after a ciggy tho
<madnick> hobgoblin: i suspect a lack of touching unity-greeter.conf :)
<hobgoblin> :)
<madnick> There is more fun greeters than the unity greeter ;)
<TheSheep> sudo /etc/inittab.lighrestart
<hobgoblin> is there? all in the repos are they - or something like *-look
<olbi> hello
<olbi> I have some problems with gmusicbrowser, I add files flac and dont see any filenames :/
<olbi> under Exaile and Rhythmbox it is visible
<olbi> what could be problem?
<olbi> files where created and Windows 7, AIMP2 Audio Converter
<holstein> olbi: interesting
<holstein> i was under the impression flac was supported
<holstein> olbi: do you have another user account? or would you mind creating one and trying there?
<virunga> Hi
<holstein> https://trisquel.info/en/forum/gmusicbrowser-cant-play-flac might be relevant olbi
<virunga> i have a pc with a Athlon at 1.6 GHz with 1 GB of ram. This more or less are the ubuntu requirements, but i thought with xubuntu the pc could go faster. Is this right? Can i install libreoffice on Xubuntu?
<holstein> virunga: xubuntu is ubuntu
<holstein> the repos are the same... so you have access to the same software
<charlie-tca> yes, you can install libreoffice on Xubuntu.
<holstein> its using XFCE instead of gnome or unity, which typically most users find runs faster
<charlie-tca> The more you addd to be like Ubuntu, the less performance you get
<holstein> yeah ^^ you end up bogging it back down if you do too much :/
<virunga> Ok, i got it. Thank you :)
<zenrox> ok back madnick
<hobgoblin> thanks for the help - cya
<madnick> zenrox: well, i cannot really see any reason why it would fail, if you used my configuration
<olbi> i could check under virtualmachine w8
<madnick> paste.ubuntu.com/731304
<zenrox> i dont either
<zenrox> its just not starting like it should
<zenrox> like xubuntu is not starting lightdm
<olbi> holstein: it same under another system
<olbi> hostein: gmusicbrowser can't see filenamse
<holstein> olbi: another system? or user?
<olbi> another system
<holstein> well, its a long shot, but a fresh user would get any configuration you do out of the equation
<olbi> LOL, now problems with update java.tzdata from pl.archive.ubuntu.com :P
<zenrox> i wonder if it has something to do with lightdm-gtk-greeter
<Loptr> Can someone help me improve my boot time?
<olbi> Loptr: how long system is booting? my about 30 - 40 seconds
<olbi> so it isnt bad
<charlie-tca> Make sure the grub menu timeout is 0?
<charlie-tca> (/etc/default/grub
<charlie-tca> )
<Loptr> olbi, mine is around 25-30 but for my machine it just seems long.
<Loptr> i read some guys make it 5-10 seconds and i tought i could do that but its not working, i stopped the majority of startup serviced i don't need
<Loptr> even made static ip adres to remove network-manager
<Loptr> ;]
<knome> xubuntu community meeting in 15 minutes at #xubuntu-devel. everybody is free to take part :)
<Loptr> ChanServ, olbi  This is my bootchart without any startup services, even screensaver,ibus, and etc are gone
<Loptr> http://img507.imageshack.us/img507/9951/asgardoneiric201111073.png
<zenrox> hmm
<olbi> i have to do my bootchart :D
<olbi> never did that :D
<Loptr> Its fun but thats how they get you hooked :D
<genii-around> Loptr: If you still have some sysinitv stuff thats loading, you can use one-time boot option of: profile   to parallelize those. Might get another second or three
<madnick> zenrox: still not working?
 * Unit193 likes the name of the computer
<noob13> hey, any idea how to switch off touchpad tapping in xfce?
<genii-around> Loptr: ( you boot with that option, it organizes the items so that boot takes longer, but subsequent boots should be a bit faster )
<Loptr> genii-around, i didin't quite understood what you said where do i have to do that? Is that a grub option or?
<genii-around> Loptr: Yes, a grub option in the line which loads the kernel. ( normally where you see like quiet splash ).  So for one boot you put in: profile     and when it loads that time, it tries to figure out which sysinitv scripts it can load in parrallel next boot. The next time you boot, you don't require the "profile" option and it should be at least a little bit faster
<knome> xubuntu community meeting @ #xubuntu-devel NOW. everybody is free to join :)
<Loptr> I understand
<Loptr> i'll try that. thanks
<zenrox> madnick nope
<zenrox> but if i manualy start it it works
<zenrox> so i need to find whare xubuntu starts it
<zacarias> Has someone installed libreoffice on 10.04 or 10.10?
<zenrox> ok i am gona try adding start lightdm to /etc/rc.local just to see if this will work
<zenrox> brb rebooting
<madnick> i assume you we
<madnick> ok to late
<zenrox> thare fixed
<zenrox> aparently lightdm is not starting like it should so i added it to /etc/rc.local
<zenrox> and bam fixed
<madnick> i must ask
<madnick> did you uninstall the lightdm-gtk-greeter?
<zenrox> no
<zenrox> left it alone cause it would of removed xubuntu-desktop and xubuntu-default-settings
<madnick> Well, glad it worked out, I am no wiser about what could've caused this :\
<zenrox> even tho that wouldent have made a big different
<zenrox> me neather
<preecher> in the task manager i show columns with "PID"  "RSS"  "CPU"  wht does RSS actually mean?  i know its something to do with memory -  reason i am asking the amount showing in task manager differs from that showing in system monitor---any help appreciated
<madnick> process id
<madnick> oh
<madnick> rss
<madnick> Resident Set Size likely
<madnick> How much memory of a process that is held in RAM
<madnick> contrary to swapped
<preecher> so that wouldnt necessarily mean the mount the prog is using?
<preecher> oh ok
<preecher> mount = amount
<preecher> and thanks madnick
<zenrox> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1846552&highlight=install+lightdm+xubuntu i used this thread to add it to /etc/rc.local
<go8765> can anybody help me please to turn on managing of mouse by keyboard ?
<ochosi> go8765: what exactly do you mean?
<knome> ochosi, move cursor with arrow keys possibly
<knome> and stuff
<ochosi> oh
<ochosi> right
<go8765> ochosi, I need to use mouse moving from keyboard
<ochosi> pfew, no clue tbh
<ochosi> i thought you meant something like: get to the mouse-preferences by only using the keyboard :)
<go8765> so how I can do this?
<knome> go8765, we don't know
<go8765> :)
<go8765> good answer :)
<knome> have you looked at google?
<madnick> Hm, I wrote an app like that long ago, not sure I still have it tho, not sure XFCE offers such a tool, I recon thats why i wrote it
<go8765> knome, m... yes, but I have some special environment and google cant help...
<Hopeless> Hey, I was just about to download and install Xubuntu over my current OS, and as a previous Ubuntu user, I was hoping there would be a way I could install it using a USB drive, I couldn't find an option on the xbuntu.org/get page but I was wondering if there was another way I could use my USB to install Xubuntu instead of a burning a CD as that is not possible, any help?
<holstein> Hopeless: your machine *must* support USB booting
<Hopeless> My Machine accepts it.
<holstein> then, you can use several tools to make a bootable USB stick from the downloaded iso, including just dd copying them over now
<holstein> but, i have not tried dd copying them... i still use unetbootin
<holstein> http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
#xubuntu 2011-11-08
<Hopeless> Ooo.
<Hopeless> Thank you. :O
<Space-Duck> Does gedit not work well with xubuntu? Minie is incredible slow
<Space-Duck> *mine
<holstein> Space-Duck: i just installed it, and it seems fine
<holstein> as expected
<Space-Duck> I can type a entire line, then set back and watch it type it out.
<Space-Duck> real slow
<holstein> not sure... thats not the case for me though
<holstein> try it on a nother machine... with another user account on the same machine
<Space-Duck> ahh.. crap. It's the file browser plugin
<go8765> Help me restore dragging and selection by mouse please
<Space-Duck> disableing it and gedit works fine
<Space-Duck> I kind of need that plugin :(
<holstein> go8765: you could also try another user account
<go8765> holstein, I try to describe better - in openbox all work good, in gnome - bed
<go8765> and I dont understand what is the problem :(
<holstein> i havent learned much about gnome3 yet
<go8765> holstein, gnome2 I use :)
<holstein> go8765: in 11.10?
<go8765> no 11.04
<go8765> holstein, natty
<holstein> what is the issue?
<holstein> have you tried in another user account?
<go8765> holstein, no I didnt.
<go8765> when I type something - I cant select this be mouse - onle cntr-a
<go8765> *only
<holstein> go8765: how did you break it?
<go8765> holstein, what do you mean?
<holstein> go8765: do you remember what settings you were messing with that broke that funcionality in gnome?
<go8765> holstein, no
<go8765> i dont use gnome last time
<go8765> i use openbox the last time
<holstein> go8765: make a new user, and test
<go8765> and now i try to run gnome session and find this
<holstein> then, you can go in and get rid of the offending mis-configured settings in your /home
<Space-Duck> How can I create a bookmark in xubuntu? similar to in Gnome "Places" -> "Connect to Server..."
<holstein> ive been trying gigolo
<Space-Duck> gigolo?
<holstein> gigolo - frontend to manage connections to remote filesystems using GIO/GVfs
<holstein> !gigolo
<holstein> !info gigolo
<ubottu> gigolo (source: gigolo): frontend to manage connections to remote filesystems using GIO/GVfs. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.1-3 (oneiric), package size 140 kB, installed size 856 kB
<Space-Duck> Do I need to start Gigolo every time I want to use the connection? or will it autorun after I add a connection?
<holstein> from what i have found, its like the one in gnome
<holstein> its there til you unmount it
<madnick> hm is gigolo the same as
<madnick> !gvfs-frontend
<holstein> madnick: good question
<holstein> !info gvfs-frontend
<ubottu> Package gvfs-frontend does not exist in oneiric
<madnick> i see
<Space-Duck> the folder field is supposed to be the remote directory, correct?
<go8765> holstein, in other user all good workind. but i dont understand how ta solve my user
<holstein> go8765: you can remove the .gnome directories... the ones to do with the config that are in your /home
<holstein> you can just move them temprorarily, and test it
<vaev> think I pulled in gvfs-backends and xfce4-goodies and got network browsing under thunar
<vaev> after a restart
<Space-Duck> I think I might just install nautilus
<holstein> im quite happy with gigolo
<Space-Duck> How can you make rissetto move forward/back? I have dir with jpgs and psds, I open a jpg with Rissetto and forward/back are disabled.
<Space-Duck> Am I doing it wrong?
<well_laid_lawn> Space-Duck: you need to open a directory to browse the dir
<well_laid_lawn> it has an open dir button
<Space-Duck> So I was doing it wrong
<Space-Duck> still wish it opened the current directory automatically... but I'll overlook that cause it lets me preview psds
<Sysi> well_laid_lawn: there's option on setings to open entire directory, but then you need to first use back/space to get GUI-buttons work
<well_laid_lawn> oh cheers for that - sounds like it could be friendlier tho
<Sysi> I'm not exactly sure if it's still like that in 11.10.. psybsd has made quite a bunch of fixes recently
<Sysi> still seems to be that way.. I use keyboard anyway but not nice if you prefer mouse
<SkyNetMaster> hi, could you advice me pleas on how do I disable window roll up effect?
<go8765> can anybody help me with LO?  I make for my text effect - mowing on straight line, but when text start mowing - I see little deviation on left/right
<blutgens> anyone else ever notice how "public" samba usershares _NEVER_ work
<blutgens> guest_ok is set, permissions are all fine
<blutgens> yet samba says "eff you i can't find that file"
<blutgens> such bullshit
<blutgens> once upon a time making a simple "public" guest share was easy
<holstein> i just use ssh
<holstein> http://www.swish-sftp.org/
<blutgens> which is fine until you want so share something with a neophyte windows person
<holstein> i got samba working more just to say i could
<blutgens> "oh here go and install and learn how to use this"
<holstein> the windows persona can install http://www.swish-sftp.org/
<blutgens> yes, i'm aware of it and how it works
<holstein> its pretty simple
<blutgens> thanks, pro-tip: not everyone in here is a noob
<holstein> you could be a programmer, and not aware of swish-ftp
<holstein> i wasnt trying to imply you were a noob
<holstein> just that i chose to stop trying to make linux speak windows, and its been great :)
<blutgens> point is, i want to just hand out the occasional \\laptop-hostname\public to lesser beings that run trash operating systems
<blutgens> it used to be easy with samba
<blutgens> add an entry to smb.conf, make sure perms were cool and done
<holstein> i was trying to set samba up like that again recently ... a share for a bunch of windows users to write to
<blutgens> now it wants to act like a douche win2k server 100% of the time
<blutgens> i'd like to shake tridge and allison about by their damn ears and says "dudes Y U BREAK MY BELOVED SAMBA!"
<holstein> might be a 'feature' ;)
<blutgens> i want the old "easy mode" back =(
<blutgens> this usershare nonsense is bollocks
<blutgens> i don't care about damn domain sid
<blutgens> or any of the other such nonsense
<holstein> blutgens: have you tried swat? i heard about it and havent gotten around to trying it
<holstein> doesnt seem trivial to setup
<blutgens> swat is just a little web based app, takes nothing at all to setup, never has
<holstein> so, you have tried it then?
<blutgens> i'm trying to sort out all the various "security models"
<holstein> right... i was wondering if you had tried it, if you felt it helps with that
<blutgens> looks like "security = server" is what I'm after
<blutgens> nah it's just a clicky interface to the config file is all
<ablomen> blutgens, set security to share, and then force a user on the shares
<blutgens> yeah that's what I did
<ablomen> https://gist.github.com/1348003 << i use something like this for shares
<blutgens> seems to break a buncha shit
<blutgens> fucking samba people
<blutgens> grrr
<blutgens> eff it
<blutgens> i'll use apache instead
<blutgens> samba can go suck a fatty along with windows
<ablomen> and make sure to use `smbpasswd username` to set an password
<holstein> theres the spirit!
<blutgens> it used to be so easy
<holstein> ablomen: i would need to do that for every windows user though correct?
<ablomen> (they won't have to enter it, it just has to be there in the smaba password file)
<ablomen> no
<ablomen> because you force the user on the share
<blutgens> they have broken "guest" access entirely
<ablomen> so they don't even have to enter a username and/or password
<blutgens> utterly ridiculous
<blutgens> it makes me a little sad that it's easier on windows to have a "public" share
<holstein> im not sure i follow... so i can smbpasswrd bollox, and all the windows machines can use the share?
<blutgens> net usershare add <all the other shit> is supposed to just "work"
<ablomen> holstein, see the gist, you can force a user on the share
<ablomen> holstein, if you don't, they _will_ get a login screen
<holstein> right, but i need to force each user? thats the question
<holstein> i dont want to add 40 users, and maintain it
<holstein> i just want a public guest share with read/write access
<ablomen> holstein, that's basicly what this is
<ablomen> holstein, so you can make a share, called guest, which points to /home/guest/samba/ and force the user guest, then everybody connects as guest on that share automagicly
<holstein> i'll see if i can revisit this then, and give it a shot
<Gregounours> Hi all, quick question. What's a litgh webradio player for Xubuntu (oneiric).
<Gregounours> something that won't install 3000 gnome depencies
<Azelphur> Using XUbuntu 11.10, if I use file-roller to open an archive and try to drag / drop into thunar, it locks my mouse pointer and I have to drop to a tty to kill file-roller to get my mouse back. Any way to get drag/drop archive support?
<Sysi> Gregounours: exaile, maybe audacious
<xubuntu144> hello
<kapuze> does anybody know where the padevchooser has gone in oneiric?
<kapuze> nobody?
<hobgoblin> kapuze: hi - https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+source/padevchooser/0.9.3-2ubuntu4
<hobgoblin> apaprently it's gone and replaced with pavucontrol
<kapuze> seems link, u know an alternative?
<hobgoblin> pavucontrol maybe - I never need to muck about with pa so I rarely need to look for anything else - sorry
<kapuze> i want to connect various applications with different sinks/sources, this is not possible with pavucontrol
<hobgoblin> no idea I'm afraid - from the lp page it looks like it was unmaintained upstream - really I have no idea
<badapple> hi guys
<badapple> i have a question
<badapple> =)
<badapple> so , i have mobile phone and i want to connect it with my computer , but when i plug it in does not appear anything :S
<yrg> I have installed xubuntu-desktop in addition to ubuntu-desktop, so now I have both Gnome and xfce. Each time I start nautilus, all desktop icons disappear, and the background gets reset. How do I prevent that from happening?
<yrg> (This happens in xfce only)
<well_laid_lawn> you need the --no-desktop option when starting nautilus in xfce
<yrg> Thank you.
<well_laid_lawn> cheers
<yrg> How do I add current input locale indicator to xfce?
<xubuntu919> hi guys, trying to install awn synaptic says that it has to install 206mb of packages
<well_laid_lawn> yrg: there's a keyboard layout switch panel plugin iirc
<xubuntu919> is it normal?
<well_laid_lawn> xubuntu919: why would you think the package manager is wrong? seems a lot for a panel tho
<xubuntu919> to me seems bad that a dock need all that styff and space
<xubuntu919> *stuff
<xubuntu699> i have problem with xubuntu on ssd - when i plug in and plug out my ssd, my os is broken down...
<xubuntu919> almost unbelieavable
<xubuntu699> Of coure i unmount before
<yrg> How do I change font size in the applications menu? It's ok elsewhere, but this menu has a rather small size.
<ochosi> yrg: unfortunately you can't really change it independently of the rest of the desktop (at least not easily, but i'm not sure if at all)
<yrg> I have both gnome and xfce installed, and I think I ran some appearance manager which let me set another window border style earlier. In the xfce settings manager, the appearance section doesn't let me choose a window borders style (eg. 'metabox', 'simple', etc) - do you know what appearance program could this have been?
<knome> yrg, "window manager" from settings manager
<falken_> hi all you sexy xubuntu types!
<falken_> is anyone at home to help a noob with some open gl issues?
<pleia2> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<pleia2> :)
<falken_> OK, straight to the point:
<falken_> Since upgrading to the newest xubuntu release opengl is not working for me at all. Is there any control panel for it I can twaek? I'm using  an RC410 [Radeon Xpress 200M] on a toshiba satellite with the latest xubuntu rewlease
<falken_> release
<falken_> Open GL xscreensavers not working, or any other software that requires openGL. (e.g. GNUbik does not open at all when launched)
#xubuntu 2011-11-09
<falken_> If I run glxinfo | grep direct on the console I get the following:
<falken_> X Error of failed request:  BadRequest (invalid request code or no such operation)
<falken_>   Major opcode of failed request:  135 (GLX)
<falken_>   Minor opcode of failed request:  19 (X_GLXQueryServerString)
<falken_>   Serial number of failed request:  12
<falken_>   Current serial number in output stream:  12
<falken_> ok goodnight all, got to go.
<Space-Duck> Is it possible to make applications open in the same position they were closed in? Or something similar?
<Space-Duck> I have dual monitors, and I like my web browser on the right... it always opens on the left though.
<yrg> knome, thank you. :)
<juggler> I was trying to download the iso image via torrent, but it sems that the tracker was down. Can anyone else access the tracker?
<ToZ> juggler, yes I can access it. downloading now.
<juggler> Toz: I could download the torrent file, but the program could not access the tracker
<ToZ> juggler: I'm access tracker fine (http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969). Can you access other torrent trackers?
<juggler> toz: ok hey.... it is working now, I feel kinda silly
<ToZ> juggler: maybe a hiccup?
<juggler> toz: well let me rephrase that, I can access the announce page, but my program (utorrent) is still having trouble let me fiddle with it some more...
<juggler> before I couldn't even access the announce page
<juggler> toz: I still can't get it working (every one in a while, the annouce page does not load), so I am just going to download it directly, thanks for your help
<Lomax> Hello everyone! I've just finished upgrading to 11.10 (from 10.04) and it's great in many ways - but the UI appears very squished up with very little separation between text and menu items. How can I increase the "padding" in the UI?
<asterismo> hi people
<asterismo> i have an issue with the radiance theme (appearently the only one that supports gtk3 apps like evolution)
<asterismo> i would like to fix some ugly colors in the window buttons applet in the xfce panel
<asterismo> i could send a screenshot
<asterismo> is someone familiar with editing applets colors?
<asterismo> anyone?
<Lomax> Hello everyone! I've just finished upgrading to 11.10 (from 10.04) and it's great in many ways - but the UI appears very squished up with very little separation between text and menu items. How can I increase the "padding" in the UI?
<homebrewcider> hi all, new installation of xubuntu 11.04, hd6670 vid card, lcd monitor shows up as crt. when you put 16 x 9 resolutions in, it goes way over screen, but with 4 x 3 res in, it stretches to fill the screen which looks wrong
<Sysi> press autoconfiguration button on your screen or try 16:10?
<homebrewcider> hmm, autoconfiguration button?
<Sysi> most screens have it, usually labelled "AUTO"
<homebrewcider> on my monitor?
<Sysi> yes
<homebrewcider> doesn't have it
<homebrewcider> thanks, might have fixed it some other way, hmmm, not sure
<homebrewcider> thanks anyway for the effort
<homebrewcider> ok, resolution seems to be okay. just can't get it recognised through dvi, set "detect displays" but doesn't show up
<ball> homebrewcider: Perhaps you're using a 16:9 mode that is too large for your screen?
<ball> homebrewcider: Which modes have you tried?
<homebrewcider> 16:10 is on now, all good as I said, dvi is the problem now
<ball> Why is DVI a problem?
<ball> Oh I see.  Do you know the native size of your screen?
<homebrewcider> 1680x1050
<stochastic> hi, my window borders have disappeared on my new laptop after installing the 3rd-party nvidia drivers.  Unity and Gnome both have window borders appearing.
<ball> Gosh, that's a big 'un.
<Sysi> stochastic: we only know xfce :/
<Sysi> oh, misunderstood
<stochastic> Sysi, sorry, the xfce window borders are the ones not there
<Sysi> xfwm4 --replace
<stochastic> aahhh, thanks, that works
<stochastic> should I expect that behaviour be required on every login?
<Sysi> no, but you maybe should save session on next logout
<stochastic> cool, thanks.
<stochastic> oh, Sysi, what's your current xfce theme?
<Sysi> greybird
<stochastic> cool
<Sysi> nicest gtk2+3 one
<plasticdoc> Hello all. Is there a way to auto-center the bottom launcher after defining it as 100% length ?
<well_laid_lawn> I haven't found a way yet
<TheSheep> you can put a separator on each side and set it to autoexpand
<plasticdoc> So in order to have centered contents the the bottom launcher must be kept small and with auto length checked?
<falken_> Hi all
<falken_> Can someone help me with an OpenGL / Xubuntu problem?
<well_laid_lawn> falken_: depends on what the problem is
<falken_> :) OK here it is:
<falken_> Since upgrading to the newest xubuntu release opengl is not working for me at all. Is there any control panel for it I can tweak? I'm using  an RC410 [Radeon Xpress 200M] on a toshiba satellite with the latest xubuntu release
<falken_> Open GL xscreensavers not working, or any other software that requires openGL. (e.g. GNUbik does not open at all when launched)
<well_laid_lawn> seems there's some issues with ati cards and the recent kernels from what I've seen lately - I don't use ati tho
<falken_> Yeah it's a pity. Do you know if it's something that's likely to be fixed?
<falken_> Is it any clue to my problem that when I run "glxinfo | grep direct" in the console I get the following:
<falken_> BadRequest (invalid request code or no such operation)
<falken_>   Major opcode of failed request:  135 (GLX)
<falken_>   Minor opcode of failed request:  19 (X_GLXQueryServerString)
<falken_>   Serial number of failed request:  12
<falken_>   Current serial number in output stream:  12
<knome> !pastebin | falken_
<ubottu> falken_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<falken_> ok sorry - total noob here
<well_laid_lawn> not having glx working isn't good falken_
<falken_> yeah i know, it's bad :(
<well_laid_lawn> falken_: which driver are you using ?
<falken_> I don't know. That's part of the problem.
<falken_> Like I said, is there a control panel or something I can look at for graphics driver?
<well_laid_lawn> I always use intel - there should be a proprietry driver option in the menu iirc
<well_laid_lawn> maybe an ati user could give a clue...
<falken_> What do you mean by "menu iirc"?
<falken_> Sorry, total noobcake here when it comes to xubuntu
<TheSheep> falken_: "iirc" means "if I remember correctly"
<TheSheep> falken_: you should have an option in system->hardware drivers
<TheSheep> or something like that
<falken_> I have been trying to post a screengrab - but anyway: I do not have Hardware Drivers listed in the System menu
<falken_> Is it somewhere else?
<falken_> Here is my menu: http://img822.imageshack.us/img822/1690/screentn.png
<ablomen> falken_, settings => additional drivers
<falken_> I have used that wizard already and it just brings up a suggested driver download for a software modem. :(
<falken_> Is there a xorg control panel I can access?
<falken_> Or does oneric even use xorg ?? :)
<falken_> hi all, anyone home?
<falken_> I'm looking for help with an opengl issue - it's simply not working after i upgraded from lynx to oscelot
<falken_> Is there somewhere I can change video card drivers?
<falken_> OR edit settings? LIke a xorg control panel?
<ablomen> falken_, do you have an nvidia card?
<falken_> no ati
<ablomen> oh ok, sorry can't help you then
<falken_> I'm using  an RC410 [Radeon Xpress 200M] on a toshiba satellite with the latest xubuntu release
<ablomen> there might be some help here >> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto/ATI
<falken_> thank you very much i will look here...
<sutija> hi guys
<sutija> i need one important question to ask
<sutija> Does anybody knows how to fix battery issue in xubuntu 10.04
<sutija> installed on EEEPC 4G SURF.
<sutija> It shows me good info about percent
<sutija> but it' s buggy with time
<sutija> anyone? :/
<TheSheep> sutija: you just need to give it some time to calibrate
<sutija> thanks
<falken_> Hi all. I've just realised I don't have the /etc/X11/xorg.conf  file on my system. Does Ocelot not use Xorg? I have xorg installed when i look in software centre.
<TheSheep> falken_: it uses xorg.conf when it's present, but by default it just autodetects all settings
<TheSheep> !xorg.conf
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<TheSheep> hmm
<dirtycookie> hello people,
<dirtycookie> i editited my fstab file so that it mounts a HD automatically, which it did, but how do i get an icon onto the desktop?
<falken_> The result I get when I run that in console is "sudo: /etc/init.d/?dm: command not found"
<TheSheep> falken_: I didn't tell you to run any commands
<falken_> Oh sorry that was an automatice respose from ubottu I think. I'm a noobcake you see. :)
<falken_> response
<TheSheep> falken_: I was hoping that it would link to an article explaining about xorg.conf, but it didn't sorry
<TheSheep> falken_: there was a wiki page that explained it nicely
<falken_> Is there any control panel for xorg I can change settings on? My only problem is that OpenGL is not working at all.
<TheSheep> falken_: anyways, if you need to modify any settings, you can just create that file and put whatever you want to change in it
<TheSheep> falken_: no control panel
<falken_> This is true, but I am very new to all this and would be much happier in editing the text in an already existing file.
<falken_> like the xorg.conf I was looking for :(
<falken_> Strage thing is: OPenGL worked very well in Lynx, but now not at all in Ocelot.
<falken_> Strange
<dirtycookie> i editited my fstab file so that it mounts a HD automatically, which it did, but how do i get an icon onto the desktop?
<falken_> I am going to switch to gnome on startup and see if it is working in this...
<falken_> dirtycookie: I could be wrong, but did you try to right click the desktop and create a launcher?
<falken_> I know you should probably see it automatically, but this could be a workaround
<falken_> bye all
<dirtycookie> falken_: no but wouldnt the OS automatically put that on my desktop?
<aLeSD> hi all
<aLeSD> does compiz make your desktop faster ?
<dirtycookie> aLeSD: no not really
<knome> no.
<aLeSD> ok
<knome> it makes your desktop slower.
<dirtycookie> aLeSD: it is only an eyecandy to make it look fancier like win7, if you are a slow or old machine then turn it off if you have the feeling that is laggy
<dirtycookie> hello people, i have installed the latest version of xubuntu onto my eeePC successfully, but i have a little problem. I have a 4gb onboard flash that is being mounted not by the fstab file, i changed that by adding an entry like the link here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/733191/
<dirtycookie>  I restarted the system and then i noticed that it mounted the fs but didnt link it to the desktop
<aLeSD> is there something li rhytmbox for lubuntu ?
<Sysi> dirtycookie: drag the folder you mounted it to to desktop
<falken_> dirtycookie, did my solution earlier not work, to create a launcher?
<Sysi> or maybe that doesn't work for creating links.. (IDK, I like my desktop empty)
<dirtycookie> falken_: no it didnt
<falken_> ok, sorry it didn't work out.
<dirtycookie> Sysi: i dragged it to my desktop but it seems that it makes a copy of it
<Sysi> launcher should work, command would be like "thunar /path/to/file"
<dirtycookie> Sysi: ok ill try that
<falken_> what if you rightclick it and select "Send to desktop (create link)"
<dirtycookie> falken_: one sec
<dirtycookie> falken_: ur suggestion went also good
<dirtycookie> thx
<falken_> cool
<falken_> turns out a complete noob is of some use to you! :)
<falken_> Now you must fix my OpenGL issue :)
<beuntje> Hi, there, i'm having problems connecting my BCM4313 to my wireless network. Can someone help me?
<StormStrikes> I have a Dell Inspiron 1750 that when plugged into power and I shut down, it immediately reboots.  When on battery, it shuts down properly with no reboot.  Any suggestions or things I can check?
<beuntje> Does someone knows how to get connected to WLAN with a BCM4313? I see my wireless, but i can not get assosiated to my AP.
<Sysi> beuntje: have you installed driver with "Additional drivers"? if not, try that
<beuntje> I yust did a clean install, i will install now the Broadcom STA drivers from the additional hardware.
<gage_bw> Does Xubuntu have a USB stick installation option like Ubuntu does?
<Sysi> yes
<falken_> Since upgrading to the newest xubuntu release opengl is not working for me at all. Is there any control panel for it I can tweak? I'm using  an RC410 [Radeon Xpress 200M] on a toshiba satellite with the latest xubuntu release
<Sysi> unetbootin/usb-creator work for xubuntu as well
<Sysi> falken_: see and maybe pastebin your ~/.xsession-errors
<falken_> ok will try thanks sysi
<gage_bw> Great, thanks, Sysi.
<gage_bw> I've forgotten how automated those are, going to check them out
<beuntje> Sysi: The STA driver seems enabled. but still the same issue
<falken_> Sysi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/733252/
<falken_> Does that help Sysi?
<beuntje> Sysi: seems that after a connection try, the network is hanging...
<gage_bw> Sysi: The UNetbootin page says "Note that resulting USB drives are bootable only on PCs (not on Macs)."  This is obviously kind of confusing.
<gage_bw> I want to install it over ubuntu 8.10; i had planned on wiping the HD
<gage_bw> (screwy mac hardware, oh well)
<gage_bw> Going to get this done
<Sysi> mac from usb is tougher cookie, apple officially only supports booting apple software from usb
<Sysi> falken_: well, not errors there
<falken_> So OpenGL is working?
<falken_> When I used Lucid Lunx OpenGL worked fine, but now it does not work at all. OpenGL screensavers not available, and opengl reliant software like Stellarium, Earth, or GNUbik do not launchat all.
<falken_> I mean that now I have updated to Ocelot it does not work at all.
<gage_bw> Hmm
<gage_bw> This drive already has 8.10 bootable. Let's hope it doesn't install too many files.
<craigbass1976> There are two user accounts on this box.  Ed is who is usually logged in.  Craig doesn't login via the login screen, but needs to fire up thunderbird and chromium every so often, and does this via ssh -Y craig@localhost app-name  Is there a better way?
<craigbass1976> Also, even though chromium is set to be the default browser, whenever a link is clicked in thunderbird, firefox starts up
<craigbass1976> I changed Ed's default browser to chromium just to see what happened; no difference
<falken_> try going into Setings>Settings Manager> Preferred Applications and setting it there to be Chromium
<falken_> I had a similar issue and it worked for me.
<craigbass1976> Is there a way to fire up settings manager as craig when ed is logged in?  We've only got one computer here where the poin tof sale actully runs right, and it's the one I'm griping about...
<craigbass1976> it's xfce4-settings-manager, but chromium is already the default
<puff> I keep missing those little popup messages in the corner of my screen.  Is there any way to review them, view a log of them, etc.
<xubuntu547> i'm having problems installing xubuntu ... anyone on to help?
<xubuntu547> a quick run down ... i am running the installer now and i have tried 3 times now ... i get some error saying some files weren't copied to the installation and when i reboot it gives me comand prompt looks like a restore .. don't remember what it says
<xubuntu547> can't boot up unless i put the cd back in
<well_laid_lawn> did you do the iso and cd check?
<well_laid_lawn> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<xubuntu547> dind't return an error
<xubuntu547> yes
<well_laid_lawn> k
<xubuntu547> ah ok ... that sucks then cuz i didn't do the checksum and now i have no OS on my comp haha ... i'm hoping it will work this time
<well_laid_lawn> it's hard to say what the issue could be but it sounds like you end up at a grub prompt
<xubuntu547> i dind't think to do the checksum cuz i have installed ubuntu and kubuntu without probs until xubuntu ... trying them all
<xubuntu547> yeah that is what the prompt was
<well_laid_lawn> you should be able to fix that from the live cd - this link is useful
<well_laid_lawn> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<well_laid_lawn> that's if the cd is ok
<xubuntu547> ok thanks i'll see if that works if/when this installation fails
<well_laid_lawn> luck
<xubuntu547> thanks ... if all else fails i guess i'll just reinstall ubuntu and redownload the iso and checksum before putting on cd this time ... of the 3 i have tried i like the xfce workspace best
<well_laid_lawn> it is nice :)
<xubuntu547> i find it funny that i tried ubuntu in 2008 and i couldn't get the hang of it ... now i just started trying linux again a few days ago and i am catching on rather quick this time
<gage_bw> Did you try to avoid the command line the first time?
<gage_bw> (just curious)
<xubuntu547> the biggest part i don't like about it is my netflix and my ipod
<azo> how to desactivate grid icon of xfce ? plz
<well_laid_lawn> afaik netflix is not going to work but ipods should be ok
<well_laid_lawn> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<xubuntu547> not sure what you mean by that gage ... when it reboots it says it goes straight to the prompt without even showing grub
<well_laid_lawn> a handy trick in linux
<well_laid_lawn> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<mnemoc> hi, in 11.10, do you know the package name to get "gnome" mixer in xubuntu? (xfce's is kind of.... primitive)
<xubuntu547> i have tried everything i have read up on the ipod thing but i have nano 6th gen (the newest one) and won't sync
<gage_bw> xubuntu547: I meant the first time you tried ubuntu, sorry.
<well_laid_lawn> azo: you don't want the icons on the desktop to be arranged?
<xubuntu547> gage_bw: i was only 18/19 then and was too used to windows to try something new and got frustrated too easily so i gave up within a matter of hours :P
<mnemoc> installing gnome-alsamixer alone gives me a binary that segfaults :-/
<azo> well_laid_lawn, Yes
<holstein> you should see how long it takes me to get frustrated with windows ;)
<gage_bw_> Ugh
<holstein> xubuntu547: i could find the guy in my LUG that did an ipod sycing presentation
<gage_bw_> Everything so far led me to believe that I *wouldn't* need 4GB to install xubuntu!
<gage_bw_> Did I just waste a few hours? D:
<xubuntu547> well it seems it installed properly this time (i changed a couple settings and manually partitioned my HDDS this time and i dind't get any errors
<gage_bw_> It says "for best results", and the orb next to it is green, so I guess I'm okay.
<xubuntu547> and of course now i have to get ready for work ... perfect timing i guess haha
<xubuntu547> thanks for your help guys
<well_laid_lawn> azo: I don't know if you can sorry
<azo> it's a options of xfce or thunar ?
<puff> I keep missing those little popup messages in the corner of my screen.  Is there any way to review them, view a log of them, or something?
<well_laid_lawn> mnemoc: have a look at this - http://bapoumba.wordpress.com/2008/01/04/add-gnome-applets-to-the-xfce-panel/
<well_laid_lawn> puff: in the settings-manager - notifications you can increase the timeout
<mnemoc> well_laid_lawn: thanks
<well_laid_lawn> cheers
<gage_bw> ubuntu 8.10 gave me some partitions, but I'm not sure why
<gage_bw> There's no particular reason to have more than one partition if I'm not dual booting, is there?
<well_laid_lawn> maybe one for swap
<gage_bw> What's that again?
<well_laid_lawn> swap is hard disk space to be used when memory is running short
<xubuntu412> hello, can someone tell me a nice tool for incremental backup my system (with a nice GUI please ;-)
<well_laid_lawn> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<gage_bw> Oh, of course, swap. I wasn't aware it used partitions, though.
<gage_bw> This is a low-RAM system. What happens if I don't make a partition?
<xubuntu412> thats nice thx well_laid, i take a look
<well_laid_lawn> it's normally a partition - useful for hibernation/suspend too
<gage_bw> It seems like the installer should take care of that stuff for me
<gage_bw> What should I do *during* installation, then?
<well_laid_lawn> it will if you choose automatic partitioning iirc
<gage_bw> well_laid_lawn: I'll tell you what I see:
<well_laid_lawn> I always have a /, home and swap partition
 * well_laid_lawn is making a coffee
<gage_bw> I clicked 'delete 8.10 and install 11.10'
<gage_bw> It says Select drive at the top, then 'The entire disk will be used'
<gage_bw> There's an *advanced* partitioning tool, is this the automatic one you spoke of?
<homebrewcider> hi there, changed the resolution via the amdcccle, but resolution changes aren't saved on reboot
<puff> well_laid_lawn: thanks.
<well_laid_lawn> cheers
<well_laid_lawn> gage_bw: the advanced option is for you to set the number of partitions and size
<puff> well_laid_lawn: hm, seems to be set to 10 seconds... they seem to disappear faster.  Perhaps because I'm usually typing something when they pop up?
<gage_bw> well_laid_lawn: Will I need the advanced option to have a swap?
<well_laid_lawn> gage_bw: it's been ages since I used that but from what I remember no
<gage_bw> well_laid_lawn: Okay, I'm going to continue and assume it won't screw me =D
<well_laid_lawn> luck
<gage_bw> thanks
<well_laid_lawn> puff: as a guess you might have slow graphics/cpu and it takes a couple of seconds to get drawn
<well_laid_lawn> that's a guess tho
<puff> well_laid_lawn: thinkpad t520 using on-board intel graphics (fscking nvdia...)
<gage_bw> some font weirdness in the installer
<well_laid_lawn> puff: all I can suggest is to increase the timeout a bit...
<gage_bw> 's' and 'e' are cut off at the bottom, only the top half of 'x' shows.  I doubt it'll happen once installed, but I wonder if they're aware.
<well_laid_lawn> gage_bw: probably due to running the livecd on a slow comp
<gage_bw> Interesting...
<puff> well_laid_lawn: Cool, thanks again.
<well_laid_lawn> :)
<gage_bw> I usually used gedit rather than a terminal editor. is there an xfce-based alternative?
<Sysi> mousepad/leafpad/geany
<gage_bw> gnome stuff runs with perhaps a few artifacts, doesn't it?
<well_laid_lawn> shouldn't do
<gage_bw> it shouldn't work?
<well_laid_lawn> artifacts are graphic driver related not app related
<gage_bw> perhaps i used the wrong term
<Sysi> should run without flaws
<gage_bw> I sure hope 'quiet boot' is on by default...
 * gage_bw crosses fingers
<well_laid_lawn> it should use "quiet splash"
<gage_bw> I didn't see anything so far. I'll remove the USB drive( even though I already gave priority back to the hdd ) and try again
<gage_bw> Blinking cursor in the top left. This could be bad. Heading to google.
<gage_bw> It can't possibly take 5 minutes to boot. Something went wrong.
<well_laid_lawn> gage_bw: when does the blinking cursor show ?
<gage_bw> well_laid_lawn: I don't see GRUB any more
<gage_bw> if I had a video camera i could see what it said
<well_laid_lawn> grub might be set to be hidden
<gage_bw> yeah
<well_laid_lawn> hold the shift key after the bios post
<gage_bw> after? can I hold it the whole time?
<well_laid_lawn> sure
<gage_bw> no change
<well_laid_lawn> you did do the iso/cd check?
<gage_bw> check the livecd for errors? no
<well_laid_lawn> always do that - sux to find out there was a bad burn after an install...
<gage_bw> I've never been 100% sure on how that works
<well_laid_lawn> click on the live cd menu entry for the cd check
<well_laid_lawn> it's pretty easy
<gage_bw> When putting the .iso on the USB drive, does it not check for bad blocks(or whatever) then?
<well_laid_lawn> I never use a usb for an install so can't say - you need to check the downloaded iso before transferring it
<well_laid_lawn> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<gage_bw> to check for a bad download, then?
<well_laid_lawn> yep
<gage_bw> well_laid_lawn: The image check didn't report anything. I looked away for a second and it was done.
<well_laid_lawn> ok
<gage_bw> 'press any key to restart'
<gage_bw> Should I still md5 check?
<well_laid_lawn> you might need to repeatedly hit the shift key from near the end of the bios post to try and get the grub menu up
<well_laid_lawn> if the live cd check passed you should be ok
<gage_bw> I'm using my "Test your might" skills on the shift key. Nothing different.
<gage_bw> Unless you think I should move the stick over here and check the md5, I'm going to try booting into xubuntu from the stick
<well_laid_lawn> ok
<gage_bw> wb. i have successfully booted from the usb
<gage_bw> No internet access, though
<gage_bw> surely it can autodetect nearby access points
<gage_bw> wondering if 11.04 would have the same problem
<gage_bw> Oh, the up and down arrows are the connections apparently
<gage_bw> no hover info ...
<gage_bw> installation take 2
<gage_bw> The installer has detected that the following disks have mounted partitions:  /dev/sda
<gage_bw> Is this the very USB I'm installing from?
<gage_bw> (therefore, should I click "No", 'don't unmount' ?)
<zus> is there a way to save notes in xfce-notes? or does it auto save? how do i recall my notes after i close em?
<zus> also is there a "force-quit" applet  like in ubuntu for the  pannel?
<gage_bw> like in gnome? i sure hope so. I'm in the middle of installing xubuntu myself
<zus> i like  xubuntu a lot and  am wondering daily  why havent i got  here before
<gage_bw> i'm upgrading because 8.10 isn't supported any more, and I was having trouble installing up-to-date versions of things
<zus> im working out the notes bit as we speak...
<zus> im not getting tinto the panel... i see a smartbookmark applet... this  looks like itll be helpfull
<gage_bw> first install didn't work. This time, I booted from the USB stick, then started the installation from within xubuntu
<zus> gage_bw,  i dont see a kill all app, BUT i have right clicked on a "stuck" window and got something similar....but ubuntu's is much better imo.
<gage_bw> depends which ubuntu you mean
<gage_bw> gnome in earlier ones, unity now
<zus> well by ubuntu i did mean gnome, sorry. i forget to specify
<gage_bw> apt configuration problem
<gage_bw> "An attempt to configure apt to install additional packages from the CD failed."
<gage_bw> It says it's complete, but does the message still indicate a problem?
<zus> that i dont know.
<gage_bw> If it goes the same way, I'll boot to a flashing cursor and nothing else
<holstein> zus: see if http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1199668.html is still relavant
<zus> holstein,  hey bud.
<holstein> o/
<holstein> yeah, adding a shortcut and putting xkill in it works
<holstein> you can put that on the panel it you need
<zus> creating my own kill-all app in a sense?
<holstein> not really
<holstein> just making a custom shortcut to xkill
<zus> applet*
<holstein> yeah, creating your own little applet for it
<zus> how ya been?
<holstein> not bad... working a lot, which is fine with me :)
<holstein> and you?
<zus> i wish i can work alot
<zus> had an interesting phone call the other night, about doing my  old  blog talk radio show,
<holstein> sounds like fun
<zus> and some friends are talking about doing an arch based distro... so i have a butt ton of reading and learning!
<gage_bw> o.o
<gage_bw> Is that intentional?...
<gage_bw> I've seen a monitor go white from the edges, or from the center, before.
<gage_bw> The good news is that xubuntu seems to be booting this time. I'm just a tiny bit concerned about my screen.
<gage_bw> I hope it's doing some first-boot stuff, because it's taking a while.
<gage_bw> At least it's keeping things interesting, failing in new and unexpected ways.
<gage_bw> Yep.
<gage_bw> The blue 'forest with sunbeams' splash screen with the progress/loading bar bouncing back and forth. It's been at least 5 minutes. Anyone seen this? Any ideas?
<EdgEy>  /j #math
<EdgEy> sorry :)
#xubuntu 2011-11-10
<gage_bw> might try lubuntu, hm
<Space-Duck>  So I installed LAMP via tasksel and I'm trying to make a link between /var/www and my home dir.
<Space-Duck> I'm looking at "Solutions 2" on this page: http://askubuntu.com/questions/46331/how-to-avoid-using-sudo-when-working-in-var-www
<Space-Duck> But I don't quite understand what it means when it says "set the execute bit"
<Space-Duck> Can some please hold my hand and help me through it?
<Space-Duck> *someone
<Space-Duck> great! no one held my hand and I ran the code for solution 1 and 2.... is that bad?
<Hoer> Hey is this the right place for a noob to ask questions?
<Space-Duck> I've been askin' and it's workout every day but today.
<Space-Duck> *worked out
<Space-Duck> I'm a noob at typing too
<Zkuv> Есть кто?
<well_laid_lawn> Zkuv: is that russian?
<well_laid_lawn> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<jmcantrell> is there a way to have xfce remember my ssh passwords (similar to gnome)?
<mxed> my  gnome  have  never remember  any passwords, think it must have to do with the  keyring
<jmcantrell> mxed: it will if you tell it to
<Unit193> You could always install seahorse
<jmcantrell> Unit193: isn't seahorse just for managing the keys?
<Unit193> Seems to handle passwords too, but I don't use it for really anything
<jmcantrell> i take it you guys don't use ssh that much?
<mxed> i use ssh all the time heh
<Unit193> ^^ I'm using it now
<Unit193> I, for the most part, have passwords disabled and force key
<mxed> my keyring is the bad memory in my head heh
<mxed> i have never got any intrusion in my ssh with having both root access and passords enabled.. just keep a good password routine
<mxed> the only security i have is to limit authenthication time and switch port it use
<StormStrikes>  I have a Dell Inspiron 1750 that when plugged into power and I shut down, it immediately reboots.  When on battery, it shuts down properly with no reboot.  Any suggestions or things I can check?  Running Xubuntu 11.10.
<holstein> StormStrikes: i would check the bios actually
<holstein> i dont think that has anything to do with the OS... but you could pull the hard drive out to confirm that
<StormStrikes> Sorry for the delay in responding...Ive never had that problem before, that I can recall anyway...
<holstein> StormStrikes: pulling the hard drive takes the OS out of the equation
<StormStrikes> Okay, i can give that a try...havent thought of doing that...
<StormStrikes> Im a little confused though.  If it werent the OS, why would it behave differently on power vs. battery?  Im getting the laptop out now though and trying your suggestion
<holstein> not sure... the bios is aware of the battery too though
<StormStrikes> true
<holstein> its just a trouble shooting step... im not sure
<StormStrikes> Oh crap, nice call
<StormStrikes> It does the same thing with the hdd out.  But im checking the bios and I see nothing that would cause that behavior
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> you could try resetting it
<holstein> if its easy to get to the battery too
<holstein> the cmos battery or whatever its called
<holstein> leave the hard drive out for a bit
<holstein> so you can play with it and not mess up the hard drive with the power going on and off
<StormStrikes> oh, no, its not.  Well its not horribly difficult but not terribly easy either
<holstein> StormStrikes: i would try the reset first
<StormStrikes> Yeah, I got the hdd out now, its an ssd but still no sense in taking chances
<holstein> and maybe google for a reset... i had a compaq with a reset switch
<StormStrikes> pull the cmos battery first?
<holstein> StormStrikes: not if its hard to get to
<holstein> its a bit of a long shot too
<holstein> i wouldnt go through too much hassle for it
<StormStrikes> I did google, all I could find were references to laptop-mode-tools which wasnt installed, so I installed that but no difference
<holstein> it could always just be something odd with the motherboard
<holstein> i wouldnt lose sleep over it.. i mean, how often do we reboot these things anyways...
<StormStrikes> yeah, true.  Ive been running linux on it for a while, I wonder if there are any bios updates for it.  But that would mean having to run windows to install it.
<StormStrikes> True, it just kind of bugged me, none of my other laptops do that
<holstein> maybe... sometimes there are bootables for the bios updates
<StormStrikes> Well what do you know, there looks to be a way to flash bios updates in linux
<holstein> wow... thats friendly :)
<StormStrikes> Yeah, dell has provide instructions on how to do so..
<StormStrikes> okay, according to the procedure, my bios was already the current version
<StormStrikes> If anyone wishes to check and see if their Dell laptop has an up-to-date bios flash, they can go here: http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/Repository/firmware
<loxs> can I have a "minimize window" desktop shortcut? How can I set it up?
<loxs> *keyboard shortcut
<ochosi> loxs: have you tried alt+f9?
<loxs> ochosi, thanks. but how can I customize that?
<TheSheep> loxs: in window manager settings
<ochosi> loxs: settings manager > window manager > keyboard
<loxs> oh, I'm using compiz... so I guess somewhere in its settings
<ochosi> hah, fail > wrong-chan ;)
<chelz> would i miss out on anything if i went from a base system to xfce by installing xubuntu-desktop?
<ochosi> chelz: nothing xubuntu-specific. but i'm not sure whether there'd be some ubuntu components "missing" (maybe you wouldn't even miss them at all ;) )
<chelz> yeah hm i wonder. i gotta draw up some package lists
<zenrox> nope on useing xubuntu-desktop meta package
<zenrox> but you might have to remover some ubuntu stuff to get a pure xubuntu desktop
<ochosi> hm, i guess that depends on what you call a "base"-install. i answered under the assumption that chelz was referring to a "server" install
<ochosi> if on the other hand, you were referring to a standard ubuntu-install, i guess you'd have to drop quite a few packages to get down to a default xubuntu desktop, as zenrox rightfully pointed out
<zenrox> i assumed we was going from a ubuntu-desktop install to a xubuntu-desktop install
<ochosi> yup
<chelz> i was figuring 'server'. or basically no x stuff at all. dunno if you can do that with the alternate installer
<zenrox> yes you can
<zenrox> it will pull in every thang it needs
<chelz> zenrox: you can install headless with the alternate disc?
<zenrox> dont think so but you can remove it once you installed it
<well_laid_lawn> you type   cli   at the cd menu
<well_laid_lawn> or at least that's how it used to be
<zenrox> thares your answer
<zenrox> i am shure its still the same
<well_laid_lawn> probably is
<loki__> hello world!
<pimperle> hi
<pimperle> is there some repository to get xfapplet for oneric?
<pimperle> it looks as if a lot of tools and programs were removed from (x)ubuntu from natty to oneiric
<pimperle> tsclient is also missing
<pimperle> but most annoyingly i miss some of the gnome plugins and xfapplet
<ochosi> pimperle: true, no clue why xfapplet isn't in the repos anymore
<pimperle> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/amd64/xfce4-xfapplet-plugin
<pimperle> is says "old gnome-panel 2 applet"
<pimperle> but it was an applet for xfce
<ochosi> oh lord
<pimperle> the only reason i could think of is, that it didn't accept version 3 plugins
<knome> i suppose it's because it can oly support GNOME2 applets
<pimperle> some of the gnome-applets have been removed as well
<pimperle> couldn't they just hack together some 3in2 and 2in3 wrappers and leave everyone with their applet
<ochosi> yeah, well, replaced by gnome3 i'd presume
<ochosi> not really, gnome2 uses gtk2 and gnome3 uses gtk3, the two don't easily work together
<pimperle> sofar gtk3 has been a total regression for me
<pimperle> plugins missing, themes not fully developed
<ochosi> well, as a user of xfce i don't care too much (yet)
<pimperle> and perfectly good applications like tsclient have been removed solely because they don't fully support gtk3
<pimperle> yes, i use xfce as well, but some of the plugins were only available in gnome
<Gremuchnik> weird: my updated manager just popped up with 11 updates, I pressed "install" and the packages were downloaded without me entering my password?!  Did that also happen to anybody else here?!
<Seomah> hi
<Seomah> need some help with my dual boot
<Seomah> anybody there?
<ablomen> Seomah, yes, but if there's someone here that has an answer depends on your question, so ask it :)
<Seomah> thanks ablomen. I have a dual boot with xubuntu 11.10 and win7 and runs with no problem, but i want to change the default operating system
<Seomah> the help i found needs me to chane my menu.lst but i have no such file
<Seomah> *change
<Sysi> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Sysi> so, "gksudo leafpad /etc/default/grub" and change GRUB_DEFAULT=0 to GRUB_DEFAULT="Stupid Windows (title)"
<knome> :P
<Seomah> thanks Sysi. I need to default windows so my wife can enter windows and not this "strange thingy I put here"
<Sysi> you didn't put firefox launcher on desktop for her?
<knome> heh
<knome> well done Sysi
<Sysi> knome: besides pure conservativeness and need for MS Office, it's about that
<knome> who needs miss office as there is the mister office
<knome> ;)
<Sysi> I think libresse-office would not be "mister" :/
<Seomah> When the first question you get is "What was the need to change anything if it was going alright?" then the best thing to do is leave win7 as it was and press a key at the start
<Sysi> she'll notice within half a year, although win7 is quite solid
<knome> Seomah, the best thing is to tell her "it's free"
<Seomah> windows it's free for her too. I'm paying for everything
<knome> Seomah, "you'll get one more purse every year"
<Sysi> windows is cheaper
<Seomah> it's worse than that
<Seomah> it's windows 7 starter
<knome> hah
<Seomah> ok I'm leaving. Thanks Sysi and knome
<xubuntu150> i have an acer aspire one netbook and my wireless wont enable. Any help?
<xubuntu150> ?
<mneptok> anyone have any ideas as to why desktop background pictures seem to be displayed with a very small (256?) color palette, while other images display just fine?
<ochosi> mneptok: sounds odd. no clue why that could be
<Myrtti> mneptok: only in xfce?
<telsh> hey ho!
<telsh> @devs:
<telsh> Thanks! Gracie! Danke! Merci! :)
<Gremuchnik> howdi ya'll: my updated manager just popped up with 11 updates, I pressed "install" and the packages were downloaded without me entering my password?!  Did that also happen to anybody else here?!
<hobgoblin> it's default behaviour now Gremuchnik
<hobgoblin> there is some info somewhere - I'll find it
<hobgoblin> Gremuchnik: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/FAQ#Update_Manager_doesn.27t_prompt_for_security_updates
<Gremuchnik> hobgoblin, thanks for the info.  wow!  I am not at all sure I like this "feature"...  I need to think about this some more
<Gremuchnik> but thanks for the link :-)
<hobgoblin> :)
<hobgoblin> you;re not alone in not being sure
<Gremuchnik> I wonder - do Ubuntu decisions on such matter automatically mean that Xubuntu, Kubutu, Lubuntu etc.... do likewise?
<hobgoblin> I' dhave to guess so
<Gremuchnik> why?  I thought that Xubuntu was 100% community run and that it was not bound by whatever bizarre freak features Shuttleworth and Canonical would come up with...
<hobgoblin> no idea
<mneptok> Myrtti: XFCE is the only DE installed.
<pleia2> Gremuchnik: please try to be nice, we value respect of everyone within our community here
<pleia2> Gremuchnik: I don't think what you say is strictly true, but in general it's easier for a community-run distro like xubuntu to make similar decisions because it's centrally supported rather than maintaining everything ourselves
<Sysi> canonical has all copyrights for everything that has "ubuntu" in it's name, xubuntu will always be related to canonical-ubuntu
<Gremuchnik> pleia2, I am nice, I was characterizing what I call "freak features" and not any person in the community.  Whether my characerization of these feature is correct or not is subjective, an expression of my opinion, and does not need to be censored by doubleplusgoodthinking "nicety" enforcers, IMHO :-)
<pleia2> now you're calling me a "doubleplusgoodthinking "nicety" enforcer"
<pleia2> please don't
<Gremuchnik> by implication, and in reply, but ok. I take it back
<tsaavik> hey all, I'm trying to modify my PATH in .profile, but when I open a xfce-terminal my changes are not taking affect, am i barking up the wrong tree?
<telsh> tried to set it as an login-shell?
<tsaavik> yeah, same issue
<tsaavik> I removed something from my path and added something new.
<tsaavik> The old entry is still there and the new isn't
<telsh> is there a .bash_profile in your home dir?
<tsaavik> yes, but there are no PATH definitions in it
<telsh> then it is read and the file .profile is ignored
<telsh> at least if you start in a bash
<tsaavik> ah awesome. Lemme try that
<tsaavik> yes, I run bash
<telsh> k.
<tsaavik> awesome, I was able to add the new path. The old paths are still stuck in there, but i can live with that :D
<telsh> you may write it like that:
<telsh> PATH="/bin:/usr/bin:/usr/local/bin:/your/path"
<telsh> and the "old" paths will no longer be there.
<telsh> it's just a thing of removing the "$PATH"
<theplic> hi, the directory menu icon in the bottom panel in xubuntu 11.10 has "open in terminal" for all the underlying directories but they are not working. how do i retrieve the error log for the action?
<telsh> theplic, set the default Terminal in your xfce settings. Then it will work.
<theplic> telsh, in preferred applications? its set to xfce terminal
<theplic> the thing it works via the right click context menu. just not from the directory menu panel item.
<theplic> would just like to look at the error the action generates
<telsh> theplic, just had a look at "~/.xsession-errors", there seems to be no error about it in there.
<telsh> but I set it to "Debian default" and now it works.
<theplic> telsh, debian default? i only have a debian x terminal emulator as a choice
<telsh> sounds great! ;)
<telsh> what does it do?
<theplic> telsh, lol it works. but i dont understand
<telsh> the other possible settings are possibly not installed/setup correctly/something like that...
<theplic> telsh, but it works within thunar !
<theplic> theres a rat somewhere not doing his job right! xD
<telsh> doesn't this use the same setting?
<telsh> hehe.. guess so.. ;)
<theplic> i mean it was working with "xfce terminal" within thunar
<telsh> ah, ok. well, I can't answer that, sorry. would have to dig deeper and don't have time for that.
<theplic> telsh, ah ok. thanks tho. i just wanted to see the error logs. ill ask some more later
<telsh> you're welcome.
<ushills> Hi, for some reason my windows in xubuntu 11.11 have lost all of their buttons, menu, title etc.  How can I restore?
<ushills> Also what DM should I be using lightDM omits shutdown, restore etc.
<Sysi> ushills: xfwm4 --replace
<Sysi> rm -rf ~/.cache/sessions and save session next time you're on logout window
<ushills> sysi: do you mean type both commands into a terminal,
<Sysi> first one is better to Alt F2 run command dialog
<ushills> thanks
<holyghetto> hi all
<gry> Does xfce panel have a "flexible space" item like Firefox does? http://i.imgur.com/KUzet.png How do I set the top panel to display applications menu at the left, and clock at the right, for example?(It would need to have a huge empty space in the middle.)  :)
<Unit193> gry: You can move those objects around, just right click > move (If I understand you correctly)
<gry> They stay at the left.
<knowledgeus> i need help asap
<knowledgeus> anyone here
<knowledgeus> im running xubuntu and my wireless switich was off during the installation
<knowledgeus> and now that its installed
<knowledgeus> my wireless wont enable when i try to enable it via the OS
<knowledgeus> any help will be highly appreciated
<gry> What message do you get when you try to enable it?
<knowledgeus> i click on it ot enable it
<knowledgeus> but it will automatically disable it
<knowledgeus> i don't get any msges at all
<knowledgeus> ive tried ubuntu knopix fedora
<knowledgeus> and now on xubuntu and they all do the same thing
<knowledgeus> im unable to enable the wireless feature
<knowledgeus> gry, anything
<Unit193> gry: I got it now, but I haven't seen that, sorry
<holstein> knowledgeus: you can try the LIVE cd you installed from (assuming thats what you used) to confirm this, but its likely that the fact it was off during installation is unrelated
<holstein> knowledgeus: you can open a terminal and run lspci
<holstein> you can look there for your wifi device
<holstein> you can paste that line here and someone can help you find help... or try google with 'ubuntu *name or wifi device*
<holstein> gry: yeah... AFAIK, the panel is not really like that
<holstein> its more lean though
<gry> How can I do what I described? Is creating two panels the only option?
<holstein> gry: AFAIK, you put in a seperator and set it to Expand
<gry> How do I set it to do that?
<gry> Oh, found it. thank you!
<holstein> then, you get the items in the proper order and whatever size the panel is, it should just fill the space in between
<holstein> gry: yeah, just right click and poke around :)
<knowledgeus> ok let me get on the xubuntu
<knowledgeus> ill see if i can write what comes up here
<knowledgeus> hmmmmm
<holstein> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<knowledgeus> can i had xubuntu the last installation witht he swicth on and it worked
<knowledgeus> now with it off
<knowledgeus> im fucked it wont work
<w30> knowledgeus, my dell laptop has a fn wireless toggle switch that doesn't toggle back on in Linux either, I have to go into bios and enable it again even though bios says it's enabled.
<knowledgeus> how can i do this w30
<holstein> knowledgeus: this is an official support channel, so keep it 'family friendly' if you dont mind :)
<holstein> and, i have also seen what w30 is talking about
<holstein> you can always get the live CD like i suggested.. the live CD that 'worked' and confirm that the hardware is in a state that is wifi capable
<w30> knowledgeus, when the laptop boots enter bios settings and enable it in your bios settings before any operating system boots
<knowledgeus> ok let me give that a try
<holstein> w30: was that a dell? i think i experienced that on a dell
<w30> holstein, as a matter of fact yes. It is a 1525n model from Dell with ubuntu factory installed. I long ago scratch installed a newer Ubuntu though
<knowledgeus> ok
<knowledgeus> i went into bios
<knowledgeus> and netowrk was already enabled so
<knowledgeus> i disabled and enabled it again
<knowledgeus> ima give it a try now to boot it
<knowledgeus> also
<knowledgeus> after installing liinux on this system and the prmary os
<knowledgeus> i can't boot a xp cd to install it
<holstein> knowledgeus: i was assuming you had seen the WIFI working on a live CD
<knowledgeus> it seems it goes straight to the linux os and not bios and all to read the bootable xp cd for installation
<holstein> thats the CD im suggesting you boot
<knowledgeus> its a netbook
<holstein> the one where WIFI 'just worked'
<knowledgeus> i got no cdrom
<knowledgeus> i use a external
<holstein> knowledgeus: right
<holstein> however you installed the OS
<holstein> that disc
<knowledgeus> yea by usb
<holstein> that im assuming is live
<holstein> that USB stick then
<holstein> boot that, and confirm that the wifi is working as expected
<w30> knowledgeus, if you can wire network the laptop it will make Ubuntu able to go to the repos and download a driver for you.
<knowledgeus> ok
<knowledgeus> so i just plug it back in
<knowledgeus> ok
<knowledgeus> ima connect it
<knowledgeus> where and how do i go to repos
<holstein> ?
<holstein> knowledgeus: the repositories?
<knowledgeus> yea
<holstein> all the package managers will have access to them
<knowledgeus> where do i go to see the repos
<holstein> if all is as it should be on a fresh install
<knowledgeus> im new to the whole linux os
<holstein> knowledgeus: you can go to whatever package manager you choose to use
<holstein> software center, synaptic (if its still there)
<knowledgeus> exactly idk what package manager i have
<w30> knowledgeus, you can use the additional drivers application to look for drivers you might need. It will do it for you.
<knowledgeus> the software center?
<holstein> knowledgeus: i think that comes default.. i might have installed it to test something the other day though
<holstein> it will be obvious in the menu though
<holstein> just try poking around in the menu a bit, and ask if you need help with something in particular
<w30> knowledgeus, look in settings, additional drivers and see if it offers a wireless driver to install for you
<knowledgeus> when i plug in the usb
<knowledgeus> where do i go from there?
<knowledgeus> ok
<knowledgeus> its searching
<knowledgeus> lets see if it picks it up
<knowledgeus> damn
<knowledgeus> i know for a fact its cuz of the switch
<knowledgeus> its happened to me before
<knowledgeus> but i was always able to go back to xp
<knowledgeus> but this time around  CAN'T
<holstein> knowledgeus: did you see it in ubuntu?
<knowledgeus> no drivers needed it told me
<holstein> did it work in ubuntu?
<holstein> xubuntu?
<knowledgeus> yes
<holstein> for certain?
<holstein> ok
<knowledgeus> but then i had swithced it off when i went to install xbuntu
<knowledgeus> and now it wont work
<holstein> so, its something with the hardware then, and assuming you are correct about it working before, that is all it can be
<knowledgeus> it also worked with kubuto whatever its called
<holstein> you have confirmed with the live USB that accessed it before, and thats not working
<holstein> that takes the installed OS out of the equation
<holstein> knowledgeus: you can also open a terminal and type in there...
<holstein> lspci
<knowledgeus> im installing some wireless manager to see
<holstein> hit the enter key, and look for the line about the wifi device
<holstein> you can type that here, or use pastebin
<knowledgeus> k i typed that in terminal
<holstein> ok
<holstein> you need me to repeat the rest?
<knowledgeus> i don't see anything anywhere bout wifi
<holstein> knowledgeus: you can just grab the whole thing and put it in pastebin
<holstein> but, that is supporting the hardware theory
<holstein> that the machine/bios, or whatever is not initializing it
<holstein> knowledgeus: do this
<holstein> take the machine, shut it *completely* off
<knowledgeus> k
<holstein> take the powercord out and the battery
<knowledgeus> k
<holstein> let it set for a sec, and boot the main OS
<knowledgeus> the main os is xbuut
<holstein> then, you can troubleshoot from there... i have to run... good luck
<knowledgeus> the whole netbook is a xubuntu
<knowledgeus> k
<holstein> knowledgeus: you can take the hard drive out if it makes you more comfortable
<knowledgeus> yea i feel ima need to formate the hdd
<holstein> if you dont see it on that live USB, then the installed os wont see it
<holstein> its *not* the OS
<holstein> anyways... good luck :)
<pteague_work> looking over the new package adobe-flashplugin ... it requires xfs ?
<knowledgeus> linux can be so hard sometimes
<antnash> Maybe I'll be noticed in here. Can I upgrade the linux kernel from source?
<pteague_work> ah, guess that's just a suggestion...
<antnash> Or more importantly, how do I install drivers and firmwares that wouldn't necessarily be installed on a fresh system?
<antnash_> I d/c'd. Did anyone try and let me know answers to either/both of my questions?
<w30> antnash_, you can compile and install any kernel you want but drivers are usually modules so if you install the appropiate module you negate the need to compile a kernel
<antnash_> w30, how do I install the module?
<antnash_> My DVB-S2 card works on one version of linux, but not ubuntu
<w30> antnash_, usr the software center; synaptic for gui or apt-get for commandline
<antnash_> what do I need to install for dvb modules?
<w30> antnash_, in synaptic use the search box for your driver name or some relevant term
<w30> antnash_, then synaptic will install it and enable it most likely
<w30> antnash_, I am not familiar with a DVB-S2 card; What's that?
<antnash_> a digital satellite receiver
<antnash_> trying to search for the make of it brings up nothing
<well_laid_lawn> if evdev/udev found the card and there was a module for it the module would have been loaded
<antnash_> evdev/udev?
<well_laid_lawn> it's what finds the hardware
<antnash_> well_laid_lawn, I have a media centre with OpenELEC (a linux distro with nothing but the essentials and XBMC as an interface) which picks it up fine.
<well_laid_lawn> sounds like it uses a kernel that was built differently
<w30> antnash_, if you install linux kernel headers you can compile and install just a kernel module for your present kernel
<antnash_> aha! How the hell do I do that
<w30> antnash_, just install linux-headers from synaptic's repositories and then compile your module according to it's README
<Gremuchnik> Hi, is there a "mount cache" I can purge?  I mounted a disk, then unmounted it, but the shortcut to remount it is stuck on my desktop...
<Gremuchnik> or how do I make XFCE rescan the mountable devices?
<Gremuchnik> thunar also 'sees' this disk which is not there anymore, btw
<well_laid_lawn> Gremuchnik: does the command   mount   still show it?
<Gremuchnik> well_laid_lawn, no, it does not
<well_laid_lawn> why did you mount it - did the os not do that?
<w30> antnash_, try this site: http://www.tbsdtv.com/english/Download.html
<w30> ant for drivers, modules, whatever
<Gremuchnik> it was an iso image which I had made from a movie.  I used gmount-iso to mount it and check it, then I had to manually umount it
<antnash_> Cheers w30, that's the wrong brand tho. Tried what it says on the website for my card. No love.
<Gremuchnik> is there a way for me to make the XCFE desktop or Thunar rescan my system for mountable devices?
<antnash_> installing v4l now
<well_laid_lawn> Gremuchnik: is the a dir in /media for it?
<well_laid_lawn> s/the/there/
<Gremuchnik> not anymore, I took it out. there was one
<well_laid_lawn> should have tried unmounting that
<Gremuchnik> maybe I need to restart the volume daemon, but I am unsure as to how to do that
<Gremuchnik> did
<Gremuchnik> I guess I can do sudo unmount -a and see what happens
<well_laid_lawn> I don't know how to get mounts rescanned... if you right click the icon what options are there
<well_laid_lawn> ?
<w30> antnash_, brands sometimes do and sometime not make a difference, like video cards it depends on the chips inside sometimes the same model will change chips on different version numbers
<w30> antnash_, it's hell sometimes
<Gremuchnik> tried clicking the icon, the choices suck: open, mount, application are the only choices
<Gremuchnik> I wonder where/how XFCE/Thunar get the info that this ISO is still there...
<well_laid_lawn> tried selecting the mount option then there should be an unmount option?
<well_laid_lawn> probably stores the info in .cache
<Gremuchnik> no umount option, only "mount volume"
<Gremuchnik> which .cache file?
<Gremuchnik> shall I just try 'sync'??
<well_laid_lawn> I meant select the mount option now and then check for a unmount option
<Gremuchnik> I can show you in flood what message I get if I try the mount option
<msknight> Hi. Anyone ready for a challenge?
<well_laid_lawn> !paste | Gremuchnik
<ubottu> Gremuchnik: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Gremuchnik> ok
<msknight> Situation ... client - 64 bit machine running xubuntu 32 bit.
<msknight> Server - OpenIndiana publishing an smb share.
<Gremuchnik> well_laid_lawn, http://paste.ubuntu.com/734720/
<msknight> The share is mounted on the xubuntu machine.
<msknight> If I compress a directory to create a .tar.zip file on the local machine, it works. Whether I transfer it to the server via cp (to the mounted share) or even ftp it ... when I try and read it back, it is regarded as corrupt.
<well_laid_lawn> Gremuchnik: that's what happens when mount can't find stuff
<well_laid_lawn> more then likely it was what gmount or whatever it was did
<msknight> If I browse to a music file on the mounted directory, I can play music and film no problems.
<msknight> This is what has me stumped.
<msknight> A file already on the server, works fine.  A file transferred to the server, whether ftp or cp via the mounted share, goes loopy.
<msknight> Oh, hang on - scratch that.
<msknight> Looks like ftp transfer works.
<Gremuchnik> right
<Gremuchnik> well_laid_lawn, any idea as to how I fix that now?
<well_laid_lawn> Gremuchnik: a logout/login might do it - apart from that I don't know...
<Gremuchnik> ok
<Gremuchnik> I will try that
<Gremuchnik> thanks
<well_laid_lawn> cheers
<msknight> Zip file is 492 meg. cp to the share failed with IO error.
<msknight> Could be a file size over mount?
<msknight> failed in about 450 meg copied. Anyone heard of this before please?
<lordjj> What's the name of the dock app in Xubuntu 11.10?
<well_laid_lawn> xfce4-panel
<lordjj> Is it xfce specific?
<well_laid_lawn> I used to use it in fluxbox
<lordjj> will installing download too many libs I dnt need for gnome?
<well_laid_lawn> I don't think so - you can check that in synaptic
<lordjj> It looks like it...
<msknight> Anyone?
<msknight> What am I, invisible?
<Unit193> Who said that?
<msknight> Someone who needs help please.
<Unit193> Try using rsync, it'll resume too (Reading up a bit)
<msknight> I'll give it a shot.
<msknight> Failed. error in file IO at receiver.c(752) - connection unexpectedly closed
<msknight> It's saying that "close failed"
<msknight> To my amateur mind, the transfer is fine, but when finalisation happens, something goes wrong.
<panthar> Do other files work?
<msknight> Yes. Seems to be related to file length. Doing further tests.
<Unit193> 700M file is working just fine over smb
<panthar> On msknight's computer?
<Unit193> No, here
<msknight> 81,000 bytes worked, 145,227 bytes failed.
<msknight> 115,019 also failed
<msknight> 91,738 worked
<msknight> Also using Dolphin to copy files - same thing. It looks like if I hit the 100,000 byts mark, the transfer fails.
<msknight> Downward transfer works fine.
<msknight> Probably a stupid question, but are there any other "mounts" I could try?
<falken_> hi all. can anyone tell me how to get Ubuntu to recognise my new internal wireless pci card? I believe the drivers are included in the kernel. It does not seem to work automatically.
<beardygnome> msknight: came in half way through, so not sure what you are using now
<well_laid_lawn> falken_: does the wifi card show in   ifconfig -a   ?
<msknight> beardygnome, I'm using - mount from util-linux 2.19.1 (with libblkid and selinux support)
<beardygnome> what are you mounting?
<falken_> it shows in lspci is that the same?
<well_laid_lawn> nope
<falken_> beardy: it says: 09:04.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG [Calexico2] Network Connection (rev 05)
<msknight> An SMB share put out from a ZFS pool on OpenIndiana 151a built on Sept 2011
<beardygnome> why are you mounting it?  can't you just access it over smb?
<msknight> I have automatic scripts to back up mail, etc.
<falken_> beardygnome: http://paste.ubuntu.com/734770/
<beardygnome> and they don't work over smb?
<beardygnome> falken_: i think you meant to direct that to well_laid_lawn :-)
<msknight> How do I test that? I've only ever mounted shares
<falken_> oh sorry yes i did! thanks
<falken_> well_laid_lawn: http://paste.ubuntu.com/734770/
<beardygnome> msknight: in thunar, you should be able to go to smb://<server>/<share>/
<beardygnome> sorry, that should have been smb: //<server>/<share>/
<beardygnome> without the space between the : and the //
<msknight> testing now
<well_laid_lawn> falken_: there's no wlan0 there so you'll have to try a few steps in this link
<well_laid_lawn> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<falken_> thanks well laid I will check there
<well_laid_lawn> !tab | falken_
<ubottu> falken_: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<falken_> well_laid_lawn: ah thank you!
<falken_> just did it there.
<msknight> That's worked.
<well_laid_lawn> cheers
<msknight> So how do I get around having to put a username and password in the smb section of the scripts?
<msknight> Also, sections of the home directory are mounted.
<beardygnome> msknight: do you have the same username and password on each system?
<msknight> No. Different.
<beardygnome> i'm not sure what you mean by "sections of the home directory are mounted"
<beardygnome> i'll answer the username/password connection first.
<msknight> The SMB is mounted within the home directory. It holds picture collections, etc.
<beardygnome> when you connect using thunar, you should have the option to "forget password immediately", "remember password until you logout" or "remember password forever"
<msknight> OK - hang on, I'll fire up Thunar
<beardygnome> i have the same username on both systems, so i'm not sure what options you get if you have different usernames
<beardygnome> i always choose the first option, but if you should be able to use either of the other two to mean that the password is stored in your keyring
<msknight> So how do I put it in the script?  Connection is smb://user@server/share
<beardygnome> either until you logout or permanently
<beardygnome> what are you using int he
<beardygnome> in the script to do the backups?
<msknight> zip
#xubuntu 2011-11-11
<beardygnome> do you zip straight to the server, or do you zip locally then copy across?
<msknight> It doesn't respond to the usual ... smb://username:password@server/share
<jtreminio> Hello all! I'm trying to boot up xubuntu live usb, but it's stuck at the terminal without getting into the gui. what do I type to get into the liveusb gui?
<beardygnome> jtreminio: try startx
<jtreminio> beardygnome, no screens found
<well_laid_lawn> there won't be a xinitrc file set up so it will go to twm
<beardygnome> msknight: zip might not support remote shares....
<beardygnome> do you have room to zip locally first?
<beardygnome> and do you have ssh access to the server?
<msknight> yes. However, cp <file> smb://username:password@server/location/filename  ... returns, "cannor create regular file"
<well_laid_lawn> jtreminio: did you check the iso?
<jtreminio> well_laid_lawn, no I didn't ...
<well_laid_lawn> jtreminio: guess what I'm going to suggest ;)
<beardygnome> if you have ssh access, you can use scp to copy files:
<beardygnome> scp path/to/file user@server/path/to/copy/to
<well_laid_lawn> if there are no windows comps nfs would be far easier
<well_laid_lawn> than smb
<msknight> nfs is read only, isn't it?
<well_laid_lawn> no
<well_laid_lawn> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<beardygnome> you can also set up password-less ssh keys to allow automatic authentication
<jtreminio> well_laid_lawn, just did md5sum, same as on website
<msknight> This is getting messy.  I'll take these forward, but there remains an underlying problem with uploading via the SMB mount.
<jtreminio> but let's see, google seems to have some answers
<beardygnome> you could try using sshfs to mount the share
<well_laid_lawn> jtreminio: the default for the live cd is to start the gui so something went wrong with how you made the usb
<msknight> I think that NFS publication on the Unix side is my problem.
<jtreminio> well_laid_lawn, I think i may have taken the thumbdrive out without ejecting first. let's try it again
<msknight> Where should I report the problem with the SMB upload through the mount plese?
<well_laid_lawn> what os is the server running?
<beardygnome> you can use ubuntu-bug to report bugs against packages
<msknight> Open Indiana 151a Sept 2011.
<well_laid_lawn> msknight: is that an operating system? never heard of it
<well_laid_lawn> but the issue is on the server
<msknight> Yes - a fork of Open Solaris 10 after Oracle took over Sun and took Express 11 back to closed source (effectively)
<well_laid_lawn> that's where you go to report it then
 * jtreminio crosses his fingers
<msknight> It worked on Ubuntu versions. I moved to Xubuntu because of Unity, and the removal of Gnome in the package.
<msknight> But I don't see any reason why it should work on an Ubuntu build and not Xubuntu.
<jtreminio> nope, formatted drive, redid it with unetboot and still goes to prompt. Wonder if ubuntu will do it
<jtreminio> Will ubuntu run well on a netbook with 2gb ram?
<beardygnome> jtreminio: what graphics are you using?
<jtreminio> Graphics & chipset: NVIDIA ION (GeForce 9400M)
<jtreminio> wait no that's not right
<jtreminio> Graphics & chipset: Intel US15W / GMA 500 graphics
<beardygnome> that shouldn't be causing you any problems then
<jtreminio> I tried going with elementaryos first and it couldn't detect my graphics card :(
<msknight> Thanks folks. Your help was very much appreciated. I think I'm a few more steps forward.
<beardygnome> msknight: np - good luck :-)
<Bixente> Does anyone want Desktop effect on Xubuntu
<Bixente> ?
<Bukowskii> what is the proper way to make a live usb stick, i tried unetbootin but when i boot my computer won't go passed the first screen
<holstein> Bukowskii: that works for me...
<holstein> Bukowskii: are you sure its not graphics card related?
<Bukowskii> i had ubuntu installed on the same computer a year ago with no issues
<Bukowskii> its a netbook, with an atom cpu and sintegrated graphics
<w30> Bukowskii, I had success with usb-creater
<jmcantrell> i really want to like xubuntu, but i'm having some issues. how do i get it to remember my ssh key passwords like gnome?
<holstein> jmcantrell: that seemed to 'just work' for me... but i stopped doing passwords recently
<holstein> Bukowskii: i format those sticks each time
<holstein> i would try a fresh format
<holstein> Bixente: i have compiz
<holstein> works great :)
<jmcantrell> how do i use dropbox?
<w30> Bukowskii, it also gives you 4 gig of persistent storage for printer, network,etc. settings
<Bukowskii> will a windows style quick format to fat32 work?
<madnick> jmcantrell: please elaborate
<madnick> Dropbox has an installer
<holstein> jmcantrell: i installed it, and i found a dropbox-thunar package
<jmcantrell> how do i install dropbox in xubuntu? there's just a nautilus-dropbox package, but i don't want nautilus
<jmcantrell> where's the dropbox-thunar package?
<madnick> http://softwarebakery.com/maato/files/thunar-dropbox/thunar-dropbox-0.2.0.tar.bz2
<zenrox> jmcantrell, i just installed nautilus
<holstein> i found a .deb from here http://crunchbanglinux.org/forums/topic/8864/thunar-dropbox-dropbox-contextmenu-items-in-thunar/
<holstein> Bukowskii: i would try it
<jmcantrell> is there any way to get the file emblems for dropbox like in nautilus?
<holstein> jmcantrell: AFAIK, no in thunar
<holstein> but, you can just have nautilus like zenrox suggests
<jmcantrell> does xfce use gtk3?
<madnick> If you mean that you can use GTK3 apps, yes, and 11.10 has an GTK+-3 theme
<jmcantrell> what are the various apps in xfce built with?
<holstein> jmcantrell: i am enjoying my transition to XFCE so far... ive been in about a week or so
<holstein> to describe all the various apps would take quite some time
<Unit193> Some of the Xfce goodies are installed though, but not all (http://goodies.xfce.org/projects/applications/start)
<jmcantrell> i can't seem to figure out how to get xfce to remember my ssh keys
<holstein> jmcantrell: the passwords you mean?
<holstein> when i look back at it, i think its a bit odd that gnome remembered them
<holstein> but, let me look around a bit
<holstein> i mean, you could probably install the gnome-session-manager or whatever it is/was
<jmcantrell> if i'm using an encrypted home directory, what's the danger in using passwordless ssh keys?
<holstein> i read something about password ssh keys...
<holstein> personally, i have a strict, 'whatever makes you personally feel safe' security policy
<holstein> but, the main point of keys is to not have passwords going back and forth
<jmcantrell> holstein: right, that's why you use pubkey auth
<jmcantrell> but the private key is locked with a password
<holstein> i would say, the good thing about a password ssh key is, the keys get compromised, and maybe you have a little more time to change keys and secure things again
<jmcantrell> yeah
<Bukowskii> hmmm tried fresh formatted usb key and different linux live programs and still gets stuck ate first screen
<Bukowskii> i think maybe i'll have to burn a live cd, does xubuntu live cd support usb cdroms?
<TVasEyes> hi, first time user, looking for root password for freebie xubuntu 11.10 (from Linux Magazine DVD)
<ball> TVasEyes: for Xubuntu you shouldn't need to know.
<ball> At least, that's my understanding.
<ball> TVasEyes: Did you boot from the DVD?
<TVasEyes> ball: installed from dvd, was not offered option to set password, will not let me login as root.
<ball> TVasEyes: So, don't log in as root.
<ball> (you shouldn't need to)
<ball> It didn't ask you root's password, or it didn't ask you your own?
<TVasEyes> ball: have to, X server gives me lousy resolution, also want to get rid of unwanted daemons (bluetooth, etc)
<TVasEyes> ball: created user (w password) but not for root.
<ball> Should be able to change your screen mode without being root.
<TVasEyes> no, display hasn't resolution on menu.
<ball> As for the daemons, I don't know how those are configured on a Xubuntu system
<ball> TVasEyes: Settings -> Display ?
<TVasEyes> ball: yes, from that menu only get 640x480!!, monitor does 1280x1024 (on slackware w xfce4 desktop)
<ball> TVasEyes: Sounds as though X.org isn't recognizing your monitor for some reason.  Was it turned on when you booted your PC?
<TVasEyes> ball: yes
<ball> I don't know then.  We're in the same boat: X.org hate us and won't give us a working xorgconfig program any more.
<TVasEyes> ball: thanks anyway.  anyone else know how to log into root a/c ??
<ball> TVasEyes: You don't log into root
<ball> It's possible to become root, but you probably don't want to.
<ball> That's not how Xubuntu works.
<TVasEyes> ball: used to being admin, every installation needs tweaking & doing it via sudo is not an option -- life's too short
<ball> TVasEyes: sudo /bin/sh ?
<TVasEyes> ball: hmm, will try, back in a jiffy
<ball> TVasEyes: Try not to break anything.
<TVasEyes> ball: works, nice.  thank you v much, good 'lateral' thought.
<ball> TVasEyes: Good luck.
<Dreeg> Salve a tutti, ho installato l'altro ieri Xubuntu ed oggi lo sto usando.. ho notato però che all'avvio prima della schermata di logon (che ho settato come Automatico) e del caricamento di xubuntu (a volte addirittura la salta e si prolunga la presenza della schermata incriminata) mi appare una schermata tutta "colorata" a bande con colori tendenti al grigio.. tipo i disturbi della televisione o meglio del digitale terrestre xD Come risolv
<Dreeg> o?
<Dreeg> P.S. i driver della scheda grafica non sono attivi e non si vogliono attivare (ATI Radeon HD 1450)
<homebrewcider> hi there, I've just started using avant window navigator. seems good so far, BUT, I can't remove the awn terminal. I want to use another terminal application and I've added that but can't remove the original, can someone help please.
<ochosi> homebrewcider: i guess better turn to an avant-window-navigator support channel then?
<incorrect> what version of xfce does 10.04 come with?
<dirtycookie> hello people, a few days ago i mentioned in this channel that xubuntu doesnt automatically link usb sticks to my desktop. Some of you suggested to make the shortcut manually, and that this could be only to this memory stick. but the problem applies to all sticks that i insert. can anyone tell me y xubuntu doesnt link my usb-sticks automatically to my desktop?
<homebrewcider> hi, does anyone know how to hide, but not remove completely the second panel?
<knome> what do you mean by that?
<homebrewcider> I  am experimenting with another dock thingy and I don't want the bottom panel popping up every time, but I don't want it deleted in case I need it back
<knome> i supppose there is no such way except maybe backing up the panel config, and then deleting it
<homebrewcider> and the panel config to backup would b where please
<knome> i don't know
<homebrewcider> found a solution
<homebrewcider> turn opacity down to zero
<TVasEyes> dirtycookie: are you a member of group 'plugdev'?  use 'id' to see which groups you belong to.
<xubuntu559> id
<dirtycookie> TVasEyes: no i dont know that group
<dirtycookie> id
<TVasEyes> dirtycookie: is likely to be a permission thing, what do you see when you enter 'id' on yr terminal?
<dirtycookie> TVasEyes: on my local machine??
<TVasEyes> yes (ie the machine where you use USB stick)
<dirtycookie> TVasEyes: output is as follows
<dirtycookie> uid=1000(tux) gid=1000(tux) groups=1000(tux),4(adm),20(dialout),24(cdrom),46(plugdev),117(lpadmin),119(admin),124(sambashare)
<TVasEyes> dirtycookie: looks good, my hunch was wrong :-(
<dirtycookie> ok... any other hunches??
<TVasEyes> dirtycookie: can you tell more about s/ware version, etc.  I've only just started fiddling with v 11.10
<dirtycookie> TVasEyes: well, the os is freshly installed on my eeepc. i started having such problems when i edited my fstab because i wanted my onboard flash memory to be statically mounted
<TVasEyes> dirtycookie: fresh install here too, same groups, usb mount works fine; you didn't keep copy of fstab?
<TVasEyes> dirtycookie: IIRC, mount has a 'label' option which might be useful.
<dirtycookie> TVasEyes: i just added a line to fstab, what is IIRC?
<TVasEyes> IIRC == if I recall correctly
<TVasEyes> dirtycookie: in added line - no typos and mount point exists?
<dirtycookie> TVasEyes: this is my line which mounts the flash memory
<dirtycookie> /dev/sda1       /media/4GB_flash                          vfat    errors=remount-ro 0
<TVasEyes> dirtycookie: unsure about 'remount-ro', also line ought to have 6 fields, needs a second 0 appended to end
<knome> shouldn't that be remount,ro
<TVasEyes> dirtycookie: haven't vfat installed, why remoun, I'd use 'user,ro'
<knome> note that it is "errors=remount,ro"
<TVasEyes> knome: oops, thanks
<dirtycookie> TVasEyes: didnt make any thoughts about it
<dirtycookie> the entry
<TVasEyes> knome: errors=remount-ro is documented in 'man mount'
<knome> right
<TVasEyes> dirtycookie: comparable line from my fstab (on slackware system): /dev/sde1        /mnt/memory      auto        noauto,users,rw    0   0
<dirtycookie> TVas Eyes: ok ill try your line and see what happens
<TVasEyes> dirtycookie: another oops, re-read yr "wanted my onboard flash memory to be statically mounted", so line might read:  "/dev/sda1  /media/4GB_flash  vfat  defaults 1  2", 5th and 6th fields are optional but will prevent dump and fsck from running if missing, see 'man 5 fstab'
<dirtycookie> TVasEyes: hi,... im back. i inserted my usb stick which got mounted BUT didnt show up on my desktop
<TVasEyes> dirtycookie: available in Thunar though, no?
<dirtycookie> TVasEyes: yes it is
<TVasEyes> dirtycookie: am very new to (x)ubuntu, no idea why you don't get an icon on desktop.  shouldn't be a big problem, as long as you can access & eject.
<dirtycookie> true but i have a small screen
<TheSheep> dirtycookie: if you go to settings->desktop->icons, you can see the preferences for what to display on your desktop
<TheSheep> dirtycookie: make sure you have 'removable devices' enabled there
<TVasEyes> dirtycookie: ok, I'll check this out. on both my machines I use xfce with 4 desktops, enough space to leave all sorts of apps open permanently.
<TVasEyes> dirtycookie: sorry, 'workspaces' not desktops
<ball> Thanks for your message earlier TVasEyes
<TVasEyes> ball: no, thanks to you, I really started to panic/get frustrated when it wouldn't let me log in. all's well that ends well, eh?
<dirtycookie> TheSheep: removeable drives is enabled
<TheSheep> then no idea
<dirtycookie> ok
<ball> I have to go
<goliat> Hey ive been wondering how stable is Xubuntu 11.10?
<goliat> As how good does it hande ATI Cards and Broadcom wireless cards? I always have trouble with them.
<craigbass1976> Is there a way to slide launchers around the top bar?  I keep having to stick spacers in there
<craigbass1976> Or a text file I can edit instead of swearing when the mouse doesn't appear to be grabbing anything...
<knome> did you check the panel preferences, items tab?
<knome> (right click -> panel -> panel pref.)
<craigbass1976> I don't have such a choice when I right click the panel that I can see
<knome> which xubuntu version?
<craigbass1976> lucid, xfce 4.6.1
<knome> right
<knome> can't remember how that works
<jost_> hi
<pteague_work> how do i restart the window manager? i currently have no way to move windows around or give them focus :(
<Sysi> xfwm4 --replace
<pteague_work> nice, thank you
<well_laid_lawn> there's 100 ppl in the channel - I haven't seen that before !
<rohn> hi all
<rohn> i am new to linux and more new to xubuntu
<rohn> i have a serious problem
<rohn> when i start my computer
<xrdodrx> rohn, what happens?
<rohn> every time it shows something low grafix stuff
<rohn> and when i take update
<rohn> after that i can not boot into gui
<rohn> its just boot into cli
<rohn> :(
<rohn> please help me
<rohn> i have a celeron d 2.13Ghz
<rohn> 512mb ram
<rohn> and a msi mobo with onboard via s3 unichrome named VIA Technologies, Inc. KM400/KN400/P4M800 [S3 UniChrome] (rev 01)
<rohn> xrdodrx, can you help me??
<xrdodrx> rohn, did it ever work?
<xrdodrx> or did this happen right after you installed it
<rohn> in live mode it is happens also
<rohn> but when i take update after that it gose to cli
<rohn> i cant start gui
<xrdodrx> hm
<rohn> i tried startx
<rohn> and some other command
<rohn> which i collected from internet forums
<xrdodrx> rohn, you're using old hardware that is not supported in the newest ubutntu
<xrdodrx> the va driver hasn't been in ubuntu for a while
<well_laid_lawn> that's not right
<rohn> it says "Ubuntu is running in low-graphics mode" Your screen, graphics card and input device setting could not be detected
<xrdodrx> you can try to install the xserver-xorg-video-openchrome package
<xrdodrx> if it's not installed already
<xrdodrx> type sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-openchrome
<rohn> i will try
<Enekk> Anyone out there who might know how to get transparency working in Guake when Xubuntu is using Compiz?
<Enekk> Isn't that a bundle of fun
<Sysi> I think you need to start guake after compiz
<Sysi> script like "compiz --replace && guake" at autostart or something
<xrdodrx> use tilda instead :3
<Enekk> so, if Compiz is running (as it is now) I should be able to kill Guake and start it up to test your theory
<xrdodrx> yes
<Enekk> And you win
<Enekk> thanks, I'll go modify the start up, that makes my life so much easier
<Enekk> Now if I could get the Compiz Grid plugin to work correctly (works on all directions, but top right is always top) I'd be pretty much at parity with my old gnome install
<xrdodrx> :o
<Enekk> But that last one is a bug
<xrdodrx> i thought that top right thing was just me lol
<Enekk> I reported it, but no activity on the bug report yet
<xrdodrx> link?
<xrdodrx> i'd like to cc myself
<Enekk> Let me dig it up
<xrdodrx> thanks :)
<Enekk> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz-plugins-main/+bug/875522
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 875522 in compiz-plugins-main (Ubuntu) "Grid Plugin has the "Top Right" action seemingly bound to "Top"" [Undecided,New]
<Enekk> I thik part of the problem is that they might not look much at the launchpad bugs
<Thermi> http://t.co/5ySUJNHK
<rohn> how to edit configuration file
<knome> hmm
<rohn> when i start my computer, every time i am getting a message
<rohn> ubuntu running in low graphix mode
<rohn> (EE)chrome. unknown card ids(7205|1462|7104)
<rohn> chipset KM400|KN400
<rohn> xrdodrx, please help me
<rohn> and telling me to edit the config file to solve this this problem
<rohn> please anyone help me
<jmcantrell> does anyone use ssh with pubkeys? how do i get xfce to remember my key like gnome does?
<w30> I use thunar as a file manager but it has no print function. Is there a way to get a print option button?
<knome> yakeb-away, can you turn off/not use awaynicks? thanks.
<w30> how aout printing in ristretto? Is that possible?
<bytesoup> Hi Folks, I tried to boot a Packard Bell Desktop PC with xubuntu 11.04 live CD the other day and I just get a black screen after the splash screen. The only hardware info I can extract is CPU: AMD Athlon 64 processor 3800+ 2.4Ghz its currently running 32bit Win Vista from the windows device manager: ACPI x86 based PC, NVIDIA GEForce 6100 nForce 405 Graphics card
<mxed> jmcantrell, cant you use gnomekeyring for that?
<jmcantrell> mxed: i tried, but the onboard keyboard pops up every time i login
<mxed> uninstalll the onboard keayboard then ?
<policecopfed> ohai
<policecopfed> i have a really basic problem;
<policecopfed> in the workspace switcher, can i change the contrast between active and inactive windows?
<knome> if you modify the gtk theme
<jmcantrell> does xubuntu alternate installer let you do full disk encryption?
<olbi> jmcantrell: full disk, you mean all partitions?
<jmcantrell> olbi: yes. encrypted LVM
<olbi> I dont check this but /home is encrypted for  install
<olbi> from* install
<olbi> try in virtualbox
<jmcantrell> does xubuntu have the startup disk creator?
<Sysi> for usb? yes
<schreber> Can someone explain why mounted drives would not show up in nautilus? If I umount them they show up but re-mount them and close nautilus they disappear again (again they're still accessible via the "Go" feature in nautilus).
<schreber> replace nautilus with Thunar
<tsaavik> anyone know how to increase/decrease the volume via commandline in xubuntu. aumix can't access a mixer device :(
 * tsaavik wants to map ctrl-uparrow to volup
<tsaavik> and amixer wants an absolute # :(
<Sysi> amixer set Master 5%+ doesn't work?
<tsaavik> ah! you rock!
<tsaavik> woot, fired up xbindkeys and I'm all set :D thanks Sysi
<Sysi> xfce hotkey settings would've handled that..
#xubuntu 2011-11-12
<homebrewcider> cam someone help me please, I have xubuntu 11.04 installed, but mp3 files  won't play on vlc, kaffeine, parole.....I thought I had all codecs installed
<beardygnome> homebrewcider: have you installed gstreamer-plugins-ugly?
<beardygnome> (i think that's what it's called)
<madnick> vlc should pull everything relevant
<beardygnome> or xubuntu-restricted-extras
<homebrewcider> vlc pulled nothing, I have the restricted extras
<homebrewcider> and beardy as for the "ugly" thing, said no such package
<GridCube> homebrewcider, run alsa-mixer and see that you have everithing unmutted
<homebrewcider> ok but what does that have to do with it?
<GridCube> that you might be playing and you just don't hear
<homebrewcider> no, i get an error message
<homebrewcider> The format of 'file:///home/mal/Music/file.mp3' cannot be detected. Have a look at the log for details.
<homebrewcider> log?
<homebrewcider> I can't find a log
<beardygnome> on my 11.10 system it's gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly
<beardygnome> just posting mine
<beardygnome> the bottom panel autohides and has a (virtually) transparent background
<beardygnome> sorry, wrong chat window
<policecopfed> i've been looking around for the file where i can change "in the workspace switcher, can i change the contrast between active and inactive windows?" but can't find it.
<policecopfed> anyone know where i should be looking?
<beardygnome> menu -> settings -> settings manager -> window manager tweaks -> compositor
<beardygnome> ?
<policecopfed> i don't have window manager tweaks :(
<beardygnome> oh
<beardygnome> what xubuntu are you running?
<policecopfed> 4.8?
<policecopfed> sorry, that's the xfce version
<policecopfed> Linux version 3.0.0-12-generic (buildd@crested) (gcc version 4.6.1 (Ubuntu/Linaro 4.6.1-9ubuntu3) ) #20-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 7 14:56:25 UTC 2011
<policecopfed> DISTRIB_ID=Ubuntu
<policecopfed> DISTRIB_RELEASE=11.10
<policecopfed> DISTRIB_CODENAME=oneiric
<policecopfed> DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 11.10"
<beardygnome> so you have the latest version....
<beardygnome> what make of graphics card are you using?]
<policecopfed> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<beardygnome> i'd have thought that intel graphics should be able to handle the effects
<beardygnome> i'm not sure what else to suggest, as far as i can tell, the window manager tweaks should be present by default
<Artemis3> try lspci -v
<Artemis3> the model is very important
<policecopfed> nima@nl:~$ lspci -v | grep VGA
<policecopfed> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
<policecopfed> ah sorry
<policecopfed> Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device 0007
<policecopfed> Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 41
<policecopfed> Memory at 90000000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4M]
<policecopfed> Memory at 80000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]
<policecopfed> I/O ports at 3050 [size=8]
<policecopfed> Expansion ROM at <unassigned> [disabled]
<policecopfed> Capabilities: <access denied>
<policecopfed> Kernel driver in use: i915
<policecopfed> Kernel modules: i915
<Artemis3> and its not working?
<policecopfed> apparently not, but i can live with that
<policecopfed> the main issue is the colours on the workspace switcher
<policecopfed> is there a more direct way to modify them?
<Artemis3> so the compositor doesnt work?
<Artemis3> not like it matters
<policecopfed> it does, it's a bit annoying when you have 20 terminals open in each workspace to take the time to figure out which is which
<policecopfed> i have to move my face 10cm from my monitor to tell a difference between the colours
<Artemis3> mine shows a blueish thing
<policecopfed> so i just end up randomly switching
<Artemis3> but i think it depends on the theme
<atruno-> how do you use samba with xubuntu 11.10 ?
<holstein> atruno-: depends on what you want to do, but its going to be the same as with ubuntu pretty much
<holstein> maybe https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ComprehensiveSambaGuide would be a good read for you?
<HoserHead> Has someone had an issue where if they plug in a webcam, the wireless connection drops out?
<HoserHead> I have a USB wireless dongle and a USB webcam, and it seems to be one or the other, but not both
<HoserHead> *USB dongle for wireless and USB webcam
<holstein> HoserHead: that could be a hardware problem, but you could check the bios and see if you can give different IRQ settings to different usb ports
<holstein> i find they are typically on the same one
<HoserHead> that's something I haven't thought of
<HoserHead> I'll give it a shot, brb
<holstein> HoserHead:
<holstein> you can run cat /proc/interrupts in a terminal
<HoserHead> k, I just did but I'm not sure what I'm reading in the output
<holstein> 23:      88802        975   IO-APIC-fasteoi   ehci_hcd:usb1, uhci_hcd:usb2
<holstein> for example... thats 2 USB ports or devices sharing an IRQ
<HoserHead> Here are the lines that mention usb:
<holstein> its challening to tell what is what
<HoserHead>  20:      17122   IO-APIC-fasteoi   ohci_hcd:usb3
<HoserHead>  21:      10299   IO-APIC-fasteoi   ohci_hcd:usb2, NVidia nForce2
<HoserHead>  22:     952514   IO-APIC-fasteoi   ehci_hcd:usb1, eth0
<holstein> not much easier in the bios
<holstein> hmmm
<HoserHead> the NVidia one is kinda funny
<HoserHead> eth0 I get, its a USB wireless dongle
<HoserHead> but all I have plugegd into USB are the keyboard, Mouse and dongle
<holstein> HoserHead: thats plausible... and you can check the bios
<HoserHead> is there a way to check the BIOS without rebooting?
<holstein> HoserHead: that pretty much tells you whats what
<GridCube> this is happenign a lot lately http://imagebin.org/183738
<GridCube> the grey boxes
<GridCube> they wont go away until i restart xfwm4
<w30> any one besides me have their desktop icons playing musical chairs on every reboot?
<GridCube> ?
<w30> GridCube, they are still their even after the desktop redraws? like moving a window over the gray boxes
<w30> there
<GridCube> yes
<w30> GridCube, ouch...
<GridCube> they are the shadows under name tags and stuff
<wereyoda> good morning!
<GridCube> http://imagebin.org/183741
<w30> GridCube, was something there at one time that profiled that silhouette?
<GridCube> and its also on top of other windows
<wereyoda> ere I set X-default mouse pointer size?
<wereyoda> where..
<GridCube> https://docs.google.com/document/d/1HyhsMPDyyN-mRWRujfZX3JuKX9aWFQPWsxMEiJX99gQ/edit?hl=es&pli=1
<GridCube> question 8 wereyoda
<wereyoda> thanks
<GridCube> w30, yes as said its the shadow of a nametag
<w30> GridCube, nothing I have  had any experience with helps me understand what's going on.
<GridCube> i blame me usin the stylus on a touchscreen
<w30> GridCube, like it should have text in it and fade away in a second or so.
<GridCube> im guessing xfwm4 doesnt recognizes that i've moved the pointer
<GridCube> and still thinks it has to draw a shadow there
<w30> GridCube, can you opt for a real mouse and double check that?
<w30> GridCube, whatever it is it's crazy
<GridCube> i could use the touchpad yes, but the event is random and i dont see how to force it to happen
<w30> GridCube, great, just plain great.
<GridCube> ja
<GridCube> yes!
<GridCube> i made it happen using the stylus
<w30> GridCube, "plain" substitutes for the "bad word"
<GridCube> ja
<GridCube> XD
<GridCube> okay so apparently is firefox fault
<w30> GridCube, maybe look for bug reports where ever
<GridCube> i should
<w30> GridCube, although any bug I ever have there is never an answer until 2 years later
<GridCube> that be bugzilla?
<GridCube> i have "connections" on launchpad tho, and by "connections" i mean i will bother people to answer me
<GridCube> well time to sleep i guess
<GridCube> its 2 o'clock
<GridCube> :D
<GridCube> have a good day people
<wereyoda> still mouse pointer is same
<wereyoda> sudo update-alternatives --config x-cursor-theme
<wereyoda>  that command do the trick but I need size to change too
<w30> any one besides me have their desktop icons playing musical chairs on every reboot?
<w30> how do you nail them down?
<well_laid_lawn> tried saving the session?
<homebrewcider> hi, xubuntu 11.04, vlc, parole, kaffeine installed, none of them will play mp3 files at all, can someone help please
<well_laid_lawn> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<wereyoda> fufufufu mouse pointe size changes from desktop to app
<rohn> hi all
<rohn> can anyone help me??
<knome> try asking the question and let's see
<rohn> every time i start my computer it shows this problem
<rohn> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/207/img20111112005642.jpg/
<rohn> please help me to solve this problem
<rohn> after clicking ok it starts in low graphics mode
<Sysi> what graphics card do you have, matrox?
<rohn> Sysi, i have a msi mobo with on board graphics which share 64mb from ram
<Sysi> please pastebin (http://paste.ubuntu.com) output of lspci (in terminal)
<rohn> ok
<Asche_> Hi all
<knome> rohn, also please paste the pastebin url here
<rohn> http://paste.ubuntu.com/736019/
<knome> Sysi,
<Sysi> rohn: ubuntu 10.10?
<rohn> xubuntu 10.04
<Sysi> search for "openchrome" in synaptic
<rohn> it says that openchrome is already installed
<Pob> Hi, I have installed xubuntu 11.10 on my old laptop for my 3 year old son to play with.
<Pob> Works great with Tux Paint, but some games like SuperTux2 will not run properly with constant freezes.
<Pob> The freezes also happen when coming out of screensaver and last for around 10-20 seconds including the mouse curser.
<Pob> The PC is an Arima W720-K7 with 1G RAM and an ATI Radeon IGP-320M Chipset.
<Pob> I have checked out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<Pob> :~$ lspci -nn | grep VGA
<Pob> 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility U1 [1002:4336]
<rohn> Sysi, please help ma
<rohn> me
<shadow193> Hi all I have a problem with my microphone. Im running the newest xubuntu amd64 platform on laptop : lenovo g570. Skype doesnt discover my integrated mic...there is only : Pulseaudio server(local) in capture options...can someone help?
<Sysi> rohn: uh, you need to create and edit xorg.conf
<rohn> can yo tell me the procedure Sysi
<Pob> Would someone be able to give me a few pointers sorting this and confirming OpenGL is functioning properly?
<Sysi> rohn: log out, press Ctrl Alt F6 and login to that terminal, run 'sudo service gdm stop' and 'sudo Xorg -configure' and then 'sudo reboot' and see what happens
<ball> I'm starting to wonder whether X.org hate us.
<Sysi> Pob: first check 'less ~/.xsesion-errors"
<Pob> Or is the PC just too under spec'ed?  Seems to run fine with ~20% RAM usage normally and CPU not loaded up too much.
<Sysi> oh typo, "less ~/.xsession-errors"
<Pob> Thank's Sysi spotted that.  File is a couple of pages, anything in particular I am looking for?  A lot of info messages,  will have a better look.
<Pob> Error: No running window found
<Pob> (xfce4-terminal:1546): Gdk-CRITICAL **: IA__gdk_window_get_window_type: assertion `GDK_IS_WINDOW (window)' failed
<Sysi> everything with "error" at least and maybe something about GL
<Pob> (xfce4-indicator-plugin:1319): Gtk-CRITICAL **: IA__gtk_widget_realize: assertion `GTK_WIDGET_ANCHORED (widget) || GTK_IS_I
<Pob> NVISIBLE (widget)' failed
<Sysi> Pob: pastebin everything, and check 'dmesg'
<Pob> Error: No running window found, is the only error msg
<Sysi> warnings?
<Pob> (polkit-gnome-authentication-agent-1:1190): polkit-gnome-1-WARNING **: Failed to register client: The name org.gnome.Sessio
<Pob> nManager was not provided by any .service files
<Pob> (xfce4-settings-helper:1264): xfce4-settings-helper-WARNING **: Failed to get the _NET_NUMBER_OF_DESKTOPS property.
<Pob> (xfce4-indicator-plugin:1319): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: invalid cast from `(null)' to `GtkWidget'
<Sysi> those few errors maybe indicate something being wrong with graphics driver
<Pob> IRC is pretty new to me, not real familiar with paste bin.  Did I need to filter dmesg for anything in particular?
<Sysi> do you see errors or warnings?
<Sysi> it could also be that GPU just isn't enough, expecially if drivers aren't very good
<Pob> Sysi: I don't see anything obvious in dmesg.  KMS seems to load the correct driver (RS100) for the GPU
<Pob> I will paste bin if you can guide me
<Sysi> I guess opengl/gpu just isn't powerful enough
<Pob> Okay, I didn't think I was asking too much from it.
<Pob> Sysi: Thanks for your help
<ball> Sysi: What are you trying to do?
<Sysi> math homework
<ball> Sysi: Wouldn't that be more of an OpenCL thing than OpenGL?
<jmcantrell> is there any way to change a specific folder icon?
<well_laid_lawn> you can add an emblem to it
<well_laid_lawn> right click the folder
<jmcantrell> yeah, but that's not what i'm talking about
<well_laid_lawn> well folders don't have icons
<jmcantrell> certain ones do... desktop, downloads, music, etc
<Sysi> shortly, you can't
<steph7> do you know where find amazing xfce themes for xubuntu oo?
<well_laid_lawn> !themes
<ubottu> To change your theme in Xubuntu, go to Settings Manager » Appearance (GTK+ theme) or Settings Manager » Window Manager (xfwm4 theme) to change the theme - find more themes at http://xfce-look.org/ or http://gnome-look.org/ (for GTK+ themes)
<steph7> thanksss
<well_laid_lawn> cheers
<steph7> ! compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<steph7> ! emerald
<ubottu> emerald is an obsolete window decorator for compiz. It's unsupported and unmaintained, making issues with it very hard to diagnose and fix. There are no known, supported alternatives.
<steph7> as understood, I'm thinking to install compiz on xubuntu...
<feeeeR> I'm installing xubuntu, but I do not see the progress bar up
<feeeeR> is rare
<steph7> feeeeR, desktop or alternate?
<feeeeR> Desktop
<feeeeR> What is the difference?
<feeeeR> seems to be stopped :(
<feeeeR> has installed more than half hour
<steph7> try the alternate if you can
<feeeeR> well was installed
<feeeeR> but now, in my grub there are two versions of ubuntu, ubuntu and xubuntu
<feeeeR> I'll have to see how to change the name to avoid wrong
<feeeeR> is fast xubuntu, i like it
<feeeeR> is a good distribution
<likemindead> No matter how much I distro-hop, I always come back to Xubuntu! :D
<stephan_> hello all.
<stephan_> i just installed xubuntu on my laptop. i want to bind my function key Fn-F4 to "suspend"
<stephan_> but if i go to the keyboard shortcuts i can't define Fn-F4
<stephan_> any suggestions?
<TheSheep> stephan_: why not?
<TheSheep> stephan_: there shouldn't be any problem with that
<stephan_> ah stupid me... seems that i pushed ctrl + f4 :)
<stephan_> tia
<TheSheep> stephan_: you can also use that, you just need to redefine the functions that are bound to those keys already in window manager settings
<stephan_> works like a charm.
<turbokumbi> hi
<GridCube> :)
<GridCube> hello
<turbokumbi> i have just installed xubuntu, but i am facing sound problems..
<turbokumbi> can you help me? :P
<GridCube> sooo. apparently i deleted the sound applet thingy on my panel and i can seem to find it again
<GridCube> sure turbokumbi tell me whats your problem
<GridCube> :) if i can i will try to help you
<GridCube> please turbokumbi ask me here ok? :)
<turbokumbi> alright then
<GridCube> so, lspci doesnt show your card?
<GridCube> and lsusb?
<turbokumbi> no, it can't find it
<GridCube> care you to pastebin the results of lsusb and lspci please :)
<turbokumbi> lsusb does, lol
<turbokumbi> http://pastebin.com/cd8rAv4L
<turbokumbi> http://pastebin.com/HwPw9gZU
<GridCube> :) there you have it :P you have an usb audio card
<turbokumbi> what am i missing?
<GridCube> dunno
<GridCube> it doesnt work?
<turbokumbi> nope
<GridCube> http://karuppuswamy.com/wordpress/2010/10/04/how-to-get-usb-sound-adapter-0d8c000c-working-as-primary-sound-card-in-debian-linux/
<turbokumbi> i'll give it a try
<turbokumbi> thanks ;)
<GridCube> :) good luck turbokumbi
<turbokumbi> something else
<turbokumbi> is there a problem with the extra-repo? i tried to install the restricted-extras package, but apt claims it can't fetch flashplugin-installer..
<GridCube> oh
<GridCube> the flash updated today so you might need to sudo apt-get update :)
<turbokumbi> i did
<turbokumbi> in fact, i've been updating it every ten minutes, but still.. :D
<GridCube> oh, don't know then
<GridCube> :P
<nlsthzn> question about Firefox, if I move my mouse to the extreme right to click on the scrollbar, I click on the edge of the window instead.  I then have to move ever so slightly to the left and then I am on the scrollbar. Can this be changed, really breaking my speed.
<GridCube> nlsthzn, ochosi should know
<GridCube> but i think you need another window manager theme
<nlsthzn> GridCube: OK, thanks for the info...  I will see if I find one I like and that works for that, else I will try again when I see ochosi online :)
<GridCube> :)
<xubuntu069> hey guys
<GridCube> sup
<turbokumbi> no success.. :(
<xubuntu069> ok need to reboot to finish my installation :D
<GridCube> :D
<GridCube> turbokumbi, :o
<GridCube> sorry bro
<GridCube> im afraid there is no much more i can do
<nlsthzn> turbokumbi: have you tried changing from which server you are updating your repos...
<GridCube> turbokumbi, what does alsa-mixer says? you might have mutted the sound?
<turbokumbi> i've already checked alsamixer
<turbokumbi> it's on 100%
<turbokumbi> so no, it is definitely not muted :D
<GridCube> and the pulse audio one?
<turbokumbi> pulseaudio has stuff like that? :o
<GridCube> yes
<GridCube> ah
<GridCube> its mmm, its...
<GridCube> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<GridCube> pavucontrol!
<GridCube> :D
<turbokumbi> okay
<turbokumbi> i suffered a mild heart attack because of the volume levels
<turbokumbi> :P
<turbokumbi> but it works, thanks
<GridCube> :D
<GridCube> turbokumbi, it was muted then?
<turbokumbi> apparently..
<turbokumbi> or i had to set it as fallback device
<turbokumbi> guess we'll never know the truth now.. :D
<GridCube> :D
 * GridCube gives himself a cockie
<turbokumbi> thanks for everything
<turbokumbi> is there a way to change the appearance of the cursor / make terminal open up in a specified size (say, 132*43) ?
<turbokumbi> by cursor i mean the one in the terminal..
<GridCube> don't really know
<GridCube> i don't think so tho
<knome> yakeb-afar, please don't use awaynicks.
<wooo> yo
<mrhankeybelieve>  /part
<wooo> will xubuntu be much faster on an SSD?
<Bukowskii> any OS will be faster at loading things on a SSD but not neccissarily faster at running them, unless your systems bottle neck was its HD
<wooo> makes sense thank you
<wooo> and i feel as though my installer is hanging right now
<wooo> it has not moved in 20 minutes
<wooo> will reboot and try to install again
<mongy> Does anyone have the same problem as me in xubuntu 11.10 with right clicking properties on more than 1 file/folder?  Properties is ghosted and not selectable
<GridCube> mongy, i thing thats a feature more than a problem
<mongy> eh?
<mongy> I just wanna see how big x amount of files/folders are
<madnick> just select them :)
<madnick> thunar will tell you
<mongy> madnick: it doesn't
<madnick> What do you mean? It says the size in the status bar
<mongy> madnick: '4.0k folder' means nothing to me when there is 15gb inside it
<mongy> would pcmanfm have the this problem as well?  I have used it a little before, seemed ok
<madnick> technically it is correct, but i understand your concern, and there is plenty of addons or and alternative file managers
<mongy> I need an addon to see how big my selected files/folders are?  do you know what it's called?
<madnick> I don't know, I can't really think of any file manager that doesnt use the actual file sizee
<madnick> But there ought to be one :)
<mongy> Just tried pcmanfm and it does what I need.
<gry> How do I set xfce4-notifyd as the default instead of NotifyODS?
<gry> OSD, even
<ochosi> nlsthzn: hmyeah, that's not really easily fixable. there was/is a bugreport about that on launchpad, but you can't have rounded scrollbars and scrollbars touching the window-edge. so in the end i decided to go for rounded scrollbars...
<ochosi> gry: uninstall notify-osd and install xfce4-notifyd?
<nlsthzn> ochosi: k, thanks... I have gotten a work-around in a thread on the ubuntu forums I want to try out... cheers for the help :)
<ochosi> nlsthzn: so what's the workaround?
<nlsthzn> ochosi: not had a good look at it but it seems like modifying the theme - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1859187
<ochosi> nlsthzn: thanks, i'll have a look
<ochosi> nlsthzn: yeah, well that workaround is exactly what i was talking about. you'll get broken scrollbars (in terms of looks)
<nlsthzn> ochosi: :( k... thanks (saves me the hassle)
<ochosi> nlsthzn: also: you'll still have a 1px line from the window-manager on the outer right, so grabbing the scrollbar still won't work
<nlsthzn> I guess there will always be somrthing no matter the distro :)
<ochosi> furthermore: apps like gedit are gtk3 in oneiric, so the workaround for them would (need to) be different
<ochosi> it's not distro-related, in this case it's window-manager-related i guess
<ochosi> at least as far as i can see now
<nlsthzn> k, I guess you understand what I mean :p
<ochosi> you can try installing the overlay-scrollbars, maybe they work better for you
<ochosi> (but they won't work in ff obviously)
<nlsthzn> :) not to worry... I will survive as is
<ochosi> good to hear ;)
<ochosi> nlsthzn: in fact you can also use a theme like MurrinaBlue, its scrollbars work for your usecase (but it doesn't have a gtk3 theme, so it won't work for gtk3 apps)
<Bukowskii> is there any easy way to edit the app menu
<nlsthzn> ochosi: thanks... for now I will keep it looking good and only slightly annoyng :p
<ochosi> Bukowskii: you can install an editor like alacarte (be sure not to install all recommended packages), then you should be able to easily edit it
<Bukowskii> now would i use synaptic pkg manager or software center?
<Bukowskii> or does it matter
<ochosi> it doesn't really matter. but one thing i'd personally advise you to do is uncheck in synaptic > preferences > "consider recommended packages as dependencies"
<ochosi> otherwise you'll install a lot of gnome-stuff with alacarte that you won't really need
<ochosi> anyway, g2g now, byw
<Bukowskii> thanks, have a good one
<garret> Hello, is there someone who can help me with the install of NVIDIA 310M drivers in xubuntu 11.10.  I have been working at this for a bit and followed all of the on-line help I can find with no success.
<istok> i can't seem to get the sound working :/
<istok> last time it was something to do with the alsa mixer, but i set it up how i thought it was and no luck.
#xubuntu 2011-11-13
<garret> Has anyone had any success installing the NVIDIA drivers, I have not, after following as much on-line help as I have found.
<istok> i sorted my issue
<gry> garret, do you have more details please, what hardware do you have, what problem is like
<garret> gry: I have a Samsung QX410 laptop with the NVIDA 310M card.  I can install ubuntu or xubuntu 11.10, but when I try to activate the proprietary NVIDA drivers I can not access the NVIDA server settings.  When I try it tells me that I have to run NVIDIA-XCONFIG.  When I do so out of an X-session, at boot the boot-up fails (stalls).  I then have to go back into recovery and do a sudo apt-get purge nvidai* and rm the xorg files.
<garret> I then reboot and get things back like after the install - no NVIDIA driver installed.
<gry> I'll not be able to help personally but someone here could, just stick around
<garret> gry:  Also I have tried to do the things on the following pages, they did not help: http://mygeekopinions.blogspot.com/2011/06/how-to-install-nvidia-2750907-driver-in.html
<garret> http://www.noobslab.com/2011/09/nvidia-drivers-for-ubuntu-1110-oneiric.html
<garret> http://askubuntu.com/questions/68220/ubuntu-11-10-wont-boot-with-nvidia-driver-enabled
<garret> gry: Thank you for the reply, hope all is well.
<glr> Has anyone had any luck installing the nvidia dryers?
<glr> Sorry drivers
<Thermi> hmm
<Thermi> hair driyers? :D
<Thermi> glr just install them with syntpic or apt-get
<Thermi> *synaptic
<Thermi> should work as usual
<glr> Thermi have tried without luck.
<Thermi> hmm
<Thermi> what seems to be the problem?
<glr> When I install nvidia-current it will install but does not run. I then run navidia-xconfig and when I reboot the boot up hangs
<glr> ,stalls
<Thermi> hmm that's sad
<Thermi> what does the syslog say`?
<Thermi> try to google the errormessage you find
<glr> I then have to sudo apt-get purge nivida* and then rm the xconfig file.
<Thermi> hrmpf
<Thermi> have to go to bed
<Thermi> it's already 2:43 AM gere
<Thermi> try to google errormessages
<Thermi> i'm sure you aren't the only one with that problem
<glr> Thermi thank you good night
<Thermi> if nothing helps, try older versions
<Thermi> ty, you too ;)
<glr> Also, I have had no luck finding help on the web for the nvidia issue
<puff> Sound stopped working.  Thinkpad t520 running ubuntu 11.10 with xubuntu-desktop.  I fiddled with all of the controls and I tried rebooting, still no sound.
<jmcantrell> has anyone used zeitgeist? does it work with xfce?
<Bukowskii> any ideas as to why i keep loosing my wireless signal?
<pTk> NetworkManger has a bug right now that I experienced last night upon installing
<pTk> Bukowskii, you can install WICD and then uninstall network-manager
<pTk> The problem is that network manager keeps trying to can for networks and drops the current connection
<Bukowskii> ok ill try that thankyou
<popsch> how good is WICD? I was thinking of using it instead of the network-manager.
<pTk> It's good, simple and easy and worth it if you have the network manager bug
<Bukowskii> alright pTk got WICD installed and working but is there anyway to have an icon on the panel for it?
<pTk> it should use the same icon that network manager used
<Bukowskii> hmmm it just says network manager not running
<Saij> ANyone have any isnight into udevd '/sbin/modprobe' -bv issues on boot?
<Saij> prior to these messages it will throw a ton of ata1 device was slow to respond messages
<Bukowskii> alright pTk i figured it out, just had to restart
<pTk> Bukowskii, glad you got it working
<Bukowskii> its still dropping my signal even with wicd
<pTk> did you remove network manager?
<Bukowskii> yeah
<Bukowskii> just the pkg called that no dependancies
<baizon> sorry
<wiccanhelios> Bonjour à tous. Je viens d'installer Xubuntu il y a 2 jours et j'aimerai savoir comment faire pour mettre VCL en lancement par défaut à la place de Parole lorsque j'insère un DVD ?
<TheSheep> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<wiccanhelios> oups sorry..
<TheSheep> no problem, good luck
<wiccanhelios> Thanks
<baizon> is it possible to remove oneconf on xubuntu?
<TheSheep> oneconf?
<TheSheep> baizon: what is that?
<baizon> yes
<baizon> its a canonical feature
<TheSheep> my xubuntu doesn't have it
<baizon> synchronize your configuration data over the network
<TheSheep> so I guess you can remove it
<baizon> do you have xubuntu 11.10?
<TheSheep> yes
<baizon> hmm
<baizon> well then i have to check it
<baizon> http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric/oneconf
<baizon> thats what i mean
<TheSheep> apt-cache policy oneconf
<TheSheep> oneconf: Installed: (none)
<baizon> hmm
<baizon> the boot time is awful now :(
<baizon> i cant remove it
<baizon> then i have to remove software-center
<TheSheep> who needs software-center :)
 * TheSheep has removed all that
<baizon> hehehe
<baizon> the software-center is nice :P
<TheSheep> I liked gdebi more
<baizon> im thinking to try out ubuntu again
<baizon> unity looks stable now
<baizon> and useable
<TheSheep> usable
<baizon> thank you
<TheSheep> I need to do a tour over all the desktops again
<TheSheep> hey changed quite a lot
<baizon> recently i tested mint
<TheSheep> who knows, maybe even kde will be usable?
<baizon> hell no
<baizon> tested it 1 month ago
<baizon> still the same
<TheSheep> I'm so addicetd to all the small details that xfce has
<TheSheep> like the menu on right mouse click on the desktop
<TheSheep> or the way it positions windows
<TheSheep> that I can't switch to anything else
<baizon> yeah
<TheSheep> before xfce4 came out I was using windowmaker :)
<baizon> i was using ubuntu
<baizon> until gnome 3 / unity
<baizon> then i tested all the other distros
<baizon> arch is quite nice, but to much to configure
<baizon> i like to install and use it
<TheSheep> you are talking about distributions, I'm talking about desktop environments
<baizon> hmm
<baizon> yes i mean you got ...
<baizon> xubuntu, kubuntu, etc.
<baizon> they all got different de
<TheSheep> what desktop environment does arch use by default? xfce too?
<baizon> https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=119760
<baizon> thats what im missing in xfce
<baizon> i hope they will include it in xfce 4.10
<TheSheep> my screen is to big to maximize any windows ever
<TheSheep> maximizing windows is a misfeature
<baizon> yes but you can do it with half display
<TheSheep> still too big
<baizon> check out the youtube video there
<baizon> ok ^^
<baizon> what monitor do you got? :D
<TheSheep> I know that feature
<TheSheep> some old dell
<baizon> how much " ?
<TheSheep> not sure, 21 I think
<TheSheep> I got it from my previous work
<baizon> nice
<TheSheep> btw, care to join xubuntu-offtopic?
<baizon> why not :-)
<chickenbone> I need help installing official Nvidia Drivers!
<TheSheep> go to system, select hardware drivers, select nvidia drivers, done
<chickenbone> They are outdated drivers. I am trying to install the latest drivers from Nvidia's website
<chickenbone> I have done the following:
<chickenbone>  Press ctrl-alt-F1, a text login screen will appear
<chickenbone>       * login as root
<chickenbone>       * type "init 3" to stop the X server
<chickenbone> init 3 - doesen't seem to disable x-server
<TheSheep> chickenbone: they are not outdated, these are the drivers that had been tested with ubuntu and confirmed that they work
<TheSheep> chickenbone: the drivers from nvidia page were not tested
<TheSheep> chickenbone: and are not supported
<chickenbone> They don't currently work for my 450 card. thus I'm trying to go through nvidia
<chickenbone> How can I disable x server on Xubuntu
<TheSheep> sudo /etc/init.d/lightdm stop
<chickenbone> thank you. tryiing it noe
<mongy> Is there a way to change the font/size of the notifications?  They are a lot bigger than the rest of my UI
<TheSheep> mongy: you can create your own notification theme
<TheSheep> mongy: they just use the standard gtk theme syntax
<mongy> do you know where they are?
<TheSheep> in /usr/share/themes and in your ~/.themes
<TheSheep> for example /usr/share/themes/greybird/xfce-notify-4.0/gtkrc
<mongy> ah
<bodom> Hi there! Doesn anybody knows what's the console command to launch xubuntu software center?
<baizon> software-center ?
<bodom> baizon: thank you
<baizon> np
<glen_> Hey, how I have three users in xubuntu. How can I set it xubuntu to automatically login as a specific user on boot? I'm using xubuntu 10.04 LTS. Many thanks
<glen_> i think i may have found the answer: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1588283 - i'll try this
<hobgoblin> well madnick - I installed xubuntu and upgraded it to Pangolin - so if it all goes horribly wrong I will blame you :)
<popsch> does one today still need cpufreqd or does the kernel already do all that stuff?
<GridCube> dunno what that is
<popsch> cpu frequency scaling for laptops to conserve power
<hobgoblin> popsch: I believe it does it
<hobgoblin> I was having a look the other day = http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1777887
<popsch> hobgoblin, my question is whether it is still necessary, or whether the kernel already does it automatically
<popsch> (by 'it', I mean adjusting the frequency and thus conserving energy)
<hobgoblin> popsch: pretty sure it does it - mine is set to ondemand - I didn't do anything
<hobgoblin> popsch: in fact - for a short period I had one of the applets on the panel - it was ondemand until it needed otherwise
<lrussell> hi
<knome> hello
<lrussell> will xubuntu 10.04 alternative powerpc run on an imac g3 with a 233 mhz processor and 6gb hd?
<lrussell> imac = apple
<lrussell> apple imac
<TheSheep> !ppc
<ubottu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<lrussell> will it run on the crappy specs I mean...
<lrussell> !ppc
<ubottu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<lrussell> !say hello
<knome> please don't play with the bot :P
<lrussell> kk...\
<Gremuchnik> hi!  on my login menu I have a choice of a "XFCE session" and a "Xubuntu session".  What is the difference?
<knome> Gremuchnik, you should use the Xubuntu session, so all services will start up.
<lrussell> will xubuntu run on a powerpc 233mhz 6gh hd imac g3? All I ask
<lrussell> for everyday use that is
<Gremuchnik> knome, thanks
<knome> Gremuchnik, the Xfce session might work too, but you won't have the same theme stuff etc.
<Gremuchnik> ok
<Gremuchnik> also, is it possible to run gnome-shell from inside a Xubuntu session?  I want to play around with it, but logging out just for that purpose if a pain.  Any ideas whether I can just safely launch 'gnome-shell' from the CLI an then return to Xubuntu when I am done (by a killall gnome-shell I suppose)
<knome> Gremuchnik, i wouldn't suggest doing that really.
<Gremuchnik> knome, why is it risky?
<knome> Gremuchnik, i don't know if there are risks, but i wouldn't do that
<knome> Gremuchnik, it might mess up things
<GridCube> why would yuo want to use gnome stuff with xfce?
<Gremuchnik> GridCube, just because Xubuntu if main favorite environment, but I want to play around with G3
<Gremuchnik> I don't have any real deep need for it :-)
<Gremuchnik> anyway, login logout its gonna be
<Gremuchnik> thanks for the pointers guys
<knome> yeah, that's safest
<Gremuchnik> k
<GridCube> you should start a gnome sessioon then :P
<Gremuchnik> have you guys tried G3?
<Gremuchnik> Gremuchnik, yup
<Gremuchnik> I totally hated Unity, but I have some hopes that G3 might be saner...
<Guest45298> hello. i'm completely new to xubuntu or any linux OS, i was hoping someone could help me with getting adobe flash installed on xubuntu (11.10)
<Sysi> open software center or synaptic and install flashplugin-installer
<Guest45298> thx
<Sysi> if you want java and mp3 working too, install xubuntu-restricted-extras
<lrussell> will xubuntu 10.04 ppc run on an imac g3 333mhz and 160mb of ram
<lrussell> will it...?
 * lrussell wonders...
<lrussell> !ppc
<ubottu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<GridCube> if it does it will be really slow
<Sysi> lrussell: not enough ram
<GridCube> you shoul try lubuntu
<lrussell> does it have powerpc?
<lrussell> im using altenative xubuntu ppc btw
<Sysi> you can do minimal installation and then install lubuntu-desktop, if it's compiled to repositories
<Sysi> !info lxde
<ubottu> lxde (source: lxde-common): Meta-package for the Lightweight X11 Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.0-4ubuntu3 (oneiric), package size 5 kB, installed size 36 kB
<Sysi> hum, no arch info
<GridCube> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu . /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<lrussell> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<rufianw> I'm having a problem with Xubuntu.
<rufianw> Every time I log in, it remembers THE SAME applications.
<rufianw> All the time, it remembers the apps from the first time I logged out, not the ones of the last log out.
<rufianw> Disabling remembering sessions does not help.
<Unit193> When you logout, is "save session" checked? Also remove ~/.cache
<rufianw> Trying the second...
<Sysi> rufianw: enabling it should, you only neen to remove ~/.cache/sessions
<rufianw> It worked!
<rufianw>  Next problem: Muting the sound from keyboard works. Un-muting, no.
<rufianw> I use pulseaudio.
<myke> hello, i have xubuntu 11.10 on a dell n5030, although the touchpad scroll works, chording the two buttons to emulate middle does not (only 2 buttons).  i see that chordmiddle in the X config has been deprecated, what's the best way to get it back?
<Sysi> 'Option "Emulate3Buttons" "on"' works in xorg.conf
<linuxcat> hello
<GridCube> !hi
<ubottu> Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Ycarene> Ugh, had to chmod -x /usr/bin/nautilus.
<GridCube> why not just purge it:)
<knome> xubuntu community meeting in 1 hour at #xubuntu-devel
<Ycarene> GridCube - Because it's a dependency for a ton of stuff.
<GridCube> Ycarene, never needed it so
<Ycarene> Hmm, guess it's not as bad if I use apt-get instead of synaptic
<GridCube> last time i had nautilus was on a failed upgrade, but purge was just few keystrokesvaway :P
<skin> how to edit menu in 11.10
<skin> ?
<GridCube> skin, alacarte
<GridCube> !alacarte
<GridCube> !alacartte
<GridCube> !info alacarte
<ubottu> alacarte (source: alacarte): easy GNOME menu editing tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.13.2-2ubuntu3 (oneiric), package size 52 kB, installed size 348 kB
<skin> tks
<GridCube> it says gnome but it works on xfce too
<Unit193> sudo apt-get install alacarte --no-install-recommends
<jmcantrell> is there a way to do sub menus on thunar's custom actions?
<jmcantrell> is there a way to do sub menus on thunar's custom actions?
#xubuntu 2012-11-05
<xubuntu602> just installed Xubuntu 32-bit on my old laptop but cannot connect wirelessly
<xubuntu602> Totally new at this, thru windows I usually use the WEP key but not sure which options to choose to get Xubuntu connected for the first time
<soreau> xubuntu602: do you see your AP in when you click on the network icon?
<xubuntu602> Sorry, AP?
<soreau> access point
<xubuntu602> no, wireless networks "device not ready (firmware missing)"
<soreau> hm, is it a broadcom maybe?
<xubuntu602> yes
<soreau> ! broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<cloudrf> anyone home
<soreau> nope
<cloudrf> anyone wanna get involved in a cross project?
<brandinhess> cloudrf: You on?
<cloudrf> yeah brandin
<brandinhess> OK
<alex_____> hi
<alex_____> anybody home_
<alex_____> anybody?
<well_laid_lawn> probably not
<alex_____> heh, funny.
<well_laid_lawn> I'm at work
<alex_____> touché.
<alex_____> I was wondering if anyone here knows anything about enabling hibernation and making it work.
<well_laid_lawn> I don't use hibernation
<alex_____> I screwed up when partitioning the drive while installing (set up a 2 MB swap partition).
<holstein> alex_____: should be working out of the box if it can (easily)
<alex_____> Ah. ok.
<holstein> alex_____: what happens when you enable and try it
<unheeding> lol 2mb swap
<alex_____> I fixed the partitions (set up a swap partition with gparted after resizing the others).
<alex_____> then followed the few msgs I found for enabling it on the menu.
<holstein> alex_____: what happens when you try it?..
<alex_____> When I issue the pm-hibernate command it appears to hibernate, but when I turn on the netbook
<alex_____> it's as if I rebooted.
<holstein> personally dont see the need.. waking from hibernation takes about as long as reboot
<holstein> i use sleep or i just shutdown
<holstein> alex_____: it will seem like it reboots
<alex_____> I need it because it's a netbook and I need to restart things where I left during my commute and sometimes I don't know how long I will be at my destination, so it saves some battery.
<holstein> alex_____: thats the point.. its not sleep... the state is saved to the disk and its powered off... not sleeping
<alex_____> OK, let me see if we're on the same page:
<holstein> alex_____: i use sleep on my netbook.. dont see the need in hibernation, but what you are descirbing sounds like hibernation
<alex_____> sleep/suspend = a semi-dormant state.
<holstein> alex_____: it'll look like its booting
<alex_____> hibernation = save state to disk and power off.
<holstein> alex_____: seems correct to me.. what you are stating
<alex_____> What I mean is that when I turn the computer back on, it starts from scratch - none of the apps I had running are open anymore. It's as if I did a shut-down instead of hibernate.
<holstein> alex_____: that doesnt sound like hibernate
<alex_____> Precisely.
<holstein> alex_____: what i sould do is, get hibernate working on some machine.. see if its worth the hassle
<alex_____> Before fixing the issue with the swap partition the OS would complain about not enough swap space, but
<holstein> alex_____: i personally think it takes about the same amount of time.. and i just use sleep because on my commute, i literaly do open the lid and work
<alex_____> now it doesn't complain about anything.
<alex_____> I have another netbook (an acer; this one's an asus) that worked right out of the box.
<alex_____> That's why I'm wondering if I should just wipe the drive and reinstall xubuntu.
<holstein> alex_____: do what you want.. if its supported, it should be working now
<alex_____> I agree. It should, but for some reason, it isn't working.
<holstein> alex_____: i would say the reason is hardware support
<holstein> or, configuration
<alex_____> I'm going to try the reinstall tomorrow - it shouldn't take long, and I didn't install any software here yet, so it might take care of it.
<holstein> alex_____: the reinstall is an easy-ish step... otherwise, start posting logs to pastebin
<alex_____> If it doesn't then I'll look into hw or config issues.
<alex_____> I'm not terribly keen on easy-ish, but when you end up wasting so much time on stupid little things, easy-ish starts looking more and more efficient.
<holstein> sure.. installing takes 8 minutes... why not.. if its a fresh install anyways
<holstein> i consider reinstallation a troubleshooting step :)
<alex_____> Especially when a typo while setting up partitions ended up costing me the last 2 hours.
<alex_____> hahhahahaa!
<alex_____> That's a good one.
<alex_____> I tried installing from a flash drive. took me about a day to find out that for some reason large flash drives screw up the installation.
<holstein> ive always had deent luck with unetbootin, regardless of size
<holstein> decent*
<alex_____> One image I got from the xubuntu.org web site would fall flat on its face while installing software and another one, from ubuntu.org started tripping on the ubi-partition step.
<alex_____> that's when I read that someone was having the same issue because his computer had several other drives in it.
<alex_____> But this only happened on the asus. My wife's acer was up and running in no time.
<holstein> not sure.. i havent seen those issues.. i would maybe test the media before installing to or from
<holstein> i have a few asus netbooks... 4 or so.. they all "just work" for the most part
<alex_____> I would consider stealing it but my 5 year-old spilled apple juice on it and haven't been able to get the keyboard working again.
<holstein> nah... i like the asus's better
<alex_____> All this was yesterday, while I'm staying at a friend's waiting for my electricity to return after the hurricane.
<holstein> thats a good use of time... sorry about your power
<alex_____> I like this little asus a lot. I had mint with xfce in it, but for some reason it didn't feel nearly as smooth as xubuntu.
<alex_____> I've been at this linux thing for 13 months now and most of it is still a mistery to me.
<alex_____> thanks for the empathy :-)
<alex_____> Her acer with xubuntu felt like a mac while my asus, which is faster and newer felt like windows 3.1
<alex_____> I'm going to call it a day. Thanks for your help!
<holstein> alex_____: anytime.. good luck with everything!
<alex_____> thanks! good night!
<Pyru> Hi there, just curious if there is a "workaround" or a way to change the icon grid spacing in xubuntu? Cheers.
<baizon> Pyru: this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2047899
<Pyru> baizon, somewhat. I can't seem to locate the said file, nor can I find any settings in the specific theme folder, to change the grid spacing.
<Pyru> Got it, thanks
<xubuntu861> hi there! xubuntu 12.10 problem: main menu editor does not save the changes i made. is this bug fixed?
<nikolam> can you please re-test ix xfce weather plugin actually works for you?
<nikolam> I was thinking it is because of my network timeouts/resolving, but I think not anymore.
<nikolam> is all alternate CD functionality moved to desktop cd  in 12.10 then? Will alternate text install CD continue to be available?
<koegs> nikolam: there is no alternate-cd *jedi-move*
<nikolam> koegs, I installed 12.04 from alternate cd as before
<koegs> but not in 12.10
<nikolam> so is it plan that text install and everything will be integrated in desktop cd?
<nikolam> in the future?
<knome> nikolam, text installed won't be available, but all the other features will
<nikolam> knome, because of disk space issues on CD or soemthing else.
<nikolam> Maybe those wanting text install can use ubuntu text install cd and then add xubuntu-desktop or something to transform it to xubuntu?
<knome> nikolam, as an implication of something else
<knome> or they can use the minimal ISO and install xubuntu-desktop
<nikolam> knome, and they can have basically the same set of packages as xubuntu installed from desktop cd?
<knome> nikolam, that will be exactly the same set
<nikolam> I am not sure if ubuntu minimal recognize raid
<knome> i don't know about that either
<nikolam> I used alternate install till now, for just that reason.
<knome> is there some bugs in the desktop installer so you can't use it, or is it about maybe a bit too old hardware?
<nikolam> but move to btrfs instead of md is also at hand.
<nikolam> knome, no, I think I used it because of fotware Raid / md support exclusively.
<knome> nikolam, raid support should be in 13.04 for the desktop installer
<nikolam> also alternate provides ways of fixing broken install. i think I used that once or twice
<knome> there will be other alternate ISO's, like lubuntu's
<nikolam> knome, that is good to know. I installed last time on btrfs, is btrfs an option in Desktop install?
<knome> nikolam, basically everything that was on alternate should land in desktop before the next lts
<knome> nikolam, but the xubuntu team is not responsible for it, it's a ubuntu-driven project
<nikolam> knome, that sounds great then.. wait.. till the next lts?
<knome> the next lts is 14.04
<knome> but i believe most stuff should be in for 13.04
<nikolam> so we wait till 2014/04 to have software raid integrated to desktop .iso, by ubuntu
<nikolam> I believe also.
<knome> we've been promised that it will land for 13.04, but don't count on it
<nikolam> Ok, I would just need to check if ubuntu minimal support md raid if someone asks.
<nikolam> Otherwise, could update from lts
<nikolam> Unless jumping ship to Btrfs already.
<Guest31299> what is the default xubuntu extraction tool? (for unzipping, etc) it seems to be missing all of the sudden
<Guest31299> i guess the last update removed it from my ssytem
<Guest31299> anyone?
<Guest31299> nobody here???
<knome> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Guest31299> well knome, u did had the time to post that lol
<Guest31299> just need the name for the default archive manager in xubuntu, so i can move on...
<koegs> Guest31299: xarchiver, i think
<koegs> Guest31299: or file-roller with unity/gnome
<koegs> oh, in 12.10 default seems to be file-roller too
<Guest31299> thnx
<ruslan_osmanov> Hi. My file-roller fails to open an archive with Russian symbols. How do I make file-roller to deal with Unicode?
<ruslan_osmanov> It shows the files in archive. But when I try to open one, it outputs something like 'caution: filename not matched:  \?\?\?\?\?\?\?\?\?\?\?\?\?\? 2/2\-2.jpg'
<GridCube> ruslan_osmanov, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unzip/+bug/580961
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 580961 in unzip (Ubuntu) "unzip fails to deal correctly with filename encodings" [High,Triaged]
<ruslan_osmanov> It seems it wouldn't be fixed
<GridCube> the "wont fix" is for natty
<Cronos_> hi
<GridCube> !hi | Cronos_
<ubottu> Cronos_: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Cronos_> xubuntu is good on netbook?
<GridCube> yes, pretty good
<GridCube> :) im using an intel classmate now, and it flies
<Cronos_> perfect, i use aspire one zg5
<Cronos_> xubuntu support sim?
<GridCube> what is sim?
<Cronos_> smart phone card
<koegs> u mean a internal 3g modem?
<GridCube> i wouldnt know what you mean, if you need a 3g modem, then yes, but you need the modem, and thats the one that supports sims
<Cronos_> ok i mean this 3G support, and for call or recive message as a smartphone?
<GridCube> you might need a third party software for that, and i dont know of any
<Cronos_> ok, thanks GridCube , i finish install i reboot bye!
<xubuntu747> hi
<xubuntu747> I need help
<xubuntu747> anyone can help me please?
<pleia2> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<pleia2> :)
<xubuntu747> I've installed Xubuntu 12.10 from an USB as the only OS in my netbook and a black screen appears when I turn on my laptop asking me for login and pass in white letters, I enter mine but it says that is not correct, what should I do?
<P-J> Hi all, I wonder if someone might be able to help me with a monitor/docking station issue?
<P-J> I'm trying to set a laptop so it can dock and undock correctly (dual screens when docked, laptop display when undocked).
<P-J> The problem I have is that unless I boot the laptop undocked, the laptop panel never appears in xrandr.
<P-J> If I boot docked, and then undock, I can't switch to the laptop display because it's not been 'found'.
<P-J> Is there any way to 'force' a refresh of which displays are connected?
<P-J> If so I could use bash scripts and hotkeys to sort the displays out
<xubuntu995> Hi! Does anyone know how to fix the wake issues of xfce? When my laptop goes to sleep and i try try to wake it freezes...
<SpaceAviator> Is anyone else using xubuntu with a ATi HD series card?
<SpaceAviator> nobody?
<knome> SpaceAviator, nobody who was active the last 6 minutes
<SpaceAviator> knome: hello sassy pants
<hhhzzzarn> not me.
<madhu> Dear All
<madhu> I am new to xubuntu from windows world and struggling to resolve an issue... any help and suggestion welcome->Question: I am having very bad youtube video in xubuntu chrome player.
<madhu> anyone have similar issue? or anybody who have resolved it successfully?
<madhu> plese let me know
<Unit193> Bad how?  If the color is off, it's been said to disable hardware accel.
<madhu> the video is breaking / lagging
<madhu> I tried to disable hw accel but not much of difference
<holstein> you can try disabling compositing.. but i would look at the graphics driver.. i would also try the actual chrome browser.. if this is a 32bit system
<Unit193> What flash package do you have?  And I'd recommend you enable html5 player at  http://youtube.com/html5
<Unit193> Above is very good, and VLC can play YouTube videos as well, if you have that.
<madhu> I am using chrome browser. Tried disabling flash and enabled html5 - no much difference.
<madhu> I tried to use VLC but nothing is showing
<madhu> Unit193, not sure I am doing it right went to VLC and in the "stream" given the youtube link.. nothing happened.. is that wrong?
<madhu> Trying the above link
<madhu> for html5
<Unit193> Well, Media > Open Network Stream.  May want to install jockey-kde and see if it has any driver for your card.
<madhu> html5 option didn't work. vlc - was trying the network stream only. think some prob with the driver.
<madhu> let me check jockey-kde - is there a website
<Unit193> !info jockey-kde
<ubottu> jockey-kde (source: jockey): KDE user interface and desktop integration for driver management. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.7-0ubuntu11 (quantal), package size 9 kB, installed size 112 kB
<madhu> sorry couldn't understand :(
<madhu> I am bit newish to xubuntu so ... can you elaborate on how to get jockey-kde
<Unit193> Using synaptic or whatever the default package manager is, you can also open a terminal and type sudo apt-get install jockey-kde
<madhu> trying sudo
<madhu> hi Unit193... I have installed jockey-kde but it is not appearing anywhere in the menu
<madhu> am I missing something?
<holstein> madhu: start it from the terminal
<Unit193> Also check settings manager, though that should do it.
<de_leve> i've updated my xubuntu nad my wine with some windows games desnt work, does anyone know about that?
<de_leve> just simple games, like bejeweled
<holstein> windows games via wine?
<Unit193> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<madhu> Hi holstein, thanks I am starting jockey-kde from termina
<knome> madhu, if you're using xubuntu, rather try jockey-gtk
<madhu> Hi Knome, jockey-kde didnt  work it crashed. Let me try -gtk
<madhu> jockey-kde is just listing out the custom drivers. How do I load other drivers for my graphics card/
<Unit193> knome: GTK is software sources which is reported not to work as well. :P
<madhu> Unit193 I am having ATI rv200 adaptor
<madhu> but cannot find any drivers in jockey-gtk
<holstein> !ait
<holstein> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<holstein> madhu: what are the errors when starting from terminal
<madhu> holstein; when starting jockey-gtk from terminal I get the following error
<madhu> gtk-critical **: gtk_icon_set_render_icon_pixbuf: assertion 'icon_set != NULL' failed
<holstein> sometimes they still start though.. might need root
<holstein> gksudo jockey... etc
<holstein> Unit193: do you know that?
<madhu> let me try to reboot
<Unit193> Can ignore that gtk error.
<holstein> Unit193: im reading it that its not starting.. maybe im wrong
<madhu> both unit193 and holstein - Thanks very much (that is if i don't catchup after reboot) appreciated
<madhu> holstein; after reboot nothing same happening.. when I type jockey-kde i am simply getting a popup window with my current additional drivers, for me it is showing realtek driver which i loaded for wifi
<madhu> afterthought.. may be nothing wrong with anything my system is very old one Evo N620c - maybe thats the reason the video is lagging
<holstein> madhu: then, jockey-kde is working.. and thats the best option
<holstein> madhu: i would have realistic expectations
<holstein> i would try the chrome browser.. its got its own flash
<madhu> am I missing something about jockey-kde? it just shows the drivers.. but no option to select any drivers
<madhu> yes jockey-kde is working fine. no error messages to
<madhu> *too
<holstein> madhu: you can take a screenshot it you'd like
<madhu> holstein: realistic expectation? It was working fine in windows xp
<madhu> so expected similar youtube videos
<holstein> madhu: its not fair to compare xp and xubuntu
<holstein> xp came out 10+ years ago.. and the vendor of your hardware is free to create a nice driver for xubuntu as well
<madhu> ah I see
<madhu> agree
<holstein> madhu: you are talking about driver support and flash.. not great sometimes in linux
<madhu> got it
<holstein> though, keep in mind, windows 8 probably wont load on your system and thats a better analog, timeframe wise
<madhu> holstein: ok. Thanks for your time :-)
<xubuntu712> hi
<xubuntu712> i need a lil bit of help
<xubuntu712> is anybody there?
<xubuntu712> hello
<xubuntu712> is there someone who can help me with a wifi connection problem?
<David-A> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<amateur_user> im having some problems with wine, angry birds, 4 example, dont open, someone know why is that?
#xubuntu 2012-11-06
<Theodoros> I have an issue where files in a gvfs mount of samba shares will become unresponsive in 12.10.
<Theodoros> Anybody else seen this?
<c2tarun> Hi friends, I installed xubuntu 12.04 few days back. My experience with Ubuntu and Kubuntu was great in beginning but after installing updates almost daily the Desktop env breaks and many  error comes in. I dont want to repeat that with Xubuntu. Is it ok if I disable all kind of updates and install only security updates?
<v1adimir> c2tarun: it shouldn't happen unless you add stuff, especially from PPAs
<v1adimir> and 12.04.1 is a LTS version (long term support), so it should be fairly stable
<v1adimir> c2tarun: check this out https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/fatalmistakes
<c2tarun> v1adimir, I installed LTS for ubuntu and Kubuntu the main problem I was facing was of not able to control the brightness. Whenever I reduce brightness I get a jumbled up screen with only pixels of different colors visible :( With ubuntu the problem started immediately after the installation but with kubuntu it started after 3-4 months. Apart from that everything was great :)
<c2tarun> BTW thanks for the link :)
<v1adimir> c2tarun: sometimes it happens to me, on nvidia gts 500, the pixels (not necessarily brightness related), but my session will usually get dropped automatically and i'd just have to re-log back in
<v1adimir> you can alt-f4 logout and then log back in to see if it solves it for example
<v1adimir> *gts 450 sry
<v1adimir> and no such problem on xubuntu 12.10 (but i can't recommend an upgrade, too many things seem 'broken' in it)
<v1adimir> oh and check additional drivers - it's an easy way to switch around, if one's not working maybe another will
<c2tarun> v1adimir, does your screen looked like thie? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1982655
<c2tarun> this**
<v1adimir> no :) for me it was like a (small) grouping of borked pixels
<v1adimir> *small patch
<v1adimir> oh but it's from resume, so it could be power related sort of thing
<v1adimir> acpi or whatever
<c2tarun> I read your link. I installed ubuntu tweaks in Ubuntu :P and I guess I also enabled backports and multiverse in repos
<c2tarun> v1adimir, are you using Downthemall in firefox?
<v1adimir> heh :s
<v1adimir> nah i use the minimum of everything
<c2tarun> v1adimir,  :) okie
<v1adimir> :)
<v1adimir> simpler the better for me i guess
<c2tarun> v1adimir, actually I use downthem all to download streaming videos. From Hak5.com and there are few more sites :)
<v1adimir> c2tarun: jdownloader is kinda neat also
<v1adimir> but actually i only tried it on like youtube hm
<c2tarun> is it a browser plugin?
<v1adimir> it's an app, java dependent
<v1adimir> (works with openjdk)
<c2tarun> v1adimir, great :) though I have sunJava installed, I'll give it a try
<_28c64_> o/
<v1adimir> should be ok, hopefully
<c2tarun> ok, got to go, bye
<c2tarun> thanks for help
<v1adimir> np, tc
<Guest80447> hello all, I just have a fresh install with xubuntu 12.04.1 alt cd, but when it boot, it doesn't display anything text or splash, the monitor even lost signal for a few secs. It does boot into system at last and run flawlessly, but it's just bugs me.
<Guest80447> I tried booting with nomodeset seems the monitor doesnt lose signal but still no display during the boot
<holstein> Guest80447: so, you are bugged?
<holstein> could be some of the boot stuff is just out of the range of the monitor
<holstein> if i had a spare monitor, i woud probably try that... maybe just knowing what the issue is will bug you less
<Guest80447> uhh I guess it does nothing with my monitor it works well with ubuntu 10.04
<holstein> Guest80447: 10.04 has a different kernel, and is not supported much longer
<nitro_> well i just delete the quiet splsh boot params in grub. now it at least show some text during boot better than just blank screen and it boot a little faster.
<xubuntu481> I am new to Xubuntu and need to find out how to check my hard drive for errors and fix them. I have successfully installed Xubuntu, but it will not start up again. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.
<xubuntu481> My hardware is a Toshiba Satellite A215 with an AMD Turion 64 processor and 2GB of 5300 RAM. It does have an problem staying cool.
<holstein> xubuntu481: i would grab a live CD... you can force a check at reboot, depending on how far its getting.. or just check it with the live CD.. the disk utility in the ubuntu live CD's, or something like...
<holstein> http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/
<xubuntu481> I can't do this from the Xubuntu install CD?
<nitro_> well I have installed ubuntu 12.04 with live cd but it doesnt install grub properly(the grub menu doesnt show up the system directly boots up windows) so I installed with a alt cd that is my case
<xubuntu481> I tried to start it again and it came up. What can I do to check the hard disk?
<holstein> xubuntu481: you tried to start the normal install from the hard disk and it started?
<xubuntu481> yes
<holstein> xubuntu481: i would do it from a live CD.. i would check with the disk utility on an ubuntu live cd, such as the xubuntu live CD you might have installed with.. or i would use the cd i linked, or one like it
<xubuntu481> How do I do that?
<holstein> xubuntu481: if by that you mean, use the xubuntu live cd to check, i would just boot the xubuntu live cd and look for the disk utility
<holstein> or, if by that you mean, the ubcd.. you can download it and burn it and boot and test and repair
<holstein> or search for another cd that has such tools if you prefer
<holstein> also, as i said earlier.. you can forc fsck http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-force-fsck-on-the-next-reboot-or-boot-sequence/
<holstein> !grub | nitro_
<ubottu> nitro_: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<xubuntu481> Thanks for all your help. I sure appreciate it. I will try the next reboot check.
<holstein> nitro_: i would try the "recover grub from live CD".. or, restore after installing windows, though i know windows was already on there
<nitro_> ubottu: by grub I mean grub2 actually
<ubottu> nitro_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<holstein> nitro_: that is the grub2 documentation... it'll say there how to recover using a live CD
<oldsoul> Good evening all. I have a question about sound dropping out on a recent install of Xubuntu 12.10
<oldsoul> I installed 12.10 on a MacBook 5,1 and every once in a while sound output cuts out
<oldsoul> I can look at pulseaudio control and it looks like it's processing the sound but I get nothing out of the speakers
<oldsoul> anyone have an idea where I should look to start figuring this problem out?
<oldsoul> I get no error messages or notifications regarding any crash
<nicekiwi> Can I get the graybird theme from 12.04 for 12.10?
<viszu> why my background image resets everytime I restart pc ?
<apm1> http://mahon.cwx.net/sources/ee-1.5.2.src.tgz  can anyone check if this builds and installs
<apm1> don't worry it isn't malware it is the famous "ee" editor from freebsd
<TheSheep> apm1: please don't post things that may break on the support channel
<apm1> TheSheep, i don't think that breaks anything , at the very most it will compile and not run :p
<TheSheep> apm1: in any case, it's not the channel for that
<apm1> TheSheep, ok , sorry
<TheSheep> sorry, unable to use this terminal type for screen editing
<TheSheep> sorry
<xubuntu_Moe> Hi there
<xubuntu_Moe> I am new to Xubuntu and I really need your help
<xubuntu_Moe> I just downloaded Xubuntu 12.10
<xubuntu_Moe> on a Thinkpad Lenovo x100e
<xubuntu_Moe> It's working fine
<xubuntu_Moe> except my wireless
<xubuntu_Moe> anyone there who can hep?
<xubuntu_Moe> I am having fun with Xubuntu and I would hate to go back to Windows because I could not solve my wireless problem :(
<koegs> xubuntu_Moe: the wireless is not supported out of the box?
<koegs> i thought from 10.04 the wireless would be working
<xubuntu_Moe> Well, the model I have is Realtek 802.11bgn, the wiki lists Realtek as supported
<koegs> xubuntu_Moe: is it listed in the network manager or "ifconfig -a"
<xubuntu_Moe> Hi Koegs
<xubuntu_Moe> it says " wirless is disabled by hardware switch
<xubuntu_Moe> but I have no hardware switch
<xubuntu_Moe> on Windows
<xubuntu_Moe> I just press Fn+F5
<xubuntu_Moe> to turn on and off
<xubuntu_Moe> that is not working on Xubuntu :(
<xubuntu_Moe> Is there something during the installation that I should have done during the installation that I might not have?
<koegs> xubuntu_Moe: pls no qry, support is here
<koegs> xubuntu_Moe: please try "rfkill list" to see if your wireless switch is supported
<xubuntu_Moe> where do I find that?
<xubuntu_Moe> do I run it on the terminal?
<koegs> yes
<koegs> if needed, please install it with "sudo apt-get install rfkill"
<xubuntu_Moe> it says soft blocked: no
<xubuntu_Moe> hard blocked: yes
<xubuntu_Moe> is there a way to run a diagnosis of for my wirelss card on Xubuntu
<xubuntu_Moe> ?
<koegs> xubuntu_Moe: if you press FN+F5 again and then check again with rfkill, is it still hardblocked?
<xubuntu_Moe> an interesting thing happened..
<xubuntu_Moe> soft bloked became: yes
<xubuntu_Moe> and hard blocked became yes
<xubuntu_Moe> when I pressed again
<xubuntu_Moe> soft blocked went back to no, but hard blocked remained yes
<xubuntu_Moe> my wireless was working fine before I deleted Windows and downloaded Xubuntu though!
<koegs> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Lenovo_ThinkPad_X100e#Wireless_network_device
<koegs> xubuntu_Moe: please read "Wireless network device"
<xubuntu_Moe> thanks
<xubuntu_Moe> let me try now
<martian> Hello folks, I wonder if the back/forward thumb buttons on your mousies work in Thunar
<martian> I've tried setting MiscHorizontalWheelNavigates to true in my ~/.config/Thunar/thunarrc but that seems to have no effect
<sisk> My open windows snap the the edge of the screen, but how do I make them snap to each other also?
<TheSheep> sisk: see settings->window manager tweaks
<TheSheep> martian: they scroll the window horizontally
<martian> TheSheep: well, I'm referring to the thumb buttons, not the scroll wheel. I would also have assumed that MiscHorizontalWheelNavigates is for the wheel, but reading an email thread regarding thunar dev, they seem to imply that MiscHorizontalWheelNavigates is for the thumb buttons. Maybe I mis-read.
<sisk> Thanks, TheSheep. But, I'm still not seeing it. What's the option called?
<martian> I would like to see the thumb buttons work as 'back'
<martian> sisk: it's in the Window Manager control panel, not Tweaks
<martian> Advanced tab, second option
<sisk> perfect! thanks martian
<TheSheep> sisk: sorry
<sisk> No prob, it's working well now.
<xubuntu031> hi, there is a possibility to switch on pc with xubuntu 12.10 without video?
<holstein> xubuntu031: headless?
<holstein> xubuntu031: you want to remotely powerup a PC?
<xubuntu031> holstein: i need to have pc on line without video
<holstein> xubuntu031: im not following.. i would just unplug the monitor
<xubuntu031> holstein: with teamviewer i joined with this pc to work
<holstein> you can connect in with vnc.. or something like nomachine/freenx
<holstein> xubuntu031: sure.. just dont hook up a monitor, and you dont have video.. you can use teamviewer or one of the other serivces above
<holstein> im not sure the linux teamviewer client runs like that in the background
<RyChannel> why does Xubuntu insist on cloning all displays!
<RyChannel> ?
<holstein> xubuntu031: i used both vnc and nomachine
<xubuntu031> holstein: teamvierwer go well
<holstein> RyChannel: i would try arandr for spanning.. though i have needed driver support for several devices, or at least it seemed to make the process easier
<RyChannel> holstein I have to ran a script manually after I login to get it to work
<RyChannel> a second after login it, it extends and then decides to clone
<holstein> sounds good
<RyChannel> I shouldn't have to do this everytime I login
<holstein> RyChannel: you cant run the script automatcially?
<RyChannel> holstein
<RyChannel> holstein : nope, for some reason the latest kernel update killed that scripts ability to run automaitcally, now there is something else that runs that cancels out what that script does.
<RyChannel> If I could figure out how to get it to run after the desktop is loaded... i think it'd be fine
<Cigam> hey all. anyone on here know why I cant ever seem to download a file past 2gb? im on Xubuntu 12.04 with ext4 I think. I am using multiget, and have tried some other download managers and all stop at 2gb
<djtf> That's odd. I'd check your memory - you can run a test from an Ubuntu live CD/DVD - and if everything looks okay then try using a utility like wget to download the file.
<Cigam> I tried wget from the console and it doesnt seem to download. but I had linux mint 13 kde and it had the same problem. I never used to have this problem originally, but back in the day I used to use gwget but its not in the repos anymore
<djtf> Is it always the same file you're trying this with?
<Cigam> no its with any file that is over 2gb
<Cigam> and I have asked friends of mine to download them and it works for them but not for me
<djtf> Same problem on different internet connections?
<Cigam> I have not tried on a different internet connection, but I used to use this internet connection to download large files. now if I use torrents they download but direct downloads dont work
<djtf> And I'm sure you've checked to see if you have enough free disk space - I'm almost out of ideas.
<Cigam> hehe well what wget commands do you use? but yeah I have like 400gb free space
<djtf> you should just be able to run 'wget <url>/<file name>.<extension>' and it will automatically download to whichever directory you're in.
<djtf> If it does stop, you can press ctrl-C to close it, then restart it and it should continue the download.
<Cigam> I can show you the link if you want to try
<djtf> I've actually gotta run out the door, this one just piqued my interest; last thing I would do is try downloading it directly to an external flash drive or hard drive and see if anything takes. I can't imagine this is a xubuntu-specific issue, so try asking at #ubuntu as well.
<djtf> Best of luck!
<Cigam> thanks ;) ill try to a flash drive then
<Cigam> but incase you want to see the link its:
<Cigam> im a tech and was needing the install disc for windows and there is an offical download link from dell: http://en.community.dell.com/support-forums/software-os/w/microsoft_os/3317.2-3-microsoft-windows-vista-official-iso-download-links-digital-river.aspx on that page there is this file that is what im having a problem with: http://msft-dnl.digitalrivercontent.net/msvista/pub/msshus/vista32/install.wim
<djtf> If you get it figured out then let me know what resolves it; I'd be interested to know. Logged in here most of the time.
<bootch> hi I have nvidia FX 570M, I'm running xubuntu 12.10 and I suffer from screen tearing
<Cigam> sounds good ;) and there is another problem I have in xubuntu as well :P my screen is only 24bit not 32 bit :P so I have non smooth pics but thats a different issue :P
<Cigam> @bootch have you tried syncing to vblank?
<bootch> Cigam, it's on in nvidia-settings
<bootch> Cigam, it's only anoying while watching movies
<Cigam> HD movies?
<bootch> Cigam, yes 720p
<Cigam> I have tearing when I watch movies too, but I play most of my HD movies in Dragon Player its the only one I have found that can play it smoothly, dont know why though
<Cigam> other than that I use smplayer and vlc
<Cigam> but dragon player can play 1080p without a hitch
<bootch> Cigam, I'm using gnome-mplayer, had no problems on ubuntu with unity but it was slow so I switched to xubuntu
<Cigam> are you sure you have the same version of nvidia installed?
<dooglus> hi guys.  how do I add a user in xubuntu please?
<dooglus> I googled it, and everything I find tells me it's in the 'applications' menu - which I don't see anywhere
<bootch> Cigam, I tried all avaiable in xbuntu
<Cigam> dooglus: click on the applications menu/system/users and groups
<Cigam> the applications menu is the little mouse
<dooglus> Cigam: oh, I see.  in system I have no 'users and groups'.  could be I'm missing a package?
<bootch> Cigam, to use dragonplayer I need to install half of KDE
<bootch> dooglus, maybe u want use command line useradd?
<Cigam> yeah I know it installs a lot of kde dependancies but it still doesnt use too much resources on teh system, but you dont have to. its just the only one I have used that can play smooth
<bootch> Cigam, I know that on ubuntu 12.04 maplyer was smooth,  my GPU was on lowest freq and cpu on 800 MHz and everything was super smooth and fast
<Cigam> hmm then im not sure, maybe you are missing a codec?
<Cigam> that was installed on ubuntu and not xubuntu?
<bootch> Cigam, my xorg uses autoconfiguration how can I check what settings is currently in use?
<dooglus> Cigam: could you find out the name of the executable that 'users and groups' runs please?
<dooglus> Cigam: then I can search for the package which provides that executable
<bootch> Cigam, same codecs installed (may differ version only)
<dooglus> Cigam: is this the place I should see 'users and groups'?  http://i.imgur.com/dr3uy.png
<Cigam> dooglus ill have to check again hold on.
<Cigam> bootch in the nvidia settings you should be able to see your xorg from within that
<Cigam> dooglus yeah thats where it would be
<dooglus> Cigam: I installed ubuntu, and xfce4.  I didn't install xubuntu-desktop, because I don't want abiword, etc.  but I'm guessing that's why I don't have the user manager
<doug_carmichael> I've installed Xubuntu 12.10 in a VMware Fusion VM, and after I installed open-vm-tools and changed the screen resolution, it just takes me to the login screen with no error messages.
<Cigam> I have a page saved somewhere that tells me what it is, let me find it, but I think its adduser let me find that page again
<doug_carmichael> All I see in .xsession-errors is: 'resource temporarily unavailable.'
<dooglus> adduser is the command line tool.  I could use that, but it's not ideal
<doug_carmichael> What could cause this?
<Cigam> install: gnome-system-tools
<doug_carmichael> (This is both with the xfce and xubuntu session options.)
<Cigam> thats what gives you the gui for it
<dooglus> Cigam: thanks.  I can't believe I didn't have that already
<abc235> hi ppl, i have a problem with xubuntu 12.10, when i open a app menu in the task bar some and put the mouse cursor over the items of the menu some of the icons seams like desapeer, i.e., they are there but without colors, same behavior hapens whith the desktop icons and whith the control-panel icons, and when in the terminal when i type somme thing i cant see it, there is some kind of test selection that hydes the test and if i move the terminal wi
<abc235> ndow then i am able to see it. The interesting is that if choose xfce session instead xubuntu session the behavior of windows, menus, icons, etc. is normal, i.e., without any of the issues mentioned. Can somebody help please
<Cigam> dooglus your welcome ;) I remember reading it on a linux mint forum one time
<dooglus> Cigam: maybe ubuntu-desktop doesn't depend on gnome-system-tool any more
<dooglus> Cigam: I guess it can't - 'cos I have it installed
<dooglus> Cigam: I suppose unuty has its own user manager
<Cigam> abc235 im not sure what to recommend
<Cigam> dooglus: yeah it probably does but you should still be able to install it
<abc235> is that a known issue?
<Cigam> im on 12.04 so im not sure. but I would have to check again.
<abc235> ok thanks
<dooglus> here's another minor annoyance: http://i.imgur.com/KLIbq.png  I realise google are big, but that's ridiculous
<Cigam> dooglus: that im not sure about it doesnt do that on mine.
<dooglus> Cigam: it doesn't do it on mine until I highlight the earth line - and then it does it from then on until I reboot / logout
<Cigam> maybe try another theme? maybe its just the theme you are using to cause problems with it
<Cigam> djtf : I may have found the problem I was on a Qwest internet (that got bought from centurylink) but this page talks about my problem too. and they show it being the modem as the problem: http://www.dslreports.com/forum/r24732706-Does-Qwest-Limit-File-Download-Size-to-2GB-
<abc235> cigam: i have already tried different themes but the problem still there
<Cigam> abc235 then im not sure.
<abc235> i tried on another machine and the problem persist, the ting is that both machines have old nvidia cards. i try to install the latest nvidia-96 but it does not work well, maybe i should try it on other machine with another graphics card. any way is there a simple way to install the nvidia-96 latest driver that can make it work good?
<Cigam> of the latest nvidia driver?
<Cigam> abc235 this page has a repo that might help: http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppa/ubuntu-x-swat
<Cigam> ill brb gotta go eat
<abc235> i will try it thanks
<Chaser> Hi - is there a way to highlight/bolden the title text for the currently active terminal tab ? Extremely annoying when trying to figure out which tab I am on. (asked this question few days before so thought would ask again).
<Cigam> ill have to check I dont remember off hand
<Cigam> Chaser : im not sure, you could change your theme but other than that I would have to research more.
<Chaser> Thanks Cigam it does do bold for the current tab but its not distinguishable enough with a brief look. Will playround with themes.
<Cigam> Chaser : your welcome ;)
<mattyh88> hey, i've just downloaded the alternate iso of xubuntu to install it with my usb stick. But when I check disk before install it gives me the error: "The ./pool/universe/s/synaptic/synaptic 0.75.9ubuntu1_i386.deb file failed the MD5 checksum verification. Your CD-ROM or this file may have been corrupted."
<more_buntu> how did you prepare the usb stick? just curious
<mattyh88> dd
<Cigam> it means it probably didnt download correctly. but you can also try unetbootin
<mattyh88> Cigam: i've tried 3 diff downloads already :)
<more_buntu> ive only ever prepared em on a windows machine
 * more_buntu is new to linux
<mattyh88> oh
<mattyh88> well i'm on os x :)
<more_buntu> lol
<Cigam> there are quite a few programs to make usbs
<more_buntu> even worse lol :p
<Cigam> but unetbootin I think is on osx too
<Cigam> there is also another one that might be on osx let me check again
<mattyh88> more_buntu how is os x even worse than windows? :p
<more_buntu> apple's proprietary hardware
<more_buntu> walled garden
<Cigam> http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<SD> There is nothing worse than OS X.
<mattyh88> Cigam: hmm .. most people advice to use dd instead of those fancy GUI tools as they produce more errors
<more_buntu> jacked up prices
<Cigam> mattyh88 I have never used command line though and have gotten them to work
<SD> Well, command line is still better to use.
<mattyh88> Cigam: even 12.04.1?
<Cigam> yes
<mattyh88> hm
<Cigam> http://www.webupd8.org/2009/04/4-ways-to-create-bootable-live-usb.html
<mattyh88> Cigam: i can only do #4 :p
<mattyh88> as I'm on os x
<Cigam> I know but didnt know if you had tried that, but unetbootin also works on osx
<mattyh88> yeh just saw it on that link you gave me
<mattyh88> although
<mattyh88> when I do step 4
<mattyh88> and dd has finished
<mattyh88> I get the error the computer can't read the usb stick
<Cigam> hmm
<mattyh88> but it can be booted when I put it into my computer where i'd like to install xubuntu
<mattyh88> and all files are written to it
<SD> Applefags can't do a half of the whole thing.
<SD> You need additional drivers.
<mattyh88> for ?
<SD> For UNetbooting under Mac.
<SD> What version have you got?
<mattyh88> ah
<mattyh88> 10.8.2
<SD> Ever heard of Xcode?
<mattyh88> yeh
<SD> That's what you need.
<SD> Let me guess - why do you need Linux on your Mac?
<mattyh88> i don't want it on my mac :)
<SD> Ah.
<SD> OKay.
<mattyh88> just want to install xubuntu on my old computer
<mattyh88> with my usb stick :)
<Cigam> brb yall gotta go do some things
<more_buntu> mattyh88,  are you having trouble with any other ubuntu isos?
<vitzi> hello
<more_buntu> maybe there is a minimal iso you can install then sudo apt-get xubuntu-desktop
<SD> Hi
<mattyh88> more_buntu: yeh could try that =)
<vitzi> i have propblems with pppoe
<vitzi> after upgrade to xubuntu 12.04 lts
<vitzi> pppoe not working
<vitzi> any ideea?
<more_buntu> ;)
<vitzi> :)
<more_buntu> :p
<vitzi> lol
<vitzi> ok
<vitzi> pppoe internet connection
<more_buntu> in your router?
<v1adimir> probably dsl
<vitzi> direct cabel in PC
<vitzi> with password and user name
<more_buntu> hmm not familiar
<vitzi> working perfect befor, upgrade
<more_buntu> i need to use an echo command to adjust my brightness is there a way to do that automatically when the battery is unplugged?
<more_buntu> or for starters everytime i reboot?
<SD> What laptop do you have?
<SD> Download brightness-plugin.
<more_buntu> its the new samsung arm chromebook
<more_buntu> ok is that an app?
<SD> No.
<SD> XFCE panel plugin.
<more_buntu> ok boss, what command do I use?
<SD> apt-get install xfce4-goods
<SD> I think.
<more_buntu> ill give it a try
<more_buntu> hmm says unable to locate package?
<more_buntu> i guess its not in the same package i used to install the desktop
<SD> Maybe xfce-goods.
<more_buntu> hmm that didnt work either
<SD> Wait then.
<SD> It's xfce4-goodies.
<more_buntu> lol k
<more_buntu> ty trying now
<more_buntu> working :)
<more_buntu> SD, are you running the newest xubuntu?
<SD> Yes.
<SD> Now, when you have installed xfce4-goodies.
<SD> Go and add brightness-plugin to your panel.
<more_buntu> there will be a new setting in the settings menue?
<SD> No.
<SD> Right-click on the panel.
<SD> Then Panel > Add New Items.
<more_buntu> ok i dont have a right click
<more_buntu> the mouse has a single click i think
<more_buntu> is there a trick to make double tap right click?
<more_buntu> googling it
<SD> Not really.
<SD> Why can't you right click?
<SD> Go get yourself a normal mouse.
<more_buntu> lol
<more_buntu> hey double tap appears to be right click lol
<more_buntu> lol double finger tap
<SD> Okay.
<more_buntu> hmm no brightness plugin
<more_buntu> 1
<ncm> what do they call the pop up task bar at the bottom of the screen? in xubuntu?
<xubuntu409> how can i change the panels back to installation standart ?
<Cigam> ncm its a normal taskbar just with auto hide
<xubuntu409> i mean the two panels at the top and bottom
<xubuntu409> is there a way ?
<ncm> cigam the icon in the taskbar you select is it larger than the others?
<Cigam> the bottom taskbar has larger icons yes
<Cigam> xubuntu409 try changing the settings for the appearance or theme?
<ncm> no cigam the one you mouse over it enlarges for you?
<Cigam> oh like teh mac style ones?
<ncm> i think i thought when i installed the newest xubuntu it enlarged
<ncm> the one you selected
<Cigam> the one that comes to mind is AWN but on my 12.04 system they dont enlarge when hovering over them, its just a normal taskbar with auto hide
<ncm> what is AWN?
<ncm> and is 12.04 the newest?
<Cigam> its a program that can give you a mac style bottom taskbar
<Cigam> but 12.10 is the newest but im on 12.04
<ncm> ok does anyone in here have 12.10?
<ncm> lol i may have just imagined this
<xubuntu409> yea i use 12.10
<xubuntu409> i cant find a way to change the panles back to installation standart
<ncm> the task bar at the bottom when you mouse over an icon does the icon enlarge or not?
<xubuntu409> i think they normaly do but i messed up my panels i think its static now
<xubuntu409> i remember first time i launched xbuntu theay moved and enlarged now they do nothing
<xubuntu409> and they are on the left side of tha screen
<xubuntu409> normaly in the middle
<ncm> can yu drag it with your mouse?
<ncm> you
<xubuntu409> i dont know what i have done there but i dont wanna install it again
<Cigam> you can also try virtualbox
<xubuntu409> i rightclicked and moved something from the top panel to the bottom one
<xubuntu409> thats all i can remember
<ncm> are you trying to remove a panel?
<ncm> right click select panel settings then you should be able to delete them
<Mannequin> hi. I've just upgraded from Xubuntu 12.04 to 12.10
<djtf> Mannequin, how'd it go?
<Mannequin> I can't find (it seems it's been removed) the Update Manager
<Mannequin> djtf, it seems to have gone great
<Bustin> Hi there, how to enable compiz in xubuntu 12.10? I've installed compiz package, but it's asking me to enable opengl and composite?
<xubuntu409> ncm no im trying to get back the panels when i was starting xubuntu for the first time
<Cigam> djtf did you get my response as to what I think caused my 2gb problem?
<ncm> you should be able to add panels that way too
<Mannequin> There is "Software Center" and the "Package Manager"
<djtf> Cigam no, missed it
<Cigam> djtf it seems to be my quewst/centurylink modem: http://www.dslreports.com/forum/r24732706-Does-Qwest-Limit-File-Download-Size-to-2GB-
<Mannequin> but the one related to updates (can't recall its exact name) is missing
<djtf> Mannequin, try running ' sudo apt-get update ' in a terminal
<Cigam> isnt it sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
<djtf> Cigam: that would certainly explain it. I was racking my brain about it.
<Cigam> djtf yeah im going to take my laptop into work and try their wifi, and see if it continues if so, then yeah I need a new modem
<Mannequin> djtf, Cigam: I can do it from CLI, but the app (and its indicator on systray) was also a nice thing to have.
<djtf> If you check your Application Autostart tab under Settings Manager > Session and Startup, the Update Notifier should be enabled by default.
<xubuntu523> hi
<Cigam> hi
<xubuntu523> how should i report a bug in the italian translation of keyboard settings programm? thanks
<xubuntu523> sorry for my bad english
<Cigam> um I am not entirely sure. I need to find the bug report page.
<xubuntu523> i've tryed to find that on xubuntu.org site but without result
<xubuntu523> I've solved. I found the bugzilla page on xfce's site.
<Cigam> good :)
<xubuntu523> bey :)
<xubuntu523> sorry bye :)
<Bustin> Hi there, new to xubuntu (linux in general). I am curious, to know how to install the latest stable amd drivers, for my A6 4400M Card.
<Bustin> I'm on xubuntu 12.10
<GridCube> Bustin, what model is your computer?
<GridCube> :) it should be supported by the default kernel
<Bustin> GridCube, it's an HP Pavilion G6
<GridCube> Bustin, its not listed here http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/models/?query=pavilion , but it should work
<Bustin> GridCube, is there a way to tell if the AMD driver is loaded / enabled?
<GridCube> i dont really understand what you mean by the "AMD driver"
<GridCube> theres a gazillion amd components on your computer, drivers for what exactly?
<Bustin> GridCube, the graphics card
<GridCube> oh, ok, please do this: lspci | grep "VGA"
<GridCube> and paste the resulting line
<Bustin> 00:01.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Trinity [Radeon HD 7520G]
<GridCube> :D ok thats better to work with
<GridCube> Bustin, the ubuntu software center is now the tool to search video drivers
<Bustin> I want to have the proper hardware acceleration, if that makes any sense. (I like knowing I have the latest stable, working drivers, if possible).
<GridCube> before this release you had to use jockey-gtk, but thats discontinued
<Bustin> GridCube, so you would suggest using the Software Center to find a stable package? Nothing provided by AMD is working?
<GridCube> Bustin, i wouldnt know, but before trying external packages i would always choose first the ones distributed by canonical, they are tested for it. if you still have problems then yes, go to external sources
<Bustin> I don't see anything in Software Centre, which would be feasible
<GridCube> Bustin, there should be a tab named "aditional drivers"
<GridCube> Bustin, http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Quantal_Installation_Guide#Installing_Proprietary_Drivers_a.k.a._Catalyst.2Ffglrx
<xubuntu336> hi guys! does anyone know why the live cds i burn on my mac to boot another computer cannot boot it?
<GridCube> xubuntu336, mmm how did you burn it?
<Bustin> GridCube, thanks. I'll try to figure this out, lol. All new to me!
<xubuntu336> using disk utility
<GridCube> Bustin, yes, sorry, it was easy before, but mainbuntu has choseen to stop using jockey
<GridCube> xubuntu336, if you put it on your mac can you see all the files and folders?
<Bustin> GridCube, I located the "Additional Drivers" tab, which says that my device is using the recommended driver. AMD/ATI Display driver. There are 2 other options,  fglrx (proprietary) and fglrx-updates (both unselected).
<xubuntu336> GridCube, now that you mention it, not really. not even 1MB of files..
<GridCube> xubuntu336, there you have it then :)
<GridCube> Bustin, i would suggest you to use the fglrx ones :)
<GridCube> do what that page i linked you suggested you to do first though, and install  linux-headers-generic
<GridCube> no idea why, but they knowbetter than me and i believe them
<xubuntu336> GridCube, thanks! just to clear my mind, there should be no problem using a (correctly) cd/dvd burnt on mac to boot on another machine, right?
<GridCube> i dont see why
<GridCube> you are just burning the iso
<xubuntu336> yes! that's it. Thanks again!
<ttoine> pleia2, are you here ?
<Bustin> GridCube, that page honestly confuses me :S Lol.
<GridCube> Bustin, :P you just have to read the section called:  Using Ubuntu-supplied fglrx/Catalyst
<Bustin> GridCube, thanks. I'll brb.. hopefully it works
<Bustin> GridCube, restarted, didn't get greeted with a black screen, so that's the first good sign. Now, how to test again if I'm using the new driver?
<GridCube> mmm go to the aditional drivers tab, and it should be ticked?
<GridCube> you could install the mesa-utils and try the glxgears program
<Bustin> ah, the second option is now ticked. Saying using an alternative driver (proprietary) fglrx
<GridCube> :)
<Bustin> great
<Bustin> thanks a ton.
<GridCube> thats your first clue, you also should have a program from ati on your configurations menu
<Bustin> Yes, I see the AMD Control centre
<GridCube> :D
<GridCube> excellent
<GridCube> have a good time :)
<Bustin> Thanks!
<GridCube> Bustin, just so you know, adobe flash isnt very happy on linux, if you happen to see al the videos in youtube all blue or upside down or what ever, go to configuration and disable hardware acceleration,
<GridCube> blame adobe for that
<Bustin> thanks. So far, so good.
<GridCube> :) good luck on your wanderings
<Bustin> I'll remember that though :)
<Bustin> Thx.
<Inoki> Unbelievable <3 Xubuntu
<Bustin> Wondering if I should enable compiz
<Bustin> :S lol
<knome> Bustin, just remember it's not officially supported with xubuntu
<Bustin> O_o
<Bustin> one last question, right clicking on the menu in xubuntu, trying to add a "new menu" - is that functionality not working? Seems like it doesn't.
<knome> Bustin, the context menu you are referring to will add items in the panel, not the menu
<Bustin> knome, I'm in the "Main Menu" which shows all the menu items, for the xubuntu applications menu.  Clicking "New Menu" to the right, doesn't do anything for me, I set a name, comment and icon.
<GridCube> ?
<GridCube> Bustin, explain better
<GridCube> Bustin, probably a screenshot will help us understand
<Bustin> I thought that would have been understandable. When you right click on the menu, select properties, then edit menu. To the right, you'll see "New Menu" which I try to create.. It doesn't add nothing
<Bustin> GridCube, http://i49.tinypic.com/mcsz95.png
<nikolam> Rotating screen by 90 degrees left or right in xfce display settings , does not work with proprietary (newest nvidia drivers). 12.04 64bit
<knome> nikolam, we can't do much about the nvidia proprietary drivers.
<GridCube> Bustin, oh yeah, thats because of a known bug on alacarte, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alacarte/+bug/1069207
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1069207 in alacarte (Ubuntu Quantal) "Alacarte ignores XDG_MENU_PREFIX" [High,Triaged]
<GridCube> Bustin, a bug fix is to be released soon
<Bustin> Ah, ok so adding menu items and new menu's are bugged
<Bustin> thanks.
<GridCube> dont worry, and sorry about that :/
<nikolam> knome, just i wanted to report it it happens. Maybe report should go to nvidia.
<knome> nikolam, yeah, it should. but then again hopes of getting it fixed in a reasonable time is thin.
<Bustin> guess another bug, is the default "Extract to" which causes a crash, every time. :(
<Bustin> right clicking on a compressed file :(
#xubuntu 2012-11-07
<nikolam> also I think xfce weather does not work for me. I think internet connection is good enough.
<GridCube> Bustin, what kind of file is it?
<Bustin> .zip
<GridCube> nikolam, it works here, but sometimes it doesnt, i think its a problem with the weather servers
<GridCube> Bustin, thats weird it should work, see in the USC if you for some reason dont have the zip handlers
<GridCube> it should work
 * nikolam sleep
<xubuntu551> i just installed xubuntu to a 500gb external drive, everything went well untill i rebooted. once i rebooted i launched from my external drive and all i het is a black screen. any help?
<xubuntu551> get*
<asterismo> thunar cannot eject external usb hard drive
<asterismo> it says the device is busy
<asterismo> we need to have a "umount anyway" button right now
<asterismo> because this is too bad
<asterismo> xubuntu devs, take note on that
<asterismo> there is no way acceptable that i have to launch nautilus to umount the external drive
<asterismo> i should not even have nautilus installed
<asterismo> xubuntu rocks, but must fix this details
<asterismo> regards
<holstein> asterismo: i would try sudo
<holstein> !mount | asterismo
<ubottu> asterismo: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<holstein> i dont have nautilus installed...
<ui_> How to install debuge2fs on 12.10? Software Center does not have it, bash returns command not found
<ui_> Apparently it's not in e2fsprogs either.
<olbi> hello
<olbi> some1 could tell me which command is used to change both panels in xfce 4.10? I want to add second panel or modify bottom
<well_laid_lawn> olbi: right click the panel
<koegs> or look at "Panels" in Settings
<olbi> I need do this from cli :P
<olbi> that's why I tell command :D
<olbi> not option :]
<well_laid_lawn> olbi: afaik there's no cli command you can edit the file in ~/.conf/xfce4/panel tho
<olbi> hmm
<wave> anyone here used modelsim on xubuntu?
<wave> my font is somehow messed up http://i.imgur.com/trmWA.png
<cheppalle> hi all, some tips to reset main applications menu?
<xemot> Hi try setting manager > main menu > Restore System Configuration
<cantinstallxubun> help installation stops at update-notifier-common
<cantinstallxubun> installation stops at
<cantinstallxubun>  7 14:09:26 xubuntu ubiquity: Processing triggers for update-notifier-common ...
<cantinstallxubun> can you see my text?
<moreno_br> hi all, after the update my monitor settings get a bit messed up. It was 1440 * 900 and now is 1024 * 768. Its a samsung syncmaster 931bw. Can anyone help me? I get a bit confuse. thx in advance.
<holstein> moreno_br: you can eleborate about "the update".. i would look at a few things that could be broken.. if you have a custom xorg.conf in place from a proprietary nvidia driver for example, that was changed.. also, you can try booting an earlier kernel
<moreno_br> hi holstein .. just a minute
<moreno_br> holstein, i think youre right. i use to have nvidia driver, but i think the xubuntu offered me to download it
<moreno_br> in the older version, holstein
<holstein> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<holstein> im not sure if you did an update, or a distro upgrade.. or a reintall to a new version
<holstein> i might just try setting the resolution in the tool of your choice
<moreno_br> thats what im tryong right now.
<moreno_br> but its all updated here, holstein
<holstein> moreno_br: sure, but im not sure if you did an update or an upgrade.. or a fresh install.. what operating system are you using?
<moreno_br> xubuntu 12
<moreno_br> use to be 11
<holstein> moreno_br: 12.04? 12.10? used to be 11.04? 11.10? you upgraded? and things broke?
<holstein> moreno_br: have you tried just setting the resolution?
<GridCube> moreno_br, paste the results of: lsb_release -ir
<moreno_br> ok
<moreno_br> lsb?
<moreno_br> sb_release -ir
<GridCube> moreno_br, yes, its to know exactly wich version of xubuntu you are using
<moreno_br> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<moreno_br> Release:	12.10
<moreno_br> use t be 11.10 i think
<GridCube> very good, now you should have a tab on the Ubuntu Software Centre, called "Aditional Drivers", in that tab you can control wich drivers are in use or not
<v1adimir> ^ if there are no Additional Drivers, some other problem, you can just install from Synaptic nvidia-current and nvidia-settings
<moreno_br> oh, i prefer synaptic
<moreno_br> think its simpler
<v1adimir> i'm just saying bc Additional Drivers was once there for me on 12.10, once gone (not sure what i did exactly when)
<v1adimir> but i think it was in the Settings Manager, not Software Center like mentioned above
<v1adimir> moreno_br: just be careful if for some reason you need the nuevo drivers and the regular ones won't work on your box
<moreno_br> ok
<moreno_br> ill try it now
<moreno_br> thamks
<moreno_br> thanks
<dareq> Hi evbdy!
<dareq> I'm having a really big problem installing Xubuntu 12.10
<dareq> Is there andybody, that could help mi get it right?
<dareq> The problem is the video driver (I guess...)
<dareq> The installer leaves a blank screen
<GridCube> !details | dareq
<ubottu> dareq: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<dareq> I tried to run it with the parameter vga=791, but it didn't work - the firts splashscreen
<dareq> displayed correctly
<dareq> But then it turned off again, so now I can't install the system :/
<dareq> I'm using a Compaq Evo N150
<dareq> It's a PIII laptop with Trident CyberBlade/i1 v-card
<dareq> Is it possible to run the installer in text-mode from the basic LiveCD?
<GridCube> not on 12.10
<GridCube> you need to use or 12.04 alternate iso, or the mini
<GridCube> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<dareq> I'm currently out of blank cd-s :/ Can I burn it somehow on a pendrive?
<GridCube> !unetbootin | dareq
<ubottu> dareq: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<dareq> Thank you - I'll try to run it with the mini-iso.
<dareq> One more question: the lap is currently running a Xubuntu 9.10. Any ideas, why it can't get any repositories?
<holstein> 9.10 is EOL
<GridCube> ^
<holstein> you can always host your own
<dareq> ?
<dareq> Can you explain?
<xubuntu414> hola q tal :)
<xubuntu414> acabo de instalar xubuntu 12.04 lts
<unrar> ohai
<GridCube> !hi | unrar
<ubottu> unrar: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<unrar> haha
<unrar> hiya GridCube
<GridCube> :)
<xubuntu410> Boa Tarde a todos do IRC!!!!!
<john_rambo> minitube is not in the repos?
<Evil_Eric> hi there
<Evil_Eric> derp
<ball> Does Xubuntu use printtool?
<v1adimir> ball: looks like http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/gutsy/man1/printtool.1.html
<v1adimir> although hm it's not installeed
<ball> Thanks v1adimir
<v1adimir> ball, sure!.. but, not sure I helped :))
<xubuntu420> hello helpers
<naxil> hello
<xubuntu420> trying to install on 2002 dell inspiron but
<xubuntu420> get: this kernel requires the following features not present on the cpu: pae
<xubuntu420> ??
<naxil> i have install alast ubuntu on my netbook dualcore 4gb ram.. and all is ok
<xubuntu420> anyone home??
<naxil> now i have the connection (internet) .. i want use the netbook wifi like accesspoint is possible?
<v1adimir> PAE is provided by Intel Pentium Pro and above CPUs, including all later Pentium-series processors (except most 400 MHz-bus versions of the Pentium M). http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Physical_Address_Extension
<v1adimir> @ xubuntu420
<ball> v1adimir: You did.
<v1adimir> cool :$
<xubuntu420> so xubuntu wont work on it?
<ball> hello xubuntu420
<v1adimir> xubuntu420: idk., maybe you have an ancient computer?
<ball> xubuntu420: Are you installing 32- or 64- bit?
<v1adimir> ^ oh sorry
<xubuntu420> 32 pretty sure. got same message with Puppy linux
<ball> Strange.
<xubuntu420> ya i just watched a video of a guy putting both on a laptop - looks just like mine from about same year - 2002-3
<v1adimir> found a bunch of stuff @ https://www.google.com/search?q=xubuntu+this+kernel+requires+the+following+features+not+present+on+the+cpu%3A+pae (like http://askubuntu.com/questions/117744/how-can-i-install-on-a-non-pae-cpu-error-kernel-requires-features-not-present)
<v1adimir> seems like you could try installing an older version, then upgrading among other things
<xubuntu420> ok
<v1adimir> but not sure :f
<v1adimir> xubuntu420: maybe the alternate cd install will work
<v1adimir> *also
<xubuntu420> alternate cd?
<bazhang> !alternate
<ubottu> The alternate CD has been discontinued for the main Ubuntu distro, please use and report any bugs in the !LiveCD
<v1adimir> meh :\
<well_laid_lawn> there used to be a pae kernel
<well_laid_lawn> !find pae
<ubottu> Found: linux-generic-pae, linux-headers-generic-pae, linux-image-generic-pae, fonts-ipaexfont, fonts-ipaexfont-gothic, fonts-ipaexfont-mincho, linux-headers-lowlatency-pae, linux-image-lowlatency-pae, linux-lowlatency-pae, otf-ipaexfont (and 2 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=pae&searchon=names&suite=quantal&section=all
<well_laid_lawn> there still is a pae kernell
<Unit193> well_laid_lawn: It's all PAE now.
<Unit193> Only option.
<xubuntu420> hmm not sure what I'm seeing at that link??
<ball> Is there a non-PAE kernel for those 32-bit machines that don't support it?
<ball> s/kernel/disc/
<Unit193> ball: Not officially.
<v1adimir> http://askubuntu.com/questions/182048/will-it-be-possible-to-use-a-non-pae-kernel-in-12-10 :(
<ball> That's unfortunate, but I can understand the rationale.
<v1adimir> lol just found something, but he's gone :s http://www.webupd8.org/2012/05/how-to-install-ubuntu-1204-on-non-pae.html
<v1adimir> and i guess it's fairly simple to add the kernel to the Quantal mini-iso for example http://www.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/quantal/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/
<GridCube> ball, 12.04, thats LTS, and its NON pae supported
<well_laid_lawn> it might have an amd cpu
<well_laid_lawn> oops
<v1adimir> oh i just read more about it, nvm
<v1adimir> anyone else's file-roller crashes on right-click extract here?
<v1adimir> on 12.10 - i can only extract by opening and dragging-out (seems to be the thunar plugin?)
<djtf> That hasn't been an issue for me on 12.04 or 12.10
<v1adimir> 12.04 was fine, but on 12.10 fresh install it hasn't worked yet :(
<djtf> Maybe try purging thunar and the associate plugin and trying it again?
<v1adimir> yea, hm; tnx.. djtf: what do you think about switching over to Xarchiver (and trying to plug it into Thunar)?
<Unit193> ball: You figure out how to get it on your non-PAE box?
<ball> Unit193: I'm not sure whether I have any non-PAE boxen. The question was originally asked by someone else.
<Unit193> Ah, my bad.  (grep pae /proc/cpuinfo tells it)
<ball> Thanks Unit193
<Unit193> Sure thing.
<v1adimir> (even extract to.. works, just the extract here is the problem; meh)
<ball_> Ah well, time to head home.
<Mike-Linux-NL> Hello y'all
<Mike-Linux-NL> is there any fix available for elan trackpads that keep stopping to work?
<Mike-Linux-NL> as of today it stops working after i used a wireless usb mouse.. when i pull it out, trackpad does not work anymore.'
<Mike-Linux-NL> i think the problem occurs on all Ubuntu 12.04 derrivates?
<Mike-Linux-NL> weird enough, when trackpad does work in XUbuntu i have two finger scrolling, wich i do not have in regular ubuntu
<djtf> v1adimir: I honestly don't know if there's an xarchiver plugin for thunar, much less whether or not it works well.
<v1adimir> djtf: yeah, cool.. guess i will just have to live without extract here, until like an update drops; wasn't able to figure it out. :f
<v1adimir> (fresh default install)
<djtf> v1adimir: Ha ha. That's no fun, but if you keep your /home directory on a different partition that makes things way easier.
<v1adimir> djtf: meant to look into that also, for upgrades / reinstalls; ehh.. one day :)
<djtf> Although I've gotta say, cloud storage is making that option less important. Then again, I don't have a whole lot of data, so backing it up to Google Drive and then letting things download overnight works pretty well for me after a clean install.
<xubuntu220> Buona sera a tutti
<xubuntu220> avrei una domanda do porvi
<xubuntu220> ops nessuno risponde
<xubuntu220> come mai ?
<xubuntu220> mi sentite dalle vostre tiepide case, in questa notte invernle al focolare del vostro pc ?
<raytray> hi
<xubuntu220> finalmente :-)
<raytray> xubuntu220, I'm sorry I do not speak uhh.. spanish? But perhaps someone here does if you can ask your question if not yet already and they'll get to you when they can
#xubuntu 2012-11-08
<naxil> dream?
<naxil> anyone is here?
<unheeding> no
<naxil> unheeding.. i have a problem.. i need to set my wifi internal card to hotspot
<naxil> can u helpme?
<naxil> i have xubuntu12.10
<unheeding> i can't sorry
<naxil> ok
<naxil> unheeding, u know where is Propietary driver on xubuntu?
<Unit193> naxil: Software Sources, last tab.
<naxil> Unit193, i need to turn my wifi internal card to master/hotspot
<naxil> is atheros card and teh driver is ath5
<naxil> how to do it?
<Unit193> !atheros
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<naxil> tnx bye
<Cigam> hey there djtf
<c2tarun> hi friends, tab is not working for commands in my xubuntu terminal. Though its working for location/paths.
<c2tarun> hi friends, tab is not working for commands in my xubuntu terminal. Though its working for location/paths.
<holstein> http://forums.bodhilinux.com/index.php?/topic/1150-terminal-tab-completion-missing-solved/
<c2tarun> holstein, I am also facing one more problem, I am not seeing any color schemes in xubuntu terminal. In ubuntu/kubuntu all the executable files are displayed with green, folders with blue, but there is nothing like that here.
<c2tarun> can anyone please suggest me a good or better terminal emulator for xubuntu?
<nikolam> c2tarun, you don't like the default one, Terminal ?
<c2tarun> nikolam, actually I just found out the problem :( I mounted my other partition over /home and that is why .bashrc is missing which is causing all the troubles
<c2tarun> I just need a way to bring bashrc back. Is there anyway of copying the file without unmounting home?
<nikolam> c2tarun, wel mount the other one to /tmp and copy it
<Unit193> Copy from /etc/skel/.bashrc
<c2tarun> Unit193, I checked .bashrc is not there as well
<c2tarun> ohh sorry that must be hidden :P Its so stupid
<c2tarun> Unit193, great thanks :)
<Unit193> Sure thing.
<nikolam> Or having another user with sudo privileges handy and log in using consoles (ctrl alt f2)
<c2tarun> nikolam, thanks for help :) I found .bashrc in /etc/skel
<Zoraktar> I'm having worst luck of getting some ubuntu help... I have tried almost all forums links about Non-pae linux and still not getting any... Last downloaded were Xubuntu 12.04.1 what i was told is for Non-Pae computers... Any suggestions?
<Zoraktar> Computer is Hp Compaq nx6110 and it's not having PAE support. At least installer tells me that.
<ochosi> hm, strange, 12.04 should support non-pae
<ochosi> personally i don't have any non-pae supporting pcs, so i don't have any experience with this
<ochosi> have you tried the alternate installer?
<Zoraktar> Hmm i'm not pretty sure. I been trying with CD and with USB installer atm but seems it does not just want to try even from USB anymore.
<knome> 12.04 has non-pae
<ochosi> (knome is my parrot-friend :))
 * knome dances the parrot dance
<ochosi> this isn't a very lively dance – this parrot is dead!
<Zoraktar> Heh. Yeah but still when trying to boot it comes error about Pae. No OS installed and only USB device in with universal USB installer but still getting that error.
<knome> ochosi, har har... :))
<ochosi> Zoraktar: yes, but as i said, it might be that you need to use the alternate, not the desktop image for that (i'm guessing a bit here though)
<Zoraktar> Okies. What to do then?
<ochosi> dl the alternate image, create a usb-stick with that and see whether the installation works
<Zoraktar> Okies. Trying that. Btw what you think about using Xubuntu at school computers? Is there some law issues or could this just be installed? School is poor and computers cant run even XP well. They asked me about different OS systems what can go net and got some office clone :)
<ochosi> yeah, no problem
<ochosi> it's quite nice for that imo
<Zoraktar> Yeah that's why tryng it. Found 500Mhz laptop with 512mb ram inside. XP were so slow that i werent able to listen music well with that machine.
<ochosi> if the performance of xubuntu isn't satisfactory, you can as well try lubuntu, it's supposedly a bit lighter on resources
<ochosi> or you can cut down certain things in xubuntu (mostly things that make your life easier though) and get a really light desktop
<Zoraktar> Yeah well it needs to have kinda these stuff inside: Flash support, Java support, Shockwave support (as web-browsing only) and Wireless + Printer installing support.
<Zoraktar> Ah and ofc some text program what allows you print and make some almost "offical" papers.
<ochosi> yeah well, flash is a performance problem on all platforms...
<baizon> html5 is a better solution
<Zoraktar> What kinda problem? Because this would come only for like stuff like android got nothing like really heavy flash games. Tough could keep as "office" computer that too.
<ochosi> it's simply that flash consumes a lot of cpu power, so if you don't have a lot of that, that can cause problems
<Zoraktar> Alternative install downloaded. I have only USB stick atm to use. Do i burn image with Power-iso to bootable or do i use universal USB installer?
<Yotson> unetbootin +1 ;)
<c2tarun> my system is not remembering my brightness settings. How can I do that?
<wonderworld> hi, since 12.10 i hve problems with running KDE-apps under xubuntu. after start the window sometimes shows and sometimes doesnt. the process is running but the application window fails to spwan. this happens with kaffeine, k3b, yakuake, konversation, etc
<GridCube> havent heard of this before, let me do some research
<wonderworld> i can't really reproduce it. it just works sometimes
<wonderworld> i'd say i can run run KDE-apps about 3 times out of 10 tries
<wonderworld> with 12.04 and before it always worked without any problems at all
<GridCube> wonderworld, try launching from a terminal and see if you get a warning like this: QGtkstyle was unable to detect the current GTK+ theme
<wonderworld> nope, i dont. I am getting this:
<wonderworld> QDBusConnection: session D-Bus connection created before QCoreApplication. Application may misbehave.
<wonderworld> QDBusConnection: session D-Bus connection created before QCoreApplication. Application may misbehave.
<wonderworld> but i am getting this no matter if it wokrs or not
<GridCube> mmhm, try a few times till you get one that doesnt work
<wonderworld> ok, let me try
<wonderworld> haha testing effect
<wonderworld> works now. strange
<GridCube> XD
<wonderworld> maybe i need to reboot first. i think something is not properly initialized
<GridCube> well
<wonderworld> and some app does it, if i successfully start it
<GridCube> wonderworld, maybe this will point you to where to look at: https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=702493
<ubottu> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 702493 in qt "Qt Applications don't pick up gtk theme" [Medium,New]
<wonderworld> hey, thanks a lot, i'll have a look.
<wonderworld> can't reboot right now, i'll try later
<wonderworld> thanks for being helpful :)
<GridCube> wonderworld, i would also suggest you to report this bug anyway once you have found some clues
<wonderworld> yes i will
<GridCube> :) also this might help aswel: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=940213
<wonderworld> ok, i guess it's neither of the two bugs. *if* the app starts, it works just fine. themed and with icons
<wonderworld> i'll reboot now. be back in a minute...
<wonderworld> ok back
<wonderworld> very strange. it seems to work now.
<wonderworld> it didn't 2 days ago
<wonderworld> maybe some update fixed it
<wonderworld> sorry for wasting your time
<Ammar> Hi, can anybody tell me where to find the difference between *ubuntu-distros ? I mean a real comperance, I am a developer coming from windows, and I am already fed up with it, and want to change...
<Ammar> I am totally in Linux since almost 1 year, but was just working with Server-versions, so I know the meaning of so many things, but still need help...
<bpuzzled> Ammar: essentially it comes down to what packages are pre-installed.
<bpuzzled> Ammar: and that depends on their target audience.
<Ammar> I am student of software engineer, but working also as Android Developer, and have experience in that, so which one would suite me ?
<Ammar> I have searched online of course, and only found non-detailed compare
<bpuzzled> again, ultimately they're all the same -- just have different preinstalled software.  xubuntu is a fine choice.  it just comes down to preference.
<wonderworld> Ammar: basicly they are all the same with slightly different preinstalled software
<GridCube> wonderworld, :) thats nice to hear, maybe something else was off, keep your eyes open :D
<wonderworld> you can install all the software afterwards, so it's no big deal
<Ammar> ah, this is the answer I wanted, Thanks @wonderworld :)
<wonderworld> main difference is the preinstalled GUI
<wonderworld> just watch some youtube videos and see which gui suits your needs mostly
<GridCube> Ammar, all the *buntu are actually just "desktops" for the mainbuntu
<wonderworld> most popular guis are: unity, KDE, MATE, XFCE, GNOME3
<GridCube> mainbuntu uses the Unity Desktop, xubuntu the xfce desktop, kubuntu kde and lubuntu lxde
<Ammar> Is there any resources where I can find out more about this "mainbuntu" ?
<Ammar> @worlderworld: those are desktops, I know that, but are this the only difference between them ? I understand : yes
<wonderworld> yes, and different preinstalled software. like KDE has another IRC client then Gnome3
<Ammar> @DridCube thanks, I have already read that somewhere,,, but just wondering if this was the only difference
<wonderworld> but you can install all the software afterwards
<Ammar> ok, and can anybody tell me how to start development for "those Desktops" ? I mean apps for the desktops
<GridCube> !tab | Ammar
<ubottu> Ammar: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Ammar> GridCube: thanks :)
<GridCube> Ammar, :) if you do that that way people will get highlighted and you dont need the @
<Ammar> GridCube: I just saw that I need to do it, thanks
<GridCube> Ammar, if you like some desktop, or program, or what ever, you go to their launchpad page, and see the bugs they have reported make a fix for them and post it in the bug report, thats the best help you can bring to start with
<GridCube> Ammar, if you want to develop new applications, you need to learn a language, and choose a toolkit, usual toolkits are gtk and qt
<Ammar> GridCube: ok that could be a good start, thanks
<GridCube> i don't know much about programation, but you can join the -devel channels and ask where they need help
<GridCube> that way you will learn
<GridCube> :)
<GridCube> P: and we always need more help
<Ammar> ok thanks, I am very much excited about it,,, have a nice day/night and bye bye :)
<martian> Hey folks, I asked about this a while back but no one seemed to have any insight. Video describes the problem with google chrome menu's: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xlEZW4r9W_Y
<baizon> martian: have you tried chromium 23?
<baizon> imo its not xubuntu releated
<martian> The only other system I have to test this on is a windows virtual machine :-/
<baizon> martian: try other DE, like gnome :)
<martian> chromium 23? What's the 23 mean?
<baizon> martian: version
<martian>  /smack forehead
<martian> I haven't. Seems like 22 is in the repos. Seems to do the same.
<martian> Yeah, I'll try out gnome
<baizon> ok
<baizon> report back if it works or dont
<martian> So can you confirm that you don't have the same issue?
<baizon> martian: if you wait a min
<baizon> i have to install chromium first
<xubuntu425> just installed xubuntu 12.10 in a netbook and the interface don't work, when i restart the system, it start whithout graphical interface... help!!!
<baizon> xubuntu425: does it boot into something?
<xubuntu425> start with terminal... boot from hard disk
<xubuntu425> there is a string to activate the interface?
<xubuntu425> or it's a bug?
<baizon> xubuntu425: which version did you install? the destkop or server version?
<baizon> try to install lightdm
<xubuntu809> hi everyone
<xubuntu192> i'm the user with trubles with graphical interface... please rewrite the answere
<xubuntu809> There is a bug in live session for 12.10, you can boot your live session adding a few lines to /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<xubuntu809> "with eeePC"
<xubuntu809> no sorry i was about to ask some stupid question
<baizon> martian: got the same "issue"
<xubuntu809> oh ok
<xubuntu809> after the install, will i have to cope with it again ?
<xubuntu809> i'm currently installing xbuntu from my live usb
<xubuntu192> i'm installing from usb too with UNEBOOTIN
<xubuntu809> and got no graphic interface at all ?
<xubuntu192> i tried ubuntu 12.10 first... but it doesn't work
<xubuntu809> ok it's a reported bug
<xubuntu809> yu can still boot it, editing a file with command line tooll vi
<xubuntu192> now i'm trying xubuntu 12.10 but after the installation when i restart... it start from terminal!!!!
<xubuntu809> yeah
<xubuntu809> ok
<xubuntu192> i can't use terminal!! where is my graphic? eheheh
<xubuntu809> edit the file /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<xubuntu192> ok
<xubuntu809> :oO
<xubuntu192> and then?
<xubuntu809> gotta do it in root
<xubuntu192> ok
<xubuntu809> typein something i'm currently googling for u
<xubuntu192> oh thanks...
<xubuntu192> i'm googling too but i can't find the answer
<xubuntu809>   Live session: 1. On boot push F5 and add to kernel option: text 2. Boot to TTY1 3. Creat /etc/X11/xorg.conf which contains:  Section "Device"    Identifier "Intel GMA3600"    Driver "fbdev" EndSection  4. Save configs 5. Start the LightDM whith command: sudo service lightdm start 6. Enjoy!
<xubuntu809> ok
<xubuntu809> I got better
<xubuntu809> google "bugs launchpad xorg 1069031
<xubuntu809> first anwser is the good one
<xubuntu809> gotta go. just in case it's bug 1069031 on launchpad
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1069031 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "intel gma3600: X unable to start" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1069031
<xubuntu192> ok i'm reading
<xubuntu192> hope will work
<xubuntu192> if don't work i'll trey xubuntu 12.04 versio
<martian> baizon: Just tried it in ubuntu-desktop and same thing. Soooo annoying! Well, off to lunch
<baizon> martian: so its a chromium bug, you can report it :)
<acuozzo> Does Xubuntu a clean (from CD) installation of Xubuntu come with gnome-disk-utility (a.k.a., "Disks")?
<acuozzo> damn
<acuozzo> s/Xubuntu//
<ferni> no
<ner0x> Does xubuntu have any specific accounting software?
<knome> ner0x, there's some in the repositories, but none is installed by default.
<acuozzo> OK, thanks ferni.
<martian> baizon: mmhmm, so I shall! So does google pull off of the chromium source ya think?
<ner0x> knome: Any suggestions?
<knome> ner0x, i'm sorry, don't know those well
<martian> ner0x: LibreOffice Calc? Roll your own :)
<ner0x> knome: No problem.
<ner0x> martian: I could but I'd like something that parses the csv I get from the bank.
<knome> LO Calc can parse csv
<ner0x> knome: It can open it, I'd like it to assign it to the appropriate categories for my accountant.
<martian> ner0x: lmgtfy ;) http://www.gnucash.org/
<GridCube> i used gnucash once or twice
<GridCube> its nice and simple
<ner0x> gnucash may work.
<ner0x> I was just looking for *opinions* on what people have used.
<ner0x> Not what they use. :)
<GridCube> ner0x, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Accounting
<ner0x> GridCube++ # helpful for sure.
<GridCube> though that page was last updated in 2008, there might be other options now, do some searchs and update the wiki ner0x :D
<asarch> What is the best way to do CPU Frequency Scaling ala Xfce (without evolving any GNOME software)?
<asarch> sysfsutils doesn't work at all
<koegs> xfce4-cpufreq-plugin?
<martian> baizon: already reported it seems: http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=103009
<baizon> good :(
<baizon> :)
<pressman57> hi all, just a quick question. will steam be available to xubuntu users?
<pressman57> or does it requre unity?
<Unit193> pressman57: I do not know, but the depends of the package installer itself don't have it as a depends.
<baizon> pressman57: it will work
<baizon> you dont need unity
<pressman57> baizon: cool. xfce rocks imho
<baizon> indeed
<pressman57> thanks. off to download the iso.
<baizon> iso?
<baizon> you mean deb ;)
<puff> I'm running xubuntu 11.10, empathy-chat keeps losing its connection and then when it reconnects, gives me a security exception.  Also, every time I reboot, authentication fails until I edit the account settings and retype (the same) password in.
<puff> I'm running xubuntu 11.10, empathy-chat 3.2.0.1, empathy keeps losing its connection and then when it reconnects to google talk, gives me a security exception.  If I click to connect anyway everything works.  Every time I reboot, authentication fails until I edit the account settings and retype (the same) password in.
<puff> Whoops, sorry.
<xubuntu313> hi
<xubuntu313> iatlian mod ?
<knome> !it | xubuntu313
<ubottu> xubuntu313: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<xubuntu313> tmx
<VercingeTorege> hi
<VercingeTorege> can anyone help me?
<pleia2> !hi
<ubottu> Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<pleia2> you can just go ahead and ask your question :)
<VercingeTorege> hi pleia2
<VercingeTorege> I can not complete the installation of xubuntu
<VercingeTorege> the installer search more so for a long time
#xubuntu 2012-11-09
<Cigam> hey all again. anyone else know of a way to fix my 24bit to be 32bit?
<k_sze> When changing BIOS settings, what difference does the "Plug and Play O/S" option make for ubuntu? Can Xubuntu handle all the PnP hardware correctly (my biggest concern is my nVidia-based PCIx graphics card)?
<Justakill> why oh why are most games on windows....
<drc> $
<Unit193> !steam
<ubottu> Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their devlopment, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details
<Justakill> things are changing at the moment which is awesome but why!!!
<Justakill> yea
<Justakill> Hows that getting along, anyone a tester for the beta?
<benTQ7> Hello, is this thing on?
<holstein> benTQ7: feel free to check the topic and ask a question of the volunteers here if you need
<benTQ7> never used IRC before, but I'm looking for some help with a new xubuntu install
<benTQ7> OK, I've just installed xubuntu on my laptop, dual booting with winXP. took a while but got there eventually. installed updates and all seen
<benTQ7> oops, ...all seemed ok but now it's all locked up - mouse frozen and I don't know how to proceed, short of hitting the power button. btw I'm new to linux. Is there a ctrl,alt,del equivalent?
<holstein> sure.. theres control alt delete... but remember in windows, when that doenst work, its similar in windows
<holstein> benTQ7: you need to decide what you would like to do... i might reinstall if i were at your stage, and just not update
<holstein> !tty
<ubottu> To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<holstein> ^^ you can use that to seee if the system is locked up, or if its just the graphics
<holstein> you can also tap the shift key, and look in the grub list and boot the last kernel that was working...
<benTQ7> I can't get to the terminal or type anything
<holstein> benTQ7: that will help you determine the issue
<holstein> benTQ7: if you try tty and cant, that is data... the machine might be frozen
<benTQ7> holstein: I somehow found a shutdown dialogue, and rebooted to recovery mode. Tried repair broken packages and I'm now back at recovery menu. any advice?
<holstein> benTQ7: sure... after it "locks up" use tty as i mentioned above to determine if the machine is still running and its just the graphics that are locked up
<holstein> benTQ7: OR, just reinstall, and dont upgrade anything
<benTQ7> OK rebooted and logged in. mouse froze immediately. I don't understand what you mean by tty. nothing happens if i type it. should i type it in the terminal? how do I get there without a mouse?
<holstein> !tty
<ubottu> To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<holstein> benTQ7: you use the keys above
<holstein> control and alt and F1..
<holstein> if you get a command prompt, the machine is not locked up
<benTQ7> holstein: ctrl,alt +F1 gives me a black screen
<holstein> benTQ7: can you type in it? or no?
<benTQ7> No
<holstein> benTQ7: if you can type in the top, your machine is not locked up
<holstein> benTQ7: you tried booting an earlier kernel?
<benTQ7> holsten: Just pressed the power button and some text popped up... and yes I can type in it. seems it's a terminal. just logged in with it and have a prompt (never seen a terminal before - I said I was new!
<holstein> benTQ7: you can type 'h' or 'hol' and hit the tab key. that will auto complete my nick
<holstein> benTQ7: you can use sudo reboot if you need
<holstein> benTQ7: i would try rebooting using the older kernel.. tapping shift
<benTQ7> holstein: older kernel?
<holstein> benTQ7: if you upgraded the kernel could be something that is breaking functionality
<holstein> benTQ7: you reboot... tap shift.. you'll see "previous ubuntu kernels" or versions... previous something
<holstein> benTQ7: second in the list.. then you choose an earlier kernel.. the one that workd.. boot in.. see if that is the issue
<Unit193> holstein: Do you know much about configuring kernels? :P
<holstein> Unit193: its a good thing im not configuring a kernel and just booting an older one :)
<Unit193> Hah, alright.
<holstein> Unit193:  i was thinking it would be kernel upgrade broke it or force fsck on reboot
<Unit193> (This was actually an unrelated question)
<holstein> lol.. Unit193, not enough about kernels to be helpful im afraid, whats up?
<benTQ7> previous versions gives me 3.2.0-29-generic and same with recovery mode
<Unit193> holstein: Heh, just having a little bit of an issue with compiling one, and using another.
<holstein> benTQ7: i would try the oldest one there
<holstein> Unit193: i need to get into it.. i'd like to help with the ubuntustudio lowlatency one.. i still havent complied my own
<benTQ7> holstein: tried that, just got a static splash screen, no progress
<holstein> benTQ7: and tty?
<holstein> benTQ7: tty is a nice troubleshooting step.. plus, you can reboot
<benTQ7> holstein: booted previous kernel (3.2.0-29-generic) and same issue - no mouse. tty does nothing. ctrl,alt,F1 gives blank screen. power button brings up terminal log-in dialogue....
<holstein> benTQ7: i would consider reinstalling.. you can try fsck
<holstein> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<xubuntu380> hi
<xubuntu380> I wolu know if somebody has solved the known bug
<xubuntu380> about the visualization of two icons for every one partition on desktop
<xubuntu380> I "would"
<holstein> xubuntu380: i know that is being addressed.. iwould just add yourself to the bug
<xubuntu380> ok add me
<xubuntu380> it's a really mind-break this bug
<holstein> xubuntu380: you make an account and add yourself to the bug, so you will be able to keep up
<holstein> xubuntu380: i just disabled one set of them
<xubuntu380> ok
<xubuntu380> i'll do
<Unit193> It's in proposed.
<benTQ7> holstein: thanks for your help. gotta sleep now - I'll try again tomorrow. I think you're right that a re-install is the way to go.
<nikolam> Hi I downloaded 12.04 alternate and used windows-based unetbootin to write it to a 1 Gig flash drive.
<nikolam> But installation to a 4 gig drive on asus eeepc 701 , divided as 3.5G for Btrfs / and 512MB for swap (there is 512MB RAM) is VERY slow and HD LED lights all the time
<nikolam> it is doing install straigth 10+ hours now
<nikolam> I did something wrong / not advised? Is using Btrfs not advised on small cheap SSD found inside eeepc?
<nikolam> is 3.5G of space too little for Xubuntu and should I download some other image but alternate .iso to burn on usb, etc?
<nikolam> installing alternate 12.04 on btrfs on eeepc 701 is very slow. I reinstall on ext4.
<nikolam> i have no idea how to pass -noatime before mounting to speed it up for btrfs.
<nikolam> but I think I can convet to btrfs post-install
<nikolam> or stay with ext4 if I forget snapshots
<nikolam> OH. If I set up Lan network prefernces and network is unavailable, I can not make install , it fails on package selection...
<GrandCouillon> Hello guys ! did anyone figure out how to make google earth work on 12.10 ?
<baizon> GrandCouillon: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GoogleEarth
<GrandCouillon> baizon, Ok but this doesn't point to version 7 of google earth
<baizon> GrandCouillon: http://www.upubuntu.com/2012/11/install-google-earth-7-in-ubuntu.html
<GrandCouillon> baizon, yes but this doesn't work (look at the comments, I am not alone)
<baizon> GrandCouillon: what doesnt work?
<baizon> do you got an error msg?
<GrandCouillon> baizon, if you start it the splash screen appears and google earth crashes
<baizon> with what error msg?
<GrandCouillon> baizon, version seems ok
<baizon> GrandCouillon:  with what error msg?
<baizon> do you get the crash
<GrandCouillon> yes it crashes
<GrandCouillon> version 6 is ok
<baizon> GrandCouillon:  with what error msg?
<GrandCouillon> but version 7 doesn't work
<baizon> i need more input
<GrandCouillon> Major Version 7
<GrandCouillon> Minor Version 0
<GrandCouillon> Build Number 0001
<GrandCouillon> Build Date Oct 29 2012
<GrandCouillon> Build Time 19:13:39
<GrandCouillon> OS Type 3
<GrandCouillon> OS Major Version 3
<GrandCouillon> OS Minor Version 5
<GrandCouillon> OS Build Version 0
<GrandCouillon> OS Patch Version 0
<GrandCouillon> Crash Signal 11
<GrandCouillon> Crash Time 1352455347
<GrandCouillon> Up Time 0,638647
<baizon> GrandCouillon: please use paste.ubuntu.com for that
<GrandCouillon> Stacktrace from glibc:
<GrandCouillon> ./libgoogleearth_free.so(+0x1e9cfb)[0xf75e3cfb]
<GrandCouillon> ./libgoogleearth_free.so(+0x1e9f43)[0xf75e3f43]
<GrandCouillon> [0xf778e400]
<GrandCouillon> sorry
<Yotson>  /ignore GrandCouillon
<Yotson> ff.
<baizon> GrandCouillon: launch google earth from terminal and watch the output
<baizon> when it crashes post it on paste.ubuntu.com
<GrandCouillon> Just a minute, I reinstall it
<baizon> ok
<baizon> GrandCouillon: you can try to purge the config file
<GrandCouillon> baizon, it nearly only says : Google Earth has caught signal 11.
<GrandCouillon> and points to a crashlog like the one a "stupidly" pasted here
<baizon> GrandCouillon: check   /home/<username>/.googleearth/crashlogs/
<baizon> and thats what you have posted here?
<GrandCouillon> yes
<GrandCouillon> the problem seems to be present on all 12.10 flavors
<baizon> well yes
<baizon> so it has to be fixed from google :)
<GrandCouillon> I hope so :)
<GrandCouillon> thanks, have a nice day
<Justakill> i'm far from the sort of person who engages in trolling, but i get this urge to troll the windows channel every once in while.
<Justakill> Luckily i don't act on it though.
<Justakill> Is the're an IRC channel made for venting out on these issues?
<Yotson> ##vent ?
<Justakill> ?? thought that might be a ventrilo channel or something
<Justakill> i will try it out
<Yotson> :P
<Justakill> no its empty.
<Yotson> well, i was there.
<Yotson> lame joke. nevermind.
<Justakill> lol np
<Justakill> i guess the best thing to do is not watch a video with steve ballmer talking
<Yotson> i'm sure that will help. :)
<Justakill> How a guy like that ever became a billionaire is proof the're is something wrong with this world.
<TheSheep> do you know that there is a #xubuntu-offtopic channel that is is excellent for this kind of chat? :)
<Justakill> thanks TheSheep
<emanoeljulio> basileiros?????
<deebo> been browsing the internets and can't find info on replacing xscreensaver in 12.10, anyone got any tips/links?
<holstein> deebo: i just removed it and installed another
<deebo> laptop installation so black screen + lock is fine, xscreensaver is just ugly as hell
<deebo> holstein: i tried gnome-screensaver, but seems the packaging has changed some since 12.04 or 11.10, the instructions had references to binaries i didnt find
<holstein> deebo: cool... i would just search 'screensaver' and start trying them..
<nelson2> I've searched for this for a while but can't find an answer: how to you turn off auto arrange for desktop icons in Xubuntu 12.10? thanks
<holstein> nelson2: read down through all of them.. #6 specificaly http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1800660
<holstein> maybe http://forum.xfce.org/viewtopic.php?id=6097
<xubuntu075> dougpol1
<xubuntu075> Just installed xubuntu and checking out Irc
<baizon> welcome :)
<nelson2> I dont have a log of my previous chat, but thanks to the people that helped me with the desktop icon auto arrange in 12.10! It worked.
<holstein> nelson2: anytime!
<xubuntu980> Hi, I just installed Xubuntu, and am having trouble connecting to the wifi in my house now
<xubuntu980> anyboldy able to help? Thanks
<xubuntu732> I have a toshiba satellite A215-S4767 laptop that I just put Xubuntu on. I seems to run just fine, except it will not restart. I can shut it down and then power it up and it comes on fine, but it will not automatically restart. I have updated to the latest BIOS with no change.
<xubuntu732> I also have Xubuntu installed on an HP Pavilion laptop with no problems. Any help with the restart issue would be appreciated. Thanks
<Justakill> What would happen with corrupted memory on a linux system?
<Justakill> if something went wrong in the connection between memory and cpu?
<Justakill> i
<genii-around> Justakill: Almost always you'll end up with a kernel panic and core dump
<genii-around> Justakill: If you're concerned you may have bad ram, should run memtest on it
<Justakill> genii-around: does that mean shut down, i did do a memtest i havnt' got anything out of it though did 9 passes didn't register anythin
<Justakill> genii-around: i actually have a lot of bluescreens on my windows install, just wondering if xubuntu could give me a more understandble explanation compared to windows
<genii-around> Justakill: If it went 9 passes fine, i'd say your ram is fine.
<Justakill> genii-around: yea was just wondering what would happen on xubuntu because i've had enough of windows, i use it only for games but at this point i'm willing to give up on gaming
<genii-around> Justakill: In *buntu the usual symptoms of bad ram when the machine is running will either be kernel panic ( the computer locks up and all three keyboard lights blink on and off ) or an application you are running will crash for no reason.
<Justakill> genii-around: is the're anyway an OS can specifically detect the problem?
<genii-around> Justakill: Not usually. If you have ECC ram then maybe, but otherwise not. That's what utilities like memtest are for.
<Justakill> genii-around: thanks for you're help, feel kinda helpless not sure where to look for the problem...
<bird_> do I really need adode flash player to view videos in firefox or is there a non corporate, like open source alternative.
<adnanh> hmm, maybe lightspark?
<bird_> cool thanks. will try.
<adnanh> bird_, http://www.ubuntubuzz.com/2012/02/lightspark-open-source-alternative-to.html
<adnanh> that might help
<deebo> anyone running xmonad with xfce? im having weird problems using mod4mask
<bird_> cool thanks for that link. im installing it.
<adnanh> :)
<Hibikin> Does the open source ati driver have better or worder hardware acceleration then the fglrx driver? I need to find a way to have vlc or so play a h264 mp4 file capturing x11 with ffmpeg and encoding it, but VLC is eating alot of resources.
<holstein> Hibikin: i usually try them both.. it can depend on your hardware
<Hibikin> Well, it's a Q6600 with a ati radeon x1300, unfortunally, when I install fglrx it falls back to a lower resolution and CCC says that there is no driver
<holstein> Hibikin: i would expect to make a custom xorg.conf.. typically the proprietary ones that come fromt he vendors are "better"
<Hibikin> Hm, that might be a idea. However, not sure where to start
<holstein> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<Hibikin> Ah thanks, let's see how that goes
<holstein> Hibikin: there are some changes in the "jockey" that usually tells you what is available.. but AFAIK installing them manually will work
<Hibikin> Well I tried to install the fglrx driver manually, but it didn't had the latest distro so I couldn't do much with --buildpkg
<adnanh> Hibikin, my mobility worked better with fglrx
<xubuntu486> good evening
<adnanh> and then it got broken with 12.10
<Hibikin> Hm, downgrading might be a option as well
<adnanh> but in 12.04 it worked great
<Hibikin> Well there are many possibilities to archieve what I want in the end
<xubuntu486> This is cool. The xubuntu installer is running right now. Still I'm able to get in here to say hi.
<adnanh> :-)
<adnanh> hi to you too :)
<xubuntu486> :-)
<adnanh> and welcome :)
<xubuntu486> Thank you.
<Hibikin> I've got to get this server working perfectly before a live video event as it will handle the streaming to a remote host
<adnanh> as  holstein, try them both and see :)
<Hibikin> Yup, another way would be to use mpeg2/4 for the playback file
#xubuntu 2012-11-10
<xubuntu073> is there an install guide for a complete linux noob that someone can link me to
<David-A> xubuntu073: there isn't any obvious install guide at http://docs.xubuntu.org/ as far as I can see, but the install process is very much the same for Xubuntu as for Ubuntu. you should be able to find websites explaining it.
<xubuntu073> thanks
<David-A> xubuntu073: or you can ask specific questions you want explained here, and we'll see what we can do
<xubuntu073> well what i think you're supposed to do is put the download on a disk or usb and boot from there
<xubuntu073> correct?\
<well_laid_lawn> yep
<well_laid_lawn> have an idea of how you want to partition the hdd
<David-A> xubuntu073: exactly, thats the first step for 2 of the 3 of 4 options to install
<David-A> *or
<kj4> hello xubards
<xubuntu073> alright, thanks. i'll look up the steps from there.
<David-A> xubuntu073: you need to burn the .iso as an image and not as a file, if burning to cd/dvd, or you use a program like unetbootin to create an usb-stick from the .iso file.
<xubuntu073> so i need to mount the .iso on my usb?
<David-A> xubuntu073: it is not called "mount". unetbootin copies the .iso in a special way (rips the iso9660 filesystem apart and recreates the same thing in fat filesystem, I think)
<xubuntu073> so regardless of whether or not i'm using a USB or CD i should use unetbootin
<David-A> xubuntu073: no, unetbootin (or other similar program) for usb, cd-burning-program for cd/dvd
<David-A> xubuntu073: you go for usb or cd? (usb if computer have no cd/dvd drive) (cd/dvd if computer cannot boot from usb) (lost if neither)
<xubuntu073> got it.  i
<xubuntu073> i'll probably do Usb
<xubuntu073> so unetbootin it is
<xubuntu073> thanks
<David-A> xubuntu073: iirc unetbootin will offer to select a linux-distro and download an .iso for you, if you already have downloaded and don't want to again, make sure to point it to the existing .iso
<adnanh> David-A, PXE if he has an ethernet port and another computer :)
<xubuntu073> PXE?
<adnanh> basically you have your other computer feed the first one installation files over ethernet
<xubuntu073> that sounds pretty cool
<xubuntu073> but this is my first time
<adnanh> ah
<xubuntu073> so i think i'll probably just usb boot
<adnanh> well usb boot works for you
<adnanh> i thought you were stuck with no usb and no cd rom
<xubuntu073> nah i got a usb. does it need to be clean except for the ISO though, because mine has other stuff on it as well
<adnanh> my advice is to back your stuff from usb anyway
<xubuntu073> i already did, but can i use the iso alongside the other stuff or hsould i delete it
<adnanh> see what the unetbootin says
<xubuntu073> kk will do, thanks
<adnanh> good luck :)
<xubuntu073> oh one last question
<xubuntu073> when i boot from the usb and install it and all that crap, will it delete the old os for me
<David-A> xubuntu073: another precaution, I've seen someone select C: instead of the usb drive in unetbootin and caused a slight amount of trouble
<adnanh> xubuntu073, depends what you choose in the partitioning part of the setup
<adnanh> iirc, you will be given option of replacing your current OS
<adnanh> installing alongside
<xubuntu073> got it
<adnanh> and something else which when chosen gives you ability to make custom partition setup
<xubuntu073> thanks everyone :)
<adnanh> try booting into live cd first so you can join us online during the install :D
<xubuntu073> i have two computers so that wont be a problem
<adnanh> ah :)
<xubuntu073> question is do i do it tonight...
<adnanh> do you need it tonight? are you tired? :D
<xubuntu073> no and kind of but i'm also really excited xD
<adnanh> did you install any other OS before? :)
<xubuntu073> the computer i'm going to install xubuntu on is currently running OSX, my other computer (desktop) is dual booting osx and windows 7
<adnanh> so you're familiar with the concept of partitions
<xubuntu073> but no i've never installed linux
<xubuntu073> yes
<adnanh> you won't have any problems then :)
<adnanh> installation is really simple and it's guided with wizard
<xubuntu073> well i actually don't play on partitioning; i'm just going to wipe OSX because it stinks! but yeah i heard xubuntu was great for beginners so here i am
<adnanh> you should do it then :)
<xubuntu073> i guess i will then.  i'm at a friends house but as soon as i get home i'll hop back on here and start it up
<adnanh> :)
<xubuntu073> appreciate the help
<David-A> if you not going to keep anything on the disk, it does not matter if you are tired when doing it. if thrashed, just take a coffie and try again
<adnanh> glad you're trying xubuntu :) hope you'll stay with us haha
<adnanh> :)
<adnanh> I reckon even a potato could install xubuntu without messing anyting up :)))
<xubuntu073> i'm sure i will  - and will probably have a crapload of questions later haha
<adnanh> I'm off for tonight, good luck with your installation :)
<David-A> xubuntu073: mac hw may not have bios and mac disk may have non-msdos partition-table. things should work, but check that partitioning tools works alright, or create new partition-table
<xubuntu073> gnight
<xubuntu073> and david i won't be partitioning so will that still be an issue?
<adnanh> I'm pretty sure disks share the same standard
<David-A> xubuntu073: i've seen that some partitioning tools have problem. it may matter if you use advice from random blogs to solve disk problems in the future
<adnanh> :)
<adnanh> anyway, I hope everything goes well, and if you don't like xubuntu from the beginning, don't give up just yet
<xubuntu073> thanks :D and david, so you're saying that it won't matter for the start up but in the future i should keep that in mind?\
<David-A> xubuntu073: yes, that is what I think. (I don't have mac hw myself, so I don't know what can happen.)
<xubuntu073> gocha. well if i have problems i always have a second computer to get a new distro or whatever it is that i might need, so i'm not worried
<adnanh> xubuntu073, do you know the model
<xubuntu073> it's a 2009 white macbook 13", 2.26 ghz, 2 gb ram. not sure what the actual model name/number is
<adnanh> I'm pretty sure you'll be able to pull this off :)
<xubuntu073> yay!
<adnanh> and since you said it doesn't really matter if you trash the current os installation
<adnanh> there's nothing wrong in trying :D
<xubuntu073> true that. i'll be home in 10 and then i'll start it up
<adnanh> good luck, I'm off for now :)
<adnanh> bye
<viszu> I wanna set terminal cursor (block shape) to gray color and invert the color of the character underneath, so it is always visible, is that possible ?
<v1adimir> maybe ~/.config/Terminal/terminalrc ? http://askubuntu.com/questions/151403/xubuntu-how-to-restore-default-terminal-text-coloring
<v1adimir> though it doesn't sound right
<viszu> I know how to change color, but the cursor don't invert the character underneath, so for example gray letter is not visible when gray cursor is on it
<v1adimir> found this old bug (?) https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-terminal/+bug/673489
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 673489 in xfce4-terminal (Ubuntu) "xfce4-terminal cursor opaque / not inverting" [Low,Triaged]
<viszu> yea that's it :<
<viszu> it worries me that this bug is at least 2 years old and they still didn't fixed it
<v1adimir> heh never even noticed it :s
<Tavas> will messaging indicator eventually be available on xubuntu again? Is there an alternative applet?
<holstein> for what app? what messages?
<Tavas> pidgin and mail notifications
<holstein> what mail? thrunderbird?
<holstein> thunderbird*
<Tavas> i used to have a notification app which integrated in the messaging indicator
<Tavas> thought that was on gnome
<holstein> Tavas: i thought i still did
<holstein> Tavas: i remember removing it recently, because i want quite the opposiste
<holstein> opposite*
<holstein> Tavas: i would look for "notification area" and try adding it
<holstein> see if that gets you want you want.. sometimes i make a "test panel" and just add things til i figure out what they do
<Tavas> it was this one -- https://launchpad.net/gm-notify/0.x/0.7
<Tavas> not on xubuntu right now so i can't test it now
<holstein> Tavas: when you get on xfce and want to solve it, let us know :)
<holstein> http://gmnotify.sourceforge.net/
<holstein> "GmNotify is a tray applet that notifies you of new messages from Gmail and provides an easy mechanism to get to them. It was designed for Linux/*NIX to run in Gnome, KDE, and XFCE"
<Tavas> holstein: thanks! as for my first question, will the indicator be back eventually?
<holstein> Tavas: i have an indicator
<holstein> if you removed it, just put it back.. and it'll be back
<Tavas> release notes says it's not available on 12.10?
<Tavas> http://xubuntu.org/news/12-10-release/
<holstein> Tavas: i did a 12.04 install, and removed a think with an evelope on it
<holstein> Tavas: i want quite the opposite, so im not sure.. i never tested it
<Tavas> so it is available on 12.04 but not on 12.10 i guess
<Tavas> holstein: which xfce version does 12.04 use?
<holstein> Tavas: we dont need to guess.. just fire it up and look for yourself
<holstein> Tavas: if you dont have what you want, just ask for it
<holstein> Tavas: if you dont know its missing, then we dont need to address its missing yet
<holstein> 4.10 i though
<holstein> thought*
<holstein> Tavas: i use the 12.04, since its lts... there will be some changes going from gtk2 to gtk3 im sure
<xubuntu_user> anyone can help with a grub issue?
<holstein> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<holstein> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<xubuntu_user> the computer won't load xubuntu without a usb stick
<xubuntu_user> I need to change this
<xubuntu_user> some have noted it might be in the grub list
<xubuntu_user> but no grub list loads
<xubuntu_user> I tried bootloader from software area and sudo install commands in terminal
<xubuntu_user> neither work
<holstein> xubuntu_user: i would refer to the documentation above... also i might suggest a trick, assuming you havent broken anything yet
<holstein> reboot the system with the USB stick if that is necessary
<holstein> unmount and remove the stick... and run in a terminal 'sudo update-grub'
<holstein> if that doesnt work, i would just follow the "restore grub from live CD" info that i linked earlier
<xubuntu_user> this is taking a lot of time, why does xubuntu make USB stick necessary by default?
<xubuntu_user> I didn't do any advanced settings or anything
<xubuntu_user> I just installed Xubuntu out of the box
<holstein> xubuntu_user: well, to be fair, you made the stick necessary by the way you installed
<xubuntu_user> but it said available space
<xubuntu_user> 80gb
<holstein> xubuntu_user: its taking a lot of time because you are new to grub
<xubuntu_user> my USB stick is only 8gb
<xubuntu_user> I am just talking common sense
<xubuntu_user> not experience
<xubuntu_user> specifically
<xubuntu_user> the unexperienced should be able to install on hard drive
<xubuntu_user> and then have it work from the hard driver
<xubuntu_user> hard drive
<holstein> xubuntu_user: sure.. but you are also asking the machine to share that common sense, and it wont.. its just a machine
<xubuntu_user> a human is at the other end
<holstein> xubuntu_user: all i can share is facts about how grub works, and what i think would be the easiest way to get what you need
<xubuntu_user> the computer is in between
<xubuntu_user> I can't imagine linux programmers know how to do all the other stuff, but they can't by default have the operating system load from the hard drive
<holstein> xubuntu_user: i do have that, and you can.. its not a big deal.. its a misconfiguration that can be addressed several ways
<xubuntu_user> if you want it to load from the USB then it should be in the advanced settings
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows is an easy way
<xubuntu_user> it should automatically load from hard drive by default
<holstein> xubuntu_user: if you want to load "it", being the usb installer?
<xubuntu_user> bio
<holstein> xubuntu_user: what should what?
<xubuntu_user> no
<xubuntu_user> the computer
<xubuntu_user> I turn computer on
<xubuntu_user> it loads
<xubuntu_user> no USB stick necessary
<holstein> if you did an install, and had a stick in, grub will want that stick around to boot.. im assuming thats what you are talking about
<xubuntu_user> yes
<xubuntu_user> but why does it default to that?
<xubuntu_user> why can't it default to hard drive regardkess
<xubuntu_user> you can't install ubuntu from the hard drive
<xubuntu_user> you have to have the CD or USB stick
<holstein> xubuntu_user: you are free to look at grub, and/or ubuntu or xubuntu and rewite any of that
<holstein> the fact is... you can restore grub, and pretty quick and have what you want
<xubuntu_user> how do I look at it if it doesn't load?
<xubuntu_user> I am trying to find how tto do tha
<xubuntu_user> I have been trying other methods until now
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows is what i would suggest
<holstein> BUT, you might be able to boot the machine, and remove the stick and run 'sudo update-grub'
<xubuntu_user> that is too confusing
<xubuntu_user> it has XXX
<xubuntu_user> what do I put for XXX?
<holstein> it?
<xubuntu_user> the site
<xubuntu_user> you sent me to a retore stire
<xubuntu_user> I am tire
<xubuntu_user> there
<holstein> xubuntu_user: im sure you are
<holstein> xubuntu_user: you can also just reinstall
<xubuntu_user> it will do the same if I reinstall
<holstein> if you literlaly just installed.. and have no data, just reinstall.. it takes like 8 minutes
<holstein> xubuntu_user: just dont put that stick in
<xubuntu_user> but it will do the same
<holstein> xubuntu_user: have only the hard drive in when you install
<xubuntu_user> how do you reinstall without putting the stick in?
<xubuntu_user> you need the USB to install it
<xubuntu_user> or a CD
<holstein> xubuntu_user: that is a different issue
<holstein> xubuntu_user: im not sure that you have installed it
<xubuntu_user> lol
<xubuntu_user> it is installed
<holstein> xubuntu_user: burn a cd if its easier
<holstein> xubuntu_user: what would i do?
<xubuntu_user> I don't  have cds
<xubuntu_user> and I don't have a cd player
<holstein> i would just reinstall... making sure that grub is going where you want it to go
<holstein> xubuntu_user: i routinely install with USB sticks, and grub works fine
<xubuntu_user> it doesn't ask about grub
<xubuntu_user> you just telll it to install
<holstein> xubuntu_user: im not sure how or why grub is either installed to the usb stick, or miconfigured, or expecting the usb stick
<xubuntu_user> I only set the time
<xubuntu_user> keyboard layout
<xubuntu_user> and space
<xubuntu_user> then it does everything else
<holstein> xubuntu_user: sure.. you can use an alternate iso if you'd like
<xubuntu_user> it doesn't stout the grubhp to ask me abo
<holstein> xubuntu_user: but, i literally do as you do and that is not the outcome
<xubuntu_user> what does that mean?
<holstein> xubuntu_user: is there more than one partition on the usb stick?
<holstein> xubuntu_user: you can also just follow the link i gave, and restore grub
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<holstein>  /dev/sda is likely where you want it to go
<holstein> you can look in the terminal by running 'sudo fdisk -l' and see all your partitions
<holstein> OR follow "where XXX is the device of your Ubuntu install. (eg: grub-install /dev/sdb). Hint: You can also use /dev/disk/by-label/ if the partition you installed on has a label. You can determine the /dev node for such a device by running"
<holstein> xubuntu_user: OR, use any other boot manager
<holstein> http://gag.sourceforge.net/
<xubuntu_user> I don't understand what that is
<xubuntu_user> this is too confusing
<xubuntu_user> I just want to click install and have it install to my hard drive
<holstein> xubuntu_user: i would just reinstall
<holstein> xubuntu_user: i do
<xubuntu_user> I can't
<holstein> xubuntu_user: it does
<xubuntu_user> it will do the same thing
<holstein> xubuntu_user: im not sure what you are doing incorrectly
<xubuntu_user> If I reinstall, then in 30 minutes I will have t he same problem
<xubuntu_user> I have already done it several times
<xubuntu_user> I put USB stick in
<xubuntu_user> it asks for time
<xubuntu_user> time zone
<xubuntu_user> it asks for keyboard layout
<xubuntu_user> it asks for available space
<xubuntu_user> and then it installs
<xubuntu_user> It doesn't ask me about grub settings
<xubuntu_user> it doesn;t ask me to load using USB stick or hard drive
<holstein> xubuntu_user: i download an iso.. i format the entire drive with gparted to fat32... i use unetbootin to make the stick.. i install answering the questions you typed and it just works
<holstein> xubuntu_user: the alternate iso asks.. the line one doesnt
<holstein> xubuntu_user: the live one is a bit more automated and usually just works
<holstein> xubuntu_user: is there more than one partition on the installer usb stick?
<xubuntu_user> the partition is on my hard drive
<xubuntu_user> but it is using all of the hard drive
<holstein> xubuntu_user: the usb stick you are using as the installation media
<holstein> xubuntu_user: is there more than one partition on it?
<xubuntu_user> it is just a usb stip
<xubuntu_user> stick
<xubuntu_user> 8gb
<holstein> xubuntu_user: correct
<holstein> xubuntu_user: is there just one partition on it?
<xubuntu_user> yes
<holstein> xubuntu_user: fat32? what did you make the installer with?
<holstein> unetbootin?
<xubuntu_user> it is not letting me unmount the USB stick
<xubuntu_user> no
<xubuntu_user> the other one
<holstein> xubuntu_user: what is "it"
<xubuntu_user> the computer
<holstein> xubuntu_user: so, you have not installed?
<holstein> xubuntu_user: the stick is not working fo the installation?
<xubuntu_user> installed what?
<xubuntu_user> installation of what?
<xubuntu_user> I already told you
<xubuntu_user> I installed Xubuntu
<holstein> xubuntu_user: whatever is on the usb stick.. im assuming xubuntu 12.10?
<xubuntu_user> but it won't load unless I use a usb stick
<xubuntu_user> yes
<xubuntu_user> I already told you a thousand times
<xubuntu_user> it installed xubuntu
<holstein> xubuntu_user: simpler answers please
<xubuntu_user> but it will not load
<holstein> xubuntu_user: relax please
<xubuntu_user> unless I use a usb stick
<holstein> xubuntu_user: i realise you are frustrated.. but we are volunteers
<holstein> xubuntu_user: im going to ask you a few questions and i want yes or no.. ok?
<xubuntu_user> if I could just get it to install to the hard drive then I can do what I need to do on it
<xubuntu_user> it is wasting my week trying to figure this out
<xubuntu_user> the programmers of linux can do all the other stuff
<holstein> xubuntu_user: and i understand you are frustrated
<xubuntu_user> but they can;t make it install to hard drive by default?
<xubuntu_user> I can't believe that
<holstein> xubuntu_user: but what you need to understand is, you have a configuration issue
<holstein> xubuntu_user: i routinely install from USB in 8 minutes
<holstein> and i will show you how... will you answer yes or no?
<holstein> xubuntu_user: you need to let go of your frustration now.. i didnt code any of this
<xubuntu_user> type out the steps
<holstein> xubuntu_user: its not tech support.. im not getting paid.. im just a friendly face in a channel trying to help? ok?
<xubuntu_user> I will try others online
<xubuntu_user> ok
<holstein> xubuntu_user: will you answer yes or no?
<xubuntu_user> stop with the mumbo jumbo
<xubuntu_user> yes or no to what?
<holstein> xubuntu_user: i assure you this is not mumbo jumbo
<holstein> xubuntu_user: i would like to ask you questions.. and you say yes or no... ok?
<holstein> to help determine the cause of the issue you are experiencing
<holstein> well, i'll start. you downloaded the live xubuntu 12.10 iso, correct?
<holstein> you can answer yes or no...
<holstein> if your answer is "i dont know", thats fine.. we'll determine what you downloaded
<xubuntu_user> I got 12.04 to usb
<xubuntu_user> it shows a grub on this netbook
<holstein> xubuntu_user: you downloaded the xubuntu 12.04 live iso? correct?
<xubuntu_user> but not on the desktop I have problems with
<xubuntu_user> yes, if that is the one you get for a usb
<xubuntu_user> usb install
<xubuntu_user> i followed the directions from the ubuntu site
<xubuntu_user> just as it is listed
<holstein> xubuntu_user: you can install 12.04, 12.10, or any *buntu from USB.. check and see what iso you downloaded
<holstein> it'll say in the label... 12.10, or 12.04
<xubuntu_user> that is irrelevant info
<xubuntu_user> I already told you
<xubuntu_user> I got 12.04
<xubuntu_user> the issue at hand is the grub
<xubuntu_user> and usb stick being needed to load
<holstein> xubuntu_user: you actually said "if that is the one you get for a usb", and its not
<xubuntu_user> ok
<xubuntu_user> then I didn't get it
<xubuntu_user> so what?
<xubuntu_user> the point is I got something
<holstein> xubuntu_user: didnt get what?
<xubuntu_user> or else xubuntu wouldn't have loaded at all
<xubuntu_user> I already told you
<xubuntu_user> are you stupid?
<xubuntu_user> are you a bot?
<xubuntu_user> is this a robot reply?
<holstein> xubuntu_user: im just trying to determine what media you used to install from and what operating system you are using
<xubuntu_user> or am I communicating with a human?
<xubuntu_user> that was fast typing
<xubuntu_user> so I surmise you are not a human on the other end
<xubuntu368> xfce 4.10 officially available for 12.04 or only via external PPA's?
<xubuntu368> Patience is a virtue... posses it if you can...
<baizon> xubuntu368: ppa
<xubuntu368> baizon: thanks... so no plans for backports
<xubuntu368> ?
<baizon> dont think so
<xubuntu368> k
<Carlinhos> Is there a way to change my user's real name? When I change it in "Users and Groups" it always reverts back to the original.
<baizon> Carlinhos: try with "chfn"
<Carlinhos> baizon:  sudo chfn -f "First Last" <username> seems to have worked, thanks!
<baizon> np
<xubuntu526> hi
<xubuntu526> anyone can help me. i lose my password on xubuntu
<baizon> xubuntu526: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword
<xubuntu526> thanks baizon. now i try!
<baizon> ok
<nikolam> it is strange how whole system waits to bring up network interface and meanwhile I can not use text consoles
<nikolam> I had one install where it waited forever actually
<well_laid_lawn> static ip address can speed things up some
<Marzathah> is there a way to open Xfce Notes with the keyboard?
<well_laid_lawn> Marzathah: you can set a keyboard shortcut for that
<well_laid_lawn> I don't think it comes standard
<Marzathah> dunno how to do it, esp. when once the app is started and it is the panel
<well_laid_lawn> I've never used notes but there's some blogs about it
<well_laid_lawn> Marzathah: this might help - http://mail.xfce.org/pipermail/xfce/2011-October/029257.html
<nikolam> I set up static network on a machine upon basic install without GUI. Now when I installed xubuntu-desktop, Network can not be configured in GUI.
<nikolam> e.g. interface got some 169* adress range from DHCP I don't know where he got it from.
<nikolam> maybe that't ISP private
<nikolam> also ifup/ifdown and ifconfig <interface> up/down seems that have no effect when changing /etc/network/interfaces manually, until restart ...
<well_laid_lawn> <nikolam> I set up static network on a machine upon basic install without GUI.
<well_laid_lawn> what does that entail?
<well_laid_lawn> you edited /etc/network/interfaces?
<nikolam> well_laid_lawn, I suppose ubuntu-minimal, it was from alternate 12.04 install with deselected xubuntu-desktop
<nikolam> yes, I edited it to be able to have network upon install. and added route and resolv.conf
<well_laid_lawn> k
<nikolam> since dhcp never works upon fresh install..
<nikolam> and after adding GUI I have no network with DHCP again
<well_laid_lawn> are those files the same or has something overwritten them ?
<nikolam> well_laid_lawn, please restate your question
<well_laid_lawn> nikolam: have those network files changed since you installed the gui ?
<nikolam> I am changing them right now to be able to have a network working
<nikolam> yes I also changed them upon GUI install to make DHCP work and deselected static setup in interfaces
<well_laid_lawn> is networkmanager running?
<well_laid_lawn> ps aux | grep -i net
<nikolam> you think that bricked GUI?
<nikolam> I now already set up static again manually.
<well_laid_lawn> something changed the network settings
<nikolam> and yes, again no ip interface up on reboot...
<well_laid_lawn> sounds like something to manage the network is started
<nikolam> well I changed them and it only works when I set up all the bits manually. Remember, NO network working upon minimal install . nicht
<nikolam> i don't know what that would be on wresh minimal install with no gui
<nikolam> I can only guess it is by design for ubuntu in general for minimal install, not to have working dhcp upon reboot
<nikolam> upon fresh install
<well_laid_lawn> can you paste your /etc/network/interfaces file ?
<well_laid_lawn> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<nikolam> well_laid_lawn, I just adied it. It owrked for net upon fresh install
<nikolam> edited it.
<well_laid_lawn> so it's all good then ?
<well_laid_lawn> ok then :)
<nikolam> yes and answer to your question for ps aux | grep -i net , is that I only have network monitor started in panel that I added (since also it did not see second wlan0 interface untill reboot, too.)
<well_laid_lawn> cheers
<nikolam> I guess Ubuntu assign 169* address range to unconfigured interfaces. ... I see wlan even have static route added I did not put there
<nikolam> and now to re-test all installed packages...
<well_laid_lawn> heh luck
<well_laid_lawn> ;)
<nikolam> Maybe xubuntu-desktop does not have dependency on network manager, or any changes to interfaces stop it from working?
<nikolam> hm network-manager IS installed..
<nikolam> and nm-applet IS runnign, just not displaying itself...
<well_laid_lawn> I thought there was something else setting the network
<well_laid_lawn> you sound like you know what you're doing
<nikolam> how do you think it would be a good way to re-check all installed packages and their files for checksums? I used debsums -acl and it found binutils and miscfiles that I did aptitude reinstall.
<xubuntu576> Hello all is there a way to get better support with AMD drivers?
<xubuntu576> My windows lags when i drag them any ideas for preformence
<v1adimir> settings manager - window manager - advanced - hide contents when resizing would be my suggestion
<xubuntu576> ook i am installing right now
<v1adimir> avoids a lot of not needed stress :)
<v1adimir> xubuntu576: there's nothing to install, should be there
<v1adimir> *already
<xubuntu576> when i am done ill pop back on here also I feel that AMD drivers dont do a whole lot
<xubuntu576> I am installing Zubuntu 12.10 right now
<xubuntu576> xubuntu
<xubuntu576> sorry
<v1adimir> upgrading?
<xubuntu576> nope
<xubuntu576> full
<v1adimir> but have you had 12.04 before?
<xubuntu576> i donwloaded it and burned it from scratch
<xubuntu576> yes
<xubuntu576> but very laggy
<v1adimir> you might not like 12.10, just a friendly warning :S
<xubuntu576> I am hoping this will fix it
<xubuntu576> so fare i ahve had bad luck with every distro
<v1adimir> it will preform the same as the livecd
<xubuntu576> well is there any tweaks
<xubuntu576> like there has to be somthing
<xubuntu576> i have tried alow of distros and nothing is preforming right
<v1adimir> there's the new(er) kernel and a bunch of stuff, but many things are broken
<xubuntu576> all lag
<xubuntu576> whats broken
<xubuntu576> Lubuntu has issues as well
<xubuntu576> I have noticed all the new 12.10 releases are bad
<v1adimir> it's just not LTS that's why probably
<xubuntu576> whats LTS have to do with you Ubuntu make quality Distro
<xubuntu576> i mean ubuntu not you sorry
<v1adimir> if I knew exactly, I wouldn't have said probably :D
<xubuntu576> Well quality should not change the way the site shows how good it is looks like I would be sold on installing now from what you said makes me not wanna run it now lol
<v1adimir> it's the 2 notable issues from http://xubuntu.org/news/12-10-release/
<xubuntu576> casue i had issues from Lubuntu and that was upgrading
<v1adimir> and then there will be stuff not installed by default that was there in 12.04 on fresh install (even on upgrade)
<xubuntu576>      The messaging indicator is not available for 12.10     Duplicated partitions might be shown at Thunar sidebar and the desktop
<xubuntu576> thats what you mean
<xubuntu576> right
<v1adimir> yeah, but everything is reflected on the livecd/usb - if you still have / don't have problems when running it - your system, once installed, should be equal to it almost exactly
<v1adimir> i mean except for boot time if using the cd for example
<xubuntu576> so what ya saying is if i have issues with preformence then no pont in running it
<v1adimir> if the livecd gives you grief, it is what it is :(
<xubuntu576> all i have is laggy windows since 12.04
<xubuntu576> thats what it is for all ditros right
<v1adimir> unless you're really missing something, like if you have older hardware and you need a particular driver
<xubuntu576> so LTS or not still a problem
<xubuntu576> i have HD5770
<v1adimir> so what do you mean by lagging, just choppy edges when moving?
<xubuntu576> but AMD Drivers make my system lag more
<xubuntu576> and laggy what I mean is the windows jitter across my screen and seems like its teleporting
<xubuntu576> the windows lags when moving it
<v1adimir> not sure if it's so severe for me, but on the GTS 450 i get a lot of that
<xubuntu576> whats casuing this
<xubuntu576> this happens on every distro
<xubuntu576> dont matter what desktop
<v1adimir> no idea, it's syncing from the X server
<xubuntu576> thas why I stoped 12.04
<v1adimir> but i just hide the contents when moving and don't worry about putting compiz or doing anything like that
<v1adimir> and it's fine :)
<xubuntu576> XFCE was the best untill it started messing up and lagging
<xubuntu576> what you mean hide contents
<xubuntu576> ill brb need to restart
<xubuntu576> this is a fresh install
<v1adimir> the setting in window manager
<xubuntu576> will you be here when i get back
<v1adimir> gotta run :(
<xubuntu576> what setting is it
<xubuntu576> before you go
<v1adimir> settings manager - window manager - advanced tab towards the bottom
<xubuntu576> ok
<kidx> thanks
<xubuntu432> hello baby
<xubuntu432> i ave yur wolf
<xubuntu432> shuck shuck
<v1adimir> xubuntu303: managed to install?
<xubuntu303> hey there.. a smb-thunar pro out here? *g
<xubuntu303> and a littelbit of configuration so far :)
<v1adimir> any difference?
<xubuntu303> well, i run a win/mac single hd "wannabe nas" here, two pc's with xubuntu - if i access a nas folder from one of those xubuntu pcs with thunar, the network-tab of thunar disapears - i can mount the other paths of the nas with gigolo..
<xubuntu303> (disapears at the other pc)
<xubuntu303> thinks because using the same username..?
<v1adimir> hm
<v1adimir> no idea :))
<xubuntu303> kinda strange that the whole network tab in thunar disapers.. dunno
<xubuntu669> interessant tout cela
<v1adimir> xubuntu669: what's your online connection, xDSL maybe?.. have you noticed that: sudo apt-get update needs the keys added manually now?
<v1adimir> *for any PPAs that you might have
<v1adimir> if you come across it, it's simple: http://en.kioskea.net/faq/809-debian-apt-get-no-pubkey-gpg-error && they key(s) are listed on the PPA
<v1adimir> oops :s
<Guest40870> Hello everyone, this is trivial I know but how to change the mouse cursor to black :) ?
<TheSheep> Guest40870: settings manager -> mouse and touchpad -> theme
<Guest40870> Thanks. Do I need to restart in order to see the changes?
<Guest40870> Because Nothing still changed!
<TheSheep> no
<TheSheep> works for me
<Guest40870> when I rollover something clickable the black cursor shows.
<Guest40870> but in the default state it's still white!
<TheSheep> Guest40870:the applications that are running laready might still display old mouse cursor
<Guest40870> Yeah, that's it. Thanks a lot, TheSheep
<subman> I'm trying to use Pidgin to connect to a jabber server but I keep getting the error "Server does not use any supported authentication method".  Running on Xubuntu 12.04 and Pidgin version 2.10.3
<unrar> ohaio
<Guest94966> Hello everyone. Eclipse IDE launcher icon is too large!
<Guest94966> any idea how to fix that?
<GridCube> Guest94966, care to share a screenshot?
<Guest94966> I'm sorry I
<Guest94966> I'm a newbite to IRC stuff
<Guest94966> how to post images here?
<GridCube> !imagebin
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<Guest94966> Ok.
<Guest94966> I took the screenshot with prt scr. How to paste and save it to a file!
<Guest94966> I don't have but gThumb graphics application
<Guest94966> GridCube
<GridCube> Guest94966, when you press prt scr a pop up opens that asks you where to save the picture
<Guest94966> GridCube, that didn't happen!
<GridCube> you can open the screen shot program from the menu applications > Accesories > screenshot utility
<GridCube> Guest94966, did you had a menu clicked while pressing prntscrn?
<Guest94966> GridCube, oh yes the Applications Menu where the icon is located
<Guest94966> it's true it shows the pop up when not clicked
<GridCube> yep, thats a desing flaw
<GridCube> not a bug though
<Guest94966> GridCube, do you know where can I change this icon size. It's annoying :D
<GridCube> Guest94966, i dont understand your problem, thats why im asking for a screenshot :)
<GridCube> you can use the program from the menu, give it a delay of a few seconds and go to the place in the menus you need to show us
<Guest94966> I'll just add it to the desktop panel
<Guest94966> GridCube, there you go http://imagebin.org/235367
<GridCube> oh... wooow
<GridCube> D:
<Guest94966> :D
<GridCube> thats a huge icon
<Guest94966> that's the tooltip though
<Guest94966> but the icon is still huge :)\
<GridCube> yeah, i understand the picture
<GridCube> thats a standard xfce panel correct? the one that cames with standard xubuntu, and you just changed the apps in it
<Guest94966> yeah
<GridCube> so you can go al rigth clic the icon, go to Configurations > Pencil Icon > clic on the ICON next to the word Icon
<GridCube> and choose any other icon you wish
<GridCube> you can get a png from google images
<Guest94966> GridCube, does this gThumb allow image resizing?
<GridCube> this one for example http://icons.iconarchive.com/icons/franksouza183/fs/512/Apps-eclipse-icon.png
<GridCube> Guest94966, if you open an image on gThumb on the side at the top, there is a Pallet icon
<GridCube> there you have a lot of edition tools
<GridCube> Guest94966, http://i.imgur.com/BPTwX.png
<Guest94966> GridCube, thanks man I'm bothering you with just trivial stuff :)
<GridCube> :) dont worry
<Guest94966> one last question, After resizing when I try to save, "Could not find a suitable module to save the image as "image/x-xpixmap" appears
<GridCube> have you added the .png at the end of the file name?
<Guest94966> GridCube, xpm yes.
<GridCube> xpm?
<GridCube> dunno about xpm
<GridCube> let me check
<GridCube> i dont see xpm among the supported filetypes
<GridCube> see at the bottom of the save dialog? it says to you the formats it knows how to save to
<GridCube> tiff, tga, png and jpg only
<Guest94966> also Error opening file '/opt/eclipse/icon.png': Permission denied
<GridCube> because you cant save to that location
<GridCube> its not own by your user, its own by root
<GridCube> save it to your Images folder
<Guest94966> and then copy it to the /opt folder?
<GridCube> why for?
<GridCube> you just want to use it on that icon
<GridCube> you could do that if you really wanted to, i dont see a reason though
<Guest94966> I mean the configs of eclipse uses the icon from this specific place
<Guest94966> so I wanted to replace the new resized image with the old one
<GridCube> i always have a folder in my ~/Images named DockIcons, and i take my icons from there
<Guest94966> aha but that won't fix the icon in the Applications Menu :)
<Guest94966> just the desktop panel
<GridCube> no... you can edit the menu aswel
<GridCube> and if you update the program your fix will be overwrited
<GridCube> http://i.imgur.com/icC64.png
<Guest94966> GridCube, thanks a lot :)
<GridCube> dont worry :)
<deebo> when i add a program to the top panel, it doesn't properly scale the 64x64 icon
<deebo> something i can do to fix this? currently its only showing a part of the icon
<Guest69892> Guys I'm having an issue with the mouse pointer. I changed it to DMZ (black)
<Guest69892> but whenever I reboot it's turned back to white
<Guest69892> though it's black in the settings
<GridCube> deebo, care to pass a screenshot?
<milen8204> hello I tried to install an application and received that massage: http://pastie.org/5357321
<milen8204> anyone could help ?
<deebo> GridCube: http://i.imgur.com/2sLMV.png
<GridCube> ok
<GridCube> thanks
<GridCube> ochosi, ping
<GridCube> deebo, you could choose an smaller icon for it, choose one from google images
<deebo> GridCube: not really a solution :)
<GridCube> deebo, i know, but you are not the first today to come with this issue
<deebo> when i hover over the launcher, the tooltip also has a 128x128 icon instead of a scaled one :P
<GridCube> http://imagebin.org/235367 see, this one was earlier today
<deebo> GridCube: the file manager icon seems properly scaled tho, wonder if its about the format or some weeeeeird bug
<deebo> yeah heh, thats even the same program more or less
<GridCube> deebo, i would not know, please check if that icon is in xpm format?
<deebo> yeah its xpm
<GridCube> mmmhm... same format
<GridCube> could you please make a bug report?
<deebo> sure, wheres the tracker
<GridCube> deebo, from any terminal write ubuntu-bug xfce4-panel
<deebo> oh cool
<GridCube> and it will create a bug report for it and send it to launchpad, you need a launchapd account though
<mahmoud_> my black mouse cursor doesn't want to appear.
<mahmoud_> why it's still white?
<mahmoud_> Hellooo. The black cursor is critical for me lol
<xubuntu486> What is the difference between Ubuntu and Xubuntu ??
<bpuzzled> xubuntu486: the set of packages installed.  that's all.
<bpuzzled> (i.e. the software the comes installed by default.)
<xubuntu486> I had Ubuntu and converted it to Xubuntu
<xubuntu486> And now I have both of them available
<xubuntu486>  But my PC takes long time to start
<xubuntu486> How to remove Unnecessary files ??
<xubuntu486> A tool like AVG PC Tune up for windows
<xubuntu486> Any one here ??
<xubuntu486> Um a gaaaaaay !!
<xubuntu486> See my ass on your dick
<xubuntu486> Linux already sucks
<xubuntu486> Windows 8 pro is better
<deebo> well that turned weird quickly
<mahmoud_> lol
<GridCube> mahmoud_, see faq 8: http://xubuntu.org/news/faq-1110-oneiric/
<mahmoud_> GridCube, ok I ran chmod +x ~/.Xdefaults
<mahmoud_> nothing change yet :(
<bpuzzled> heh
<bpuzzled> maybe xubuntu486 should have been using edubuntu.
<GridCube> deebo, :) have you made the bug report? do you have a number?
<Guest33671> If anyone has a problem with changing their mouse cursor.
<Guest33671> That worked
<deebo> GridCube: not yet
<Guest33671> http://askubuntu.com/questions/126491/how-do-i-change-the-cursor-and-its-size
<Guest33671> I've just installed tomcat7 using terminal 'apt-get install...'
<Guest33671> where it should be located?
<Guest33671> on the disk drive?
<Guest33671> aha
<Guest33671> usr/share/
<Guest33671> ana Java developers out there?
<Guest33671> any**
<deebo> dont install tomcat using apt-get, get the binary from tomcat.apache.org
<deebo> its overconfigured on debian/ubuntu
<deebo> impossible to use for development
<Guest33671> ok so now I shall removed what I installed and re-install again from tomcat webste?
<deebo> yes
<Guest33671> ok
<Guest33671> deebo, does Tomcat7 go well with Java EE 5 or it's irrelevant?
<deebo> tomcat7 is the first one with servlet 3.0 spec implemented
<deebo> you should know, shouldnt you :P
<Guest33671> yeah I should. Java EE 6 :D ?
<xubuntu365> hi, anyone know how to get the wireless to stop shutting down
<xubuntu365> I have an ASUS USB13N dongle
<xubuntu365> stayes connected for a little while then requires I restart it
<markyb86> hello. if i show you this picture http://i.imgur.com/GAAVJ.png can anyone tell me what might be causing my font to do this? xubuntu 12.10 32bit. i have ubuntu with xfce on another laptop with no issue, and xubuntu x64 on desktop also without issue.
<delta> hi
<markyb86> must have been anti-aliasing
<delta> hi
#xubuntu 2012-11-11
<rlaager> I'd imagine this is a FAQ, but my Googling isn't finding me anything that works. I'm switching from GNOME to XFCE, but I'd like to use nautilus instead of thunar as my file manager (because thunar doesn't respect .hidden files). I've changed it in the "Preferred Applications" section of the Settings Manager, but no luck.
<ball> hello GridCube
<GridCube> hi
<GridCube> :)
<GridCube> rlaager, what do you mean by "(because thunar doesn't respect .hidden files)"?
<rlaager> GridCube: If you have a file named .hidden with a list of files/directories in it, Nautilus will hide those folders (in addition to the normal behavior of hiding files whose names start with "."). Thunar does not do that.
<GridCube> rlaager, oh, i see
<GridCube> never heard of that, sorry.
<rlaager> It seems the issue is that Thunar is still managing my desktop. So when I click on a folder there, it opens within that Thunar process, even though my setting is to use Nautilus.
<GridCube> you could simple purge thunar
<rlaager> It seems that if I give up on the idea of a desktop and stick a launcher in my panel, I can get more-or-less what I want.
<GridCube> what is that you want?
<GridCube> oh, you want not using thunar as the default exo-open for directories
<ball> I like Thunar, me.
<GridCube> rlaager, you should edit it here: http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/capturadepantalla-101112-214407.php
<ball> I've just discovered "Emblems"
<GridCube> haha, they been there since like forever, never found a reason to use them though
<ball> I just put a "Music" emblem on my daughter's jTunes folder.
<adnanh> ball, hahaha :)
<adnanh> rlaager
<adnanh> try adding FileManger=nautilus to the ~/.config/xfce4/helpers.rc file
<adnanh> FileManager=
<adnanh> do not copy that line, it's got a typo xD
<xubuntu984> hi
<xubuntu984> anybody active there?
<xubuntu984> need some help regarding installation
<xubuntu518> hey, anyone know how to re-enable hibernation?
<raytray> xubuntu984, what about?
<raytray> xubuntu518, settings->power manager not able to help you?
<xubuntu984> well it is about the reinstall option im getting some errors
<xubuntu518> i've got an old thinkpad r61 that hibernated fine in 12.04 and am willing to bet that hibernate will work fine
<xubuntu518> hibernate is greyed out.
<xubuntu518> *buntu 12.04 hibernation was disabled across the board, but could be re enabled
<xubuntu518> the magic to get it working in 12.04 doesn't seem to work in 12.10
<raytray> By magic, xubuntu518, do you mean http://askubuntu.com/questions/94754/how-to-enable-hibernation ?
<xubuntu984> im getting alot of ubiquity: warning: root:cant add "insert package name" (E: unable to correct  problems, you have held brocken packages)
<xubuntu518> yes.
<xubuntu518> thanks  btw raytray.
<xubuntu984> sorry for typos
<raytray> Sorry can't really help either of you in that case, perhaps someone more knowledgable will see it then.
<xubuntu518> eh, looks like theres a fix on launchpad, brb
<xubuntu984> i just wanna know if the reinstall option has trouble in generally or not
<raytray> I do not believe it does. How are you trying to reinstall btw?
<xubuntu984> from the downloaded iso wich i burned on a cd
<xubuntu984> i just thought it might have some known issues
<xubuntu270> back oops pushed the wrog button
<xubuntu270> so im waiting now actually and will see what will happen, but itkeeps telling me
<xubuntu270> about 10 mins restoring previously installed packages
<xubuntu518> raytray that link did, work.  Either i missed something in the copy&paste or the config file needed a hard return at the EOF.
<xubuntu518> thanks!
<raytray> xubuntu270, if you get to a stage where you are able to login, I woudl suggest running the command sudo apt-get install -f
<abnormalcy> hi, im trying to run xubuntu from my laptop but cant seem to see the load screen until after gui is started
<abnormalcy> can someone help me type blind, i just want to run with toram option
<abnormalcy> i thought it used to be f6 to enter boot options, then hit [end] to begin typing at end of kernel boot line, but i cant seem to get it working now
<abnormalcy> load screen just not working with my laptops display modes at all
<Guest33671> how to know what's using a certain port number?
<Guest33671> deebo, how to know what's using a certain port number?
<deebo> netstat
<Guest33671>  I can't run a web project from Eclipse.
<Guest33671> I get that error
<Guest33671> Several ports (8005, 8009) required by Tomcat v7.0 Server at localhost are already in use. The server may already be running in another process, or a system process may be using the port. To start this server you will need to stop the other process or change the port number(s).
<Guest33671> I changed 8080 to 8181
<Guest33671> but still getting the error for 8005 and 8009
<adnanh> Guest15310, try netstat -la |grep 8005
<adnanh> and netstat -la |grep 8009
<chris_> Hi guys, can someone tell me how to remove only one package from the system, not all included in xubuntu-desktop? I think it's something related with meta packages but can't understant it. Where I can find the meta package for Xubuntu and remove it? Thanks in advance :]
<Guest15310> adnanh, "tcp6       0      0 localhost:8005          [::]:*                  LISTEN "  showed up. What does it mean?
<adnanh> well it means something is listening on it haha
<adnanh> ok now
<adnanh> try netstat -tulpn |grep 8005
<adnanh> and copy me output
<adnanh> if it gives you error try sudo netstat -tulpn |grep 8005
<adnanh> Guest15310 :)
<adnanh> chris_ which package are you trying to remove
<adnanh> Guest15310 are you still here?
<lancest> Looking for keyboard help enabling sound, fwd etc
<c2tarun> is there anyway of splitting thunar in two different destinations so I can copy from one place to other easily?
<knome> c2tarun, open a new window
<c2tarun> knome, :(
<c2tarun> the only thing I missed in xubuntu is file browser is little less in features (very fast though but little less)
<c2tarun> knome, can you suggest me some light and fast file browser with splitting feature?
<c2tarun> and is there any way of making it default?
<knome> i suppose pcmanfm. and apps menu -> (settings ->) settings manager -> preferred applications -> tab utilities
<c2tarun> knome, great :) thanks a lot
<lancest> Howto get keyboard (volume,fwd,stop,etc) working for sound indicator & Gmusicbrowser anyone?
<c2tarun> lancest, go to settings editor
<c2tarun> lancest, then in xfce4-mixer change the value of active card to PlaybackBuiltinAudioAnalogStereoPulseAudioMixer
<c2tarun> lancest, as soon as you'll save it your sound driver might crash, reboot your machine then it'll work
<c2tarun> lancest, please let me know if it does.
<baizon> for me that worked: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1350255/
<adnanh> c2tarun, you could try tux commander if you want something like midnight commander :)
<baizon> i recommend double commander
<adnanh> :)
<baizon> using it by myself
<lancest> Ok gonna try
<xubuntu154> hi all
<tomatopotato> is there a way to make a radeon x1950 pro 256mb work with xubuntu+ acceleration
<baizon> !hi | tomatopotato
<ubottu> tomatopotato: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<adnanh> tomatopotato, what version of xubuntu do you have?
<tomatopotato> 12.10
<tomatopotato> i did all the updates first
<baizon> tomatopotato: kernel 3.7 got a nice boost for ati
<tomatopotato> when i install for example mesa tools and check glxinfo it says dri enabled but, when i try for example a 3d accelerated game it shows nothing, also glxgears does not show anything
<adnanh> hmm did you try installing catalyst drivers from amd
<tomatopotato> 3.7 ? is it in the ubuntu software center available or would ihave to compile it bymyself?
<tomatopotato>  yes adnanh, i tryed those from the website downloaded it and tryed to install but the install fails
<adnanh> what does the fail message say
<baizon> tomatopotato: you would have to wait until ubuntu 13.04
<tomatopotato> something about it cant extract th file
<tomatopotato> thx baizon, whats the schedule for 13.04? is it april?
<baizon> yes
<adnanh> you tried these drivers? http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Legacy/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx
<adnanh> oops
<adnanh> meant these http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx
<tomatopotato> yes exatly that one
<tomatopotato> sorry for typos
<tomatopotato> i tried also to download it a few times couse i thought the file might be damadged
<adnanh> how did you try to install it
<adnanh> did you run it as normal user or super user
<baizon> amd doesnt support older graphic cards
<tomatopotato> and when i install the drivers from the ubuntu software center, after restart the system wont boot into xface
<baizon> i mean the legacy one
<tomatopotato> adnanh i triedboth, the same problem happens
<adnanh> ok, try checking this guide out http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Quantal_Installation_Guide
<adnanh> make sure to check is your card supported
<adnanh> and what can you do if it's not
<tomatopotato> thnx ill take a look
<tomatopotato> btw i tried also that xorg edger method
<adnanh> I think your gfx is probably not supported by proprietary driver (mine was on 12.04 but in 12.10 is not anymore xD)
<adnanh> but the opensource driver is still better than nothing
<tomatopotato> i wonder why they drop support for older gfx cards
<adnanh> well they say they want to focus on new stuff rather than legacy
<adnanh> I just say they want us to buy new gfxes :P
<tomatopotato> i completely agree
<tomatopotato> what is the problem with my old card anyway?
<adnanh> it's not getting them any new money :P
<adnanh> I have to go now
<adnanh> good luck with that
<tomatopotato> thx alot,
<c2tarun> when I installed krusader I got message of 60MB will be downloaded and 205 MB will be used. When I am doing 'sudo apt-get remove --purge krusader' I am getting that only 11.7MB will be freed, why?
<tomatopotato> i guess it is not removing the dependencies
<c2tarun> tomatopotato, so after purging I should run sudo apt-get autoremove and then it'll free 205MB's?
<tomatopotato> i guess it depends
<c2tarun> tomatopotato, yup :) it worked thanks
<c2tarun> tomatopotato, depends on what?
<tomatopotato> if the packages are used for other applicationsthen they will not be removed
<c2tarun> yeah
<baizon> c2tarun: all Qt dependencies will stay
<baizon> i mean not all but some of them
<c2tarun> baizon, yup, but most of them are removed, I got message of 214 MBs will be free
<baizon> nice
<tomatopotato> btw. is there a way to extrakt the .ron file from the ati catalyst file on the website?
<tomatopotato> oops mean .run
<tomatopotato> c2tarun did you run the autoremove?
<baizon> tomatopotato: yes make it runable and run
<c2tarun> tomatopotato, yeah just did few minutes back. it worked
<tomatopotato> yes but the script seems not to be able to exectute correctly under xubuntu 12.10
<tomatopotato> c2tarun, so... problem solved?
<c2tarun> tomatopotato, yup :)
<tomatopotato> se you solved it by yourself :)
<c2tarun> nope, I asked you few minutes back and you told. you just forgot ;)
<c2tarun> tomatopotato, ^^
<tomatopotato> but you said to exectute autoremove
<tomatopotato> anyway im glad its solved lol
<c2tarun> :)
<tomatopotato> is there a way to edit a .run file?
<tomatopotato> it seems like there is a path problem and thats why it will not extract on xubuntu 12.10
<knome> if it's a text-file, then just open it in any text editor
<knome> if it's binary, no, you can't edit it
<tomatopotato> its a binary
<tomatopotato> im talking about the ati driver from the official amd website
<knome> you can't edit it.
<tomatopotato>  can i extract the .run file?
<tomatopotato> i mean in a different way
<knome> read the instructions from ati site, but i believe not.
<tomatopotato> this is the error msg i get when i try to execute it
<knome> if it's multiline, use !pastebin
<knome> !pastebin | tomatopotato
<ubottu> tomatopotato: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tomatopotato> http://pastebin.com/kSSBCyyv here the error
<c2tarun> is installing heavy applications like, digikam/GwenView/Krusader going to affect startup time of xubuntu? (none of them are in list of startup applications)
<tomatopotato> c2tarun, i think it should not affect it, but i might be wrong
<c2tarun> tomatopotato, hmm... I thought same. Can anyone else confirm?
<tomatopotato> i guess it depends if thy need some additional services
<c2tarun> I really love the way in which xubuntu starts in figuratively no time. I dont want to slow it, but ristretto is not that good, I am trying GwenView (few months back when I was using Kubuntu, this worked great)
<knome> c2tarun, only the application startup time should be longer, except if the applications make the system load something on boot
<c2tarun> there is also one more thing Xubuntu need to fix :( I installed GwenView and its neither in Graphics nor in Applications
<c2tarun> Accessories**
<TheSheep> !bugs | c2tarun
<ubottu> c2tarun: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<c2tarun> TheSheep, thanks :) I'll surely do it.
<tomatopotato> c2tarun, you can fix that  manually
<c2tarun> tomatopotato, yeah I can and I'll surely do :) but this feature worked for other apps like clementine and deluge and chromium
<tomatopotato> i guess it depends on the package if the entry is correct
<tomatopotato> then again some ppl might see gwenview as an acsessory
<c2tarun> yeah, it is little bit confusing so I looked at both places :)
<c2tarun> tomatopotato, do you know from where can I edit that menu to put GwenView at right place?
<tomatopotato> i guess you could always do it with the terminal go to /usr/share/acsessories and move the application to te menu you would like to
<tomatopotato> or is it ~/Applications/acsessorie?
<tomatopotato> or is it ~/Applications/acsessories?
<c2tarun> tomatopotato, I couldn't find accessories anywhere :(
<tomatopotato> hrmm
<c2tarun> let me google it
<tomatopotato> might have an other name or might be a file with the path entered
<c2tarun> tomatopotato, yup got that :) http://en.kioskea.net/faq/3499-xubuntu-modifying-the-applications-menu#modifying-the-menu
<tomatopotato> ah just find the file (xxx.desktop) in applications an then edit it with vi or whatever you like
<c2tarun> tomatopotato, I dont know which file I am looking for :( that gxine.desktop file is not there.
<c2tarun> tomatopotato, do I have to create on .desktop file for gwenview?
<tomatopotato> if its not in there, then yes
 * c2tarun trying
<tomatopotato> you can just take the .desktop file from a different application, duplicate and rename it and then edit
<c2tarun> tomatopotato, Yup I copied file for ristretto
<c2tarun> tomatopotato, it worked :)
<c2tarun> thanks
<tomatopotato> yw
<tomatopotato> in the meanwhile i managed to extract the binary .run file
<tomatopotato> so any idea how i would aproach to install the driver manually?
<c2tarun> tomatopotato, what driver are you trying to install?
<tomatopotato> im trying to make my x1950 to run with dri 3d acceleration
<tomatopotato> radeon PCIe gfx
<tomatopotato> the interesting thin is, since they started to try and automate many things in linux, things started to break down on many distros,
<tomatopotato> also xorg was way easier to configure 7 years ago, well at least for me lol
<tomatopotato> is there anything else i could help maybe with c2tarun?
<c2tarun> tomatopotato, nope it worked fine :) thanks
<tomatopotato> gich
<tomatopotato> btw is there a way to remove nepomuk compeletely without breaking anything?
<JMS32> Hello.  How to load kernel module with parameters in every boot?
<tomatopotato> make a script
<JMS32> tomatopotato, And where it must be for correct working?
<JMS32> (i'm need sudo rmmod, sudo modprobe inside)
<tomatopotato> depends on when it should be executed
<tomatopotato> you must see in wich runlevel usually you would need this
<JMS32> Early is better
<tomatopotato> you must see when the dependencies are loaded (if any)
<tomatopotato> but maybe there is a different approach
<tomatopotato> i might be wrong all along
<JMS32> Hm.... How to see this?
<tomatopotato> what do you want to do
<tomatopotato> maybe its easier if i understan what you want to achive
<JMS32> tomatopotato, i'm just need to reload saa7134 module with correct parameters, becouse without it my device not working correctly
<tomatopotato> what is that device
<JMS32> tomatopotato, cctv card
<tomatopotato> got it its a tv tuner
<JMS32> yes
<JMS32> like tv tuner, but a lot of inputs
<tomatopotato> well can you execute the parameters after boot?
<tomatopotato> how do you di it currently?
<JMS32> I can execute "sudo rmmod saa7134 && sudo modprobe -v saa7134 card=177" after boot and card will work
<tomatopotato> well then you have just to make a script and put it in the right place
<JMS32> I'm writes this in console
<JMS32> Where i must put it?
<tomatopotato> usually in /etc/rc.d
<JMS32> tomatopotato, thanks. I will try right now
<JMS32> My /etc/rc.d is empty. Is it ok?
<tomatopotato> shouldnt be a problem
<tomatopotato> or
<tomatopotato> you could install webmin and do it trough webmin
<JMS32> ok. I'm must write command with sudo or without it?
<tomatopotato> i think it has an easy to use interface
<JMS32> ok. I will install webmin
<JMS32> (already using it on other server)
<tomatopotato> you must write the file as su
<tomatopotato> the owner must be root
<JMS32> 10 minutes for downloadinf webmin. Nice
<knome> tomatopotato, JMS32: please use sudo, not su.
<tomatopotato> i will knome, can you please explain me the difference?, beside that i can messup if im loged in as su
<tomatopotato> i mean, is it a security risk?
<nyRednek> tomatopotato: traditionally, it is considered a security risk
<nyRednek> tomatopotato: top that off with some people running random commands as root, per suggestions from irc
<tomatopotato> but isnt the SU by default active?
<knome> tomatopotato, there is no root user in ubuntu
<tomatopotato> sure np,  i meant to write sudo but my fingerswere lazy
<tomatopotato> im sorry for the inquiery, but what do you mean that there is no root user in kubuntu?
<nyRednek> question, i installed irssi-otr...which script is that to load?
<tomatopotato> what do you mean nyrednek?
<JMS32> tomatopotato, ok. I'm havewebmin. Where to put my commands?
<nyRednek> tomatopotato: well, i use bitlbee for instant messaging
<nyRednek> tomatopotato: and i installed otr plugins(off the record)
<nyRednek> i want to use them, but /script load otr doesn't exactly work
<tomatopotato> jms32 there is somewhere an option called startupscripts you can paste you sript there
<JMS32> upstart?
<tomatopotato> startup
<tomatopotato> nyrednek irssi-otr is something like a irc client?
<nyRednek> nevermind
<nyRednek> well, irssi is an irc client
<nyRednek> otr is a plugin
<tomatopotato> what do you want to do exatly?
<nyRednek> tomatopotato: did you really just ask that question? how long have you been using linux?
<nyRednek> tomatopotato: also, i said nevermind
<tomatopotato> not so long about 10-11 years, but i never used irc
<nyRednek> tomatopotato: so you used linux for 10-11 years and never felt the need to use irc to socialize, collaborate, etc?
<tomatopotato> what syould i say.. im not a that social person
<nyRednek> i find that hard to believe
<tomatopotato> syould=should
<nyRednek> tomatopotato: www.irssi.org
<tomatopotato> im more the msg board person
<tomatopotato> JMS32 you there yet?
<JMS32> I'm here
<tomatopotato> i might be wroung tough with my aproach, maybe somebody else knows a beter solution
<nyRednek> tomatopotato: yeah, i still find it hard to believe...irc a part of linux culture
<JMS32> tomatopotato, in first look it works, now i'm checking it with cctv system. It takes a long of time, becouse very slow internet
<tomatopotato> it does not matter nyrednek
<tomatopotato> besides i never said im a very good expierienced used lol
<tomatopotato> in fact i need help myseflf with the ati radeon x1950 driver
<nyRednek> tomatopotato: screen lock?
<tomatopotato> ati radeon x1950 pro
<tomatopotato> nope
<tomatopotato> cant get hardware aceleration t work
<JMS32> tomatopotato, Thanks you very much anyway. You helped me with bootup script
<nyRednek> tomatopotato: oh, hardware acceleration with ati is hit and miss
<tomatopotato> im glad it worked out jms32
<tomatopotato> i figured that much
<tomatopotato> lol
<tomatopotato> brb
<nyRednek> tomatopotato: not dismissing you, just sharing that no matter what you do, it may not work
<tomatopotato> sorry i dont understand what do you mean with not dismissing
<nyRednek> tomatopotato: in other words, i'm not stating that the issue isn't valid
<tomatopotato> ah ic
<tomatopotato> so how would i approach the problem?
<JMS32> Heh. CCTV system not working in 12.10, but working in 12.04. Fine)
<tomatopotato> any errors?
<JMS32> tomatopotato, i don't know. I don't know where to find logs :)
<tomatopotato> wmesg
<tomatopotato> dmesg
<JMS32> Tech support not answered yet
<JMS32> tomatopotato, already saw. Looks clear
<JMS32> tomatopotato, I'm speaking about programm for monitoring, not device. Device is working fine in all linux system :)
<tomatopotato> so this could be application related
<tomatopotato> is there any debug mode (option) for the application
<JMS32> tomatopotato, no. It's very strange application, but very good for cheap CCTV
<JMS32> tomatopotato, no documentation at all
<JMS32> ivideon
<tomatopotato> what does the application do when you try to run it?
<JMS32> I m not starting it. It starts on boot
<tomatopotato> there might be some open soucrce alternative
<JMS32> And i have acces only via localhost website
<tomatopotato> maybe if i would understand how the application works
<JMS32> tomatopotato, yes... But for a;ternative i must have VPN server for access monitoring remotely
<tomatopotato> i mean what it does and how you use it what you want to do
<JMS32> tomatopotato, ivideon.ru
<JMS32> tomatopotato, http://ivideon.com/ is english
<Guest48133> hi guys
<JMS32> Guest48133, hi
<tomatopotato> jms32 so localy it works?
<tomatopotato> hi guest
<JMS32> tomatopotato, can't understand
<JMS32> tomatopotato, it works on 12.04
<Guest48133> I got some problems with flashplayer in Firefox, someone can help me?
<nyRednek> Guest48133: what problems?
<tomatopotato> i mean you would like to use and acsess the video feeds remotely. right?
<JMS32> tomatopotato, in 12.10 localhost website writes an error
<JMS32> tomatopotato, yes
<tomatopotato> whats the problem guest?
<Guest48133> it doesn't work
<nyRednek> Guest48133: did you install flash in the first place?
<tomatopotato> is flash properly installed?
<nyRednek> Guest48133: and if you installed it, did you restart your browser?
<Guest48133> yes it is
<Guest48133> yes i resterted firefox
<tomatopotato> is there any error message?
<Guest48133> no one... it just doesn't work
<nyRednek> Guest48133: in firefox, go to the site about:plugins
<nyRednek> Guest48133: tell me if there is a line regarding flash
<tomatopotato>  btw jms32 are the web services started for that aplication? )deamon)?
<Guest48133> ok just a second
<JMS32> tomatopotato, looks like yes
<tomatopotato> is the port open jms32?
<Guest48133> application/x-shockwave-flash 	Shockwave Flash 	swf
<Guest48133> application/futuresplash 	FutureSplash Player 	spl
<nyRednek> Guest48133: now try to access youtube
<JMS32> tomatopotato, 80 port is open
<Guest48133> ok
<JMS32> tomatopotato, and i can access it. Othe ports is not requested
<Guest48133>  nyRednek it doesn't work yet
<JMS32> tomatopotato, it uses apache webserver
<Guest48133> i can't see videos
<JMS32> tomatopotato, and PHP for controlling as i'm know
<tomatopotato> so when you try to connect what error msg do ou get?
<nyRednek> Guest48133: try to remove and reinstall flash
<JMS32> tomatopotato, me? Page is loaded and i can see "Внутренняя ошибка" (rus. Internal error)
<JMS32> Nothing more
<Guest48133> nyRednek: in wich way should i do that
<nyRednek> Guest48133: with synaptic
<Guest48133> by synatpic or by the official site
<JMS32> I'm used php debugger. Looks like someting goes wrong with php-cli and accessing it
<Guest48133> oh ok
<tomatopotato> d try to accsess via LAN or WAN?
<JMS32> tomatopotato, no difference
<tomatopotato> the only explenation i would have is, the deamon is not running, or some services are not started or missing
<JMS32> maybe yes maybe no...
<tomatopotato> or maybe the installtion is not done properly?
<JMS32> tomatopotato, installation is via apt-get. And all looks fine
<tomatopotato> or its blocked? you said locally it works, but you cant accsess from a different computer, could be a firewall problem
<Guest48133> nyRednek: done, but it still doesn't work
<nyRednek> Guest48133: don't know what to tell you...
<Guest48133> lol
<Guest48133> ok mate, don't worry, thanks :)
<tomatopotato> guest, did you try chrome?
<Guest48133> Nope
<Guest48133> tomatopotato: but i want to use firefox :P
<tomatopotato> if it doesnt work with chrome, then you migt have a different problem
<Guest48133> tomatopotato: ok, i will try then
<Guest48133> sorry for my bad english guys, but i'm italian :P
<tomatopotato> dont worry, im not perfect either lol
<Guest48133> hahahah XD
<JMS323> and i'm russian)
 * not_found lurks the xubuntu channel...
<tomatopotato> wb jms32
<tomatopotato> you got my last msg?
<JMS323> wb?
<JMS323> no
<JMS323> internet problems
<JMS323> <tomatopotato> or maybe the installtion is not done properly?
<tomatopotato> or its blocked? you said locally it works, but you cant accsess from a different computer, could be a firewall problem
<JMS323> <JMS32> tomatopotato, installation is via apt-get. And all looks fine
<JMS323> * Disconnected (Connection reset by peer).
<tomatopotato> any result, guest?
<Guest48133> tomatopotato: uhm, it doesn't work in chrome
<JMS323> tomatopotato, i can access it from any place
<JMS323> tomatopotato, but in weites internal error
<tomatopotato> are the scripts in /www?
<Guest48133> tomatopotato: i give up, im tiret to fight with flash lol
<JMS323> tomatopotato, yes
<tomatopotato> lol guest
<JMS323> tomatopotato, not really in /www, but some simlinks
<tomatopotato> did you check the permissions jms3?
<JMS323> tomatopotato, but it works with apache webserver
<JMS323> tomatopotato, yes. all is ok
<JMS323> even tryed chmod 777
<tomatopotato> i mean permissions of the html files
<tomatopotato> is apache running?
<JMS323> tomatopotato, all is ok with webserver
<tomatopotato> put a text test file
<JMS323> tomatopotato, but why? Php scripts are working ok
<tomatopotato> so you can accsess other things via web server but not that thing
<tomatopotato> maybe i misunderstand you
<JMS323> tomatopotato, this error is a result of PHP exceptionin code
<JMS323> tomatopotato, http://cs419619.userapi.com/v419619199/69d/Sq9RH4O9AiQ.jpg
<JMS323> screenshot
<tomatopotato> you got php installed correctly?
<JMS323> i'm getting this. (rus. internal error)
<JMS323> tomatopotato, yes
<tomatopotato> the scripts permissions are ok?
<JMS323> tomatopotato, yes
<tomatopotato> is there a config file?
<tomatopotato> maybe you must run the config script first
<JMS323> tomatopotato, no
<JMS323> tomatopotato, config is inside page, but it is no accesible becouse error :)
<tomatopotato> what is the config files name?
<JMS323> tomatopotato, no name. Mysql database
<tomatopotato> aha...
<JMS323> tomatopotato, it haves only cctv-releated parameters
<tomatopotato> is mysql up and running?
<JMS323> tomatopotato, yes of cource :)
<JMS323> tomatopotato, looks strange, right?
<tomatopotato> tell me whats in in the /ww folder
<tomatopotato> tell me whats in in the /www folder
<tomatopotato> how many files what are the file names
<JMS323> tomatopotato, all is working on 12.04 (now)
<Guest15310> How to deal with .jar files?
<JMS323> tomatopotato,  5 sec
<unrar> wohai
<JMS323> tomatopotato, nothing becouse it uses apache config to use other directory
<tomatopotato> you need java guest
<tomatopotato> huh?
<tomatopotato> i dont get it
<Guest15310> I have java installed.
<tomatopotato> where are the config files then located?
<tomatopotato> i mean that webinterface
<Guest15310> guess /usr/lib/jvm/
<Guest15310> what web interface?
<tomatopotato> sorry that was for jms
<JMS323> tomatopotato, /opt/ivideon/ivideon-server-webui/www
<tomatopotato> ok is then apache path correctly linked to that path?
<JMS323> yes. And files inside works
<JMS323> tomatopotato, but makes strange exception inside
<tomatopotato> what kinda?
<c2tarun> Thunar doesn't display folder size in size column. :( why so? it displays 4KB everywhere
<TheSheep> c2tarun: that's the size of a single directory entry on your filesystem
<TheSheep> c2tarun: if you want to see the size of everything inside, either look into properties, or use somehting like baobab
<c2tarun> TheSheep, there is no way I can get everything displayed in the column?
<JMS323> oh. disconected again
<JMS323> tomatopotato, i'm must to go. Thanksfor trying to help me
<TheSheep> c2tarun: no, that would be too slow
<c2tarun> TheSheep, hmm... you are right, thanks :)
<milo64> hi
<milo64> You disabled the shortcut for CTRL+F11, CTRL+F12... I need to increase CPU cycles, but I can't
<milo64> you = xubuntu
<milo64> they don't work
<milo64> they must've been taken by sys
<nicklasbo> Hi all. After installing Xubuntu 12.10 on my laptop, sound from the speakers doesn't work. It worked in 12.04. I have tried settings the correct outputs in Sound Settings and double checked in alsamixer that they are not muted. Sound from headphones works fine. I have tried the Ubuntu Sound Troubleshooting guide. Where do I continue?
<c2tarun> nicklasbo, is xubuntu is the first ubuntu distro you tried?
<nicklasbo> c2tarun: On this specific laptop yes
<milo64> hey
<milo64> :(
<Luciferis> hello, i installed xubuntu alongside with ubuntu and Ubuntu studio on partitions, but, xubuntu doesnt appear on my boot options. What can i do?
<tomatopotato> you could configure grub to have an option to choose what system to start from
<Luciferis> Well, normally i have the option to boot from the two first ones, the one i want, but i suppose this Xubuntu should appear too. Anyhow, how do i configure grub?
<tomatopotato> maybe this will help http://syrlug.org/contrib/grublinux.html
<tomatopotato> or maybe this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<tomatopotato> nicklasbo what is your soundcard
<tomatopotato> i mean what chipset
<nicklasbo> Its a HDA Intel card with a VIA VT1828S chip
<tomatopotato> does the system load the driver?
<nicklasbo> How to check?
<nicklasbo> I guess it does as sound through headphones work.
<tomatopotato> aha ok
<tomatopotato> so that might be something small actually, not much of a trouble i guess as it might be settings related
<tomatopotato> did you try all the mixer settings
<tomatopotato> the extended settings?
<tomatopotato> sorry brb, have to eat
<nicklasbo> Maybe not, will try further investigate :)
<nicklasbo> I have played with all the settings in alsamixer and in "Volume Control" accessible through the volume panel settings. Are there more audio settings relevant hidden away?
<dadixub> hello
<xubuntu988> Няхаха!
<tomatopotato> back, well there is a preferences option where you can enable additional sources and outputs
<tomatopotato> as you can see here for example
<tomatopotato> http://askubuntu.com/questions/80384/where-are-the-lxde-sound-preferences
<tomatopotato> you can tryto checkall and turn them alup
<tomatopotato> alup=al.up
<tomatopotato> al.up= all up
<nicklasbo> Yes, great. Will give it a go :)
<tomatopotato> need a smoke
<tomatopotato> back
<nicklasbo> Ok. Tried xfce4-mixer, selecting all controls and turning them up. No speaker sound... I've also tried pavucontrol, selecting different profiles such as "Analog Stereo Output"...
<nyRednek> tomatopotato: don't smoke, use this https://dl.dropbox.com/u/3077785/1111091703.jpeg
<tomatopotato> lol
<tomatopotato> nicklasbo, did you click in soundcard (pop up) and see what else you have there to choose?
<nicklasbo> Jep. There I can choose: HDA Intel PCH (Alsa mixer) , Playback: Built-in Audio Analog Stereo (PulseAudio Mixer) and last Capture... Everything is turned up
<nyRednek> tomatopotato: that's what i use instead of smoking
<tomatopotato> nyrednek bad habits die hard
<nyRednek> tomatopotato: yeah, this feels like smoking or i'd never have been able to quit
<nyRednek> tomatopotato: there is liquid in that tank that gives the feeling of smoke as you inhale it
<tomatopotato> nicklasbo did you try the othr options to ? sometimes you have to switch between those and only a restartwill help or sometimes loging out and loging in again will help to
<nicklasbo> Yes, turned everything up for all Sound Card options. Will try the restart hint. Thanks for your help! :)
<tomatopotato> i cant promise it will help tough
<CQ> hello, do I just need to install xfce4 or the whole xubuntu-desktop package to run xfce? I currently have kde running...
<torax> CQ: just to run xfce, the package xfce is enough, if you want every theme, application etc the "xubuntu experience" then install xubuntu-desktop
<torax> xfce4*
<CQ> torax: hm, just installe dit but kdm won't let me select it from teh login screen...
<CQ> wait, sec, does let me select it, but jumps back to the kdm login screen after a brief blank screen...
<CQ> any ideas? I thought that was kde related but xfce does the same thing...
<CQ> home is mounted, and I can log into a console no problem
<torax> hmm :S
<CQ> FYI, this is just after an upgrade to quantal
<ti89breh> hi
<ti89breh> how can I change just the button theme in xubuntu? I don't like how the buttons look
<mahmoud_> I'm trying to open mp3 files, but the gmusicbrowser complains.
<mahmoud_> How to fix it so that it plays all kinds of audio files?
<mahmoud_> deebo
<mahmoud_> deebo, I'm trying to open mp3 files, but the gmusicbrowser complains. How to fix it so that it plays all kinds of audio files?
<c2tarun> hey guys where can I find logs of this channel?
<c2tarun> got it.
<PhoenixSTF> hello anyone got backlight fn keys to work on a eeepc 1101ha???
<GridCube> mahmoud_, sudo apt-get install xubuntu-restricted-extras
<mahmoud_> GridCube, E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<mahmoud_> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<GridCube> apparently
<GridCube> are you updating?
<GridCube> using usc? using synaptic?
<mahmoud_> No.
<GridCube> well... it seems like you are
<GridCube> did you run it with sudo?
<mahmoud_> yeah
<GridCube> well, you might be updating in the background
<mahmoud_> Is there a way that I can kill all the processes that could be updating?
<GridCube> well, see if you have one backend_helper.py runing
<GridCube> or aptd
<xubuntu648> hello I was trying to install skype and pasted this line in a terminal
<xubuntu648> sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner"
<xubuntu648> but this causes the software center to crach
<GridCube> xubuntu648, i simply installed the deb from their website and it works preeety well
<xubuntu648> is there any way I can undo this?
<xubuntu648> in a terminal of course because s.center crashes
<GridCube> xubuntu648, well remove that source
<TheSheep> xubuntu648: it's in /etc/apt/sources.d/
<xubuntu648> Thank you, this is what I want to do
<xubuntu648> I am in etc/apt/ now and there are two such files 1) sources.list and 2) sources.list.save I will check them now, thanks again
<xubuntu648> I opened this two file with leafpad and removed the lines containing deb http://archive.canonical.com but it won't be saved, I have to configure a way to grant permissions
<GridCube> xubuntu648, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PackageManagerTroubleshootingProcedure
<xubuntu648> thank you GridCube, bye!
<xubuntu042> GridCube i just came back to saz that it is solved now, I just had to right click and select "open with software source".. remove the specific link (visually, by mouse) and now software center is alright again. I appreciate your help, bye!
<trasp> Okay, so I've just started using Xubuntu.. dunno if this is a xfce-problem or what it is, but whenever I try to launch MonkeyStudio it crashes. Anyone know why this happens and have a solution?
<GridCube> trasp, try opening it from a terminal and see the error logs
<trasp> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<GridCube> there was a segfault
<GridCube> it failed
<GridCube> if thats everything that it says then theres not much else to know about
<trasp> hm
<trasp> lots of lines above it says "Unable to handle unregistered datatype" Kurl/Qlist
<trasp> for three different properties
<trasp> Other than that it doesn't seem to complain about anything
<trasp> So what do I do? Just stop using monkeystudio?
<GridCube> mmm its a qt program correct?
<trasp> Yes
<GridCube> maybe you dont have the qt engine running?
<GridCube> i dont really know, let me check
<trasp> Some forum I found on google recommended to remove "qt-at-spi", but that one isn't intalled
<GridCube> trasp, are you using the default theme for xubuntu?
<trasp> Yes, I installed it like two days ago and haven't changed a thing
<trasp> other than installing monkeystudio through api-get
<GridCube> trasp, https://bugs.launchpad.net/monkeystudio/+bug/576819/comments/1
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 576819 in Monkey Studio IDE "MkS fails to start. QtDesigner crashes" [Critical,Fix released]
<GridCube> it should be fixed on quantal
<trasp> Allright
<trasp> Thanks
<trasp> hm, it's quantal that I use
<JainAmber> Hello
<JainAmber> Quoting http://xubuntu.org/getxubuntu/ : "The 12.04 release...is a Long Term Support release, which means it has support for 3 years"
<shouganai> yeah
<JainAmber> I thought LTS were supported for "5 years" instead of "3 years"
<JainAmber> Or, does that "5 years support for LTS" applies only to ubuntu (and not Xubuntu)?
<knome> JainAmber, xubuntu has 3 years lts support
<JainAmber> ok
<JainAmber> Thanks knome :)
<Kevin89> Hey everyone, I just installed Xubuntu and downloaded fluxbox but when I launched a session for the first time it was already partially configured ... is there any easy way to just have a fresh vanilla flux install?
<Guest50378> What is the advantage of having XFCE over Unity or KDE?
<bazhang> none
<bazhang> just personal preference
<Guest50378> Thanks, but can someone help me find a wireless driver for a Broadcom Wireless card.
<Guest50378> *?
<bazhang> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<bazhang> have a read ^
#xubuntu 2013-11-04
<rmoore> any of you guys have any experience with Wine? half life 1 installed just fine but once I got about 10 minutes into the opening sequence the sound just turned into a low grumbling echo
<Poisoned_Dragon> I be fuzzy with wine
<goddard> how can i attach the super key to my xfce menu?
<brainwash> goddard: the command "xfce4-popup-applicationsmenu" triggers the xfce menu
<goddard> brainwash: ok
<goddard> brainwash: thanks
<brainwash> but you might be not able to assign it to a single key like the modifier <super>, not sure
<goddard> brainwash: it worked
<brainwash> great :)
<bcgrown> I have Intel HDA (AL887) sound and I can't play multiple audio sources at the same time after I upgraded to 13.10.  It worked before.  How do I make it work again?
<bcgrown> *ALC887)
<slesher> i'm setting up an external usb hard drive, creating an ext4 partition.  how do i give the partition a label?   xubuntu 13.10
<slesher> nevermind, figured it out.  mkfs.ext4 /dev/sdb1 -L LABELNAME
<genii> If already formatted: sudo tune2fs -L Label-name /dev/sdX#
<slesher> thanks genii
<genii> :)
<slesher> i have it formatted and labeled. now i'm trying to figure out why it's auto-mounting as read-only
<slesher> or only writeable by root
<genii> The device itself is owned by root and will always be, since that is decided at boot time when it is detected.
<genii> The usual method is to create folders on it which are then in turn owned by the users who should be using them
<slesher> ok, thanks
<legg1> Right, when i boot up now, i get an error with swap not being mounted / not ready (i dont even have a swap drive) - and "waiting for network", which suddenly happened out of the blue. any ideas?
<xubuntu365> hi, i'd like help solving pulseaudio issues: distortion, random crashing
<holstein> xubuntu365: crashing?
<holstein> pulse audio is crashing?
<holstein> xubuntu365: i would look for and apply all upgrades
<cfhowlett> xubuntu365, sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<cfhowlett> and possibly backports enabled
<ball> hello Noskcaj
<Noskcaj> hey ball
<ticamai> I'm running Xubuntu on a three display setup. I want the 3 displays to be treated as one large display rather than 3 separate displays. So when i maximize something, it should span all 3 screens. I'm using AMD with updated fglrx drivers.
<finious> Hello
<cfhowlett> finious, greetings
<finious> I was wondering if anyone could help me with something
<cfhowlett> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<genii> Details might help :)
<finious> Just installed xubuntu for the first time and there's this thing here  http://imgur.com/mtXA4gA
<finious> When I click it, a tiny white box appears under it probably like 5 pixels wide.
<finious> Nothing?
<cfhowlett> one ... be patient.  we're volunteers, not paid tech support!
<cfhowlett> 2.  that's your speaker icon and in 13.10 the sound display acts strange.  it's showing speakers are muted.  right click and unmute
<finious> I figured it was the speaker icon. I don't get that option when I right click it. Just stuff about the panel.
<finious> It has "Indicator Plugin" greyed out.
<cfhowlett> finious, right.  a known bug.
<cfhowlett> Bug #890262
<ubottu> bug 890262 in xfce4-indicator-plugin (Ubuntu) "indicator-sound in xfce4-indicator-plugin option "Sound configuration" opens gnome specific app" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/890262
<cfhowlett> finious, sound apparently works, but the indicator doesn't.  it'll be fixed at some point.
<Unit193> Can edit the service file, or compile panel wrapper+xfce4-indicator-plugin.
<xubuntu072> anyone know how to change the login background for the disk encryption?
<xubuntu072> hello
<xubuntu072> does plymouth handle the splash screen for the initial password for FDE?
<xubuntu072> nevermind...
<sharpnel>  hello i was just wandering if is there any way to make xubuntu make every new file and folder created under my home directory with modes 0700?
<Guest82464> does zram offers any performance on xubuntu with 2gb ram?
<xubuntu549> ciao
<xubuntu549> come funziona? faccio domande e qualcuno risponde?
<cfhowlett> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<xubuntu549> grazie
<Xol> My update from 13.4(?) to 13.10 has left me unable to login to the Desktop env, it just seems to loop back to the login screen. (VirtualBox install), has anyone come across this?
<Junka> Why the super button does not open the menu? Unity does that damn! :D
<kgb> geez
<kgb> Xol: i recall seeing something like that.. but prolly you should just try to reinstall the video driver
<GridCube> Xol, log into a tty, press the left ctrl key and F1, log in to your account and remove/rename the .Xauthority and .ICEauthroity from your home directory
<kgb> ^ or that, sorry lolz :)
<GridCube> then log back to your graphical instance
<GridCube> or was it the right ctrl...
<Xol> Thanks kgb + GridCube, sadly after removing the files I am now greeted with a black screen instead of my old looping login prompt
<Xol> Left works :)
<Xol> A reboot has not improved things sadly
<GridCube> Xol, ?
<GridCube> O_o thats unusual
<GridCube> Xol, log back to tty1 and do sudo service lightdm start
<Xol> "Job is already running"
<GridCube> then tty7 has no greeter?
<Xol> restarting it throws me back to the same black screen
<Xol> Woah 7 dropped me to a ghetto desktop
<GridCube> do sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop?
<GridCube> no question mark
<Xol> To be honest I will use this ghetto desktop to backup my stuff and just nuke the install :)
<Xol> Thanks for helping me out
<GridCube> dont worry, its really unusual though
<GridCube> im telling you the safest things to do
<Xol> Okay I will give it a shot
<Xol> Should I run that from tty1?
<Xol> ".. is already the newest version"
<GridCube> oh well, i don't know then
<Xol> I am a bit confused why tty7 works somewhat
<slesher> Junka:  Ctrl+Esc to open the menu
<xubuntu342> whee!
<xubuntu213> yop some one ?
<knome> !someone | xubuntu213
<ubottu> xubuntu213: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<xubuntu213> my instalation progress stop at the bcmwl-kernel-ource configuration
<xubuntu213> what can I do ?
<xubuntu213> Bonjour
<xubuntu213> ... pleaz
<xubuntu536> per parlare italiano?
<knome> !it | xubuntu536
<ubottu> xubuntu536: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<xubuntu213> no
<xubuntu213> espanol english francais
<Unit193> xubuntu213: Switch to TTY1 and check for errors?
<pedro_> hello
<xubuntu293> hello, i want to ask how to configure a tablet, is not working properly
<TheSheep> xubuntu293: a wacom tablet?
<xubuntu293> sadly no u.u, a genius mousepen, the systems recognizes ok and pointer moves with the pen, but click, buttons and events are not working
<TheSheep> xubuntu293: ah, I'm afraid the support for non-wacom tablets is a little patchy
<TheSheep> xubuntu293: you might be able to find something if you look for your tablet's model and make on the forums
<xubuntu293> i've tryed with wizardpen but dependencies are not compatibles when i try to install it, thanks for help
<TheSheep> xubuntu293: you probably already saw https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TabletSetupWizardpen
<TheSheep> I see this is quite old
<xubuntu293> yeah, i did and i realized xubuntu already recognizes my tablet, but not in an apropiate way, so i wanted to check the configuration files to do it manually
<xubuntu293> i checked /dev directory but i did'nt found it, not even in /media
<TheSheep> lsusb shows it, right
<TheSheep> did you try the settings manager -> mouse and touchpad?
<xubuntu293> yes, it is recognized when i use lsusb and appears in settings manager, mouse and touchpad, but there i can only configure device sensitivity, time between clicks and things like that
<xubuntu293> i need to configure preasure events and button events
<TheSheep> I think that you can at least configure the buttons from the commandline, but I don't have enough knowledge about xmodmap and friends to tell how to do that
<xubuntu293> :) xmodmap.... i'll look for information about it, i need as soon as posible to have my tablet working :)
<TheSheep> xubuntu293: you can also experiment with the 'input devices' menu in GIMP, Inkscape or MyPaint, whatever you use
<xubuntu293> i tryed with gimp an inkscape, the inkscape one was so simple, but it has an event tester
<xubuntu293> with gimp, i saw how to configure hotkeys and i configured it as the tablet guide says but non of them work
<xubuntu293> was curious that click event works better in inkscape than in gimp (in the menu buttons work properly on inkscape and not in gimp)
<TheSheep> xubuntu293: you can test events with xev
<Monkeytoe> Hello
<Monkeytoe> I just upgraded from 13.04 to 13.10. After the upgrade my digital out no longer works. Is there something I have to do to get it to work?
<well_laid_lawn> Monkeytoe:  what do you mean by "digital out" ?
<well_laid_lawn> a monitor connection ?
<Monkeytoe> optical out on the motherboard
<Monkeytoe> for audio
<xubuntu293> im doing it, testing events with xev, im gonna keep testing, but is curious the click event with my regular touchpad or mouse has the same code that with tablet, even it is not recognized like that, i'll keep working on it
<Monkeytoe> i remember when I set up 13.04 I had to set the bitrate and khz of it
<Monkeytoe> through the command line
<Monkeytoe> im wondering if the upgrade changed those settings
<well_laid_lawn> possible
<Monkeytoe> on the volume control for digital output... the horizontal bar that monitors output shows activity... but on the receiver nothing comes through
<Monkeytoe> ive also gone into alsamixer and unmuted / maxed everything
<holzkeil> hello everyone
<holzkeil> may I ask a quick question?
<holzkeil> hope this is the right place
<Unit193> Depends, if it's an Xubuntu question, just ask and wait for someone to answer.
<xubuntu293> hello guyw
<xubuntu293> guys, someone knows how to configure buttons?
<xubuntu293> i mean, i have to configure a tablet and with xev i realized my tablet's events are button8, button9 and button10, so, how can i link them with their relative events?
#xubuntu 2013-11-05
<xubuntu179> hello
<cfhowlett> xubuntu179, greetings
<xubuntu179> so I would like to start helping develop xubuntu and was wondering if someone could explain how getting involved works
<cfhowlett> !contribute
<ubottu> To see how you can help out with Xubuntu, please see http://xubuntu.org/contribute/
<xubuntu179> ok thanks
<xubuntu179> #xubuntu-devel
<xubuntu293> hello
<xubuntu293> how can i configure key bindings on xcfe or thunar??
<David-A> xubuntu293: do assign keys to do window manager functions, see Settings>WindowManager>Keyboard, to run any command or program, see Settings>Keyboard>ApplicationShortcuts
<xubuntu293> i want to bind buttons to specific events
<David-A> events?
<xubuntu293> yeah, i want to bind mouse click event that is already binded to button1 to button9, so the computer can recognize it as a click
<xubuntu293> i used xev to know button's names
<David-A> xubuntu293: you can configure xbindkeys to run a command when either a mouse button or a key or key-combo is pressed
<David-A> xubuntu293: you install it from the repository and configure it with a text file ~/.xbindkeysrc
<slash0mega> can i install xubuntu from withing a ubuntu instalation?
<cfhowlett> slash0mega, yes.
<slash0mega> how would i go about that?
<cfhowlett> slash0mega, to get a taste of the look and feel, sudo apt-get install xfce4    logout change the desktop environment, login
<cfhowlett> (for lubuntu) sudo apt-get lxde
<cfhowlett> if you like what you see, I'd advise downloading the ISO and clean install
<cfhowlett> but
<cfhowlett> you could try sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<cfhowlett> *clean install* really is better
<slash0mega> well, i allready use xubuntu, the only problem is all i got is a old ubuntu live cd, and nothing more to burn on :(
<slash0mega> is there a way to install the xubuntu iso into a partition on the hardrive and boot from there?
<cfhowlett> slash0mega, so 2 ubuntus?
<cfhowlett> slash0mega, if you only want to test try this:
<cfhowlett> install virtualbox.  create a virtual machine.  install whatever on the machine.  fun!
<cfhowlett> slash0mega, multiple OS's on one device are possible but very delicate.  virtualbox is *almost* idiot-proof and doesn't risk your system.
<slash0mega> i used xubuntu in the past vie persistant usb disk, and now i am trying to install it to a old desktop,  but the old desktop dose not boot from usb :(
<cfhowlett> slash0mega, so ... cdrom install?
<slash0mega> no disks to burn to...
<kryten> slash0mega: Please see here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/340156/install-ubuntu-from-iso-image-directly-from-hard-disk-of-a-system-running-linux
<cfhowlett> kryten, thanks!  (smeghead!(
<kryten> Heh, welcome. :)
<slash0mega> that looks like it will work, so i will give it a shot, thank you so much :D
<cfhowlett> slash0mega, best of luck to you.
<slash0mega> ill install ubuntu, then start trying to get the grub thing to work,
<cfhowlett> slash0mega, this is an old box right?  xubuntu and lubuntu are optimized for older / lower spec devices.
<slash0mega> yep :)
<slash0mega> i do not have a grub.d folder
<kryten> slash0mega: What version is your "old" Ubuntu then? (hopefully not too old)
<slash0mega> 6.06
<kryten> Holy crap. LOL
<slash0mega> my unkle gave it to me, he had no idea how he got it. it was a offical install disk
<kryten> It's from 1996... :D
<slash0mega> HOLY CRAP
<kryten> lol
<Unit193> kryten: 2006.
<kryten> Oh wait, no, it's from 2006, but still. :P
<kryten> Yup. :D
<slash0mega> ok,
<slash0mega> still old, but not THAT old
<kryten> Heh, too old though. :P
<Unit193> Yeah, Xubuntu didn't exist back then, so yes old.
<slash0mega> can i still add a iso to the grub menu in a less simple way?
<kryten> Not with a Grub that old, nope.
<slash0mega> how hard is it to update the grub?
<kryten> Honestly, I'd rather get some CDs/DVDs to burn. :P
<bazhang> a usb stick or a dvd
<slash0mega> sigh, this machine is thwarting all my attemps to get it working at every turn :/ used the last of my burnable disks to try to install xp, but it would not accept my licens key, found a unburned dvd, but xubuntu on it, couldent read it because it was double layed, looked like it could read a usb stick, but couldent.... and now this, sigh
<kryten> bazhang: USB boot doesn't work with his old machine though.
<bazhang> kryten, there are workaround s for that
<kryten> Yeah, I know.
<slash0mega> oh?
<bazhang> sounds like the easiest would be to get a friend / LUG to burn a DVD for you though
<kryten> But those aren't simpler than just getting and burning a CD/DVD. :P
<slash0mega> of course
<bazhang> so look into that
<slash0mega> can doing this ruin my flash drive?
<slash0mega> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/booting-linux-from-usb-zip-on-older-systems/
<Unit193> http://xubuntu.org/news/booting-the-xubuntu-usb-image-from-a-cd/ ?
<kryten> For that, you'll have to create a Plop CD though... :P
<slash0mega> sadly, what i am trying to do is boot without any burning at all..... i am probaly going to have too, but i will keep working on this untill i am abile to get more dvds
<slesher> slash0mega: i missed the first part of the conversation.  do you have a flash drive that you can boot off of instead of a cd?
<slash0mega> i do have a flash drive, but my computer can not boot from it (though apparently it can boot from a "usb-zip")
<slesher> ahh, ok
<slash0mega> eh, its a 4gig flash drive, easily replacable, i am going to try that portable linux artical
<slesher> slash0mega: is there an OS on that computer right now?
<slash0mega> a really old ubuntu
<slesher> see if this helps
<slesher> http://www.wikihow.com/Install-Linux-without-a-CD-or-USB-Stick-Using-UNetBootIn
<slash0mega> that.... looks like what i need, thank you very much :D
<slesher>  np :)
<slash0mega> how can i open a text editorr in root? i tried to add a packaged but failed, and now i am trying to remove them
<slesher> nano is a pretty simple command line text editor
<slesher> # nano filename
<slesher> or sudo nano filename
<slash0mega> how to save changes in nano?
<slesher> ctrl+x, it will ask you if you want to save
<slash0mega> thank you :D
<slesher> np
<slash0mega> hm, 7zip is not in my software installer
<ObrienDave> try 7z
<slash0mega> i think mits too old :( giving me 404 when i tried to update the list
<slash0mega> trying command line
<ObrienDave> try changing the version from saucy to raring
<slash0mega> what i am needing are two programs for it , mtools and p7zip-full
<slash0mega> i was hopping sudo apt-get mtools would get it
<ObrienDave> let me check my source list, sec
<bazhang> !info unp
<ubottu> unp (source: unp): unpack (almost) everything with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0~pre7+nmu1 (saucy), package size 16 kB, installed size 133 kB
<ObrienDave> synaptic properties shows: Utilities (universe)
<ObrienDave> for 7zip
<ObrienDave> p7zip-full
<slash0mega> what am i doing?
<ObrienDave> which repo is giving you the 404?
<slash0mega> universe main and restricted i think, its giving full urls
<slash0mega> in the url is /dist/dapper/
<slash0mega> they look like this fully
<slash0mega> http://archive/ubuntu/com/ubuntu/dist/dapper/universe/binary-i386/packages/gz
<slash0mega> .gz, not /gx
<slash0mega> gz
<ObrienDave> dapper is no longer supported
<slash0mega> figured
<ObrienDave> which Xubuntu you running?
<ObrienDave> 13.10?
<slash0mega> latest, got the .iso last week
<slash0mega> 12.10 sounds right
<slash0mega> 13.10
<ObrienDave> then, where did you get the dapper repo? that does not make sense
<slash0mega> currently though, the computer is running a acent 6.06 ubuntu install
<slash0mega> which i am trying to use unetbootin to fix, but it needs those two programs installed to work right
<ObrienDave> oh, I don't think you can go from dapper to saucy. too far apart
<ObrienDave> that's like 7 years difference. you might have to go to an older version first
<ObrienDave> look here for later versions
<slash0mega> a older 7zip or a older unetbootin
<ObrienDave> http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/
<slash0mega> can only use the disk i have, no blank medias
<ObrienDave> no USB stick?
<ObrienDave> https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/lucid/p7zip-full/
<ObrienDave> oldest version I can find
<slash0mega> is arch linux a distribution?
<ObrienDave> yes
<slash0mega> ok, can do without the mtools then, as that is only needed for arch linux, now i just need to figur out how to get 7zip on here
<slash0mega> found the package from the website, but it returend a error
<ObrienDave> have you tried a dist-upgrade?
<slash0mega> error: dependancy is not satisfiable: libc6
<slash0mega> will that upgrade ubuntu as a whole?
<cfhowlett> ObrienDave, from 6.05?  unlikely
<cfhowlett> 6.06
<ObrienDave> was not really sure. thought it might be worth a shot ;)
<slash0mega> sigh, might jsut have to wait till i can get some dvd... i was really hoping i could get this wokring tonight, oh well...
<ObrienDave> how are you running the 13.10 ISO?
<slash0mega> havent ran the iso yet. thats what i was trying to get working
<slash0mega> using this tutoreal http://www.wikihow.com/Install-Linux-without-a-CD-or-USB-Stick-Using-UNetBootIn
<slash0mega> but if the old ubuntu wont install 7zip, cant use that program to install xubuntu
<ObrienDave> do you have a USB stick available?
<slash0mega> yes, but the computer will only accept a usb-zip :( got this tutoreal but not sure if it can ruin my thmbstick
<slash0mega> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/booting-linux-from-usb-zip-on-older-systems/
<ObrienDave> sorry, my Xchat went wonky
<ObrienDave> yea, I'm not liking the Zip drive kludge.
<slash0mega> tis ok
<ObrienDave> I would suggest buying a 8GB USB stick. less than 10 bucks at walmart
<slash0mega> how would i use the stick? wont accept normal usb
<ObrienDave> oh dang, yea sorry. still tired from work
<slash0mega> i will probaly have to buy some burnable dvds
<ObrienDave> yea, get the RWs. I've used the same one for 2 or 3 years ;)
<slash0mega> oh? defenetly getting one of those then
<ObrienDave> check your burner specs. make sure you get either +RW or -RW depending on the specs
<ObrienDave> some burners support both formats. not all do
<slash0mega> no label on my laptop :/ but it is pretty new
<slash0mega> what about reading?
<slash0mega> i had a double layer dvd, and it failed to work in it
<ObrienDave> depends on the drive specs. you will have to look them up
<slash0mega> burning worked, but not playback on the computer i am trying to install too
<ObrienDave> you need the reader's specs
<slash0mega> well, its late. goodnight, and thanks for all the help
<ObrienDave> better yet, look at BOTH drives specs. buy the disks that match both drives
<ObrienDave> No prob. good night
<galvanize> anyone upgraded Chromium to version 30 recently?
<galvanize> a mysterious line appears at the top
<galvanize> 1 pixel height. which is a menu bar without text
<ObrienDave> uses Google Chrome
<galvanize> ObrienDave: which version?
<ObrienDave> 30.0.1599.114
<galvanize> ObrienDave: what happens when you click top left pixel in the maximized Chrome window?
<ObrienDave> umm, nothing
<galvanize> weird. it's chromium specific bug then
<galvanize> mine triggers the "File" menu
<ObrienDave> sorry, I do get some kind of window menu. max, min, close, etc.
<ObrienDave> it's the same menu clicking on the chrome icon
<galvanize> ObrienDave: could you move the mouse horizontally after clicking there?
<ObrienDave> yea sure
<user> hi all. is there any way to prevent (as administrator super-user) all other users to delete chrome's history and prevent them to manage the deleting history chrome's option?
<cfhowlett> user, I saw something like this the other day.  The sysadmin had removed the "delete history" option from the browswer.  so probably a browser specific setting
<akis63> fhowlett: so, what do i have to do? remove what?
<cfhowlett> akis63, if it's a browser setting, you're going to have to check there.  Chromium is a google product, so ask google.
<akis63> cfhowlett: chrome offers the option to any user to delete history and its contents. there is the possibility to disable this option, but any user can enable it again using his account. my question is if the admin can disable this option with a command or any otehr action using the privileges of admin.
<cfhowlett> I know. I am not a chrome developer.  This is not chrome support.  Ask google.  They'll know how.
<akis63> i mean if there a way for admin to stop users managing their chrome browser
<cfhowlett> *yes it can be done.  NO I don't know how*
<qwerty__> what all is needed for the sound to work in xfce4?
<ObrienDave> try xubuntu-restricted-extras
<ObrienDave> contains codecs, etc.
<qwerty__> i have an ac97 sound card i think
<ObrienDave> not sure about that card
<cfhowlett> qwerty__, sudo apt-get install xubuntu-restricted-extras
<well_laid_lawn> qwerty__:  I'd start by opening alsamixer in a terminal and unmuting everything and turning everything up
<qwerty__> http://paste.debian.net/64041/
<leif_> greetings
<qwerty__> how do i open alsamixer in a terminal?
<cfhowlett> leif_, greetings
<leif_> :)
<leif_> how does xubuntu dif from ubuntu gnome
<well_laid_lawn> qwerty__:  in a terminal type   alsamixer   and hit enter
<qwerty__> ok thats what i thought, its not there
<well_laid_lawn> !info alsa-utils
<ubottu> alsa-utils (source: alsa-utils): Utilities for configuring and using ALSA. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.27.1-1ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 1087 kB, installed size 2048 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<well_laid_lawn> qwerty__:  looks like you'll have to install alsa-utils
<qwerty__> it says alsa-utils is the newest version but i cant run alsamixer
<well_laid_lawn> what happens when you try ?
<cfhowlett> leif_, essentially gnome = ubuntu with gnome desktop, xubuntu = xfce4 desktop.  beyond that, xubuntu is loads lighter on your system
<leif_> ok
<leif_> maybe a day i can help whit dev of xubuntu
<cfhowlett> leif_, lubuntu / xubuntu are optimized for older/slower machines
<leif_> ok
<cfhowlett> !contribute
<ubottu> To see how you can help out with Xubuntu, please see http://xubuntu.org/contribute/
<leif_> cool
<qwerty__> cannot open mixer: No such file or directory
<leif_> thanks
<well_laid_lawn> qwerty__:  sounds like there isn't a kernel module being loaded for the sound card
<well_laid_lawn> try   lsmod | grep snd
<qwerty__> http://paste.debian.net/64043/
<well_laid_lawn> looks like there's enough modules there
<qwerty__> thats what i thought haha
<qwerty__> i messed around with my window manager and display manager quite a bit if that matters
<well_laid_lawn> shouldn't
<well_laid_lawn> try    lspci | grep -i audio   to get the audio card
<well_laid_lawn> and we'll see if there's any known issues with it
<qwerty__> http://paste.debian.net/64044/
<ObrienDave> can't understand why alsamixer wont run for you
<qwerty__> im using openbox if that matters
<qwerty__> with xfce4 panel
<akis63> does 'Activities and Privacy Manager Tool' actually record any URL visited?
<well_laid_lawn> qwerty__:  the one issue I found on the net about that card had removing pulseaudio as the solution
<qwerty__> ill give it a go
<qwerty__> i removed it, should i reboot now?
<well_laid_lawn> I would just to make sure
<qwerty__> ok ill be back
<Hempathy> Hi guys, n00b to Xu... where do I find synaptic?
<ObrienDave> sudo apt-get install synaptic
<ObrienDave> terminal
<Hempathy> already installed man
<Hempathy> where do I pull in=t from the gui?
<ObrienDave> system menu
<Hempathy> doh! swear it wasn;t there the last 5 times I looked
<ObrienDave> sudo apt-get install ubuntustudio-audio
<Hempathy> haha just checking
<Hempathy> I already have the bits of the studio installed that I use
<Hempathy> is the desktop worthwhile?
<ObrienDave> it will kill XFCE. You just need the studio packages
<cfhowlett> Hempathy, XFCE is the desktop environment - you already have tit
<cfhowlett> *IT*
<cfhowlett> sorry.  tourette's
<ObrienDave> typos, gotta love them ;)
<qwerty__> ok with pulseaudio removed
<ObrienDave> sudo apt-get install ubuntustudio-audio-plugins
<qwerty__> well_laid_lawn: im back
<Hempathy> churs man, already have those
<cfhowlett> Hempathy, as I said, US is not the plug-ins, it's the apps.
<ObrienDave> qwerty__ sound working now?
<qwerty__> when i click on the xfce-mixer plugin it says  Gstreamer was unable to detect any sound devices ....
<ObrienDave> install gstreamer ugly plugins
<ObrienDave> might as well do the good and bad plugins as well. can't hurt
<Hempathy> cfhowlett, coolio, I have the audio too
<cfhowlett> hemphttps://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ubuntu%20Studio%20Upgrade%20from%20Ubuntu
<Hempathy> & I have no need for video,
<cfhowlett> Hempathy, sudo apt-get install audio meta-package      would pull only those
<ObrienDave> you can always install that package later if need be
<cfhowlett> but I'd go for the desktop meta as well to get the menu integrations
<cfhowlett> and change to the US theme for full effect
<Shirakawasuna> does anyone know how to disable thunderbird's taskbar entry flashing when new mail is received? I recently cleaned out ~/.config and am not sure what would have done it
<_william_> salut
<brauleinchen> could not apply changes, fix broken packages first, that is when I try to install vlc from the repo: xubuntu 13.10 64 bits, recently upgraded
<brauleinchen> what do I do?
<GridCube> do sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get autoclean && sudo dpkg --remove -force --force-remove-reinstreq package name
<GridCube> see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=947124
<xubuntu789> i'm new to xubuntu. i have it installed on my laptop and want to access my nas, but i'm not sure how to do that?
<slesher> xubuntu789: if you open file manager and click on Browse Network at the bottom, does it show up automatically?
<xubuntu789> nope, it's not there.
<xubuntu789> found it
<xubuntu789> user error :)
<xubuntu218> ?upgraded from 13.04 to 13.10, now get gray screen + mouse (cant do anything). what to do?
<toumbo> Hi to all! I want to make some of hardware keys of my keyboard to work. fujitsu SK-2500-2D
<toumbo> however I don't now how to do it :(
<toumbo> In gnome and kde works though
<toumbo> the keys are: play, stop, pause
<toumbo> rewind and fast forward
<ThomasD_> Hallo, ist hier jemand, der mir bei der installtion von xubuntu helfen kann?
<ThomasD_> Is ther somebody who can help me?
<bekks> ThomasD_: Start asking a question about your real problem doing so then :)
<ThomasD_> i want to install xubuntu, but the setup stops at the point of formatting the hd
<bekks> So which settings did you choose?
<bekks> And which version of xubuntu are you using?
<ThomasD_> ive tryed v13.10 and 12.04
<ThomasD_> now i'm running the system without the hd in live mode
<ThomasD_> this seems to be ok
<ThomasD_> but if i put the hd into the laptop an boot with it, then i got also some errors
<elfy> ThomasD_: what people need to know - is what type of formatting did you choose and what sort of errors do you get
<elfy> try and be specific - we see all sorts of issues :)
<Poisoned_Dragon> Makes me wonder if the hdd is flaky
<ThomasD_> at first i have create a new partition table. Then i create 4 partitions. 1. /boot ext2  2. /swap swap 3. / ext4  4. /home ext4
<bekks> ThomasD_: Which partition types? primary/extended?
<ThomasD_> 1. is primary and 2. - 4. logical
<bekks> ThomasD_: Thats impossible.
<bekks> ThomasD_: logical partitions can be created in an extended partition only. So whats your real partition layout please?
<ThomasD_> i've followed the instructions on this site (right row): http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Manuelle_Partitionierung#Neue-Partitionstabelle-erstellen
<ThomasD_> i take a photo of the screen and upload it. Please wait, because i have to reboot the system.
<ThomasD_> I'm back. Here are the photos of my installation screen: http://www.imagebam.com/gallery/2tlynq6icbv9syxpheqft6w55du8o0dq/
<ThomasD_> Are these the correct settings?
<TheSheep> ThomasD_: looks good, I would make the swap at least as big as your whole ram, so that you can hibernate though
<ThomasD_> i got 512 mb ram.
<TheSheep> oh
<ThomasD_> i think 1024 its enough
<TheSheep> it looks good then
<ThomasD_> its a very old notebook
<Poisoned_Dragon> can't be as old as my eeepc 701, or this Gateway 450sx4 I'm using right now.
<TheSheep> I have a 386 here somewhere...
<ThomasD_> after clicking install i got the screen to select my time zone, but after that the installation stucks
<TheSheep> ThomasD_: anything in the console?
<TheSheep> ThomasD_: you can switch to text console with alt+ctrl+f1, f2, etc.
<TheSheep> alt + ctrl + f7 goes back to the graphical environment
<ThomasD_> i have to try.
<TheSheep> by the way, formatting can take a while
<ThomasD_> but i should see the blinking of the hd led, or?
<TheSheep> yeah, probably
<TheSheep> there should be a log file there too
<ThomasD_> because the system do nothing.
<TheSheep> which has detailed information
<TheSheep> ubiquity.log or something like that
<ThomasD_> i got also problems to get into the live mode
<TheSheep> any error messages?
<ThomasD_> not on screen
<ThomasD_> maybe in log files, but i don't reach the point to open this files
<TheSheep> you could experiment with some kernel boot options, maybe
<TheSheep> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<ThomasD_> could it be that my hd is damaged?
<Poisoned_Dragon> I did suggest that earlier
<TheSheep> It could be anything, from faulty hardware, through non-standard or badly supported hardware, to just simply a bug in ubuntu itself
<TheSheep> it's hard to say without any hints
<TheSheep> if it's badly supported hardware or a bug, there may be a workaround
<ThomasD_> ok, i will try to start with other boot options and open some log files
<TheSheep> ThomasD_: did you try googling for "ubuntu" and your laptop's make and model?
<TheSheep> ThomasD_: or searching the forums? often there are people who had similar problems but found a solution
<ThomasD_> i have searched for it on google
<ThomasD_> but that are older versions
<ThomasD_> for a long time i had installed ubuntu 8 on this noteboot and there were no problems
<ThomasD_> now i've tried to get into the console while the installation stucks. But the system don't react.
<ThomasD_> the problem is bigger and i will use a forum to get some help. Thanks all for your help. Bye
<roninn> next debian will be with xfce4?
<bekks> roninn: Doesnt matter in here.
<teratoma> im running latest xubuntu, on thinkpad x201 with Intel 6200 AGN wireless using iwlwifi driver.  wireless works after boot.  wireless stops working after suspend.  what do i do?
<brainwash> teratoma: that's most likely bug 1184262
<ubottu> bug 1184262 in systemd-shim (Ubuntu Trusty) "[logind] times out too early, stuck in PrepareForSleep, causing network and other services to not resume" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1184262
<teratoma> i will try  like it says
<teratoma> nmcli nm sleep false
<brainwash> please read comment #73
<brainwash> for a proper fix
#xubuntu 2013-11-06
<glenrock> i have a script that i want to run as root during the boot process to connect to my vpn.  how do i get that to autostart and run as root?
<zruty> Weather Update not working... it is a pity: I was enjoying that. hat can I do? It is not finding any city any more, it seems?
<holstein> zruty: test the network connection.. test the server that is trying to be contacted. specify city by zip
<holstein> glenrock: http://askubuntu.com/questions/88589/run-command-at-boot-as-root
<glenrock> thanks holstein
<holstein> glenrock: http://askubuntu.com/questions/290099/how-to-run-a-script-in-boot-as-root
<zruty> holstein: I am trying by ZIP but that probably won't work since I am not in the US. How can I check the server that is being tried to be contacted?
<holstein> zruty: ping it
<holstein> zruty: or, if it literally just stopped working, and it always has worked, maybe just give it some time and see if it comes back up
<zruty> holstein: Yeah I am fine with pinging it but I do not know which server is being tried to be contacted, so what to ping? BTW, It stopped working a few days ago already. How long should I wait...?
<holstein> zruty: as long as you want.. you can also try adding the applet back, or testing with another user to rule out your user config.. otherwise, give more details on what exactly it is you are using
<zruty> holstein: I have a computer at work where it stopped working, and a computer at home where it stopped working. I use xubuntu 12:04 LTS, and the applet called Weather Update stopped working  about a week ago. It says 'No Data'. I removed the applet from the bar and re-added it; it seems unable to find whatever city I try to search for. The Find button greys out for about 2 seconds, but no city is found, it just keeps showing 'Searching...' after the button comes 
<holstein> zruty: states that that had broken in the past with an upgrade
<holstein> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1875487
<zruty> holstein: Thanks! Looking into it, reading....
<akis63> hi all. is there any way to record any browser's activity (web pages visited) using a stand alone program (out of browser's history)?
<akis63> how can i linked a user's /dir to my admin account so i can monitor this /dir activity? is that possible?
<akis63> hi all. does anyone know why 'activity log manager' cannot record browsers activity?
<bekks> akis63: I wouldnr even expect that? :)
<akis63> bekks: what do you mean?
<bekks> I would not expect any "activity monitor" to control my brwosing history - I'd instantly delete those software.
<Poisoned_Dragon> I take it zeitgeist is not your friend, bekks?
<bekks> Poisoned_Dragon: Correct.
<cfhowlett> akis63, if you insist on surveilling your system users' browser habits, you might want to ask how in #ubuntu-server ...
<akis63> cfhowlett:thanks. donw already.
<akis63> cfhowlett:thanks. done already.
<neo2013> ola
<neo2013> Currently installing Xubuntu
<neo2013> :)
<neo2013> I'm hoping it will fix my gfx problem
<bekks> It isnt windows, it will not. :)
<cfhowlett> neo2013, sudo apt-get install xubuntu-restricted-extras    to get all those tasty codecs
<neo2013> Thanks, Bekks I was using Linux Mint
<neo2013> cfhowlett thanks
<cfhowlett> neo2013, be aware that gfx issues usually revolve around the gfx configuarations, i.e. Nvidia specific settings, etc.  Switching distros probably won't fix that without some attention on your part.  BUT if the issue was that you lacked the proper codecs ...
<Galatasaray> who use chromium browser
<baizon> !ask y Galatasaray
<ubottu> baizon: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<baizon> !ask | Galatasaray
<ubottu> Galatasaray: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Galatasaray> how to disable hidden customize and control panel in chromium
<ozberk> guys can I install the whiskeymenu applet to xubuntu 12.04
<koegs> ozberk: http://www.webupd8.org/2013/07/whisker-menu-fast-application-launcher.html
<ozberk> thnx
<ozberk> this is all bout my English exam ( well I'm not an studying angineerin but still it has my emotions :D ) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ro3EPPYbn44
<neo2013> ola
<schreber> Does anyone experience thunar closing/crashing at random recently ?
<neo2013> anyone got experience fn keys not working on  Laptop?
<neo2013> can't adjust the damn brightness
<schreber> this might be helpful - http://askubuntu.com/questions/287291/how-do-i-get-the-brightness-control-working-on-an-hp-6735s
<neo2013> thanks
<ozberk> guys I'm using xubuntu and I have a strange problem. On the desktop right click menu opens a bit late
<TheSheep> ozberk: I had that!
<ozberk> TheSheep: did you slove
<TheSheep> ozberk: after I removed the application menu from the panel, xubuntu was trying to re-generate the menu every time I opened it
<TheSheep> ozberk: I added the application menu back to the panel
<TheSheep> ozberk: and now it caches it properly again
<ozberk> The Sheep I just tried and didn't worked
<TheSheep> must be something else then
<ozberk> it's also too mcuh laggy
<ozberk> I guess xubuntu for the low spec pc'-s am I right ?
<ozberk> I just updated the x.org
<ozberk> look I know that my gpu is not powerfull enoıugh but
<ozberk> it's cool with the 2D
<schreber> not necessarily for low spec. machines but for people wanting to get work done rather than deal with flashy issues or randomness of other DEs
<glenrock> ozberk: see if this helps:  http://askubuntu.com/questions/96216/right-click-on-xubuntu-home-screen-is-slow-is-it-normal
<TheSheep> ozberk: what graphics card drivers are you using?
<ozberk> Asus EEE PC R 101 I gonna give a link
<TheSheep> ozberk: not what hardware, which driver
<ozberk> x.org
<ozberk> for intel
<TheSheep> ozberk: because if it fell back to the vesa drivers, it's normal to be slow
<TheSheep> xorg is the graphical environment
<ozberk> how can I see which driver do I using :S
<elfy> ozberk: I found that stopping the right click menu from using icons speeded it up a bit when I had the same issue, though I'd follow TheSheep and the graphic card thing first
<ozberk> elfy I get it but  I need to know  which fdriver do I using now
<TheSheep> ozberk: http://linux.koolsolutions.com/2009/04/24/tip-how-to-check-which-video-driver-is-your-x-server-using/
<xubuntu307> ciao a tutti
<ozberk> paste.ubuntu.com/6371619/
<ozberk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6371619/
<TheSheep> you are using the intel driver, that's good
<TheSheep> did you try disabling display compositing in  settings manager -> window manager tweaks -> compositing ?
<ozberk> nope
<TheSheep> that can help at the cost of not displaying shadows and transparent windows
<schreber> Anyone w/ a similar Thunar experience or is it truly random?
<ozberk> I'm using compositing without all of those shadows accutaly
<TheSheep> schreber: similar to what?
<TheSheep> schreber: oh, closing
<TheSheep> schreber: check your ~/.xsessionerrors
<elfy> schreber: I've not noticed anything like that
<schreber> okay I'll do that
<ozberk> ok
<ozberk> I did that
<ozberk> its looks like better than before
<schreber> not seeing anything out of the ordinary as far as I can tell at least.
<TheSheep> schreber: you can also try killing thunar, starting it from a terminal and then making it crash to see the messages
<schreber> okay
<TheSheep> but if the crashing is random, it can take a while
<TheSheep> just make sure you kill all thunar processes before starting it in a terminal
<TheSheep> otherwise it doesn't run, just opens a new window in the already runnung thunar
<schreber> no changes to the error log
<TheSheep> schreber: no, the errors should now appear in the terminal in which thunar runs...
<ozberk> how can I set a quit message in the IRC channel
<TheSheep> schreber: open a terminal and do "killall Thunar; thunar"
<elfy> ozberk: depends on the client - but quite often people don't want to see them :)
<TheSheep> then make it crash somehow...
<schreber> well I did say it was random, but I'll give it a go
<ozberk> wow I did it :D
<schreber> I'll just have to be more mindful of it when it crashes next
 * ozberk says sorry for party rocking :D 
<n00bie> hi all
<teratoma> how can i mount my android mtp device in Xubuntu ?
<TheSheep> teratoma: it should appear under devices when you connect it
<TheSheep> teratoma: in thunar
<Nok> Hi all, I have a desktop with a nvidia 9800GT. I installed yesterday xubuntu 13.10. After the fresh installation, i go to additional driver to install propriatary driver (I want to play steam game for linux) It says no driver available.
<Nok> Sorry for my english
<teratoma> TheSheep: I don't see it
<teratoma> TheSheep: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/5c31922732282a609bc8
<TheSheep> teratoma: pardon?
<teratoma> < TheSheep> teratoma: it should appear under devices when you connect it
<TheSheep> teratoma: in thunar
<TheSheep> in the side pane
<TheSheep> there is a heading "devices"
<TheSheep> it should appear there
<teratoma> nope. not there.  it was browseble in ubuntu raring nautilus.  this is not my first rodeo!
<teratoma> maybe ill see what a live ubuntu cd thinks
<TheSheep> teratoma: what version of ubuntu?
<teratoma> TheSheep: i am running saucy
<teratoma> xubuntu
<TheSheep> it was added to xubuntu in 13.04 I think
<TheSheep> teratoma: does lsusb in terminal show it?
<teratoma> TheSheep: yes.  https://gist.github.com/anonymous/7e9ee7f6cf669eac9668
<teratoma> i mean no
<teratoma> ack
<teratoma> lsusb: yes  . mtp-detect:  no
<teratoma> guess its not a mtp device and im silly
<teratoma> so why cant i see it in thunar ?
<TheSheep> teratoma: what version of adroid?
<teratoma> 4.0.4
<TheSheep> teratoma: also, make sure you enabled it in settings in the android device
<teratoma> i sure did.
<TheSheep> 4.x should be mtp
<teratoma> yep
<TheSheep> make sure the screen is not locked
<teratoma> screen not locked
<teratoma> the phone is rooted.  would that affect the ability to mount ?
<TheSheep> should work out of the box without any additional stuff
<TheSheep> no
<teratoma> right.  thats why im confused!
<TheSheep> that's stock xubuntu?
<teratoma> yes
<teratoma> installed from iso image
<TheSheep> I have no ideas
<TheSheep> it worked for me in 13.04 and now works in 13.10
<dont-panic> what would cause multiple .Xauthority files in ~/
<Poisoned_Dragon> multiple?
<bekks> dont-panic: ".Xauthority" is one single filename.
<dont-panic> here's what I have
<dont-panic> ['.Xauthority.FFN01W', '.Xauthority.LNEK2W', '.Xauthority.2BBG0W', '.Xauthority.WU113W', '.Xauthority.K1OU2W', '.Xauthority']
<bekks> You only have one ".Xauthority" then.
<dont-panic> sure, but I have multiple files containing .Xauthority... this is what I'm curious about
<Poisoned_Dragon> are they backups?
<dont-panic> I can vim into them and check, but I didn't make them manually
<dont-panic> theres nothing in any of them but the original
<dont-panic> .Xauthority files are generated by xauth, but a system should only have one... this isn't the first xubuntu system I've come accross that has had this going on
<Poisoned_Dragon> dont-panic, http://askubuntu.com/questions/299127/why-do-i-have-so-many-xauthority-files-in-my-home-directory
<Poisoned_Dragon> google is your friend. :)
<dont-panic> Well that's a whole bunch of sillyness
<Poisoned_Dragon> wasn't helpful?
<dont-panic> No, it was helpful, just silly
<arpad2> desktop doesn't start if I login
<ReaganomicsLambo> Guys I have a question. Sometimes when I'm using 12.04 and I'm typing, my keyboard starts going crazy. It happens to me when I'm in the middle of coding, or if I have skype in the background, or I'm on IRC. For example, I could be hitting the backspace key and all of a sudden I would get an M. If I hit an arrow key, I'd end up getting a U or something. The only way to fix it is to close the app. Anyone know why this happens?
<teratoma> sounds like chemtrails
<dupin> I can not set panel transparency
<dupin> I don´t even  ahve option for that is it strange or what
<dupin> http://www.pohrani.com/f/1G/Hs/4S1a6Kc9/50.png
<dupin> I know it is trivia but still i need help
<brainwash> dupin: you need to enable the built-in compositor, see http://docs.xfce.org/xfce/xfwm4/wmtweaks#compositor
<dupin> brainwash: but I have to install window manager tweaks first do I
<brainwash> dupin: it's part of the default window manager, xfwm4
<brainwash> is the entry missing in the settings manager?
<brainwash> you can also open a terminal window and run "xfwm4-tweaks-settings"
<dupin> brainwash:  tnx that works just fine  :)
<brainwash> great :)
<dupin> tnx again good night  :)
<brainwash> good night
<jax23> hi
<jax23> need help for "barry"
<jax23> anyone?
<genii> jax23: The Blackberry backup system for linux?
<genii> jax23: What about it?
<jax23> yes
<jax23> i display this message: "controller: requested mode not supported"
<jax23> suggests?
<genii> jax23: Is your Blackberry unlocked? That message usually comes because the company or ISP that has control of the handset pushed a security policy for it not to connect to the computer by USB
<genii> I am leaving soon, but may be able to assist you further tomorrow when I return.
<jax23> ok thank you very much...
<Poisoned_Dragon> wow, that's evil
<genii> Poisoned_Dragon: Many companies do this when the phone belongs to them. Also they can restrict pretty much anything else on the phone too, if they want, by pushing security policies out to them over-the-air
<Poisoned_Dragon> I know that. It just so big brother.
<Poisoned_Dragon> I had an old Nokia 3G flip phone. Had to reset the software in order to dump the t-mobile security settings.
<Poisoned_Dragon> But,I digress. This is off-topic.
<amandaparker> I installed XFCE on a regular unity machine (12.04) and when I got rid of Ubuntu Desktop (I was in taskel installing LAMP stuff) I can no longer boot to a gui.  What's the equivalent of the old dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<Poisoned_Dragon> Oh gosh. I don't even know.
<Poisoned_Dragon> If I was in your shoes, I would have just installed Xubuntu.
<Poisoned_Dragon> Less work.
#xubuntu 2013-11-07
<amandaparker> I know.  The guy that owns this is used to Unity so that's what I grabbed.  If this gives me too much more grief though I'll grab another I guess...
<niel123> yea use xubuntu
<niel123> its derpy
<bekks> amandaparker: Just install xubuntu-desktop
<bekks> amandaparker: Thats the package name.
<amandaparker> bekks: I did that, rebooted, then thought "Oh, I'll get rid of Unity" and bleah...  Starting over now with a Xubuntu livecd.  I grabbed 13.10 by mistake.  Anything I should know that's weird?  I'm used to 12.04
<blacklist> hello
<blacklist> this is my problem whit xubuntu 13.10
<blacklist> W: Impossibile recuperare gzip:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/it.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_saucy-updates_main_binary-i386_Packages  Somma hash non corrispondente
<amandaparker> I also just had an almost heart attack when everything was in Spanish...  Cat must have arrowed down at the initial "Try or install" page.  False alarm though
<xubuntu182> Hi!
<xubuntu182> can I get help not this channel for the version 12?
<ObrienDave> what do you need to know?
<Unit193> swx: Howdy.  12.10?
<Unit193> .04?
<swx> xtgms is missing on boot after a fresh install
<swx> the LTS
<swx> ever seen this error ?
<ObrienDave> that would be 12.04
<swx> yes 04
<ObrienDave> I have no clue what xtgms is or does
<swx> google either :P
<Unit193> !info xtgms
<ubottu> Package xtgms does not exist in saucy
<swx> weird
<Unit193> !find xtgms precise
<ubottu> Package/file xtgms does not exist in precise
<Unit193> I have no idea, and neither does ubottu. :P
<swx> tryin to reinstall.. well see if it work it out ;)
<swx> thx
<ObrienDave> that would be my best guess
<xubuntu748> Hello I have got two regressions in 13.10
<xubuntu748> anybody there?
<ObrienDave> sorta, kinda, but not quite
<xubuntu748> anyway, installed xubuntu from miniCD on Acer Travelmate 650
<xubuntu748> previous xubuntu worked fine
<xubuntu748> now plymouth splash seems to be in the wrong color dept and both the DLink USB wireless adapters don't work
<xubuntu748> connection established but it hangs after few bytes transferred
<ObrienDave> I had the hang problem last night. needed to reboot the DSL modem a few times
<xubuntu748> both worked fine on previous version
<xubuntu748> if I plug the adapter off and on the connection starts again but then hangs, I cannot even complete the apt-get update
<ObrienDave> that kind of connection is your ISP? DSL? FiOS?
<xubuntu748> I  have a wireless local network made with an ADSL modem/router
<xubuntu748> this old laptop needs an external USB adapter
<ObrienDave> have you rebooted the DSL modem lately?
<xubuntu748> I have got two DLink adapters
<xubuntu748> yes
<xubuntu748> i rebooted the router twice
<xubuntu748> no effect
<ObrienDave> see if Dlink has updated drivers for 13.10 I kind of doubt it, but worth a check
<xubuntu748> when i plug off and in the adapters the connection is established but only few bytes are transferred
<xubuntu748> updated drivers for both adapters? they are different and both don't work
<xubuntu748> it doesn't look much probable that both drivers are broken
<xubuntu748> I am not expert but looks like something else
<vrkalak> i'm download new 'stable' 3.12 kernel ...
<lotuspsychje> ObrienDave: whats the issue?
<ObrienDave> xubuntu748> now plymouth splash seems to be in the wrong color dept and both the DLink USB wireless adapters don't work
<ObrienDave> brb
<xubuntu748> if you are asking me, two regressions, plymouth splash wrong color dept and two dlink adapters not working
<xubuntu748> dwl-g132 and dwl-g122
<xubuntu748> they use two different drivers
<xubuntu748> the drivers are apparently fine since the connection is established
<xubuntu748> but then nothing passes on the connection, just few bytes right after establishing
<ObrienDave> sounds to me like an ISP issue
<xubuntu748> nope
<xubuntu748> I am using the same PC with the same adapter right now on Windows XP
<xubuntu748> and it worked with previous Xubuntu
<ObrienDave> hmm, no clue. sorry
<xubuntu748> I cannot contact the router from the PC on new xubuntu install
<xubuntu748> it means the issue is in between
<xubuntu748> It is difficult to accept that moving from a version to the following one you can get such bad regressions, I coild live with the wrong plymouth but the wireless connection is a no-go
<ObrienDave> try reading this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1675764
<xubuntu748> doens't apply to my case for two reasons, previous xubuntu just worked fine with both adapters and on 13.10 the adapter is properly recognized, the drivers are correct and the connection is established
<xubuntu748> I log in, get the local IP address
<xubuntu748> some data is transferred, like I can browse a site
<xubuntu748> then the connection dies
<xubuntu748> and stays dead unless I plug off and back in
<xubuntu748> i say it again using two diffrent adapters with two different drivers
<ObrienDave> hmm, I have the same USB connection issue with my mouse. keeps shutting off
<ObrienDave> maybe it's an USB issue
<xubuntu748> maybe
<xubuntu748> I don't see any error then
<xubuntu748> i also have an usb mouse and it seems to work
<ObrienDave> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsDlink
<ObrienDave> bottom of page
<xubuntu748> That comes from years ago when you had to use ndoswrapper
<xubuntu748> ndiswrapper
<xubuntu748> it would be ironical to upgrade Xubuntu then revert to ndiswrapper
<xubuntu748> when the previous xubuntu did not have any problem with native drivers
<xubuntu748> I tought to stay with 13.04 but then there is the "rapid release cycle" so after some months it isn't supported any more
<ObrienDave> was think more of this: Works on 10.10 and 11.04 with rt2870sta (might need rt2800usb blacklisted). (Device id is 07d1:3c0f, see lsusb)
<xubuntu748> I looked at all that documentation years ago
<xubuntu748> stopped when the native support for the adapters was implemented
<xubuntu748> last Xubuntu was totally plug and play
<xubuntu748> no need to fight with drivers
<xubuntu748> I don't think it makes sense to look ad years old documentation that is basically obsolete.
<xubuntu748> If a device was working fine with 13.04 it is expected to work fine with 13.10
<xubuntu748> then it is a regression somewhere
<xubuntu748> I wanted to submit a bug report but I cannot use the bug tracker tool
<baizon> xubuntu748: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<xubuntu748> Yeah right, science fiction guys
<xubuntu748> "Before filing any hardware related reports on Launchpad, please update your BIOS, and hardware firmware (CF card readers, SSDs, USB 3.0 controllers, DVD/CD drives, etc.) to the newest available from your vendor. "
<xubuntu748> That means "you cannot report any hardware related bug"
<xubuntu748> besides, I say it again, I did not have any issue with pervious Xubuntu, It doesn't make much sense to ask me to update firmware because latest version has got regressions
<xubuntu748> Because then new bugs could be introduced just because the new firmware
<xubuntu748> USB DLink wireless adapter DWL-G122 and DWL-132 worked fine with 13.04 and don't work with 13.10, no visible error, correct drivers loaded, connection established but hangs
<rydhwan> hi
<rydhwan> my pc p4 card openchrome
<koegs> what?
<rydhwan> xubuntu installed but after boot screen dark
<rydhwan> nothink
<rydhwan> no tty
<rydhwan> in live usb screen dark
<rydhwan> but in install i see installer ?
<rydhwan> ?????
<rydhwan> xubuntu 13.04 ok fine
<rydhwan> how install pilote of openchrome ?
<rydhwan> SOS
<rydhwan> chroot ?
<rydhwan> how install drivers of openchrome ?
<roninn> isn't linux unsafe
<roninn> user x edits the file /tmp/test and user y starts to edit the file /tmp/test at the same time, user x does some edits while the user y already opened the file for edit. then user x edits the file and right after the user y edits the file. so user x loses his changes.
<nlsthzn> roninn, that isn't how it works
<roninn> hm?
<roninn> why not
<roninn> well there can be vim locks, but if vim is not used for example
<nlsthzn> sorry I was thinking of something like people editing source code going into a linux distro and not files on someone's computer being access by multiple users on the same system... I am not sure how the system handles that as I am king of my system and nobody touches my files :p
<ObrienDave> it's good to be the king ;)
<nlsthzn> and my wife gave me permission to say I am king too
<ObrienDave> I ALWAYS get the last word. "Yes DEAR"
<nlsthzn> :D
<roninn> my wife only has access to /var/www and /home/herhome
<Unit193> I don't see how that is 'unsafe', or exclusivly a linux problem.  Most text editors, or good ones at least, will warn you it's been modified since you opened it.
 * nlsthzn trusts nano would know
 * nlsthzn sees this is not #ubuntu-offtopic and retreats
<roninn> Unit193, do you know which ones (cli)
<roninn> im interested
<Unit193> Nope, why would I?  Just that vim and nano do.
<nlsthzn> if it wasn'
<nlsthzn> if it wasn' for nano I would never edit in cli
<cfhowlett> !hibernate
<nlsthzn> ok... zzzzz
<bingo> hello. how much a difference in resource usage is there between Xubuntu and XFCE?
<bingo> thanks
<bingo> i guess what I am trying to ask is, which will my game run better on
<nlsthzn> xfce is the desktop environment used by xubuntu...
<cfhowlett> bingo,  xfce4 is the windows manager for xubuntu.  question makes no sense
<bingo> ahh i see
<bingo> but xubuntu is faster than regular ubuntu?
<nlsthzn> ah ok windows manager, sorry
<bingo> okay ill stick with xuduntu then, its nicer looking than xfce
<nlsthzn> ubuntu or xubuntu?
<ObrienDave> oh my
<bingo> im a noob, i just use linux cuse i get better fps
<bingo> :x
<cfhowlett> bingo, yes xubuntu is generally faster than ubuntu since no unity to eat up the GPU cycles
<bingo> ty, i notice it :)
<bingo> there used to be a program i could install from softwre enter, it let me edit the duel boot order. does it exist anymore?
<bingo> like a GUI made it easy to understand
<ObrienDave> yes, it's called grub-customizer. might have to add the PPA for it
<bingo> hi again. Would someone please tell me how to remove the XFCE? I only want to see Ubuntu and Xubuntu when i login
<cfhowlett> bingo, sudo apt-get purge xfce
<bingo> ty
<bingo> same for ubuntu 2d?
<bingo> unable to locate package
<cfhowlett> bingo, I don't know.  sorry.  but no need to kill those.  they take up trivial space
<bingo> ok
<nlsthzn> if you purge xfce then xubuntu as an option won't be available anymore
<bingo> oh snap
<cfhowlett> bingo, if you remove xfce4 you will NOT have xubuntu
<bingo> i won then, ty
<bingo> ill just leave it then, getting so picky causes problems
<bingo> xubuntu is sharp looing
<nlsthzn> the xfce option is the same as xubuntu without the theme and other things making it look nicer :)
<nlsthzn> basically the same thing
<bingo> any other nice themes that low on resources?
<bingo> and easy for noob to get
<nlsthzn> all themes you use with xfce/xubuntu will take the same resources...
<nlsthzn> it is only when you install totally different interfaces like unity etc. that resource usage will change
<bingo> whats the best way to devote as much resources to th game  play?
<bingo> figured it was xubuntu
<nlsthzn> not much more DE wise you can do, if you go lighter you will save some RAM but not enough IMO
<bingo> rgr, ill leave it
<bingo> disk image time
<nlsthzn> I am also on xubuntu now and I also use this system mainly for gamiing
<bingo> i was kinda blown away by how much better it is than windows
<bingo> like 20 fps higher on average any situation
<nlsthzn> wow, what are you playing?
<bingo> Second Life
<bingo> nto a game i know
<knome> !offtopic | bingo, nlsthzn
<ubottu> bingo, nlsthzn: #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<bingo> but i dont have a fist haha
<nlsthzn> sorry knome
<bingo> sorry masa
<bingo> was finally able to boot using 319 nvidia drivers
<bingo> just had to purge the old 304's but never knew
<bingo> took me three clean installs to learn that lesson
<bingo> and a google search
<bingo> are there any cool terminals? like ones with a DOOM theme et..
<cfhowlett> bingo, additional ram migth be worth a look
<cfhowlett> !quake
<ubottu> Quake runs natively under Ubuntu - See http://zerowing.idsoftware.com/linux/quake4/ for details
<cfhowlett> !guake
<Sysi> !info guake
<bingo> ya i tried quake but i didnt find the theme
<bingo> it was just gray
<ubottu> guake (source: guake): Drop-down terminal for GNOME Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.4-1ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 165 kB, installed size 756 kB
<cfhowlett> !cookie|Sysi,
<ubottu> Sysi,: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<bingo> ill try again i suppose, everyone says get guake
<bingo> sudi apt-get install guake?
<bingo> sudo*
<cfhowlett> yep
<Myrtti> tilda is another
<Sysi> guake offers just special functionality though, not special theming AFAIK
<bingo> then it wont help i just want a cool looking terminal
<Myrtti> I prefer terminator but it's not a dropdown like tilda/guake are
<Sysi> terminal colors are trivial to set in xfce4-terminal
<Myrtti> functionality > cool looking
<bingo> ill take terminator, where?
<bingo> guake i didnt see any theme
<Myrtti> sudo apt-get install terminator
<bingo> ty
<Myrtti> themes you have to build yourself
<Myrtti> in most cases
<bingo> where is tha on difficulty level for noob?
<Myrtti> on terminator it's right click - Preferences
<bingo> ty
<xubuntu901> Anybody aware of regressions with Wireless adapters?
<GridCube> i'm having an issue with the weather addon http://i.imgur.com/so3Mg5G.png for some reason it shows the temperature twice, once in the front in the choosen font and color, and once in the background in some grey color
<GridCube> its like the shadow of the numbers
<GridCube> the same happens if i add a different things to the applet
<GridCube> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-weather-plugin/+bug/1248962
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1248962 in xfce4-weather-plugin (Ubuntu) "scrollbox texts shadows doesnt rotate when the plugin is used on vertical panels" [Undecided,New]
<Junka> who updates the ubuntu repos?
<bekks> Junka: the repo maintainers.
<Junka> these are people from canonical?
<ObrienDave> maybe yes and maybe no
<Junka> omg *buntu is not safe after all
<Myrtti> oh, and why is that?
<Junka> anonimous people update my software
<Myrtti> hardly anonymous
 * phunyguy nudges Junka in the direction of Launchpad
<Poisoned_Dragon> lol, anonymous people
<Junka> is it safe for ufw to be disabled by default?
<phunyguy> define "safe"
<phunyguy> and what does this have to do with Xubuntu?
<Junka> xubuntu uses ufw is it not?
<Junka> then it's xubuntu's problem
<Pici> Junka: sure. Theres nothing listening publically on any port by default anyway.
<phunyguy> I am not sure Xubuntu does actually.... Maybe regular Ubuntu?
<Junka> I believe all the *buntu line uses it
<phunyguy> fair enough.
<phunyguy> so if all of ubuntu uses it, how is it just Xubuntu's problem?
<phunyguy> you just might be barking up the wrong tree here.
<Junka> i use xubuntu so i'm on xubuntu's channels...
<phunyguy> Junka: if you have an issue with design descisions, you can join #ubuntu-devel
<Junka> sure
<Haggard> Hey folks. I was trying to report a bug (weather app in 12.04) using the report a bug function. Doesn't work. Do I need to open a launchpad account to file a bug?
<phunyguy> Pretty sure, yes
<Haggard> Thx. Then that would be two bugs I need to file.  :)
<dupin> just installed xfce4.10 on xubuntu 12.04 and now icons arenot on the right but at the centar
<dupin> desktop switcher, action buttons...
<dupin> how can I put them on the right of the panel
<TheSheep> dupin: put a separator to the left of them and make it autoexpand
<dupin> to easy and trivial tnx man  :)
<gdos> using thunderbird, how can view root mail (i.e. local system mail) ?
<TheSheep> gdos: I'm not sure thunderbird supports that, let me check
<TheSheep> gdos: doesn't look like it does
<TheSheep> gdos: so one way around that would be to setup an actual smtp server on your computer serving those e-mails, and configure thunerbird to use that
<Harish> Hi
<Harish> i have a question with xhost
<Harish> xhost +name command does not save the user list after restart
<TheSheep> what was the question?
<xubuntu954> hey someone knows how much xubuntu live install take?
<jax23> time?
<holstein> xubuntu954: you mean, an installation from the xubuntu live installation media?
<xubuntu954> yea
<xubuntu954> time i mean 1 hour 2 hours
<TheSheep> depends on a lot of things, not possible to tell up front
<holstein> xubuntu954: depends on the machine.. usually takes me about 10 minuts
<jax23> on my old pc 1 and 1/ hour
<holstein> minutes*. it has taken close to or over an hour
<jax23> 90 minutes
<TheSheep> can be 2 hours on a slow computer from a cd
<xubuntu954> yeah becouse i have it in a window but i there isnt any process bar
<holstein> xubuntu954: wait as long as you possibly can.. then, consider starting over, and *not* accepting updates during the installation
<xubuntu954> ok thanks
 * genii sips his coffee
<gdos> TheSheep: how hard would it be?
<TheSheep> gdos: I have no idea, I never tried it
<TheSheep> !smtp
<ubottu> Ubuntu supports the Simple Mail Transfer Protocol (SMTP) and provides mail server software of many kinds. You can install a basic email handling configuration with the "Mail server" task during installation, or with the "tasksel" command. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MailServer and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/email-services.html
<gdos> TheSheep: thanks.
<genii> jax23: First we should see that your phone is set up to allow access by USB. Please go to Options, Memory, and make sure that "Mass Storage Mode Support" is set to On, and that "Auto Enable Mass Storage Mode When Connected" is set to either Yes or Prompt
<genii> jax23: Then click the Berry button on phone and select Save
<jax23> genii, i can't turn on my phone because i get an error
<jax23> error app 200
<genii> jax23: Oh, that doesn't sound good!
<jax23> :-(
<jax23> i'm trying to do a backup to restore after factory settings of my B.B.
<genii> jax23: Take off the back, pull the battery. Wait 10-15 seconds then put battery back and close it up. This should make it boot from cold
<jax23> ok
<jax23> it's starting
<genii> It will take a while. Then it has to do the second stage after where it will load the desktop, etc
<genii> ( assuming no boot errors)
<genii> Work needs me, back in a few minutes
<genii> jax23: Did it manage to boot all the way?
<jax23> nothing, error app 200
<genii> jax23: Sounds like a hardware issue.
<jax23> ideas?
<genii> jax23: http://supportforums.blackberry.com/t5/BlackBerry-Device-software/app-error-200/td-p/2609305
<genii> Looks like it might be fixable
<genii> jax23: Since it's no longer an issue where Xubuntu is involved, I suggest we head to ##blackberry channel, and see what can be done there.
<jax23> ok
<havenonearth> still trying to get internet to work properly with my clean install of ubuntu studio 13.10.  It connects, but ability to browse/download/stream breaks down after 5 minutes to 2 hours, even though it says it's still connected to wireless network. Disconnecting and reconnecting restores it, though sometimes I need to do it a couple of times for it to catch..  My Win7 dual-booted on the same laptop doesn't have these problems, a
<havenonearth> nd neither do the other laptops in the house.  Problem only started after I updated from 12.10.  I'm up to date on upgrades/updates.  Have generally ruled out Mozilla as a problem as it affects non-Mozilla apps including xchat, though sometimes xchat works when Mozilla doesn't.
<havenonearth> any thoughts?
<bekks> havenonearth: Its affecting your wireless driver.
<bekks> havenonearth: Which driver do you use?
<havenonearth> I'm not sure--I'm not on my drivers in xubuntu.  How do I find out?
<havenonearth> i'm not up on my drivers I meant to say.
<lighta> hi guys, hey is it normal that ls -d doesn't list all directory but just the one given in arg ?
<Rory> lighta: yes
<lighta> oh ye ?
<lighta> ls -d, is marked as broken ?
<Rory> lighta: ls -d */
<lighta> ah thx =)
<nonuby> any reason when i start xubuntu it restores many of my previous apps/windows ive even added rm -fr /home/me/.cache/session to /etc/rc.local which doesnt seem to fix it
<thequeers> hi
<swx> Hi! What is the most stable version of xubuntu a this moment? I am working on the 12.04 and it is not
<Junka> lol
<Junka> what is unstable for you swx ?
<swx> @Junka File manager not crashing when I move files from a drive to another ahah
<Junka> wierd I cant recall something similar
<Junka> have you tried the latest xubuntu 13.10?
<GP-Mike> have sometimes the same problem.. especially when I connect to my nexus 4.. and I am using xubuntu 13.10
<Junka> omg another one
<Junka> :p
<swx_> lol
<GP-Mike> ^^
<swx_> linux? stable? yes if u do anything :P
<Junka> Then I can suggest to remove thunar and install pacmanfm
<holstein> swx_: i would try removing the filemanger from teh equation. move the files in the command line and note the errors or messages
<swx_> thx for the advice
<swx_> miss the old fashion brown ubuntu version 8 Haha
<holstein> swx_: ? ...use it if you like.. its still there, just not supported
<Junka> not supported means no updates at all?
<swx_> holstein: I know that but I need support ;)
<Junka> bummer
<holstein> swx_: you are free to support it. manually update what you want/ned
<Junka> not cool
<swx_> times missing.. I have a life out of linux :)
<GP-Mike> that's blasphemy :P
<Junka> ban&kick the heretic plz
<swx_> ahah
<holstein> !ot
<ubottu> #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<swx_> holstein: maybe u should learn to take it easy man ;)
<holstein> swx_: you can request that the maintainers of the channel do.. otherwise, i welcome your comments in the proper channel
<havenonearth> did a clean install of ubuntu studio 13.10 about a week ago and am still trying work out problems with consistent internet connectivity.  I am able to connect to the wireless router and the Internet, but I lose the ability to browse and stream video after 5 minutes to 2 hours, even though I'm still shown as being connected to the network. I had no problems with it until I upgrade from 12.10. win7 dual-booted on my laptop has
<havenonearth> no problems and neither do the other computers in the house. any thoughts for addressing this?
<holstein> if it were me, i would troubleshoot the connection from live CD's
<holstein> there is nothing about ubuntustudio that really addressing networking specifically in any way
<holstein> i would use xubuntu or main ubuntu live CD's so that you can use the larger ubuntu community for support
<holstein> i would try the hardware with a supported operating system (such as windows) to ensure that its functioning properly
<holstein> havenonearth: i would look for other users of *any* linux using that same exact hardware and see if they experience issues or not
<holstein> if 12.04 worked, i would just install and use it and not worry, but i dont specifically want or need networking with my studio production machine
<havenonearth> so when you say troubleshooting from live CD's, do you mean testing a live CD of, say, xubuntu or ubuntu to see if I"m having the same problems?
<Junka> is xfce 4.10 backported in 12.04?
<holstein> havenonearth: correct.. removing the currently installed ubuntustudio from the equation completly
<havenonearth> so if the live CD works with no issues, are you then suggesting I just replace ubuntu studio with either xubuntu or ubuntu?  I chose ubuntu studio because of its low latency kernel.  I'm a professional DJ and I've noticed a huge difference  with the quality (and lack of interruption) of music in ubuntu studio.
<havenonearth> unless xubuntu has the same kernel?
<holstein> havenonearth: ubuntustudio and xubuntu *are* ubuntu. im saying, if you use main ubuntu's live CD, you will have no issues using the main ubuntu support avenues
<holstein> havenonearth: i feel like you have been having this issue for a while now, and realistically, it could be this simple.. support for your device is broken in more recent kernels
<holstein> havenonearth: running main ubuntu, or xubuntu live will remove the *lowlatency kernel from the equation,and allow you to more appropriately communicate with a larger community about the issue
<Junka> God, is a DJ.
<holstein> Junka: please use the OT channel.. thanks
<havenonearth> I appreciate your observation of the fact that I've been dealing with this for a while.  Because of that, I want to get this right.  So, I can test something without the low latency kernel to see if the issue is with the kernel itself.  If the live CD doesn't produce any improvements, then I can rule out the updated low latency kernel as being the issue.  if the live CD does show an improvement, then I would need to choose be
<havenonearth> tween reliable internet access and holding on to the low latency kernel.  am I reading this correctly?  I know these are all ubuntu and have used all three before.
<havenonearth> by testing something I mean ubuntu or xubuntu 13.10
<holstein> havenonearth: you can just install the generic kernel, if you feel that the lowlatency one is the issue.. you can choose them at boot time like dual booting
<Unit193> !info linux-generic
<holstein> havenonearth: when ubuntustudio shipped an RT kernel, i used to dual boot them, since the RT one didnt support a few wifi cards i had (assuming i needed/wanted networking)
<ubottu> linux-generic (source: linux-meta): Complete Generic Linux kernel and headers. In component main, is optional. Version 3.11.0.12.13 (saucy), package size 1 kB, installed size 33 kB
<holstein> but, the lowlatency one is likely not the issue.. though, it wont hurt to test.
<havenonearth> definitely makes sense to test it.  so if the kernel is the issue, I could then dual-boot between ubuntu studio and, say, xubuntu.  (which would actually be a triple boot since I already dual boot with Win7).
<havenonearth> one other observation.  ubuntu studio gives me the choice right now between xfce and ubuntu studio.  do they still use this same kernel in this version?
<Unit193> The kernel is picked at the grub prompt, not lightdm.  LightDM can't change the kernel at all.
<havenonearth> gotcha.  that makes sense.
<Unit193> There is a file in /etc/grub.d/ that makes lowlat kernels first choice though.
<havenonearth> the grub prompt is the very first prompt that, among other things, lets me choose between win07 and ubuntu studio?
<Unit193> Yes.
<havenonearth> gotcha.  that's helpful.  okay I'll give that a try and see if that makes a difference.  Thanks!
<Unit193> You can pick "Other options for Ubuntu Studio" to see what kernel, or patch /etc/grub.d/10_linux to see them on the main screen.
<havenonearth> while I'm at it, too--I was on before and somebody thought it might be a driver issue and asked what driver I was using. I didn't know and didn't know how to check.  would that be a worthwhile path of inquiry too?  and if so, how would I look into it?
<holstein> havenonearth: you can find that out with the network manager.. right click, connection information, driver is listed
<havenonearth> okay, the driver is wl
<Unit193> lspci -v | grep net -A9  and look at the driver, or inxi -n
<Unit193> (Or, that, the easy way.)
<holstein> havenonearth: so, you can blacklist the wl driver and try the other broadcom driver that you likely used in 12.10
<holstein> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<holstein> havenonearth: those are notoriously problematic
<havenonearth> the wl drivers?
<holstein> havenonearth: no.. those broadcom devices
<holstein> havenonearth: run "lspci" and output that to pastebin please
<havenonearth> okay, let me try that, hold on a sec.  what's the url for pastebin again?
<holstein> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<blacklist> holstein,  ism using 13.10
<Unit193> lspci | pastebinit   and paste the url.
<holstein> blacklist: maybe i pinged you by accident, actually suggesting the action of blacklisting
<havenonearth> okay, the URL is http://paste.ubuntu.com/6378830/
<holstein> havenonearth: thats the chip i had. it was so problematic i ended up switching it out.. let me get you a link you can try
<holstein> havenonearth: let me tell you what i think is going on here.. in 12.10, the wifi *didnt* work out of the box. you got a popup, and added the proprietary broadcom driver
<holstein> havenonearth: now, in 13.10, you are using the opensource one.. with that driver, i had the same experience you are reporting
<holstein> havenonearth: i would not do *anything* besides try the proprietary driver.. let broadcom know you are having an issue with the device, and consider just switching it out, or getting an external device that is more supported
<holstein> havenonearth: these days, hardware is just too reasonbly priced to sit around for weeks with things not working.. this the the site i referenced which has a device with the *same* wifi chip as you have
<holstein> https://sites.google.com/site/mtrons/howtos/eeepc-1015pn
<havenonearth> yep that's my laptop.  is it easy to switch out the chip? I am already using an external sound card because of the jack wearing out.
<holstein> havenonearth: specifically http://paste.ubuntu.com/6378883/
<holstein> havenonearth: it was easy for me to switch the chip. i had another laying around, and i have taking these machines apart before
<holstein> havenonearth: i would just get a supported USB device and plug it in, and enjoy
<havenonearth> that might make sense.  how much do they usually run?
<holstein> havenonearth: depends.. i literally have a box of them i havent paid anything for.. i see them for around $5 or $100 US
<holstein> 5 to 100*
<holstein> havenonearth: try the proprietary driver though.. i didnt try it in 13.10
<holstein> it'll work "better" id say
<havenonearth> and that's using the method via the google site link you sent me?
<holstein> havenonearth: the site i linked, and the broadcom link i had the bot give, or the specific information i picked from the link and put in the pastebin.. and now you know exactly what the issue is
<havenonearth> that's great.  Thanks so much! Identifying it is at least half the battle if not more.
<holstein> havenonearth: i had read that link before i bought the machine, so, i knew going in, i might change the wifi chip
<havenonearth> it's been a good machine in every other way--was thinking my next laptop should be an asus, too.  i'll probably get one optimized for ubuntu.  eventually I'll need a separate laptop for DJing.
<holstein> havenonearth: they dont make them "optimized for ubuntu".. if you want that, you get a system76 machine which is not optimized in any way... it just literally ships with ubuntu, and has support for linux
<holstein> havenonearth: you really dont need a seperate machine for dj'ing, id say.. nothing about ubuntustudio is specific to DJing, or running on a netbok
<havenonearth> I know, it's just more a question of convenience and storage.
<holstein> i use netbooks for a lot of "appliance" types of audio tasks. i have 8 or 10 of them around.. mostly asus
<holstein> you dont need ubuntustudio to use the few apps you'll need that happen to be in ubuntustudio
<havenonearth> is it the apps or low latency that distinguishes ubuntu studio?  a lot of those apps, of course, I don't use, though that may change.
<holstein> havenonearth: its the default setup.. otherwise, the sources are the same
<holstein> havenonearth: running those apps wont happen on a netbook.. not in any useable way.. it would be similar to trying to do video editing on a netbook.. i do a lot of field work on netbooks, but i come back to a main machine to edit audio
<havenonearth> well, that's worth keeping in mind, too, since I do some audio editing at times.
<havenonearth> okay, thanks once again--I appreciate the help!
<xubuntu874> hi
<acmeinc1> i'm having an issue where the 'top' command will crash my desktop.  Its hard to find a bug report since 'top' is a very ambiguous search term.  do any of the regulars here recall any issues with 'top' whcih has come up?
<holstein> try top in tty acmeinc1
<acmeinc1> i believe I have and it works.  I guess its not crashing "all" of the time either.  But sometimes.  I hvae a monitoring script that runs every 5 minutes which included 'top' snapshots.  I since dislabed that.  But when I ran top manually a few times, it has crashed.  But it was not crashing every 5 minutes.  Its intermittent for sure.
<holstein> acmeinc1: what error messages?
<acmeinc1> none
<acmeinc1> i tailed the messages/syslog/kern logs in another tty to be sure.  It just drops to the login screen.
<acmeinc1> if you have a log i should check, i'm all ears
<Unit193> The command `dmesg` and the log in ~/.cache/upstart/startxfce4.log
<acmeinc1> dmesg showed nothing...i'll take not of the xfce log\
<acmeinc1> ...that log doesnt exist
<Unit193> Erm, I just assumed 13.10.
<acmeinc1> LTS
<Unit193> Sooo, lightdm has a log as does X, sounds like something may be killing X (since it bounces back to login.)
#xubuntu 2013-11-08
<emma> how is xubuntu looking these days?
<holstein> emma: check it out live.. load it up
<jparr> emma: great on a thinkpad t430s here
<Pwnna> some how i lost the ability to resize my window with SHIFT + rightclick?
<Pwnna> how do i get that back?
<holstein> Pwnna: i suppose you could always reset the .config files for it.. is it not in the window manager settings?
<Pwnna> holstein: i have a lot of other settings
<Pwnna> holstein: idk.
<Pwnna> i don't know what i'm looking for
<Pwnna> there's a short cut for resizing window
<Pwnna> but that's not SHIFT + right click
<redderhs> emma: i'm running 13.04 on a Lenovo Y500 coming from Windows 7, I love it.
<redderhs> very polished..
<slash0mega> hello, dose the xubuntu iso fit on a cd?
<Unit193> Nope.
<slash0mega> ok, thank you for the quick answer :)
<Unit193> Problem with that?
<Unit193> If the BIOS doesn't support it booting off USB, could see if a BIOS update would fix it.
<slash0mega> thanks, but i think ill just pick up some dvd's tomorow
<Ryan-in-Sea-Town> hey guys
<ObrienDave> greetings, and welcome
<Ryan-in-Sea-Town> Thank you!
<cousteau> can I set the sound output to mono?  one of my earbuds doesn't work
<cousteau> (tried to do this on another PC with Windows 7 and it can't be done; I mostly want to do this to make my Windows friend envious)
<cousteau> doesn't seem to be possible graphically
<Unit193> http://askubuntu.com/questions/17791/can-i-downmix-stereo-audio-to-mono looks fun in PA. :P
<cousteau> so seems to be possible but not GUI-ly
<cousteau> re: my one-eared earphones I'll just store them carefully in the garbage bin and get another ones
<eva_> hi upgraded my mothers laptop to 13.10 and her keyboard stopped functioning, its ok in BIOS so its not hardware fault. What can i do?
<bgardner> eva_: Do you have an external keyboard that you can use to diagnose with?
<eva_> bgardner, im using it right now
<eva_> external keyboard that it
<eva_> Some Tech guy tried to fix it stupid. Now SuperKey does not work on external either.. i have no idea what he done
<eva_> i dont want to reinstall the whole os but will if i must
<bgardner> eva_: I'd start with dmesg if I were you, then - see if any notes in there about the keyboard.
<bgardner> eva_: Go ahead and pastebin it if you would like me to review it with you.
<eva_> bgardner, he messed up shortcuts.. ctrl+alt+T opens another window in xchat instead of terminall..gaaah
<bgardner> eva_: Yuck.  Okay, separate issues though - we'll start with the keyboard.
<eva_> cant copy the text lol
<eva_> i get ^C in terminal instead while i ctrl+C
<eva_> GAHD
<bgardner> In a terminal, use Ctrl-Shift-C
<bgardner> Or use the pastebinit command, like this:  dmesg | pastebinit
<bgardner> Ctrl-C has a different meaning in a terminal, that's not broken.
<eva_> alt+tab is also broken
<eva_> he returned her laptop and said" nooop could not fix it but here is an external keyboard" lol
<bekks> alt+tab doesnt work in terminal.
<eva_> no but switching between windows should
<eva_> bgardner, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6381614/
<bgardner> eva_: What is the make/model of your laptop?
<eva_> lg p1 express dual
<eva_> must reboot brb
<eva_> bgardner, there
<bgardner> eva_: There what?
<eva_> http://stevesubuntutweaks.blogspot.se/2013/10/laptop-keyboard-stopped-working-after.html bgardner , will try this
<bgardner> eva_: Found a similar thread on ubuntuforums, here is the link for your reference: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2041483
<bgardner> eva_: Definitely sounds like you found the solution in that first link, though.
<eva_> bgardner, hey, i solved it with the link i sent
<eva_> I want my mother to try xfce instead of unity since Unity is a little demaning on her old laptop.. is installing xfce or xubuntu-desktop the best approach?
<eva_> approach
<eva_> what do you recommend
<cfhowlett> eva_, to try xfce just install xfce4.  to give her the full meal deal, xubuntu-desktop
<koegs> xfce is plain xfce, xubuntu-desktop ist xfce with all shiny apps and themes
<eva_> cfhowlett, yeah. but will i have double of everything or can my ubuntu install co-exist with xubuntu-desktop fine?
<cfhowlett> eva_, no doubling and they'll co-exist
<eva_> BUT.. won't a lot of unity stuff show up in xubuntu when chose that session?
<eva_> Like indicators etc packages installed
<cfhowlett> eva_, I did this earlier tonight on the company machine.  unity in only the interface.  the apps will run
<eva_> cfhowlett, ah ok! you installed xubuntu-desktop?
<cfhowlett> and the non-xfce/xubuntu indicators just won't appear
<eva_> awesome
<cfhowlett> eva_, no only xfce
<eva_> Ah ok...
<eva_> Just tell me what to do i can't make up my mind cfhowlett
<eva_> lol
<cfhowlett> eva_, install xfce4, logout, choose xfce login.  OR skip all that
<cfhowlett> logout, choose the openbox? option and log back in.  no unity
<eva_> wut
<koegs> if you install xfce, it will not look like the screenshot at xubuntu.org, you will have a plain xfce but with all apps coming with ubuntu
<eva_> koegs, yes, but if i install xubuntu-desktop will i have two update-managers etc? two network managers runnin etc?
<koegs> nope
<koegs> both use the same packages, they wont be installed or used twice
<eva_> Ah ok.. old issue perhaps i remember i screwed my old system that way
<eva_> lots of errors where given
<eva_> koegs, so you recommend me to install xubuntu-desktop instead of xfce4? ;)
<cfhowlett> eva_, that's one reason I suggest ONLY the DE and not the desktop install
<koegs> if you want the full xubuntu-like experience, yes
<eva_> cfhowlett, so it could happen?
<brainwash> I've installed every single desktop environment on my test system and the xfce and xubuntu sessions run just fine
<cfhowlett> eva_, nope, pretty sure as koegs said.
<eva_> brainwash, wow.. everyone?
<eva_> I will install xubuntu-desktop now. i hope she is not mad by me.. i just want to show her how speedy stuff goes
<brainwash> eva_: yes, unity, kde, gnome, lxde, e17, razor-qt,..
<eva_> but perhaps i should check out xfce4 first
<eva_> brainwash, cool
<eva_> see if it runs much smoother
<eva_> xfce package is not even in ubuntu software center
<cfhowlett> eva_, sudo apt-get install xfce4
<eva_> thanks
<eva_> comeonnnnn
<eva_> oh sorry tought i was in another window
<cfhowlett> eva_, might also want to peek at lubuntu/lxde.  same command sequence
<eva_> thanks
<eva_> sudo apt-get install lxde
<xubuntu701> hello
<xubuntu701> italian chan please
<Sysi> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Nepomuk> Hello World. I am new to ubuntu. I installed XUbuntu on my netbook and i am searching a way to see my HDD's. I am searching for 30min now and i can't find it.
<jax23> hi genii
<jax23> i solved the problem
<jax23> i reinstalled the o.s.
<jax23> *sigh*
<jax23> :-(
<genii> jax23: Yes, I figured that was probably the only way, as their support page indicated.
<jax23> thanks for your interest
<jax23> i think so
<jax23> bye bye
<genii> jax23: You know where I am if you need assistance another time :)
<Nate_> Hello. Could someone please help me with a sound issue?
<Nate_> I have recently installed Xubuntu 13;10 and am having the non-functioning sound indicator issue
<Nate_> I have tried the fixes listed here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/360806/volume-indicator-issue-after-xubuntu-13-10-upgrade
<Nate_> and here: http://www.webupd8.org/2013/10/xubuntu-1310-sound-indicator-fix.html
<Nate_> but neither seems to have worked.
<Poisoned_Dragon> Nate_, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-sound/+bug/1208204
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1208204 in indicator-sound (Ubuntu) "indicator-sound no longer functions with xfce4-indicator-plugin" [High,Triaged]
<ljunggren> i deleted it from the panel
<Poisoned_Dragon> Read comment 5
<Poisoned_Dragon> then log out and log back in.
<Nate_> I tried the fix listed there
<Nate_> and I have logged out and back in
<Nate_> but it does not work
<Poisoned_Dragon> Then it should be working, unless you have hardware issues.
<Nate_> It worked perfectly fine running Ubuntu 13.04
<Nate_> as recently as two hours ago
<Poisoned_Dragon> I use Ubuntu Studio 13.10
<Poisoned_Dragon> Fix works fine.
<Nate_> Now, I will mention that logging out and back in seems to be saving my session, despite leaving the check box unchecked
<Nate_> So I am wondering if it is not reloading the settings in the way it is supposed to
<ljunggren> have you rebooted
<ljunggren> just to be sure
<Nate_> I have
<Nate_> I have ever peformed a complete shutdown
<Nate_> *even
<ljunggren> a ok
<Nate_> It is still saving my session
<Nate_> and the sound still is not workin
<Nate_> *working
<ljunggren> wait
<ljunggren> sound is not working?
<Nate_> Not at all
<ljunggren> at all?
<ljunggren> Ah then its another issue
<Nate_> I see
<Poisoned_Dragon> Yeah, the fix only fixes the indicator.
<Poisoned_Dragon> If you're having hardware issues, you must resolve them first.
<ljunggren> lol
<ljunggren> i can't even log out?
<ljunggren> press logout and nothing happens
<ljunggren> what just happened...
<ljunggren> is there a command for loging out
<Nate_> OK I'll bite. I don't see a proprietary driver that I might have missed. What else could be causing my sound issue?
<Junka> when will xubuntu will official fix the sound indicator?
<Nate_> Ah. Got it.
<Poisoned_Dragon> What was it?
<Nate_> Needed to remove and re-install alsa-pulseaudio apparently
<Poisoned_Dragon> Oh... weird.
<Poisoned_Dragon> But, as long as you're at full speed
<Nate_> sed the first alternate method on this page: http://itsfoss.com/fix-sound-ubuntu-1304-quick-tip/
<Poisoned_Dragon> so be it
<Poisoned_Dragon> cool
<Nate_> OK, new problem. I am an idiot and removed the indicator icon, and now can't seem to re-add it. It doesn't appear under "add new items" for the panel
<Nate_> The volume CAN be changed with the hardware keys
<Poisoned_Dragon> the sound indicator isn't a plugin on it's own.
<Poisoned_Dragon> It's appears in the indicator plugin
<Poisoned_Dragon> If the indicator plugin is in the panel, it's not the fault of the plugin
<Nate_> I restored the indicator, and it brought back network status but not the sound controls
<Poisoned_Dragon> might need to log out and in again, since you uninstalled/reinstalled that package.
<Poisoned_Dragon> Oh... wait
<Poisoned_Dragon> did you reload alsa?
<Nate_> yes
<Poisoned_Dragon> sudo alsa force-reload?
<Nate_> yes
<Poisoned_Dragon> Hmm... Then I dunno.
<Poisoned_Dragon> Short of rebooting.
<Nate_> is there an alternate volume control I can use?
<Nate_> well, I can try rebooting. I'm not chatting on the machine I'm working on
<Poisoned_Dragon> Oh, do that then.
<Poisoned_Dragon> Tell us what happens.
<Nate_> will do.
<Poisoned_Dragon> I gotta get me some headache pills.
<Nate_> Soft reboot or all the way off to all the way back on?
<Poisoned_Dragon> Try logging out first.
<Poisoned_Dragon> Then worry about going all the way.
<Nate_> logging out didn't work
<Nate_> Trying a complete power off
<Nate_> that didn't work either.
<Nate_> Is there an alternate volume control I can try instead?
<Nate_> I know it can be changed. The hardware keys for it work fine.
<Nate_> OK, I was able to re-inable it in the startup panel
<Nate_> the only odd problem is that the icon is black instead of white
<Nate_> Also, there is no sound option in settings manager.
<Nate_> Close enough for now I guess. Thanks for the help.
<ljunggren> It's so boring i get bad UI performance with fgrlx drivers but bad performance in game with opensource drivers
<ljunggren> dilema
<bekks> So play games more often, or dont play them anymore ;)
<ljunggren> yup
<ljunggren> something like that
<ljunggren> actually im in the wrong channel because on xfce i don't have this issue
<ljunggren> lol
<ljunggren> sorry
<glenrock> what's the recommend way to fix the boot process (plymouth?) after installing the nvidia proprietary drivers?
<ljunggren> hey
<ljunggren> how do you guys watch movies without screentearing
<David-A> ljunggren: maybe there are settings in the graphics driver you can try? maybe you can try different video output method in the media player?
<David-A> ljunggren: come back and tell us what media player you used
<Junka> parole
<ljunggren> i dont know what i have done now.. but my UI is really choppy but i get like 3000fps in glxgears..i use to get 800..
<ljunggren> and when put vsync on in amd ccc settings i get 30fps.. i have 60hz screen
<winb> :)
#xubuntu 2013-11-09
<xubuntu136> xubuntu is my favorite linux distro i always have it installed on my pc ! canonical looses its time with unity cause it sucks !
<mikodo> Where can I find the logs from Nov 7/13's Xubuntu-devel meeting?
<GridCube> irclogs.ubuntu.com for starters
<mikodo> thx. I'll try there
<GridCube> all other ubuntu services are down for the moment
<mikodo> GridCube, Aah! I think I got it with the one you posted. Thx.
<HiddenDjinn> rsync question: i have my sshd on a port other than 22, how do i tell it to connect to that port while copying over a shell?
<Unit193> --port=PORT             specify double-colon alternate port number
<David-A> HiddenDjinn: or explicit ssh command using -e 'ssh ...'
<HiddenDjinn> Unit193, thanks
<mikodo> Good to read on xubuntu-devel that Trusy is going to remain with x.org.
<mikodo> Goodnight.
<C4RR3> Hey everyone, I
<C4RR3> have a problem with my laptop computer running xubuntu
<C4RR3> I spilled wine on the keyboard and it keeps pressing enter
<C4RR3> how do i disable through the settings the laptop keyboard so that it can ignore it while i use the
<C4RR3> other keyboard I have?
<C4RR3> Thanks in advance, it's really annoying as you can see. :)
<mushy_> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<mushy_> !patience long install
<ubottu> mushy_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mushy_> is anyone alive at gmt -6?
<pleia2> yes, but this is a support channel and you haven't asked a support question :)
<blobba> Hello! i just downloaded xubuntu 13.10 iso and have some questions.
<bekks> So ask them...
<blobba> The computrer that im going to install has no cd/dvd. how do i get it on a flashdrive and boot from that?
<bekks> !usb | blobba
<ubottu> blobba: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<blobba> im still having problems!
<bekks> blobba: You still have to ask...
<blobba> im on ubuntu 12.04 and installed usb-creator-gtk from synaptic
<blobba> started the precces and got a segmenfault!
<blobba> segmentfault
<blobba> i erased my usbdrive with usb-creator-gtk
<blobba> maybe i should format the drive in nautilus?
<bekks> Use unetbootin instead.
<blobba> from synaptic?
<bekks> You dont need to format a drive whatsoever in nautilus.
<bekks> blobba: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick#Unetbootin-1
<blobba> seems to be working! thanx!
<blobba> this xubuntu is free from that abomination called unity right?
<blobba> will most stuff thet works with regular ubuntu work with xubuntu?
<blobba> if i follow a guide somewhere that is for regular ubuntu is it going to work?
<knome> blobba, 1) there is no unity in xubuntu 2) most (pretty much all) stuff that works in ubuntu should work in xubuntu, but they might need a lot of other packages to be installed 3) yes
<knome> or 3) yes, most probably
<knome> xubuntu uses the same core as ubuntu
<blobba> nice! this computer im installing it on is my HTPC so i only use XBMC and Google Chrome more or less...
<blobba> does VDPAU work?
<knome> i don't know by experience, but if it works with ubuntu, it should
<blobba> ok thanx.
<blobba> hmm, it seems the procces with unetbootin to creat my bootdrive froxe at 33%!?
<blobba> froze
<ur0pl> hi
<ur0pl> i don't see the top toolbar
<ur0pl> how do i get it again?
<ur0pl> i tried restart lightdm , but that didn't fix it
<well_laid_lawn> ur0pl:  is it in your autostart file?
<ur0pl> i did something like alt-f4 and now it is gone
<ur0pl> i tried logging out and back in, but it didn't fix it
<ur0pl> okay
<ur0pl> i just ran xfce4-panel in a screen session
<ur0pl> so it is fixed
<ur0pl> fuck
<ur0pl> i'm just going to restart
<knome> ur0pl, watch your language
<ur0pl> i just did a restart
<ur0pl> and it is still gone
<ur0pl> what is my autostart file?
<bekks> !autostart
<ubottu> To add programs or scripts to start when logging in, use Applications menu -> Settings -> Settings Manager -> Session and Startup -> tab "Application autostart" - See !boot for starting (non-interactive) programs at boot
<ur0pl> there is no setting to auto start xfce4-panel
<ur0pl> what i need to do is restore the default panel settings
<elfy> ur0pl: I remember have the same issue for a while - I just added an item for it to Application Autostart
<ur0pl> okay i fixed it
<ur0pl> i had to delete some config files
<xubuntu034> hello
<nostromo> When I alter brightness, a popup-notification informs the desktop of the change. Some process has sent a dbus message to the Notification daemon. My question here is which pkg/process generates that popup notification? xfce4-power-man, acpid, or another?
<xubuntu034> been looking for answers on how to properly get my nvidia drivers working with steam. Read thru many articles still no help
<brainwash> xubuntu034: try #ubuntu-steam
<xubuntu034> thanks
<xubuntu034> hmmm there n ot much help there or they are all afk
<brainwash> xubuntu034: do you have any specific question? if it's a general ubuntu driver issue, why not ask in #ubuntu :)
<xubuntu034> been looking for answers on how to properly get my nvidia drivers working with steam. Read thru many articles still no help
<brainwash> so what exactly is the problem?
<xubuntu034> i am using xubuntu 13.04 with a nvidia 660ti if that helps
<cfhowlett> !nvidia|xubuntu034, ask in the #general channel for my eyes on maybe
<ubottu> xubuntu034, ask in the #general channel for my eyes on maybe: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<xubuntu034> it seem the opengl is not activating
<xubuntu034> i have the driver install and working but it needs to run the 32 bit open gl for steam
<Junka> i dont get much battery life on my laptop
<Junka> any suggestions?
<xubuntu034> http://i.imgur.com/m22Ja0m.jpg this is the error I recieve
<brainwash> xubuntu034: https://github.com/ValveSoftware/steam-for-linux/issues/248
<xubuntu034> wierd that I should have this isse with a newer 660ti
<brainwash> which driver version?
<brainwash> should be 310 or newer I assume
<xubuntu034> 313.30
<Poisoned_Dragon> Wait... is that a GT660?
<xubuntu034> no its a GeForce GTX 660 Ti/PCIe/SSE2
<Poisoned_Dragon> ok, GTX.
<Poisoned_Dragon> Point is, how are you only using 313.30, which I've never heard of, on a GTX660, when I'm using 319 on a Geforce 8 series card?
<xubuntu034> good question
<Poisoned_Dragon> Also, I came in late. What was your original problem?
<xubuntu034> http://i.imgur.com/m22Ja0m.jpg this is the error I recieve
<Poisoned_Dragon> Ooooooooh... You're using Steam.
<Poisoned_Dragon> Isn't a prerequisite of steam to have a certain beta driver or better installed? 319 should be mature enough to warrant an update.
<Poisoned_Dragon> After all, your GPU is more than capable.
<xubuntu034> looking at the nvidia page for my card it seems that the suggested drivers by the sofware update are a bit old
<Poisoned_Dragon> If I can run 319, you can run circles with 319.
<Poisoned_Dragon> Additional Drivers suggested 313.10?
<xubuntu034> yea..
<Poisoned_Dragon> hmm... What version of Xubuntu are you on?
<xubuntu034> 13.04
<Poisoned_Dragon> Well, I was using 309 on 13.04. I'm on 13.10 now.
<Poisoned_Dragon> 13.10 suggested 319 for me.
<xubuntu034> maybe i dont have the correct things selected ni my sofware update
<Poisoned_Dragon> I don't think there's much to customize with the Additional Drivers component.
<Poisoned_Dragon> Short of telling you to try 13.10, I dunno what to suggest.
<Poisoned_Dragon> I'm lucky my setup works now. XD
<xubuntu034> wonder why it is suggesting such old drivers
<Poisoned_Dragon> And I had to tweak it, quite a bit, to get video playback, and other things, to stop tearing.
<Poisoned_Dragon> It might be an xorg version thing.
<Poisoned_Dragon> I probably would have been on 313.30 if I had not upgraded the distro.
<xubuntu034> so maybe upto 13.10
<xubuntu034> does that mean a full reinstall or can i keep what i have
<Poisoned_Dragon> Um... Well, there is a procedure to upgrade without doing a clean install. But, I find it best to do it clean
<xubuntu034> ok im off to go do more testing
<Poisoned_Dragon> I tried the other way and had some hiccups. Especially with upgrading to the next version of Nvidia drivers. I didn't even know there was a newer driver until I saw it install.
<xubuntu034> thanks for your help
<stephen_sti6999> hello! I have xubuntu 13.10 and have added cinnamon 2.0 so I can have two light DT to use, but menus have doubled up menu entrys like bluetooth etc, so what would be the best clean up method?
<cfhowlett> stephen_sti6999, sudo apt-get purge packageyoudon'twant
<stephen_sti6999> thank you
<irgendwer4711> hi, how to increase the value for the margin of window?
<irgendwer4711> very difficult to hit the resize field at corner
<Poisoned_Dragon> That's usually based on the theme you use. Either edit the theme file, or just use another theme.
<Poisoned_Dragon> Oh... Window Theme
<Poisoned_Dragon> Not appearance theme
<irgendwer4711> it there a gui for that task?
<TheSheep> irgendwer4711: but there is no need to hit the border
<TheSheep> irgendwer4711: just hold down alt and drag with the right mouse button
<Poisoned_Dragon> Oh... Right. There are other ways to resize.
<Poisoned_Dragon> Well, even I didn't know that. :)
<irgendwer4711> ok thats for linux users, I very often use windows ;-)
<Poisoned_Dragon> Learn something new.
<irgendwer4711> but I have windows at work, would be nice if my pc could behave like it
<irgendwer4711> where to edit this value?
<irgendwer4711> I am using greybird
<TheSheep> editing windows themes is quite an advanced topic
<TheSheep> best just choose a theme that has larger border
<TheSheep> http://pclosmag.com/html/Issues/201008/page04.html
<TheSheep> here is a blog post about customizing the themes
<Junka> gmusicbrowser is the volume indicator right? if I remove it and install rhythmbox will rhythmbox take it's place on the indicator?
<irgendwer4711> I read, I have to change "right_width"
<irgendwer4711> but I dont know which folter. am I using xfwm4 oder xfce-notify?
<Poisoned_Dragon> the window manager is xfwm4
<irgendwer4711> the is no theme file in this folder
<irgendwer4711> oh, I found out that a image sized the border
<Poisoned_Dragon> You really should just choose another theme from Settings Manager; Window Manager.
<irgendwer4711> have to
<TheSheep> also, instead of modifying a theme in place, first copy it to your ~/.themes directory, so that upgrades won't overwrite your changes
<irgendwer4711> kokodi seems to be good.
<irgendwer4711> ok that was an unimportand task, now the importand one. how to setup a 4k-hdd right.
<irgendwer4711> it seems to be that my hdd runs in 512bytes mode
<irgendwer4711> any hardware expert here today? :-D
<TheSheep> irgendwer4711: there is always ##hardware
<irgendwer4711> its a linux thing
<irgendwer4711> how to setup a good partition for 4k use
<TheSheep> I have no idea what 4k is, so can't help you
<irgendwer4711> old hdd have 512 byte per sector, the new one use 4096
<TheSheep> I don't think you need to setup anything specially for that
<irgendwer4711> there are rules for the alignment auf partitions
<TheSheep> sure, but gparted has an option to do it automatically
<TheSheep> (gparted is the partition editor that the installer uses)
<irgendwer4711> I have it running. this was my choice
<irgendwer4711> ok, i have to logout for this. bye
<akis63> 2 days ago i faced a 'resolved problem' issue after last chromium update (Version 30.0.1599.114 Ubuntu 12.04 (30.0.1599.114-0ubuntu0.12.04.3). Using Mozilla i am facing the same problems. I asked my ISP if there is any line's problem and they answered negativily. I searched google and i saw that other users are facing similar problems (http://askubuntu.com/questions/371791/how-do-i-address-chromium-slowdown-following-update). i read about the
<akis63> open DNS servers and many similar things and although i tried them nothing changed. any similar expirience?
<HiddenDjinn> why would mail servers on the web refuse to speak to a postfix instance?
<xubuntu123> Hello, got one question. I have some difficulties with installing xubuntu on Acer AOA 150 ZG5 via USB. I tried unetbootin, but it seems it isn't working as the other laptot (Dell Latitude) do. So I decided to try PXE boot. The only question stands:
<xubuntu123> where would I get tfptboot files
<holstein> xubuntu123: if the machine boots USB, it'll act just like a cd rom on boot with unetbootin
<holstein> xubuntu123: what is the issue you encounter?
<holstein> xubuntu123: you would get the files where you host them
<xubuntu123> It halted just after the line: SYSLINUX <versio> <copyright> and blinking carriage underneath that line.
<xubuntu123> I suppose it's grub(?) issue, that can't load graphical section which is blue box
<holstein> xubuntu123: have you tried safe graphics? have you tried another usb stick?
<holstein> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<xubuntu123> holstein: the very same usb stick works fine on two other computers
<holstein> xubuntu123: and nomodeset?
<xubuntu123> I did not make any modification to usb stick after the software did. I lack knowledge frankly about modyfing the files
<holstein> xubuntu123: try nomodeset, please.. its not a way of editing the stick at all.. assuming that the stick is "good", and the system boots usb, and the usb and other hardware function properly, what could be going on is, the grahpics driver is unable to load the desktop on that particular hardware
<holstein> xubuntu123: using the nomodeset option from the live USB is an easy way to test if this is the case or not..
<xubuntu123> OK, will get some lecture to set it.
<xubuntu123> I believe, that the unetbootin menu is located in isolinux directory, there is isolinux.cfg file having a specific line: ui gfxboot bootlogo
<holstein> xubuntu123: dont "believe"... load the specific grub menu. if unetbootin is a problem, dont use it.. i use drivedroid on my android phone. there are other USB stick iso creators
<holstein> xubuntu123: i seem to remember being able to easily edit these at boot time, even using unetbootin.. dont bother with making a persistent change to the iso, or USB stick.. just edit and test the one time
<holstein> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1652925.html suggests - I create LiveUSBs with UNetbootin and then go to the syslinux.cfg file and remove quiet splash and add in whatever is relevant for my machine.
<Poisoned_Dragon> Oh yeah, when the boot menu is displayed you can press tab over the boot option you want and add options.
<Poisoned_Dragon> Some menus are a little different and have you press e. ymmv
<holstein> Poisoned_Dragon: what do you do for unetbootin specifically?
<Poisoned_Dragon> Sadly, I haven't used it in a while. Does it tell you at the menu what to press to edit commands?
<Poisoned_Dragon> These days, I use dd when I know the iso is hybrid.
<Poisoned_Dragon> unetbootin gives me issues on some distros.
<holstein> xubuntu123: thats very true.. the iso are dd friendly
<xubuntu182> Hi
<Unit193> Bye.
<gdos> how do i *HIDE* users on the login screen? I have created a shell account for a user but do not want that user to be displayed on the login screen. I tried putting the users name in '/etc/lxdm/users.conf' but still won't hide the user.
<gdos> er, that should be '/etc/lightdm/users.conf'
<well_laid_lawn> gdos:  see if this helps https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Boot_Install_Login#Changing_LightDM_Settings
<Monkeytoe> question, I have my power settings under ac (actions) set to never, and under monitor (actions) set to never... I also have the screensaver disabled but my xubuntu machine still goes to a black screen like every 10 minutes if I am not doing something... how can I disable this?
<well_laid_lawn> xset -dpms
<bekks> Monkeytoe: Then check the powersavings of your display, too.
<Unit193> And systemd, see if that's taking over.
<mhd> I have a problem with Mypaint causing a broken pipe crash in the X server
<irgendwer4711> hi, me again :-)
<irgendwer4711> I noticed that the border of windows are extend into invisible area outside of screen
<irgendwer4711> window icon is parted too
<sharpnel> 1
<Rory> sharpnel: That's numberwang
<sharpnel> i am banned for i dont know what reason everywhere
<sharpnel> heres the only channel i can talk it seems
<sharpnel> :(
<Rory> sharpnel: Are you banned in #ubuntu? You can /join #ubuntu-ops and find out the reason for your ban
<sharpnel> i run /mode #ubuntu b
<sharpnel> and i dont have a ban but i still cant talk there
<sharpnel> :(
<Rory> sharpnel: What happens when you try?
<Rory> I saw your "1" in #ubuntu
<sharpnel> :Cannot send to channel
<sharpnel> it shows me this
<sharpnel> :(
<Rory> join #ubuntu-ops maybe you're muted?
<Unit193> sharpnel: He said he could see you.  If you think you are still having problems #ubuntu-ops is the place to get help.
<sharpnel> thnx guys ill try
<wolfgang__> I installed compiz in xubuntu 13.10 and the only issue is I no longer can use workspaces.
<wolfgang__> PLease help me get workspaces back
<wolfgang__> I installed compiz in xubuntu 13.10 and the only issue is I no longer can use workspaces.
<wolfgang__> PLease help me get workspaces back
<wolfgang__> Is there any one here?
<Unit193> Sure, but maybe nobody knows as compiz isn't really supported.
<wolfgang__> Is there an equivilent to compiz I can use to make things cool that isnt buggy?
<Unit193>  Well, compton isn't in the main repos or I'd recommend that.
<wolfgang__> compton? I dont mind adding a repo as long as its safe.
<wolfgang__> But Compiz is acutally causing quite a few issues
<wolfgang__> I will be right back after a restart so I can remove compiz
<wolfgang__> Im back
<wolfgang__> Can you please help!? I guess compiz broke xubuntu, The top bar is gone as well as the dock at the bottom.
<wolfgang__> How can I fix this?
<wolfgang__> This windows just kind of opened auto maticly when I I started up
<wolfgang__> Also a file manager windows
<wolfgang__> And terminal
<wolfgang__> But I cant open anything else
<wolfgang__> What do I do?
<wolfgang__> <Unit193> What do I do?
<wolfgang__> Am i going to need to format my drive and reinstall xubuntu?
<wolfgang__> I dont want to do that
<wolfgang__> ?
<wolfgang__> Is any one here that could at least give me an idea?
<wolfgang__> I cant open new windows.
<wolfgang__> WEll I am installing ubuntu desktop throught the terminal to go see if that will work
<wolfgang__> If that works, then stuff might happen...
<Unit193> You can clear out your ~/.config/xfce/ and ~/.cache/
<wolfgang__> How?
<wolfgang__> And will that fix it?
<wolfgang__> So delete everything in /home/wolfgang/.config/xfce4/ ?
<wolfgang__> unity193 ?
<Unit193> That will delete your preferences for xfce applications, including the panels.
<wolfgang__> ok
<Unit193> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<wolfgang__> So now just restart?
<Unit193> Did you remove ~/.cache/ ?
<wolfgang__> yes
<Unit193> Log out and back in.
<wolfgang__> ok brb
<wolfgang__> oh wait
<wolfgang__> I have none of that, what is the terminal command for it?
<wolfgang__> Things are really broken....
<Unit193> They are hidden dirs, Ctrl+h to see them.
<wolfgang__> Im talking about a log out command
<wolfgang__> I already cleared though
<wolfgang__> s
<wolfgang__> I dont have much of a gui really available.
<Unit193> xfce4-session-logout
<wolfgang__> Thank you
<wolfgang__> Thank you its all fixed, Now I know compiz is a terrible idea :)
<wolfgang__> Thank you very much
<Myrtti> wolfgang__: was there a specific reason you even ran it?
<wolfgang__> Wobbley windows
<Myrtti> right
<wolfgang__> I love dem wobbley windows
<wolfgang__> They are beautiful
<Myrtti> if it had been true transparency, that can be solved by turning compositing on
<Myrtti> and doesn't need compiz for that
<wolfgang__> What?
<wolfgang__> I dont need compiz for wobbley windows?
<Myrtti> you probably do
<wolfgang__> Ok
<Myrtti> but for true transparency you don't
<wolfgang__> OK
<wolfgang__> Well its all fixed now
<wolfgang__> unity mentioned something about something called compton, will it give me cool settings like compiz?
<elfy> some might not being called unity ;)
<elfy> this is #xubuntu after all :)
<wolfgang__> There was a guy named unity something
<wolfgang__> He saved me
<wolfgang__> So is there a software to make my os look all cool?
#xubuntu 2013-11-10
<Mapley> I swear that Droid Sans looks different on Xubuntu than on Arch with the same exact font rendering settings... hmm.
<Mapley> Slightly different spacing, character widths, and curves.
<mushrooman> Hi
<mushrooman> Why does Xubuntu lag so much?
<mushrooman> I removed Nouveau and the lag is gone, but I'm stuck at 800x600
<ruien> I run nvidia drivers on dual-monitor setup, 1920x1080 & 1600x900, I'm using "nvidia-319-updates" package on xubuntu 13.10 -- no lag whatsoever
<mushrooman> It's not as bad a unity Ubuntu, but there's pretty horrific draw bugs and software manager lags just animating icons
<ruien> that sounds like a driver incompatibility. Which driver are you using, and is it compatible with your video card?
<mushrooman> It's Nouveau
<xub350> mushrooman: what video card do you have?
<mushrooman> Geforce 4 MX 440
<xub350> that's the problem
<xub350> you need the drivers version 96.xx
<ruien> those, i think, are for the 2.6.32* kernel series (circa xubuntu 10.04) - is that right?
<xub350> give me one sec... all he needs to do is add new PPA.. i just don't remeber wish ones
<mushrooman> I looked in "additional drivers" and there's nothing
<holstein> mushrooman: i would try the vesa driver
<holstein> mushrooman: maybe the xswat ppa is what xub350 was referring to
<glenrock> how do i add a picture for my account so it shows up in the login screen?
<holstein> glenrock: http://askubuntu.com/questions/47186/is-there-a-way-to-change-user-picture-in-xubuntu-and-actually-display-it-on-log suggests "Create a 96x72 png (PNG) and renamed it as ~/.face"
<glenrock> thanks holstein
<glenrock> testing now
<glenrock> worked :)
<xubuntu400> hola
<xubuntu400> i can someone help with my auidio card? i just installed Xubuntu 12.04 but i got no audio
<holstein> xubuntu400: double check the mutes.. the hardware and softare mute buttons..
<holstein> !audio | xubuntu400
<ubottu> xubuntu400: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<xubuntu207> i have a problem getting a wireless usb modem to work in xubuntu..... and I'm a newbie
<xubuntu207> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 0cf3:7015 Atheros Communications, Inc. TP-Link TL-WN821N v3 802.11n [Atheros AR7010+AR9287]
<xubuntu207> anyone?
<ruien> run into a similar issue myself with a different usb modem (G3), only has windows drivers, never got it to work
<ruien> is this similar, or does yours actually have a linux driver
<xubuntu207> nope although it is supposed to use ath9k_htc
<xubuntu207> when I checked using dmesg in the CLI it showed that it couldn't retrieve the firmweare
<xubuntu207> er, typo! firmware
<Unit193> sudo modprobe -v ath9k_htc   gives what?
<xubuntu207> got a bit of a problem, I just dicovered that i messed up with the root password so I can't use SU
<xubuntu207> forgotten my root password, jees will i have to reinstall xubuntu
<xubuntu207> ?
<ruien> does your user have sudo access? If you do, you enter your own password, not root's password, and you can log in with root using "sudo su -"
<Unit193> sudo -i
<xubuntu207> ok, i'll try that now
<xubuntu207> worked!
<xubuntu207> modprobe givessudo modprobe -v ath9k_htc nothing
<xubuntu207> i mean running that command in the terminal results in nothing
<xubuntu207> ehm, the wireless adpater works, I just tried it on Windows 7 on another machine.... and on openSUSE 13.1 too
<xubuntu207> but I would like to get it working on xubuntu to use with this machine
<Unit193> It's in the kernel, don't know why it shouldn't work, but then again never used the device.
<Unit193> You could try posting on the forums or askubuntu.
<xubuntu207> OK unit193, you're probably right...... It doesn't seem to work on kernels above 3.10... I just updated openSUSE with linux kernel 3.12 and it won't work there either
<xubuntu207> exit
<Travis> Hot dog!  I can print from MS Word inside Xubuntu.
<xubuntu257> Hello everyone, I have a problem with xubuntu. I am not an expert, just an former windows user. When I start xubuntu, it stops and there is a message in the screen "out of range" I tried to search a solution in google but I couldnt...
<TheSheep> the message is displayed by your monitor screen, not by ubuntu itself
<TheSheep> it means that the resolution that your xubuntu is set too is too hight for your monitor to display
<TheSheep> try running it in the safe mode and changing to the right resolution for your screen
<xubuntu257> Ok, I try that way I have to check internet to know how.. Now i start xubuntu from usb and it works, I try from here. Thanks for you answer.
<TheSheep> I think if you press esc at the boot, it should show you a menu where you can choose to boot in rescue mode
<xubuntu257> Ok, I try. Thank you. I'm very lost on this issues...
<Junka> esc? I thought the menu is brought up by holding shift or something
<ovrflw0x> sound applet doesn't show proper indication of volume, it doesn't show "bar" to increase/decrease volume, how to fix that?
<elfy> ovrflw0x: bug 1208204
<ubottu> bug 1208204 in indicator-sound (Ubuntu) "indicator-sound no longer functions with xfce4-indicator-plugin" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1208204
<ovrflw0x> elfy, which fix should i go for?
<ovrflw0x> is #5 fix okay?
<ovrflw0x> or will updating fix this issue? elfy
<elfy> there is no updated fix yet ovrflw0x
<ovrflw0x> so should i go for #5 fix?
<elfy> http://askubuntu.com/questions/360806/volume-indicator-issue-after-xubuntu-13-10-upgrade/360840#360840
<elfy> read the comments as well
<Junka> hope it will be fixed soon
<ovrflw0x> elfy, what if fix arrives, will i have to change back "Exec" line to what it was before?
<elfy> ovrflw0x: using that fix any update to it will change the file as required
<ovrflw0x> so no need to worry right?
<elfy> should be ok - but if an update to it occurs which breaks it redo the fix, though I don't think it's likely
<ovrflw0x> how will i know if update breaks it?
<nlsthzn> this issue is thus far the only thing that has effected my 13.10 install... at least the fix is easy :)
<elfy> if an update breaks it you'll have no vol indicator again
<ovrflw0x> k
<Bosi> Hello guys. I have a problem here: The software update window appears here saying that there are 68,5MB to be downloaded, but when I click to install it, it says that I don't have permission. What should I do?
<zukeprime> open terminal, run these commands:
<zukeprime> sudo apt-get update
<zukeprime> sudo apt-get upgrade
<zukeprime> close the software update window...you don't need it
<Bosi> well... here is the thing, I've done that.
<zukeprime> try this:  sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Bosi> but this window keeps popping up saying that there are the 68,5MB to be installed. but when I go through terminal, says that nothing was installed and 4 were not updated.
<zukeprime> did you try the dist-upgrade command?
<Bosi> just did, seems to have worked.
<zukeprime> I feel your pain.  I like the software update window to review updates, etc...but on 13.10 it seems to have been borked
<Bosi> zukeprime, can you explain me what does this command line dist-upgrade means?
<Bosi> zukeprime, yeah, since I upgraded I've had a lot of issues so far.
<zukeprime> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGet/Howto
<Bosi> zukeprime, and thanks for your help by the way.
<zukeprime> dist-upgrade is not distribution upgrade...it basically is a smarter conflict resolution scheme
<zukeprime> so when conflicts are encountered in a regular upgrade, the dist-upgrade prioritizes so to speak
<zukeprime> np
<Bosi> haha yeah, the name got me confused.
<Bosi> thanks, have a good day!
<zukeprime> np Bosi you too
<ovrflw0x> zukeprime, where should i put service for systemd in which dir?
<zukeprime> lol.  you've quickly exceeded my skill level.  No idea
<zukeprime> sorry my friend.  I help where I can...and for this I cannot
<ovrflw0x> zukeprime, how can i be your friend when i haven't even seen you
<zukeprime> ok then. Sorry pal.  lol
<ovrflw0x> not even pal
<ovrflw0x> it is same as friend
<wrongOS> regular install image wouldn't work, used alternate image for 12.04, it booted to terminal, looked online for solution, followed directions without thinking, sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop, now I have ubuntu instead of xubuntu, what do?
<elfy> wrongOS: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexubuntuprecise
<elfy> will remove ubuntu-desktop, instal xubuntu-desktop
<wrongOS> thank you. so I do that and then do what I did before but with xubuntu-desktop?
<Bosi> Hello everyone. I'm having trouble with the XFCE session. Everytime I restart my pc, it reopens everything that was left opened. I already unmarked the options in "Session and Startup" and clicked to clean sessions saved. And already used the command rm -rfv ~/.cache/sessions/ ... What else am I missing? It is so fuckin annoying to have all my applications left open re-opening on startup.
<elfy> wrongOS: if you copy paste the command to remove ubuntu it alos includes the one to install xubuntu-desktop
<wrongOS> ah, rad. thank you very much, have a good one
<elfy> wrongOS: so start the machine - open a terminal and run it :)
<Bosi> Hello everyone. I'm having trouble with the XFCE session. Everytime I restart my pc, it reopens everything that was left opened. I already unmarked the options in "Session and Startup" and clicked to clean sessions saved. And already used the command rm -rfv ~/.cache/sessions/ ... What else am I missing? It is so fuckin annoying to have all my applications left open re-opening on startup.
<Travis> I am about to erase & start over.  There's a menu selection in the main menu that is not there, when I go to try to change its properties under "Main Menu"
<knome> Bosi, please watch your language; this is a family-friendly channel
<Bosi> knome, sorry man.
<baizon> Bosi: how do you restart your pc?
<Travis> are you kidding me?
<Bosi> baizon: by clicking "restart"? is there any specific way to do it?
<zukeprime> bosi.  have you looked at settings-->session and startup-->session tab-->clear saved sessions
<zukeprime> then save a clean session
<zukeprime> whoops...sorry man.  just saw it
<baizon> Bosi: http://linux.die.net/man/1/xfce4-session-logout
<baizon> Bosi: i've a script which does restart with the "--fast" parameter. This solved my problem
<baizon> Bosi: something like "xfce4-session-logout --reboot --fast"
<Bosi> I mean, when I did all those things, when I restart, it doesn't reopen the applications. BUT, on the next time I restart, it reopens everything I left opened in that session.
<Bosi> baizon, I'll give it a try.
<baizon> Bosi: yes had the same issue, this command fixed it for me
<Bosi> baizon, great, just finishing a download here, in 5 minutes I'll try it and see if it worked.
<zukeprime> Bosi quick check.  When you log out or restart the logout dialogue pops up.  On it is a check box to save sessions.  Have you checked that
<Bosi> thanks to all for the help, I really appreciate it.
<Travis> I am having an issue with an icon for a program that is no longer installed, still showing up on the menu.  I've tried deleting it via alacarte.  It's still there.
<knome> Travis, did you remove that application via a normal package manager?
<Travis> I don't think so
<Travis> Let me post the error I am getting
<knome> !pastebin | Travis
<ubottu> Travis: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Travis> Failed to execute command...........
<Travis> gives me the entire thing.  Yet there is nothing in the "Main Menu" editor to remove it.
<knome> Travis, can you answer the question i asked you so i can help you debug the problem?
<knome> Travis, what did you remove the application with?
<Travis> I responded
<Travis> read up
<Travis> It appears there's an icon somewhere that was created that I can't find.
<knome> Travis, yes, sounds like that; but how did you remove the applications?
<knome> -s
<Travis> I don't do command line stuff.
<Travis> I don't remember how.
<knome> did you remove it with synaptic package manager? ubuntu software center?
<Travis> What I am saying is that I may have created a shortcut that I can't find to remove.  It looks like an uninstall gone wrong.
<knome> ok then, what's the application?
<Travis> PlayOnLinux
<knome> try finding a .desktop file for that with catfish
<Travis> I have it installed & want it kept that way, but want the shortcut created to disappear.  I already have one that I like.
<Travis> Did that
<Travis> It's active.
<Travis> am looking right at it.
<Bosi> baizon, so, I might have missed something
<Bosi> baizon,  I restarted that way, it worked.... but do I always have to restart that way to make it work? Like, I clicked "restart" with a couple of applications oppened, and they were re-opened on the next session.
<knome> adding a row that says "NotShowIn=XFCE" should make that icon disappear from xubuntu's menus
<knome> Travis, ^
<Travis> That means it's still there
<Travis> I can't alter that
<baizon> Bosi: well, you can create a menu entry with a custom .desktop file. There you can put it and name it "reboot" for example
<Travis> It's for an active program.
<Travis> I will have to erase the entire OS and start over.
<knome> Travis, no.
<knome> Travis, adding that line will mean the icon won't show up in xubuntu's menus.
<Travis> That means it's still there, just hidden.
<Bosi> baizon, bottom line... this is a really annoying bug, right?
<Travis> I want it completely removed.
<knome> Travis, then delete the file
<baizon> Bosi: yes :)
<knome> Travis, but if it's a .desktop file for an installed application, the next update will probably just bring it back.
<Bosi> baizon, haha thanks!
<Travis> The only way to fix my problem is a total re-install
<Travis> SOmething's that screwed up
<knome> Travis, nope, that's wrong. but if you think that's the easiest way for you, feel free to do that.
<Travis> You aren't understanding the issue.
<Travis> There is no .desktop file for this shortcut.
<knome> you just said there is and you have it open.
<knome> you aren't being logical
<Travis> I think you're the one not being logical
<Travis> There IS a .desktop file for PlayOnLinux that works.
<Travis> Yet, it won't show up in the menu
<Travis> The menu shortcut for it has failed and can't be altered via the "Main Menu" in "Menu Settings" for some reason.
<Travis> THus, I have to reformat.
<knome> if you insist.
<Junka> On saucy the first usb I plug in will not be automatically mounted. This happens everytime. It is annoying when I plug in my usb modem, because it does not prompt for PIN password, I have to unplug and plug again to get it work unless ofc I have plug in a usb before where it enabled the 'bug'
<Travis> Hello, again
<Travis> THis is strange.......I can view Windows shared folders on Xubuntu, but not the other way around.
<Haggard> Travis: Linux file managers (and tools like gigolo) tend to build in that support. MS doesn't play nicely with anyone else usually.
<Travis> I've gotten it to play nice a while ago :(
<Travis> Gotta figure out what I did.
<Haggard> Just need to get samba working properly on the linux side so windows sees it.
<bekks> Haggard: Then setup a samba server.
<Unit193> Travis: Got them on the same workgroup?
<Haggard> I hate samba so I won't be able to help. I use ssh exclusively since I don't have a printing need.
<Travis> Yes, let me re-install it.  Hang on.
<Travis> SOmeone give me a quick reminder on how to make it the same network.
<Travis> I did it and forgot how :(
<Travis> Damn memory bank is busted hihi
<Unit193> In /etc/samba/smb.conf
<Haggard> Unit193: You didn't ask him if he wanted to edit a text file. lol
<Unit193> Haggard: Would you prefer to help?
<Travis> ok, I see my Windows machine on Xubuntu
<Haggard> Unit193: LOl. I already mentioned not using or liking samba, so no.
<Travis> Through smb://, not the regular network.
<Travis> time to go share a folder on the Xubuntu machine
<Travis> ok after fooling around with other stuff, samba is working so that I can pull files from my Windows machine to my Xubuntu machine.
<Travis> I shall fool around with this some more later.
<Travis> Off to get some sustinence.
<xubuntu271> hey
<xubuntu271> i need some help
<xubuntu271> hey guys
<bekks> xubuntu271: Just ask.
<xubuntu271> hoow I get a boner?
<bekks> By immediately getting a life.
<Unit193> xubuntu271: Not the channel for that, please don't.
<xubuntu271> thanks
<gdos> ok i installed a program in '/usr/share/program/' and now how do i link it to '/usr/bin/' so that it'll execute ?
<bekks> gdos: sudo ln -s /usr/share/program/myprogram /usr/local/bin/myprogram
<bekks>  /usr/local/bin/ is in your default path.
<gdos> ok. will set tell me what my default path is?
<gdos> er, echo $PATH (nevermind, got it)
#xubuntu 2014-11-03
<[Segger]> Would anyone here know why when the ATI drivers keep defaulting to slightly the wrong resolution for my laptop?
<[Segger]> if I suspend or restart X at all, the ati drivers revert back to 1360x768 instead of 1366x768
<[Segger]> It even says "1366x768 (Preferred)"
<oniongirl> Hello everyone, I was hoping someone could help me out. I have a Mac os X external hard drive (HFS+ w/ journalism turned off) Ubuntu mounts it easily enough but it is read only. I tried changing permissions but it dosent work. Can anyone help me make this read/write?
<tsun> if xubuntu 14.10 is at the "Install type" page and stuck having "Continue" grayed out, what should I do other than waiting?
<skribblezatcha> the installer is like that tsun?
<tsun> Well it works now, turns out when I put the "Install 3rd party software" for some reason it didn't let me "continue"
<andyfied> so, i just installed xubuntu uninstalled the nvidia drivers so i could install the closed ones and hit ctrl+alt+f1 and i don't seem to have a command console
<andyfied> is there a different way of getting the CC up? i've tried ctrl alt f2-5 as well
<andyfied> it just drops me to a black screen with no login prompt or anything
<Airbander> Hi guys
<Airbander> I don't know how to install Cisco-PT-601.tar.gz plz help and thanks
<GridCube> Airbander: read the readme on tha file
<GridCube> or the install instructions on the website you got it
<GridCube> do only install stuff if you trust their origing
<Airbander> thanks
<Airbander> excuse me there is no readme file
<Airbander> i install it thanks
<Airbander> have a nice day guys cya
<Heliarc> Any Xubuntu users here?
<Hedgework> Heliarc: see /topic
<Hedgework> :P
<Pici> 'yes'
<Hedgework> Heliarc: Also, water is wet.
<drc> Bears...Pope...etc.
<xubuntu083> slm ahali
<stellar01> looking for to update Ubuntu Lucid Lynx to Precise Pangolin
<holstein> stellar01: i would prefer backup and fresh install.. otherwise, http://www.westernwillow.com/cms/blog/franco/upgrading-old-or-end-life-eol-release-ubuntu-back-usefulness is how i would attempt to risk it
<holstein> stellar01: please reference https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Upgrades and backup regardless
<rww> !lucid
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu.  Desktop support ended May 9 2013. Server support continues. See http://ubottu.com/y/lucid for more details.
<rww> huh, older than I thought
<rww> i don't think EOL upgrade process applies to it though, repos should still be there, so regular upgrade from the second link should work
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Upgrades#Server_.2BAC8_Command_line_Upgrade should work, since 10.04 repos are still up..
 * rww nods
<stellar01> holstein: thnx ... will do for sure ... also checking the ubuntuforums.org with keyword: update to precise pangolin
<holstein> stellar01: the quickest and easiest is going to be to backup, and fresh install 14.04
<stellar01> holstein: backup and fresh install ... got it
<stellar01> holstein: why is a fresh install better than an upgrade, can't you lose some of your settings wihtout a completely autonomous backup and restore
<holstein> stellar01: no.. you *will* lose *all* of your settings when that hard drive fails.. so, go ahead now, and backup everything important to you before doing either
<drc> stellar01: Yes, you will your settings on a new install, but if you do the backup (especially of the config files) you can just drop those youwant in the new install (be advised that some configs can change with the new release).
<drc> And the old configs might not work with the new release, things change :)
<stellar01> drc: okay ... what backup program should i use that is open source and free
<holstein> stellar01: you can literaly use the file manager
<drc> Thunar :)
<holstein> stellar01: the files are all available for you to copy and use however you like
<drc> Copy ~/.config off to some media and cherry pick what you want to releace the new configs.
<stellar01> holstein: file manager, I will try that ... when I prepare more for my upgrade
<stellar01> drc: i will copy my linked dirs from .config as well as any other custom setups i have, thanks
<drc> stellar01: Also you can copy off the config folders like .mozilla, thunderbird and .xchat (also in ~ ) if you custom app configs you want to save.
<holstein> you really shouldnt just expect an application made in 2010 to just accept the config file in 2014, either
<drc> +5 :)
<holstein> you can have issue just dropping in the config for something that has changed a lot..
<stellar01> holstein: drc: how would i backup my custom lib packages modules programs etc. - I have dpkg backup images, but i am not sure how to keep all of my run programs for use in my new installation
<drc> But if you renmae the new config file/folder before dropping in the old one, you can always "revert" to the new config.
<holstein> what i typicaly do is, backup my data.. my media files.. then, i'll get a copy of my users /home with all .hidden directories like .mozzilla that drc references.. then, i'll copy those as needed for proper backups.. then, i just install normally.. running the live media to test
<holstein> after the install checks out and i am happy with the install, i'll drop in specifically the configs i want/need. *not* just everything
<holstein> stellar01: if you maintain your own software, you maintain it.. you may need to rebuild them on the newer system
<holstein> stellar01: could be, you cant just drop those in either..
<stellar01> okay :) got it
<drc> As holstein says, YMMV...no impled warranties :)
<stellar01> holstein: i am using backup2l ... is it sufficient enough ??
<holstein> stellar01: thats up to you
<stellar01> okay
<holstein> stellar01: for "Mission critical" data, i use the 3 2 1 rule.. 3 copies, 2 different media, 1 offsite..
<holstein> stellar01: for most of my casual media, i have online copies i trust.. there is not "good enough" backup, or backup tool. there is only waht you need, and wnat meets those needs
<holstein> stellar01: i suggest *not* blindly trusting *anything*.. and look before you wipe. and keep in mind that *all* hard drives fail
<stellar01> holstein: Good idea, I will do that, as I should probably have my own offline media, but I don't ... newbie to the max !
<drc> and if there is a way to check the backups once made, do that to!
<holstein> stellar01: there is no "should".. if you have online storgae you trust , and can trust, then, that works
 * drc has seen more that one example of failed backups not noticed (untill needed)
<stellar01> I will try and do it by the book, before I install anything I will ensure my backups are made properly first !!! Maybe I will dedicate a flash drive to offline backup, to avoid confusion.
<holstein> if i was totallyh scared of losing that 10.04 install, i would clone it, and recover it to a VM.. i would terst the VM, and see that it works.. then, backup that VM ;)
<holstein> then, i can wipe the machine,a nd access what i want from the VM
<holstein> stellar01: there is no "book", friend
<holstein> stellar01: there is what you want and need, and what meets those wants and needs..
<holstein> one dedicated flash drive can fail right in the middle of the move ;) ..or the building you are in could catch fire, for example
<holstein> i dont have any data that im that concerned with.. but, if you do, you need to make preperations for that
<stellar01> holstein: "do not go into the illusion that because you are error preventitive that there will be no errors." famous quote ~
<holstein> stellar01: exactly.. i like to say, go ahead and plan for total failure, and you will be ready :)
<GridCube> holstein: o: its the first time i ever hear you say that
<drc> And hope to be disappointed.
<stellar01> holstein: do you have suggest for clone program
<holstein> stellar01: i use clonezilla.. but, its just using normal dd commands in the background
<stellar01> for sure, and i should go out to vhd or iso
<holstein> stellar01: again, there is no "should".. i would do whatever fits the need best
<holstein> i usually just go to a file on a USB drive
<stellar01> sounds smart ...
<stellar01> holstein: drc: thanks for the links too guys
<stellar01> http://maarten.lippmann.us/?page_id=116 - great for using dd or for making virtual platforms
<holstein> stellar01: just remember, dd has a nickname.. "disk destroyer".. you can really cause yourself some damage by mixing up those sources and destinations..
<stellar01> holstein: I see
<xubuntu455> Hello
<njen> hi, i want to run some apt-get update stuff but i'm using a long term support version of xubuntu (14.04) and i want to make sure it stays in that version. will updating my packages cause it to also update and no longer be the long term support version?
<andyfied> update will keep the LTS version
<andyfied> i mean, upgrade
<njen> ok
<andyfied> iirc only dist-upgrade will change the version
<Church> and till next LTS version, when it will present choice of upgrading to,  it's loong time to go.
<njen> ok, thank you
<njen> :)
#xubuntu 2014-11-04
<funkytwig> Hi, I am having trouble with nm-applet, I run it and try to connect to several wireless networks but just get a spinning arrow then it gives up.
<Heliarc> Whats the best Disk Utility for Xubuntu?
<wlxmhls1> ?
<xubuntu75i> Hello, there. I have a question about my installation and need some help, please.
<cfhowlett> !help | xubuntu75i
<ubottu> xubuntu75i: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<xubuntu75i> Thank you. Anyways, my problem is that the installation is hanging at the creation of the ext4 file system in my first partition. I expanded it, and theres been no activity for about an hour now.
<cfhowlett> !md5sum | xubuntu75i, 1.  verify your .iso    2. verify your USB
<ubottu> xubuntu75i, 1.  verify your .iso    2. verify your USB: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<xubuntu75i> From the looks of it, I'll have to stop the installation to do that. While I was reading the two links, a few more lines popped up talking about failure to enable a usb device. I should probably also let you know that I'm booting from a disk.
<cfhowlett> xubuntu75i, yes you do need to stop the install.  I'm guessing your .iso or USB are faulty.  gigo.  md5sum takes less than 5 minutes to do both checks ...
<rghvdberg> anyone aware of a problem with remote filesystems in thunar ? I can acces my ftp server, but I can not open files from the filemanager (broken pipe or something).
<scott_zim> Is there a way to install windows 7 directly from Xubuntu? I cannot get my computer to boot to CD/DVD/USB but I can load Xubuntu from the one and only working SATA Drive
<ChrisD24> Hey guys - anyone have duplicate icons in the panel? I setup my fourth xubuntu computer (my MacBook Pro) - which is my own and after installing it three times (long story) each time after a while I would get two bluetooth icons on the top and two clocks...I hid the extra ones, but why is my computer the only one doing strange things none of the others do? :)
<holstein> ChrisD24: could be simply hardware related.. could be something you are not thinking is causing the issue. could be anything in the config of the desktop.. added packages, etc
<ChrisD24> Hm - well I hid them so out of sight out of mind. I had one heck of a time with integrated graphics - I finally just switched off the ATI. I tried and tried and finally said heck with it. I don't do anything that requires ATI.
<holstein> it can be challenging.. i had a challenging time with macbook hardware and linux.. i ended up with reFit that seemed to help.. but, i just dont use that hardare unless i have to
<holstein> i like to think of it this way.. apple, and any manufacturer are welcome and encouraged to make sure that xubuntu or any linux OS can run well on the hardware they sell.. all of linux is open, so its quite available for them to do so.. if they dont, or if they actually make it challenging for the hardware to be supported, then, it will be challenging for the end user
<YourPlaceOrMine> Hi :)
<ChrisD24> I tried with refind, but I just added the outb commands to grub loader and powered down the discrete graphics.
<holstein> it could be just a few "fiddly" things as far as support that makes the issues you see happen
<ChrisD24> I have the 2011 with my 2nd or 3rd ATI graphics chip replaced - so it's not like it would last if I used it anyhow.
<holstein> ChrisD24: i also wasnt trying to dual boot.. not sure if that mades things easier
<YourPlaceOrMine> any way i can clean up xubuntu i have ssd.  say's bleachbit not recommended?
<YourPlaceOrMine> ty
<YourPlaceOrMine> i'm fairly fresh 2 linux
<holstein> YourPlaceOrMine: what do you mean by "cleanup" ?
<YourPlaceOrMine> oh well like on windows 8 i delete and clean a lot junk
<ChrisD24>  I removed Mac OS completely and straight EFI boot into Ubuntu. No more Mac.
<YourPlaceOrMine> do i need 2 here?
<holstein> YourPlaceOrMine: the web browser you use should have easy tools for wiping history.. or modes like icognito mode
<holstein> YourPlaceOrMine: you dont "need" to in windows.. but, you can if yo uwant
<ChrisD24> I removed Windows 8 from my partners mothers computer - so sick of cleaning up adware. So I said I'm putting this on.
<YourPlaceOrMine> oh ok thank you
<holstein> YourPlaceOrMine: if you want to remove something, you can remove it.. but, there wont be a "cleanup" button, since, its up to you to determine what is "dirty"
<YourPlaceOrMine> ok great, ty so much, i found some info on google 2
<holstein> YourPlaceOrMine: you can link whatever info you find on google here and ask. i suggest *not* just randomly copy/pasting commands into the terminal that you find on google
<holstein> YourPlaceOrMine: any command that you run as sudo.. like "sudo command" is running the command as root, and can cause issues if you are unaware of what is happening
<ChrisD24> holstien are you using your MB now? What kind is it?
<YourPlaceOrMine> synaptic manager for removing app's is way 2 go?
<YourPlaceOrMine> i wanna switch parole for vlc
<holstein> YourPlaceOrMine: not that im trying to scare you away from a sudo command.. just be aware.. and try asking a precise detailed question.. "im trying to clear hard drive space".. etc
<YourPlaceOrMine> yes ty
<holstein> YourPlaceOrMine: just install vlc.. you can use synaptic if you like.. but, why are you removing?
<YourPlaceOrMine> this look's like fun, linux is sweet so far
<holstein> YourPlaceOrMine: for example, you wont clear up much hard drive space removing parole.. its likely under 10mb's installed
<holstein> YourPlaceOrMine: having it installed doesnt mean its running like a service, so, its not taking up CPU or ram.. and little hard drive space..
<YourPlaceOrMine> ok will keep it, that makes sense
<YourPlaceOrMine> i got a lot room
<holstein> i mean, remove it if you want.. but, dont remove it to clear up hard drive space.. you wont save much that way
<prim> I'm trying to set my screen resolution like so: http://pastebin.com/vUbiF2P5 , where can add this so that the change is persistent through reboots? I have tried various methods read from outdated threads with no success.
<ChrisD24> holstein (mis tagged you) are you using your MB now? What kind is it?
<holstein> prim: ill use arandr. and create a script from it. it'll export it.. i use it in xfce
<holstein> ChrisD24: older white one.. i dont use it right now, since, i loaned the power supply
<ChrisD24> Oh ok :)
<holstein> ChrisD24: i was using an older kernel, that seemed to support the hardware best out of the box
<holstein> im not the kind of guy who takes a machine from 2007, and expects a kernel from 2014 to support all the hardware out of the box :)
<prim> holstein, alright I've done that http://pastebin.com/BHYHeT0F where should I plug this script in so it runs on boot?
<holstein> prim: i literally added it into the startup session for my user
<prim> holstein, can you be more specific
<holstein> prim: in the GUI.. "sessions" iirc.. the area labeled "startup".
<prim> holstein, thank you~~
<holstein> prim: looks like http://askubuntu.com/questions/369406/xubuntu-apps-loading-at-start-up
<ChrisD24> :) Well 2011 to 2014 isn't to old. :) I think I have a lot of life left in this baby. :)
<prim> holstein, rebooting to test it out
<holstein> prim: i took the export i was given from arandr, and made a bash script that i tested.. and then added to autostart.. seems like i had to sleep it.. i know there are many ways to do the same thing
<YourPlaceOrMine> have nice day holstein, ur help was great!
<prim> ok so the script that AandR generated was not sufficient: http://pastebin.com/BHYHeT0F , as the resolution I am trying to set is not listed by default (hence why I need to create it before choosing it using the following xrandr commands:) http://pastebin.com/vUbiF2P5 , so I tried this instead: http://pastebin.com/Be2hbf8p (I tried adding each to the startup session) with no luck.
<holstein> prim: you should be able to edit the script that is provided to be what you want
<holstein> prim: you can also add a custom xorg.conf.. but, the hardware will have to be capable of what you are trying to do.. hardware and drivers..
<holstein> prim: arandr is just a GUI..
<prim> holstein, as far as editing the AandR sript, isn't that what I did here http://pastebin.com/Be2hbf8p ?
<holstein> prim: you can test that, and see if it works.. if its not, then, maybe the hardware isnt capable.. has the hardware ever done that geometry for you under linux?
<holstein> prim: if the script sets what you want, and works.. then, add it to autostart.. but, if it doesnt work "stand-alone", it wont work at startup
<prim> I'll explain again. The resolution I want it not listed. I have to manually set this resolution in a terminal using these three commands each time I boot up:  http://pastebin.com/vUbiF2P5
<prim> holstein, I just want this to be done automatically when I boot up
<holstein> prim: sure.. do the 3 commands actually work? if so, add the script that is tested and working to the autostart
<prim> yes they work perfectly fine
<holstein> prim: try adding the script to the autostart.. http://askubuntu.com/questions/369406/xubuntu-apps-loading-at-start-up
<prim> Yes I made this script http://pastebin.com/Be2hbf8p and added it to my startup session like you suggested
<holstein> prim: ok.. and?
<prim> however the screen defaults to 1024x768
<holstein> prim: try sleeping the start of that script
<prim> I haven't got much experience with bash script
<prim> sec ill googlez
<holstein> prim: test *that* exact bash script and see that it works.. if it works, then try adding it to the startup.. if when you start it, it seems that the default settings are overriding it, try sleeping the start of that command in the startup GUI in xfce session
<prim> brb
<prim> holstein, ok thanks, this pastebin.com/YK1by40N works when added to session startup, arander isn't very helpful for new modes. thanks for the help!
<Airbander> Hi guys
<Airbander> how bring back the sound icon and connexion in app barre and thanks
<Walliski> Hey guys
<Walliski> Got some computers that are going to be used for public use
<Walliski> And want to logout users
<Walliski> that are inactive for a while
<Walliski> What is the way to do this?
<Walliski> ATM I got a script that checks logged in users, and sees if xprintidle > than my value
<Walliski> And if that is the case, it finds the correct DBUS for this user, and tries to run the logout method on it
<Walliski> However this doesnt seem to work
<Walliski> As if the DBUS doesnt want to recieve commands from the "wrong" user...
<Walliski> Any ideas how to do it?
<Airbander> sorry i didnt understand what you said
<Airbander> i'm new in linux
<Walliski> I suppose I wont get much help from you then either ;) But don't worry, it comes with the years..
<GridCube> Walliski: wouldnt lightlocker be the one who takes care of that?
<GridCube> like if lightlocker activates after x amount of time and locks the screen, then you relog
<Unit193> Walliski: What address are you sending the dbus command to?  I take it, you can't sudo -u $USER dbus-send  it?
<Airbander> months
<GridCube> Walliski: http://linux.die.net/man/1/xlock
<GridCube> has -forceLogout variable
<Airbander> guys i solve't the network icon
<Airbander> in the panel barre
<Airbander> just add Indicator Plugin to show the network icon
<GridCube> re-added the plugin indicator as suggested?
<Airbander> ya
<GridCube> :)
<Airbander> delete the old one
<Airbander> and add the new because the old have some pices missing
<Walliski> Unit193: We made it work somehow, was some problems with the user we was testing with :X :X
<GridCube> well done Airbander you in the path to being sort of good at something, thats all what we can wish for
<Walliski> Got it working somehow
<Walliski> GridCube: How can I force all users to use that?
<Unit193> Walliski: Hah, nice.
<GridCube> Walliski: no idea
<Walliski> :D
<Airbander> thanks GridCube I LOVE LINUX
<Walliski> GridCube: Thanks for the tip, I'll see if it would be a smarter alternative.. The "logoutButton" seemed nice, it is similiar to something we have had in a many year old linux distro
<Airbander> Wall you cant logout ?
<GridCube> no Airbander he has a particular case use
<Airbander> ok
<Walliski> Airbander: The problem is that someone uses the computer, goes away with the computer locked, forgets about it, and leaves it logged in forever...
<Airbander> i think this will help Ctr+Alt+F4
<Airbander> ah
<Airbander> very complicated for me :)
<Walliski> And multiple users logged in is not an alternative, since it makes the computer slow
<Airbander> killall
<Airbander> :D
<Airbander> i'm new in linux sorry i can't help
<Airbander> but i will think about it
<Walliski> One can kill all the guys processes... But if you do it the proper way, it will save the session, which programs are open etc :)
<Walliski> WHilst killing processes kills everything and wont let the programs save in case they do
<Airbander> yep
<Airbander> thanks for info
<Walliski> But yeah, I got the script somehow working, I'll fix the last bits, and then I can share if I remember :P
<GridCube> Airbander: :) please join #xubuntu-offtopic for random chatter
<Airbander> ok thanks GridCube
<GridCube> we try to leave this place just to answer support questions and not add comments or suggestions that don't really help
<xubuntu70w> What's the best irc client for xubuntu?
<Unit193> xubuntu70w: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors.  Are you looking for a graphical or terminal client?  One which keeps scrollback or only when you're sitting there?
<xubuntu70w> Unit193: probabily GUI? I use weechat on my laptop from terminal so I guess GUI might be easier to navigate
<xubuntu70w> I guess I am asking for the general, most easy to use, beginner friendly client
<Unit193> Perhaps Hexchat or Xchat then, but there are many others (kvirc, quassel, smuxi, etc, etc.)  If you have a server, you can run weechat in screen and just attach to that session from anywhere.
<xubuntu70w> Unit193: Oh yeah cool. That works with tmux as well right?
<Unit193> xubuntu70w: Right, of course.
<xubuntu70w> Attaching a session means resuming from previous convo, so I could see my previous chats?
<Unit193> Silly tmux users... :(
<Unit193> :P
<xubuntu70w> :D
<Unit193> xubuntu70w: Right, you'd be able to see backlog and what's been going on since you didn't close the client.
<nodedfree> xubuntu70w, why don't you use bouncer in order to detach previous sessions?
<xubuntu70w> what's bouncer
<nodedfree> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BNC_(software)
<nodedfree> keeps you alive, even when the client is off.
<xubuntu70w> Oh, I guess I can try that but since I use tmux anyways, I guess I can work with weechat
<Unit193> weechat or irssi, like tmux vs screen.
<nodedfree> terminal irc into tmux.. :s
<xubuntu70w> nodedfree: I don't know if you are hinting if you are against it or not...? Is there any problem with using terminal weechat with tmux?? Just curious
<nodedfree> it's non friendly.. into tmux you can't even scroll up.
<xubuntu70w> nodedfree: Weechat itself seems to support page up and down, but do those not work if you are in multiplexor?
<xubuntu70w> Also, when you connect to freenode, it's just /connect #freenode right?
<nodedfree> i have no experience with weechat. but even vi & nano has scrolling - that doesn't compatible with tmux
<Unit193> nodedfree: Yes, yes they are...
<Unit193> xubuntu70w: /connect freenode, actually.
<xubuntu70w> nodedfree: Hmmm... I guess I will work with tmux + weechat, and if that doesn't work out, I will go with bouncer
<xubuntu70w> oh
<xubuntu70w> yeah it worked
<nodedfree> have fun..
<xubuntu70w> No I meant freenode
<xubuntu70w> not scrolling. Haven't tried it yet haha
<Unit193> And remember, http://weechat.org/doc/
<Airbander> excuse my guy when i type cd // he give me root@(nameuser)//:    but when i type cd //// he just give me one /
<Airbander> why ? and thanks
<Airbander> i have a video
<Airbander> i want read it using vlc but i dont know how from terminal
<Airbander> plz the command and thanks
<Airbander> it's ok guys
<Airbander> i found it :D
<Airbander> i want change the title of my terminal and i typed set title Airbander
<Airbander> i'm in danger or not ?
<nodedfree> Airbander, gnome-terminal --title="SOME TITLE HERE" ?
<Airbander> yep i'm here
<Airbander> there is no way to titled the windows using command line ?
<holstein> Airbander: yes.. that *is* using the command line
<holstein> gnome-terminal --title="SOME TITLE HERE"
<Airbander> thanks you are the man let my try it
<Airbander> excuse me didnt work
<holstein> Airbander: any errors? or questions you would like to ask?
<Airbander> ya
<holstein> Airbander: you can try all of these options as well.. http://askubuntu.com/questions/22413/how-to-change-gnome-terminal-title
<Airbander> i noticed if someone give me a command line i need to download it
<holstein> Airbander: download what?
<Airbander> i imagine if i dont have connexion how can i mange that
<Airbander> the command
<Airbander> for exemple gnome-terminal
<holstein> Airbander: none of those commands require connection
<Airbander> yep
<Airbander> he asked me to install it
<holstein> Airbander: gnome-terminal just runs gnome-terminal..
<Airbander> wait
<Airbander> neotron@Neotron:/$ gnome-terminal --title= hello
<Airbander> The program 'gnome-terminal' is currently not installed. You can install it by typing:
<Airbander> sudo apt-get install gnome-terminal
<holstein> Airbander: then, install that terminal, if you want to use it.. or try renaming the xfce one
<Airbander> ok if this is the command with i install vlc
<holstein> Airbander: in the GUI http://docs.xfce.org/apps/terminal/preferences
<Airbander> i was needing connexion so i think it's the same with gnome-terminal
<Airbander> thanks for the docx
<holstein> Airbander: no.. you dont *need* a connection.. but, if you dont have the application installed, you need to install it first
<Airbander> ok
<Airbander> thanks for the info
<Airbander> infos*
<xubuntu681> im installing xubuntu
<Airbander> nice
<Airbander> Hi
<Airbander> i couldnt install vim without connexion
<attrapereves> Hi guys, I am having a problem. My USB seems to die at the login screen. The mouse and keyboard do not respond. Any ideas?
<attrapereves> I usually have to manually reboot 3-5 times before it will work again.
<ObrienDave> try a relog?
<genii> Alternately, if these are external devices, try unplugging, wait 10-15 seconds, replug
<attrapereves> During this time, the optic in the mouse does not light up.
<attrapereves> It's very irritating as it happens about 2-3 times a week and is not reproducable.
<ObrienDave> attrapereves, are these corded?
<attrapereves> ObrienDave, yes, both USB keyboard and mouse.
<ObrienDave> i had same issue with corded mouse disconnecting. bought a wireless logitech m510. happy ever since
<attrapereves> The keyboard doesn't respond either...
<attrapereves> Pretty much leaves the only option to power down the machine and reboot.
<s4va> I have just updated xubuntu 14.04 x86_64 to 14.10 but the kernel was not updated and i still have 3.13 kernel. And there are no new kernels in the /boot directory. Could anybody explain me how to correctly update the kernel to the correct version?
<Unit193> s4va: First, lsb_release -a; then sudo apt-get install linux-generic
<slickymaster> s4va, xubuntu 14.04.1 includes by default the 3.13.0-32.57 Ubuntu Linux kernel
<slickymaster> oh, I see you upgraded from 14.04, not to 14.04 :P
<s4va> yeap)
<s4va> lsb_release -a: http://paste.debian.net/130331
<s4va> ty, Unit193
<yazdmich> how long should the live image take to boot?
<yazdmich> oh, here we are
<yazdmich> nvm
#xubuntu 2014-11-05
<Airbander> Hi guys
<Airbander> how make restoration point ?
<xubuntu83o> hello
<vyze> Hello. When I press RMB  (to show context menu) and release on some element - it activates. Is it possible to make element activation just for the next click?
<xubuntu72w> hello
<slickymasterWork> !hi | xubuntu72w
<ubottu> xubuntu72w: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<xubuntu72w> i'm reading guidelines
<ObrienDave> Greetings & Welcome
<slickymasterWork> hey ObrienDave o/
<ObrienDave> hiya slickymasterWork
<xubuntu72w> is there an italian channel?
<deshipu> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<slickymasterWork> !it | xubuntu72w
<ubottu> xubuntu72w: please see above
<xubuntu72w> thanks :D
<slickymasterWork> deshipu, you're fast ;)
<deshipu> the fastest sheep this side of Ural
<slickymasterWork> lol
<ObrienDave> tmi ;P
<raff0z> hi to all
<Walliski> Hi
<raff0z> how is hybrid gpu (Intel + ATI) support in xubuntu 14.10 on laptop? (now i'm using arch linux with xfce and ONLY when i need ATI Gpu i use DRI_PRIME=1 in front of the command to launch)
<mpmc> Anyone experienced weird audio glitching lately?
<brainwash> raff0z: works fine here, intel + amd/ati
<brainwash> !details | mpmc
<ubottu> mpmc: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<mpmc> brainwash, sorry, Whenever I play audio I get this weird double step in the audio (by that I mean a short piece of music plays then overlaps itself), I have not long ago found a fix (disable pulseaudio's realtime scheduling).
<brainwash> mpmc: did you try to find a bug report which describes your problem?
<mpmc> I did, but I couldn't find anything, I assumed it was something to do with using chromium + pepper flash.
<adari> How do I fix the Qt apps in xubuntu 14.10? They look awful
<adari> is there some fix?
<holstein> adari: i would apply whatever qt theme you want.. though, try and be more specific.. screenshots, for example.. "i have A. and want B."..
<holstein> http://askubuntu.com/questions/22316/how-can-i-theme-my-qt-app-to-resemble-one-written-in-gtk is what it will be similar to
<adari> holstein: basically the gtk windows theme looks like windows 98 or something
<holstein> adari: sure.. use the link above "http://askubuntu.com/questions/22316/how-can-i-theme-my-qt-app-to-resemble-one-written-in-gtk" to try and apply a theme for the qt applications that looks like you prefer
<holstein> adari: specifically, the first response
<adari> holstein: good, thank you
<xubuntu379> Hi all
<Hedgework> Hello.
<xubuntu379> Hi Hedgework
<Hedgework> What can we help you with?
<xubuntu379> I have a question
<xubuntu379> Is it hard to move your home directory to a a seperate partition after a new install?
<Hedgework> No, it is not.
<xubuntu379> There are no files in either home folder
<Hedgework> It's just a matter of formatting the new partition, putting relevant files/directories in it, re-mounting, and changing /etc/fstab to reflect the change.
<Hedgework> (and, of course, rebooting to make sure all is in working order BEFORE you delete files/directories from the original location)
<xubuntu379> okay
<Hedgework> There are more-efficient ways to do it, but that's the newbie-safe way (i.e. if you need to avoid the reboot you can)
<koegs> there is even a wiki-page about it: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<Hedgework> koegs++
<xubuntu379> ty Hedgework and koegs
<xubuntu379> fstab is new to me...maybe I will check out the wiki for that...
<Hedgework> xubuntu379: "fstab" is short for "filesystem table", it's basically just a list of how you want Linux to treat certain storage on the system.
<xubuntu379> thanks again...I will login  later and tell you how I did... :-)
<Hedgework> np :)
<marcus_> Hello, can somebody tell me how I can config compiz, that workspace switcher looks "normal"? Not like this:
<marcus_> http://oi58.tinypic.com/wt87ef.jpg
<holstein> marcus_: i suggest using something that is more "friendly" to the desktop environment you are using.. compiz in ubuntu is quite tailored for unity
<marcus_> holstein: I used to use in xubuntu 13.10 and it worked flawless. Now in 14.10 its full of bugs.
<marcus_> holstein: what would you suggest to use?
<holstein> marcus_: well.. to be fair, its not a "bug" that its not working the way you need it to
<holstein> marcus_: i would try the xfce compositor.. there are a few other compositors. what is your goal/need ? transparency?
<marcus_> holstein: I like the workspace switcher and to drag+drop windows via keybindings or to move windows at the edge of the screen
<marcus_> holstein: Stuff that the xfce compositor cannot provide
<holstein> marcus_: sure.. but other window management features may
<marcus_> holstein: plus in 13.10 it worked perfect but now in 14.10 it wont work anymore with the same machine?
<holstein> marcus_: correct.. and you can expect it to get "worse" in the future
<marcus_> holstein: I am looking forward to it
<marcus_> holstein: in this case ubuntu aint no more fun anymore
<holstein> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<holstein> marcus_: if you feel you have a bug, you can file ^ ..i would try upstream support with compiz as well http://lists.compiz.org/
<holstein> but, in ubuntu, its designed to work with unity.. unity is basically a compiz plugin, iirc.. so, thats what the ubuntu package is intended to do
<marcus_> holstein: I dunno if its a bug or it just needs some configuration.
<marcus_> I'd rather hesitate on filing a bug that isnt.
<holstein> marcus_: i personally dont think its either.. but, starting the bug report, and getting someone to confirm is a good first step
<marcus_> holstein: so I sent a bugreport at launchpad. Maybe someone has an idea
<kulus919> hi all
<kulus919> i am having trouble with moving my home directory to a separate partition
<kulus919> i have looked at the wiki
<kulus919> i am having trouble with step 3 in setup fstab
<kulus919> I keep getting error messages.
<elfy> kulus919: ok - try this instead pkexec mousepad /etc/fstab
<elfy> gksu isn't seeded much anymore and xubuntu doesn't use gedit :)
<kulus919> ty elfy, I will try that.
<kulus919> pkexec may have caused an error message
<kulus919> mousepad:7328
<elfy> kulus919: what version of xubuntu?
<kulus919> but it opened even with error message
<kulus919> 14.04
<elfy> pkexec mousepad should work then :)
<kulus919> ok, will continue then.  :)
<elfy> oh - in a terminal you see a bunch of things like "(mousepad:4995): GtkSourceView-CRITICAL **: gtk_source_style_scheme_get_id: assertion 'GTK_IS_SOURCE_STYLE_SCHEME (scheme)' failed"
<elfy> ignore those
<kulus919> okay
<kulus919> are # comment only or commands?
<elfy> # will be comments
<kulus919> will ext4 work for home partition?
<elfy> yep
<kulus919> no errors this time!
<kulus919> ty elfy..
<elfy> kulus919: welcome
<kulus919> #4 has an error now... says file exists
<kulus919> also no newline @ end of /etc/fstab
<kulus919> can I ignore these?
<elfy> if file exists - make sure you've got nothing mounted in it before you go further
<elfy> mount | pastebinit
<elfy> I'll check that
<elfy> add a new line in fstab if it's complaining
<elfy> my fstab is so old now I don't remember :)
<Pici> 70
<Pici> not that old
<elfy> :)
<kulus919> pastebinit says 8841829
<elfy> mmm
<elfy> you've managed to get 2 partitions mounted there
<kulus919> problem?
<kulus919> (mousepad will not open now). hmmm..
<elfy> well I wouldn't go any further till you've dealt with that - you don't want to start trying to copy your home to /media/home at the moment
<kulus919> mp error 7881 and 7898
<kulus919> I still have my original fstab saved
<elfy> yep
<kulus919> should I cp it back?
<elfy> kulus919: have you done anything else except mkdir and save and edit fstab?
<elfy> and at somepoint you must have mounted things to /media/home
<kulus919> mnt & unmnt drive
<kulus919> sudo mount -a
<elfy> right
<elfy> so something was mounted in /media/home and you then mounted something else
<kulus919> brb
<elfy> kulus919: someone will be able to assist you - but I've got to go
<kulus919> b
<kulus919> hi all
<kulus919> I've been helped by elfy but got stuck
<kulus919> I am trying to move my home folder to a separate drive
<kulus919> [14:03:07] <elfy> so something was mounted in /media/home and you then mounted something else
<kulus919> was the last comment.
<kulus919> is there some way of changing this?
<kulus919> I am also thinking about restoring my original fstab again.
<kulus919> is this a good idea?
<ObrienDave> you can try asking in #ubuntu. more people there to help you
<kulus919> I will try that.  thanks ObrienDave
#xubuntu 2014-11-06
<lucas92> anyone is here^
<lucas92> my screen tears after my laptop get to sleep
<lucas92> anyone knows the fix?
<blazingshambles> anyone here know anything about compiz? like how to make it skip decoration whisker menu?
<james0r> blazingshambles, you're getting decorations on the whisker menu?
<blazingshambles> no, there is a gap between the menu and panel, and disablng the window decorations plugin is the only way i've found to fix it. can't go wothout decorations, obviously, so it seems excluding the whisker window from compiz altogether should fix it.
<blazingshambles> but can't figure out how to make compiz just forget about a window.
<james0r> blazingshambles, i'm using kwin right now but with compiz it doesn't show decorations or a space there, it does show the whisker menu in the taskbar though which isn't ideal
<james0r> blazingshambles, i would imagine you should look at filtering out what windows you want decorated which is probably done through the 'Windows Decoration' properties of your compiz settings manager.
<james0r> there is a field for 'Decoration Windows' and mine is set to 'any'
<blazingshambles> with the decorations plugin disabled, my menu is exactly where it should be, with the plugin theres about a 15 pixel gap
<james0r> blazingshambles, what is your 'Decoration Windows' property set to? 'any"?
<blazingshambles> mine says any at the moment because none of the other combinations i've tried have wroked, so i replaced the default for now.
<blazingshambles> i know the window class, title, all that. i asked in the compiz channel, they told me what to do, it didn't work.
<james0r> blazingshambles, how are you starting compiz? in your xfce session or with autostart?
<blazingshambles> xfce session, replaced xfwm
<james0r> blazingshambles, have you tried leaving that as xfwm and using 'compiz --replace' on autostart?
<blazingshambles> i suppose i should reinstall xfwm for that, or does it matter?
<blazingshambles> doesn't hurt to install it. i have to log out.
<james0r> you removed xfwm4?
<blazingshambles> yes, it's caused no problems i can see. xfce is pretty modula compared to the goliath desktops
<blazingshambles> doesn't even have a display manager of screen locker of it's own.
<blazingshambles> or
<james0r> yeah, unless your pressed for space i would just leave it while you iron out kinks so you can bounce back and forth, that's what i do anyway
<blazingshambles> alright wish me luck.
<james0r> GL
<ljfs> just updated to 14.04, and now I can't disable the lock screen. When my monitor goes to sleep, I think it's the lightdm lock screen kicks in
<ljfs> and when I unlock my mouse cursor is invisible
<Unit193> There should be light-locker settings in the settings manager.
<ljfs> I have "Automatically lock the session" set to "never"
<ljfs> in light-locker-settings
<james0r> ljfs, is your system going in to suspend?
<ljfs> no, it's just screen-blanking
<ljfs> I guess maybe I need to disable light-locker
<ljfs> that would make sense
<james0r> yeah if you don't want your screen locked. definitely
<ljfs> ok, I assumed that 'enable light-locker' was just to enable the screensaver, but I guess those are separate
<ChrisD24> I was just looking that up. Yea, no screensaver with lightlocker. I had to disable it on mine - when I shut my laptop lid, I couldn't wake up.
<Unit193> light-locker isn't a screensaver, xscreensaver is.  They slightly overlap, so if you have both you should purge one.
<Kekai> My PC has been freezing up. I run Xuuntu 14.04 LTS on a Lenovo ideapad S10 netbook.
<Kekai> I did a fresh install and tonight it started freezing up again
<Kekai> I have no idea what to do.
<Kekai> I thin my prolem lies within an app/program I intalled from my old installation
<Kekai> but I ony installed 5 and got rid 6
<ljfs> I would look through the logs when the thing locks up
<ljfs> dmesg
<ljfs>  /var/log/kern.log /var/log/syslog /var/log/Xorg.*
<ljfs> do you have to force shutdown when it freezes?
<Kekai> no
<Kekai> I always used palemoon, skype, konversation, spotify, and google chrome
<Kekai> not all at once
<Kekai> those were the apps I installed
<Kekai> but it started when I installed Banshee media player
<Kekai> well a bit after
<Kekai> When I purged Banshee it had a large list of libs it needed to remove afterwards
<ljfs> what do you mean it freezes? can you go to another virtual terminal when it freezes? (ctrl+alt+F4)
<Kekai> could any of those caused the slow down
<Kekai> the whole system locks up. Even my time is frozen
<ljfs> how long does it last?
<Kekai> aout 15 seconds to 30
<ljfs> how frequent is it?
<Kekai> but I purged banshee and its acting faster now
<Kekai> everytime I used pale moon and IRC
<Kekai> My guess would have to be one of those libs that was removed caused the slowdown
<Kekai> I purged Banshee an hour ago, and it gave me a long list of libs it didn't need
<Kekai> It started speeding up after they were removed
<Kekai> Does the daemon preload help at all?
<Kekai> I hear it supposed to speed up the PC by storing frequent applications in memory for faster loading times.
<ljfs> it sounds like you have a specific misbehaving daemon
<ljfs> I would want to identify it before doing anything else
<ljfs> if you can't run run top or the system monitor during the event, I'd want some way to log it
<Kekai> i have no idea its not freezing now
<Kekai> it speeded up a bit since the purge of Bashee media and those liraries
<ljfs> filenumber=0; mkdir -p /tmp/cpu-log && cd /tmp/cpu-log && while true; do sleep 5s && let 'filenumber=(filenumber+1)%120' ; echo "Writing to $filenumber" ; date && ps -eo pcpu,pmem,pid,args | sort -n | tail -n 20 > /tmp/cpu-log/$filenumber.cpu.log ; done
<ljfs> you could run that oneliner in a terminal
<ljfs> every 5 seconds it logs the top 20 processes by CPU usage
<ljfs> it will store the past 10 minutes of data, so you just need to remember to kill it by hitting ctrl+c after you get a freeze
<ljfs> then you could look and see if anything was using a bunch of CPU
<Kekai> thanks anyways it seems the prolem cleared up
<Kekai> it is a lot faster now without those libraries eating up my ram even when anshee was closed
<Kekai> now I need a lightweight media player
<Kekai> I tried nightingale, but crashed alot. Banshee eat up ram
<ljfs> I use Clementine
<ljfs> can't say it's particularly low-ram
<ljfs> though it probably mostly depends on the size of your library.
<Unit193> It's Qt, forked from Amarok.  gmusicbrowser is default, but there's others too.
<holstein> ive always used vlc..
<ljfs> clementine is actually pretty much a rewrite that's designed to function more or less like Amarok 1.4
<ljfs> if I want really lightweight I use mplayer, but it's more like VLC in that it doesn't have any library management
<Unit193> holstein: Though he said 'player', he seems to want a manager. :P
<holstein> yeah.. thats true.. and i dont know about light managers
<Unit193> There's 'aqualung', but that's pretty crappy and not in the repos.  What version of nightingale did you use, Kekai?
<holstein> some may assume these days that a media player does that..
<holstein> i remember really wanting to like aqualung..
<ljfs> I think looking for a manager that's lightweight on memory is tilting at windmills... the database is just going to be big and I'm not sure there's much way around it
<Kekai> I used the nightinggale nightly repo
<holstein> maybe something like ampache.. but, that seems overkill
<Kekai> there is a dailyuild repo
<holstein> is there a "stable" ?
<Unit193> Ah, yeah.  nightly worked for me, but I don't use it much.
<Kekai> the nightly version was supposed to be stable
<Kekai> i don't want a manager
<Kekai> I want a player
<holstein> try just a player then
<ljfs> totem I think is default and it works fine
<Kekai> someone recomended deadbeef and exaile in another channel
<holstein> there are plenty in the repos
<ljfs> I've always liked VLC, just straight players are all fine to me
<ljfs> not sure there's much to differentiate
<Kekai> Is Lightlocker safe to use now?
<holstein> safe?
<holstein> !info light-locker
<ubottu> light-locker (source: light-locker): simple session-locker for lightdm. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.0-0ubuntu1 (utopic), package size 45 kB, installed size 938 kB
<Kekai> I know in the begining it caused me a glitch to where it would lock the screen but I would forever get a blank screen
<holstein> Kekai: if you have a special hardware case, where your hardware doesnt support linux well, you may always have compromises you'll need to personally address
<holstein> !info xtrlock
<ubottu> xtrlock (source: xtrlock): Minimal X display lock program. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6 (utopic), package size 7 kB, installed size 64 kB
<holstein> ^ thats what i use..
<Kekai> !info xscreensaver
<ubottu> xscreensaver (source: xscreensaver): Screensaver daemon and frontend for X11. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.26-1ubuntu3 (utopic), package size 526 kB, installed size 2384 kB
<cfhowlett> lightdm and xscreensaver can conflict.  choose one or the other.
<Kekai> So is there a way to remove lightlocker from xubuntu?
<holstein> i would try a package manager, and see what is offered to be removed
<Unit193> cfhowlett: lightdm and xscreensaver?  Not really, no.  Perhaps you are thinking light-locker and xscreensaver?
<cfhowlett> Unit193, probably.  thanks.  in fact, I think that'
<cfhowlett> that's spot on.
<vak> hi all
<vak> I've switched from xubuntu-desktop to ubuntu-desktop (compiz). However some traces of xubuntu still seem to be here. How to find the remaining packages? neither "dpkg -l |grep fce" nor "dpkg -l |grep xubuntu" can reveal any installed Xubuntu packages. I am puzzled...
<cfhowlett> !pureubuuntu
<cfhowlett> !pureubuntu
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Kubuntu packages or !Xubuntu packages and have a default !Ubuntu system, follow the instructions here: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/pureubuntu
<vak> cfhowlett: this is for ubuntu 12 :(  I'm on Ubuntu 14. Will my Ubuntu work fine and complete if I remove e.g. gnome-system-tools gnome-time-admin?
<cfhowlett> vak, *should* be OK
<vak> cfhowlett: ok... thank you. checking the remaining part of this long list of packages to be removed...
<cfhowlett> FYI: after removal is complete, sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop to ensure you've got the complete xubunut base system
<cfhowlett> vak wait you DON'T want xubuntu, so sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<hydruid> Any tips for getting gnome applets to work in xfce?
<ObrienDave> crosspost ;P
<Merritt> Xubuntu 14.04 running Synergy as a client, experiencing extreme connection lag. Internet connection is good at 26ms ping, 0% packet loss.. 75% wifi signal. Not sure why I am getting so much input lag here.
<xGrind> Merritt, switch MTU to 1450
<Merritt> xGrind: Gave it a shot, no improvement
<xubuntu71w> hello there
<ObrienDave> Greetings & Welcome
<xubuntu71w> thank you, Dave! I'm looking forward learning more abou Xubuntu, how can I proceed? I have some doubts that I couldn't solve through simple researching on web
<elfy> !ask | xubuntu71w
<ubottu> xubuntu71w: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ObrienDave> http://docs.xubuntu.org/
<ObrienDave> and you're in about the best place to ask and learn
<xubuntu71w> thank you! I'd like to know how to disable passphrase everytime I turn on the computer, how to do so?
<ObrienDave> settings, users and groups, password, change, tick "don't ask for password on logon
<GridCube> go to the setting manager, find the user settings, check don't ask for password
<xubuntu71w> Thank yoou ObrienDave and GridCube, I'm gonna check if it did work
<MrZee> hey guys, I was here a few minutes ago, I'd asked how to disable passphrase and then tested it by rebooting the system, it's failed though
<MrZee> it's still asking for the passphrase, though I'm not being able to log in my account anymore
<GridCube> MrZee: then open a terminal and type sudo mousepad /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<MrZee> operation not permited
<GridCube> did you used sudo?
<MrZee> I'm logged in as a guest since I can't log in my account anymore
<MrZee> yes, I did type sudo
<GridCube> ... and you cant use sudo?
<Merritt> guest can't use sudo I assume O_o
<MrZee> that's right
<GridCube> yes, yes they can
<Merritt> Reaaally? ..what bad policy..
<GridCube> MrZee: what is your problem, why cant you log in on your user?
<GridCube> Merritt: no, because you need to know the password for sudo
<Merritt> GridCube: Ah, okay.
<GridCube> theres no difference from using it from your standard usar than guest
<Merritt> I was imagining the live USB user, where sudo asks for no password xD
<MrZee> I've no idea, since I disabled log in password, it still does ask for the passphrase and the login password, but it's not accepting my password
<GridCube> MrZee: from the terminal do sudo thunar
<GridCube> and try to go to your standard user directory
<GridCube> can you do that?
<MrZee> wait a moment guys, I'll be back after lunch, my wife is complaining I'm not helping
<GridCube> k
<ChrisD24> Anyone know why some websites, like my bank (bill pay) section with lots of text boxes and drop downs are all squished?
<holstein> ChrisD24: rendering
<holstein> ChrisD24: you can try asking them (the site creators) what you are intended to use the product (online banking) with.. but, it will likely *not* be firefox on linux..
<holstein> i suggest just trying the current chrome browser.. not chromium, but the commercial google chrome browser
<ChrisD24> Well I could but I can't get icedtea to work
<holstein> ChrisD24: they definitely dont promise you support for the icedtea plugin
<holstein> ChrisD24: you'll want to use actual java in an actual browser
<holstein> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<holstein> ChrisD24: im not saying these technologies are "better" in any way.. or necessary. its a matter of support.. the product is designed to work with those technologies
<holstein> ChrisD24: i suggest installing a browser that you *dont* use, such as the *actual* google chrome browser.. set that up to use java with your bank, and use it *only* for banking
<holstein> running java in the web browser like that can be a serious security risk
<ChrisD24> Ok - and Java isn't for banking - but I do need it for eBay printing with my Zebra. I'll try but I think I do have the JRE but not the JDK
<holstein> ChrisD24: java isnt for *anything* but running java
<holstein> ChrisD24: a bank can implement java, that you will need to comply with to use the technology they provide.. could be a school, or *anything*.. not just a bank
<ChrisD24> Right - I know - but since it wouldn't work with eBay Printing - I didn't like switching back and forth to firefox just to print
<ChrisD24> My bank works fine - no java
<ChrisD24> Only reason I mentioned my bank was because the text boxes are all squised - and it does that in a few other sights where there are text boxes close together
<holstein> ChrisD24: rendering.. try a different browser
<holstein> ChrisD24: let the creators of the site know you are having issue with the rendering of the products they create
<ChrisD24> OK
<ChrisD24> Well I'll try Chrome again - i research i never found a good anyswer for java in chrome
<ChrisD24> But I'll try.
<ChrisD24> Thanks
<holstein> ChrisD24: you enable java in chrome.. its disabled due to the fact that java in *any* browser like that is a security risk, and should be avoided or used sparingly and per use
<holstein> https://java.com/en/download/help/enable_browser.xml by visiting chrome://plugins/ in the browser
<ChrisD24> Ok let me get Chrome (not chronium) and try that
<ChrisD24> Gonna tyr now and see what happens :)
<holstein> https://www.java.com/en/download/help/enable_browser_ubuntu.xml
<ChrisD24> Ok I did those commands and restarted the browser and clicked test and got "this plug-in is not supported"
<holstein> ChrisD24: sure.. and it doesnt have to be
<holstein> ChrisD24: they never promised you it would work with linux, and it may not be able to .. or it could be as simple as "faking" like you are using windows.. or a differnet browser
<ChrisD24> That link says how to enable it on Chrome...?
<ChrisD24> Maybe because I am using 64 bit?
<holstein> ChrisD24: basically, if you read what is "on the tin", and follow those *exact* directions, things should work, and if not, you can get support from the providers and creators of the content.. if you want to deviate from what they suggest, you will need to expect compromises, and do workarounds.. or, *not* be able to use the content where it wont work
<holstein> ChrisD24: you can try a live CD for 32bit, if you feel that is the case
<chris_> hi i got one problem i want add new ftdi_sio device but in /sys/bus/ is no folder called usb-serial im on 14.10
<holstein> chris_: can you "big-picture" what it is you are trying to do? maybe someone would have a suggestion about how to accomplish the larger task..
<chris_> i created a udev rule for the device this was working in 13.04  with the folling line of code
<chris_> ACTION==”add”, ATTRS{idVendor}==”0403″, ATTRS{idProduct}==”ac75″, RUN+=”/sbin/modprobe ftdi_sio” RUN+=”/bin/sh -c ‘echo 0403 ac75 > /sys/bus/usb-serial/drivers/ftdi_sio/new_id’”
<chris_> but in 14.10 there is no folder /sys/bus/usb-serial so there no destination for this rule
<chris_> for the echo command
<chris_> hope can understand im not a nativ speaker
<chris_> is the pictuare big enough==
<chris_> ??
<holstein> chris_: what device are you adding?
<chris_> a picnduino
<holstein> chris_: pcduino?
<chris_> befor kernel 3.12 it runs with modprobe ftdi_sio vendor=0x0403 product=0xac75
<chris_> no picnduino from kickstarter
<holstein> chris_: i would ask the creators of the device how to use it.. i see no documentation online when i search
<serranellus> Hi everybody! Is there a geek, who's nerd enough to know how to solve the following problem? Is it possible to configure the brightness control buttons of a notebook running Xubuntu 14 to work? I suppose it tries to affect the brightness value of /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0, but on my hardware it should instead address the command to /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight...
<holstein> serranellus: 14.04? what do you mean by "to work"? you mean, the keys dont work now?
<chris_> ic got the documentation for the device
<holstein> serranellus: i would start here.. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LaptopSpecialKeys and also try proprietary graphics drivers if available..
<chris_> befor kernel 3.12 create  /etc/udev/rules.d/99-usb_ftdi.rules
<serranellus> hi and thanks holstein. The keys works in the sense that a notification does appear, showing the brightness level changing, but in the real world it does not change.
<chris_> with this input
<chris_> SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="0403", ATTR{idProduct}=="ac75", RUN+="/sbin/modprobe ftdi_sio product=0xac75 vendor=0x0403"
<holstein> serranellus: it can be challenging, since you are not promised linux support for the hardware from the creators of it.. is there a proprietary graphics driver for the hardware?
<holstein> chris_: if the creators *only* support kernel 3.12, you will need to ask them for more current kernel support.. or use a kernel that they support
<serranellus> holstein: I am reading your link
<serranellus> 'ts a good reading effectively
<chris_> i only have to tell the system to load ftdi_sio driver if i plug in a device with vendor 0403 and product ac75 and in xubuntu 14.10 i cant find the folder /sys/bus/usb-serial/drivers/fdti_sio/
<holstein> chris_: you can try creating the directory.. or whatever the manufacturer specifically suggests.. xubuntu/ubuntu is not preventing that device from working
<chris_> ok i try may be it will run but what is the stadard way to add usb-serial devices with special vendor or product id
<serranellus> holstein: I am sure that the command "echo <value> /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/brightness" does properly work, and that "echo <value> /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness" does not.
<holstein> serranellus: ok.. is there any proprietary drivers avialable for your hardware? has this *ever* worked in linux?
<serranellus> Following the documentation I wrote a rule in rc.local to set a medium value, but it would now be nice to set the physical buttons to work too!
<chris_> ist the standart ftdi_sio driver
<chris_> the system has only to link driver and device
<holstein> serranellus: sure, and you should let the creator of the hardware know you would like that to work with linux.. but, unfortunately, you'll need to implement this on your own
<serranellus> holstein: No. No proprietary drivers available...ù
<serranellus> holstein: I shall study the situation and search for a solution. Thank you for your kind indications!
<serranellus> Goodbye
<holstein> serranellus: good luck.. also, try #ubuntu and the main mailing lists
<serranellus> of course! Bye
<MrZee> Hello folks, I had to leave earlier and now I'm back to try recovering my account, I'm logged as a guest. Just remembering, previously I'd tried to remove the passphrase screen and unchecked the option "password asked on login", but now my password doesn't work and I still have the passphrase screen
<holstein> MrZee: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword but, dont assume you have lost the password.. try logging in in TTY..
<holstein> !tty
<ubottu> To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<holstein> if you can login in tty, then, its not the password that is the issue.. its likely a config in the users /home
<MrZee> well... I'm able to login
<MrZee> holstein, how can I config it? I'm totally new in Xubuntu and any other Linux distro
<GridCube> MrZee: so you can enter to the guest session right
<MrZee> GridCube: yes, correct
<GridCube> on a terminal run "sudo thunar" go to your default home directory, press ctrl-h and find and delete the files named .Xauthority and .ICEauthority
<hydruid> I enabled gnome applets in XFCE but how do I right click on them?
<GridCube> that should allow you to relog using your default user and not the guest
<GridCube> once thats done open a terminal and type "sudo mousepad /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf" locate the lines that say "autologin-user=" and "autologin-user-timeout=" they should say your username and 0, if they are not present add them
<GridCube> that will make your sessions to autologin to your desktop
<MrZee> which terminal should I use, the "ctrl+alt+F1" or the terminal emulato?
<MrZee> *emulator
<GridCube> emulator MrZee
<GridCube> the programs im tellin gyou to use are gui
<MrZee> okey, through the terminal emulator, it says "Operation not permitted"
<GridCube> what operation?
<GridCube> and why?
<GridCube> thats the only thing it says?
<MrZee> "sudo thunar"
<GridCube> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<MrZee> GridCube: ita says "sudo: unable to change to root gid: Operation not permitted"
<GridCube> what
<GridCube> :|
<GridCube> MrZee: try sudo su
<GridCube> but if sudo fails
<GridCube> i don't know how to help you
<MrZee> GridCube: dailed again
<MrZee> *failed
<MrZee> I believe that Xubuntu blocks guest access to any advanced command
<GridCube> no
<elfy> I believe it does http://askubuntu.com/questions/362528/sudo-not-available-in-guest-login
<GridCube> since when?
<elfy> at least then I guess - no idea really :)
<GridCube> :/ this will change the way i usually give support
<MrZee> GridCube: though the error retrieved by the terminal available in "ctrl+alt+F1" is "Thunar: cannot open display"
<GridCube> MrZee: ofcourse not, its a graphical application
<MrZee> oh... understood, sorry my ignorance
<elfy> MrZee: in this tty1 - are you able to login as you?
<GridCube> from the tty, if you are logged as your default user then run rm .ICEauthority
<GridCube> and rm .Xauthority
<MrZee> elfy: yes, I am
<GridCube> i dont like to tell people to use rm
<GridCube> is dangerous
<elfy> tb completion helps
<elfy> tab
<MrZee> GridCube: hehehe, yes, it's dangerous to give common users access to core functions
<GridCube> MrZee: if you delete both those files you should be able to log in
<elfy> #
<elfy> I would perhaps edit the login file to remove autologin with nano
<GridCube> once he can log in to his default user he should be able to sudo
<GridCube> also tehre is no gksu anymore so its sudo for all things
<elfy> not for thunar and mousepad it isn't - as we seed pkexec mousepad and thunar policy files
<elfy> so pkexec mousepad /foo/bar
<MrZee> GridCube and elfy: thank you guys, I'll give a try with the "rm" stuff
<GridCube> good to know
<GridCube> wait... wouldnt pkexec work from guest?
<MrZee> GridCube: okey, let me see
<MrZee> pkexec works out fine
<GridCube> excellent
<MrZee> GridCube: what option shall I choose?
<GridCube> ¿
<GridCube> option?
<MrZee> --version , disable internal agent, user username
<MrZee> instead of comas, it's a "|"
<GridCube> i don't follow
<MrZee> what's the whole command line? I've just typed "pkexec", and it displays this message --version |        --help |        --disable-internal-agent |        [--user username] PROGRAM [ARGUMENTS...]
<GridCube> MrZee: oh, pkexec thunar
<GridCube> or pkexec --user yourdefaultusername thunar
<MrZee> operation not permitted
<GridCube> right, so no, sudo and pkexec seem to be blocked for guest
<GridCube> this means you gotta go the tty route and type dangerous commands
<MrZee> okey, I'll try those dangerous commands, how do I delete them?
<GridCube> as told before using rm
<MrZee> ok so it's done
<MrZee> thank you!
<GridCube> try relogging
<MrZee> I'll give you feedback later
<GridCube> if that works then you can do the rest
<GridCube> now i gotta go
<xubuntu52w> Hi I'm having problems with a multi boot install. I first had windows 7 along linux mint 17 and yesterday I installed xubuntu 14.04 using the option install along other operative OSs but now I think the windows install got screwed and is no longer booteable. Is there any way to recover it?
<Airbander> Hi guys
<Airbander> how do i know if some ports open on my system or not ?
<Airbander> from terminal
<koegs> "sudo netstat -tulpen"
<Airbander> thanks Koegs
<Airbander> any other command plz
<Airbander> how do i know tulpen as option
<Airbander> ?
<bekks> Whats wrong with "netstat -tulpen"?
<MrZee> hey there elfy!
<MrZee> elfy: thank you very much for the support you've given me previously, as I promissed you and GridCube, the feedback is positive, I was able to solve the problem with your tips
<elfy> MrZee: excellent - glad we could help, though it was gridcube not me :)
<MrZee> elfy: yup, GridCube too! I would like to thank him too, but it seems he disconnected
<elfy> yep
<MrZee> anyway, see ya!
<elfy> bye
#xubuntu 2014-11-07
<radiomark> Hi, I've installed xubuntu, is there a GUI partition/LVM manager. One was offered at the install, but I can't find one on the system
<andyfied> you an install on if you can't find one
<andyfied> i think gparted was installed as standard though
<andyfied> if not, run "sudo apt-get install gparted" from the terminal or find it in the software store
<ObrienDave> gparted is on the live DVD, not installed by default
<radiomark> Ok, gparted installed -- but actually I used LVM during the install
<radiomark> I also installed a GUI 'logical volume manager'
<andyfied> ah yeah, that's prossibly lvm2
<andyfied> which is a bit more flexible than gparted
<radiomark> I'm setting up a PC for my dad, and I want something he can mange (he's reasonably technical)
<radiomark> But that probably means sensible GUIs and not command line
<radiomark> I might avoid LVM if there isn't a decent GUI to manage it after install
<andyfied> you should have something
<andyfied> yeah, you want Disk Utility if you can install it
<radiomark> Yes, found the GUI one. I'm trying to shrink the root partition now, doing that from the live cd instead of the booted system
<andyfied> should also be in software centre
<andyfied> i'm reading that it's not installed in xubuntu by default
<radiomark> I'm on the LTS version ... I can't see a "Disk utility" in the software centre
<andyfied> https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/precise/gnome-disk-utility/ check this link
<andyfied> and try to get it from there
<radiomark> Ah, it's actually called "Disks" -- but that is the "gnome-disk-utility" command
<andyfied> i'm mostly an ubuntu user, my xubuntu PC doesn't have a monitor so i'm only on command line for it
<radiomark> Ah, the GNOME utility still doesn't do any LVM
<andyfied> and yeah, things have weird naming things
<radiomark> I guess I was hoping to use LVM as a way to snapshot the root
<radiomark> So in the event of catastrophe he can go back to the snapshot
<andyfied> ah, well there are other things too
<radiomark> But I am not an LVM user generally on my own Linux systems
<andyfied> me neither, probably a normal backup program would do though
<andyfied> backintime does good snapshots
<andyfied> it's easy to configure and has a decent amount of options, i'm not a fan of deja dupe because you don't get many options
<ObrienDave> just rsync to external drive
<andyfied> massively important to automate the backup process
<radiomark> rsync and that sort of thing is good for me, but I'd like it for dad if there is just an easy way to rewind the main system drive
<andyfied> grsync :)
<andyfied> for the GUI version, but backintime is pretty good since it just uses rsync anyway but has a nice gui
<radiomark> Thanks, I will have to lok into backup tools
<clov> hi
<clov> when i login i can only see the wallpaper, the mouse pointer and open the terminal
<deshipu> clov: press alt+f2 and type 'xfwm4'
<xubuntu967> salve
<xubuntu967> qualche italiano
<xubuntu967> ?
<bazhang> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Hedgework> *pout*  Whenever someone comes in and greets us with "salve" or "salvete", I get all excited that they might be about to ask a question in Latin. :P
<deshipu> !la
<deshipu> hmm...
<Hedgework> :(
<parkerd> Hello.  I have installed 14.10.  I would like it to shutdown immediately when I click shutdown.  It currently acts like Windows, demanding I confirm three times before it shutsdown.
<Hedgework> parkerd: Mine does NOT do that, so I'll assume that's an Xfce4 setting rather than a system setting (as I don't use the stock Xfce4 DE)...at least that tells you where to look for the problem :/
<parkerd> I don't know enough to know what desktop I am using.  Any help there?
<holstein> parkerd: you are using xfce with xubuntu.. if that is what you are using... xubuntu 14.10?
<Hedgework> parkerd: If you did not install and run something other than the default, you have Xfce4
<parkerd> It is. 14.10
<parkerd> OK.  Any idea how to change the shutdown sequence?
<holstein> parkerd: i would see if this is still relevant in 14.10 http://xubuntugeek.blogspot.com/2012/06/restartshutdownlog-out-without.html
<holstein> parkerd: http://askubuntu.com/questions/339842/xubuntu-hotkey-for-immediate-shutdown is also relevant, if you cant find anything "easy" in the GUI
<parkerd> I'll look at that link.
<parkerd> Looks like I need to have a terminal open to execute "dbus-send --system --print-reply --dest=org.freedesktop.ConsoleKit /org/freedesktop/ConsoleKi"
<parkerd> I'll have to reboot.  Thank you for the links.  The first link addresses the problem.
<parkerd> How do I leave chat?
<parkerd> Elegantly that is.
<Hedgework> parkerd: /quit
<parkerd> Thanks
<parkerd> Quit
<bazhang>  /
<Hedgework> parkerd: the '/' was important
<Hedgework> :)
<andyfied> no way, the elegant way is: /quit If we do meet again, why, we shall smile. If not, why then this parting was well made.
<andyfied> either that of /quit booty booty booty
<Hedgework> :P
 * Hedgework considers /part andyfied made me do it.
<andyfied> :)
<parkerd> Hello.  How can I get the shutdown option to appear in the Xcfe panel (upper right by default)?
<elfy> parkerd: add Action Buttons
<parkerd> I installed 14.10 and I can't find that option.
<elfy> then you can right click on that -> Properties and set it to what you want - if you just want the shutdown button you can do so - set appearance to action buttons
<elfy> parkerd: it's there :)
<elfy> right click on panel - panel - add new items
<parkerd> I'm lost.  I right-clicked the panel, I clicked properties and I get a menu titled "Indicators".  Here I can "Arrange indicators in a single row", "Align left in deskbar mode" or hide indicators by default, clear known indicators and some other irrelevant stuff.
<parkerd> Oh, I can select Panels instead of Properties.  I'll try that... .
<elfy> parkerd: right click panel - add new items - add action buttons - then you can right click on THAT to just have shutdown
<parkerd> OK, Now I have direct access to Shutdown.  What I want is for the system to shutdown without any further acknowledgement:  I click shutdown and it immediately shuts down.  Any ideas?
<elfy> what do you see instead of that?
<parkerd> I get a window asking if I really want to shutdown.
<parkerd> Just like Microsoft.
<elfy> parkerd: works perfectly here lol
<elfy> go to action button properties and disable the confirmation dialogue
<parkerd> elfi, that worked.  The computer is still in a hung state after shutdown, but the screen blanks immediately at least.  I have to hold the power button in on the computer to get it to actually shutdown before I can reboot.
<elfy> then you have other issues I would suggest - not something I'll be able to help you with
<parkerd> Thanks for getting shutdown to work.
#xubuntu 2014-11-08
<MrZee> hey there, folks! I'm loking foward installing a .bin program, though there's no option to allow it's execution
<MrZee> how can I proceed?
<nonuby> i have a laptop with hdmi and vga out, to which I have two external lcd monitors connected when at my desk. When desked I want the top panel to appear on HDMI-0, however on auto it defaults to VGA-0. In panel preferences I can set HDMI-0 explicitly and that works, however when I go mobile XFCE doesnt fallback to laptop display resulting in panel bastardization of .xfce4/xfconfig/dsfsdf.panel.xml (or something like that) and reboot. Instead of explici
<nonuby> t Id like to hint (i.e. if HDMI0 use that otherwise auto), is this possible?
<xubuntu28o> is anyone online?
<khaaan1> hi can anyone help me about an audio source changing ?
<holstein> khaaan1: just ask.. maybe a volunteer can help
<khaaan1> I want that Skype (or other similar applications) take my sound card and not my microphone as the main source for my audio. I know how to do it on Windows but unfortunately not on Linux.
<holstein> khaaan1: well, skype is not a good example, since, its not in the repos, and not supporting linux well. try using pavucontrol for routing, and try a native application to make sure its not just a skype limitation that you would need to takeup with the creators of skype..
<khaaan1> holstein how can i define my sound card as the audio input ?
<holstein> khaaan1: i use pavucontrol
<holstein> !info pavucontrol
<ubottu> pavucontrol (source: pavucontrol): PulseAudio Volume Control. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0-2 (utopic), package size 111 kB, installed size 962 kB
<holstein> khaaan1: this assumes that the device works well in linux, and supports linux
<holstein> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<khaaan1> i gave pulse audio but i don't know how to do it
<khaaan1> *have
<holstein> khaaan1: sure.. pulse is the audio subsystem. you dont need to do anything with it
<holstein> khaaan1: what you can do, is try the pavucontrol application.. should be called "pulse audio volume control" in the menu
<khaaan1> i see "monitor of audio interne"
<holstein> khaaan1: you should see different tabs,a nd you'll also see applications when they are running
<holstein> khaaan1: you (ideally) should see skype, and the internal audio device you are trying to use
<khaaan1> i want to define "monitor of audio" as my default choice how can i do this ?
<holstein> khaaan1: none of those labels have to be correct, though.. so, try them all.. you were not promised by the creator of the hardware that it would work with linux, so the labels may not be correct
<holstein> khaaan1: you shoudl be able to use the tool "pulse audio volume control" to select whatever you like
<khaaan1> holstein i think it doesn't work when i change the source I played a song and in skype there are just nothing
<holstein> khaaan1: sure.. try testing with a properly supported application. not skype
<holstein> khaaan1: you are trying to route your music over skype?
<khaaan1> with what ?
<khaaan1> yes
<holstein> khaaan1: "they" may block that
<holstein> khaaan1: regardless, skype is not designed to do that.. but, you shoud be able to work around that in some way
<holstein> khaaan1: i would first learn about using pavucontrol.. and think about how long you used windows before being able to do something this advanced with it and try and be patient with yourself as you learn a new operating system
<holstein> khaaan1: you may prefer something that is made to stream audio.., or something like mumble
<khaaan1> can i connect to skype with mumble i don't know this app
<holstein> khaaan1: nothing is preventing skype from doing anything.. but, linux cant make it do anything its not made to do
<khaaan1> i tested my config on a chatroulette and i see that it doesn't work
<khaaan1> http://img4.hostingpics.net/pics/928703Contrleduvolume004.png
<holstein> khaaan1: it could be that your mic is not labeled properly, or doesnt support linux
<holstein> khaaan1: try other settings
<holstein> khaaan1: try with something like audacity
<khaaan1> holstein it works with audacity it records my sound card
<holstein> khaaan1: ok. so, you dont have to troubleshoot the audio device,then.. you just have to troubleshoot skype
<holstein> khaaan1: try different versions, if you can find them.. and let them know its not working for you
<khaaan1> ok i will
<holstein> i used to get the one right from the skype site.. but that was years ago
<khaaan1> holstein if I remove pulseaudio what happens ?
<holstein> khaaan1: just that. you dont have pulseaudio
<holstein> khaaan1: not having pulse audio wont "fix" skype. nothing about linux/xubuntu/ubuntu is preventing skype from working with your microphone
<holstein> khaaan1: i say, just relax a bit, and try looking at the skype settings and make sure you are not missing something "fiddly"..
<khaaan1> if i remove pulseaudio and just let alsa handle with skype ?
<holstein> khaaan1: i understand what you are asking and say again, removing pulse audio will not make skype better
<holstein> khaaan1: you can try it if you like, but if you literally just started using linux, i dont suggest purging the default audio sound system
<khaaan1> yes you're right
<holstein> have you tried a different version of skype? i mean, if the audio device is working in linux, and you are able to route what you like, and skype is the thing that is not working, i would start there
<khaaan1> i'm installing v2
<khaaan1> i hope they have the echo sound test in this version
<holstein> khaaan1: 4.3 is what i see as current
<holstein> http://www.skype.com/en/download-skype/skype-for-linux/ i would try the ubuntu 12.04 multiarch or "dynamic" whatever that means
<holstein> they are not updating that, as you can see.. so, i wouldnt expect skype support to get "better" for linux..
<khaaan1> crash with v2 :(
<holstein> khaaan1: have you tried v4.3?
<khaaan1> yes but only for ubuntu multiarch
<holstein> http://askubuntu.com/questions/488053/how-to-install-skype-4-3
<khaaan1> sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386 i didn't know that
<khaaan1> mine is ia64
<khaaan1> nope for the debian version
<holstein> its likely the same thing..
<khaaan1> nope for dynamic
<khaaan1> If i use wine and take a windows version of skype ?
<cfhowlett> khaaan1, probably won't fly but free to try
<holstein> khaaan1: again, nothing about xubuntu or ubuntu or linux is preventing the creators of skype from giving you a working version of their product.
<cfhowlett> khaaan1, this ^^^^ true
<holstein> khaaan1: let them know you would like a working version.. i personally hit a different but similarly "deal-breaking" wall with skype a few years back, and just dont use it anymore
<holstein> im not saying skype is bad, its just factually not supporting linux well
<khaaan1> all my friends are using skype
<holstein> khaaan1: i understand that, but that doesnt incentives the creators of skype to make you a version that works.. they either do or dont
<cfhowlett> khaaan1, put it on your pad/smartphone.  problem solved.
<holstein> yup.. i keep skype running on an android phone for that fringe case where i might need it. otherwise, there are plently of cross platform tools
<khaaan1> a lot of problems with the drivers on linux
<holstein> khaaan1: this is *not* a driver problem
<holstein> problem*
<khaaan1> yes but i'm talking in generally
<holstein> khaaan1: all companies are welcome to write drivers for whatever operating sytems they choose.. linux is all open, and quite easy to aquire all needed information on how to create, or release drivers, or support it
<holstein> khaaan1: i personally buy with linux support in mind.. choosing hardware that has linux support. so that i dont have those issues
<khaaan1> my pc runs on nvidia an hybrid version just horrible
<holstein> khaaan1: if you buy something with linux support in mind, and try and run windows on it, you may have similar driver issues, for example
<holstein> khaaan1: sure.. nvidia doesnt support that well in linux
<cfhowlett> khaaan1, DEMAND support for linux from the OEM companies.  Otherwise, patiently wait for the volunteer geniuses in the FOSS community to back engineer and create drivers.
<holstein> khaaan1:  i have that *same* nvidia hybrid here on a netbook.. i disable the nvidia on the kernel level, and hack at it.. but, it shipped with windows, and promised windows support. so, i cant expect linux support. i wasnt lied to, or  misled
<desmond> Hello
<desmond> i'm having trouble staying connected to a wireless network. does anyone know how to debug this?
<desmond> I can connect and access the internet, but only for a few minutes
<holstein> !wifi | desmond
<ubottu> desmond: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<holstein> desmond: i say, try and isolate as much as possible. try different access points, and different wifi chips.. if you have access to windows, which is likely the officiall supported operating system, try that so you know if the hardware is funcitoning properlyl
<holstein> properly*
<khaaan1> nvidia realtek horrible
<khaaan1> which machine will be running good with linux ?
<desmond> the troubleshooting procedure involves me installing packages onto the laptop with the connection problem. smart.
<holstein> khaaan1: i purchased that hardware with the hybrid grahpics knowing that it may be problematic..
<desmond> the hardware functions properly on windows and on other distributions on linux (except ubuntu and its flavors)
<holstein> khaaan1: system76 is a linux reseller.. they sell with linux on the machines, and promise linux support.. there are lots of those
<desmond> though linux mint doesn't even detect the wireless card
<holstein> desmond: is it broadcom?
<desmond> but ubuntu / xubuntu detects my wireless card since i am able to connect to a router
<desmond> it's an intel wireless card
<khaaan1> system76 never heard about it
<khaaan1> guys is it true that the kernel of linux contains a firewall ?
<holstein> khaaan1: you shouldnt trust any security questions like that causally in an IRC channel like this
<holstein> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as gufw and ufw-kde also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<holstein> khaaan1: its true that you can easily learn how to protect your operating system with a firewall, if you need
<holstein> khaaan1: http://imgur.com/7qoCHFJ
<holstein> khaaan1: sorry.. disregard that image ^..
<holstein> khaaan1: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iptables
<khaaan1> nice snake
<khaaan1> i don't understand
<khaaan1> netffilter it just allow admin to configure a firewall ?
<holstein> khaaan1: you probably want to use ufw
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gufw
<khaaan1> sudo ufw status
<holstein> you are likely behind a current firewall, anyway.. with a router
<khaaan1> it says inactif
<holstein> khaaan1: correct.. you can use the tool i linked to configure it
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW ..sudo ufw enable
<holstein> khaaan1: or, ask a question..
<holstein> khaaan1: dont assume a firewall makes you "safe" from everything..
<cfhowlett> exactly
<khaaan1> no i know we are never safe
<khaaan1> i will install gufw
<holstein> do you need a firewall? are you not using a router?
<holstein> if you are home, and on a home network behind a router, you are already using a firewall
<khaaan1> i'm not home i'm using the ethernet of my uni
<holstein> then, you likely want to wall some things off.. but, having a system where you are not runing services that are not needed, is likely more important
<holstein> and having a strong password.. etc
<khaaan1> yes for sure
<khaaan1> holstein i have another problem sometimes my screen freezes and i must go to the command screen and then back to my graphic screen to unfreeze
<khaaan1> (sorry for my english)
<holstein> khaaan1: sure.. i had *lots* of similar issue with my dual nvidia GPU
<holstein> khaaan1: i found a ppa with packages i added.. GPU switchers, etc
<khaaan1> i hate nvidia everyday a new problem
<holstein> khaaan1: they are welcome to support whatever operating systems they choose
<holstein> khaaan1: they didnt promise you linux support
<khaaan1> then why nvidia drivers for linux ?
<holstein> khaaan1: some are community drivers.. some are provided by nvidia. but, they didnt promise you linux support when you bought the machine. they promised, and provided you windows support
<khaaan1> holstein can PRIME profils resolve my problems ?
<holstein> khaaan1: what problem?
<khaaan1> freeze
<holstein> khaaan1: you are free to try whatever you like.. as i said, nvidia is welcome to provide you with a fix
<holstein> khaaan1: ubuntu is not preventing anything from working
<holstein> http://askubuntu.com/questions/450154/nvidia-331-nvidia-settings-prime-profile-switching-error is what i would try
<holstein> though, your hardware would need to be supporting these features
<khaaan1> i change to intel and it say you need to reboot
<holstein> all i was personally interested in was disabling the nvidia portion to get better battery life.. i suggest looking into the bios and see if you can do that
<holstein> khaaan1: i had to reboot..
<khaaan1> ok i will
<holstein> could make it worse when you rebootll or break the graphics altogether
<khaaan1> ...
<holstein> think of it this way.. a team of professionals was hired to make sure that all that hardware worked flawlessly for you in windows. you are taking on that task for linux
<carrera> Greetings!  :)
<khaaan1> but it's a panel for linux users
<xangua> pain¿
<holstein> khaaan1: sure... and not provided to you from the creator of the hardware with a guarantee that it will work.. xubuntu is not preventing it from working, but there is little xubuntu or ubuntu or linux can do to make it work
<carrera> speaking of hardware working flawlessly, does xubuntu 14.04 support SoftRAID?
<holstein> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<cfhowlett> khaaan1, why does Apple work so well?  they own the software, they own the hardware and they design they way they like.  not so for us linux users.
<carrera> holstein, thanks!
<khaaan1> <cfhowlett> yes but that's also an disadvantage cause it's blocked
<holstein> khaaan1: whats blocked for you?
<khaaan1> i mean they impose you an utilisation
<xangua> you can get a full supported computer next time https://www.thinkpenguin.com/catalog/notebook-computers-gnu-linux-2
<holstein> khaaan1: no one is imposing anything on you, friend..
<cfhowlett> khaaan1, when you choose linux, you choose to do WAY more system maintenance and support for yourself.  either buy hardware that you KNOW is linux friendly or resign yourself to doing a large amount of system maintenance.
<holstein> i knew going in that the nvidia dual GPU i bought was going to be problematic.. and challenging
<cfhowlett> yep.  Here in China, most lenovo computers come with intel hardware.  not top of the line stuff, but most Lenovo computers can run linux with NO issues.  I livebooted ubuntustudio 14.04 at the Lenovo store and everything except wifi ran out of the box.  And wifi took 30 seconds of terminal work (broadcom) to fire up.
<khaaan1> imposing by refusing to give you a  guarantee for other systems
<cfhowlett> khaaan1, I think you misunderstand the nature of "free choice" ... :)
<holstein> khaaan1: they dont refuse.. they just dont.. its just a business.. they sell a product with what it has on it.. they cant just support *everything*
<xangua> maybe you should write a letter to nvidia and don't forget to embed the video of linus sayin the f word :)
<cfhowlett> khaaan1, don't take your chevy to your toyota service station.
<holstein> khaaan1: regardless.. try starting here..
<holstein> !nvidia | khaaan1
<ubottu> khaaan1: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<holstein> khaaan1: i found a ppa for my specific hardware by searching for ubuntu specific support via the model # of the unit
<khaaan1> perhaps we have the same card
<holstein> i was actually searching and found the information *before* i purchased it, so i had an idea of how to support the hardware, becuase, i was buying it used, and i was planning on using an operating system that i knew wasnt intended to work on the device
<khaaan1> geforce 610M 2GB
<holstein> i have an older intel asus eeepc 1015pn
<xangua> "NVIDIA has been the single worst company we have ever dealt with."  Linus Torvalds
<khaaan1> he is right
<holstein> GT218
<holstein> well, nvidia wouldnt even have to deal with linus, or linux at all
<holstein> they *could* choose to just make their own drivers that actually work, and support linux
<khaaan1> or just open the source code
<holstein> regardless.. you got what you got, khaaan1 , and it is what it is... you should know going in that nvidia isnt going to be open..
<holstein> if i could disable the nvidia part in the bios, i would just do that.. can you?
<holstein> khaaan1: http://askubuntu.com/questions/163740/nvidia-geforce-610m-driver-download-and-installation
<khaaan1> wait if i don't come back it means i'm in trouble
<holstein> khaaan1: i would do whatever the other folks with that hardware state works
<holstein> that was probably a black screen after trying that prime setting that is not for that hardware..
<khaaan1> not possible on the boot setup prime didn't cause any damage
<holstein> khaaan1: best bet is to disable, if possible, in the bios, the dual GPU, and use the intel only.. then, i would just read about what other folks are doing in ubuntu.. you can try #ubuntu, and other main ubuntu email lists, and maybe find more users with that hardware
<holstein> khaaan1: good luck.. o/
<khaaan1> thanks for your help holstein
<Quixx> I want to do a fresh install of 14.10 coming from 13.4, and I have a separate home partition. How do I go about keeping programs/settings?
<Quixx> Also pray tell why the default highlight is pinkish
<TheBigDeal> evening!
<TheBigDeal> How to upgrade to xubuntu Utopic Unicorn?
<TheBigDeal> from xubuntu 14.04
<xubuntu17w> Help!  I installed xubuntu w win7... both avail for about 2-3 minutes, then after reboot something went haywire and now I only get a ?grub? msg on boot... Ed
<xubuntu17w> My drive now shows (via TeskDisk 7.0-WIP) 4 Partitions; NTFS (eMachines Recovery stuff), Linux Swap, HPFS - NTFS (System Reserved), and Linux (the largest partition, probably where my Win7 NTFS probably resides)
<xubuntu17w> c
<xubuntu17w> Can someone help me...?  See two msgs above... Thks Ed
<jost> Hi... Who exactly changed the highlighting color in 14.10 to pink?
<jost> Why did that person do that?
<cfhowlett> jost, you did.  themes/appearance settings
<jost> no, I didn't... it just was that way after the update. It also is the default if I switch "custom highlight colors" to off...
<jost> but anyway, enabling the custom default colors has fixed it, thanks
<jost> s/default/highlight/
<ochosi> jost: the xubuntu team decided to do that
<martinw> Hello
<rodroma> Hi
<martinw> I installed 14.10
<martinw> Now my laptop won't boot
<martinw> It fails in the bios and hangs
<martinw> I cant choose to boot from alternative media
<martinw> I think something went wrong with the Uefi.
<martinw> But I have no idea how to go about fixing that
<martinw> Any suggestions?
<GridCube> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<GridCube> also check that grub didnt end up isntalled on the boot media if you used an usb
<Ryiel> Hey guys, has anyone encountered this language id specifier not provided by device, defaulting to english error message before ubuntu starts up? I have an acer c720 chromebook with xubuntu installed on it. I googled it but couldnt find a whole lot about it...
<Ryiel> I take it as no ideas :(
<brainwash> Ryiel: try to ask in #ubuntu
<Ryiel> cheers
<brainwash> but if you are not able to find useful information via google, then it won't be easy to figure out what might be wrong
<Ryiel> there was something about archlinux and c720
<Ryiel> but that didn't have any solution either. it's something about the USB cause it actually starts like: usb 1-4: language ...
<max_> Hello! Can you help me with Xubuntu?
<bekks> Depends on your actual question.
<TheBigDeal> hi
<TheBigDeal> What to do to restore the default xubuntu theming and wallpapers?
<TheBigDeal> i lost everything
<TheBigDeal> bekks, *
<max_> Well, my question is this. Can I find out (programmatically) which images file is being used for wallpaper now?
<TheBigDeal> max_, :)
<TheBigDeal> max_, what language?
<max_> umm... Through shell?
<max_> I meant through Shell as opposed to GUI.
<ali1234> yes
<bekks> max_: Whats the actual issue behind that question?
<TheBigDeal> max_, shell is not a programming language
<TheBigDeal> max_, you mean what command?
<max_> sure, shell isn't. Yeah, what command
<TheBigDeal> bekks, let me rephrase that for him, what command that returns the current wallpaper path
<max_> Thx, TheBigDeal, that's correct
<TheBigDeal> :D
<max_> almost: current wallpaper path (name of the file included+
<bekks> TheBigDeal: Let me rephrase it: "Whats the actual issue behind that question?" :)
<max_> )
<max_> bekks, I'm writing the response to that right now,,
<TheBigDeal> bekks, no actual issue he's looking for the command :)
<TheBigDeal> bekks, any ideas about how to restore my default theming and wallpapers ... ?
<max_> The actual issue is this. I have a set of images, which are actually pages from a book. I use those images as wallpapers (I want for the book to always be there at desktop). I want to be able to find out the name of the current image (= current page of the book) to be able via simple shell command (= keyboard shortcut) to change the wallpaper to the next image (= next page in the book). Understand?
<bekks> TheBigDeal: No, no idea. I suggest restoring your backup.
<TheBigDeal> bekks, no backups, i need to reinstall xfce4 i guss
<TheBigDeal> max_, that would work in mac defaults write com.apple.dock desktop-picture-show-debug-text -bool TRUE;killall Dock
<TheBigDeal> "defaults write com.apple.dock desktop-picture-show-debug-text -bool TRUE;killall Dock"
<max_> TheBigDeal, I have Xubuntu, not a Mac.
<max_> and that doesn't look like a shell command anyway
<ali1234> max_: you can get and set the wallpaper with xfconf-query
<max_> ali1234: that's true. I already use that command. What I need now is to a command which finds out the name of the wallpaper currently in use/
<max_> .
<ali1234> xfconf-query -c xfce4-desktop -p /backdrop/screen0/monitorDVI-D-0/workspace0/last-image
<ali1234> find current workspace : wmctrl -d | grep \* | cut -d \  -f 1
<max_> ali1234, it returns this:
<max_> /usr/share/xfce4/backdrops/xubuntu-wallpaper.png
<max_> which is false
<max_> Yeah, workspace is not a problem
<TheBigDeal> ali1234, have you any idea how can i fix my xubuntu theming?
<ali1234> i dunno, what's wrong with it?
<TheBigDeal> ali1234, a blue solid wallpaper
<TheBigDeal> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfdesktop4/+bug/1271871
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1271871 in xfdesktop "Desktop background solid color set to #7F0000 after restart despite being set to something else prior to restart" [Medium,Fix released]
<TheBigDeal> it is a bug
<ali1234> what version?
<TheBigDeal> 14.04
<TheBigDeal> but now i'm on 14.10
<TheBigDeal> is there a way to restore the default settings
<TheBigDeal> or to reinstall the program that handle themings
<max_> ali1234: are you, by any chance, still working on my question?
<TheBigDeal> this problem too https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfdesktop4/+bug/1347087
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1347087 in xfdesktop "Xubuntu Desktop Settings no wallpaper choices shown" [Medium,Incomplete]
<Celso>  /quit
#xubuntu 2014-11-09
<koell> I never thought xubuntu is so much slower than lubuntu.
<XF-er> koell, i agree.
<koell> XF-er: i like the style and the magenta colors :3 but moving around windows feels so much slower. i dont know if i can tweak something and get rid of effects
<XF-er> koell, oh sorry i must have misunderstood you. if you're saying xubuntu is much slower than lubuntu, that's not my experience.
<XF-er> koell, xubuntu doesn't really have much in terms of effects. it's window manager xfwm4 is really lightweight
<XF-er> koell, how old is your system?
<koell> XF-er: CPU~Dual core AMD Athlon 64 X2 4400+ (-MCP-) clocked at 1800 Mhz Kernel~3.16.0-23-generic x86_64 Up~13:39 Mem~917.8/1874.2MB HDD~330.1GB(79.5% used) Procs~183 Client~Shell inxi~2.1.28
<XF-er> that should be more than enough, even on my netbook (intel atom 1.6mhz with 1gig ram) xubuntu was pretty snappy
<koell> you may dont see a difference if you never used lubuntu :P
<XF-er> i noticed a slight difference in terms of RAM footprint, lubuntu was a tad lighter but as far as using it it was pretty similar
<XF-er> koell, i used lubuntu specifically for about a month, and have tried lxde on other distros as well.
<koell> for example, if i move a window around, it follows a few ms behind the mouse. thats what i mean with laggy. is this how it should behave?
<XF-er> koell, only when i've used xubuntu with an Nvidia card have i experienced that.
<XF-er> two of my systems are all intel and i have no lag at all. super snappy
<XF-er> koell, inxi -G?
<koell> maybe my system is just too old for xubuntu
<koell> XF-er: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8893071/
<XF-er> yeah not sure, i would think you system should handle xubuntu just fine.
<koell> i guess it is hard work for my gpu to handle 2 screens maybe
<XF-er> koell, you got dual monitors going huh? i had a number of issues setting up dual monitors with xfce before, it doesn't have the best support for that yet (xfce 4.12 should be better) but cursor latency was never a problem.
<XF-er> xubuntu is not the lightest xfce distro around, works fine for me though. Manjaro seemed a little faster all around but i prefer a debian based distro
<koell> img going to try it on a new pc, hope i get a better performance then..
<XF-er> if you're still shopping i've got all intel hardware and xubuntu runs like butter on my machines, i always upgrade RAM to 4gigs or 6gigs but it ran fine on 2gigs for most things.
<koell> XF-er: i just moved firefox across the screens, it lags at least half a second behind :D
<koell> not saying it is a big issues, but it feels just slow xD
<koell> XF-er: weird thing is, if i try to play music with gmusic it says i've to install gstreamer O_o i though xubuntu comes by default with the ability to play music
<koell> anyway i like the wallpapers :3
<mupcakes> .
<xubuntu16w> Just fresh installed xubuntu 14.10 on my desktop and I'm having quite a few issues. First off, it's seems as though the window manager is freezing. I'm not getting any errors, but I'm unable to move windows or click on anyhting besides what's inside of firefox atm.
<holstein> xubuntu16w: in that case, i would first just apply updates and try again.. if you cant in the GUI, you can switch to TTY, and use "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<holstein> !tty
<ubottu> To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<holstein> if that doesnt work, i would look into alternate, proprietary graphics drivers..
<xubuntu16w> did both through tty1 earlier and managed to install flrgfx too
<holstein> if that doesnt work, i personally will try different kernel versions via live CD's.. if the hardware doesnt promise linux support, then it can take a bit of trial and error to get acceptable performance.. or, maybe just compromise
<holstein> xubuntu16w: so, you are saying, you are completely up to date with upgrades, then? and have rebooted into the most recent kernel? and have installed a proprietary driver?
<holstein> you ran "sudo apt-get install fglrx fglrx-amdcccle" in the tty terminal?
<xubuntu16w> yup. i restarted xfwm just now and its working somewhat better
<xubuntu16w> just restarted it that is
<holstein> xubuntu16w: you shouldnt need to restart xfwm..
<holstein> xubuntu16w: regardless, i would start simple.. ram and hard drive test.. see if live CD's run on the hardware on not, and if so, what kernel and driver modules are running..
<xubuntu16w> how do I tell which ones I'm using?
<holstein> i use lspci -v or whatever GUI tool i want
<holstein> uname -a in a terminal will tell the kernel version http://askubuntu.com/questions/2884/how-can-i-determine-the-version-of-the-running-kernel
<holstein> lshw -c video as in http://askubuntu.com/questions/23238/how-can-i-find-what-video-driver-is-in-use-on-my-system
<xubuntu16w> dump from uname -a:
<xubuntu16w> Linux brandon-desktop 3.16.0-24-generic #32-Ubuntu SMP Tue Oct 28 13:07:32 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<holstein> xubuntu16w: im saying, i would run *many* live CD's, and do, when im learning about new hardware, and *if* any were supported well by the hardware, i would run those commands and take a note of what is working well with it
<holstein> xubuntu16w: it can be challenging, when you are not given linux support from the manufacturer
<xubuntu16w> ahhh, thanks. ill try other live cds then
<holstein> xubuntu16w: i would try 14.04, and even 12.04..
<Quixx> How can I tell if I'm using hardware acceleration for my desktop?
<Quixx> I've got an old GMA x3100 and I'm trying to run two monitors from it, sometimes it's alright and sometimes it's quite slow
<holstein> Quixx: whats "quite slow" ?
<Quixx> Switching between tabs in firefox is taking about a full second
<holstein> anyways, there are no alternative drivers, really.. no proprietary drivers to try
<holstein> could be *anything*, like flash, or just an old box
<holstein> !info glxgears
<ubottu> Package glxgears does not exist in utopic
<Quixx> with compositing on, it's slightly faster when it's off, but sometimes it'll work faster than both
<Quixx> I also don't have anything but 'normal' web pages open right now, no flash running
<holstein> !info mesa-utils
<ubottu> mesa-utils (source: mesa-demos): Miscellaneous Mesa GL utilities. In component universe, is extra. Version 8.2.0-1 (utopic), package size 28 kB, installed size 119 kB
<Quixx> I've got to run a VM on this as well and it just seems like sometimes xorg just eats more CPU than it should
<holstein> Quixx: i install mesa-utils and run glxgears.. but, 3d support doesnt = "happiness"
<Quixx> I don't need 3d support, just a desktop that doesn't lag
<holstein> Quixx: sure, i understand that.. im just saying, 3d support doesnt mean that you have the 'best' configuration for the lack of lag you seem to by saying you wish you had
<Quixx> So in that case do I need to get 3d support working or something else?
<holstein> like, if you test, and you *dont* have 3d support, or *do*, that really only means that.. just 3d support
<Quixx> Ok? I never mentioned 3d support, just drivers
<holstein> Quixx: you meantion hardware acceleration for the desktop
<holstein> Quixx: that *is* 3d driver support, correct/ that is what you are asking?
<Quixx> So wouldn't that be 2d? In windows I think it would be called '2d'
<holstein> i dont use windows
<Quixx> I don't know if there is different terminology for linucks
<Quixx> But traditionally 2d would be desktop applications
<Quixx> 3d would be 'games', or something that is rendering 3d.
<holstein> Quixx: regardless, you can use the tool i suggested to see if you have "hardware acceleration on the desktop". but, the answer to that doesnt mean you will get less lag
<holstein> Quixx: to address the lag, i would start at the beginning, and test hardware.. heat can really make machines slow down like that.. i would try live CD's to remove the current installed operating system from the euquation
<Quixx> What's the application that checks clock speed?
<holstein> i would try and *not* use firefox as a gauge.. since you can be using flash that is quite old there, and experiencing lag there
<Quixx> Since this is a laptop it might not be running the right clocks
<holstein> Quixx: what clock, friend? the cpu?
<Quixx> CPU
<Quixx> GPU is linked to the NB and junk
<Quixx> and CPU is what is getting pegged
<holstein> to the MB? the motherboard? like integrated GPU?
<Quixx> Also firefox is just an example, text input in xchat is also lagging just a bit
<Quixx> NB, northbridge
<Quixx> you know, back in the day when the memory controller wasn't on the CPU
<Quixx> intel would throw the IGP on there as well
<holstein> Quixx: i think you will want "lscpu" in the terminal.. http://askubuntu.com/questions/218567/any-way-to-check-the-clock-speed-of-my-processor
<Quixx> Yup it's running at 800mhz instead of 2500
<holstein> on older hardware like that, i would test the ram, and the hard drive.. and the the fans, and hardare as much as i can in the bios.. or with live CD's
<Quixx> Well, it was working fine before I updated xubuntu
<Quixx> I did a reinstall to go from 13.10 to 14.10
<holstein> Quixx: i would install 14.04, on that hardware, and *stay* on it..
<holstein> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Xubuntu will be supported for 3 years. The current LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04)
<Quixx> I need to find out why it's not running the CPU at full tilt... I believe I tried 14.10 on another laptop and didn't like it, but it was also very early in the release
<holstein> Quixx: 14.04*
<Quixx> This laptop might be old but it's not that low on power, when everything is working right.
<Quixx> yes 14.04
<holstein> Quixx: 14.04 is the LTS.. thats what i suggest you use
<holstein> Quixx: i didnt say, or imply that its low on power.. but, its not supporting the linux kernel you are using.. could be you will have much bettter luck right out of the box, with 14.04.. try it live, and see
<holstein> there are CPU scaling settings that can make you read 800.. there are settings in the bios..
<holstein> i *really* dont think that is the issue you are experiencing.. if this is a fresh install of stock xubuntu 14.10
<Quixx> CPU is ~40c, no problem there
<holstein> Quixx: cool.. enjoy the hunt.. im off. you can use #ubuntu since this is general hardware support, and not specific to xubuntu or xfce.. cheers!
<holstein> i say, the "easy way", try the 14.04 live iso.. if it works well, use that..
<Quixx> I just did two installs yesterday and I've got everything set up
<Quixx> I'm not doing another install without a fight
<slinkP> just reinstalled xubuntu 14.04  on a macbook, dual-boot w/ osx,  full-disk encryption on the xubuntu root partition... and booting puts me into busybox after i give the volume passphrase.  Any suggestions?
<slinkP> if i reboot with my usb install drive, i can mount the encrypted volume without trouble.
<xubuntu84w> hello??
<xubuntu39w> how to install xubuntu from the mirror downloads listed on the site . I tried to flash the iso image to a usb drive using universal usb installer but the uui says configuration file missing
<Bonsai|> Guys: http://xubuntu.org/news/laptop-users-fix-available-for-the-black-screen-on-unlock-bug/
<Bonsai|> = NOT FIXED
<Bonsai|> xubuntu/ubuntu teams keep reporting this issue as resolved but its not heh..
<Bonsai|> Fresh install,, doesn't matter.
<Bonsai|> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xubuntu-default-settings/+bug/1303736
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1303736 in xubuntu-default-settings (Ubuntu) "[SRU] Black screen after wakeup from suspending by closing the laptop lid" [High,Fix released]
<Bonsai|> People are still reporting this bug.
<brainwash> Bonsai|: what if the bug is actually fixed, but people just experience a similar bug?
<Bonsai|> brainwash, You tell me.
<brainwash> it at least easy to apply one of the several workarounds
<Bonsai|> I close my lid. I open it. Black screen. Only workaround that works is the xrandr --auto fix.
<brainwash> you open it and you don't see the unlock screen?
<brainwash> if this is the case, then it's a different bug
<Bonsai|> I talked to 2 other people having this problem. We are all on thinkpad x220's.
<brainwash> right, it seems to be a problem which is specific to thinpads
<brainwash> bug 1387413
<ubottu> bug 1387413 in xubuntu-default-settings (Ubuntu) "Black screen after wakeup from suspending by closing the laptop lid" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1387413
<brainwash> "This is on a Thinkpad x220."
<Bonsai|> This is one of the guys I was talking to about the issue. ubuntu devs were arguing with him that it is not a separate issue and didn't want thim to create that bug report.
<Bonsai|> :/
<Bonsai|> I don't know.
<brainwash> you could just stop using light-locker and install xscreensaver or some other screen locker
<Bonsai|> The problem is power manager not light locker
<Bonsai|> I believe*
<brainwash> the report is not filed against the power manager
<Bonsai|> Or,, that's where we left off, when we were troubleshooting it.
<Bonsai|> Some of the known issues include:
<Bonsai|> Xfce4 Power Manager does not restore screen power (1259339), see the release notes for details and workarounds
<brainwash> sadly not clue, personally I don't use the power manger, or light-locker, or a thinkpad :)
<Bonsai|> @ http://xubuntu.org/news/14-04-release/
<Bonsai|> Yea, this is a pain.
<Bonsai|> Annoying bug.
<xubuntu330> ciao
<Bonsai|> brainwash, I appreciate your input.
<brainwash> Bonsai|: I suggest that you add all your findings to the follow up report which I linked some minutes ago
 * Bonsai| sighs
<Bonsai|> I'd be a bit surprised if this is in fact a platform dependent bug, thinkpads are probably among the most used pc's  by dev's.
<Bonsai|> Yo no se
<brainwash> in this case I would guess that some of the thinkpad users should be able to debug this problem :)
<Hippie> Hey, I just installed xubuntu - it was working, then I installed updates and restarted but now my laptop screens just black
<Bonsai|> Lol ^
<brainwash> :D
<Bonsai|> Sorry.
<Hippie> nothing at all, not even bios stuff. just black
<brainwash> not even bios status messages?
<Hippie> nope
<Bonsai|> That's scary.
<brainwash> you can't even enter the bios config screen?
<Hippie> nope. black screen
<Hippie> :/
<brainwash> oh, the dark side
<Hippie> must be laptop
<brainwash> that sounds really odd
<brainwash> did you already ask google?
<Bonsai|> Hippie, Do you see a hint of backlight? That sounds like hardware failure if you can't even get to bios.
<Hippie> no backlight, but the power light shows on and i can hear the laptop is on
<Hippie> yeah I thought its hardware too
<Bonsai|> Hippie, An old hp I had, had that issue. Took it apart,, monitor ribbin cable was damaged and loose. I was able to "mend" the issue.
<Bonsai|> ribbon
<Bonsai|> even
<Hippie> i tried plugging in extetrnal screen, no luck
<Hippie> i think the ssd or RAM crashed
<Hippie> new chineses cheap laptop lol
<Bonsai|> 1st step in the International IT troubleshooting guide: Smack it with an open hand.
<Bonsai|> :)
<Bonsai|> You should get to the bios even without the drive.
<Hippie> ah true
<Hippie> ;'(
<Quixx> So xorg is using ~70% CPU when I'm idling on my desktop with a few inactive windows open
<Bonsai|> Hippie, If it's currently a paperweight and you can't return it, I'd pull it apart and check the monitors ribbon cable etc.
<Bonsai|> When you boot it,, and kit all the f keys does it beep or anything?
<Bonsai|> s/kit/hit/
<Quixx> [  1535.931] (EE) intel(0): Detected a hung GPU, disabling acceleration.
<Quixx> [  1535.931] (EE) intel(0): When reporting this, please include /sys/class/drm/card0/error and the full dmesg.
<Quixx> Uh
<Quixx> That sounds like a problem
<brainwash> Quixx: I recommend asking in #intel-gfx
<Quixx> Just joined there actually
<brainwash> great :)
<Hippie> Bonsai|: yeah I messaged the supplier, if i cant return then i will
<Hippie> no it doesnt make any sounds either :?
<Quixx> and it won't let me send
<ali1234> Quixx: register with nickserv
<Quixx> hate this register BS just to post
<Quixx> oh, and while I'm here, how do I change the threshold of where the cursor is in relation to window boarders in order to change the window size?
<Quixx> Like, right now it's one or two pixels and I have to be really accurate to get the resize window cursor
<brainwash> you cannot as of now, but you can use a theme with thicker borders
<brainwash> also http://xubuntu.org/news/window-resizing-in-xubuntu-and-xfce/
<parkerd> 14.10 is installed.  Somehow I have delected the printer configuration option from the desktop settings window.  Any ideas how to restore 14.10 to a default configuration so I can start over?
<wilfried> hello
<wilfried> after installing opensource driver (r600) performance is still low why?
<brainwash> wilfried: how to test the performance? or do you mean the overall desktop performance?
<brainwash> how do you
<wilfried> the desktop performance is fine, but everything flashplayer related is not good, like watching yt videos online
<wilfried> direct rendering = yes
<brainwash> are you sure that the flash player is being used to play videos on youtube?
<brainwash> it could be the html5 player instead
<brainwash> which is the new default player
<wilfried> it is on every site that uses flash player
<wilfried> chrome browser is also slow, cause it crashes with hardware acceleration on
<brainwash> in firefox, right? maybe you should give chrome/ium a try
<brainwash> that's bad
<wilfried> thats why im asking
<wilfried> never had this kind of problem with the opensource driver
<wilfried> *before
<brainwash> works fine here, it's even a low end system
<brainwash> you can try and ask in #radeon
<brainwash> wilfried: any reason why you had to install the radeon driver? it's usually installed and enabled by default
<wilfried> just installed a newer version
<wilfried> by adding ppa
<brainwash> I see
<brainwash> wilfried: http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/1wpavp/how_to_enable_vdpau_acceleration_for_accelerated/
<brainwash> worth a try
<wilfried> lol im already searching on that vdpau
<wilfried> nice thanks
<brainwash> :)
<wilfried> following this guide it is nearly acceptable so i will stay with this settings thanks again to bw and every reader ;)
<brainwash> awesome
<Airbander> Hi guys
<Airbander> if any one want change booting logo just get in /lib/plymouth/theme
<Airbander> themes*
<Airbander> Hi guys
<Airbander> how read image in terminal console
<Alexfrench> whatkind of image ? a jpeg
<Airbander> any type if that possible
<knome> Airbander, i still don't understand why you need to overcomplicate things by using terminal to open all apps
<Airbander> Knome you follow me very nice i love that
<Airbander> i'm new in linux i want understand the most possible of command line
<knome> Airbander, that's not the way to learn it though
<knome> Airbander, and launching apps from command line doesn't mean you know how to use the command line, you'll only learn the application names
<Airbander> ah
<Airbander> ok
<knome> Airbander, if you are new to linux, learn how to use the desktop first
<Airbander> i look over internet i didnt find something good just noob command to navigate
<knome> Airbander, i haven't seen you have any situation where you actually need the command line, you have just been complicating things for yourself
<Airbander> because i didnt find some one who teatche me
<Airbander> every one send me a linke
<Airbander>  link *
<Airbander> and read it lol
<knome> Airbander, but that's not how you learn.
<Airbander> do you have any advice ?
<knome> Airbander, use the desktop, don't try to learn the command line
<Airbander> ok desktop
<knome> Airbander, if you want to open an image, navigate to the directory with the images in the graphical user interface and open it with double-clicking
<Airbander> what is the special about it ?
<elfy> and when you NEED the command line - learn what you need rather than trying to learn all
<knome> Airbander, it's easier to use than desktop
<Airbander> Hi elfy
<knome> err, than command line..
<Airbander> do you know i was windows user
<Airbander> i know exactly how desktop work :D
<Airbander> wait a s plz
<elfy> you know exactly how windows works - and you didn't immediately know that one either ;)
<knome> Airbander, but you don't learn by asking "how do i do this" and then somebody telling you the exact command to do that... you'll just memorize command to do specific things, not learn things
<Airbander> elfy i know how open images lol
<Airbander> you have right knomw
<Airbander> knome
<Airbander> how do you think i'm talking to you in xchat ?
<knome> Airbander, i understand the command line and know how to open images from the command line - but i open them from the GUI because it's easier to do that and doesn't overcomplicate things.
<Airbander> omg elfy go to your donjon
<Airbander> yes knome
<Airbander> i know thunar
<Airbander> why i asked this question
<knome> Airbander, so please understand that we do not specifically want to "teach" people complicated ways to do things
<knome> no, it makes no sense.
<Airbander> ok i understand
<Airbander> if you are runing a server there is no interface
<knome> Airbander, but you're not; you're running xubuntu
<Airbander> how you will open a image ?
<Airbander> lol
<knome> and if you are running a server, you don't open images in a GUI.
<knome> Airbander, and please do not tell anybody to go anywhere, that's an unwanted attitude here
<Airbander> ok i have serious question
<Airbander> ok i'm sorry
<Airbander> how upgrade my graphic's cart ?
<Airbander> when i start flash game they lag for me but in windows they dont
<Airbander> can solve this one ? plz
<knome> it would help if you started telling which graphics card you are using
<Airbander> ok wait
<Airbander> plz
<knome> yes, but please do not use enter as punctuation, we can read longer lines too..
<Airbander> sorry about that
<Airbander> i didnt know how to get the full name
<Airbander> VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller
<Airbander> i hope this help
<Airbander> i used software & updates for additional drivers : No additional drivers available
<Airbander> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
<Airbander> 	Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device fd30
<Airbander> 	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 44
<Airbander> 	Memory at d0000000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4M]
<Airbander> 	Memory at c0000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]
<Airbander> 	I/O ports at 8050 [size=8]
<Airbander> 	Expansion ROM at <unassigned> [disabled]
<Airbander> 	Capabilities: [90] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-
<Airbander> 	Capabilities: [d0] Power Management version 2
<Airbander> 	Capabilities: [a4] PCI Advanced Features
<Airbander> 	Kernel driver in use: i915
<Airbander> this is it
<Airbander> can this help ? and sorry for waisting your time
<knome> !pastebin | Airbander
<ubottu> Airbander: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<knome> Airbander, for the future...
<Airbander> sorry ubottu
<Airbander> i didnt know that
<knome> that's ok; now you do
<Airbander> yep
<Airbander> knome ?
<Airbander> any help plz
<Airbander> brb.
<knome> Airbander, i have other things to do now; you can wait for the answer or look for the answer somewhere else while you wait
<Airbander> ok
<Airbander> take your time and good luck
<knome> if somebody knows how to help you, they most likely will
<Airbander> for what you are doing
<Airbander> yep i know they always do
<knome> (and don't necessarily wait/expect that it's me who eventually will help you)
<Airbander> ya ya
<holstein> Airbander: to "upgrade your graphics card" you have to replace the hardware
<Airbander> don't worry
<Airbander> holstein sorry you want me to change it ?
<holstein> Airbander: i would try the most current version of flash for linux, which is only made available to the chrome browser, and can be used with chrome or chromium only
<holstein> Airbander: i dont want anything for you, friend.. if you want to upgrade your grahpics card, you do that by replacing the device
<Airbander> ok ok
<Airbander> thanks
<holstein> Airbander: you cant upgrade/improve the device with software in *any* operating system
<Airbander> problem solved
<holstein> Airbander: are you using the most recent flash in linux provided to chrome?
<Airbander> yes
<holstein> http://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/
<Airbander> what is the best graphic cart for linux ?
<holstein> Airbander: "best" is always a matter of opinion and use case
<Airbander> forget about games
<holstein> Airbander: the "best" would be to purchase with linux support in mind.. by asking the vendors if they support linux
<Airbander> ok
<holstein> Airbander: linux and ubuntu/xubuntu are all open, so anyone can easily and freely support it
<knome> intel works well with linux usually nvidia isn't bad either, but you might need to use closed source drivers with them
<holstein> Airbander: system76 for example is a great reseller in that regard.. selling systems made with linux support in mind, and guarnateed.. and included
<Airbander> thanks guys for the help i hope one day come like you mastering linux
<Airbander> ok
<holstein> Airbander: i never said, nor implied that i have mastered linux, in any way
<Airbander> i know you didnt say it
<holstein> Airbander: cool.. no need to put words in my mouth, then.. how else can i assist you?
<Airbander> lol
<Airbander> for now nothing thanks
<Airbander> thanks alot
<Airbander> i'm hungry i need to go eat, but i will back.
<Airbander> Brb
<andrej_>  Trying to install(reinstall) msttcorefonts with Synaptic and in Terminal. But install not work Say:  Download Error  Sourceforge
<TheBigDeal> Hello
<TheBigDeal> how can i assign a shortcut to change the language in 14.10?
<koell> XF-er: i tried on my laptop today and everything is fast :)
<koell> I just hate, how freakin hard it is in xubuntu to change the window decoration. :(
<knome> koell, please watch your language, this is a family friendly channel
<knome> koell, also, have you read the documentation? it guides you through the exact steps you need to do that..
<koell> knome: sorry, but i dont find any application preinstalled which can change the gtk theme or whatever it is called
<knome> koell, have you looked in the documentation+
<Unit193> Settings Manager => Window Manager...
<koell> Unit193: the first entry is the default theme?
#xubuntu 2015-11-02
<andystar> I have some questions about Xubuntu, but I don't think there are enough people in here to answer my question.
<andystar> Most people will be idle.
<andystar> @mark
<wiredfool1> is there a way to tile/snap windows to 1/3 width in xubuntu 14.04?  I've got the half working, but I'd rather have narrower windows on the big screen.
<bodom> Hi there! In lightdm, what's the difference between "xfce" and "xubuntu-session"?
<cfhowlett> bodom, strictly speaking xfce is the desktop environment.  xubuntu-session = xfce + xubuntu apps
<bodom> cfhowlett: but when i start xfce i have xubuntu apps anyway
<cfhowlett> bodom, because you have xubuntu.
<bodom> cfhowlett: so there is no difference?
<cfhowlett> bodom, if you installed xfce4 on ubuntu that would *not* be xubuntu because no xubuntu apps.
<bodom> cfhowlett: thank you
<cfhowlett> bodom, happy2help!
<krytarik> bodom: I think this explains it pretty well: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2105703&p=12459424#post12459424
<bodom> krytarik: thank you, it's very clear now
#xubuntu 2015-11-03
<Orioa>  /buffer merge
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Orioa, what is that about?
<Orioa> tryin to get all my buffers to well disappear
<Orioa> i have a list but i did a one time have it set to only show one then when i go to it i can change buffers
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Orioa: It didn't go through as a cmd... there was a space or something before /
<Orioa> ahh
<Orioa> still did n't work
<Unit193> Orioa: /clear
<Unit193> Unless I misunderstand the question.  That'll make all the text disappear.
<Orioa> nah thats not what i am tryin to do
<Unit193> JohnnyComeL8ly: Orioa Would appear to be learning weechat, he's typo'd a few times though. :P
<Unit193> Orioa: FWIW, at some point you may want to register with NickServ and setup SASL.
<Orioa> i had to were it didn't show a list of buffers
<Orioa> i am registered with nickserv
<Unit193> NickServ(NickServ@services.): Orioa is not registered.
<Orioa> hmm
<Orioa> it was
<Orioa> what command would i use to register it
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Unit193: weechat doesn't look like it is as good as just using HexChat.
<Unit193> Orioa: /msg nickserv help register  You'll need to set an email and password.
<Unit193> JohnnyComeL8ly: It's all preference, I use Irssi.
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Definitely, preference is key here. :-)
<Orioa> ok it is registered now
<Orioa> i love irssi
<Orioa> i'm thinking i may return to it
<gzoo> Hi. I don't know why, but I feel like disabling clicking on Desktop while having shift pressed down opening the application menu.
<gzoo> Googled just a bit but couldn't find it
<xubuntu20w> I have a problem with 15.10
<xubuntu20w> the screen flickers and makes all the gui on screen become mumbled what could be the course even after ensuring that i have all drivers properly updated
<totus> hello
<totus> I have a cdrom-drive broken
<totus> and maybe unbootable-usb bios
<totus> anyone can tell me which one is the Wubi?
<well_laid_lawn> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi was a way to install Ubuntu from within Windows, but it is no longer supported in recent versions of Ubuntu and was never well maintained even for Ubuntu 12.04. Do not use Wubi. See !install for other options for installing Ubuntu.
<well_laid_lawn> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<totus> ok
<totus> I saw grub2win
<totus> but that mad of hal.dll!!!
<totus> is there
<well_laid_lawn> you could use a virtual machine
<totus> to slow here
<totus> so the latest is ubu 11
<totus> with wubi
<well_laid_lawn> and that's not supported anymore
<totus> I ask if there is lubuntu with ....
<well_laid_lawn> too old
<totus> I must keep win  because of wifi
<totus> something already worked by old-releases
<well_laid_lawn> all versions of ubuntu are the same ecept for the graphics environment
<totus> but cant install permanently
<totus> and squashfs became root.filesystem
<totus> so tried to do > dd if=/dev/loop0 of=/dev/sda5
<totus> doesnt work
<totus> is it possible with ddrescue or gddrescue?
<well_laid_lawn> maybe
<well_laid_lawn> ymmv
<totus> anyway I understand the why of this dismission of Wubi
<totus> there is no way to readdress the iso from the web!
<Name141> Does 15.10 have any brand spanking new something something that is worth messing with vs LTS?
<sim642> Is it possible to have xubuntu automatically create a wifi hotspot when it logs in?
<sim642> I need this for headless operation
<knob> sim642, I would go with "ubuntu", as you will get more results in google.  If Ubuntu can do it, I would bet that Xubuntu can.
<sim642> knob, I know that, but doesn't xubuntu have something different regarding how the network thing works or do they use all the same?
<knome> sim642, no, in that regard you will find very little difference
<melwyn> hi. i am running xubuntu (xfce) on my ativ book with the resolution 1920x1080 (native: 3200x1600) and try to check once in a while if there is a better hidpi support on other distros/DEs or a new xfce nowadays. but i always stumble upon apps that won't scale well (e.g. rdp connect to a windows host). most of the time i dump the new OS after a few days/hours and get back to xfce with the "fake" resolution. what are your experiences wi
<melwyn> * or settings would you recommend
<knome> melwyn, try the Greybird-hdpi and -xhdpi themes
<melwyn> knome: cheers. i will give it a try
<xubuntu924> Hello, do you know how to make backup of xubuntu settings before ill try to install my nvidia optimus drivers?
<JohnnyComeL8ly> http://askubuntu.com/questions/9135/how-to-backup-settings-and-list-of-installed-packages
<JohnnyComeL8ly> That should be helpful.
<xubuntu924> thanks ;D
<JohnnyComeL8ly> You are welcome.
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Does anybody know if Wayland is on the roadmap for Xubuntu?
<flocculant> it isn't at the moment
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Ok.
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Thanks for the answer.
<flocculant> welcome
<flocculant> JohnnyComeL8ly: that said people in the xubuntu team might be looking personally
<flocculant> but it's not being looked at currently - which means not for 16.04
 * m3n3chm0 nasZ
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Ok, I was just curious because it seemed like the libs that Xubuntu depends on, Clutter being one of them (correct me if I'm wrong), supports Wayland compositing.
<flocculant> :)
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Btw, this is where I saw that....
<JohnnyComeL8ly> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clutter_%28software%29#Supported_platforms
<mozmck> Is there a utility in xubuntu to make bootable usb thumbdrives from an ISO?
<flocculant> I install and use gnome-disk-utility
<JohnnyComeL8ly> I don't see one, but I use easy to boot.
<JohnnyComeL8ly> http://www.easy2boot.com/make-an-easy2boot-usb-drive/make-using-linux/
<JohnnyComeL8ly> I like it a lot.
<JohnnyComeL8ly> It is really easy to use.
<mozmck> I normally run linux mint, and they make things like this trivial and built in.  Right click any ISO and there is a menu option to "Make bootable usb stick".
<JohnnyComeL8ly> mozmck: Well, sorry you've got this issue.
<JohnnyComeL8ly> But, I can confirm how easy it is to use E2B.
<JohnnyComeL8ly> You see, I'm not a terminal guru, but they have it documented very well.
<mozmck> JohnnyComeL8ly: well, the link you sent doesn't look like it's even relevant?  I want to put the Xubuntu ISO on a thumbdrive so that it is bootable.
<mozmck> In Linux Mint it is absolutely trivial, and I remember there being a very easy program in ubuntu years ago as well.  Just pick an ISO and then pick the USB drive to put it on.
<JohnnyComeL8ly> It is relevant... you set up the drive, and then all you have to do is drop the ISOs on there.
<flocculant> mozmck: ubuntu start disk creator - which has some problems atm - so I use gnome-disk-utility to do it
<flocculant> use it to restore the iso image to the usb
<JohnnyComeL8ly> This way you can have many ISOs on one drive and you don't have to use "multiboot" or YUMI
<mozmck> JohnnyComeL8ly: ok, that is not clear in that link.  Thanks.  I did just find Unetbootin and usb-creator.
<mozmck> All I want is a thumb drive people can boot from directly and install xubuntu
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Well, this isn' t that.... ;-)
<mozmck> Looks like gnome-disk-utility may be the easiest - thanks flocculant
<flocculant> mozmck: there are fixes planned for usb creator - temporary removal of the persistence option - which seems to be causing problems for many
<mozmck> I see.  Maybe you just just import Mintstick :-)
<flocculant> mozmck: and the disk utility basically uses dd to do the thing afaik
<JohnnyComeL8ly> I'm thinking you're right, flocculant.
#xubuntu 2015-11-04
<ni291187> test
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Pass
<ewet> hi, are there any plans to integrate the Application Finder into Whisker?
<flocculant> ewet: not that I know of
<flocculant> I assume you mean for launching things
<ewet> yes
<flocculant> the one thing I often run app finder for was root thunar - just made a new menu item for it
<Name141> How long does the LTS have before 16?
<well_laid_lawn> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Xubuntu will be supported for 3 years. The current LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04)
<Name141> indeed
<Name141> It seems 15 was a little more responsive on boot/shutdown
<Name141> than LTS
<Name141> But, since I like to be left alone.. I'm staying LTS
<Name141> Nothing else seemed different enough
<sim642> Abiword and Gnumeric were removed in 15.10, right?
<krytarik> sim642: Not installed by default, yep.
<sim642> right, I have a friend who supposedly installed 15.10 and had them not libreoffice
<krytarik> Hah.
<knob> Good morning everyone =)
<krytarik> knob: Hey there.
<knob> How's it going krytarik ?
<krytarik> knob: Quite nice, but we have -offtopic too. :)
<knob> Super.  I'll head over there. =)
<krytarik> \o/
<behalebabo> I've freshly installed Xbuntu 15.10 and after that installed dolphin and kate, but I don't have any folder or file icons in dolphin or the menus in both.
<JohnnyComeL8ly> behalebabo, you don't have an icon pack, most likely.
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Probably need the "oxygen" one.
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Or, configure the programs to take "humanity" or whatever else is already there.
<behalebabo> I have oxygen-icon-theme installed
<JohnnyComeL8ly> You do have folders in ~ don't you?
<behalebabo> yes
<JohnnyComeL8ly> I don't have either installed... try looking at the preferences though.
<JohnnyComeL8ly> See if there's a setting or a few that need to be tweaked.  Remember, this isn't what most ppl will install, so maybe an additional package with settings that they depend upon is missing. (Just a thought).
<knome> otoh, apps should probably depend on themes if they need them (or at least recommend them if they have no icons without them)
<knome> but that's not really something xubuntu can do for dolphin/kate
<behalebabo> I noticed this in the output of kwrite: 'QXcbWindow: Unhandled client message: "_GTK_LOAD_ICONTHEMES"'
<knome> behalebabo, the package qt4-qtconfig might help
<JohnnyComeL8ly> behalebabo, is Thunar or Mousepad not good enough?
<JohnnyComeL8ly> behalebabo, is Thunar or Mousepad not good enough?
<JohnnyComeL8ly> I find they work quite well.
<behalebabo> I can always fall back to other programs, but I like Kate, and use Kdevelop too.
<knome> behalebabo, just realize that you are then using two toolkits, which will slow down the system
<behalebabo> kdevelop doesn't appear to have the problem though
<knome> but of course if you are using qt anyway... then it doesn't matter that much
<knome> or "at all" really
<JohnnyComeL8ly> behalebabo, you should look into using something like LxQt.
<behalebabo> I have done this in 15.04 and 12.10, only after upgrading to 15.10 from 15.04 did it stop working.
<JohnnyComeL8ly> I see.
<behalebabo> Ah, I found the answer: XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP=KDE
<behalebabo> Thanks for your help
<knome> there are likely problematic issues with that, but however you like...
<knome> i mean obviously you can only select one.
<JohnnyComeL8ly> knome: I assume you do some blending of KDE and Gnome yourself by your name.
<knome> JohnnyComeL8ly, nope.
<JohnnyComeL8ly> What does that name come from?
<knome> something completely different, which is not really topic for this channel :)
<JohnnyComeL8ly> K.
<xNear> Hello, I have problem with xUbuntu.
<xNear> http://askubuntu.com/questions/693181/no-mouse-pointer-at-second-monitor-xubuntu-lts-14-04-3-xfce-4-10-newest-f
<xNear> Any person wants to help me?
<xNear> Help needed... http://askubuntu.com/questions/693181/no-mouse-pointer-at-second-monitor-xubuntu-lts-14-04-3-xfce-4-10-newest-f
<knome> xNear, not a solution, but you could make sure that file is removed on every boot...
 * m3n3chm0 nasZ
<knome> m3n3chm0, yes?
<m3n3chm0> night¡¡
<knome> m3n3chm0, if you don't have a question, please don't repeat it on this channel as it will mean many people will need to check out the channel activity - this channel is for support, not chat
<deshipu> hi guys
<deshipu> can anyone tell me how to prevent lightdm or whatever script it runs from completely deleting my xorg.conf and replacing it with a broken one?
<deshipu> in the newest xubuntu
<deshipu> brilliant idea, by the way
<knome> great attitude, by the way
<deshipu> I'm not saying it's yours
<knome> you are implying it's a "decision"/idea
<knome> you know better...
<deshipu> yeah, it just "happened"
<deshipu> someone had a bug to fix, and fixed it that way
<knome> regressions can happen
<deshipu> and someone else accepted the patch
<knome> and deshipu didn't help us test the ISO :(
<deshipu> or are you sayying that the file is getting replaced with a badly autogenerated one by accident?
<knome> no. i'm saying that bugs aren't introduced on purpose.
<deshipu> sure, I bet it looked like a great idea, I'm sure of that
<deshipu> let's completely ignore user data and do our own thing, we know better
<deshipu> but I'm not going to discuss the *buntu development practices
<flocculant> deshipu: you appear to know what's wrong - so the way to deal with it is propose the fix - not here of course - we don't have any control over lightdm
<deshipu> I'm just wondering if anybody in here hada similar problem or has any pointers as to which script may actually be doing that
<deshipu> flocculant: I know what is wrong, there is just 1000 places where they might have hidden that
<flocculant> doesn't read like that - just reads like a sarcastic whine
<deshipu> flocculant: that may be caused by my agitated state of mind
<deshipu> sorry for that
<knome> deshipu, let me assure you - i haven't heard of any change that would touch xorg.conf
<knome> deshipu, and i also haven't heard anybody report this issue before...
 * flocculant neither
<deshipu> well, it is happening, and I'm pretty sure I didn't add such a thing
<flocculant> there was bug 1310489
<ubottu> bug 1310489 in Linux Mint "xorg.conf overwritten by booting system" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1310489
<deshipu> sorry, nop browser without X
<flocculant> then write it down and look another time
<vidplace7> Anyone know what became of https://launchpad.net/xfce4-keyboard-overlay ?
<vidplace7> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/Roadmap/Specifications/Quantal/KeyboardShortcutsOverlay
<xNear> knome: I know, but...
<Unit193> It was put on hold for now, think the idea was to use Vala as it'd be snappier to pop up.  I could be wrong of course.
<xNear> This file deletes too monitor configurations. It would force me to configure every time monitor settings... Its weird.
<vidplace7> Unit193: Anything ever pop up for a Vala version/
<vidplace7> ?
<deshipu> ok, if anybody has a similar problem, disabling gpu-manager in the configuration doesn't work, you have to actually delete the executable
<Unit193> vidplace7: No, other projects like mugshot, catfish, gtk-theme-config took precedence, wasn't clear there was a real need for the overlay.
<vidplace7> Unit193: I'm working on a project that's effectively a specialized version of Xubuntu with tweaks to run very well on ChromeBooks.
<vidplace7> We rewrite a ton of shortcut keys because the function buttons are media keys instead
<vidplace7> So we wanted to fork it and modify it, if it existed ;)
<Unit193> vidplace7: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/xubuntu-x-development
<vidplace7> Oh cool, so there's a posibility it'll be implemented in the next 6 months :)
<vidplace7> Not bad
<Unit193> vidplace7: Slight.
<vidplace7> lol, just a low priority enhancement, aye
<ronin> what are sysadmins usually using for monitoring commands users run?
<soreau> If autologin is enabled, what's the 'best' way to get rid of the keyring popup when auto-connecting to wifi?
<xubuntu15d> hi
<knome> hello
<Walliski> o.O
<knome> Walliski, hello?
<Walliski> Hi :P
<Walliski> Nice discussion with mr. xubuntu15d :P
<knome> that happens, sometimes people are lonely.
<Unit193> Hiiii knome.
<knome> or are reading the documentation, join the channel to ask something but find the answer in the documentation
<Walliski> Yeah
<knome> oh no, no that Unit193 stalker again
<genii> Heh
<Walliski> I would feel guilty about the stalking part
<Walliski> I got superliked onm tinder by a real cute girl
<knome> that's the purpose of me saying that >:)
<Walliski> Showed it to my friend
<Walliski> He swiped left
<knome> ok, now let's move onto #xubuntu-offtopic ...
<Walliski> :D
#xubuntu 2015-11-05
<xubuntu57i> hi
<bisby> I have a Samsung Series 7 Chronos, in Ubuntu 15.04, brightness worked no questions asked out of the box. In xubuntu 15.10, I see the slider move and the values in /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/{brightness,max_brightness,actual_brightness} all change. Ive done several grub cmdline tweaks. Nothing seems to work. Is there any issues with laptop brightness in 15.10?
<xubuntu01w> hello
<administrator> hello?
<Guest67171> can someone help me please. Im new to linux/ubuntu
<Guest67171> im having issues with graphics
<Spass_> hi, I have problem with copy&paste (by key shortcuts) in Thunar in 15.10, is this a known issue?
<Spass_> cut&paste to be exact
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Spass_: does this look like what you're experiencing?
<JohnnyComeL8ly> https://bugzilla.xfce.org/show_bug.cgi?id=11450#c108
<ubottu> bugzilla.xfce.org bug 11450 in core "Thunar 1.64, 1.65, & 1.66 crash when moving files" [Critical,Resolved: fixed]
<Spass_> yes similar, but I get something like this http://pastebin.com/GCUz2dsW
<Spass_> now I use Thunar 1.6.10, on xubuntu 15.04 I did't have this problem
<JohnnyComeL8ly> I'm using the same version, let me try to replicate this issue.
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Spass_, I just copied, using ^C and ^V, a 227 byte Minetest debug.txt
<JohnnyComeL8ly> What size of file are you using?
<Spass_> I think it crashes mostly when Cut
<Spass_> when using keyboard shortcuts
<Spass_> file is about 200kB
<Spass_> it's a PDF with thumbnail
<Spass_> sometimes it works ok, but it crashes very often
<Spass_> and although it crashes, the file is moved correctly
<JohnnyComeL8ly> I just did a cut (GUI) and paste (keyboard)
<Spass_> on freshly opened window try cut (keyboard) and paste (keyboard)
<Spass_> it almost always crashes in my case
<JohnnyComeL8ly> What is the shortcut for cut?
<Spass_> ctrl+x
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Thx.
<JohnnyComeL8ly> No crashes.
<JohnnyComeL8ly> I have a 226.4 kB png
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Close enough, I'm thinking.
<Spass_> it must be something specific to my configuration then
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Did you do a fresh install of Xubuntu 15.10 ?
<Spass_> well, I can live with that :)
<Spass_> nope, I've upgraded from 15.04
<JohnnyComeL8ly> VannessaE on #minetest was telling me she had issues when she upgraded.
<JohnnyComeL8ly> I've not noticed any issues, but it is just a point for consideration.
<Spass_> I'm thinking about fresh install, because I sterted with Ubuntu, then I installed Xubuntu desktop, then upgraded to 15.10, so...
<Spass_> *started
<Spass_> it's a mess under the hood I think :/
<Spass_> ok, I'll keep an eye on this problem, maybe I will learn something new. With fresh install I'll wait till new LTS
<Spass_> thanks for help and testing Johnny
<JohnnyComeL8ly> You are welcome.  Goodnight. :-)
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Yeah, a mess is what I'm thinking you have.
<Spass_> sad but true :)
<Multivac3> anybody out there?
<flocculant> !ask | Multivac3
<ubottu> Multivac3: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Multivac3> anybody had problems with the AMD Radeon drivers in xfce
<knome> Multivac3, just describe your own problem...
<Multivac3> seems after installing the oem drivers they fall over on reboot
<w30> How do you get xrdp (graphic login) working for rdesktop? remote desktop.
<w30> all the icons are in /usr/share/xrdp but no avail. xrdp is inabled as a service, what else needs to be done?
<Walliski> What is the problem?
<JohnnyComeL8ly> w30: ^^
<w30> Walliski, I don't get the xrdp login gui in rdesktop with xrdp installed
<JohnnyComeL8ly> I only tried once to do all that stuff... I didn't succeed.
<w30> a gui box with password and user name places
<w30> there is a couple of utube videos that shows it working but not how...
<JohnnyComeL8ly> But, that's where I failed.... You have to suck and suck and suck until you suck-a-seed (succeed).
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Yeah, those people aren't very helpful.
<JohnnyComeL8ly> I got that from a farmer (Joel Salatin), who got it from his dad.
<JohnnyComeL8ly> that=saying
<w30> yeah, vaccuum cleaners suck also  but they are supposed to
<JohnnyComeL8ly> lol
<JohnnyComeL8ly> We aren't supposed to when configuring programs - gotcha.
<JohnnyComeL8ly> ;-)
<JohnnyComeL8ly> I think it happens to everyone a few times (a week maybe?) depending on how treacherous the digital slope of accomplishment is.
<w30> a billion lines of code can't all be right.
<w30> gotta have a few turds laying around.
<JohnnyComeL8ly> rofl
<w30> any way; I hope someone fixes it.
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Idk what exactly you are experiencing, so theirs an even slimmer chance that a dev (who hasn't time for vague issues) to fix *it*.
<JohnnyComeL8ly> (You haven't really given much to work with.)
<w30> xrdp is supposed to launch a window inside the rdesktop window to graphically present a user and password type in box to send rdesktop to the correct computer. rdesktop itself accepts -u <user> and -p <password> flags on the command line invokation.
<w30> rdesktop works as advertised, it's the xrdp that does not appear in the remote desktop box if you don't put in the flags.
<w30> http://imgur.com/33pnTAG
<w30> it's the grey box that needs to appear if xrdp daemon is running. (I think)
<w30> the picture is a utube user, not me.
<JohnnyComeL8ly> w30, I was gonna say, looks like it is working, but then I read further.  I don't know much about that.  You should see if there is a remote desktop focused channel, or go to #xrdp on freenode (same network)
<JohnnyComeL8ly> w30: Dude, join #xrdp
<JohnnyComeL8ly> I can't help you more than that.
<Baromor> Hello :) I'd need some help if possible
<Baromor> I wanted to try out Linux out of curiosity (always been a Windows user) so I booted Xubuntu on a virtual disk drive. Is it normal I only have one screen resolution available? When I tpe Xrandr it only shows "
<Baromor> "xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default Screen 0: minimum 640 x 480, current 640 x 480, maximum 640 x 480"
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Baromor: I'm not sure but it sounds like you're using a VM, is that right?
<xubuntu94d> hi
<xubuntu94d> is this telepathy chat ?
<flocculant> !ask | xubuntu94d
<ubottu> xubuntu94d: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<xubuntu94d> how do  I tell which xubuntu is on my computer?
<flocculant> lsb_release -r in a terminal, help from the menu will tell you what help files you have - that should tell you too
<xubuntu94d> thank you
<xubuntu94d> ok it says  15;10,  is that the most recent  xubuntu  ?
<krytarik> !15.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 15.10 (Wily Werewolf) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.10 - Read the release notes at http://ubottu.com/y/wily
<xubuntu94d> thanks again and have a great day
<knob> Hey guys.  I want to add an internal hdd to my machine.  I am using full-disk encryption on the main hdd.  Can somebody provide some direction as to how to add a full-disk encrypted hdd?
<kozukumi> hello, i have an issue with wifi not working after resuming from suspend (15.10). a copy of journalctl is here http://pastebin.com/2Ndc3W70
<knob> Hello again... referencing the above question (full disk-encryption for an additional hdd).  Is it possible to enter the key at system startup?
<JohnnyComeL8ly> kozukumi: it looks like you might have turned off your WiFi through a switch on the side of your PC... maybe check  rfkill list wifi  for whether or not it is blocked.  Soft block is software blocking, and hard block is a physical switch you can toggle.
<knob> Like the current OS' full disk-encryption setup?
<JohnnyComeL8ly> knob, I haven't done anythink like that.
<knob> JohnnyComeL8ly, thanks.  I ask because on the inital Xubuntu setup, I did full-disk encrpt.  And all is good.  Yet now I want to add an internal hdd to the machine, yet have it encrypted.  Not sure how to go about it.
<JohnnyComeL8ly> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FullDiskEncryptionHowto
<JohnnyComeL8ly> knob, that might help.
<knob> On my way... thanks JohnnyComeL8ly !
<JohnnyComeL8ly> You might have to change it a bit. You're welcome!
<kozukumi> why do i not have permission to delete items in menulibre?
<kozukumi> i cant find a way to edit the menu to my liking??
<kozukumi> i cant for the life of me work out how to edit the damn application menu :(
<flocculant> was just looking at that kozukumi
<kozukumi> im so confused lol
<flocculant> not going to be able to answer why you can't delete items - at least you can delete ones you created, just not others
<kozukumi> yup
<flocculant> mmm
<flocculant> it won't run as root - it does appear to let you delete items IF you move them first
<flocculant> nope
<kozukumi> a bug?
<flocculant> perhaps so - report it ubuntu-bug menulibre and link me it
<kozukumi> ubuntu-bug?
<kozukumi> a site?
<flocculant> sorry - run that in a terminal, it collects what's needed then starts launchpad in browser
<flocculant> then once it has finished processing things - you can fill in details
<kozukumi> ok doing it
<kozukumi> processing on the website
<kozukumi> flocculant, sent you a dm
<flocculant> yep - not a problem linking bug numbers in here :)
<flocculant> ok - added a couple of tags and confirmed it
<flocculant> and a comment
<flocculant> kozukumi: thanks for reporting it :)
<kozukumi> thanks for helping me :)
<kozukumi> i am LOVING xubuntu btw
<flocculant> \o/
<krytarik> kozukumi, flocculant: This? - https://forum.xfce.org/viewtopic.php?pid=33094#p33094
<flocculant> krytarik: I know you can hide things :)
<flocculant> kozukumi might not - and I might have been a bit literal in answering ;)
<kozukumi> yeah it just seems so buggy. i have sublime text installed and it is in the development group but i want to move it to office, which i have done, but it doesnt change groups??
<kozukumi> but it DOES change the application menu in the right click on desktop menu
<kozukumi> ???
<flocculant> kozukumi: go to the entry for sublime in dev group - in the bottom right pane - select dev and then remove with the - button
<kozukumi> i did that, it comes back when i press save
<kozukumi> lol
<flocculant> then with the + button- double click on the new Select a category > select office >office then save
<kozukumi> did that, doesnt appear
<kozukumi> i will try logging out and in and see if that does anything
<knome> kozukumi, see the bug, i commented there, unaware that you were talking about it here
<knome> if you can answer those questions, it might help with debugging
<flocculant> I just moved geany out of dev into system - out of system into dev - and it moved every time
<flocculant> bah - gone ...
<knome> kozukumi, see the bug, i commented there, unaware that you were talking about it here
<kozukumi> omg logout fixed it
<knome> if you can answer those questions, it might help with debugging
<knome> aha
<flocculant> I just moved geany out of dev into system - out of system into dev - and it moved every time
<flocculant> without logging out :p
<flocculant> knome: bug 1444668 ?
<ubottu> bug 1444668 in menulibre (Ubuntu) "menulibre crashed with PermissionError in save_launcher(): [Errno 13] Permission denied: '/home/username/.local/share/applications/exo-web-browser.desktop'" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1444668
<flocculant> because you commented there - but not here :p
<flocculant> still the not being able to delete an entry remains - might be by design ofc
<knome> flocculant, the reason why i thought this was known originally was bug 1307002
<ubottu> bug 1307002 in MenuLibre "Can't remove some categories from a launcher" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1307002
<knome> no, you should always be able to remove an entry
<flocculant> I did see that pme
<flocculant> sigh s/pme/one
<knome> though on some occasions "deleting" might mean creating a .desktop file that overrides the system one, efficiently just hiding the item...
<flocculant> effectively
<knome> flocculant, bug 1513590
<ubottu> bug 1513590 in menulibre (Ubuntu) "unable to delete items in menulibre" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1513590
<knome> yes, effectively...
<flocculant> thought so - just making sure
<flocculant> knome: yea - that's the bug kozukumi just created and I commented on :)
<kozukumi> right im gonna test my wifi suspend issue now
<kozukumi> cheers all, i will be back :)
<knome> flocculant, and i then commented on it
<flocculant> oh - didn't look :p
<knome> kozukumi, would help if you commented on the bug that logging out helped workaround the bug
<knome> if you didn't already..
<kozukumi> yeah i will update in a minute
<knome> thanks
<knome> also if you can answer my questions on the comments, great
<flocculant> commented
<kozukumi> ah good looks like i managed to fix the suspend bug :)
<kozukumi> god i love how fast this thing boots :)
<xubuntu10w> hey folks, tech support okay on this channel? I've got a minor issue with 15.10
<pleia2> xubuntu10w: yes, that's what this channel is for :) ask away!
<xubuntu10w> Cool! Im having an issue I believe is related to light-dm. On bootup, after being greeted by the login prompt, my screen blinks a few times. Havnt noticed it anywhere else in the OS.
<xubuntu10w> I've tested on multiple hardware configurations and multiple installs. Issue persists.
<knome> xubuntu10w, so... does it just blink and then work as expected?
<xubuntu10w> yeah, the real issue is it usually happens while inputing my password. It seems to inturrupt input so I have to reinput my password. Not a big deal but pretty annoying.
<knome> are you using a proprietary driver for your graphics card?
<xubuntu10w> Nope, just whataver xubuntu pulls down for intel hd 4000.
<xubuntu10w> Other hardware I tried it on all had intel graphics as well.
<xubuntu73w> sorry , I disconnect there.
<xubuntu73w> *disconnected
<xubuntu73w> I looked into downgrading light-dm but it looks like a nightmare.
<knome> xubuntu10w, does the blinking happen fast after you see the login screen and does it take a lot of time?
<knome> or is it like instant
<xubuntu73w> It varies. Usually about a second or two after login appears and about 1 second in duration.
<knome> weird
<xubuntu73w> Somtimes the screen simply turns off and back on quickly and somtimes it flashes twice.
<knome> maybe you should file a bug
<xubuntu73w> Thats where I was headed next. Im a total newbie though. Where exactly on launchpad does that go?
<knome> once you've registered a launchpad account, the easiest way to start filing the bug is to run "ubuntu-bug lightm" in the terminal
<xubuntu73w> Ok cool, thats what I figured but I wasnt sure if xubuntu had a specific spot or if it all fell under the ubuntu flag. Thats really neat you can open from terminal. Thanks for the help.
<knome> with bug reporting, it's all the same
<knome> and no problem :)
<xubuntu73w> Bug related to login screen flicker filed here for anyone interested: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightdm/+bug/1513662
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1513662 in lightdm (Ubuntu) "Lightdm login screen flashes black" [Undecided,New]
#xubuntu 2015-11-06
<sim642> I just had to reboot xubuntu 15.04 because for no reason at all it simply wouldn't see my wifi, but would see all the other wifis around here. This is super annoying
<Sonu_> Hi when i am installing Magento extension on ubuntu . i am getting this error CONNECT ERROR: PHP Extensions "zlib" must be loaded.
<well_laid_lawn> Sonu_:  what is magento an extension of ?
<Sonu_> well_laid_lawn: why i am seeing this error.. i have installed alresy zlib
<well_laid_lawn> Sonu_:  the error says it's not running so try to start it
<well_laid_lawn> I don't konw what zlib is
<well_laid_lawn> !info zlib
<ubottu> Package zlib does not exist in wily
<Sonu_> https://www.namhuy.net/2430/install-enable-zlib-linux-server.html
<Sonu_> well_laid_lawn: https://www.namhuy.net/2430/install-enable-zlib-linux-server.html
<well_laid_lawn> Sonu_:  is there a howto on that link to start it?
<Sonu_> you can read about zlib
<Sonu_> Why need zlib on your linux web server? zlib, gzip and mod_deflate on Apache HTTPD server compress your web pages and serve them to client’s web browsers which can save and reduce bandwidth usage. Most modern web browsers today like Google Chrome or Mozilla Firefox supports both gzip and/or deflate. Enable zlib.output_compression setting in your linux web server will allow gzip compress pages served by PHP.
<well_laid_lawn> I don't want to read about zlib - I don't use it. Someone in #ubuntu-server might be able to help
<well_laid_lawn> luck
<knome> well_laid_lawn, huh?
<well_laid_lawn> knome:  which bit confused you?
<knome> well_laid_lawn, the blunt bit?
<well_laid_lawn> heh
<well_laid_lawn> maybe I could have thrown in a smiley
<knome> maybe :)
<knome> thanks for the consideration
<well_laid_lawn> cheers
<well_laid_lawn> I typed with the best intentions
<GeekDude> My computer shutdown unexpectedly, and it reset all my whisker menu settings. Is that overly strange?
<kozukumi> anyone using plank here? i have a strange issue where i cant pin thunar to the dock
<kozukumi> I am loving Plank as a dock on xfce
<kozukumi> so good
<kozukumi> http://i.imgur.com/NkH4mcs.png
<kozukumi> :D
<JohnnyComeL8ly> kozukumi, You are an über customizer....
<kozukumi> nah not really
<kozukumi> just icons and theme
<kozukumi> this is my first real use of linux on the desktop
<Meerkat> how do I move channels down to the bottom? Im running out of vertical space
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Well, here's your much needed welcome!
<Meerkat> kozukumi, that was for you
<kozukumi> how can i make the whisker menu open on pressing the win/super key?
<kozukumi> Meerkat, channels?
<Meerkat> of hexchat
<kozukumi> ah
<kozukumi> view channel switcher tabs
<Meerkat> oh, bummer. They do not wrap. :(
<kozukumi> nope :(
<JohnnyComeL8ly> kozukumi, I changed my HexChat to be like yours... it is different - refreshing, perhaps?
<kozukumi> yeah i prefer it
<kozukumi> im only on a couple of channels at a time
<kozukumi> compton is awesome as a compositor, beautiful video with no tearing or dropped frames :)
<kozukumi> looks sexy
<JohnnyComeL8ly> I'm somewhat maxed out... I'm connected to 2 servers and have 8 channels in all.
<kozukumi> I love the snap to edge and other windows options :) http://i.imgur.com/iSijLPW.png
<JohnnyComeL8ly> kozukumi, did you have to install crompton?
<kozukumi> yeah
<kozukumi> then i stick this in startup compton --backend glx --paint-on-overlay --vsync opengl-swc
<JohnnyComeL8ly> So, by default, there is no compositor?
<kozukumi> it uses the xfce compositor by default
<kozukumi> not sure what that is called tho
<JohnnyComeL8ly> xfwm4 http://blog.xfce.org/2004/10/xfce-window-manager-now-includes-its-own-compositing-manager/
<JohnnyComeL8ly> I just ddg'd "xfce compositor" I know somewhere I've seen that same info.... xD
<kozukumi> yeah but the xfwm compositor doesnt work as well as compton in my experience
<JohnnyComeL8ly> I haven't notice any issues.
<kozukumi> i got video tearing on youtube html5 videos at 60fps using the default compositor
<JohnnyComeL8ly> And, I'm thinking of installing Openbox, for when I want to game.  That way compositing doesn't get in the way of playing.
<kozukumi> yeah or you can just kill the compton process and run again when finished gaming?
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Which ones did you watch?
<krytarik> JohnnyComeL8ly: You know, you can just disable it too. :P
<kozukumi> loads of test videos
<JohnnyComeL8ly> krytarik, I was going to ask about that.
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Can you point me to a link, please? :-)
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Or if its a cmd.
<kozukumi> you can do it via the window tweaks manager
<kozukumi> on the compositor tab
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Ok, so according to what is there already, I should have no problems if I'm fullscreen?
<JohnnyComeL8ly> krytarik and kozukumi, thanks for that help... it appears I needed it even though I didn't come here for it. xD
<kozukumi> :)
<JohnnyComeL8ly> xyz4 from linuxgaming2?
<xyz_> hi! I unwillingly opened Pidgin and now this program runs during startup. How to change it? I don't see any wy to uncheck it in the preferences.
<xyz_> *any way
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Well, I don't like Pigin... so I would just remove it if you don't have use for it.
<JohnnyComeL8ly> xyz_, Check ~/.config/autostart/ for a desktop application file that starts it.
<xyz_> thx
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Or, open menu -> Settings -> Session and Startup   Go to the Autostart tab  then un-check the box by Pidgin if it is there.
<JohnnyComeL8ly> xyz_,
<JohnnyComeL8ly> ^^^
<xyz_> JohnnyComeL8ly: there is no /autostart/ in /.config/
<xyz_> neither is pidgin in Session and Startup
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Well, then it hasn't been set there....
<xyz_> so why is there an pidgin icon (exactly envelope) amongst other applets?
#xubuntu 2015-11-07
<Scunizi> I'm revamping an old laptop ridding it of Win XP that has failed.. Installed xubuntu and I'm trying to activate the Nvidia 173 legacy drivers via the GUI.. No dice. After hitting apply and waiting a few secs, it reverts. no download or install. how do I fix this behavoir?
<Troller> Anyone knows a channel I can get help with a virus?
<Scunizi> on a linux machine?
<Troller> im on linux now so Im immune to it but I want to learn about it because I use windows at my school
<Troller> and most comptuers there are infected
<GeekDude> "so Im immune" Not completely true, just immune to windows and mac infections
<GeekDude> If you want help with an infection on a windows machine, you should probably ask a windows support channel
<Scunizi> check the #ubuntu channell for building a live cd/usb with virus check on it.  You'll have to boot a machine to the live environment, run the virus check on the windows drive and let it do it's magic.  You could probably Google this info as well on how to create it with a normal live Ubuntu environment.
<Troller> all right, thanks
<GeekDude> I rather like malwarebytes (chameleon if necessary)
<xubuntu981> hello
<xubuntu981> i have a question
<xubuntu981> anybody here?
<xubuntu981> please i really need help
<GeekDude> Hi
<xubuntu981> hi
<bazhang> ask a question
<GeekDude> I'd help but I have to sleep. Best of luck!
<xubuntu981> ok so i'm trying to install xubuntu on my laptop
<xubuntu981> installation works fine
<xubuntu981> but when it comes to booting, no bootable device is found
<xubuntu981> what can i do about it?
<xubuntu981> that's my main pc
<xubuntu981_> hi
<xubuntu981_> oh you're back
<xubuntu981_> please tell me :((
<xubuntu73i> this is amazing
<xubuntu73i> whoa!
<mtyamantau> Hey peeps. What is the proper way to script a particular program in a specific workspace on Xfwm4? I've tried looking online, and all I can find is wmctrl, which I am not satisfied with
<mtyamantau> Seems hacky
<mtyamantau> *script to open a particular program
<RavinduL> Hi! How would I add a launcher that runs the command `thunar "~/Documents"` into the Xubuntu applications view? I created a launcher on the desktop with that command and it worked perfectly, but when I moved it to the ~/.local/share/applications/ directory it gave me error "Error when getting information for file '/home/username/~/Documents': No such file or directory."
<RavinduL> Oh wait I just fixed it.
<RavinduL> Changed the path of the .desktop file to ~ and changed the exec to `thunar "Documents"`
<RavinduL> Yay
<GrandCouillon> Hello guys, I am under 15.10 and after the installation of "codeblocks" from standard repo I can't start it : "codeblocks: relocation error: /usr/lib/libcodeblocks.so.0: symbol _ZThn776_N17wxGenericListCtrl31GetSizeAvailableForScrollTargetERK6wxSize, version WXU_3.0 not defined in file libwx_gtk2u_core-3.0.so.0 with link time reference". I have made lots of "cleaning" without success. Does anyone have an idea ?
<cfhowlett> GrandCouillon, more eyes in #ubuntu.  ask there.
<GrandCouillon> cfhowlett, Ok, thanks
<xubuntu15w> hello
<xubuntu15w> good day
<xubuntu15w> just want to ask
<xubuntu15w> does anybody here experiencing a shutdown issue after upgrading to wily werewolf
<franco_> hello just want to ask how to resolve a shutdown issue, shutdown becomes reboot after upgrade to wily werewolf
<xubuntu681> hi
<xubuntu681> can anybody help me?
<Meerkat> xubuntu681, please write your question and we'll see what we can do
<xubuntu681> okay so i am currently trying to install xubuntu on my laptop
<xubuntu681> the installation works fine, but when i try to boot, there's no bootable device
<bazhang> the installation was not fine then
<Meerkat> xubuntu681, did you manually partition the disk or did you let Xubuntu do that?
<xubuntu681> i let xubuntu do that
<bazhang> first, md5 the iso, use an appropriate tool to burn the iso to usb
<xubuntu681> @bazhang i used uNetbootin
<bazhang> md5 the iso first
<xubuntu681> how do i do that?
<bazhang> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<bazhang> see above
<xubuntu681> on my main computer is windows running
<xubuntu681> oh
<xubuntu681> now i see ^^
<xubuntu681> wow
<xubuntu681> i even fail to navigate to another hard drive
<xubuntu681> okay
<xubuntu681> it says md5sum: WARNING: 334 of 334 listed files could not be read
<Spass> AFAIK unetbootin installs boot loader on a pendrive instead on your drive
<xubuntu681> umm i tried to install using an usb stick
<Spass> you must manually choose right device on this screen http://i.stack.imgur.com/5JkQX.png
<Spass> yep, i've recently had same issue
<Spass> with unetbootin
<xubuntu681> so what do i have to do exactly?
<Spass> well, i don't know any other way than reinstall
<Spass> maybe someone knows how to install a boot loader from livecd?
<xubuntu681> i dont have a cd drive in the laptop
<Spass> there's no need
<xubuntu681> oh thats what you mean now i understand it
<xubuntu681> ok so the problem is not the installation but the boot? does it even copy the files to the hard drive??
<Spass> i think your installation is ok, but you don't have boot loader installed on the right drive
<Spass> unetbootin installed it on the pendrive... that's my guess
<xubuntu681> what's pendrive?
<xubuntu681> the usb stick?
<Spass> yes, usb stick
<xubuntu681> hmm
<xubuntu681> how do i fix this?
<Spass> unless you find a way to install boot loader from livecd (or someone here knows how to do it) try to reinstall
<xubuntu681> i did
<xubuntu681> 4 times or so
<Spass> using the same usb stick, but choose to manually partition your drive
<xubuntu681> i even tried using debian
<xubuntu681> okay
<Spass> and choose right device for a boot loader
<Spass> drop list under "Device for boot loader installation:" http://i.stack.imgur.com/5JkQX.png
<Spass> or... try to install boot loader from live cd
<Spass> live usb ;)
<Spass> but i don't know how, but google knows i suppose
<xubuntu681> you mean start the live OS and then use the link on the desktop to install? i did that
<xubuntu681> didn't work aswell
<Spass> start live cd and use command line (terminal) to install grub on your drive
<Spass> with no need to reinstall then
<xubuntu681> ok wait a second i start the live device now
<xubuntu681> ok good
<xubuntu681> i'm in the terminal
<Spass> but like i said, i'm a casual user and i don't know the correct command to do that :)
<Spass> i'm googling it
<xubuntu681> ok
<Spass> sudo blkid
<Spass> to find out what drives/partitions you have
<xubuntu681> i see
<xubuntu681> there
<xubuntu681> 's sda1-sda3
<Spass> btw, i'm basing in this HowTo https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing
<Spass> "via the LiveCD terminal" part
<Spass> *basing on this
<Spass> sda3 is swap i suppose, what are sda1 and sda2 in your case?
<xubuntu681> sda1: UUID="C838-7D50" TYPE="vfat"
<xubuntu681> sda2: Type ext4
<Spass> you have windows on sda1 right?
<xubuntu681> no
<xubuntu681> i dont
<xubuntu681> the computer has absolutely no OS
<xubuntu681> oh and there's /dev/loop0: TYPE="squashfs"
<Spass> well i think it will be easier to just reinstall then :D
<Spass> from the shortcut on live cd
<Spass> but this time partition your drive manually
<Spass> i blame unetbootin for your problems
<cfhowlett> strangely enough, unetbootin creates a very different USB than the default ubuntu startupUSBCreator
<xubuntu681> okay
<Spass> when you create your livecd on windows, consider Win32 Disk Imager, i think it;s much better for liveusb
<xubuntu681> i did use it but the stick was not bootable then
<xubuntu681> umm should i format the hard drive before reinstalling?
<Spass> strange, i never had problems with it
<Spass> if you don't have anything important on this drive then yes
<xubuntu681> ok good
<xubuntu681> as i said the pc is brand new there isn't anything on it
<Spass> choose sda for your boot loader device
<Spass> on the bottom of the partitioning screen
<xubuntu681> 1 second...
<xubuntu681> good so there's only one device for the bootloader installation
<xubuntu681> and in the upper window there's /dev/dsa and unused storage
<xubuntu681> */dev/sda
<xubuntu681> which one should i select?
<Spass> if you want to use whole drive on linux first i suggest to delete all existing partitions
<Spass> and then create 2 main partions on 'unused starage'
<xubuntu681> there is only /dev/sda with no memory size and free disk space
<Spass> create primary sda1 ext4 for whole system (/) and sda2 as a swap
<xubuntu681> how big should those patitions be each?
<Spass> how big is your drive? how much ram do you have on this computer?
<xubuntu681> 500 107 MB
<xubuntu681> 4 GB
<Spass> first you should consider one thing - do you need two separate partitions for system files (/) and you user files (/home)
<Spass> when you have it separate it can help you in the future when you will want to install other linux distribution
<Spass> or... when you just want to install it "windows style" create one big partition
<Spass> I personally have all files on one partition
<xubuntu681> okay and which file system does it have to be?
<cfhowlett> default = ext4
<Spass> ext4 is default
<Spass> yes
<xubuntu681> what about the option below? (don't know how it's called in english) where i can select "/", "/home", "/tmp" etc.
<Spass> "/" for whole system on one partition
<Spass> default
<xubuntu681> well default is empty
<Spass> select "/"
<xubuntu681> ok
<Spass> and swap should be couple of GB i think, maybe 5GB? i don't know today trends
<xubuntu681> now there's "/dev/sda" with no space, then 1MB of empty space, then "/dev/sda1", and then another MB
<Spass> resize sda1 ext4, you should free some space for swap partition
<Meerkat> you dont really need swap these days?
<Spass> you don't?
<Meerkat> the kernel will kill programs if the computer runs out of RAM. The swap will only make the last few minutes really slow until that runs out too.
<Spass> oh, ok
<Spass> and how about hibernate function on laptops?
<xubuntu681> umm now there's two options for the bootloader installation
<Spass> "/dev/sda"
<Meerkat> Spass, you'll need the amount of RAM you have on the computer for that. But I haven't run into a situation where those features actually work on Ubuntu.
<xubuntu681> okay good
<xubuntu681> should i install now?
<Spass> go for it :) let's see how it goes
<xubuntu681> does it matter which drive i select in the upper windows?
<xubuntu681> window*?
<xubuntu681> like /dev/sda1?
<Spass> what do you mean select? highlight?
<xubuntu681> yes
<Spass> no, i don't think that's important at this point
<xubuntu681> okay
<xubuntu681> ok now theres a message
<Spass> Meerkat, ok, so i remembered it correctly
<xubuntu681> "the partition table format in use on your disks normally requires you to create a separate partition for boot loader code. this partition should be marked as use as an 'EFI boot partition' and should be at least 35 MB in size. Note that this is not the same as a partition moundted on /boot. If you do not go back to the partitioning menu and correct this error, boot loader installation may fail later, although it may still be pos
<xubuntu681> a partition."
<Spass> looks like you have to create 3 partitions on your system
<xubuntu681> so...?
<Spass> you could try to: delete all partitions, create sda1 100MB marked as an 'EFI boot partition', sda2 495GB ext4 for "/" and sda3 5GB for swap
<Spass> and install boot loader on "/dev/sda1"
<xubuntu681> 100 MB?
<Spass> but i'm just guessing at this point, i've never before encountered 'EFI'
<Spass> yes 100 MB
<Spass> it's just for boot loader code
<Spass> like in this messege above you pasted
<Spass> *message
<xubuntu681> okay now there's the partitions and in the bottom i can choose the device for the bootloader installation
<xubuntu681> which one should i choose there?
<Spass> you marked (somewhere) this 100mb partition as EFI boot partition
<xubuntu681> yes
<xubuntu681> sda1
<Spass> choose "/dev/sda1"
<Spass> if possible
<xubuntu681> okay
<xubuntu681> continue?
<xubuntu681> and hope?
<Spass> yes :)
<Spass> no strange message = good news
<xubuntu681> data is copying
<Spass> what version are you installing? just curious
<xubuntu681> you mean distribution?
<Spass> yes, and version
<Spass> 15.10?
<xubuntu681> i guess the latest one
<xubuntu681> oh no it's 14.04
<cfhowlett> still supported
<xubuntu681> well i will probably update as soon as everything is running smoothely
<Spass> 14.04 is a good option for start
<Spass> it is stable and have long time support (LTS)
<xubuntu681> hm well i actually need the computer for university only so it's not that big of a deal as long as the terminal works fine
<cfhowlett> xubuntu681, 14.04 is long term support.  if you really NEED the lastest shiny stuff, OK, but otherwise you might find LTS the sanest option
<xubuntu681> ok that's good then
<Spass> yes i agree, you should stick with lts versions for stability
<Spass> next LTS will be 16.04 so it will be released around april 2016
<Spass> then you should upgrade
 * cfhowlett upgrades only on the first LTS point release 14.04.1 > 16.04.1
<xubuntu681> okay good i'll do that then
<xubuntu681> @spass installation still in progress
<Spass> fingers crossed
<xubuntu681> ok restart or do i have to do something else?
<Spass> nope
<xubuntu681> ok wish me luck
<xubuntu681> can i pull out the usb stick?
<Spass> yes, after the reboot
<Meerkat> xubuntu681, if the install is done and you have restarted then you can remove it.
<xubuntu681> i'm in the bios to set the boot order
<xubuntu681> so can i remove it safely?
<Meerkat> yes
<Spass> yes
<Spass> :)
<xubuntu681> good
<xubuntu681> no bootable device.
<Meerkat> now I have a question. Why does patching have to be so darn difficult?! :/
<Spass> you can try to find option called 'legacy boot' in the bios
<Meerkat> xubuntu681, what is first in your bios boot order?
<Spass> or something like that
<xubuntu681> hdd
<xubuntu681> should i try legacy boot?
<Spass> that could help
<xubuntu681> nope
<xubuntu681> doesn't
<Spass> well, i'm really sorry i couldn't help you, i tried my best
<xubuntu681> well, sh*t
<Spass> the only possibility i can think right know is to leave legacy boot 'on' for the whole process, and try to reinstall once again, but it could be just a waste of time...
<xubuntu681> i already tried that
<Spass> install on sda1 ext4 "/" 495gb and sda2 swap 5gb and boot device on "/dev/sda" (not sda1) and ignore strange messages and try to boot on legacy mode
<Spass> or try to get in touch with some linux guru lurking on this channel
<xubuntu681> how do i know who is a linux guru :D
<artag> by their beards and sandals
<xubuntu681> xDD
<Spass> :)
<cfhowlett> NECKbeards ...
<artag> btw no offence intended. I have a neckbeard, and a selection of far less attractive descriptions of windows geeks
<cfhowlett> :)
<artag> tbh though, I think what you really want is a BIOS geek. Not sure how to recognise them.
<artag> I have a similar problem myself, where I had a perfectly working ubuntu laptop and tried to make it dual-boot win7 and mint, for largely bogus reasons. I find I'm having to change from UEFI for windows to legacy BIOS for Mint, which shouldn't be necessary
<artag> If I ever find I actually want to use the win7 part I mihgt have to try harder to fix that
<Unit193> You need to install Xubuntu under secureboot then, don't install in legacy mode.
<Unit193> Specifically, the 64bit version.
<artag> I'll try it again. Ideally I should do that before there's much stuff to backup
<xubuntu681> does anybody have any idea for me?
<xubuntu681> please?
<krytarik> xubuntu681: I didn't follow the whole thing, but did you read Unit193's message? Also, you can try in #ubuntu for that too.
<Unit193> krytarik: I didn't either. :3
<krytarik> Heh.
<xubuntu681> so i have to uefi boot with secure mode turned ON?
<xubuntu681> ?
<krytarik> xubuntu681: Doesn't Unit193's message imply that?
<xubuntu681> krytarik: yes, english = shit :D
<krytarik> xubuntu681: Would you rather #ubuntu-de then?
<xubuntu681> krytarik it's fine, but i'm sometimes not sure about commands and stuff you guys write :D
<Unit193> krytarik: He's in #ubuntu, all good.
<xubuntu681> i'm in #ubuntu-de aswell but they don't seem to answer
<krytarik> xubuntu681: Just have a bit patience, it's usually pretty active there.
<xubuntu681> ok
<williangarcia> Hi , Can i fix my restart option , when I will restart my computer screen just hangs, but when I will shutdown my PC work fine...
<williangarcia> how can i fix **
<kozukumi> how do i edit the grub menu from xubuntu 15.10?
<kozukumi> actually i dont even need it, can i make it just boot to linux now?
<kozukumi> is there a gksu for xfce that is built in?
<krytarik> kozukumi: "pkexec mousepad /etc/default/grub"
<kozukumi> krytarik, thanks but i cant seem to figure out everything from /etc/grub.d/ files
<krytarik> kozukumi: Huh, aren't you following like this?: http://askubuntu.com/questions/143500/how-can-i-boot-directly-to-ubuntu-after-removing-windows-from-a-dual-boot
<kozukumi> how can i stop it detecting the windows partition when it does an update?
<krytarik> kozukumi: "GRUB_DISABLE_OS_PROBER=true" from here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Setup#Configuring_GRUB_2
<kozukumi> awesome, thank you!
<krytarik> Sure.
<kozukumi> works perfectly, thanks krytarik
<krytarik> Alright. :)
<kozukumi> it seems to wait a couple of seconds on a "black" screen tho which is a bit odd, im gonna see if i can get grub to just fire up the default instantly
<krytarik> kozukumi: I think that's the time it loads the kernel though.
<kozukumi> ah ok
<kozukumi> strange because if i have it prompt me and i hit enter right away it boots faster
<kozukumi> hmmm
<kozukumi> is it possible to disable grub and just have it boot right into linux or do i need to use grub to do that?
<krytarik> kozukumi: You need some sort of boot loader, yes - and Grub is the default on Ubuntu.
<kozukumi> ok cheers
<kozukumi> gonna try and get an image on it now lol
<kozukumi> right well everything is almost perfect :)
<kozukumi> last thing is to work out how to get window edge for resizing a bit bigger
<drc> kozukumi: The only way I know (with deep voodoo) is Settings>Window Manager>Theme=Greybird-accessibility
<drc> s/with/without
<kozukumi> drc yeah
<drc> Which make the windows about 3 pixels too big for the way I do thing :(
<kozukumi> sucks
<kozukumi> i wish i could set it to 5 pixels or something but without fucking up the theme
<krytarik> kozukumi: Just work around it :P - http://xubuntu.org/news/window-resizing-in-xubuntu-and-xfce/
<kozukumi> yeah i use alt+rightclick
<kozukumi> works ok 90% of the time for my needs
<kozukumi> bit of a pain when i am just using the mouse
<J_EDGAR_HOOVER> Hi
<J_EDGAR_HOOVER> Does anyone know what happened with the whole wireless-regdb thing in Xubuntu/ubuntu
<J_EDGAR_HOOVER> I'm on 14.04
<J_EDGAR_HOOVER> I wanted to make my own regulatory.bin
<J_EDGAR_HOOVER> but I have no idea where to put it
<J_EDGAR_HOOVER> What does iw reg get/set rely on?
<bekks> wireless-regdb? Never heard of it.
<ochosi> J_EDGAR_HOOVER: that doesn't sound like it's xubuntu specific
<J_EDGAR_HOOVER> It's maybe part of the linux kernel or.. GNU project
<J_EDGAR_HOOVER> It seems that Xubuntu must have some specific place where the regulatory domain file is
<J_EDGAR_HOOVER> When you type as su ... <iw reg get> you get your domain location
<J_EDGAR_HOOVER> if you do <iw reg set NZ> you uncap it a bit.
<Unit193> Are you actually asking or is this the same stuff you were going over in ##linux?
<J_EDGAR_HOOVER> I'm actually asking.
<J_EDGAR_HOOVER> Like I know as much as I just said.. and that in the past you could compile your own regulatory.bin file, then verify it.
<J_EDGAR_HOOVER> But now it's like they "obfuscated it" and i'm not sure if that's Xubuntu doing it or the Linux/GNU team
<J_EDGAR_HOOVER> They probably don't publish much about it because the more they do, the more people will uncap their NIC's tx power and violate the FCC or applicable government regulation body
<J_EDGAR_HOOVER> So I'll just assume that, until I hear anything else.
<Unit193> Perhaps see regulatory.bin(5) and /lib/crda/regulatory.bin
<J_EDGAR_HOOVER> Oh wow I think it's right there. Thank you so much
<J_EDGAR_HOOVER> It could be one I put there, but I think that's the location in Xubuntu :D ty
<J_EDGAR_HOOVER> if anyone's interested following this should allow you to make your own replacement regulatory.bin , but keep in mind you munst make another file too to "verify" it. http://null-byte.wonderhowto.com/how-to/set-your-wi-fi-cards-tx-power-higher-than-30-dbm-0149606/
<J_EDGAR_HOOVER> How do I untar these kinds of files
<J_EDGAR_HOOVER> crda-latest.tar.bz2               wireless-regdb-2015.10.22.tar.xz
<J_EDGAR_HOOVER> wireless-regdb-2015.10.22.tar.gz
<J_EDGAR_HOOVER> Well other than the bz2
<J_EDGAR_HOOVER> im trying tar xvjf
<J_EDGAR_HOOVER> nvm ill just open thunar as root
<hoodedice> I mapped SuperUser to whisker menu -- it makes it easier to open programs.
<hoodedice> The thing is, Mousepad is something I use often, but when I type "Mouse", the selector is on "Mouse and Touchpad"
<hoodedice> Is there a way to add an alias to the Mousepad entry in the whisker menu settings so I can type, say, "text" and it will open mousepad?
<mrkramps> hoodedice, no and yes
<mrkramps> just create a new menu entry
<hoodedice> gotcha
<hoodedice> thanks
<mrkramps> hoodedice, copy /usr/share/applications/mousepad.desktop to ~/.local/share/applications/texteditor.desktop
<mrkramps> edit the copy and change name to "Text Editor"
<mrkramps> optionally, delete all content from this file not required
<hoodedice> okay, I'll try it out
<J_EDGAR_HOOVER> Think I did it...
<J_EDGAR_HOOVER> root@network:/home/cia/Desktop/WirelessRegNew/crda-1.1.3# make
<J_EDGAR_HOOVER>   CHK  /usr/lib/crda/regulatory.bin
<J_EDGAR_HOOVER> root@network:/home/cia/Desktop/WirelessRegNew/crda-1.1.3# make install
<J_EDGAR_HOOVER>  GZIP crda.8
<J_EDGAR_HOOVER>  GZIP regdbdump.8
<J_EDGAR_HOOVER>   INSTALL  crda
<J_EDGAR_HOOVER>   INSTALL  regdbdump
<J_EDGAR_HOOVER>   INSTALL  85-regulatory.rules
<J_EDGAR_HOOVER>   INSTALL  crda.8.gz
<J_EDGAR_HOOVER>   INSTALL  regdbdump.8.gz
<hoodedice> uh
<J_EDGAR_HOOVER> Problem is i'm not sure wher eit put the new regulatory.bin
<Unit193> !pastebin | J_EDGAR_HOOVER
<ubottu> J_EDGAR_HOOVER: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<J_EDGAR_HOOVER> it wants /usr/lib/cdra but in xubuntu its /lib/crda
<J_EDGAR_HOOVER> crda*
<J_EDGAR_HOOVER> Ok.
<J_EDGAR_HOOVER> sorry
<J_EDGAR_HOOVER> Well I replaced the regulatory.bin
<J_EDGAR_HOOVER> and got the pubkeys right
<J_EDGAR_HOOVER> should be OK on reboot. wish me luck :)
<kozukumi> can i remove the lock screen button from the main whisker menu?
<kozukumi> ah yes i can :D
<xubuntu29w> Hi ! I have a basic question...
<drc> xubuntu29w: You're in luck, we are overstocked in Basic Answers...just ask :)
<xubuntu29w> I connect my android phone to my laptop with a usb cable and wants to open some pictures but I cannot look at them
<xubuntu29w> when I click on them
<xubuntu29w> nothing is displayed...
<xubuntu29w> any reason?
<hoodedice> you need to mount your sd card
<xubuntu29w> I have to save them first and after click on them to be abe to look at them...
<hoodedice> on your desktop, there should be a greyed out drive
<hoodedice> save them?
<hoodedice> oh, you already mounted it, missed that, sorry
<xubuntu29w> yes already mounted...
<xubuntu29w> and yes... I need to save them on my hard drive to look at the pictures..
<xubuntu29w> but if I click on a folder the pictures are displayed in the folder andca look at them all as view icons or view as detailed list...
<xubuntu29w> but when I click on oe of them in this case it doesnt work. the picture is not displayed
#xubuntu 2015-11-08
<flocculant> xubuntu29w: yep - know that one, something awry somewhere and you need to save the images to a drive then view them - should get around to reporting that one
<flocculant> of course - what would be awesome would be people checking things BEFORE we release
<flocculant> what can you do when 5 or 6 people check things for 1000's
<xubuntu29w> flocculant... ok but I remember to have had the same issue 2 years ago...
<flocculant> xubuntu29w: ok - so where is the 2 year old bug report?
<flocculant> we try really hard to get people to join in with testing - no-one bothers
<xubuntu29w> Iflocculant:  they could hire me as a tester...  I'm very good at messing with a operating system and discovering bugs..  :) :)
<flocculant> what can WE do other than ask
<flocculant> xubuntu29w: then do it
<xubuntu29w> and how do I do it??
<flocculant> you are actually talking to the right person - what's your LP name?
<xubuntu29w> because I'm a beginner with Linux...
<xubuntu29w> LP name?  sorry you pea chinese now...   loll
<flocculant> xubuntu29w: ... means nothing at all :)
<xubuntu29w> speak...
<flocculant> http://xubuntu.org/contribute/qa/
<xubuntu29w> ahhhhhhh..  launchpad acount...  I don't have one for the moment
<flocculant> we are always asking people to join in and test
<flocculant> and this cycle it will get more and more
<flocculant> perhaps we need to ask elsewhere
<flocculant> because quite frankly - coming and mentioning things 2 weeks after a release is 2 months too late
<flocculant> and it really is completely depressing :|
<xubuntu29w> flocculant: ok ! but the problem is I remember to have the same issue 2 years ago with Ubuntu...
<xubuntu29w> so It's not specific to Xubuntu
<flocculant> ok - so once again - where is the bug report? people are not telepathic - if YOU are the one that's seen it - report it
<xubuntu29w> ok
<xubuntu29w> i will create a LP account
<xubuntu29w> and will send a bug report...
<flocculant> thank you :)
<xubuntu29w> flocculant:  you're welcome !
<flocculant> xubuntu29w: in response I have added a task to the XX blueprint to try and include normal users - and what they can do - and generally they will be surprised at how easily they can make things better
<xubuntu29w> another question:  as a beginner in Linux, do you know any internet site or document which explains very well how to use Linux?
<flocculant> xubuntu29w: Xubuntu is a Community thing - that includes everyone
<flocculant> https://www.linux.com/learn/new-user-guides/376-linux-is-everywhere-an-overview-of-the-linux-operating-system
<xubuntu29w> I mean.. command lines, .tar.gz files for example....
<flocculant> http://ubuntu-manual.org/?lang=en_GB
<flocculant> xubuntu29w: I've only used it for ~10 years, I rarely need to do anything *normal* with a command line
<flocculant> if I could say anything for Xubuntu - then it would be - report it
<xubuntu29w> flocculant: thanks... I like better the ubuntu manual
<flocculant> we might say that it's design or normal - but we really do try and read all the xubuntu bugs
<flocculant> it really is not hard to get involved at all
<flocculant> I turned up - now I deal with the testing and QA with a bunch of people - who JUST turned up to help
<xubuntu29w> If I report a bug and the bug is resolved after... that's fine for me !
<flocculant> yea - so you reported it - what's the bug number?
<xubuntu29w> I didn't do it yet...
<xubuntu29w> first I need to creat a LP account...  :)
<flocculant> much is generic - so we can't do anything about those - but as testers we can at least make it more known
<flocculant> xubuntu29w: seriously - if you like Xubuntu, want to make it better - then get involved
<flocculant> xubuntu29w: you still about?
<xubuntu29w> yes
<xubuntu29w> especially for this bug which pisses me off !!
<xubuntu29w> for a long time
<flocculant> xubuntu29w: would you be interested is some sort of session where a group of people who DO test are about to try and help you join in?
<xubuntu29w> I will put a screenshot when I will report the bug... it will be easier
<xubuntu29w> Yes I will...
<flocculant> xubuntu29w: pictures paint a 10000 words ;)
<flocculant> xubuntu29w: ok - so where do you get Xubuntu information? facebook?twitter? google? mailing lists?
<xubuntu29w> when is the next session??
<xubuntu29w> I only go to the xubuntu site...
<xubuntu29w> that's all
<flocculant> xubuntu29w: you and I are discussing it :
<flocculant> :D
<flocculant> xubuntu29w: so you just read whatever shows up at xubuntu.org ?
<xubuntu29w> and I only use google if I need informations on how to do something in Xubuntu or Linux...
<flocculant> xubuntu29w: but if you thought you could - then you would get more involved?
<xubuntu29w> Yes I will... BUT.....
<xubuntu29w> first I will need to know more how to do things in Linux...
<flocculant> no
<flocculant> no you don't
<xubuntu29w> yes I do...
<flocculant> what you need is to know how to say "I used this, now I use this - that seems wrong!"
<xubuntu29w> I agree... but personaly I will feel more confident when reporting a bug if I know more about Linux and how to use it !
<flocculant> xubuntu29w: yea - but where it falls apart is you report something then from the wrong viewpoint
<flocculant> doing the fiddly bits comes (from my experience only) from trying to explaiin to 1 person why some thing is wrong
<flocculant> you should NOT need to fiddle with conf files normally
<xubuntu29w> ok
<xubuntu29w> anyway..  whe would be the next session when a group of people who DO test are about to try and help join in?
<xubuntu29w> when...
<flocculant> xubuntu29w: I will try and get something set up in the next few weeks
<xubuntu29w> ok
<flocculant> xubuntu29w: it will show up on http://tracker.xubuntu.org/ and will get mentioned in all the social sites and both mailing lists
<flocculant> we really are desperate to get people checking and reporting things
<flocculant> xubuntu29w: thanks for talking to us :)
<xubuntu29w> flocculant: no problem.... I will...
<flocculant> :)
<xubuntu29w> flocculant:  be ready for more work !  :) :)
<xubuntu29w> flocculant:  sent you a messagein private
<xubuntu29w> flocculant:  thanks for your help..
<xubuntu29w> see you next time !
<doctorpepper> hello.  I'm getting a message about being out of space in /boot when trying to apt-get dist-upgrade.  I have a lot of older versions of abi, initird.img, System.map, and vmlinuz.  Should I remove them?
<doctorpepper> trying to remove them through dpkg or apt-get says tha tthey are not installed
<Unit193> You need to get rid of a few kernels, what does  sudo apt-get autoremove  show?
<doctorpepper> Unit193: http://pastebin.com/jDes3S8Y
<Unit193> That's not a lot, doctorpepper.  dpkg -l | grep -e linux-image -e linux-header
<doctorpepper> Unit193: http://pastebin.com/wEe39uQL
<Unit193> Yeeeep, you have a few.
<doctorpepper> Probably shouldn't have gone with the default partition setup but I was being lazy.
<doctorpepper> Either way it would have filled up eventually.
<Unit193> Generally, you'd keep the newest and last functional one.
<doctorpepper> how do I go about removing them?  apt-get purge results in   "E: Couldn't find any package by regex 'vmlinuz-3.19.0-31-generic'"
<Unit193> You don't see that on the list do you?  Just purge the packages that don't match the criteria aforementioned.
<doctorpepper> Unit193: thanks, starting to get some space freed up
<Unit193> \o/
<doctorpepper> are the old ones supposed to get removed after the new one is installed?
<Unit193> No, though on newer versions they get marked so autoremove will remove them.
<howdystranger> Hi all. Just upgraded my desktop computer to 15.10 and now it hangs on the login screen with the rotating loading symbol
<howdystranger> any ideas about what's going wrong?
<amundsen> hi
<amundsen> i'm using xub15.10 and when i updated to the last kernel, something went wrong with nvidia-prime because now i get a blank screen instead of getting to lightdm
<amundsen> did anyone have this issue?
<uflaig> hello everyone, memtest is missing and I dont know what to do
<uflaig> in the grub menu
<bn_> need some quick advice how to assign shortcut keys like Superkey + T = Terminal ?
<mrkramps> bn_, settings → keyboard → application shortcuts
<bn_> yes I know mrkramps
<bn_> but I want to change for example super key + e to something else and not mousepad
<bn_> but can't seem to find it there
<bn_> nvm found it somewhere else
<bn_> apparently was looking in the wrong spot
<bn_> thanks though for the help mrkramps!
<mrkramps> you're welcome
<alessandro_> ho xubuntu e in fase di avvio va in stanby
<Unit193> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<SkippersBoss> evening the following error is buggung me ever since upgrading to 15.10  '/org/freedesktop/NetworkManager/ActiveConnection/2' failed in libnm-glib.
<SkippersBoss> Google search mentions a work around. Delete the existing entry reboot, select the ap and fill in key but i just want network manager to apply the key him self. any one a solution ??
<JohnnyComeL8ly> SkippersBoss, I think you should do what works, and leave it at that.
<JohnnyComeL8ly> (My 2 cents.... ^^^)
<dixie7z_> hey guys, i have a problem with workspaces and applications staying in fixed/right positions after restart or shutdown... I googled it, a as it turns out there was a feature in previous versions that could remember on what position was app after restarting with saving the session... but it was buggy and was removed. How do you save your workspace.... I'm tired of shutting down every app and turning it back on after restart. I have 8 gi
<dixie7z_> gs of ram so i usually just leave every app open. I use 14.04 LTS
<JohnnyComeL8ly> dixie7z_, I think that is still a part of Xubuntu.
<dixie7z_> JohnnyComeL8ly, well maybe but after saving the session every app locates itself on first workspace so i need to manually put it right back on right workspace
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Check box "Save session for future logins" right on the power off menu (accessible from the "Whisker menu").
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Oh, I think I see the problem....
<dixie7z_> JohnnyComeL8ly, after googling a little bit more I think I found the solution http://superuser.com/questions/625529/xubuntu-session-issues-multiple-windows-positioning-workspaces
<dixie7z_> devilspie
<dixie7z_> brb
<xubuntu12w> I Like Umbunu, didn't know there were other distros. I have a friend that has a really old 16 bit DOS program. Which distro of Umbuntu is the best?
<JohnnyComeL8ly> xubuntu12w, you might try FreeDOS.
<JohnnyComeL8ly> http://www.freedos.org/
<knome> actually, i would just use the dosbox emulator for running dos apps
<knome> that way you don't need to install a complete OS
<Unit193> OMF2097!
<xubuntu12w> Here is my status. I purchased a new computer and tried to back it down to windows 10 32 bit. No Go. I bought an old bare bones box. My Windows 10 32 bit came on a flash drive. The old box will not boot from the flash drive. Now I am thinking Linux may be a better solution. Which Linux should I start with. Again I like Umbuntu.
<knome> xubuntu12w, just a note that it is "ubuntu" not "umbuntu"
<knome> xubuntu12w, and there usually isn't an objective answer for "best" questions
<knome> xubuntu12w, and since you are asking on the xubuntu channel, might i ask what do you expect us to answer...?
<xubuntu12w> yup, noted, my typing skills have a lot to be desired
<Unit193> knome: FreeBSD?
<knome> Unit193, silly, of course it would be slackware
<xubuntu12w> Can I or should I use any Linux OS or can Dosbox boot on its own and print the output I want. I was thinking I would have to have some sort of OS first.
<JohnnyComeL8ly> xubuntu12w, Just use Xubuntu... and then if that doesn't work... try FreeDOS.
<JohnnyComeL8ly> If you are using Xubuntu, all the more reason to try to just use the emu.
<xubuntu12w> thanks, got it, awesome
<xubuntu12w> bye
<knome> xubuntu12w, dosbox needs a host os, but it works with windows too, for example
#xubuntu 2016-11-07
<Travis> Does anyone here, know how to get GPS going in Xubuntu?
<knuxyl> can someone help me with editing the gtkrc file in themes/Numix/gtk2
<knuxyl> i've successfully changed the Numix theme to lighter, I'm just trying to give desktop icon text have a shadow
<xubuntu09w> hello,what is the fianl xubuntu version? 14.04 ? is 16 beta ?
<krytarik> !16.10 | xubuntu09w
<ubottu> xubuntu09w: Ubuntu 16.10 (Yakkety Yak) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download at http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Read the release notes at https://ubottu.com/y/yakkety
<xubuntu09w> thx...ubottu... some month ago i have installed 16.10 but it had wifi problems..the networkmanger always disable wifi
<xubuntu09w> haudrauf
<xubuntu09w> ist 16.10 noch beta ?
<nathan444> hello everyone
<ChetManly> any idea why I cannot see my ipod with banshee?
<ChetManly> ipohne*
<ChetManly> does xubuntu install --with-recommends or without
<Rarrikins> ChetManly: Do you mean the Xubuntu install CD with the `xubuntu-desktop` package?
<ChetManly> Rarrikins: what
<ChetManly> does xubuntu install with recommends or without
<ChetManly> I figured it might without since it meant to be leaner
<ChetManly> Rarrikins: are you with me?
<ChetManly> http://xubuntugeek.blogspot.ca/2012/06/save-disk-space-with-apt-get-option-no.html
<ChetManly> like this
<flocculant> ChetManly: pretty sure it's with recommends
<xubuntu51w> After i have ben running the software updater, why is it still some updates left when i open the software center ? Cud some updates be installed two times ?
<flocculant> xubuntu51w: possibly a bug - that software centre has bugs and iirc that's one of them
<xubuntu51w> I am not sure what it is, i install them all when it told me there was updates. Now it tell me it is up to date.
<xubuntu51w> Is there any place i can see the an updates log ?
<flocculant> don't use either - so not completely positive, but I would start by checking /var/log/apt/
<flocculant> they're likely in the history log
<flocculant> xubuntu51w: I *think* that software center doesn't constantly get updated with what's happened, I assume this isn't happening on a reboot?
<xubuntu51w> Flocculant: I was install xubuntu and run the softvare updater, then i reboot. I open the softvarecenter after the rebot then i saw It show 2 other updates. It happens before too.
<flocculant> mmm
<flocculant> xubuntu51w: so assuming that it still shows updates available, close it and run sudo apt upgrade from a terminal - see what that says
<flocculant> it's likely that the software center is wrong
<xubuntu51w> I think it happens with all users. will check the updates log.
<xubuntu51w> Is it any place in the meny i can check the log or i have to do it in terminal ?
<flocculant> you can get there in the file manager - the log will open in mousepad
<xubuntu74w> helloooooooooooooo
<xubuntu74w> anyone there can help me?
<xubuntu74w> someone?
<xubuntu74w> nothin
<xubuntu74w> g
<xubuntu74w> why don't you love me?
<SuperSeriousCat> Xubuntu got slow/laggy a few minutes ago and decided to restart. It stuck 10 minutes before I got tired and pressed the power button. What logs should I look at?
<kicksled> syslog perhaps?
<kicksled> and boot.log
<nsh> what's the advised way to use a newer build of xfce4 with xubuntu 16 lts?
<nsh> or specifically xfdesktop
<nsh> (was to use compositing for anigif backdrop)
<xubuntu597> hi anyone around to help me load a canon printer into my linux?
<xubuntu59i> hi
<xubuntu59i> new here
<divi> hi
<xubuntu70w> hello, why is xubuntu 16.10 networkmanager not fixed? it didnt save passwords and always lost connections and wifi network list
<xubuntu70w> when you log out of xubuntu 16.10 it didnt show networkconnections
<xubuntu70w> after login
<xubuntu70w> the networkmanager is damaged after fresh install of xubuntu 16.10 . when i upgrade it didnt fix
#xubuntu 2016-11-08
<giovoni> hello
<giovoni> is there anyway to fix an icon that isn't showing right in the notification area?
<sabrehagen> can somebody share with me their /usr/share/X11/xkv/symbols/pc file? i trashed mine
<sabrehagen> pleeeeeease
<cfhowlett> sabrehagen, ask #ubuntu
<sabrehagen> ty
<sorinello_> Something is a little meesed up when working with dual monitors on latest Xubuntu. 16.04 was ok, but now it's a little bit harder to setup, might even involve a restart. I don't think this is Xubuntu related, maybe more to XFCE - Display app. Did anyone encounter issues with this ?
<non-expert-xubun> Does anybody know where I can find the documentation for Network Manager in xubuntu?
<non-expert-xubun> I want to create a new connection bonding device, using two wifi connections. Network manager has this functionality, it seems, but I can't find it in the official manual.
<non-expert-xubun> If you try to add a new connection in network manager, 'bond' is one of the choices. I can't believe that this isn't documented somewhere. Does network manager have a webpage?
<non-expert-xubun> Or is it some kind of secret information?
<akxwi-dave> non-expert-xubun:  it may be worth trying in channel #nm
<akxwi-dave> thats the dedicated network manager channel.
<akxwi-dave> or try here https://wiki.gnome.org/Projects/NetworkManager
<non-expert-xubun> Thanks. I am trying that.
<non-expert-xubun> There is no response on #nm
<non-expert-xubun> It's one of the functions in xubuntu and should be documented.
<non-expert-xubun> What I can find, as options: 1) wait on irc, or 2) join the nm developer mailing list. Incredible.
<non-expert999> So I went over to #nm and asked, but they don't have any documentation of connection bonding that is tailored to Ubuntu, only Red Hat. So - if I understand this correctly, Ubuntu, including Xubuntu, has a functionality in the graphical Network Manager which is not documented anywhere. It's possible to click where it says add 'bond' interface, and play around with the configuration, but there is no documentation.
<non-expert999> I don't know if this means developers think this is such a rarely used feature that it's a waste of time to write documentation, but if it's so rarely used it might as well be removed entirely.
<flocculant> developers don't write the documentation here, people do, you're a people - write it then mail it to the dev mailing list https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/xubuntu-devel
<flocculant> then it'll at least get into the Xubuntu documentation
<flocculant> you could also do it at ubuntu wiki - then everyone can benefit
<non-expert999> OK, I might do that, if/when I find out how to set it up.
<flocculant> cool
<non-expert999> I think it would be a nice feature, to combine/thread connections.
<flocculant> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBonding
<flocculant> is that what you're talking about?
<flocculant> not going to be of anymore help though - no idea what it is ;)
<non-expert999> Yeah, I tried that, but ran into some error message related to the startup
<non-expert999> bonding is that you can use two (or more) connections "as if" they were one connection, and thus increase the speed  or better balance the load
<non-expert999> the typical setup is if you have an ethernet cable and a wifi connection, you can use bonding to let the computer use the ethernet by default, but switch seamlessly to wifi whenever the ethernet is downn
<non-expert999> or use both to increase speed
<sewerrat> Hey, trying to set up fstab for an internal hdd, could anyone tell me what is the problem with the following: UUID=b483c85b-f952-42e2-88c6-df7448a8a341 /home ext4 defaults 0 2
<Spass> sewerrat: Are you sure you want to mount it in /home?
<sewerrat> Yes, is there any reason why i should not? im a beginner.
<Spass> I'm not an advanced user either, but I don't think /home is recommended as the mounting directory.
<Spass> Here's my line for an internal HDD - http://paste.ubuntu.com/23448542/
<sewerrat> Ok, will have a look.
<knome> sewerrat, at what stage are you at?
<knome> are you about to install, or have you installed already?
<sewerrat> Already installed.
<knome> ok, and you didn't specify to mount this particular partition at installation time?
<sewerrat> Fresh install last night and just got it to detect my second hdd.
<knome> okay, in that case you already have /home
<knome> so mounting to the same target will not work
<knome> (even if you don't have a specific partition for it, it'll be created on the / partition)
<sewerrat> So if i would specify /home as mounting for my second hdd, it will automatically mount on / instead?
<knome> no.
<knome> your fstab will either already have a partition mounted to /home or /
<sewerrat> Oh, i see.
<knome> regardless of that, /home exists already
<knome> mounting to an existing target won't work
<sewerrat> So the simplest way to get the second hdd to mount at /home would be to reinstall and set it from there?
<knome> if you are not very familiar with the directory structure, partition and that kind of stuff, then that's likely the "simplest" way
<knome> note that even if you do that, /home is a system directory
<knome> so you will always have user directories inside
<sewerrat> Ok, i think i understand, correct me if im wrong; If i would to be mount it in /home/username/Afolder would that work?
<sewerrat> since Afolder is a user directory?
<knome> as it's on a different HDD, i'm not actually sure
<knome> anyway, i wouldn't do that
<knome> why don't you mount it at /data, then create a symlink in your home directory?
<sewerrat> Ok, thank you for your time and help, I will try that!
<knome> np, have fun
<sewerrat> Knome, everything worked fine with mounting at /data, and i managed to create system links from my home folder to /data for storage, thank you for your help again.
<knome> glad to hear it worked out well for you
#xubuntu 2016-11-09
<MobileTEKPro> hello
<knome> hello
<xubuntu86d> ji
<xubuntu86d> hi
<xubuntu86d> what is it?
<tumi12345> is it alright to ask for tech support here?
<krytarik> tumi12345: Depends on the relation to Xubuntu, of course - I suggest you just ask. :)
<tumi12345> im trying to install xubuntu on my desktop, i want to switch from windows right
<tumi12345> and i downloaded the LTS torrent from the website, and created a bootable usb with unetbootin
<tumi12345> when i try to install xubuntu, i always get an error saying that the bootloader installation failed, and the prompt tells me to try to install grub to a different partition but i can't press ok or proceed at all
<tumi12345> so what i did is boot into the live cd and open a terminal and try to install grub manually
<tumi12345> but i get the error saying it will not proceed with blacklists
<tumi12345> ive looked around online for some help, in fact thats where ive learned how to isntall grub manually and stuff but so far im not really sure as what to do next
<tumi12345> for the record i have two drives, an ssd and an hdd an im trying to install it to my ssd
<tumi12345> sincerely apologize for the very simple questions but i can't seem to figure it out, i can post specs if needed
<teddy> Hello
<Spass> Hi, sometimes I get doubled network indicator on the panel, I assume one of which is 'indicator' and another is 'applet'. Usually after restart it's OK. Is there a way to fix it? I'm on 16.10 - http://pasteboard.co/p55W4p7Xb.png
<ochosi> Spass: looks like you have indicator-network installed, which you don't need if you use the indicator-plugin and nm-applet (from the network-manager package)
<ochosi> so you can either blacklist nm-applet's indicator in the xfce4-indicator-plugin's preferences or uninstall indicator-network
<Spass> Yes, I prefer the look and feel of the indicator-network, blacklist was my solution, but I wanted to ask about it nonetheless. It's strange to me, that normally this second icon won't show (hidden or not), but sometimes it does. Any way to block/delete nm-applet permanently? Seems that this is an issue on 16.10, on 16.04 I never had this "problem" (I was using indicator-network all the time).
<Spass> I mean blacklist does the job, icon is hidden and it doesn't bother me much (and 75% of the time it's not even there), but it would be perfect to know that it's not lurking on me somewhere on my panel ;)
<hhee>  got as issue, when i copy paste in terminal, for example, i conected to remote machine, (fedora linux) copy n paste, and got 0~/usr/bin/postgresql-setup --initdb1~   <--- what is it in begin-end symbols? i exactly copied as i need. both console (local and remote) utf-8
<hhee>  in this case i copied /usr/bin/postgresql-setup --initdb1  only
<hhee> why some addition appear?
<jafostes> hello
<jafostes> remmina and rdesktop not work for remote desktop to my windows 2012 server company
<jafostes> anyone ???
<bazhang> not work?
<jafostes> no
<jafostes> Failed to connect, CredSSP required by server.
<asante> hi, I have a xubuntu 16.04 installation on my laptop with full disk encryption. at boot, the luks dialog says that the entered passphrase is incorrect. I'm quite sure that it is correct. what is the best way to check what's going wrong there?
<asante> I tried caps lock (the dialog does not tell, if it was pressed?)
<asante> maybe booting into a live CD and trying to mounting the volume there is worth a try?
<Artemis3> asante, keyboard layout?
<xubuntu06w> console.log("hello world");
<RFleming> Mornin' everyone!
<xubuntu06w> Good evening ^^
<xXLUCAXx> come posso scaricare blue stacks
<asante> Artemis3: also checked this one..
<asante> tried it from a live Linux, also no luck.
<asante> is there a possibility to check of the luks header was corrupted
<asante> like any checksums or so?
<tonygaga> hi guys so i have this time / shutdown problem
<tonygaga> ever since daylight saving time change my pc won't shut down anymore... but it that the right system time
<tonygaga> so i changed it manually in the BIOS then it worked
<tonygaga> now after some days i wanted to try it again .. i put the BIOS time 1 hour in advance now it won't shutdown again, any ideas?
<tonygaga> i'm using xubuntu 16.04  4.4.0-45-generic #66-Ubuntu
<tonygaga> i would be VERY glad if someone could give me a hint(which logfiles etc), last time i idled for 3hours in #Ubuntu wihout answer
<jnj_> Has anyone gotten the kde indicator to appear in xfce?
<tonygaga> guys please
<pleia2> tonygaga: I'm not a guy and I don't know the answer to your question anyway, but perhaps try asking on the xubuntu-users mailing list?
<RFleming> pleia2: hey, how's it going?  Long time no see :)
<tonygaga> pleia2: ok i'll try thanks
<xubuntu54w> hello there
<xubuntu54w> if i remove a package from software, after some seconds it is there
<xubuntu54w> what happened?
<SuperSeriousCat> Was it "nsa-lib", xubuntu54w?
<xubuntu75w> somebody can help me ?
<knome> xubuntu75w, ask the real question and find out
<xubuntu75w> I've installed several times xubuntu Lts 16.04 (fresh install), but the first thing I do is install restricted deriver for my broadcom wifi, then I reboot the system an I get a black screen after grub I can't do anything, I suspect that the problem was the xenial update at first or my video driver but now I think it could be the wifi driver. I don't know what to do.
<knome> have you tried booting without the wifi driver?
<xubuntu75w> the system is freezing just before the screen "/dev/sda6 ... blocks" , I cant login even or recovery mode. I don't know exactly how to disable wifi.
<knome> no, you said the first thing you did was to install a wifi driver
<knome> have you tried not installing that and booting?
<xubuntu75w> No
<knome> doing that would help either rule the possibility out that it is the wifi driver, or alternatively help confirm that it is a problem caused by that
<knome> what is your wifi device and driver and how do you install the wifi driver?
<xubuntu75w> I've installed with restricted drivers option (broadcom 4315) after login and with a wire conection (without wire conection it doesn't install)
<jpt9> I just installed ocenaudio via the .deb file provided on their website, and decided to uninstall it, only to have apt tell me that removing it will free up 35.8GB of hard drive space...
<jpt9> Clearly something's wrong here -- is there a way to see what files it will delete?
<knome> what packages does apt say it will delete?
<jpt9> Just ocenaudio.
<jpt9> I only have ~14GB of space left on my SSD right now, so I don't think it can actually use up 35GB.
<knome> i'm pretty sure it's ok in that case, but "always take backups" etc...
<jpt9> (Also, the .deb was only 10MB.)
<knome> the whole installation isn't 35.8GB
<knome> do you have some files that is related to ocenaudio+
<jpt9> Well, I just uninstalled it and nothing went wrong.
<knome> ok, good to hear
<jpt9> I'm not sure where it got 35.8GB from, though...
<knome> yeah.
<jpt9> I double-checked the size of /usr and /opt, since it put files there -- that didn't add up.  Neither did the directory of audio files I have, in case it was somehow counting stuff I opened with it.
<jpt9> Dunno.
<knome> yeah, applications really shouldn't remove files they didn't install...
<jpt9> At least it's not Palm OS -- the uninstaller on there would also delete data.  Which mostly wasn't a problem -- unless you were, say, trying out multiple ebook readers.
<jpt9> Anyway, thanks for the reassurance.
<knome> np
<xubuntu34w> hello there
<xubuntu34w> I just updated my xubuntu 14.04 and now the wifi has stop working
<xubuntu34w> anyone knows how to fix that?
<xubuntu75w> did you update to 16.04?
<hhee> guys, any desktop program to get new twitter news?
#xubuntu 2016-11-10
<_44trent3> so I installed amdgpu-pro, how can I be sure it actually installed?
<_44trent3> "lshw -c video" shows just amdgpu, same with everything mentioning amdgpu
<_44trent3> nothing about amdgpu-pro, mind you
<hhee> guys, does claws-mail has plugin for tray and notify? i saw it in fedora but can't find in xubuntu 16.10. any way do use it?
<flocculant> hhee: don't use it personally, but this is the claw-mail packages available for 16.10 http://bit.ly/2fUHUkf
<hhee> flocculant, yep, main claws-mail exists, but in plugins there is no plugin for tray minity and notify about new letters
<hhee> it's mostly question about plugin
<Devil_May_Kare> I was trying to design the cheapest Xubuntu-capable computer, but I can't get the cost below $126. My part list so far is http://pcpartpicker.com/list/hCKsm8. Does anyone have suggestions?
<flocculant> hhee: not sure then - seems that the notification plugin should still include it http://www.claws-mail.org/plugin.php?plugin=notification
<hhee> flocculant, not included in xubuntu 16.10 and not exists in default repo
<flocculant> so perhaps something wrong there - not sure - never used it so just lookinh
<flocculant> bah
<flocculant> so perhaps something wrong there - not sure - never used it so just looking to see online
<flocculant> and no - claws-mail isn't a default app for us
<hhee> flocculant, i know, but it's cool
<flocculant> hhee: well - yep you're right, doesn't seem to be there to load
<flocculant> hhee: maybe ask in #ubuntu - perhaps more people using it there and reading channel
<hhee> flocculant, already asked, thx for answer :)
<flocculant> ok - sorry not any further forward, no help in there?
<flocculant> hhee: if you build from source you get notification plugin http://i.imgur.com/BAFhL0n.png
<flocculant> or at least you can load it - didn't look any further
<hhee> flocculant, thx
<xubuntu65wDAN> Hi. NUC 5i5 with 16.10 running sweet yesterday but today it's like the wifi speed is down to 1%. Other devices in the house are working fine. Can someone help please. THANKS!
<xubuntu65wDAN> Hi. Xubuntu 16.10 won't connect to internet and I am having to resort to using windows 10 again! Speedtest.net timed out but some pages open really slowly. Other devices connecting to wireless router and working normally. Recently changed settings to autoupdate and have been messing on and off with DNS settings. Had same problem a few weeks ago.
<mrkramps> xubuntu65wDAN, in a pastebin output of:$ lspci -nnk | grep -i net -A2
<xubuntu65wDAN> Thanks mrkramps, not sure if I can connect to internet but will try. kernal module mei_me, w1000e, driver iwlwifi , etc
<xubuntu65wDAN> should be on there now
<xubuntu65wDAN> paste.ubuntu.com/23458219/
<mrkramps> try:$ echo "options iwlwifi 11n_disable=1 wd_disable=1" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/iwlwifi-wd.conf
<xubuntu65wDAN> just run speedtest.net with ping 28ms and download speed 0.29Mbps upload 0.09Mbps. Android connected to same router showing 33ms and 17 down/1.20 up
<mrkramps> and restart
<xubuntu65wDAN> ok, i typed all that in so i will shutdown and restart?
<mrkramps> yes
<xubuntu65wDAN> Mrkranps is the Xubuntu God!!!!! is working again :)
<xubuntu65wDAN> I really don't know why it broke but thanks very much for your help. I can watch pown again now! lol ;)
<mrkramps> common issue with the iwlwifi module
<mrkramps> xubuntu65wDAN, the command above added some lines to a configuration file for this module
<mrkramps> to disable some troublesome features
<xubuntu65wDAN> maybe something in one of the updates. anyway thanks again - signing off now :)
#xubuntu 2016-11-11
<Burgersim> hey there, i have a little problem and just can't seem to find the answer to it...
<Burgersim> wanted to install libimobiledevice to be able to sync my iphone with my laptop, but can't seem to come any closer to installing it
<Burgersim> is there any "easy understandable" way to tell me how i can get the phone to work (music syncing) on the pc?
<mrkramps> Burgersim:$ sudo apt-get installlibimobiledevice-utils
<mrkramps> sry
<mrkramps> Burgersim:$ sudo apt-get install libimobiledevice-utils
<FireStriker> Hey guys what's the system specs?
<FireStriker> Will it run amazingly on a Pentium dual core 1.86/87GHz 2gb ram 2007/8 Toshiba laptop?
<Spass> FireStriker: Hey. You should be very happy with Xubuntu on that machine.
<FireStriker> Ok
<FireStriker> Sounds awesome
<Spass> The slowest part is probably the 5400rpm HDD, which I assume that laptop has. But overall it should run smooth :) In the future you can upgrade RAM to 4 GB.
<FireStriker> it's max is 2gb ram
<Spass> Oh, ok.
<FireStriker> The CPU is a T2390
<FireStriker> The modal which might say the drive number is Toshiba 200/m00
<FireStriker> Drive speed.
<FireStriker> I am looking it up now
<FireStriker> But It will be faster than old vista lol
<Spass> Just try to not overload your browser with too many tabs at once, for example.
<Spass> Yes, it should be faster than Vista ;)
<FireStriker> Ik I try
<FireStriker> You should of saw it on 1gb
<FireStriker> It struggled with 1 tab
<Spass> Xubuntu is a very good way to give your older laptop a new life.
<FireStriker> How do you tell the speed of a HDd?
<Spass> Well, I don't know any particular software to test it, but most of 2,5" laptop HDD's was 5400rpm. 7200rpm were in "business class" laptops like ThinkPad, Latitude or Portege.
<FireStriker> True
<FireStriker> Should it say on the drive lol
<Spass> Sometimes it does.
<FireStriker> I have a PS3 drive in my room that came out of my dead PS3 but I don't know what speed it is. But it being an old pc I think the drive in it should do just fine plus it an upgrade that wouldn't be used to max portent
<Spass> Yeah, that shouldn't be a problem at all. What version are you installing? LTS or 16.10?
<FireStriker> LTS
<FireStriker> That drive doesn't sound the happiest atm lol it made a noise at me. That or the blind taped it
<FireStriker> Idk
<FireStriker> Could of been the aircon for all I know lol
<FireStriker> How are you Spass
<Spass> Been better, but OK, thanks. And you?
<FireStriker> I'm good working on 2 laptops that are literally killing me but alright
<FireStriker> Lol
<Spass> It could be a struggle sometimes, true.
<FireStriker> When you need a computer for school and your laptop of 3 years starts to fall t bits it becomes hard not going for enother hp lol. This Toshiba has become my project
<FireStriker> And it runs better than the hp ATM
<FireStriker> It's been running 7 but because I can't find the drivers I'm switching it to Linux (Toshiba)
<FireStriker> What's this mean
<FireStriker> http://i.imgur.com/hmJfZP0.jpg
<FireStriker> Is that good?
<Spass> My Toshiba Satellite L300 (Intel Celeron, 2GB) runs to this time, very good piece of hardware, really. And it was very cheap when I bought it for my girlfriend's son for school.
<Spass> Currently my mother uses it. It looks like new :)
<FireStriker> How old is it?
<Spass> 2009 I think. When this occurs? After this it boots normally?
<FireStriker> Booted the USB not even installed yet
<FireStriker> Before the live cd option
<FireStriker> Oh it's back
<FireStriker> It was taking a while
<Spass> I'm not an expert, but it doesn't look any worrying. Should be fine after installation.
<FireStriker> Ok
<FireStriker> I am kinda stepping out of my comfort zone with this computer now
<FireStriker> I'm trying to install 64bit when all I have been doing is 32but
<FireStriker> But
<FireStriker> Bit
<FireStriker> Stupid autocorrect
<FireStriker> The worst that could happen is it say oii that's a 32bit computer right
<Spass> http://ark.intel.com/products/35153/
<Spass> I checked that when you mentioned you're installing 64-bit version.
<FireStriker> Why doesn't Microsoft make windows live cds that would make installing windows a little easier and you could check out the new OS
<FireStriker> They should rly do that for win11/12/whatever they might call it
<Spass> They assume you think that Windows is the only OS for your PC, so why wasting time checking it? You must install it nonetheless, because it's "your only option".
<Spass> "Just do it!"
<FireStriker> True lol
<FireStriker> I'm going afk if your on when I get back I will tell you how it went
<Spass> OK :)
<FireStriker> Hi spass I'm back it compleated
<FireStriker> I am now rebooting it
<Spass> FireStriker: Is everything working fine?
<FireStriker> I think so looks good
<FireStriker> Don't know about audio drive tho
<FireStriker> Need to do a better test that a movie on a USB that I don't know how good it was in the first place lol
<FireStriker> Tested it it sounds all good
<FireStriker> Pulled out brain power
<FireStriker> And it didn't 'BSoD' on me
<FireStriker> '' bc it doesn't blue screens it's audio gets messed up
<FireStriker> And it sounds like a bsod
<FireStriker> Running smoother and looks and feels better than lubuntu
<FireStriker> Which I had as a duel boot for a moth on this computer
<Spass> Good to hear.
<xubuntu34i> hello linux newb here. anyone familiar with AMD GPU drivers
<xubuntu69i> s
<xubuntu77w> Can anyone help with a Xubuntu 16.04 installation issue?
<mrkramps> if you tell us your issue "anybody" might be able to assess if she or he can help you
<xubuntu77w> Have produced image DVD from Xubuntu-16.04 and -1 desktop-i386.iso. Tried both but got same problem which is no text on the xubuntu/Xface desktop screen, though I see a dialog box with active scroll and buttons etc.
<xubuntu77w> Suspect a display driver problem with View Sonic monitor
<xubuntu77w> The machine normally runs XP pro and I have a blank partition ready for xubuntu install
<mrkramps> graphics card?
<xubuntu77w> Maybe, will need to check my manuals to find out what type. Is that what you are asking for?
<mrkramps> yes
<xubuntu77w> Please standby - looking ...
<xubuntu77w> Looks like XFX GEForce 8500 GT 256 MB PCI. The MOB is Intel D975XBX2 Extreme Series
<xubuntu77w> Its a fairly old machine ~ 2007 vintage
<xubuntu77w> Memory is 2Gb RAM
<mrkramps> xubuntu77w, when desktop is already started, or when you are in the menu/dialog for selecting language and if to install or try live?
<xubuntu77w> Here's the boot sequence which ends with the first dialog box/desktop features I see agains the 'blue wave' screen:
<xubuntu77w> After bios boot: I get -2 000.01:00 disp comm 01.0130 func 08 lookup failed followd by four SRST failed (error=-16 mesages)
<xubuntu77w> Then Xubuntu banner screen with rotating dial and mouse log. After that a blank blue wave screen .
<xubuntu77w> Finally a dialog box and some buttons (row of 8 along the bottom with #1 highlighted blue), a vertical scroll bar, and my mouse cursor,which I can use to move the dialog box window around.
<xubuntu77w> Since there is no text displayed, I have no clue what those features offer, and I dont want to click on one, and do something studpid to my system!
<mrkramps> xubuntu77w, try pressing ESC at the banner screen afaik an alternative menu should appear instead of this box dialog
<xubuntu77w> OK, Will that alternative menu be another desktop menu or a b&w command screen (Run/DOS window?)
<mrkramps> nope, it's the former mouse and keyboard driven dialog used before this new dialog was introduced
<xubuntu77w> OK, but unfortunately I will have to kill this session(in XP Pro) to try that, so can you tell me a bit about
<xubuntu77w> what to expect from that menu, if it works - I will fire up a lop top for the chat session after trying that.
<mrkramps> xubuntu77w, just select language and keyboard layout an "Try Xubuntu w/o installing"
<xubuntu77w> Ok, Will do. Thanks very much for your guidance. I will also try to register for the IRC (just took the default on entry).
<xubuntu77w> I will be trekker425 or some such.
<mrkramps> kk
<hhee1> guys, where can i ask about default color in midnight commander? in xubuntu 12 it's quite beautiful, in 16.10 it,s default blue background and so on
<mrkramps> hhee1, Options → Appearance
<trekker425> Trekker425 here (previously xubuntu62w in dialog with mrkramps.
<hhee1> mrkramps, got it, thx
<trekker425> I tried ESC to old dialog box, but no joy. Reduced functionality compared with standard one.
<trekker425> ESC showed me the xubuntu boot script which showed some errors, but also loaded tons of services before showing me the Xubuntu banner page, from which I escaped.
<trekker425> Still no text on desktop
<trekker425> and if it asked for language and testing without install I would not know it.
<xubuntu64w> help
<xubuntu64w> help how do i get a flash player onto my system
<mrkramps> xubuntu64w, sudo apt-get install xubuntu-restricted-addons
<mrkramps> trekker425, i am sorry, i have absolutely no idea how to handle those nvidia graphics issues
<trekker425> OK, Thanks for trying. Maybe I will try a different ubuntu version or another distro.
<mrkramps> trekker425, https://askubuntu.com/questions/612186/no-text-displayed-for-the-installer-while-attempting-to-install-to-macbook-pro-1
<xubuntu64w> Mr K Ramps it says unable to locate package
<mrkramps> last comment should work for u
<mrkramps> xubuntu64w, your ubuntu version?
<xubuntu64w> ubuntu 16.4
<mrkramps> multiverse repository enabled?
<mrkramps> Settings → Software & Updates → Ubuntu Software → [x] Software restricted by blabla (multiverse)
<trekker425> mrkamps , Checked the link thanks, will try another version of ubuntu maybe.
<xubuntu64w> quit
<xubuntu64w> exit
#xubuntu 2016-11-12
<FireStriker> Hi all
<FireStriker> How do I change the file manager on xubuntu to PCManFM?
<mrkramps> FireStriker, Settings → Preffered Applications → Utilities
<FireStriker> Ok
<FireStriker> Where do I download it lol
<FireStriker> I have found it on the software 'App Store' thing
<FireStriker> There's 2 options
<FireStriker> http://i.imgur.com/kmgzGEu.jpg
<FireStriker> Which do I pick lol
<mrkramps> FireStriker, for xubuntu i would recommend the second
<mrkramps> the GTK+ based
<FireStriker> What's the first? Installing the second now btw
<mrkramps> the first one listet is a Qt-port of the GTK file manager
<FireStriker> Qt?
<mrkramps> basically they are using different toolkits for user interface
<mrkramps> pcmanfm-gtk was tor still is the LXDE default file manager
<mrkramps> but as the developers decided to stop LXDE development and focus on LXQt instead they had to port the file manager
<FireStriker> So PCManFM is no longer being updated on LXDE?
<mrkramps> vice versa
<mrkramps> LXDE is no longer updated
<FireStriker> wait is it LX desktop Environment
<mrkramps> but pcmanfm had been around way longer than LXDE
<FireStriker> Isn't LXDE Lubuntu?
<mrkramps> yes
<FireStriker> That would explain why it's not the smothest ubuntu
<mrkramps> well, actually the same developers are maintaining both version
<FireStriker> Let's say the only thing I liked about it is the multiple desktops and the file manager
<FireStriker> I can live with out multiple desktops
<FireStriker> I love PCManFM
<mrkramps> multiple desktops?
<mrkramps> afaik that's KDE only
<mrkramps> or are you talking about virtual desktops in terms of workspaces?
<FireStriker> It had a thing on the taskbar
<mrkramps> http://docs.xfce.org/xfce/xfwm4/workspaces
<mrkramps> and http://docs.xfce.org/xfce/xfce4-panel/pager
<FireStriker> Thanks for the help with the file manager
<mrkramps> you're welcome
<xubuntu92o> how to install wine on xubuntu?
<camel_> Hello all
<camel_> I can normally download software remotely. However, I recently installed a .deb . Why do websites offer a .deb over FTP hosting? I guess it has to do with bandwidth and saving storage space. Am I on the right track?
<camel_> By FTP hosting I mean hosting the package to be remotely installed (my termininology may be off)
<FireStriker> hey guys
<FireStriker> im looking for a dock for xubuntu
<Spass> FireStriker: Hello. You have many options: Plank, Docky, Avant Window Navigator, Cairo Dock, DockbarX... First two are simple and easy, other have many configuration options.
<Spass> It depends what you need and like.
<FireStriker> i want something that looks nice, easy to use and lightweigh
<Spass> Try Plank.
<FireStriker> was looking at that the other day when i google them, bc i dont know much i lik
<FireStriker> piss
<FireStriker> nvm
<FireStriker> ...
<FireStriker> so how do i find plank? lol
<Spass> sudo apt install plank
<Spass> It should be in the universe repo.
<FireStriker> ok
<FireStriker> its done thanks
<Spass> I can send you some themes for Plank if you want. And if you want to get to Plank settings, Ctrl + right mouse button on the dock.
<FireStriker> ok
<FireStriker> that would be nice thanks
<Spass> http://www.filedropper.com/plank-themes
<Spass> Put these extracted folders in ~/.local/share/plank/themes/
<FireStriker> let me just get addblock lol
<Spass> Sorry, it's the firs file sharing site I found :/
<FireStriker> its alright
<Spass> I can upload it on my Google Drive and share.
<FireStriker> that would be easer
<Spass> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B8qh4-wxxEZ7NFY1NjJoYWFFM0E
<FireStriker> whats the command to move the contents of a file to that location
<FireStriker> its /mv right
<FireStriker> sudo mv /user/chris/downloads/ ~/.local/share/plank/themes/  ?
<Spass> You can do it in Thunar, Ctrl + H shows hidden folders.
<FireStriker> im useing PCManFM
<Spass> mv ~/Downloads/Arc-Plank/ ~/.local/share/plank/themes/
<FireStriker> whats ~
<Spass> You don't need sudo when you're operating in your home directory.
<FireStriker> ok
<Spass> ~ acts like your home directory so "/home/user_name/"
<FireStriker> hang on why is the Terminal called Terminal Emulator lol that doesnt sound too good any way doing the command now
<FireStriker> all moved
<FireStriker> doing downloads/* made it go faster lol
<Spass> http://docs.xfce.org/apps/terminal/introduction
<Spass> I need to correct myself, ~ is "/home/user_name" not "/home/user_name/"
<FireStriker> ok
<Spass> Yes "*" does the job, but I preferred to be careful with the command I suggested :) I don't know what you have in your 'Downloads' directory.
<FireStriker> true
<FireStriker> i made shour to deleat the .zip before doing the command
<FireStriker> who knows what could of happned
<xubuntu11i> hola
<xubuntu59i> Hi Guys ! I have some trouble installing Xubuntu on my laptot... Everything goes well until 99%. At this point, I have a message telling me that the installer crashed... Can anyone help ?
<FireStriker> hey guys i am trying to install wine/playonlinux how do i do that?
<Spass> FireStriker: If you want to install Wine, the best way to do it is through the official PPA https://wiki.winehq.org/Ubuntu
<Spass> I never used PlayOnLinux so I can't help here.
<GridCube> or just sudo apt-get install wine
<GridCube> thats what i did and it works pretty alright
<GridCube> or just go to the software center look for playonlinux and install it
<Spass> Wine in 16.04 repos is really outdated.
<newbie1> i'm new to linux - just installed 32 bit xubuntu - i have an old pc with 2ghz processor with 1.5 gb ram - i'm trying to get chromium-browser via the software mgr but it just keeps spinning around & doesn't show up.  ikeep getting network disconected but its not.  i'm tring to get a browser that doesn't have video lagging when i'm at youtube. firefox has video lagging issues.  can some help with this problem?
<CountryfiedLinux> howdy
<CountryfiedLinux> Is Xfce good for 4k scaling?
<FireStriker> Thanks Spass . GridCube its not in the software center for some reason
<Skyos> join #xubuntu
<knome> you are here.
#xubuntu 2016-11-13
<newbie2> i'm running xubuntu but can't get online with chromium but I can with firefox.   how do i get chromium to work?
<Wayward_Vagabond> So, Is there any way to make it so resource hungry programs cannot lock the system up entirely when they decide to crash?
<bazhang> which ones
<Wayward_Vagabond> firefox mainly, but minecraft does it too sometimes
<bazhang> whats the ram there
<Wayward_Vagabond> 4gb, the max supported by this machine
<bazhang> firefox will use as much as it can
<Wayward_Vagabond> Exactly, is there any way to place a cap, or make it so the kernel and WM always have priority?
<bazhang> how often are you getting crashes
<Wayward_Vagabond> I think minecraft cauing lockups is more related to cpu time than ram, as it doesn't happen during normal gameplay, just 'unusual' events with commands
<bazhang> also how many tabs in firefox
<Wayward_Vagabond> Well, I just had one
<Wayward_Vagabond> It's usually a script heavy, poorly made website that triggers it
<bazhang> get ghostery for firefox and noscript
<Wayward_Vagabond> er, a bunch of tabs ._.
<bazhang> get by with fewer and try the two plugins I just suggested
<Wayward_Vagabond> It seems like something is wrong though for a user program to be able to lock up the system so tight the cursor and clock stop responding though?
<Wayward_Vagabond> I'll look into both of those plugins, thanks
<bazhang> four gig is really the issue these days
<Wayward_Vagabond> I keep flash set so I need to manually enable it each time a web page requests it, most of them have no reason to need it on
<rdf> Does about:memory still work in Firefox?
<Wayward_Vagabond> huh, it seems to in the version I have
<rdf> That should let you see exactly what's misbehaving on that website, and the minimize memory usage button also.
<rdf> I use chromium, but you still have the same problem with tabs and plugins and stuff
<rdf> Helpful?
<Wayward_Vagabond> Eh, I don't trust the codebase of chromium due to it's parent project </tinfoil hat>
<rdf> Well you're going to dislike Firefox as they're looking at WebKit
<rdf> Or were. I know they're replacing gecko
<rdf> I don't understand people's paranoia over Google. People freely post every minutiae on Facebook, but oooh... Google is evil.
<Wayward_Vagabond> I don't use social media.
<rdf> Wasn't singing you or mate...
<rdf> I don't either.
<Wayward_Vagabond> And I see a bit of difference between letting websites work to track me across them, or letting them directly into my browser to see everything (I don't use google's earch engine either, but it seems to return low quality results anyways)
<rdf> That's because you have to drink the Koolaid
<Wayward_Vagabond> ask has always seemed to givce the best web results for me, and yahoo for images
<rdf> Once they search everything, search results are pretty phenominal.
<rdf> Phenomenal
<Wayward_Vagabond> I think it's more my use of keywords and preffered search reults. I used to say the only thing google was good at finding was smut, but there are search engines just for it now :x
<Wayward_Vagabond> I'm assuming this channel is moderated, so I'll avoid elaborating any further.
<rdf> Hehe
<d33p1> hi guys! n00b here :)
<d33p1> i succeeded in installing xubuntu together with win10 using yumi, however it seems i can only boot into xubuntu if i keep in the usb drive.. is that normal?
<d33p1> hi guys! anyone online, by any chance?
<glitchd> hello
<d33p1> hi there glitchd!
<glitchd> sounds like you eiher installed ubuntu on the usb drive, and not the computer hd
<d33p1> oh sh%t
<glitchd> yep..
<glitchd> or, perhaps you installed grub to the usb?
<glitchd> does a grub menu show at boot?
<d33p1> when the usb drive is in, yes
<d33p1> otherwise, it goes straight to win
<glitchd> the it really sounds like you install grub and linux to the usb and not the computer hd
<FireStriker> Hey all
<knome> hello
<FireStriker> Do you of any DVD riping software. I would like to back up my DVDs to play without a disc drive
<knome> i haven't used one in a long time, but searching the repositories says "dvdrip - perl front end for transcode and ffmpeg
<knome> ^ probably a good first shot at least, if not more.
<knome> but you can likely do it in many ways...
<bazhang> handbrake makes a nice gui
<bazhang> ah he left
<kippis> tried to install new language in xubuntu, but got an error http://paste.ubuntu.com/23470063/ how to fix it
<kippis> tnx for help
<FireStriker> Hi I'm looking for a nice irc client that I can use that can be easy put to the side of the screen and not interfere with everything while browsing the web or installing packages
<FireStriker> how do I check how much memory my graphic has?
<DiamondSword> FireStriker, power button / About this computer ?
<FireStriker> Found it
<FireStriker> Used glxinfo | grep Video
<Spass> FireStriker: What IRC client are you using now?
<FireStriker> Just mutter on my phone or kwie online
<Spass> FireStriker: I think that HexChat works just fine, it's configurable, and it can be easily put to the tray icon if not used. http://pasteboard.co/qIfGGW0OL.png
<FireStriker> Ok I will look at that after I figure out what playonlinux did lol
<FireStriker> I ran GTA SA now the resolution is muched up
<FireStriker> Found it
<FireStriker> Can I set plank to run at start up by any chance?
<Spass> Sure, Settings -> Session and Startup -> Application Autostart tab
<Spass> Add -> plank
<FireStriker> Name Plan right what about command leave it blank?
<Spass> type "plank"
<FireStriker> Oh I need to find the 'exe' of sorts lol
<Spass> Or just type.
<FireStriker> Thanks
<Spass> np
<FireStriker> Man it was a good choice going with xubuntu.
<FireStriker> Looks amazing compared to lubuntu has a more active irc than lubuntu and the continuity is nice
<FireStriker> I have gotten so many questions answered and problems solved here
<Spass> True, I'm using Xubuntu as my main OS for some time now, very happy with it.
<FireStriker> I have had a hot cold experience with the ubuntu support community
<FireStriker> Depends what I ask and when
<FireStriker> But I haven't needed to ask them much since switching to xubuntu
<FireStriker> Hexchat or unofficial hexchat?
<cfhowlett> "unofficial"  don't even know what that means.  hexchat is in the repo and that's the one you want.
<FireStriker> spass should i use hexchat or unoffical-hexchat?
<cfhowlett> unless you are familiar with snaps, use plain vanilla hexchat
<FireStriker> snaps?
<FireStriker> i will stick with normal lol
<Spass> FireStriker: Sorry I was afk. As cfhowlett said, HexChat from official repos works fine.
<FireStriker> ok
<FireStriker> thats alright
<FireStriker> my phone died
<FireStriker> im on kiwi atm
<Spass> FireStriker: Generally speaking, always try to use software available in the official Xubuntu repos. Unless you really need it from elsewhere, for example - usually PPA's have newer version of some apps.
<FireStriker> im doing that so far i havnt needed to stay tomuch away from the repos
<FireStriker> on the software "store" there was both the unoffical and offical ones
<FireStriker> the fan may or maynot have just carked it on this laptop
<FireStriker> hope not as a replacement would be hard to come by
<Spass> If you're on that Toshiba that you mentioned yesterday it shouldn't be a big problem to change the fan. It's a popular model.
<FireStriker> true
<FireStriker> plus i have a cooling pad
<FireStriker_> !pastbin
<FireStriker_> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
#xubuntu 2017-11-06
<ivychend> xubuntu 1404 login succedd first time after startup, but when I use switch user to login with normal user(not root or guest-session), it flashes and then backs to login interface.
<xubuntu01w> in gparted, why does my encrypted hdd show up as almost completely used?
<xubuntu01w> but it is actually nearly empty space
<xubuntu01w> *nearly all unused space
<masta> hello guys
<knome> hello
<knome> goodbye
<xubuntu07i> OI
<xubuntu07i> SOU NOVO AQUI
<xubuntu07i> ANY
<xubuntu07i> HELPE
<Immortal> Its night here
<Immortal> installing my XUBUNTU Desktop
<Immortal> #exit
<xubuntu19d> sudo apt-get install transformice
<xubuntu19d> oigan
<HerrJensen> good evening @all
<HerrJensen> I need help with the latest Xubuntu installed on an old Dell Inspiron mini. During boot up the OS freezes and nothing happens. How to check for the reason? I'm new to Xubuntu
<well_laid_lawn> did you check that the iso was burnt properly?
<HerrJensen> the first 2 or 3 times it booted as expected. Since that I have the problem. Also a new installation had no success.
<HerrJensen> I used a jump drive.
<well_laid_lawn> that sounds to me like it is a hardware issue. More that likely memory
<HerrJensen> now i saw "ACPI Error: [CAPB]  Namespace looku failure, AE_ALREADY_EXISTS
<HerrJensen> I run Memtest now
<well_laid_lawn> that sounds like a good idea
<vinzv> HerrJensen: just a quick guess. as the inspiron mini doesn't support 64 bit - did you install xubuntu 32 bit?
<HerrJensen> yes 32 bit
<vinzv> okay. is this acpi error the only message occurring? pressing ESC during boot might show you the boot messages.
<HerrJensen> after the memtest I'll try a new boot
<vinzv> ok
<HerrJensen> complete no errors
<HerrJensen> ACPI Error Method parse/execution failed [\_SB.PCI0._OSC]
<HerrJensen> Starting Accounts Service..
<HerrJensen> Since that nothing happens
<vinzv> "Starting Accounts Service" is the last message shown after the system boot completed.
<vinzv> did you try switching with ctrl+alt+f7
<vinzv> or go to first tty with ctrl+alt+f1
<vinzv> and see if there are either some messages or at least a text based login prompt
<HerrJensen> as soon as I see XUBUNTU and the load ring it freezes. When to press the keys?
<HerrJensen> when booting with option "upstart" It asks for a login in "DOS"
<vinzv> press the keys while the loading ring spins
<vinzv> not sure though what that "upstart" option is
<HerrJensen> OK
<HerrJensen> since the first time it freezed I get a boot menu where I can select "Ubuntu" or "Ubuntu with options" or "memtest"
<vinzv> that "ubuntu" option is the right one
<HerrJensen> pressing any of the key combinations mentioned it goes back to text and stays there
<vinzv> meanwhile i read about that ACPI errors and found out that they are ignorable
<vinzv> so that's not the root of your problem
<HerrJensen> ok
<vinzv> you could try going with "ubuntu with options" and then selecting the rescue mode
<vinzv> here's some info on that: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Recovery-Modus/
<HerrJensen> OT: usually I'm the root of my problems ;-)
<vinzv> :)
<vinzv> maybe the rescue mode helps getting back to your system
<vinzv> and afterwards to check if there are any logged errors
<vinzv> in addition to that asking at ubuntuusers.de forum might help
<vinzv> people there are kinda nice and maybe more helpful than i am :s
<HerrJensen> I'll try that thanks for your help so far.
<HerrJensen> It freezes during fsck
<HerrJensen> I'll continue tomorrow. Too tired. Thanks @all for your help.
#xubuntu 2017-11-07
<Fernando-Basso> Is there a way in xubuntu to make the second workspace show up in an external monitor/display?
<Fernando-Basso> Currently, I have external monitor on the left. Not panel shows up on it, and the window buttons show up all on my primary, laptop's monitor, making it cluttered.
#xubuntu 2017-11-08
<JackVermicelli> Is there a way to force libremenu or alacarte to rebuild a whisker menu folder?
<JackVermicelli> I upgraded from 14.04 to 17.10, and have a zillion orphan entries that aren't shown in either editor.
<flocculant> JackVermicelli: check in .local/share/applications/
<JackVermicelli> Thanks! Renaming that folder and then logging out then back in seems to have cleared it down to what is actually installed.
<JackVermicelli> Much appreciated. My google-fu had failed to find that solution.
<flocculant> np
<flocculant> you could have just deleted the orphan entries though :)
<JackVermicelli> Sure, but that would've required manually checking them.
<JackVermicelli> And it doesn't *look* like there's a downside to that folder being missing.
<xubuntu71d> i am getting a popping snapping on playback of youtube vids on start
<CoderEurope> kserv identify bear
<xpkill23> Your Firefox profile cannot be loaded. It may be missing or inaccessible
<xpkill23> Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<Hagbard23> Hi all
<knome> hello
<xpkill23> hi
<CoderEurope> how do I make pidgin go away at startup and start openvpn at startup ?
#xubuntu 2017-11-09
<solidfox> I'm trying to open a c file and it does nothing. I right click and the first option is "Execute"
<solidfox> halp
<well_laid_lawn> solidfox:  right click and select properties and remove the executable bit on it
<solidfox> well_laid_lawn, someone removed that checkbox so I didn't notice it was set to executable.
<solidfox> thanks
<well_laid_lawn> cheers
<CrazyTux> hello, is Ubuntu 16.04 based on Debian Unstable?
<cimbakahn> Hello!
<cimbakahn> I keep getting this message ----> Network service discovery disabled.  Your current network has a .local domain, which is not recommended and incompatible with the Avahi network service discovery. The service has been disabled
<cimbakahn> Both internets are working, the wired and the wireless.  What should i do?
<cimbakahn> Now i'm getting server connection failed incomplete argument.  And then i'm connected.
<ixus> Hello guys
<ixus> I need some help if possible
<ixus> i'm trying to install xubuntu alongside windows 10 (installed with uefi) and whenever the pc boots up it only loads windows instead of the linux bootloader....
<cimbakahn> I keep getting this message ----> Network service discovery disabled.  Your current network has a .local domain, which is not recommended and incompatible with the Avahi network service discovery. The service has been disabled
<cimbakahn> Both internets are working, the wired and the wireless.  What should i do?
<cimbakahn> Now i'm getting server connection failed incomplete argument.  And then i'm connected.  I believe it has something to do with wifi.
<grel> hey, i was just wondering how can i customize xubuntu the way i like?
<grel> anyways i'm currently installing xubuntu while chatting, this is my first linux distro, so please be patient with me
<Andrio> What way is that?
<grel> what do you mean?
<grel> i mean this is my first time installing linux
<grel> and i came from windows.
<Andrio> Ah
<grel> oh the first one
<grel> like remove the top bar or whatever you call it
<grel> gtk themes, icons, ect.
<Andrio> It's called the panel.
<slickymasterWork> grel, you can play with the Panel, Theme Configuration, Appearance and Window Manager tools to customize it
<Andrio> mm
<grel> alright thanks i'll see that after i install xubuntu, meanwhile i'll just see if anyone is around in #xubuntu-offtopic
<grel> cya
<grel> also i'm planning on completely wiping windows, do you have any tips for a beginner?
<Andrio> Are you able to install Xubuntu without doing that?
<grel> well i am, but i would like to wipe windows off of my hard drive
<Andrio> Mm
<grel> so much bloatware and overall bad
<grel> plus malware
<grel> i mean linux is of course not fully immune to malware, but at least there arent that much viruses for linux as there are for windows amirite?
<grel> anyways will there be a way for me to run windows programs in linux?
<slickymasterWork> grel, virtual machines, wine, play on linux
<grel> aight thanks, ill see that after installing
<grel> currently installing language packs
#xubuntu 2017-11-10
<XolYnrac> hello
<XolYnrac> I have updated to ubuntu 17.10 (with xfce desktop)
<XolYnrac> after that my bluetooth MOUSE isnt detected
<XolYnrac> some idea what could be the problem ?
<moetuned> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<xubuntu97d> will xubuntu 18.04 be 32bit?
<slickymasterWork> there will be 32bits and 64bits versions for 18.04 xubuntu97d
<lali> a
<FernandoBasso> b
 * FernandoBasso wins
<xpkill23> is here german chan about that  Xubuntu support
<FernandoBasso> xpkill23, I believe most would not understand. Still, there seems to be a German channel: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<xpkill23> thank
<xpkill23> Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<micha_> hey
<micha_> I have a problem with the installation of xubuntu. I install it like i'm told to do, but the computer always jumps back to the boot menu with "Install Xubunt", "try xubuntu without installing it" etc. Anybody got an idea how to fix this issue?
<micha_> Can anybody help me? :D
<FernandoBasso> Gone?
<flocculant> often ...
#xubuntu 2017-11-11
<plaindave> How do I check the speed of my USB ports in Xubuntu? E.g., USB 3.0.
<maieul> holla
<maieul> I am currently moving from mac to xubunut
<maieul> I have many question
<maieul> first of one is : is there a shortcut to show all the workspaces/to know the name of the current workspace
<FernandoBasso> maieul, You can enable workspace plugin on the task bar, configure how many workspaces you want, their names (I believe so), and set a shortcut for `xfdesktop --windowlist`.
<maieul> how can I do that?
<maieul> where can I configure the task bar?
<FernandoBasso> What distro? You probably need to install xfce4-goodies.
<FernandoBasso> Anyways, right-click on panel, and take a look on panel-preferences -> itens.
 * FernandoBasso is going to have lunch. I'll be back later.
<maieul> xubunut
<maieul> How can I install the goodies?
<FernandoBasso> sudo apt install xfce4-goodies
<maieul> done
<maieul> there is some much thing that are not installed
<maieul> and now?
<maieul> what should I done?
<FernandoBasso> Right click on the panel and start fiddling with stuff.
<FernandoBasso> If you ever mess up too much you can just remove (or move away) ~/.config/xfce4/
<maieul> what do you mean by paneL? the top barre
<maieul> ?
<FernandoBasso> Yep.
<FernandoBasso> right-click -> panel-preferences -> items
<maieul> yep
<maieul> find
<maieul> thanks
<FernandoBasso> One is glad to be of service.
<maieul> the tools is not veru useful, the workspace are too tiny to be seen
<maieul> oh
<maieul> I understand well what I can doo
<maieul> yes, it will be nice
<maieul> http://imgur.com/Xy3ML72l.png
<maieul> is it possible to del that some application must always used in one workspace?
<PlainDave> how do I install a program that comes in GZip format? After I unpack, where do I put the files?
<well_laid_lawn> does it have a readme or install script?
<well_laid_lawn> if not generally /usr/local/bin is used
<PlainDave> I read the readme, but there wasn't any install info
<well_laid_lawn> since there is only me using this computer I added ~/bin to $PATH for any programs I use that aren't from the repos
<PlainDave> well_laid_lawn, I just tried to cut and paste into usr/local/bin, but it wouldn't let me. Do I do it in terminal?
<well_laid_lawn> you'll need to use admin rights - sudo in a terminal is easiest imo
<PlainDave> okay cool. thanks.
<well_laid_lawn> cheers
<PlainDave> well_laid_lawn, Just one more question. After moving files, do I need to reboot?
<well_laid_lawn> nope
<maieul> how could I show my keyboard layout
<PlainDave> okay thanks
<maieul> with a "graphics" representing the keyboard with the letter affected to
<maieul> ?
<well_laid_lawn> maieul:  does this help https://askubuntu.com/questions/930006/keyboard-layout-popup-xfce ?
<maieul> non
<maieul> what I need is to see all the touch
<maieul> and which letter is in which touche
<well_laid_lawn> I don't understand what you mean. Do you want to try a french channel?
<well_laid_lawn> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<maieul> well
<maieul> yes
<well_laid_lawn> good luck :)
<plaindave> How can I upgrade from 16.04 to 17.10?
<knome> select to upgrade to any new version, then run a normal upgrade and it should suggest you this
<plaindave> You mean "sudo apt upgrade"?
<knome> no, "sudo do-release-upgrade" if you want to do it from the command line
<plaindave> okay. thanks.
#xubuntu 2017-11-12
<xubuntu18w> hello everyone
<mark76> Hey Steven^
<mark76> With a ^
<Steven^> :P
<Steven^> first time using xubuntu
<mark76> *THUMBS
<Steven^> do i need antivrus on it?
<mark76> Hmm
<mark76> Well, I don't use one.  But if you can find one for Linux and it's legit. I don't see why you shouldn't
<Steven^> did you do any hardening on the xubuntu after install
<mark76> I don't even know what that is
<Steven^> i mean did you tighten the linux
<Steven^> opening hole
<plaindave> I don't use antivirus with my xubuntu either.
<plaindave> nice thing about linux
<mark76> AYe
<Steven^> some how ubuntu still able to detect my wirleless driver and xubuntu dors not.
<plaindave> Steven^: You're not able to connect to your wifi signal with xubuntu?
<Steven^> yup
<LilGenghisKhan> So I wanna get rid of sceen tearing. So like I have the HD6320 in this little Thinkpad x130e laptop. I have Xubuntu installed. Under "Additional Drivers" it has "Use processo microcode firmware for AMD CPUs from amd64-micocode (proprietary)" selected. How do I fix tearing? I'm just used to when catalyst or the official amd drivers or whatever were supported and it was easy breezy. Trying to learn
<LilGenghisKhan> some stuff here too. /etc/xdg/usr-shared/10-radeon.conf (or wherever it is) seems to be my xorg file?
<zleap> good morning
<zleap> hi
<Hagbard23> hiu
<Hagbard23> *hi
<CoderEurope> Anyone up ?
<plaindave> I am
<CoderEurope> ust looking at my old teacher : https://youtu.be/eZXcUwd8W3Q?t=52m19s
<CoderEurope> **just
<knome> CoderEurope, please use #xubuntu-offtopic for non-support discussion
<mark76> How do I get the Topmenu plugin to work>
<CoderEurope> Hiya - how do I get this look andf feel n00b question ? https://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/xubuntu-zesty.html#Look_&_feel
<CoderEurope> Hiya Saukk :)
<mark76> Does anyone here know why the topmenu plugin isn't displaying menus?
<NewGnuGuy> Does the plugin have to be manually added to a panel?
<CoderEurope>  mark76 aybe el would know ?
<mark76> I added it to my top panel and nothing is showing
<mark76> @el
<mark76> el:
<Unit193> Why are you pinging that person specifically?
<mark76> el: You're plugin doesn't work
<mark76> I mean your plugin
<el> it's not my plugin
<el> whoever told you is trolling both of us :(
<mark76> Hmm
<NewGnuGuy> mark76: is topmenu the package name?
<mark76> http://www.webupd8.org/2016/05/how-to-get-global-menu-in-xubuntu-1604.html
<mark76> It is and it's not completely
<mark76> I'm going to restart
<mark76> Well, that method I posted the link to worked :)
<NewGnuGuy> good to know
<mark76> Just got to figure out why the Firefox and Thunderbird menus aren't showing on the panel
<NewGnuGuy> mark76: From what I'm reading so far, it has to do with those using Qt instead of GTK
<mark76> Ah
<mark76> I thought there was a workaround?
<NewGnuGuy> https://git.javispedro.com/cgit/topmenu-gtk.git/about/ indicates the existence of workarounds but I can't find exact names
<NewGnuGuy> https://javispedro.com/ is the website for the developer
<mark76> There's supposed to be a topmenu-qt
<NewGnuGuy> try sending the dev an email
<mark76> There's supposed to be a topmenu-qt
<Unit193> (Not related to your problem, but Debian 815532)
<ubottu> Debian bug 815532 in wnpp "RFP: topmenu-qt -- Topmenu for Qt applications" [Wishlist,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/815532
#xubuntu 2018-11-05
<thaurwylth> Does Xubuntu have a nifty installer version available for external media, meaning DVD or even CD-ROM? Definition of nifty: current .iso image is about 1.6 GB for both amd64 and i386, so in a, sorry, bit vague way let's say that nifty is something that if that 1.6 GB necessarily DVD is too big for the system to handle, then the nifty version would help at least with some older machines. (I'm not sure that such a problem ...
<thaurwylth> ... would appear but I guess typically installation procedure from a DVD source requires some memory and this memory use will be linked to how big the installer is.)
<kumool> oh boy, dont google nifty
<kumool> nsfw
<thaurwylth> I guess it should actually be, let's say, lean and mean instead of nifty.
<kumool> so you mean the hdd is less than 2gb?
<kumool> an iso image could be 1.6gb, doesnt mean the whole thing is going to ram
<thaurwylth> Yes, this is why I said, 'this memory use will be linked to how big the installer is.'
<thaurwylth> I guess RAM available and probably the ability of the machine to access big installation media (not its own HDD size) will be the bottlenecks, if any.
<thaurwylth> So, this one, no I don't: 02:52:54  kumool > so you mean the hdd is less than 2gb?
<kumool> I can honestly tell you that if you don't have the RAM to run the livecd, you're better off somewhere else, probably dropping into a shell or using debian instead
<kumool> oh, and you cant run any browsers either.
<thaurwylth> Well, I guess I'll try my luck with the regular ISO. Not right now, though.
<Unit193> thaurwylth: 1. At this point you'll want to either stick with Bionic for 32bit, or go somewhere else as it's looking like Ubuntu will drop support for i386 sometime before the next LTS (2020).  2. You can chain load a USB device by using a plop boot live media.  3. While not official, you can use the 'Xubuntu Core' image to fit your needs.
<thaurwylth> Righteys, I'll take a note of that. Thanks. Anyways, is it known that Disco will exclusive-or will not have a i386 version available? (Seeing as it will have support available for some part of the Q1 of 2020.)
<Unit193> Too early to tell.
<Lee_> Anyone here  access Xubuntu system remotely from windows?
<Unit193> Via VNC or ssh...?
<Lee_> I think it's more vnc like, using windows remote service
<Lee_> and sesman-xvnc
<Lee_> I also believe xrdp is involved
<Lee_> It works on Xubuntu 16.04,  Haven't been able to make it work on Xubuntu 18.04
<Unit193> I don't use Xubuntu as an RDP server, I use x11vnc with ultravnc (portable+ssh tunnels) if I need a visual of my desktop.
<Lee_> would x11vnc with ultravnc allow remote log into various user IDs on the Xubuntu system or is it just to the system console?
<Lee_> I suspect my issue with xrdp might be Ubuntu wide, rather than just Xubuntu specific.  It was fine on 14.04 and 16.04.  The failure is on 18.04.
<Unit193> Isn't that unmaintained anyway?
<Lee_> Which isn't unmaintained?
<Unit193> xrdp.
<Unit193> Nope, it very much is.  OK.
<Lee_> That might be true however, if something worked with previous versions of Xubuntu and fails with 18.04 then something is causing the failure.
<Lee_> Where would I go to get help with this?  Perhaps it is appropriate to report as a 'bug'?
<Lee_> I tried installing the version of xrdp that runs well on 16.04 (xrdp_0.6.1-2_amd64.deb) but ran into other issues.  This suggests there are changes to 18.04 outside xrdp that contribute to the failure
<thaurwylth> Hmmm, should I be unamazed that it is not known what architectures a release supports cannot be determined less than five months from the date of publication? Because as a total newbie this sounds a bit amazing.
<Unit193> It *just* opened for development, sooo yeah that seems a bit early..
<thaurwylth> OK...
<Unit193> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DiscoDingo/ReleaseSchedule and actually, the archive is not yet open for uploads even.  You might want to keep an eye on the Ubuntu lists about which arches will be supported.
<xubuntu45d> how to change desktop environment
<ddoobb> Hey guys, I'm trying to enable hibernation on Xubuntu 18.04. Everything seems to be working except that xfwm4 gets killed after coming back from hibernation. I have to manually run it again through terminal. Any idea what could be wrong? This system worked fine hibernating on Ubuntu 16.10.
<ddoobb> I'm using xfce4-session-logout --hibernate
<gijoe3k> Have any you guys had problems setting up XRDP server on Xubuntu 18.04?
<gijoe3k> I got it setup but when I try to connect to it using my Windows 7 machine...
<gijoe3k> Ill get the logon screen of my XRDP server, put in my username and password..
<gijoe3k> Seems to go through....but the screen will turn from green to black and then suddenly disconnect :(
<Iolo> Video thumbnails no longer work in Thunar on my laptop. I have the same packages and settings on my desktop, where video thumbnails work correctly. I've tried removing my thumbnails and cache directories, to no avail. htop shows tumblerd using a ton of ram and cpu time when I navigate to a directory with lots of video files. Not sure what to try next, any ideas?
<Iolo> 18.04, I forgot to mention
<diogenes_> Iolo, maybe a new user to test?
<Iolo> diogenes_, no luck there :(
<diogenes_> then it's not a config issue, maybe try to purge tumblerd and then re-install it
<diogenes_> and reboot
<Iolo> I purged both tumbler and tumbler-common, then reinstalled and rebooted. Still no improvement
<diogenes_> Iolo, and after what even it stopped working? update/upgrade?
<Iolo> I have no idea. I only noticed it by chance a few hours ago, and I haven't made any changes to the machine today.
<diogenes_> weird
<Iolo> very
<Iolo> I should also probably mention that image thumbnails work fine
<Iolo> I'm seeing some "i915 blahblah Resetting vcs0 after gpu hang" messages in the journal after I open a directory with video files in it. Does that give any clues?
<brainwash> Iolo: maybe related to hardware video decoding
<brainwash> tumbler uses the gstreamer backend
<brainwash> do you have gstreamer1.0-vaapi installed?
<Iolo> yes
<brainwash> check if uninstalling that one makes any difference
<brainwash> + relog
<Iolo> brainwash, that seems to have done the trick. Unfortunate, in a sense, since I guess I no longer have hw acceleration for video
<Iolo> Thanks either way though
<brainwash> Iolo: depends on which video player you use
<brainwash> parole uses the gstreamer backend also, vlc does not
<Iolo> I use mpv
<brainwash> not affected then
<Iolo> nice, tyvm
<brainwash> :)
<Iolo> very glad to hear that
<brainwash> well, it actually depends on how you have configured mpv
<brainwash> it may not do hardware video decoding by default
<brainwash> or out-of-the-box
<Iolo> I haven't configured it at all. That'll be something to investigate later though, because I've gotta go now. Thanks again for the help
#xubuntu 2018-11-06
<Andrey> Hallo, forgot my password at login page and have no idea how to reset it. Can you help me?
<Andrey> I got to Grub interface but none of the commands I tried working
<nikolam> I don't know why, but after starting, thunderbird (and as I see no xfce panel) seems unresponsive and frozen by tens of seconds, before resuming operations. I don't see large cpu usage or disk usage so I don't know why that i shappening
<nikolam> Because also panel seems frozen and unresponsive (LST 18.04 64bit) , I suspect it is an distribution problem.
<Babloyi> how would I find out which graphics cards my laptop has?
<Iolo> Babloyi, you could try sudo lshw -c video
<Babloyi> got it, thanks!
<Iolo> you're welcome
<Babloyi> suspicious that I'm supposed to have a GeForce 920M, but it says GK208 [GeForce 920M]
<Babloyi> but GK208 doesn't list the 920M as one of its variants
<thaurwylth> Do Xubuntu and Lubuntu have some unexpected differences with respect to command line or similar text-based non-graphics use? I guess this would mainly mean different packages available, because the look of shells is of course pretty standard, and differences between Xfce and LX** most likely do not affect this.
<qwebirc48897> سلام
<gnrp> thaurwylth: Indeed. The base is still the same. tbh, I rather experience unexpected differences when it comes to different distris in general
<gnrp> like missing nmap *raising fist*
<thaurwylth> Okeys!
#xubuntu 2018-11-07
<pragomer> I installed lm19 on a packard bell easynote le notebook. the live medium from usb worked find using the trackpad and internal keyboard of the notebook.
<pragomer> but after booting the installed system keyboard and trackpad dont work
<pragomer> I need to put external keyboard on it. any ideas?
<pragomer> ah I see, they are just deactivated per default. I have to activate them via FN keys.. how to fix that permanently?
<Iolo> What's lm19?
<Spass> Linux Mint 19?
<pragomer> of course linux mint 19 ;-)
<Yohkii> Can't get my  Intel HD Graphics 5500 to run nice. Get jumpy video every ~10 minutes :/ Fresh xubuntu install, with oibaf ppa
<xeqtrrr> hi
<xeqtrrr> can someone help me
#xubuntu 2018-11-08
<crimson_king> apt autoremove wants to remove cryptsetup and related packages, and it shouldn't. I have full disk encryption.
<crimson_king> These are the packages set for removal: cryptsetup cryptsetup-bin cryptsetup-initramfs cryptsetup-run dmeventd
<crimson_king>   libdevmapper-event1.02.1 liblvm2app2.2 liblvm2cmd2.02 libreadline5 lvm2
<Unit193> Mark cryptsetup, cryptsetup-initramfs, and lvm2 as manually installed.
<crimson_king> all right, done
<crimson_king> autoremove doesn't want to remove anything now. Good. thanks.
<Unit193> It may not be a proper fix, but it'll solve the issue at hand for you at least.
<crimson_king> I'm okay with that, since I know those packages are important to me. I just wanted to check with you if that's an ok thing to do, marking as manually installed.
<Unit193> I'd not recommend the libs, as those will change if you do upgrades.  But yeah, that's fine.
<xubuntu76w> HELLO
<xubuntu76w> i wanted to know about the software programs that are a part of xubuntu 18.04 LTS
<mpmc> Hello?
<mpmc> xubuntu76w: You can try a live iso to check them out for yourself :)
<xubuntu76w> okay
<xubuntu76w> thank you
<xubuntu76w> bye
<thaurwylth> Hmmmm, wouldn't there be a list somewhere among the documentation in any case? I remember finding one such when I was checking about some things related to some earlier release of Ubuntu Studio. That was of course a Ubuntu Studio list, not a Xubuntu one.
<mpmc> Only place I can think of is distrowatch.
<Unit193> Distrowatch doesn't really list installed packages.
<Unit193> thaurwylth: One can look at the seed or manifests, but yeah the Xubuntu docs don't exactly list it as it'd be yet another place to maintain.
<Unit193> https://docs.xubuntu.org/1810/user/C/appendix-packages.html unless you refer to this.
<thaurwylth> The old Ubuntu Studio one I was thinking about might be this, or it might not be: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuStudio/PackageList
<thaurwylth> I made some notes on it with Gedit and I'm pretty sure I still might have that TXT file still stored somewhere. Just not on this computer I'm on right now, I'm travelling.
<Unit193> Heh, big yellow 'outdated' at the top, pretty expected.
<Unit193> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/seeds/xubuntu.disco/desktop might do, but a bit technical.
<thaurwylth> By the way, this is probably both a philosophical and technical question. Do I sense something odd in that 'yet another place to maintain?' Cannot such a thing be created by robots, sort of? Considering that the project must, in any case, eventually decide what packages are available with the installation, what is available through Apt, and so forth and so forth.
<mrpeluca> hey guys im getting a grub install error, can anyone help me ?
<Unit193> thaurwylth: The problem is that a list like the one I gave you exists, but that's not exactly 'human friendly', tells you about things you don't care about and rather than listing 'LibreOffice', it lists libreoffice-(calc,writer,gtk2).
<Loloxz> hey hi everyone!, please if someone can help me, I'm trying to hide or dissable the cursor from my desktop, I know I can try unclutter (but it doesnt work ok), so my solution is to add "startx -- -nocursor" but I can make it work in my /home/usr/.xinitrc file
<Loloxz> I mean I cant make xinit work
<Loloxz> anyone knows why?
<Loloxz> Or even netter is any way to hide the cursor from the login and desktop Env. entirely?
<brainwash> Loloxz: try to add --nocursor to /usr/share/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/50-xserver-command.conf
<brainwash> -nocursor
<Loloxz> thanks for answer, ok, ill try it
<Loloxz> xD I think I broke my system, just to try out "startx -- -nocursor" after reboot I cant pass from login
<Loloxz> is any restore thing?
<brainwash> Loloxz: you don't use lightdm at all?
<brainwash> or why do you keep mentioning startx?
<Loloxz> Im using lightdm, but I just wondering what would happen if...
<Loloxz> and now Im stuck in the login screen
<brainwash> what did you change?
<Loloxz> I change what u suggested, and before reboot I type: startx -- -nocursor in the terminal
<Loloxz> the screen was black
<Loloxz> becomes black and after a while I reboot with ctrl+del
<Loloxz> and now the session cant pass the login screen
<brainwash> xserver-command=X -core -nocursor
<brainwash> is that the line?
<brainwash> you could switch to another tty and run "sudo apt install --reinstall lightdm" to restore that file
<Loloxz> ok, Im into it
<Loloxz> nope
<Loloxz> still stuck on login
<Loloxz> is like the X11 cant start up
<Loloxz> Im trying this on an old laptop, Im new with linux, so I will reinstall the OS I guest, for third time xD
<dkessel> good evening! long time not seen :)
<xubuntu35i> hi
<xubuntu35i> love xubuntu
<xubuntu35i> yeah i just wanted to say that
<xubuntu35i> ...
<xubuntu35i> bye !
<dkessel> haha, nice :D
<Mrmanitech> hello can anyone help or point me in the right dirrection to solving this issue with this app, Eviacam i installed the .deb from the site and when i try to run it in the terminal i get this issue on xubuntu 18.04 fresh install " (eviacam:32400): Gtk-ERROR **: 14:33:59.596: GTK+ 2.x symbols detected. Using GTK+ 2.x and GTK+ 3 in the same process is not supported"
<Mrmanitech> can i remove gtk+ 3 from the system and have it not break other things from working?
<brainwash> Mrmanitech: you contact the person who built that .deb package
<Mrmanitech> no but i did look online and it seems like others are having the same issues with ubuntu based systems, i also tried the version on the software store and same issue
<brainwash> bug 1749625
<ubottu> bug 1749625 in eviacam (Ubuntu) "(eviacam:10137): Gtk-ERROR **: GTK+ 2.x symbols detected. Using GTK+ 2.x and GTK+ 3 in the same process is not supported. Trace/breakpoint trap (core dumped)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1749625
<brainwash> more info here https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=894002
<ubottu> Debian bug 894002 in eviacam "eviacam does not start due GTK-ERROR" [Important,Open]
<Mrmanitech> o okay i see. thanks brainwash
#xubuntu 2018-11-09
<xubuntu27i> hi
<cmb> Hey folks - where is the setting located that describes the color or foreground of the lock screen?
<cmb> I must have messed with it on accident after a recent clean install two weeks ago.
<cmb> Basically, if I suspend and close my laptop lid, when I open it back up, the screen appears pitch black like it hasn't waked yet.
<cmb> However, if my type in my user password, then I get back to my desktop, session, etc.
<cmb> It's like a pitch black screen is set to cover my lock screen.
#xubuntu 2018-11-10
<gijoe3k> Hey Friends, Im running Xubuntu 18.04.....I really like it :D Can you guys point me in the right direction on how configure Thunar to allow me to right click a folder to share on Samba?
<Unit193> You'll want to install the thunar-shares-plugin (and samba, if you don't have it.)
<gijoe3k> gotcha, ill try it now :)
<xubuntu15w> I have a problem with the nvidia-driver-390 on xubuntu 18.10. Changing from nouveau to the proprietary driver ends up in only resolution 640x480. Changing back to nouveau still the same problem. Only  --purge nvidia* solved the problem. Is this a bug I should report?
<Spass> xubuntu15w, what graphics card do you have?
<xubuntu15w> Gainward Geforce 1050 Ti
<brainwash> xubuntu15w: the nvidia config app does not offer you other resolutions?
<shoo> strugling with wifi on my dell xps 15 and 10.04 braver
<shoo> seems on internet the tips is to open backchannelS?
<shoo> can anyone help me a bit with this?
<shoo2> got a cable to connect to xps 15
<shoo2> anyine abe to helpme out?
<dkessel> meh, too late. i have an xps 15 too and no problems at all...
#xubuntu 2018-11-11
<xubuntu09w> hola
<frad> hi, I added geany, terminal and thunar to my 'app autostart' under settings and now, everytime I log in, the gui doesnt fully load, just a terminal and the wallpaper. the terminal is fully functioning. If I close it, the the gui loads correctly, and the 3 mentioned programs open
<frad> I belive the reason is the following:
<frad> Adding thunar, the command I wrote is simply 'thunar' given that if it write 'tunar' in a terminal, thunar will open
<frad> the same for geany and terminal
<frad> how do I fix this, to get the gui fully loaded from the beginning
<brainwash> frad: only the terminal triggers this problem?
<frad> brainwash, Im not sure, after closing the terminal I received a message: 'home/mike/.profile does not load correctly'
<frad> 'fix the problem asap'
<brainwash> did you have some custom lines in your .profile file?
<brainwash> maybe in .bashrc too
<frad> not that I know, but I believe 'xfce-terminal' should be at the end of my ~/.profile...
<frad> im pasting it
<brainwash> why would it be there?
<frad> I dont know, apparently I added it. Deleting now
<frad> ok brainwash should I restart the machine to see what happens?
<brainwash> a relog should do
<frad> brb
<frad> thx brainwash it worked
<brainwash> great :)
<frad> brainwash, is there a shortcut to turn xubuntu off?
<brainwash> I don't actually don't know
<brainwash> there may be one to trigger the session logout dialog
<brainwash> but you can add own keybinds anyway
<frad> brainwash, if I execute 'exit' xubuntu will turn off, correct?
<brainwash> use 'xfce4-session-logout --halt --fast'
<brainwash> the --fast prevents session saving
<brainwash> 'exit' is a shell command
<frad> allright
<xubuntu29i> hi
<xubuntu13i> hello
<xubuntu13i> hello
<xubuntu13i> anybody is here?
<xubuntu13i> this is cacot
<ddoobb> how can I disable bluetooth after using it if I don't have the applet? (I don't want to crowd the taskbar panel)
<ddoobb> Bluetooth manager app for some reason has no option to turn the bluetooth off
<kumool> ddoobb, you can open the applet and then quit
<kumool> ddoobb, session and startup to disable bluetooth app
<ddoobb> thanks kumool
#xubuntu 2019-11-04
<xubuntu1w> After installing Xubuntu on Ubuntu 19.10 ARM64 bit (Rasberry Pi4B) all works fine but the WiFi. The wlan0 leases an address but there's no IP connectivity (e.g. cannot ping the router). All works fine from eth0. Anyone got any clues? Thanks.
<tomreyn> you may need to create or edit /lib/firmware/brcm/brcmfmac43455-sdio.txt
<tomreyn> it should say 0x44200100 from what i can find online
<tomreyn> xubuntu1w: ^
<tomreyn> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/RaspberryPi#WiFi
<xubuntu87w> Brilliant tomreyz! Thank you. As per the link you posted, I applied the latest wifi driver setup rebooted and now WiFi IP connectivity works. Many thanks. :-)
<tomreyn> :) you're welcome
<xubuntu95w>  /nick SteveB
<sherman> hi
<Gusj> Hi there, I upgraded from Xubuntu 18.04 LTS to 19.04 and then to 19.10, now my wifi sometimes connects and sometimes not, I can see through commands that the wifi is on (i turn it on or off) but I don't see any of the servers around me including my own, like the list is not populated.. and the inverted triangle icon stays empty, If I reboot, then it might work
<brainwash> Gusj: I would check if restarting the network manager service helps
<diogenes_> Gusj, also the router.
<Gusj> brainwash: Yes, thank you, I have tried, 'sudo service network-manager force-reload' and 'service network-manager restart' and it has no effect
<Gusj> what works is just rebooting.. which is strange, I don't see how the router would be an issue since the other machines connect normally and even that machine connected normally in 18.04
<brainwash> command should be "sudo systemctl restart network-manager"
<Gusj> brainwash: Thank you, just did tried it to the same effect, I can see wifi is enabled, but I don't see any of the ssids around me, including mine, which is feet away from the laptop
<sublevel> You could try:   sudo iwlist wlp3s0 scan      (replacing wlp3s0 with the name of your wifi interface)
<sublevel> I used to use that as a workaround on lubuntu 16.04 when I had a similar issue
<Gusj> sublevel: ahh thank you, the output is: wlp1s0   No scan results
<sublevel> That sounds like a different problem then I'm afraid
<lplpefefe> hi
<Gusj> sublevel: I do no understand what that means? If I reboot it will probably connect,
<Gusj> and since it did not happen with 18.04 i feel that it should be something specific in terms of narrowing down possible source for the prob
<sublevel> All I know is that it would kick my wifi back into action and display lots of info about the scan results
<sublevel> hi lplpefefe
<lplpefefe> somehow this is the only channel I can access with hexchat and only through 94.125.182.252 If I try the regular way (chat.freenode.net) it cycles: * Looking up chat.freenode.net  * Unknown host. Maybe you misspelled it. Cycling to next server in freenode...
<lplpefefe> but I am now connected and can browse, so...
<lplpefefe> im on xubuntu 19.10, upgraded a week ago. The problem started after upgrading
<lplpefefe> help appreciated
<lplpefefe> irssi and webchat don't work either
<sublevel> Can you connect to other irc networks OK?
<lplpefefe> neither
<sublevel> DNS issue?  Can you ping the domain name?
<lplpefefe> am I doing this wrong? I executed ping www.chat.frenode.net
<lplpefefe> ping: www.chat.frenode.net: Name or service not known
<sublevel> Not sure why you're adding www. ,  try just ping chat.freenode.net
<lplpefefe> lack of knowledge
<lplpefefe> same result sublevel
<sublevel> I don't know what to suggest to begin working out what the issue is, maybe someone else here has an idea.  Rebooting your modem/router and the computer itself probably worth a try if you haven't already
<lplpefefe> the router?
<lplpefefe> ok
#xubuntu 2019-11-05
<NONI> hello
<NONI> I am just wondering where your source for Xubuntu and Ubuntu is
<Regor> how can i make thunar show option of " recent opened folders......" ?
<brainwash> Regor: try this https://unix.stackexchange.com/a/418056
<Regor> thanks
<Regor> it gives recent opened files not recent opened folders
<Regor> brainwash:
<Regor> though its useful enough
<brainwash> Regor: not sure if having that option would make much sense. if you browse through different folders, the list would get spammed with new entries.
<Regor> actually it makes sense if it gives last 5-6 folders .. it saves time a lot..
<brainwash> feel free to open a new bug report for this
<Regor> if i  open mousepad/vlc ..... i see recent opened files ...so i can access directly .. its no spamming at all ..
<Regor> ys.  bug report is  good idea
<Gusj> Hi there, I am unable to get connected with my wired lan connection, When I do 'lshw -C network' the ethernet card shows as DISABLED, but I have it enabled through gui, I am on Xubuntu 19.010
<Gusj> I also have restarted network-manager several times to same result..
<diogenes_> Gusj, have you ever been able to connect through ethernet on linux before?
<Gusj> diogenes_:  Nope this would be the 1st time, I wanted to enable wake up on lan, I have also added to the /etc/network/interfaces, the following lines with the logical name of my ethernet card: 'auto enp2s0 , iface enp2s0 inet dhcp'
<diogenes_> Gusj, i didn't get that. you're saying you have never tried ethernet+linux on this machine?
<Gusj> diogenes_: That is correct, I have onyl connected using wifi, since I wanted to use wake on lan, I connected the lan cable from router and have not been able to get online
<diogenes_> Gusj, then how can we make sure the ethernet card is not broken? It might be the card itself.
<Gusj> diogenes_: I have no idea how we can test that on Xubuntu, it shows up in lshw -C network correctly
<sublevel> Can you check the cable with another machine?
<diogenes_> Gusj, it doesn't say anything if it shows, it might still be broken.
<Gusj> diogenes_: in lshw -C network, it said disabled, and I did 'sudo ifconfig enp2s0 up' and now it does not say disabled
<Gusj> diogenes_: But why would that be the case?? as a first option?? that ssumption?
<diogenes_> Gusj, because i personally had such situation when the network card was detected, everything seemed right but it still couldn't connect because it was broken.
<Gusj> diogenes_: With 19.10 as opposed to 18.04 even the wifi works intermittenly sometimes boots yes, sometimes no, even if wifi is on, the ssid list is not populated,
<diogenes_> Gusj, wireless module has nothing to do with the ethernet card, they work independently.
<Gusj> diogenes_: So there is no other test I can check to get lan connection working?
<Gusj> diogenes_: yes but both under the network-manager
<diogenes_> Gusj, sublevel already suggested you something.
<Gusj> diogenes_: yes I tried that to no effect :(
<diogenes_> Gusj, then you could try on windows.
<Gusj> diogenes_: install windows to test the ethernet card?
<diogenes_> Gusj, you can install windows on a usb pendrive and boot it from there.
<Gusj> diogenes_: Ahh i c.. just for information, when I scan my whole network from my macbook, I can see the ethernet card on xubuntu, its mac address and its ip
<Gusj> diogenes_: isnt that an indication that the card is working?
<diogenes_> Gusj, not necessarily, could you pastebin: nmcli device
<Gusj> diogenes_: Copied it here, cant connect to do pastebin, the 3 lines, 'enp2s0 ethernet unmanaged' 'lo loopback unmanaged' wlp1s0 wifi unmanaged'
<Gusj> diogenes_: the connection column in all lines is empty, has '--'
<diogenes_> try: nmcli device connect enp2s0
<Gusj> diogenes_: thank you, it says "Error: Failed to add/activate new connection: Connection 'enp2s0' is not avaliable on device enp2s0 because device is strictly unmanaged"
<diogenes_> Gusj, yeah now you see.
<Gusj> diogenes_: I am sorry, I see what exactly?
<diogenes_> Gusj, that ethernet card looks broken, unresponsive.
<Gusj> diogenes_: Ahhh I c... fk :(
<Gusj> diogenes_: Is there another test that we could try
<diogenes_> Gusj, how old is the PC?
<Gusj> diogenes_: 2014
<diogenes_> what model?
<Gusj> diogenes_: Toshiba Satellite C55-A5105
<diogenes_> another way to try is to run a live session of ubuntu 16.04 and see if it makes any difference.
<Gusj> diogenes_: Ahh ok ok will try that..
<Gusj> diogenes_: Thank you, and to force the wifi to populate the ssids, what could I try? It is kind of frekish,. if I reboot it works, its as if something is stopping the wifi from doing its job sometimes...
<diogenes_> Gusj, then you can: sudo systemctl restart NetworkManager
<Gusj> diogenes_: that is the thing, when I have booted to no wifi, I have tried that, and I can see it restarting, (icon near clock) but it does not do anything.. then I reboot and it connects by itself..
<diogenes_> another ways is to: nmcli device disconnect wlp1s0 && sleep 3; nmcli device connect wlp1s0
<Gusj> diogenes_: THANK YOU, THE OUTPUT IS: "Error: Device 'wlp1s0' (/org/freedesktop/NetworkManager/Devices/3) disconnecting failed: this device is not active Error: not all devices disconnected"
<diogenes_> ok was the wifi on and connected?
<Gusj> diogenes_: Yes wifi is on, but not connected, I don't see any networks, evenb if wifi is on, this is what happens
<diogenes_> Gusj, maybe your pc just needs to be serviced, it might get overheated and the devices get disconnected or work very unstable, check the temperature with: sensors
<Gusj> diogenes_: Temperatures seem normal, +51.0C
<diogenes_> Gusj, ok then with live ubuntu 16.04 we gonna see if wifi works better there.
<Gusj> diogenes_: Looking for a solution, I added, these lines to the /etc/network/interfaces file, the whole file has these lines i use comma here to signify line break: "auto lo, iface lo inet loopback,  auto enp2s0, iface enp2s0 inet dhcp,  auto wlp1s0, iface wlp1s0 inet dhcp"  is this correct?
<Gusj> diogenes_: So localhost, wifi, and ethernet
<diogenes_> Gusj, who told you to do tht?
<Gusj> diogenes_: at the default, the file only had "auto lo, iface lo inet loopback" so I added the other lines after researching online
<diogenes_> Gusj, omg, revert all the changes you have done and leave it the way it was by default.
<Gusj> diogenes_: Ok I just commented them out
<diogenes_> Gusj, better comment everything out and reboot.
<Gusj> diogenes_: ok, doing that right now, commented everything out even the 'lo' that was there before
<Gusj> diogenes_: Diogenes I see somehitng different on the lan connection now... when I do 'nmcli connection show' it shows up as wired connection, type ethernet, device enp2s0 and the whole line is GREEN
<Gusj> diogenes_: When I ping the ip from my macbook it now works.. but when I try to ping from the xubuntu machine to xubuntu.org nothing happens
<diogenes_> Gusj, cat /etc/resolv.conf
<diogenes_> what do you get?
<Gusj> diogenes_: but on the network manager menu (nex tto clock) now i see wired connection, not greyed out and I can click on it
<Gusj> diogenes_: I get 2 uncommented lines: "nameserver 127.0.0.53, options edns0"
<diogenes_> Gusj, now run: ping google.com
<Gusj> diogenes_: YES!!!!Q!!! it works on google.com and jkust opened the browser and it is now working/.!!!!!!!
<diogenes_> Gusj, now the lesson is, don't ever edit system config files if you don't know what are they for!
<Gusj> diogenes_: xubuntu.org does not let me ping... I don't understand Diogenes, was it that lo lines preventing me?? they were there before...
<Gusj> diogenes_: haha ok ok thank you.. but the 2 'lo' lines were there before, these 2: 'auto lo, iface lo inet loopback'\
<diogenes_> Gusj, xubuntu.org is not pingable, you must try to ping their ip.
<Gusj> diogenes_: It appears that those lo lines that were there before were preventing me from connecting with lan.. because the problem was there before I added the other 4 lines.. the interfaces file comes with that localhost
<sublevel> All my file has in is   auto lo
<sublevel> iface lo inet loopback
<Gusj> sublevel: Thank you,
<Gusj> diogenes_: diogenes_: Thank you.. I also wanted to ask, although this is somewhat speficic, I have been wrestling with this laptop for a month now, Tomreyn has tried to help me along with TJ-, the laptop does not recognize internal keyboard and trackpad, I am runing now with usb kybrd and mouse.. the computer sees internal kybd and track pad, assigns irq but has tporuble configuring them.. only 4 keys work, one of the solutions I have found is to rec
<Gusj> ompile the kernel, with ACPI and Toshiba support ( CONFIG_ACPI and CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA) at the present moment I have by default installation (dmesg kernel) "toshiba_acpi: Toshiba Laptop ACPI Extras version 0.24, toshiba_acpi: Unable to activate hotkeys
<sublevel> I haven't used it for years, but there's a program called etckeeper that lets you track changes in /etc with version management tools (e.g. git)  -  can be useful if you're altering things and want to check what happened at a later date
<Gusj> sublevel: thank you made a note for it to install it later
<sublevel> https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/etckeeper.html
<Gusj> Is there a way I can access, the 'toshiba_acpi' that got installed by default? or do you think I have to recompile kernel with these options on?
<Gusj> have been really struggling with this laptop trying to make at least the internal keyboard work, it shows up in 'xinput list', but when I do 'acpi_listen' only about 4 keys work.. have read ALOT of info online about this problem with toshiba laptops, the only thing I have not tried is to recompile kernel with those toshiba options on, but reading up on how to compile a kernel, I don't know WHERE do i have to set those options
<Gusj> keyboard and trackpad work perfectly in the bios btw
<Gusj> and have tried a million different grub commands, with the ones I have at the moment, I get these 4 keys to work at least, all the rest, the kybd is dead
<Gusj> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="atkbd.reset=1 i8042.kbdreset=1 i8042.dumbkbd=1 i8042.reset acpi_backlight=vendor acpi_osi=! acpi_osi='Windows 2013'"
<Gusj> "atkbd serio0: Spurious ACK on isa0060/serio0. Some program might be trying to access hardware directly."
<diogenes_> Gusj, honestly, i'd have sold (or exchange) that pc and buy something more linux friendly.
<Gusj> the more direct question is: where do I add those options speficially while recompiling the kernel? ( CONFIG_ACPI and CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA) ??
<Gusj> diogenes_: I know, I am unable to do that at the moment, I thought I would try this solution, there is an app called 'fnfx' which is avaliable through synaptic pckg manager that helps with toshiba hotkeys, but the app says in synaptic that these 2 options need to be enabled in the kernel
<Gusj> I have been high and low tourbleshooting this laptop, but it has helped me in learning about linux, used it 20 some years ago and back after a long time..
<Gusj> I have found this guide ===> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile  but I don't know at what point I can enable those toshiba options
<Gusj> Could somebody please take a look at the instructions at: http://jpcozar-public.wikidot.com/bluetooth-en-laptop-toshiba-satellite-usando-modulo-omnibook  this is to compile a module called Omnibook that apparently helps with toshiba laptops too, can I follow theses instructions along?
<Gusj> they are in spanish, but to see if the directions seem appropriate for you
<Gusj> Spanish is my 1st language
<Gusj> Have not been able to install it, the package is git://omnibook.git.sourceforge.net/gitroot/omnibook/omnibook and it supposed to enable hot keys functionality on toshiba laptop as well, a possible fix for my internal kybrd and trackpad not recognzed
<Gusj> I have already donwloded the kernel headers, and the package is in /usr/src/omnibook/omnibook all of the .c files, but I do not know how to proceed....
<Gusj> is what I am trying to do called" compiling a kernel module into the kernel? so that I can google instructions?
<Gusj> When I do 'sudo make install' I get the following errors ===> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/vPsVy7gfHR/
<neyder> hi
<Casper26> anyone have any idea why after i login to xubuntu 18.04 it only shows my wallpaper and blank panels? I cam ctrl alt f1 and then f7 and all is fine?
<diogenes_> Casper26, is "save session" enabled?
<Casper26> no
<diogenes_> look in .xsession-errors
<Casper26> i see a lot of QQmlComponent: Created graphical object was not placed in the graphics scene?
<diogenes_> QQmlComponent? that's qt related.
<Casper26> https://pastebin.com/F4T56Xby
<Casper26> thats everything in the xsession-errors file
<diogenes_> Casper26, what changes you did to your system?
<Casper26> short of installing some applications very little
<Casper26> exact same setup as 3 other machines they work fine
<Casper26> only difference this machine is using proprietary nvidia drivers
<Casper26> and is multi monitor
<diogenes_> and this started to happen after you installed nvidia?
<Casper26> no it's done since install
<diogenes_> maybe try a new user.
#xubuntu 2019-11-06
<xubuntu96w> I am trying to install Ubuntu on an old Celeron D processor desktop with 512 MB RAM and get an error with Ubuntu 10.4 "Kernel requires a x86-64 CPU, but only detected an i686 CPU. "
<xubuntu96w> I am considering installing xubuntu now, sice some posts on the internet indicated that xubuntu will be better suited for such an old machine
<xubuntu96w> Can some one suggest the appropriate version of xubuntu to use?
<Regor> memory is so cheap nowadays . its better to upgrade ..
<deadrom> hi. had xub16.04LTS, then 18.04LTS for years on a Thinkpad T530 with 2 monitors on a docking station. I suspend-to-RAM when machine is not in use. worked fine for ages.
<deadrom> then replace the T530 with a Dell M4800 mobile workstation, migrated the SSD over and so far it works really good but: when waking up from suspend all sort of things happen with the monitor setup. sometimes 2 mirrors 1, sometimes I lose one monitor, sometimes 1 gets stretched to 3840x1200, and the "config displays" thing pops up
<deadrom> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/msFNSy9QtH/ this script *mostly* sets things back ok, but I think it's an issue with how the docking station powers up. I think the ports are powered up too late so xubunut forgets, then rediscovers the monitors after resume. any idea what to do about that?
<brainwash> deadrom: does it happen when screen locking is disabled?
<deadrom> brainwash: is disabled.
<brainwash> Xfce 4.14 has improved disabled handling, but it's only available in 19.10 or via PPA for 18.04
<brainwash> ehm
<brainwash> display handling
<diogenes_> deadrom, you could try to setup monitors with xorg instead of user settings.
<deadrom> diogenes_: https://xkcd.com/963/
<deadrom> but good point, I never checked xorg.conf for old cruft from the Thinkpad era...
<deadrom> brainwash: stable PPA?
<brainwash> https://launchpad.net/~xubuntu-dev/+archive/ubuntu/staging
<diogenes_> deadrom, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lhiLWxJgiAo&list=PL_SzaGshm1xfgTnMtW9A50ff2JokazGZx&index=4&t=0s
<brainwash> I guess you can call it stable
<deadrom> brainwash: gonna try
<brainwash> Xfce 4.14 allows you to save and restore display profiles
<brainwash> but still, it's not guaranteed that it solves your problem
<brainwash> and installing 4.14 may bring in new issues too
<brainwash> (whiles fixing many others obviously)
<deadrom> diogenes_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/KJzCnXqMJv/  <- that's some old cruft there from my last machine... the 5400M, the display names espacially.
<deadrom> maybe I go clean up there first
<xubuntu76w> Hi, good afternoon
<xubuntu76w> It's ok to use Xubuntu with AMD Ryzen 3 2200g?
<tomreyn> hi xubuntu76w, i don't see why not. you may want a recent kernel, though
<genii> tomreyn: AFAIK there are still no GPU drivers for it
<tomreyn> genii: i think DCN1.0 is supported since linux 4.16, but 5.0, 5.2 and 5.4 may have improved upon it.
<genii> Hm
<tomreyn> i dont have first hand experience though
#xubuntu 2019-11-07
<xubuntu4w> goodmorning everybody
<xubuntu4w>  loudspear and wifi connection icons vanished from my toolobar, maybe I uninstalled INDICATORS app. How can I retrieve them ? I am xubuntu 16. Ty in advance
<diogenes_> xubuntu4w, add notification area to the panel.
<xubuntu4w> ty  diogenes, I'm a newbie
<xubuntu4w> goin to apply
<xubuntu4w> ty very much, wifi connection appeared, still hunting for louspeakers.  Anyway I got volume control application on the notification bar
<xubuntu4w> God bless you :-)  diogenes
<diogenes_> yw
<sflyer> Hello everyone, can anyone help configure lightdm? Need an indication of the current keyboard layout on the password entry screen. Found a layout, but it does not show the current layout, just shows [layout]. The option with an indication on the keyboard is not suitable. Xubuntu 19.04
<tomreyn> sflyer: if you want to use gdm instead: https://help.gnome.org/admin/system-admin-guide/stable/keyboard-layout.html.en
<tomreyn> hmm, actually this doesn't mention gdm, so it *might* work for lightdm as well
<tomreyn> hmm no, bug 1051288 suggests this is not fixed in lightdm
<ubottu> bug 1051288 in lightdm (Ubuntu) "LightDM assumes there's only ONE system default layout" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1051288
<sflyer> I will switch to gdm, thanks for the help
<daffy1234> My screen goes black every so often, about every 10 minutes i think. It's as if i've left it idle even though I could be moving the mouse at that very moment. I have disabled "activate screensaver when idle". I've set every single power setting of the form "[action] after..." to "Never", and i have set "automatically lock screen after:" to "Never".
<daffy1234> Not sure what to do now
<diogenes_> daffy1234, enable 'presentation mode'.
<deadrom> hi
<deadrom> how do I prevent drive auto-mounting booting the live system?
<diogenes_> hi
<deadrom> diogenes_: by the way I set up xorg.conf.(.d) as described in the tutorial, no difference. the problem really seems to be that either xfce imposes its own settings or the system is confused after resume when external ports are missing for a moment
<diogenes_> deadrom, you still have another try as brainwash suggested which is to try xfce 4.14.
<deadrom> that's the next project once I got my gaming rig back on track. no matter what issues linux brings me, there is always a reproducable symptom, a clear error message, an apt community. Microsoft then...
<xubuntu84w> This may have been asked before but: can 18.04 be booted from USB on a UEFI-only machine?
<diogenes_> xubuntu84w, yes.
<xubuntu84w> Tnx. Anything special I need to do when copying to USB (compared to non-UEFI)?
<xubuntu84w> A pointer to some docs will be OK ;D
<diogenes_> xubuntu84w, nope, just standard stuff, get etcher and write the iso.
<xubuntu84w> Thank you!
<diogenes_> yw
#xubuntu 2019-11-08
<HiddenDjinn> i'm having an issue with thunderbird on a fresh install of xubuntu
<rohan1> hi , I am rohan and start using xubuntu 18.04 today. Everything is working out of the box except the screen tearing issue, can some help me resolve this. i have intel graphic on my pc.
<diogenes_> rohan1, did you enable composition?
<rohan1> how to enable it?
<diogenes_> window-manager-tweaks > compositor
<rohan1> synchronize drawing to the vertical blank- yeah it's already enabled. but, I am still getting screen tearing when I am watching videos
<diogenes_> rohan1, in terminal run: man intel
<diogenes_> also run: lspci -nnk | grep VGA -A3
<diogenes_> and pastebin the output.
<diogenes_> !pastebin | rohan1
<ubottu> rohan1: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<rohan1> ok wait
<diogenes_> first when you run man intel, don't paste here anything, just tell me if you get anythng in the terminal.
<rohan1> yeah when I am running man intel it is giving me some info about how to enable tearfree on and off and so on
<diogenes_> ok now pastebin the second command.
<diogenes_> and share the link here.
<rohan1> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/bNMJtsxrsh/
<diogenes_> rohan1, ok good now run: ls /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d
<rohan1> ok
<diogenes_> just tell me if you see any files or it gives you an error.
<rohan1> ls: cannot access '/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d': No such file or directory
<rohan1> this is what I am getting
<diogenes_> rohan1, ok now run: sudo mkdir /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d
<diogenes_> tell me when done.
<rohan1> done
<diogenes_> rohan1, ok now open this link and run the exact command as a whole in terminal, just copy/paste/enter and password: http://dpaste.com/1XK4X3N
<rohan1> ok
<diogenes_> tell me when done.
<rohan1> done
<diogenes_> ok now run: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/20-intel.conf | nc termbin.com 9999
<diogenes_> you gonna get a link in terminal, share it here.
<rohan1> https://termbin.com/zcmf
<diogenes_> rohan1, ok look good, now after reboot it should be fine but, wrtie down the following command in case you are getting a black screen at startup:
<diogenes_> 1) ctrl+alt+f1, write your username and password
<diogenes_> 2) sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/20-intel.conf
<diogenes_> 3) systemctl reboot
<diogenes_> that's it.
<rohan1> ok
<rohan1> ok I will inform you after a reboot
<diogenes_> ok
<rohan1> screen tearing has gone after the reboot. thanks for your valuable help.......:-D
<diogenes_> glad it worked, yw.
<xubuntu31w> Hello, may i have a question for install/upgrade  from KUBUNTU > XUBUNTU over SSH. There are installations in a network with KUBUNTU but i want take a new installtion of XUBUNTU. Is it possible to do this over remote (SSH ist active) or not? Sorry my english is not so good...=L
<xubuntu31w> ....i want take a new installation, there are many network problems  with kubuntu...
<Noboru55> diogenes_ hello, did you try install the xubuntu focal fossa?
<diogenes_> Noboru55, no
<Noboru55> diogenes_ i didn't try the 19.04.. maybe it works better then 19.10 to me
<diogenes_> Noboru55, it still uses xfce 4.12 so i guess no big difference.
<Noboru55> i see.. the xfce 4.12 is not a problem, but the 18.04 works better beacuse the video drivers and config. and the cpu usage when copying and moving files
<Noboru55> i do not know the difference of 18.04 and 19.10 in this kind of work, like video e moving copying files
<Noboru55> the 19.10 really works in slow way here
<Noboru55> =/
<Noboru55> so was thinking to try 20.04 to see how it works.... even its just in begining of the version
<diogenes_> Noboru55, as an experiment you could try 19.10 but with 18.04 kernel or vice-versa.
<Noboru55> vice-versa good word.. the same in my language
<Noboru55> diogenes_ good idea.
<hans__> how do i set the clipboard from a terminal? this doesn't seem to do anything: echo foo | xclip -in -selection primary
<hans__> (xclip returns 0, but the clipboard is not modified)
<hans__> 18.04
<hans__> huh, seems Xubuntu doesn't use the "primary" clipboard? because if run `echo foo | xclip -in -selection primary` followed by `xclip -out -selection primary` , i do indeed get `foo`, but if i try to ctrl+V, i get something else
<brainwash> hans__: and with shift+insert?
<hans__> brainwash, yup, shift+insert contains whatever i gave xclip -in -selection primary
<hans__> don't know what shift+insert is tho :o
<xubuntu56w> Hello, I have a problem  with cryptsetup. At start of my PC the encryption does not work. No I started live CD and then I can encrypt.
<xubuntu56w> I have XUbuntu 18.10 installed
<tomreyn> !18.10 | xubuntu56w
<ubottu> xubuntu56w: Ubuntu 18.10 (Cosmic Cuttlefish) was the 29th release of Ubuntu. Support ended July 18th, 2019. See !eol and https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-security-announce/2019-July/004996.html
<xubuntu56w> But I'm not able to update due to the problem
<tomreyn> the "does not work" problem?
<tomreyn> maybe you can describe a bit more detailed what you are doing that does not work, how you can tell that it does not work as expected.
<tomreyn> also whether you recently changed something which may have caused it to stop working the way it used to (and if so, what you changed).
<tomreyn> xubuntu56w: ^
<xubuntu56w> Yesterday it worked well. The system is LUKS encrypted. At start I'm asked for the password. If I enter the password I get the error message "cryptsetup failed, bad password or options"
<xubuntu56w> If I start with Live/CD I can encrypt same drive. Curiously I got an error message, but I can access the drive.
<tomreyn> xubuntu56w: maybe think about whether you have special characters in your LUKS encryption passphrase which will be located at different positions on an US-English keyboard. It could be that the keyboard layout changed for some reason.
<tomreyn> also, if you can tell what the error message is you get to see when opening / accessing the LUKS encrypted storage from the live cd, this may be useful
<xubuntu56w> That was my first thought, but unfortunately that is obviously not the problem
<tomreyn> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCdRecovery explains how to recover a system from a live cd (using a chroot). it's unfortunately somewhat advanced
<xubuntu56w> I would check it again, I'm not able to unmount it
<tomreyn> see the systemd journal also, maybe the storage is physically defective
<tomreyn> journalctl -b0 -p err    may report such
<tomreyn> i'm afraid i need to leave it there for now, i'll be afk for a while, maybe for the night
<xubuntu56w> ok, thank you
#xubuntu 2019-11-09
<xubuntu90w> Hello.
#xubuntu 2019-11-10
<Regor> what is good gui virtual drive tool available ?
<diogenes_> Regor, virtual drive wdym?
<well_laid_lawn> Regor:  do you mean a virtual machine ?
<well_laid_lawn> like vbox or qemu ?
<Regor> i meant virtual optical drive .. i just found one  CDEmu ..  if anything better available without ppa
<Regor> diogenes_: well_laid_lawn
<well_laid_lawn> I don't know anything about those...
<diogenes_> Regor, maybe acetoneiso.
<well_laid_lawn> you can mount iso in the filesystem to access them - depends on what you want to do
<well_laid_lawn> just using mount
<Regor> ok
<Regor> i have few dvds that i want to run  as a virtual drive as in DAEMON Tools/cdemu....etc..
<Regor> diogenes_: AcetoneISO is perfect  😀️ ... thanks
<diogenes_> yw
<Regor> i add ppa as a last option !
<Regor>  i love gmount tool for mounting images ...
